# D.O.D. - Die Dienstagsrunde in den HaBe's



## John Rico (17. Mai 2006)

So,

die Saison geht so langsam wieder los und die anderen Touren in und um Hamburg sind schon wieder gestartet, daher darf das After Work Biking eines Duisburgers in Hamburg vom letzten Jahr natürlich nicht fehlen.
Und da die bikegeissel Hamburg den Rücken gekehrt hat und nun wieder im Süden tourt (schöne Grüße!), nehm ich das Ganze diese Saison mal in die Hand und eröffne hiermit die Dienstagsrunde. Ich will mich der Mode, jeder Tour einen Namen geben, natürlich nicht verweigern, daher nenn ich die Tour für dieses Jahr:

*D* IENSTAGS
*O* HNE DEN
*D* UISBURGER 


Für alle, die die Runde noch nicht kennen:
Jeden Dienstag gegen frühen Abend wollen wir die Harburger Berge und Fischbecker Heide unsicher machen. Die Touren werden 2 - 4 Std. in moderatem Tempo dauern, wobei wir uns immer nach dem / der Langsamsten richten.

Es wäre schön, wenn die "alten Hasen" vom letzten Jahr wieder dabei wären und natürlich sind auch Neuzugänge herzlich eingeladen!
Also, meldet euch, dann kann's nächsten Dienstag wieder losgehen!


Gruß
Sven


----------



## sunchild (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo
So wie es aussieht sollte ich es dieses Jahr auch recht regelmäßig zu der Runde schaffen.
Hoffe dass mein Knöchel bis nächste Woche wieder OK ist und dann könnte es für mich nächste Woche Dienstag losgehen.
Freu mich schon drauf 
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (18. Mai 2006)

Ich hoffe dieses Jahr auch wieder dabei zu sein  

Ich denke dass es gleich nächsten Dienstag klappt, schaun wir mal!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## John Rico (18. Mai 2006)

Na also, die ersten "alten Hasen" sind ja schon wieder da!  


Hab auch gleich mal einen Termin eingetragen, s. HIER

Ich hab jetzt erstmal 17:30 Uhr eingetragen damit wir viel Zeit haben, ich hoffe ihr könnt alle so früh.
Falls nicht bitte melden, dann verschiebe ich den Termin weiter nach hinten.


----------



## sunchild (18. Mai 2006)

17:30 Uhr sollte passen, freier Elbtunnel vorausgesetzt


----------



## JanV (19. Mai 2006)

Hm ich finde das auch ein bissl früh aber kommenden Dienstag klappt das, ich habe dann frei 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Sir G (19. Mai 2006)

Moiin,
Jaaa, die gute alte Dienstags-After-Work-Runde (DAWR? *g*)... Bin auch dabei, auch wenn ich gegen Ende letzter Saison mich etwas rausgehalten hab... Freu mich schon


----------



## kiddykorn (20. Mai 2006)

Moin,
ab Juni bin ich auch wieder dabei!


----------



## bikegeissel (22. Mai 2006)

Dass ich so einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen habe, war mir ja garnicht bewusst  

Viel Spaß in den HaBes - ich habe immer noch Schmerzen, wenn ich an die Anstiege denke


----------



## John Rico (22. Mai 2006)

Na irgendwie musste ich doch klarstellen, dass es sich um die alte Runde handelt, und wenn du dir im letzten Jahr so einen blöden Titel ausdenkst...   
Viell. bist du ja irgendwann mal wieder im Norden und kannst dann ein HaBe-Revival starten?!?


Ich hoffe nur, dass es morgen nicht gleich zur großen Schlammschlacht kommt, nachdem es die letzten Tage ja ziemlich nass von oben war.
Wobei ich mein Bike eh mal wieder putzen müsste


----------



## hasenheide (23. Mai 2006)

Würd ja auch demnächst gern mal mitfahren, hab aber heut z.B. bis ~18:30 arbeiten müssen und wohn wohl etwas über 60 km entfernt.

Nichtsdestotrotz: Wo genau finde ich die Hütte? Eine map24-kompatible Adresse wär super! (Könnte mir ja zudem bestimmt auch mal am WE helfen...)
Danke im voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir G (23. Mai 2006)

@hasenheide
sehe hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/2080/cat/3011 ... Da sind auch einige andere Treffpunkte im Album von Rabbit (hoffe, er hat nichts gegen die Verlinkung)


----------



## hasenheide (23. Mai 2006)

Danke, hab grad brav 15 *.jpg's gespeichert.

Dem Namen nach mein Favorit: Hasenbucht.


----------



## John Rico (24. Mai 2006)

@hasenheide:
ansonsten für Map24:
Cuxhavener Straße 55
die Kärntner Hütte ist sogar eingetragen!


Es war heute ein gelungener Einstieg ins neue Bike-Jahr!
Der Regen hat uns zum Glück weitestgehend verschont, und nachdem wir an der Hütte noch zufällig zwei Mitfahrer getroffen haben, sind wir zu sechst gestartet.

Ich versuch mich mal an ner Tourbeschriebung:
Die Tour ging die Stadtscheide hoch, dann recht ab in Richtung Hotel am Wulmsberg und über die Buskehre in Richtung Fischbeker Heide. Vorbei an den Hügelgräbern und am Schlagbaum vorbei die Abfahrt zur Heide runter, dann rechts hoch und den "Downhill" runter. Dann direkt zum Panzertrail hoch, eine Runde Spaß  , und dann auf der Ostseite des Fischbecktals zurück über die Thiemannstraße in Richtung Hügelgräber, dann die Halfpipe runter und mit einem Schlänker über den kleinen Trail am Wildpark hoch und dann an der Straße zur Stadtscheide zurück.

Am Ende standen knappe 30 km mit nem 15er Schnitt auf der Uhr, für den Anfang gar nicht schlecht!  
Es war ne richtig nette Tour, wir hatten viel Spaß zusammen und der eine Sturz ist zum Glück auch glimpflich abgelaufen. Somit wie gesagt ein schöner Start für die Dienstagsrunde! Jetzt fehlt nur noch etwas besseres Wetter und vielleicht noch ein paar mehr Leute. Aber schließlich muss ja noch eine Steigerung möglich sein  


Gruß
Svem

PS:Leider haben uns heute zwei Kandidaten versetzt, ohne sich abzumelden. Ist ja kein Problem, aber beim nächsten Mal doch bitte abmelden, damit wir nicht unnötig warten müssen.
PPS: Bilder gibt's morgen, da hab ich jetzt keinen Bock mehr drauf ...


----------



## Backfisch (24. Mai 2006)

Hört sich nett an.

Wieviel Geländeanteil? Ist da Schutzkleidung ratsam? (Knieschützer etc.)

Hab sowas gar nicht... bin früher eher Stadt und Waldwege gefahren.

Ich würde gerne mal mitfahren, ich mag die Ecke, es geht doch nichts über Leberknödelsuppe und Kaiserschmarrn.


----------



## Sir G (24. Mai 2006)

Soo, jetzt bin ich auch mal wach...
Wie John Rico schon gesagt hat, eine schöne Tour gewesen  .. Auf die paar Tropfen, de ab und an mal vom Himmel runterkahmen, hat glaub ich keiner geachtet... Es wurde auch eher mehr von den Reifen hochgeschleudert (obwohl einige trotz der Ratschläge der Style-Polizei sich dagegen "geschützt" haben    ) .  Die Saison-Start-Tour ist auf jeden fall gelungen  



			
				John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> ...der eine Sturz...


Welcher? Ich hab keinen *einen* Sturz mitgekriegt..... es waren zwei   


@BackfireHH

Nein, Protektoren brauchst du definitiv NICHT


----------



## John Rico (24. Mai 2006)

So, die Fotos sind fertig, s. HIER


@Sir G:
Naja, das zweite werte ich als "umkippen", das zählt nicht  


@BackfireHH:
Wie Sir G schon sagte, Schutzkleidung trägt keiner von uns.
Von Waldwegen bis Singletrails fahren wir eigentlich alles, was die HaBe's hergeben, und wer schon ein paarmal auf seinem Bike gesessen hat, sollte auch überall hoch- und runterkommen.

Komm einfach mal mit und probier's aus, neue Gesichter sind immer willkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (24. Mai 2006)

Hey Leutz,

war nette runde gestern! Nette Foto's auch, ich hoffe ich schaffe es nächste Woche dabei zu sein. 

@John Rico: Was bedeutet auf die eine Foto den roten Pfeil  

@Sergey: Bist noch noch gut die Treppe runtergekommen bij S Rathaus?  

Gruß

Jan


----------



## John Rico (24. Mai 2006)

Naja, ich musste doch nochmal drauf hinweisen, dass sich nicht alle vom Wetter einschüchtern lassen haben und mit langen Hosen und - wie heißen diese komischen Dinger noch mal, die mal vorne und hinten über den Reifen anbringen kann und die vor Dreck schützen sollen??? - gefahren sind!

Wie findest du eigentlich den vorher / nachher Vergleich von dir?
Ist finde ich sehr gelungen  
Weißt du eigentlich noch, wie der zweite Mitfahrer neben Klaus hieß?


Hoffe du schaffst es nächste Woche!


----------



## JanV (24. Mai 2006)

-wer wollte nochmal schnell nach Hause für ne Warme Dusche? 
-Kotflügeln
-Gut; ich habe vor die Foto gesagt ich werde mich mühe geben "ausdruckslos" zu gucken, ist sehr gelungen 
-Harald! Habe Klaus noch ne Mail mit den Links zum Forum & Thread geschickt.

Übrigens: So fertig war ich wirklich nicht, ich bin heute von rotenburg zurück nach Hause gefahren. 91 km / 22,5 Schnitt / 75% Asfaltanteil. Warum ich immer so ein roten Kopf kriege weiss ich nicht. Ähnelt aber die Holländische Tomaten, vielleicht hat es damit zu tun.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Sir G (24. Mai 2006)

@ Jan

Die Treppe bin ich ganz lässig runtergefahren, wie jedes mal   .. Hab sogar Zeugen


----------



## John Rico (27. Mai 2006)

So, neuer Termin ist eingetragen!

Habe das Ganze ne halbe Stunde später angesetzt, da die Ferien zu Ende sind und einige sicher wieder arbeiten müssen.


Dann fleißig eintragen und auf gutes Wetter hoffen!
Gruß
Sven


----------



## hasenheide (27. Mai 2006)

So, hab mich eingetragen.
 

Ich hoffe das klappt mit der Arbeit, Gleitzeit bedeutet leider nicht wirklich, dass man gehen kann, wann man will...

Weiß jemand, ab wann das Autobahnkreuz Ost (A24 zwischen Reinbek und Jenfeld) gesperrt wird? Ab dann wird's für mich noch blöder mit der eh langen Anfahrt.


----------



## sunchild (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute
Morgen braucht ihr nicht auf mich warten, mein Knöchel ist immer noch dick  
Euch dann mal viel Spaß,

Christian


----------



## John Rico (30. Mai 2006)

Oh mann, sieh mal zu das du wieder fit wirst, bin doch auf dein neues Bike gespannt!  
Spaß beiseite, das dauert ja wirklich lange bei dir, hoffentlich bist du bald wieder fit.


Das Wetter scheint heute ja einigermaßen zu halten, auch wenn das Regenradar ziemlich übel aussieht.
Also bleibt's denke ich bei 18:00 Uhr KH, auch wenn ich danach zum dritten Mal in einer Woche mein Bike putzen muss


----------



## John Rico (30. Mai 2006)

So, das war ja mal ne teure Tour heute!

Wir sind zu viert gestartet, allerdings musste Sir G aufgeben, kurz nachdem wir von der Stadtscheide abgebogen sind.
Ist jetzt eig "nur" dein Schaltauge hin oder das Schaltwerk auch noch?

Naja, wir sind dann zu dritt weiter, und es war eine gnadenlose Rutschpartie. Der erste Sturz war dann auch nicht weit, als mich mein Hinterrad auf einmal überholen wollte. Der RR ist wirklich nichts für so ein Wetter!  
Wir sind dann die Standardtour über Hotel, Segelflugplatz und Panzertrail gefahren.
Auf dem Rückweg hat's mich bzw. mein Bike dann zerrissen. Eigentlich nichts wildes, klassischer Fall von Rad durchgerutscht (hatte ich schon erwähnt dass ich hinten nen RR fahre?!?) und nicht aus den Klickies gekommen. Aus diesem harmlosen Umfaller resultierte ein verbogenes Schaltauge mit anschließendem Chainsuck incl. Speichenbruch! Also das volle Programm. 
Jetzt brauch ich wenigstens nicht mehr überlegen, ob ich mir ein neues Laufrad kaufe...

Es war trotz allem spaßig, auch wenn ich langsam keinen Bock mehr auf Bike-putzen habe.
Aber irgendwann muss ja mal wieder besseres Wetter kommen!


Wie sieht es eigentlich mit ner schönen Pfingst-Tour aus? Meldet euch doch mal, ob wir nächstes WE ne Runde drehen wollen, vielleicht sind ja auch die Biker vom letzten WE dabei und wir kriegen ne große Truppe zusammen?

GRuß
Sven


----------



## Manni1599 (30. Mai 2006)

Moin!

Nur die harten kommen durch! 

Das Fahren bei diesem Wetter macht echt keinen Spass mehr, ICH WILL ENDLICH SOMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Nein, nicht möchten, WOLLEN!)

Pfingsten kann ich leider nicht, sonst gerne wieder.

Bis bald im Wald
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (30. Mai 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> So, das war ja mal ne teure Tour heute!
> 
> Wir sind zu viert gestartet, allerdings musste Sir G aufgeben, kurz nachdem wir von der Stadtscheide abgebogen sind.
> Ist jetzt eig "nur" dein Schaltauge hin oder das Schaltwerk auch noch?


Ich dachte schon, ich wäre der einzige, der sein Schaltauge in den Habes schrottet. Ist zwar schon ein paar Wochen her, aber das Zurückschieben machte keine Laune.

Dann repariert mal alle schön, damit die Karren wieder einsatzbereit sind. Ich hoffe nur, dass die passenden Schaltaugen auch vorrätig sind.

Ich wäre zu Pfingsten wieder dabei. 

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## JanV (31. Mai 2006)

Hmmm mein Schaltauge ist nur dieses Jahr schon 3 mal gerichtet worden. Ich überlege mich jetzt so eine uncoole Schutzbügel drüber zu machen. 

Über Pfingsten bin ich leider auch nicht da; Dienstag nach Pfingsten bin ich wahrscheinlich wieder dabei.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## hasenheide (31. Mai 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Es war trotz allem spaßig.


Ich war ja vorher noch nie in den HaBes, aber für die kleine Tour gestern hat sich die einstündige Auto-Anfahrt gelohnt.
 
Zumindest an einem WE werd ich bestimmt mal wieder auftauchen.


----------



## Sir G (31. Mai 2006)

Soo, jetzt meld ich mich auch mal 

Hab mir heute mein Bike angeschaut.. Nur das Schaltauge abgebrochen und ein paar speichen lose gewesen. Das wärs so auf den ersten Blick. Schaltauge hab ich schon ausgewechselt und die Speichen nachgezogen. Werd heute also noch eine kleine Runde drehen und gucken, ob da sonst alles in ordnung ist.

@ John Rico
Hoffentlich bist du bald wieder einsatzbereit


----------



## John Rico (31. Mai 2006)

Ich hab heute gleich ein neues HR bestellt und mein jetziges schnell geflickt, damit ich wenigstens wieder fahren kann.
Fahre jetzt mir EINER(!) DT-swiss Speiche!  

Zwei andere sind zwar auch fast durch aber ich denke mal, dass es für die nächste Tour noch halten wird (darf halt nicht mehr umkippen...).

Somit wär ich für Pfingsten auch einsatzbereit, allerdings nur, wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
Gestern war das wie Schlittschuh-laufen mit meinem RR, das muss nicht sein.


----------



## Talentierter (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,
hab gesehen das ihr regelmäßig dienstags in den HaBe unterwegs seid. Find ich ne super Sache , kenne selber leider kaum Leute die Bock auf solche Aktionen haben . Wohne zwar dicht bei, kenn die Trails um die KH aber noch nicht. Bin eher auf der heimfelder Seite / Harke unterwegs. Also wenn ihr noch Kapazitäten habt würd ich mich (wenn's nicht schüttet) kommenden Dienstag mit einklinken . 
18Uhr, KH steht noch???

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## John Rico (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo Thorsten!

Jeder ist willkommen, und Platz ist im Wald auch genug!  

Die Tour steigt eigentlich jeden Dienstag und wird auch im LMB eingetragen (oder zumindest hier gepostet), da sich die Startzeit manchmal ändert.
Ob dieses WE zusätzlich ne Tour ansteht, ist noch nicht raus, aber ich denke mal die meisten sitzen wie ich auch am Fenster und hoffen sehnsüchtig darauf, dass man mal wieder blauen Himmel und Sonne sieht.
Im Moment bin sogar ich kurz davor, mich von diesem sch... Wetter abschrecken zu lassen, so langsam wär ich froh, in London zu wohnen...

Aber solange es nächsten Dienstag keinen Wolkenbruch gibt, wird's wohl wieder losgehen!

GRuß
Sven


----------



## Talentierter (1. Juni 2006)

Hi Sven,
danke für die Rückmeldung!
Wenn nix dazwischenkommt, z.B. das es mich am kommenden Sonntag in Buchholz zerlegt, geht der Dienstag erstmal klar.

Thorsten


----------



## John Rico (3. Juni 2006)

So, neue Tour ist drin, s. HIER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunchild (3. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute,
wie sieht es denn mit Montag und Habe's aus, hat da jemand Zeit und Lust?
Es soll ja nicht regnen und die Sonne soll auch ab und zu mal vorbeischauen.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## John Rico (4. Juni 2006)

Hey, endlich wieder fit?
Das läßt ja hoffen!

Ich kann dir wg. morgen noch gar nichts sagen, bin heute Buchholz gefahren und schätze mal, dass morgen die Beine nicht mehr wollen. Wenn also höchstens spontan.

Außerdem steht ja noch die Tour von Beppo an und da fahren soweit ich weiß recht viele mit.


----------



## sunchild (4. Juni 2006)

Stimmt, die Tour von Beppo hatte ich ganz übersehen, ist mir aber auch etwas zu lang.
Dienstag soll ja gutes Wetter werden, dann steht der Tour ja eigentlich nichts im Wege, außer ich müsste länger Arbeiten.
Meinem Knöchel geht es wieder ganz gut, auf jeden Fall kann ich wieder biken 

Wünsche allen einen schönen freien Montag,
Christian


----------



## John Rico (6. Juni 2006)

Ich scheine das Rennen doch recht gut überstanden zu haben, also kann's morgen (naja, eig. heute  ) wieder losgehen!

Ich hoffe es finden sich noch ein paar Mitfahrer, das Wetter ist auf jeden Fall deutlich besser als die letzten Male.
Es gibt also keine Ausreden mehr!


----------



## Talentierter (6. Juni 2006)

Verdammt, bei mir klappt es heute leider doch nicht! Hatte mich schon richtig drauf gefreut mit Euch durchs Unterholz zu raspeln, hat sich aber ein wichtiger Termin dazwischengedrängt. Werde mich aber schon einmal für nächsten Dienstag vormerken... Übrigens: weiß Jemand welche Zeit der beste "Anfänger" in Buchholz für seine 5 Runden gebraucht hat???

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## John Rico (6. Juni 2006)

So, heil wieder zu Hause angekommen, und ihr seid bestimmt alle schon ganz heiß auf dem Bericht!   

Passend zum Datum war es heute eine teuflisch gute Tour, wobei das Wetter im Vergleich zu den letzten Wochen eher himmlisch war!  
Sogar von unten war'S wieder trocken, die meisten Schlammlöcher waren wieder weg.
(Das ist glaube ich das erste Mal seit Wochen, dass ich nach einer Tour nicht das komplette Bike schrubben muss)

Zur Tour:
Der Weg in die Heide war (fast) der gleiche wie immer, über Hotel und Buskehre. Gleich am Anfang gab's den ersten Platten, der aber schnell gewechselt war (die Mücken waren ein zusätzlichen Ansporn, sich zu beeilen).In der Heide sind wir dann erstmal einen (für mich) neuen Schlänker in dem Gebiet zwischen Panzertrail und Tempelberg gefahren, dann ging's über den Panzertrail (wo Sunchild mal so richtig sein neues Fully testen konnte  ). Auf der anderen Seite über Langengrund und Fischbektal auf dem Kamm lang, wieder in die Heide runter, auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch zur Sitzgruppe am Segelflugplatz und in Richtung Panzertrail. Von da aus gings dann südlich in das Waldgebiet in Richtung Tempelberg, vorher aber links ab und über Hügelgräber, Halfpipe und Tierpark zurück in Richtung Harburg. Wir sind dann aber von der Appelbütteler Straße nicht links auf den Ehestorfer Weg in Richtung Stadtscheide, sondern geradeaus weiter und in den Vahrendorfer Stadtweg. Direkt hinter der Autobahnbrücke hat sich julianernst verabschiedet und sunchild und ich haben das Waldgebiet dort noch genauer unter die Lupe genommen, bis wir irgendwann auf den Harburger Stadtweg getroffen sind. Dann den Wagendahl lang und am Ende den Hang hoch auf die Stadtscheide.

Fazit:
knapp 43 km mit nem 15er Schnitt bei ein paar kleinen Pausen.
Eine klasse Tour mit einigen neuen und schönen Wegen, die wir sicher nicht zum letzten Mal gefahren sind!
Und ner Menge Mückenstichen, es wird Zeit das Autan wieder rauszusuchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasenheide (7. Juni 2006)

So denn am 27.6. auch gefahren wird, will ich wieder dabei sein, in der Woche hab ich Urlaub.
 

Hab mich heute und die letzten Tage wieder in der Lauenburgischen Seenplatte vergnügt, ist halt ohne lange Autofahrt möglich.


Gruß aus Mölln!


----------



## John Rico (9. Juni 2006)

Neuer Termin ist eingetragen, soll ja klasse Wetter werden!


----------



## JanV (10. Juni 2006)

Bin dabei


----------



## John Rico (13. Juni 2006)

Ich hasse es zwar, was auszuschreiben und dann nicht zu können, aber ich muss für heute *leider absagen*!
Keine Ahnung ob ich zuviel Sonne hatte oder sich ein Infekt anbahnt, aber fahren kann ich definitiv nicht.

Jan hat auch abgesagt, und da sich sonst keiner eingetragen hat, habe ich den Termin gelöscht.
Falls doch noch jemand mit wollte, könnt ihr euch ja neu verabreden!

Ich hoffe mal, dass ich schnell wieder fit bin und es am WE oder spätestens nächste Woche wieder losgehen kann!


----------



## Talentierter (13. Juni 2006)

Moin Sven, 
schade das du / ihr keine Zeit hattet.
Sind trotzdem spontan zu dritt durchs Unterholz gebratzt. Hatte mich nicht angemeldet da ich nicht sicher war ob's diesmal klappt. Glücklicherweise war wenigstens Thomas vor Ort, der sich erbarmte trotz mangelnder Beteiligung noch zu fahren , und Peter der zufällig zur gleichen Zeit am gleichen Ort war wie wir. Los ging's ! Waren knapp 30Km unterwegs, angeblich max 80 Höhenmeter (fühlten sich für mich allerdings wie mindestens 300 an , mal sehen was meine Waden morgen dazu sagen...) hatten max etwas über 55km/h auf der Uhr und sind im Schnitt 19,8km/h gefahren. Konnten die Tour allerdings nicht ganz wie geplant durchfahren da Peters' Federgabel sich nach knapp zwei Drittel der Strecke verabschiedete. 
Egal, hat irre Spaß gemacht, ist definitiv wiederholungsbedürftig, beim nächsten Mal vielleicht auch mit etwas mehr Kondition meinerseits  (an dieser Stelle vielen Dank an Thomas und Peter für die "Entschleunigung" an manchen Stellen!!!).

Thorsten


----------



## John Rico (15. Juni 2006)

Schön das ihr trotzdem ne nette Tour hattet!
Auch wenn ich die 20 km/h Schnitt nicht so ganz glauben kann...  
Ich kenne zwar nur Thomas u seine Fitness, aber der Schnitt wäre echt heftig, dann müßt ihr zwei richtig fit sein (oder seid ihr nur Waldautobahnen gefahren?)!

Ich wär auch gerne mitgekommen, an Zeit und Lust lag's bestimmt nicht. 
Keine Ahnung, was mich da erwischt hat, oder ob ich nur den Wetterumschwung und die Hitze nicht vertragen habe.

Nächsten Dienstag bin ich aber wohl wieder fit, und dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob ihr mich gleich abhängt!  

GRuß
Sven


----------



## intrinsor (16. Juni 2006)

Wir sind den Di eine ganz andere Tour gefahren. Der Schitt von 20 kommt gut hin. Wie Thorsten schon geschrieben hatte, es waren weniger Höhenmeter als sonst. 

War eine wirklich schöne Strecke hat mir Spaß gemacht.

Bis nächsten Di würde ich sagen.

PS: Nichts gegen meine Fitness! Das wird wieder...


----------



## John Rico (18. Juni 2006)

Heute haben wir die tausched Hits geschafft!  


Dann stell ich doch gleich mal die neue Tour rein!
Übrigens hat sich die Bergedorfer/Geesthachter Truppe angemeldet, könnte also mal ne richtig große Runde werden!  
Fehlt nur noch ein Wetter wie heute.


Also bis Dienstag!
Sven


----------



## gnss (19. Juni 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> könnte also mal ne richtig große Runde werden!



schland spielt um 16:00


----------



## John Rico (19. Juni 2006)

Ups, spielen die schon das zweite Spiel?

Wenn hier viele Fußballfans sind, dann verschiebe ich den Termin etwas nach hinten, mir ist's nicht so wichtig, ob ich das Ende verpasse...
Wenn also jemand gucken will, bescheid sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (19. Juni 2006)

Oder vorverlegen auf heuteabend??


----------



## Manni1599 (19. Juni 2006)

Also, Cristina und ich sind Dienstag um 18.00 Uhr an der KH, heute klappt das nicht mehr. Viel später als 18.00 Uhr sollten wir auch nicht los, sonst wird es mir zu spät. Martin hat sich ja auch schon eingetragen.(Ist glaube ich auch kein allzugroßer Fussballfan...) 
Manni


----------



## gnss (19. Juni 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Ups, spielen die schon das zweite Spiel?


das dritte, du scheinst dich genauso für die wm zu interessieren wie ich. für die mit dem auto anreisenden dürfte das spiel einen positiven effekt haben, denn wer vor der glotze hockt kann keinen stau verursachen. imho sollte man alles lassen wie es ist.
heute ist schlecht, aber ihr könnt ja eine extrarunde fahren, wobei für später gewitter vorhergesagt sind.


----------



## John Rico (19. Juni 2006)

Heute kann ich auch nicht, also bleibts bei morgen.
Ich hätte das auch maximal um ne Stunde nach hinten verschoben.
Aber dann lass ich 18:00 Uhr stehen, so groß scheint das Interesse am Spiel ja nicht zu sein.

Außerdem sind die eh schon weiter, ob nun als erster oder zweiter, wen juckt's?
Gewinnen müssen sie eh alles um Weltmeister zu werden!  


Also bis morgen Abend!


----------



## Sir G (19. Juni 2006)

Glücklicherweise interessiere ich mich nicht so für Fussball, ein Tag wie (fast) jeder andere. Nur das Chasos drumherum


----------



## John Rico (19. Juni 2006)

Ich bin ja total begeistert!
Die Mitfahrer-Zahlen steigen und steigen, und das trotz Deutschlandspiel!
Mit etwas Glück kommen wir noch in den zweistelligen Bereich, das wär das erste Mal dieses Jahr!  


Dann bis morgen!
Sven


----------



## JanV (20. Juni 2006)

Bin auch dabei, wenn es kein stau gibt heute nachmittag. Gestern war wieder die totale Katastrophe hier in Finkenwerder  

Warte also mal lieber nicht auf mich.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## John Rico (20. Juni 2006)

Die Straßen sollten ja eigentlich frei sein, da alle vor der Glotze hängen.

Melde dich sonst einfach kurz per Handy, dann warten wir entweder oder sammeln dich etwas später auf, ist ja kein Problem!


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Juni 2006)

Jetzt sind wir 10.... (ich bringe ja noch Cristina mit, die hat sich noch nicht eingetragen). 

Bis dann,
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (20. Juni 2006)

Hm bei mir wird's knapp. Momentan steht der Stau bis bei mir vor dem Büro. Ich werde also 16:15 mit der HVV Expedition Fähre / Eilbus / S-Bahn / Bus anfangen und muss zuhause noch was essen. Ich denke also nicht das ich es dann schaffe 18.00 an die Hütte zu sein. Ich hoffe ihr knackt die 10er Marke trotzdem...

Gruß

Jan


----------



## gnss (20. Juni 2006)

Super Runde, wenn wir den Trail durch's Gemüse öfter nehmen, dann wird er irgendwann richtig gut fahrbar.


----------



## Sir G (21. Juni 2006)

Welches Gemüse? War doch alles fahrbar


----------



## John Rico (21. Juni 2006)

Das war halt mal echtes Cross Country, auf Wegen fahren kann ja jeder!  

Super Tour, hat richtig Spaß gemacht mit euch! Und zweistellig haben wir heute locker geschafft mit 12 Teilnehmern.
Das war echt unglaublich, wir haben kaum alle auf das Gruppenfoto bekommen.  

Nach der Hälfte haben sich dann zwei verabschiedet, ich hoffe ihr seid gut nach Hause gekommen?!
Es gab dann auch nur eine kleine Panne, aber die Kette war schnell geflickt, so dass es weitergehen konnte.
Leider habe ich mir bei meiner Stock-im-Hinterrad-Aktion den Mittelfinger ganz schön aufgerissen. Ich wußte schon, warum ich den Handschuh nicht ausgezogen habe... Sieht nicht so lecker aus, aber auch das wächst wieder zusammen (momentan tippe ich halt ohne Mittelfinger ...)

Ich hoffe den Neuen hat es so viel Spaß gemacht wie mir und ihr seid mal wieder dabei!
Beim nächsten Mal weiß ich dann hoffentlich auch, wie es nach dem Trial weitergeht, dann packen wir auch den versprochenen Rest. 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Manni1599 (21. Juni 2006)

Ja Moin!

War eine schöne Runde gestern, hat viel Spaß gemacht mit so vielen Leuten zu fahren.  Leider mussten wir (Cristina und ich) ja schon um 20.10 Uhr ausscheiden, aber der Weg nach Hause kommt auch noch dazu. Vielleicht bekommen wir ja so eine schöne Runde mal an einem Wochenende hin, dann können wir auch alle geplanten Trails fahren.  Habe noch keine Zeit gefunden die (hälftige) Streckenauswertung oder Fotos zu posten, musste erstmal meinen Rechten großen Zeh behandeln den ich mir kurz vor dem Start wohl ordentlich geprellt/verstaucht habe (wechselt grade die Farbe von Grün-Blau zu Blau-Schwarz) . Poste dann heute Abend.
Bis dann,
Manni


----------



## sunchild (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute
War eine schöne Tour, immer mal was neues wenn man bei Sven mitfährt, echt schön und eine tolle [email protected] Sven, deinem Finger gute Besserung, hoffe es ist nicht so schlimm.
Dann wollen wir mal hoffen dass wir nächsten Dienstag wieder so eine Truppe zusammenbekommen, oder noch mehr.

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pueppchen (21. Juni 2006)

Bin absolut begeistert - hätte nicht gedacht, dass die HaBe's soviel zu bieten haben. Und dann mit der Truppe - ein Gedicht. Werde sooft es geht dazustossen - versuch mal nen Dienstag-Nachmittag-General-Ablass beim Chef zu erwirken. Nächste Woche dann sogar bei der Freundin, da ich auch noch Geburtstag hab und da wird sie sicher Anspruch auf Gemeinsamkeit erheben. Naja, bei 33 Jahren kommts aber auf den Tag nicht an; Feier ich halt Mittwoch 
Freu mich diebisch auf die Fotos.  Vielen Dank an alle für den sehr netten Einstieg ins Bike-Jahr!

Ingo

PS: nach kurzer Sichtprüfung hats das Votec wider aller Unkenrufe mal wieder heil überstanden!


----------



## Cristina (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

fand die Runde echt toll, danke für den netten Einblick in die Haße
Cristina


----------



## Manni1599 (21. Juni 2006)

Moin!
Endlich gibt es auch einen Beweis: tatsächlich 12!!!





Bis zum nächsten Mal,

Manni


----------



## Sir G (21. Juni 2006)

Bei mir dauert es noch ein Moment mit den Fotos, sind ja immerhin 70 Stück


----------



## JanV (22. Juni 2006)

Oha da habe ich glaube ich was verpasst....naja mit 70 Foto's kann ich mich nachträglich noch ein schönen Einblick besorgen....hoffentlich klappt's nächsten Dienstag besser.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## -iolaus- (22. Juni 2006)

Hier kommt die Tour als GoogleEarth-File. Ich weiß leider nicht, wie ein direkter Link zur Tour auf GoogleEarth funktioniert. Deshalb hier die KMZ-Datei als Anhang. Weil hier im Forum aber ein Dateianhang im KMZ-Format nicht zulässig ist, bitte vorher die Dateiendung wieder in *.kmz umbenennen.

Alles klar: Anhang rechtsklicken, speichern unter *.kmz und nochmal öffnen


----------



## John Rico (22. Juni 2006)

Das freut mich ja, dass es scheinbar allen soviel Spaß gemacht hat wie mir!

@iolaus:
Das ist echt der Hammer, jetzt hab ich endlich mal den genauen Streckenverlauf!  
Dir ist aber schon klar, dass du jetzt solange mitkommen musst, bis wir alle Strecken die ich kenne einmal abgefahren sind?!?  
Alle meine selber gesuchten Spots bei GE stimmen auch mit der Strecke überein, nur der Paul-Roth-Stein komischerweise nicht, obwohl ich den aus ner Landkarte habe. 
Ich hab jetzt auch rausgefunden, dass der Weg auf den Hülsenberg vom Parkplatz mit der Moddeleiche startet, den Weg nach oben sollte ich dann auch wiederfinden. 

@ Christina:
Freut mich, dass du auch deinen Spaß hattest, ich hatte schon befürchtet, dass du am Ende ziemlich frustriert warst. Dabei hast du wirklich tapfer gekämpft!  
Ein paar Wochen weiter, und du bist auch wieder im Training. Dann kannst du auch die ganze Tour locker mitfahren.

@sunchild:
Danke, aber leider ist's nicht so toll. Hab mir links vom Nagel den kompletten Finger aufgerissen, ist ziemlich unangenehm...
Hoffentlich dauert das nicht so lange, will am WE eig. wieder los.

@Manni:
Schönes Foto! Und man kann sogar erkennen, dass du ein GT fährst!  


Ich bin ja auf die weiteren Bilder gespannt und hoffe, dass wir die nächsten Dienstage wieder so eine rege Beteiligung haben!


----------



## gnss (22. Juni 2006)

Sir G schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir dauert es noch ein Moment mit den Fotos, sind ja immerhin 70 Stück




pack doch alle in ein archiv und lad es bei www.rapidshare.de hoch, das geht bis 100mb und kostet nichts. so hat man dann die bilder in voller auflösung.


----------



## Sir G (22. Juni 2006)

@ gnss 
zu spät, hättest du das vor einer halben Stunde gesagt  

ansonsten hier nochmal die Gruppe






Die restlichen 70 findet ihr >>hier<<.. Es sind so ziemlich alle, die was geworden sind


----------



## -iolaus- (22. Juni 2006)

schöne Bilder!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toz (22. Juni 2006)

hi, so nun meld ich mich auch mal, bin der kleine unbekannte, der dienstag spontan dabei war. zwar immer hintendran, hoffe das warten zum schluss hat nicht genervt. hat jedenfalls richtig spass gemacht mit euch, das waren ja suuper strecken, hätte ich echt nicht gedacht, dass es da soviele schicke trails gibt. und allein auch nicht gefunden. bisschen abenteuer war ja auch dabei ;-) . klasse auch die fotos, da hab ich mir doch gleich was kopiert (ok?), siehe linke seite... hab echt lust, noch dass ein oder andere mal dabei zu sein, aber für mich wars ehrlich gesagt von der kondition her schon sehr anspruchsvoll, fahrtechnisch aber unproblematisch mit recht viel spass. na schaun wir mal....


----------



## JanV (23. Juni 2006)

da habe ich aber wirklich was verpasst eh alter schwede....

@Sir_G: Schicke Bilder!!!


----------



## gnss (23. Juni 2006)

das sieht aus, als ob die sich auf ebener strecke so quälen würden.


----------



## Th.S16 (23. Juni 2006)

Ahoi !
Bei den Bildern bekomm ich richtig Laune mal wieder in die HB´s zu fahren.
Fahrt ihr jetzt regelmässig ? Wenn ja wäre ich nächsten Dienstag dabei , da schocken mich nicht mal mehr die 100 km Anreise.....
Hoffe dann auf eine grosse Runde, soll sich ja auch lohnen.

Gruss
T.


----------



## Sir G (23. Juni 2006)

@ gnss
Da hast du recht, sieht etwas zu flach aus für den Anstieg 

Werd diesen Dienstag nicht mit dabei sein, also muss evtl jemand anders die rolle des Fotografen übernehmen (wenn sich jemand traut   )


----------



## John Rico (23. Juni 2006)

Wirklich schöne Bilder dabei, bei der großen Truppe gab's ja auch viele Motive!  
Das mit der Steigung ist mir auch ausgefallen. Man kann sie nur erahnen, wenn man auf den Hang im Hintergrund guckt...
Dann nehme ich Di mal wieder meine Gammel-Cam mit, auch wenn die Quali etwas schlechter sein wird.

Mich wundert, dass immer wieder Leute fragen, ob wir regelmäßig fahren, dachte das wäre klar.  
Also Th.S16: Ja, tun wir, und du bist auf jeden Fall willkommen! 


Werd jetzt mal etwas am Rad basteln und mir meinen Finger anschauen, so wie er sich anfühlt dauert das aber noch ...
Bis spät. Dienstag!
Sven


----------



## herki (23. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich gerade mal durch die 70 Fotos geklickt - das sieht ja echt gut aus in den HaBes und eine nette Truppe scheint ihr ja auch zu sein  

Für nächsten Dienstag habe ich mir vorgenommen, mich einfach mal anzuschließen. Vorausgesetzt, ich finde die Kärntner Hütte (das ist doch der regelmäßige Startpunkt ?), aber der Weg dahin ist ja schon mehrmals beschrieben. 
Und dann könnte es noch passieren, daß ich am Sonntag in Clausthal den Marathon mitfahre, und ob ich dann am Dienstag schon wieder fit genug bin, muss ich dann erst sehen. 
Aber wenn nicht nächsten Dienstag, dann bin ich sicher die Woche danach dabei....

Ist 18:00 Uhr Start korrekt ? Und wieviel km fahrt ihr denn immer so ?

Also bis dann, ich freu mich schon !

Schöne Grüße aus Lüneburg,
Jörg


----------



## John Rico (23. Juni 2006)

18:00 Uhr ist die normale Zeit, die Tour wird aber immer ein paar Tage vorher im LMB veröffentlicht, so dass du da nachschauen kannst. Dort steht auch der Treffpunkt, in der Regel ist das aber die Kärntner Hütte.

Wir fahren je nach Lust und Laune zwischen 30 und 40 km, je nach Mitfahrern, Tempo, Wetter, ...
Komm einfach vorbei und schau's dir an, "Versuch macht kluch", oder so ähnlich.


----------



## John Rico (24. Juni 2006)

Neue Tour ist eingetragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (24. Juni 2006)

Vergiss nicht die alten Mitfahrer auszutragen.


----------



## John Rico (25. Juni 2006)

Och, das sah doch so gut aus!  

Schon erledigt, habe ich gestern irgendwie verpennt.
Aber lag wahrscheinlich an meinem Zustand nach der gestrigen Tour...
Dann könnt ihr euch wieder fleißig eintragen!


----------



## hasenheide (26. Juni 2006)

Ich hab mich eingetragen, aber obwohl ich diese Woche eigentlich Urlaub hab, muss ich mindestens Montag und Dienstag arbeiten...
 

Sven, hast Du Dein Telefon dabei, damit ich kurzfristig Bescheid sagen kann, falls ich's nicht schaffe?


----------



## John Rico (26. Juni 2006)

Jup, nehm ich immer mit.
Lass aber lange klingeln, ich hör das oft nicht wenns im Rucksack steckt...


----------



## hoedsch (26. Juni 2006)

Gestern habe ich auch mal die Alternative zu "Alles fahrbar" (die Teilnehmer der letzten Runde wissen schon...) in Augenschein genommen. Wirklich nette Strecke, die man nicht auslassen sollte. Also einfach den Weg an fraglicher Stelle 200m weiter fahren.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## John Rico (26. Juni 2006)

Das weiß ich seit Samstag auch, wir sind einfach einen Uphill zu früh hoch.

Bist du morgen wieder dabei? Ich denke so langsam kriege ich den Weg auch wieder hin, auch zum Hülsenberg und über den Appelbütteler Forst. Aber trotzdem ohne Gewähr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (26. Juni 2006)

Morgen kann ich leider um 18 Uhr noch nicht. Vielleicht kurve ich später los und versuche euch zu finden.
Ich brauche ja nur entgegen der Fluchtroute des Niederwilds zu suchen.


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Juni 2006)

Moin!

Ich schaffe es heute leider nicht, wünsche euch viel Spaß!

@John Rico: siehe PM

Manni


----------



## Süren (27. Juni 2006)

Moin,

während ihr gerade unterwegs seid, sitze ich mit leichtem Fieber und schiefend und hustend am PC.  

Die Beschreibung eurer Touren klingt so, dass ich große Lust habe, mal mit zu fahren, auch wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich kräftemäßig und technisch mithalten kann, aber das würde ich ja glatt mal ausprobieren, wenn nicht:

von 16:00 bis 18:00 darf man keine Räder in der S-Bahn mitnehmen und dann bin ich eine knappe Stunde bis zur KH unterwegs. Dafür müsste ich dann kurz nach 16:00 Feierabend machen: absolut undenkbar. Eine halbe Stunde Verschiebung des Tour-Beginns würde mich da deutlich entspannen (dann kann ich bis kurz nach 17:00 arbeiten, ist das nicht klasse?  ) Es ist ja lange hell jetzt...

Vielleicht geht es ja anderen potenziellen Mitstreitern auch so, oder habt ihr alle einen Halbtagsjob ? 

Viele Grüße
Christiane


----------



## Sir G (27. Juni 2006)

Naja, das mit Sperrzeit sehe ich persönlich eher als "empfehlung"... Man sollte nur nicht auf großen Stationen einsteigen (Hauptbahnhof) . Ich denke an der Zeit könnte man was machen, hab da aber im moment kein Mitbestimmungsrecht (kein Bike ).


----------



## gnss (28. Juni 2006)

06.07. - 16.08 sind Schulferien in Hamburg, da entfällt die Sperrzeit.

Sehr schöne Tour heute mit einigen für mich neuen Wegen inklusive dem höchsten Punkt der Harburger Berge und das Bier im Anschluß war auch lecker, die Bedienung allerdings ein wenig verpeilt.


----------



## gnss (28. Juni 2006)

Tobi kannst Du bitte das Höhenprofil reinstellen?


----------



## hasenheide (28. Juni 2006)

Seit gestern 19:55 hab ich endlich Urlaub bis einschliesslich nächsten Dienstag.
 

Jemand ortskundiges Lust auf 'ne lockere Runde ausser der Reihe, also schon vor Dienstag?
HaBes haben mir super gefallen, aber alleine bin ich da verloren...


----------



## -iolaus- (28. Juni 2006)

Hier das Höhenprofil, allerdings auf der Zeitachse und nicht auf der Streckenachse.


----------



## John Rico (28. Juni 2006)

So, jetzt komme ich auch endlich zum posten, gestern bin ich nur noch ins Bett und heute ging das Internet bis vor kurzem nicht.

Wieder eine klasse Runde, hat viel Spaß gemacht mit euch!
Mit 10 Mann ging's los, leider mussten wir uns nach kurzer Zeit vom ersten trennen, die Technik ...
Wir haben dann insgesamt 35 km und etwa 750 HM hinter uns gebracht (ich war gestern gut drauf  ), trotzdem hat keiner geschwächelt und alle haben bis zum Ende gut mitgehalten.  
Hier kommen übrigens die Fotos, trotz besch... Kamera sind ein paar schöne dabei!

@Christiane:
Erstmal gute Besserung!
Wenn du weißt, dass du mitkommst, sag einfach bescheid, dann kriegen wir das auf jeden Fall hin! Wir können auch um 18:30 Uhr oder 18:45 Uhr nochmal an der KH vorbeikommen und dich da aufsammeln, wäre kein Problem. Am besten du meldest dich bei mir (per PM oder Telefon), dann finden wir ne Lösung.

@hasenheide:
Am WE können wir mal schauen, je nach Wetter und Laune. Ich werde mich da wohl spontan am Freitag melden, weiß noch nicht genau, was anliegt.

@iolaus:
Sehr schön, ne kleine Entschädigung zum fehlenden GPS. 
Ich finde übrigens, dass "der" Uphill deutlich zu erkennen ist. 


Dann bis zum nächsten Mal!
Sven


----------



## dermaddes (28. Juni 2006)

Moin Moin!

Wollt mich auch mal kurz melden. Hat mir gestern echt Spaß gemacht, auch wenn zum Ende hin ziemlich anstrengend für mich wurde.
Denke das nächste mal werd ich dann ein bisschen früher aussteigen, auch um eure Wartezeiten zu verkürzen...
Maddes ist übrigens mein Name   (s. Foto "???")

Bis demnächst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (28. Juni 2006)

Schon geändert!  

Aber du warst doch nicht zu langsam, Wartezeiten sind was anderes.
Gib nächstes Mal einfach nen Ton von dir, dann nehmen wir etwas Tempo raus.


----------



## Süren (28. Juni 2006)

@sven:
Danke für das Angebot, darauf komme ich gerne zurück, wenn ich gesundheitlich wieder fitter bin und die WM vorbei ist (ich gestehe, zu den Menschen zu gehören, die zumindest bei der WM gerne Fußball gucken; die Stimmung auf dem Heiligengeistfeld ist einfach klasse und super international  )

@maddes:
Ich bin dankbar für jeden Teilnehmer, der nicht so schnell ist, sonst trau' ich mich gar nicht, mitzukommen.  

Bis bald mal,
Christiane


----------



## Pueppchen (29. Juni 2006)

Mein Herz wird schwer, wenn ich die Fotos seh.
Wär gern dabei gewesen. Aber wenn sich die Freundin nach zwei Wochen Durcharbeitens ne Auszeit gönnt, extra wegen meines Geburtags, hat man schlechte Karten, Argumente zu finden, sich doch noch Abends abzusetzen und sich dreckig zu machen .
Das nächste mal bin ich wieder bei.
@Maddes: Bin letzte Woche das erste mal mit dem Jungs gefahren. War am Ende auch echt durch - aber es hat sich def. mal gelohnt. Und wenn man mal ne bisschen nachhängt, nimmts auch keiner übel, mal an der nächsten Kreuzung zu warten - meist war sogar jemand bei, der auch langsamer fuhr, damit man nicht vereinsamt . Ich denk, das machts auch aus: Miteinander zu fahren und nicht kleine Einzelrennen fürs Ego zu heizen.

Gruß vom Pueppchen


----------



## John Rico (2. Juli 2006)

Was machen wir denn kommenden Dienstag?
Auch wenn ich sonst kein Interesse an Fussball habe, aber das Halbfinale möchte ich schon gucken.

Die folgenden Optionen gibt es:
- früher los (werden die meisten wohl nicht schaffen)
- diese Woche mal nen anderen Tag los (z.B. Donnerstag)
- nur ne kurze Runde (wären dann nur etwa 2 Std.)


Tja, dann meldet euch mal, was ihr denkt.
Falls die meisten auf Fußball keinen Wert legen, können wir den Termin auch so lassen und ich klinke mich etwas eher aus.
Dann muss den Rest halt mal ein anderer guiden, aber das sollte ja machbar sein.


----------



## Sir G (2. Juli 2006)

Also mein Bike wird Montags rausgeschickt, deshalb könnte ich Dienstags wohl noch nicht dabei sein. Ich wäre also für die Option "verschieben"  . Wobei man die Tour vielleicht auch etwas später starten sollte wegen der "sommerlichen Temperaturen"


----------



## sunchild (2. Juli 2006)

Können den Termin gerne verschieben, dann können bestimmt mehr Leute. Sir G freut sich dann auch


----------



## Sir G (3. Juli 2006)

psssst, das darfst du doch nicht verraten


----------



## herki (3. Juli 2006)

Hi,

sollte der Termin verschoben werden, würde ich mich auch gerne anschließen. 

Kleiner Hinweis für die Planung: Laut www.wetter.de ist die Vorhersage für Donnerstag nicht mehr ganz so rosig wie für Mittwoch, am Donnerstag soll es gewittern - "Niederschlagsrisiko" 47% (Mittwoch nur 3%).

Ich freu mich schon, viele Grüße aus Lüneburg,
Jörg


----------



## kiddykorn (3. Juli 2006)

Moin,
ich bin für verschieben!

Ich habe diese Woche noch Urlaub und könnte daher mal bei Euch mitfahren aber Dienstag ist Fußball!!

Ich bin für Donnerstag oder Freitag(evtl. auch schon früher?)!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (3. Juli 2006)

Dann fahren wir diese Woche mal *Donnerstag*, Mittwoch kann ich nicht, außerdem wollen da einige vielleicht das zweite Halbfinale gucken.

Neuer Termin ist drin, habe die Zeit erstmal auf 18:00 Uhr gelassen, da einige wohl nicht eher können.
Außerdem können wir dann zusammen mit der OBRADY-Tour starten. Oder würden alle auch etwas früher schaffen?
Und nicht wundern, ich habe die Geschwindigkeit auf "mittel" geändert, denn "langsam" war das die letzten Male nun wirklich nicht...

Dann bis Donnerstag!
Sven


----------



## Sofax (3. Juli 2006)

was haltet ihr denn von zwei Terminen diese Woche?

ich wäre für morgen etwas früher losfahren, sagen wir mal so ca. 17:00 und dafür auch etwas früher wieder zurückkommen, also so 19:30.
Kann sich dafür noch jemand begeistern?


----------



## Sofax (3. Juli 2006)

uuups, dann war ich mit meinem Vorschlag wohl zu spät!

Kommt morgen trotzdem jemand mit?


----------



## sunchild (3. Juli 2006)

Ich würde morgen mitkommen, da ich Donnerstag evtl. nicht kann, dass wird sich aber erst mrgen entscheiden. Könnte morgen aber erst ab 17:30 Uhr. Will aber erst mal morgen abwarten, leider erfahre ich erst morgen um 14 Uhr ob ich Donnerstag Zeit habe :-(

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## John Rico (3. Juli 2006)

Ich habe auch erst überlegt, morgen früher zu fahren, werde jetzt aber in die Fischauktionshalle zum Fussi-gucken fahren, daher wird das vorher nichts mehr.

Ihr könnt ja trotzdem morgen eine Tour ausschreiben, ihr seid ja auch schon groß und schafft das sicher auch mal ohne mich!


----------



## Sofax (3. Juli 2006)

17:30 ist auch gut
siehe LMB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (3. Juli 2006)

Morgen vielleicht, bei der Affenhitze kommt man ja um, vielleicht doch lieber ins Freibad.


----------



## Sir G (3. Juli 2006)

Ich werde mich erstmal nicht eintragen, weil ich leider noch nicht genau weiss, wann das bike bei mir in der wohnung steht.


----------



## JanV (3. Juli 2006)

Ich denke diese Woche wird nix bei mir, Wochenende auch nicht....wer fährt wünsche ich viel Spaß.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Sofax (4. Juli 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen vielleicht, bei der Affenhitze kommt man ja um, vielleicht doch lieber ins Freibad.



Gute Entscheidung 
bis nachher


----------



## gnss (4. Juli 2006)

Vielleicht gehe ich auf dem Hinweg ein, 29°C.


----------



## gnss (4. Juli 2006)

Herrliche 44 km mit Haake, Referenzuphill, Kikeberg, Paul-Roth-Stein, Karlstein, Segelflugplatzrunde und Neugrabener Heide.


----------



## Beppo (5. Juli 2006)

Moin Moin,
eventuell schaffe ich auch. Aber bitte nicht länger als 30min auf mich warten! Ähh sorry, als 3 Minuten, natürlich... 
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## gnss (5. Juli 2006)

Schauen wir mal wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## gnss (6. Juli 2006)

Ich höre Donner und sehe Wasser vom Himmel fallen.


----------



## John Rico (6. Juli 2006)

Hier ist's noch trocken, auch wenn aus deiner Richtung dunkle Wolken kommen.
Und ne kleine Husche wär für den Grip gar nicht so schlecht.

Und wie sag ich immer so schön: "Wir sind ja keine Rennradfahrer!"
Also bis nachher, kneifen zählt nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GFreude (6. Juli 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich höre Donner und sehe Wasser vom Himmel fallen.



Ich hörte Donner und sehe kein Wasser vom Himmel fallen!!! Allerdings in Escheburg!

Ich kann vom Dachfenster aus weit in die Richtung Winsen gucken. Der Himmel ist dort zwar bedeckt, aber nicht so, dass man dort Regen und erst recht nicht Gewitter vermuten würde.

Lt. Regenradar sieht es in den HaBe jedoch verdammt nach starken Niederschlag aus. Ist jemand vor Ort und kann ggf. meine Vermutungen wiederlegen?

Oh! Hat sich mit dem Eintrag von John Rico überschnitten!

Denn bis nachher. Ein MTB'ler


----------



## sunchild (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute
Werde heute nicht dabei sein. Wünsche euch viel Spaß und hoffe dass ihr von schlimmeren Regengüssen mit Hagel verschont bleibt.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## kiddykorn (6. Juli 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist's noch trocken, auch wenn aus deiner Richtung dunkle Wolken kommen.
> Und ne kleine Husche wär für den Grip gar nicht so schlecht.
> 
> Und wie sag ich immer so schön: "Wir sind ja keine Rennradfahrer!"
> Also bis nachher, kneifen zählt nicht!


Du sagst es!

Hier in Buxtehude scheint der erste Schauer vorbei zu sein!

Ich werde auf alle fälle um 18:00 Uhr an der KH sein und bringe noch 2 Buxtehuder mit!


----------



## OBRADY (6. Juli 2006)

Tach..

ich weiß Stade is weit wech von Hamburg...hier hats gerade ordentlich geschüttet und es wird wieder heller.

Werde mich wie Christian auf den Weg machen..

Anja


----------



## Sofax (6. Juli 2006)

hier (ca. 500m Sichtweite zur KH) ist's absolut furztrocken! Es donnert ein bisschen, der Regenradar kündigt Schauer an, das war's. Kneifen gilt also tatsächlich nicht.


----------



## ducdich (6. Juli 2006)

ich würde mich auch gern anschließen wollen und mach mich jetzt auf dem Weg.
...freu mich schon ; endlich einwenig anderes Klima durch den kleinen Schauer.
Im Wald ist`s bestimmt herrlich.


----------



## gnss (6. Juli 2006)

Herrlich, mit maximal 19(!) Mitfahrern zwar nicht wirklich effektiv fahrbar, aber dennoch ein Genuß. Vor allem das Gewitter mit Bachdownhill richtung Moisburger Stein.


----------



## John Rico (7. Juli 2006)

Das war gestern wirklich schon grenzwertig mit der Teilnehmerzahl, wobei es für die riesen Truppe noch erstaunlich flüssig voranging und mir trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht hat! Wir hatten sogar eine Mitfahrerin aus Köln, das ist bisher absoluter Anreiserekord! 
Wenn die Beteiligung so hoch bleibt, sollten wir wohl wirklich mal überlegen, ob wir uns zu Beginn in Gruppen aufteilen, aber das sehen wir dann.

Der Wolkenbruch war eigentlich klasse, mir tat's zwar etwas um die neuen Felgen leid, die gestern gleich mal "eingeschliffen" wurden, aber durch die Sturzbäche mit dem Wasser um die Wette zu surfen hat echt Laune gemacht!
Das Putzen hinterher war dann weniger spaßig, aber wenigstens glänzt mein Bike mal wieder richtig.  
Was ist eigentlich aus euch Buxtehudern und Stadern geworden? Seid ihr noch trocken ins Auto gekommen oder auch noch nass geworden? Ihr ward am Wildpark auf einmal weg, ich habe das gar nicht so richtig mitbekommen, dass ihr euch ausgeklinkt habt.

Hier sind noch ein paar Bilder vom Ende der Tour an der KH, auch wenn die Qualität aufgrund der Handycam nicht so klasse ist (Batterien für die Digicam gabs ja nirgends).

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Beppo (7. Juli 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Das war gestern wirklich schon grenzwertig mit der Teilnehmerzahl, wobei es für die riesen Truppe noch erstaunlich flüssig voranging und mir trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht hat!



Jepp. Erstaunlicherweise wirklich sehr flüssige Tour. Danke an den erfahrenen Guide Für Verwirrung sorgte einmal mehr die Abteilung Rennradfahrer: die lustige Truppe der Bergziegen, die Abfahrten vom Hotelparkplatz übten... Ja nee, is klar...

Am Wildpark, schon bei Regen, haben dann die Bikes von  Christian+Janny+Anja und meins die Weiterfahrt verweigert Das nützt nichts, sind wir dann zurückgefahren. Meine weiteren Erinnerungen, sind irgendwie "verwässert" komisch. War das der fällige Regen der letzten 3 oder 4 Jahre, als Konzentrat in 30min, sozusagen?

Es hat mir mächtig Spaß gemacht. War es doch beinahe die schönste Tour seit den letzten 10 Monaten. Aua... 

Sodenn, auf ein Neues...
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiddykorn (7. Juli 2006)

Beppo schrieb:
			
		

> Es hat mir mächtig Spaß gemacht. War es doch beinahe die schönste Tour seit den letzten 10 Monaten. Aua...


Um es mit Deinen Worten zu sagen: 
  Jiieehaaa!!!!  

Und das war das einzige was man von Karsten auf der Abfahrt von der Hasen-Bucht zur KH gehört hat!

Hat echt Spaß gemacht und wenn es meine Handballvorbereitung zulässt werde ich auch wieder mitfahren!

Gruß
kiddykorn


----------



## John Rico (7. Juli 2006)

Da bin ich ja fast froh, dass ihr auch noch nass geworden seid.
Erst kneifen und dann noch trocken davonkommen wäre auch ungerecht gewesen.   

Hat eigentlich jemand noch ein Höhenprofil, was er reinstellen kann? Auch wenn ich glaube, dass es durch den extremen Wetterumschwung ziemlich verfälscht ist, wär's ja mal interessant.
(Ich brauch dringend nen Höhenmesser )


----------



## kiddykorn (7. Juli 2006)

Da solltest Du Dich mal an Beppo wenden, ich war so klver und habe die aufzeichnung erst am ende der HAKE gestartet!


----------



## Beppo (7. Juli 2006)

kiddykorn schrieb:
			
		

> :
> ...und wenn es meine Handballvorbereitung zulässt werde ich auch wieder mitfahren!



Nein nein Christian. 
Richtig muß es heißen:
...und wenn es meine Mountainbikesainson es zulässt, werde ich ab und zu mal, eventuell so nebenbei, aber auch nur einwenig beim Handball zusehen!    Obacht: 99% aller Sportunfälle passieren beim Handball. Den Rest hab´ich schon abgegriffen. MTB ist alse wirklich safe

Mal gucken ob es klappt:
Anhang anzeigen IBC 06.07.06.pdf
falls nicht: 23,62Km 456Hm 

Sodenn, bis dann. Gruß 
Beppo


----------



## herki (8. Juli 2006)

Hi zusammen,

'nen kleinen Kommentar muss ich auch noch ablassen: *Die Tour war super*  

Das mit dem "kleinen Schauer" zwischendurch ging letzten Endes auch schwer in Ordnung, allerdings muss ich heute erstmal mein Lenkkopflager zerlegen. Irgendwie muss da doch etwas Schlamm reingekommen sein, auf jeden Fall knirscht es jetzt da drin - aua !

Ich bin bei der Tour das erste mal in den HaBes gewesen - das Gebiet ist ja echt klasse !

Auch von mir einen schönen Dank an den Guide.  
Leider kann ich nächsten Dienstag nicht, da hab ich "Grilldienst"  , aber die Woche drauf versuche ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei zu sein.

So long, viele Grüße aus Lüneburg,
Jörg


----------



## John Rico (9. Juli 2006)

So, neuer Termin ist drin, soll ja wieder richtig warm werden!

Dann bis Dienstag!
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pueppchen (10. Juli 2006)

Man, ich fass es nicht.
Ich nehm mir jetzt mit meinem Resturlaub jeden Dienstag frei wenn das so weitergeht. Da setzen die doch für Morgen 17:00 mal eben ne 'Meeting' (wie ich schon allein das Wort hasse) an . Das ist jetzt das dritte mal hintereinander, dass ich nicht mit kann . Hat jemand ne Job für nen Softwareentwickler anzubieten, bei dem man sich die Zeit frei einteilen kann ?


----------



## John Rico (10. Juli 2006)

Dann können wir ja wieder nicht überprüfen, ob so ein "Votec"  wirklich hält.
Das eine Mal fällt unter "Zufall", das zählt nicht.  

Schade dass du nicht kannst. Die Geesthachter fahren diese Woche auch bei sich, wird also mal wieder eine überschaubare Truppe.
Wird richtig ungewohnt, wieder mit weniger als 10 Mann zu fahren.  
Oder sollte ich diesmal alleine fahren müssen? 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## GFreude (10. Juli 2006)

Aber Hallo !

Falls du (Sven) dich erinnerst war in der großen Runde (letzten Donnerstag) auch ein VOTEC dabei. Nämlich ein schwarzes T5 (mit Schutzblech ). Und das hat selbst bei den widrigen Wetterverhältnissen und ein paar starken Schlägen (da unbekannte Strecke) gehalten!!!

Ich gebe ja zu, dass es ob und zu mal ein paar klitze kleine Probleme gibt und die Ersatzteilversorgung in der letzten Zeit auch nicht gerade einfach war; aber ein Votec hält selbst einen 98 Kilo-Mann!

Da wird ein M6 doch wohl auch halten.

Bis demnächst und Grüße aus Escheburg

Günni


----------



## Pueppchen (10. Juli 2006)

Recht so!!! Ist ein Votec korrekt gewartet und montiert, gibs keine Probleme - Wie so oft, ist das Problem eher der User, der Mist baut und dem Material die Schuld gibt. Aber nicht mit mir Freunde - mein M6 hält und hält und ich trete gern den Gegenbeweis zu all den Unkenrufen an  - sobald mich mein Chef lässt


----------



## John Rico (10. Juli 2006)

> Falls du (Sven) dich erinnerst war in der großen Runde (letzten Donnerstag) auch ein VOTEC dabei. Nämlich ein schwarzes T5 (mit Schutzblech ).


Und falls du (Günni) dich erinnerst, waren am Donnerstag alle einstimmig der Meinung, dass es nur wegen des Schutzblechs hält!   

Laßt mir doch auch mal den Spaß, erstens ist Püppchen somit für den Gegenbeweis beim nächsten Mal auf jeden Fall wieder dabei, und zweitens lenkt ihr so von meinem alten Hobel ab, der sonst gerne mal in der Schlusslinie steht.


----------



## GFreude (10. Juli 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Und falls du (Günni) dich erinnerst, waren am Donnerstag alle einstimmig der Meinung, dass es nur wegen des Schutzblechs hält!



*Wie hast du das nur gemerkt* . Ich dachte das fällt nicht weiter auf. Ich habe anscheinend die Halte- und Festzurrpunkte am Schutzblech und Rahmen nicht allzu gut kaschiert!!!

Bis die Tage. Sobald ich mal wieder eher von der Arbeit verschwinden kann  und die KH rechtzeitig erreichen kann, bin ich gerne wieder dabei !!!

Günni


----------



## JanV (10. Juli 2006)

Pueppchen schrieb:
			
		

> Man, ich fass es nicht.
> Ich nehm mir jetzt mit meinem Resturlaub jeden Dienstag frei wenn das so weitergeht. Da setzen die doch für Morgen 17:00 mal eben ne 'Meeting'



Das kenne ich. Einfach ablehnen mit den Vorschlag das den nächsten Morgen um 06.00 zu machen. Seitdem ist bei mir Ruhe.

Ich muss morgen mal sehen. Bin gerade zurück von ein langes WE weg und habe ne Menge aufzuräumen hier. Freut mich aber dass die Dienstagabend Runde so gut läuft. Kommendes WE "trainiere"  ich mit Bikegeissel für das 24 Std. Rennen und werde ihm berichten wie es läuft.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## gnss (10. Juli 2006)

Ich glaube  ist im Moment das einzige Training, das Rene machen kann.


----------



## bikegeissel (11. Juli 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube  ist im Moment das einzige Training, das Rene machen kann.


Nee - ich nehme Schmerzmittel. Da ist Bier oder sonstiges Rauschmittel keine gute Kombination


----------



## sunchild (11. Juli 2006)

Hallo
So wie es aussieht kann ich heute wohl auch nicht, muss länger arbeiten  

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiddykorn (11. Juli 2006)

Ich habe mich gerade mal eingetragen, obwohl es sehr eng wird!

Ich setze alle Hebel in bewegung es zu schaffen, aber wartet bitte auf keinen Fall länger als 10 Minuten auf mich.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## John Rico (11. Juli 2006)

So, aufgrund des Wetters fällt die heutige Tour aus!

Ich werde die nächsten Tage mal nen Alternativtermin posten, aber heute macht das keinen Sinn, es regnet wirklich überall.

Bis zum nächsten Mal
Sven


----------



## John Rico (15. Juli 2006)

Ich habe für Dienstag eine neue Tour eingetragen.

Ich hoffe, dass ich bis dahin endlich eine neue und passende Kurbel habe und wieder fahren kann. Das war auch der Grund, warum es keinen Ersatztermin für letzten Dienstag gab, denn ohne Kurbel fährt es sich so schlecht...
Falls nicht, wird sich zur Not aber sicher ein Aushilfsguide finden, schließlich kennen die meisten die HaBe's genauso gut wie ich ...


Dann bis hoffentlich Dienstag!
Sven


----------



## crasher-mike (15. Juli 2006)

hallo,

bin gerade neu in hamburg und kenne bis auf den die ubahn lediglich den weg zur arbeit.

morgen wollt ich eine kleine runde drehen.

hab kurz gegooglet und würd dann mit der sbahn bis nach neugraben fahren und mich dort richtung wald durchfragen.

wär nett, wenn mir jemand einen tip geben könnte, wo man gut mtb fahren kann. der dienstags-runde werd ich mich leider nicht anschließen können.

ja schon mal danke im voraus

mike


----------



## John Rico (15. Juli 2006)

Hi Mike!

Wegbeschreibungen sind leider immer schlecht, sowas wie "Am dritten Busch links und dann hinter der neunten Wurzel recht" hilft nicht wirklich.

Eigentlich kannst du zwischen Neu Wulmstorf und Heimfeld südlich der B73 überall schön biken, wo es auf deiner Landkarte "grün" ist, bis runter zum Paul-Roth- und Karlstein. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand, der mit dir fährt (ich kann leider nicht), ansonsten ist morgen die chance auch recht groß, dass du irgendwelchen Bikern begegnest, bei denen du dich hinten ranhängen kannst.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## garuda (15. Juli 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand, der mit dir fährt (ich kann leider nicht), ansonsten ist morgen die chance auch recht groß, dass du irgendwelchen Bikern begegnest, bei denen du dich hinten ranhängen kannst.



Moin, moin,

morgen früh bin ich ca. um 08:00 Uhr an der KH. Ich plane die Route durch das Fischbektal, Tempelberg, Karlstein, Moosburger Stein, S-Bahn Neuwiedenthal, KH. Das sind laut Mountain Bike Trailbook ca. 26 Km und 415 Hm (von/bis zur S-Bahn). 

@crasher-mike: 
Ich fahre so gegen 0815/0830 Uhr an der B73 Höhe S-Bahn Neuwiedenthal vorbei. Weiss-schwarz-rotes Shirt und ein kleines silbernes.

Gruß,
Torsten


----------



## crasher-mike (15. Juli 2006)

Ja, danke für die Tipps.

Morgen werd ich allerdings erst gegen 10:00 loskommen.

Eventuell kann man sich ja mal ab dem 01.08, wenn dann hoffentlich mal wieder Alltag einkehrt, zum biken treffen.

MfG

Mike


----------



## kiddykorn (17. Juli 2006)

So ich bin morgen dabei und die beiden Kollegen aus Buxtehude kommen auch mit.

Da wir mit dem Rad kmmen kann es sein das wir nicht super pünklich sind aber wir kommen 100%ig.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## AndreZ. (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo allerseits....
ich wäre morgen auch dabei!!! Ich war letzte Woche schon bei der Mittwochsrunde und da das sehr angenehm war dachte ich, das ich in Zukunft auch die Dienstagsrunde mit meinem beisein beglücke....     ;-)
Wann und wo geht es denn los???
Gruss 
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (17. Juli 2006)

18.00 an die HÃ¼tte. Ich bin auch dabei.

Evt. kÃ¶nnen wir nachher wie vor ein paar Wochen noch ein Bier trinken gehen bei Bolero's oder sonst wo. 

@Sven: Du kriegst morgen auch die 3â¬ wieder, habe ich noch nicht vergessen.

GruÃ

Jan


----------



## dermaddes (18. Juli 2006)

Moin zusammen,

ich denke ich werd heute auch mal wieder mitkommen, wahrscheinlich aber diesmal nicht so lange...


----------



## Pueppchen (18. Juli 2006)

@dermaddes
das trifft sich gut, ich werd auch nicht sooo lange machen können. die knochen wollen nicht so und da ist ein langer ausritt dann doch eher abträglich.


----------



## JanV (18. Juli 2006)

Bei mir ist leider was dringendes auf Arbeit dazwischen gekommen. Euch viel Spaß.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## John Rico (18. Juli 2006)

So, das waren doch richtig schöne 38 km mit ner mal wieder recht großen Truppe (13(?))!

Hat mir wieder richtig Spaß gemacht, ich hoffe euch ging es genauso. Leider mussten wir heute nach der Haake die Gruppe das erste Mal teilen, aber der Leistungsstand war einfach zu unterschiedlich, so dass es die beste Lösung war.
Und am Ende gabs dann ja noch eine gemeinsame Runde Panzertrail!

Bis zum nächsten Mal, dann bin ich auch wieder fit und hoffentlich schon auf neuem Arbeitsgerät unterwegs!

Gruß
Sven

PS: Bilder gibts morgen!


----------



## kiddykorn (19. Juli 2006)

Ich kann mich da nur anschließen, hat mir viel Spaß gemacht!! 

Und hier für unsere Statistiker damit Ihr mit Zahlen versorgt seid.
Ihr müsst natürlich an- und abreise abziehen.

So jetzt heute Abend noch eine Runde auf meinen Home-Trails und dann verkrieche ich mich in die Sporthalle! 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pueppchen (19. Juli 2006)

Trotz meines schlechten Zustandes hats mir wieder mal Spass gemacht. Hoffentlich werd ich mich demnächst wieder den schnellen Burschen anschließen können.


----------



## John Rico (19. Juli 2006)

So, hier kommen die Foto's.
Sind nicht so schön geworden, aber was soll's.


Und einen neuen Termin habe ich auch schon eingetragen!  

Noch eine kleine Änderung / Bitte für die Zukunft:
Die meisten machen's eh, aber bei den Touren die ich anbiete, bitte ich ab sofort darum, einen Helm mitzubringen.
Ich möchte hier keine Helm-Diskussion heraufbeschwören und schon gar keinen verärgern oder ausgrenzen, jeder soll machen was er/sie will!
Aber jeder sollte auch dran denken, dass er / sie in einer Gruppe die Verantwortung auf die anderen überträgt! Und die möchte ich (wie die meisten anderen wahrscheinlich auch) weder übernehmen, noch irgendwelche kaputten Köpfe in der Pampa versorgen müssen.
Ich hoffe keiner nimmt mir das jetzt übel, aber ich möchte einfach nicht warten, bis wirklich mal was passiert, bevor man sich solche "Regeln" überlegt. 
Und gestern war mal wieder jemand neues dabei, die weder wirklich sicher wirkte, noch einen Helm hatte, da hab ich mich in einigen Situationen nicht wirklich wohl gefühlt (ist nicht böse gemeint) ...

Ihr könnt auch gerne EURE Meinung dazu sagen bzw. ob ihr das anders seht, schließlich sind wir ja eine Gruppe!

Ansonsten bis demnächst im Wald!  
Gruß
Sven


----------



## GFreude (19. Juli 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Noch eine kleine Änderung / Bitte für die Zukunft:
> Die meisten machen's eh, aber bei den Touren die ich anbiete, bitte ich ab sofort darum, einen Helm mitzubringen.
> Sven



Hi Sven,

ich stimme dir zu. Ab jetzt Helmpflicht! 

Mach die keine Gedanken, denn du als Local oder Guide der Tour, hast meiner Meinung nach schon das Recht zu bestimmen, ob nur noch *mit Helm *gefahren wird. Wem das nicht paßt, der kann ja alleine biken oder sich einer anderen Gruppe anschließen.

Jeder von uns ist zwar erwachsen genug, um diese Entscheidung für sich selbst zu treffen, wenn dann aber mal wirklich was passiert, macht man sich dann doch Vorwürfe. Einige Trails die gefahren werden, sind ja wirklich nicht so ohne und gerade die erfahrenen Biker und Bikerinnen sollten mit guten Vorbild vorangehen. Der Vordermann bracht ja auch nur einen Fehler zu machen, so dass man nicht mehr ausweichen kann und schon liegt man als erfahrener Biker selbst auf der Nase (Kopf!).

Also bis demnächst

Günther

PS: Gebe die Helmpflicht doch gleich beim Posten der Tour im LMB bekannt!!!


----------



## kiddykorn (19. Juli 2006)

*GENAU RICHTIG!!*

Ich habe das gerade an die beiden Bagaluten weitergeleitet das ab sofort Dienstags Helmpflicht hersscht!!!

Ich rede auch schon lange auf die beiden ein(und das schlimme ist die haben beide einen Helm) aber dann kommen sie doch immer ohne Helm zum Treffpunkt ,naja und bevor man dann alleine fährt?!?

Gruß 
Christian


----------



## JanV (19. Juli 2006)

Vielleicht muss man die Leute wirklich mal stehen lassen. Wahrscheinlich sieht man sie dann nie wieder, aber ob das so schlimm ist. Naja für mich ist es einfacher gesagt als getan, es sind kein Bekannten von mir.

am besten immer in den Termin reinschreiben damit jeder weiss was auf sie zukommt.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## sunchild (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo Sven/alle
Bin voll deiner Meinung, hatte auch überlegt das Dienstag schon anzusprechen, aber man will ja nicht der Bumann sein.  
Wenn wir schon mal dabei sind ;-) Sandalen sind vielleicht luftig bei diesen Temperaturen, aber bietem dem Fuß keinen Schutz. Da hat schnell mal ein Ast den Fußnagel sonst wo hinkatapultiert.
Aber wie du schon gesagt hast Sven, es sind alle alt genug.
Ich hoffe ihr versteht dass jetzt nicht falsch.


Also bis nächsten Dienstag,
Christian


----------



## John Rico (19. Juli 2006)

> am besten immer in den Termin reinschreiben damit jeder weiss was auf sie zukommt.


Steht bereits drin!

Das freut mich ja, dass alle das genauso sehen.    
Und sicher sind Sandalen auch nicht die optimale Bekleidung, aber das tut halt "nur" richtig weh, während ein Loch im Kopf ...

@kiddykorn:
Deine "Bagaluten" habe ich in dem speziellen Fall zwar nicht gemeint, aber auch für die beiden gillt dann natürlich das gleiche.
Sie sind natürlich auch weiterhin willkommen, gerade da sie ja jetzt keinen Guide mehr haben.
Und wenn du schon verrätst, dass sie ne Nussschale haben, gibt's ja auch keine Ausrede mehr!  


Werde wohl am WE noch ne Tour starten, für die die Zeit und Lust haben, das wird dann hier aber auf jeden Fall bekannst gegeben!

Bis die Tage!
Sven


----------



## Pueppchen (20. Juli 2006)

keine Frage:
Helmpflicht beim Touren!!


----------



## ralfathome (20. Juli 2006)

moin,
tja, der Helm........,
hat mich schon oft davor bewahrt, daß mir die Sonne die Kopfhaut verbrennt, und der Schirm verhindert daß mich die tiefstehende Sonne blendet. Bei Regen regnets nicht auf'n Kopp, und der Schirm hält (zusammen mit der Brille) das Wasser und den Dreck von den Augen weg. Man kann auch 'nen schönen Aufkleber draufbeppen, und er macht im Stand schon schneller. Hab ich was vergessen?!?  Never think about and it never'll happen.

Bis Dienstag, mir freue sich  
ralf

Mist, Seitenwechsel, natürlich wieder bei mir


----------



## Sunnyboy77 (22. Juli 2006)

Hallo
Ich fahre nun seit gut drei Monaten über Stock und Stein. Aufgrund meiner mangelden Erfahrung hab ich bisher Hemmungen gehabt, mich so einer Gruppe anzuschließen, weil ich nicht weiß, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht, und ich nicht weiß, wie ihr so loslegt. Aber irgendwie muß ich mir ja mal Erfahrung und Sicherheit zulegen... ;-)
Hab ein Focus Hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasenheide (22. Juli 2006)

Hab mich für nächsten Dienstag eingetragen, hab vorher um 16:50 hier 'nen Termin:
Fußorthopädie Holger Lütz, Borsteler Chaussee 47, 22453 Hamburg

Ich hoff mal, dass das hinhaut, sonst ruf ich kurzfristig an und sag ab...


----------



## ralfathome (24. Juli 2006)

moin,
D.o.D. mit 2 Wahl-Bremern, die dann um 18:00 am Treff höflichst um Mitnahme ersuchen und sich auf 500 - 7000 Hm freuen! 

Gruß ralf


----------



## John Rico (24. Juli 2006)

@ralfathome:
Nach den Kölnern nun auch die Bremer, muss unsere Runde berühmt sein!   
Dem Ersuch wird natürlich gerne entsprochen, solange ihr der neuen "Helmpflicht" nachkommt. 

Ob wir bei dem Wetter allerdings auf die Höhenmeter kommen oder es etwas ruhiger angehen lassen, müssen wir mal sehen. Aber das werdet ihr mir schon sagen, und zur Not kenne ich ja den einen oder anderen netten Anstieg, falls euch zu langweilig wird!  

Dann bis morgen!
Sven


----------



## juk (24. Juli 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> und zur Not kenne ich ja den einen oder anderen netten Anstieg



Die musst Du uns unbedingt vorstellen!  

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## JanV (24. Juli 2006)

Hm bei diesem Wetter habe ich nicht soviel Lust auf viel Hm...

Gruß

Jan (der sich fest entschlossen ist morgen endlich wieder dabei zu sein)


----------



## John Rico (24. Juli 2006)

Na, wir schauen morgen mal, wie das Wetter und die Stimmung ist, aber bisher sind immer alle auf ihre Kosten gekommen (und das soll sich morgen nicht ändern).

Bis morgen Abend!
Sven


----------



## Pueppchen (25. Juli 2006)

Meine Knochen machen eben nicht mit und muß dem netten Treffen wieder mal fernbleiben 
Wünsche aber allen Beteiligten viel Spass - mein Neid ist euch sicher


----------



## John Rico (25. Juli 2006)

Gib's doch endlich zu, dein Votec verträgt nur eine Tour pro Monat.   

Nein, Spaß beseite, ich weiß selbst zur Genüge, wie das ist, wenn man möchte aber nicht kann, namlich zum :kotz: !
Wünsch dir gute Besserung und hoffentlich kannst du beim nächten Mal wieder voll durchstarten!!!


----------



## -iolaus- (26. Juli 2006)

... und hier die Tourdaten:

42,2 km
14,2er Schnitt in Bewegung
858 Hm  

und hier das Google-Earth-File und das GPS-Log
Beide Dateien runterladen und umbenennen (>.pdf< entfernen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sofax (26. Juli 2006)

-iolaus- schrieb:
			
		

> ... und hier die Tourdaten:
> 
> 42,2 km
> 14,2er Schnitt in Bewegung
> ...


----------



## gnss (26. Juli 2006)

Sofax schrieb:
			
		

>


----------



## JanV (26. Juli 2006)

Naja die Distanz kommt gut hin schätze ich, aber ich finde die Hm Zahl ein bisschen hoch. Was haben die andere Leute so drauf gehabt?? Mein Tacho funktionierte leider nicht, die Batterie ist leer. 

Naja, war auf alle Fälle eine sehr staubige Runde, unter die Dusche hat es 10 min. gedauert bevor das Wasser sauber war was runterlief 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## ralfathome (27. Juli 2006)

moin,
einen Höhenmesser hab ich leider nicht, aber es war schon ein ordentliches Up & Down. 42 Km mit 'nem 14er Schnitt, das klingt soooo harmlos  
Gruß ralf


----------



## John Rico (27. Juli 2006)

Jetzt komme ich auch endlich mal zum posten ...
War ne richtig schöne Tour, auch wenn ich euch für ne Feierabendrunde ne ganze Menge zugemutet habe. Ich glaube schon, dass wir die 800 HM geknackt haben, kommt ganz gut hin von der Strecke. Ein paar "Verluste" hatten wir ja leider zu beklagen, wobei das alles spontan-Ausstiege ohne Ankündigung waren.  

Auf jeden Fall war's der Tag der Vorwärtsrollen, so viele unfreiwillige Abstiege hatten wir die letzten Monate zusammen nicht. Mein Bein sieht auch ganz schön übel aus, der Brombeer-Flachköpper war nicht so klasse.
Aber bei dem Wetter muss ich zum Glück keine langen Hosen tragen! 

@-iolaus-:
Mal ne Frage zu deinem .kmz-File: Beim letzten Mal hatte ich nur ganz viele weiße Punkte mit Linien verbunden. Diesmal sind's grüne Dreiecke (OK; das ist egal), und an jedem Dreieck steht "Active Log-(Zahl)", so dass das ganze kaum lesbar ist. Kann man da irgendwas einstellen, oder kannst du die Datei nochmal so bearbeiten, dass man keinen Text mehr hat?




Gruß
Sven

*@edit:*
Das mit den Punkten hab ich gefunden, aber kannst du mir mal sagen, mit welchem Programm ich die .kmz bearbeiten kann?
Oder kannst du die Farbe des Weges (türkis) ändern, dann könnte man mehrere Files übereinanderlegen und schön vergleichen!


----------



## John Rico (30. Juli 2006)

So, neuer Termin ist eingetragen.
Vielleicht wird's Dienstag ja mal etwas kühler, dann muss man nicht mehr so viel "Ballast" mitschleppen...

Dann bis Dienstag!
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (30. Juli 2006)

Hab mal wieder vergessen, die Mitfahrer zu löschen ...  
Falls sich schon jemand für kommenden Dienstag eingetragen hatte, bitte nochmal eintragen!


----------



## gnss (1. August 2006)

Ich sehe Regen kommen.


----------



## John Rico (1. August 2006)

Du stehst doch auf Regenfahrten! 

Mal schauen was da kommt, ein kleiner Schauer macht ja nix.
Und sollte wirklich noch der Wolkenbruch kommen, werde ich hier ne Stunde vorher posten, wie es aussieht und ob ich fahre oder nicht.


----------



## JanV (1. August 2006)

Regen oder nicht, ich schaffe es heute nicht 

Ich wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß, ich hoffe es bleibt trocken.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## gnss (1. August 2006)

Ist es in Harburg noch trocken? http://www.wetteronline.de/radar.htm
Zur Not verlege ich mich ins Freibad, bei dem Wetter bekommt man eine ganze Bahn für sich und naß werde ich sowieso. Wie wäre es mit einem Ersatztermin morgen, falls die Veranstaltung heute ins Wasser fällt?





			
				JanV schrieb:
			
		

> Regen oder nicht, ich schaffe es heute nicht



Super gereimt.


----------



## John Rico (1. August 2006)

Hier ist der Himmel zwar grau, aber (noch) alles trocken bei ca 25 °C.

Sollte noch richtig was kommen, melde ich mich hier bis 17:00 Uhr nochmal, ansonsten sehen wir uns nachher.
Die letzten Male war's ja auch so, dass es rundrum geschüttet hat und Harburg trocken blieb. Vielleicht haben wir heute wieder Glück.

Im Notfall finden wir sicher einen Ersatztermin, wobei es morgen laut Wetterbericht nicht besser aussieht als heute.


So, bin erstmal weg, wenn von mir hier nichts mehr kommt, bin ich 18:00 Uhr an der KH.
Sven


----------



## gnss (1. August 2006)

Ich bin raus.


----------



## John Rico (1. August 2006)

Die heutige Tour ist im wahrsten Sinne ins Wasser gefallen!  
Ich wollte gerade aus der Tür, da kam von einer Sekunde auf die andere eine geschlossene Wasserfront runter, sogar die Gullis sind sofort übergelaufen.  
So ne Sch..., hatte mich so dauf gefreut, zumal ich seit Dienstag nicht los war.

Da morgen auch noch Gewitter + Regen horhergesagt sind, würde ich Donnerstag als Alternative für diese Woche vorschlagen.
Wie sieht's da bei euch aus?


----------



## AndreZ. (1. August 2006)

Donnerstag ist ne super idee!!!
Ich bin dabei


----------



## John Rico (1. August 2006)

Bei soviel Begeisterung hab ich doch gleich mal nen neuen Termin eingetragen! 

Dann bis Donnerstag bei hoffentlich besserem Wetter!
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (6. August 2006)

So,
nachdem wir letzen Donnerstag ne nette kleine Runde (30 km, 500 HM) mit ner kleineren Truppe (seit langem mal unter 10 Fahrer  ) gedreht haben, gehts Dienstag wieder los!

Neuer Termin ist drin, hoffen wir, dass das Wetter so bleibt.

Bis Dientag!
Sven


----------



## John Rico (7. August 2006)

Schlechte Nachrichten, ich bin für Diestag raus!
War gerade beim Augenarzt und hab scheinbar ne schöne Hornhautentzündung.
Und da ich daher mom. meine Linsen nicht tragen darf und daher auch nix sehe, fällt biken erstmal flach.  

Ich lass den Termin trotzdem stehen, müsst ihr halt mal nen anderen Guide wählen. 
Ich hoffe, dass mein Auge bald wieder OK ist, dann guide ich auch freiwillig wieder.


----------



## gnss (8. August 2006)

Fahren die Eingetragenen wirklich? Die scheinen nicht von hier zu sein.


----------



## Sofax (8. August 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Fahren die Eingetragenen wirklich? Die scheinen nicht von hier zu sein.



wo ist denn der Arsch der Welt?
immerhin scheint mimei Singlespeeder zu sein: .... guckst du hier


----------



## gnss (8. August 2006)

Bei dem Stattel scheint er was ganz anderes zu sein.


----------



## sunchild (8. August 2006)

Hallo an alle,
kommt von euch noch einer? Bin heute nicht so motiviert, wäre aber auch doof die beiden da stehen zu lassen. Ich denke mal ich werde heute fahren, wenn es nach her nicht noch das schütten anfängt.

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## Sir G (8. August 2006)

Werde heute wohl auch vorbeischaun.. Und nach Regen sieht es hier nicht aus, nur ein bisschen windig


----------



## hoedsch (8. August 2006)

Na denn versuche ich auch mal rechtzeitig vorbeizukommen.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## AndreZ. (8. August 2006)

@ Sven, echte Schei... mit deinem Auge, hoffentlich ist das Problem bald behoben.

Für den rest hoffe ich Ihr hattet eine angenehme Tour heute.

Ich werde auch die kommenden 2 Wochen nicht am Start sein, da es für mich Samstag früh erstmal 14 Tage nach Spanien geht.

Mal sehen wie das in 3 Wochen mit dem Tageslicht aussieht wenn man erst um 18 Uhr los fährt...

So bis die Tage...

MfG
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (10. August 2006)

Danke, wenigstens einer hat Mitleid ...
War gestern nochmal zum Kontrolle und muss noch bis nächste Woche blind rumlaufen, echt zum :kotz: 

Wie war's eingentlich Dienstag? Man hört ja gar nichts mehr hier im Thread.
Hab langsam das Gefühl, ich spiel hier den Alleinunterhalter, plötzlich alle zu Schreibmuffeln geworden, oder was?


----------



## Catsoft (10. August 2006)

AndreZ. schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sven, echte Schei... mit deinem Auge, hoffentlich ist das Problem bald behoben.
> 
> Für den rest hoffe ich Ihr hattet eine angenehme Tour heute.
> 
> ...



dafür gibts doch Lampen  Auf zum N.Ride!


----------



## AndreZ. (10. August 2006)

Da haste allerdings auch recht!!!


----------



## hoedsch (10. August 2006)

@Sven: Um mal die Frage zu beantworten: Es war schön am Dienstag. Bei einigen Teilnehmern hatte man anfangs das Gefühl, dass sie auch etwas von dem Zeug genommen hatten, welches Landis auf seiner Bergetappe genommen hatte.
Insgesamt eine nette Runde und der kurze Schauer war auch kaum erwähnenswert.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Sir G (12. August 2006)

Ach übrigens, hier noch 4 Fotos vom 03.08.. wenn auch ein bisschen verspätet


----------



## JanV (14. August 2006)

Hallo Sven,

erstmals alles Gute für dein Auge, ich hoffe Du kannst bald wieder was sehen! 

Die letzte Wochen war es ziemlich heiss und ich bin aus verschiedene Gründen nicht gefahren, nicht nur, aber auch wegen der Hitze. Dieses WE war ich in Duisburg also ich weiss nicht ob ich morgen schon wieder auf mein Rad sitzen kann. Ich melde mich nochmal und auch wenn ich nicht immer jede Woche mitschreibe, lese ich auf alle Fälle mit ;-)

Mein NR Lampe funktioniert auf alle Fälle noch. 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (14. August 2006)

Danke Jan!
Hoffe dein Besuch in Duisburg war gut und du hast die Grüße bestellt!
Hat übrigens geholfen, ich war heute nochmal beim Arzt zur Kontrolle und darf endlich wieder Linsen tragen!   

Ob es morgen allerdings ne Tour gibt, bezweifel ich momentan stark. Hier hat es heute durchgängig geregnet, für morgen sind 90 % Regenwahrschinlichkeit vorausgesagt und es war gestern schon nicht wirklich trocken in den HaBe's.  Daher ist auch noch nichts ausgeschrieben.
Sollte das Wetter widererwartend mitspielen und ich morgen fahren, werde ich auf jeden Fall noch was posten.
Ansonsten bleibt uns nur zu hoffen, dass es bald wenigstens wieder trocken wird!


----------



## John Rico (15. August 2006)

So, hier gibt's gerade wieder einen Wolkenbruch, das können wir vergessen!
Und vor nächster Woche wird's bei mir wohl auch nichts mehr mit biken ...

Dann hoffentlich bis nächsten Dienstag bei besserem Wetter!
Sven


----------



## JanV (18. August 2006)

Wird für kommenden Dienstag schon was geplant? Sieht so aus dass ich wieder fahren kann 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## John Rico (18. August 2006)

Denke nächsten Dienstag geht's wieder los, Wetter soll ja auch besser werden.  
Und die Tour ist jetzt schon oft genug ausgefallen!

Bin Sonntag wieder in HH und werde dann was ins LMB eintragen (wenn von euch keiner schneller war).


----------



## assi rider (20. August 2006)

Was geht denn in den Harburger Bergen? Als Neuling war ich da erst einmal dort und hab echt die Orientierungsprobleme, das geht ja nur hoch und runter....

Wo isn der Treffpunkt für die Dienstagsrunde und wo fährt man hier sonst so?


----------



## gnss (20. August 2006)

Der Treffpunkt ist auf dem Parkplatz südlich der B73: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=53.47064,9.904674&spn=0.002331,0.005032&t=k&om=1


----------



## John Rico (21. August 2006)

Soooo, wie sieht's denn mit der allgemeinen Stimmung wg. morgen aus?
Von unten wird's auf jeden Fall nass, so oft wie es die letzte Zeit geregnet hat.
Und die Chance, dass von oben was dazukommt, ist laut Wetterbericht nicht unbedingt klein, wird also mit großer Sicherheit ne ziemliche Schlammschlacht.

Wäre nicht schlecht wenn ihr mal Rückmeldung gebt, würde wohl fahren, aber alleine hab ich auch keine Lust.


----------



## hoedsch (21. August 2006)

Ich hoffe, ich schaffe morgen rechtzeitig die Arbeit zu beenden. Ich wäre dann dabei.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## assi rider (22. August 2006)

Ich hab zwar gerade nur mein Rotwild RFR(bissel langsam, aber macht Spaß) am Start, wenn Ihr mir noch ne Uhrzeit gebt und es nicht gerade schüttet bin da. Fährt jemand durch Heimfeld der mich mitnehmen kann?

Ciao,
der Sebbl


----------



## JanV (22. August 2006)

Ich komme auch. 

@Sebbl: Kann dich mitnehmen. Treffpunkt wäre bei der Kreuzung Eissendorfer Str / Weusthoffstr. bei der Shell Tankstelle 17:40. 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonimaroni (22. August 2006)

Hallo!
Hätte auch richtig Lust. Wann wäre Start ab Kärtner Hütte? Ich weis noch nicht genau ob ich es arbeitsmäßig schaffe ...
Besten Gruß
Felix


----------



## assi rider (22. August 2006)

@Jan
Super, ich bin da.

Ciao,
der Sebbl


----------



## John Rico (22. August 2006)

OK, dann bin ich auch da.

Treffpunkt wie immer 18:00 Uhr Kärntner Hütte, s. auch LMB.
Die Hütte ist an der B73, Richtung Cuxhaven ca. 500 m nach der Autobahnauffahrt Heimfeld (A7) auf der linken Seite.

Dann bis nachher und Daumen drücken, dass es trocken bleibt!
Sven


----------



## JanV (22. August 2006)

Ach ja so nebenbei: Licht brauchen wir noch nicht oder?

@sebble: Alles klar.


----------



## gnss (22. August 2006)

JanV schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja so nebenbei: Licht brauchen wir noch nicht oder?


 Das nicht, aber einen Friesennerz.


----------



## hoedsch (22. August 2006)

Ich werde es heute nicht schaffen, da ich immer noch auf der Arbeit rumhänge.


----------



## John Rico (22. August 2006)

Sooo,
das war heute mal wieder eine richtig nette Runde heute!
Und das beste, wir haben widererwartend nicht einen Tropfen abbekommen! 
Nichtmal Pfützen gab es, keine Ahnung wo das ganze Wasser hin ist.  

Schade dass du es nicht geschafft hast, hoedsch.
Außer Jan war heute kein bekanntes Gesicht dabei, dafür drei neue.
Ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut nach Hause gekommen und ich war nicht zu motiviert.


----------



## tonimaroni (23. August 2006)

... nein, war richtig klasse! Nördlich der Elbe hat es dann abends richtig geschüttet. Vielen Dank noch einmal für die abwechslungsreiche und faire Führung.

Besten Gruß
Felix


----------



## JanV (23. August 2006)

Moin moin,

ich fand es auch ne richtig nette Runde. Übrigens volle Respekt für Sebbl, mit so ein dicken FRer so ein Tour zu fahren! 

Bis bald,

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## assi rider (23. August 2006)

Super Trails, moderates Tempo und der erste Tag, den ich in Harburg bin, der  ohne Regen war.

Ciao, ciao und besten Dank für die Führung,
der Sebbl


----------



## John Rico (28. August 2006)

Ich bin jetzt mal seeehr optimistisch bezüglich des Wetters und haben einen neuen Termin eingetragen, s. LMB.

Hoffentlich hat der Wettermann unrecht und die Tour fällt nicht wieder ins Wasser ...


----------



## JanV (28. August 2006)

Mmmhh ja das Wetter sieht nicht sooo gut aus. Schauen wir mal. 

@sebbl: Soll ich dich wieder einsammeln? Gleicher Zeit, gleicher Ort?

Gruß

Jan


----------



## assi rider (28. August 2006)

Sehen wir es mal so: mehr Regen gleich künftig festerer Untergrund, ist doch bestens, oder?

@JanV: gerne, 1740 an der Tanke

auf zum Schlammschlachten,
der Sebbl


----------



## JanV (28. August 2006)

@Sebbl: Ok machen wir so. 
@Sven: Ich möchte gern 15.50 wissen ob die Tour stattfindet, dann muss ich von Arbeit los. Sagst Du dann nochmal Bescheid? -> Danke.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## kasek (28. August 2006)

JanV schrieb:
			
		

> Mmmhh ja das Wetter sieht nicht sooo gut aus. Schauen wir mal.



Hey ihr Muschis, jetzt macht euch mal nicht so ins Hemd wegen dem bisschen Wasser.
Erstens kriegt man im Wald eh nicht soviel ab und zweitens fliesst das ja recht schnell ab, ist ja Sandboden.
Also ab dafür!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (28. August 2006)

stimmt das meiste fällt eh daneben 

Bringst Du morgen dein Mopped mit oder dein Varrat?


----------



## kasek (29. August 2006)

JanV schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt das meiste fällt eh daneben
> 
> Bringst Du morgen dein Mopped mit oder dein Varrat?



Hmm, wenns nach dem reinen Federweg ginge, dann wäre nen Mopped vielleicht nicht so schlecht.
Aber die Reifen ...


----------



## John Rico (29. August 2006)

Bei dem momentanen Wetter brauch man schon fast ne Planier-Raupe, um Grip zu haben.
Aktueller Wetterbericht für Harburg: 12°, Dauerregen :kotz: 

Vielleicht hört es ja noch auf, aber wenn's so bleibt bin ich raus.
Bei so nem Wetter müßte man auch ohne Pausen durchfahren, um nicht kalt zu werden, und ich befürchte das kriegen wir nicht hin ...

Meld mich aber gegen 15:00 Uhr nochmal mit nem aktuellen Wetterbericht und ner definitiven Zu-/Absage.


----------



## AndreZ. (29. August 2006)

Hallo... ich bin´s wieder!
Also so wie es draußen aussieht wünschte ich ich wäre in Spanien geblieben.
Wäre heute gerne wieder dabei gewesen aber so muss wohl die Rolle her halten. 
Bis die Tage und vielleicht nächsten Dienstag.


----------



## kasek (29. August 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem momentanen Wetter brauch man schon fast ne Planier-Raupe, um Grip zu haben.
> Aktueller Wetterbericht für Harburg: 12°, Dauerregen :kotz:
> 
> Vielleicht hört es ja noch auf, aber wenn's so bleibt bin ich raus.
> ...



Okay, ich brauche bis 16 Uhr Bescheid (brauche nämlich 2h Anfahrt), hab nämlich keine Lust, da alleine zu stehen. Abgesehen davon würde ich mich eh verfahren ;-)
Also hoffentlich bis gleich mit positiver Rückmeldung!


----------



## John Rico (29. August 2006)

So Leute, ich bin raus!

Es regnet in einer Tour und es ist extrem ungemütlich draußen.
Werde die nächsten Tage mal schauen und evtl. spontan was posten.

Hab die Tour rausgenommen, falls noch jemand fahren will müßt ihr euch entsprechend verabreden.

CU
Sven


----------



## kasek (29. August 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute, ich bin raus!
> 
> Es regnet in einer Tour und es ist extrem ungemütlich draußen.
> Werde die nächsten Tage mal schauen und evtl. spontan was posten.
> ...



Ich würde noch fahren, aber ich brauche unbedingt nen Guide, sonst wirds zu langweilig 
Also bis spätestens 16 Uhr Bescheid sagen, sonst arbeite ich halt noch ein bisschen.


----------



## JanV (29. August 2006)

Hm ich glaube ich steige auch mal raus für heute....sebbl: Du findest den Weg alleine hoffentlich auch...

Gruß

Jan


----------



## assi rider (29. August 2006)

ohne Führer is nix, nach einmal fahren kenn ich nicht genug.

Also, wenn sich noch jemand auskennt bitte melden, dann bin ich immer dabei.

Macht ma alle Reifen mit Profil drauf, dann stören die paar Tropfen von oben nicht.....


----------



## kasek (29. August 2006)

assi-rider schrieb:
			
		

> ohne Führer is nix, nach einmal fahren kenn ich nicht genug.
> 
> Also, wenn sich noch jemand auskennt bitte melden, dann bin ich immer dabei.
> 
> Macht ma alle Reifen mit Profil drauf, dann stören die paar Tropfen von oben nicht.....



Naja, sagen wir mal so: ich kenn mich ein bisschen aus, aber leider nicht die richtig schönen Single-Trails und leider auch fast nur in der Haake (westlich vom  Ehestorfer Heuweg).
Findest Du denn alleine zur Kärntner Hütte?

Dann würde ich sagen: 18 Uhr dort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kasek (29. August 2006)

kasek schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, sagen wir mal so: ich kenn mich ein bisschen aus, aber leider nicht die richtig schönen Single-Trails und leider auch fast nur in der Haake (westlich vom  Ehestorfer Heuweg).
> Findest Du denn alleine zur Kärntner Hütte?
> 
> Dann würde ich sagen: 18 Uhr dort!



Okay, ich fahre jetzt mal auf Verdacht los. Wenn Du (assi-rider) Probleme beim Finden hast: 0175/5427977

Oder halt unter der Nummer absagen ...

siehe auch: LMB


----------



## assi rider (29. August 2006)

bis dann, vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand der keine Pussy ist....

18 Uhr: Kärntner Hütte!


----------



## peterbe (29. August 2006)

also, ich war heut abend auf der Dienstagsrunde(aber erst um 19 Uhr), nachdem es mir letzte Woch so gut gefallen hat und es war heute trocken! Samt einem Sonnenuntergang auf der Heide. Ich sah zwar nachher aus wie Sau aber Spaß hats gemacht. Vielleicht schaff ichs mal wieder früher loszukommen und mit euch zu fahren.

Peter


----------



## John Rico (30. August 2006)

assi-rider schrieb:
			
		

> bis dann, vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand der keine Pussy ist....
> 
> 18 Uhr: Kärntner Hütte!


Da lehnt sich aber einer ganz schön aus dem Fenster, dafür dass wir beim letzten Mal nach jeder Steigung warten mussten...   

Hoffe ihr hattet Spaß, es hörte nachher ja sogar auf zu regnen und etwas blauer Himmel kam zum Vorschein.
Da hab ich mich schon fast geärgert, aber so blieb mir wenigstens das Putzen vom Bike erspart!
Wie war denn eig der Boden? Mittlerweile müßte es doch recht matschig sein, oder immer noch nicht?

@peterbe:
Gerne! Und wenn du mal mitwillst aber es erst ne halbe Stunde später schaffst, melde dich ruhig, dann klappern wir erst die Haake ab und sammeln dich dann an der KH auf.

Auf einen trockenen September!


----------



## assi rider (30. August 2006)

an der Kondi wird gearbeitet, deswegen mußte ich ja heute auch. Wie steh ich denn sonst da, wenn ich in ner Weile immer noch nach 1,5 Stunden einbreche?
Von oben wars völlig trocken, von unten, nunja, hinterher hatte man paar Flecken.

wieso eigentlich putzen, willste mit dem Ding kuscheln?(eieiei, da bin ich ja schon wieder halb ausm Fenster), außerdem waren da auch nur bissel Spritzerle drauf.
Der Matsch war nur an einigen Stellen so max. 5-10cm sonst alles gut, der Boder hier is echt super, wie das einsickert nach dem Wetter heute.

Nochma Dank an Sturzkasek als Hilfsguide und in der Hoffnung, das Sven mich trotz sprüchekloppen wieder mitnimmt....
ciao, ciao
der assi-sebbl


----------



## kasek (30. August 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe ihr hattet Spaß, es hörte nachher ja sogar auf zu regnen und etwas blauer Himmel kam zum Vorschein.



Stimmt, von oben kam nicht ein einziger Tropfen!



			
				John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Da hab ich mich schon fast geärgert, aber so blieb mir wenigstens das Putzen vom Bike erspart!


Das ging mit nem nassen Lappen innerhalb von 5 Minuten wieder runter.
Doof war nur, dass ich danach wirklich _alle_ Klamotten waschen musste (inkl. Schuhe)  



			
				John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war denn eig der Boden? Mittlerweile müßte es doch recht matschig sein, oder immer noch nicht?



Matsch nur recht selten, eher mal vollgesogenes Gras, ansonsten recht trocken.
Nur die nassen Wurzeln sind tückisch, wie ich festgestellt hab


----------



## John Rico (30. August 2006)

3:33 Uhr  
Du bist so ein Klischee-Student, oder? 

Mein Problem ist einfach, dass mein Bike in meiner Wohnung über der Couch hängt und ich auch keinen anderen Platz habe, wo ich es lassen kann.
Da sollte es zumindest so sauber sein, dass weder Erdbrocken abfallen noch irgendeine Suppe runtertropft ...
Außerdem hasse ich rasselnde Ketten, und die Felgen muss ich nach solchen Touren auch immer reinigen, irgendwie setzen sich die Beläge immer zu.

Aber klar nehme ich dich wieder mit, und den einen oder anderen Seitenhieb verteil ich selber gerne.
Also richte dich schonmal drauf ein, dass ich mich nächstes Mal nicht zurückhalte, wenn du mit deinem "Ro-tec" und ro-tem Kopf oben ankommst.  
Oder um es mit Roberto Blancos Worten zu sagen: "Ein bißchen Spaß muss sein!" 

Ich frag mich wirklich, wo dieses Jahr das ganze Wasser bleibt, eigentlich müßte so langsam Land-unter sein.  
Naja, mich soll's nicht stören, vielleicht am WE noch ne Tour?


----------



## assi rider (30. August 2006)

Unser Prof aus Gießen war gestern der Meinung zu sagen: Haltet Euch bereit, ich bin in zwei Stunden da. Nach der Besprechung ist die gesamte Arbeitsgruppe ein bissel  im Consortium versackt. Wenn Du das mit Klischeestudent meinst, dann vielleicht ja.

Das Rad in der Wohnung is durchaus auch schick, nach ner Schlammrunde aber echt nervig. Ich kann das Ding glücklicherweise einfach im Keller fallenlassen und die Kette bekommt immer vor der Runde nen Schwapp Öl, die Rohloff is da auch nicht so sensibel wie diese Shimanoteile.

Muahah: "mit deinem "Ro-tec" und ro-tem Kopf oben ankommst", der is saugut.

Fürs WE: wie ist denn so die allgemeine Lage am Samstag?


----------



## John Rico (30. August 2006)

Mit dem Prof saufen, das sind oft die schönsten Runden!  

Ich fand die Wortschöpfung toll, und irgendwie muss man der wilden Kombi ja einen Namen geben.
Nen Bikekeller haben wir auch, aber da steht sonst nur Schrott rum, und ständig alles mit 25 Schlässern zu sichern bzw. das halbe Bike in Teilen mit in mein Zimmer zu nehmen, nervte auf Dauer.
Dann lieber etwas mehr putzen und dafür immer fahrbereit!

Ob nun Sa oder So würd ich vom Wetter abhängig machen, laß uns das Freitag noch mal absprechen.

So, jetzt gehts erstmal ne Runde arbeiten, irgendwie will das Hobby ja auch finanziert werden!
(Und es finden nicht alle Rahmen an der Straße ...  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kasek (30. August 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Ob nun Sa oder So würd ich vom Wetter abhängig machen, laß uns das Freitag noch mal absprechen.



Stellst Du das nur ins LMB oder lohnt es sich auch, in den Thread zu gucken?


----------



## gnss (30. August 2006)

Es lohnt sich immer in den Fred zu gucken.


----------



## peterbe (31. August 2006)

Also, ich fande den Boden ganz schön nass! ich war komplett eingesaut und fande den Boden auch ganz schwer. Aber das gewöhnt schon ein wenig an Herbst und Winterrunden!


----------



## John Rico (31. August 2006)

kasek schrieb:
			
		

> Stellst Du das nur ins LMB oder lohnt es sich auch, in den Thread zu gucken?


Was für ne Frage! Wie gnss schon geschrieben hat, gucken lohnt immer!  

Eigentlich schreibe ich ein Thema/Post und setze die Tour zusätzlich ins LMB.
Aber du gekommst ja jetzt eh immer ne mail, wenn's hier was neues gibt, wirst das daher denke ich nicht verpassen.

Heute sieht's ja schon etwas besser aus, naja, zumindest hat's bisher noch nicht geregnet!
Aber man soll die Hoffnung ja nicht aufgeben, auch wenn der Wetterbericht mal wieder zum heulen ist ...


----------



## crossHH (31. August 2006)

moinsen hat jemand lust huete 18 uhr durch die harburger berge zu crossen? vielleich 18 uhr? Kärntner Hütte?


----------



## John Rico (31. August 2006)

Wär gerne mitgekommen, hab aber gleich noch nen Termin und werds bis 18:00 Uhr nicht schaffen.
Und viel später lohnt einfach nicht mehr, wird zu schnell dunkel.
Schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kasek (31. August 2006)

crossHH schrieb:
			
		

> moinsen hat jemand lust huete 18 uhr durch die harburger berge zu crossen? vielleich 18 uhr? Kärntner Hütte?



dito, ich komm heute auch nicht pünktlich raus.
Gehe dann lieber ins Studio und danach ne Runde laufen.

Zumindest nehme ich mir das jetzt mal vor *g*


----------



## crossHH (1. September 2006)

n abend hat einer von euch lust und laune am frühen nachmittag ne runde biken zu gehen..... gibt mal bescheid ich hab frei und bin flexibel....grüsse


----------



## gnss (1. September 2006)

Wann soll es denn losgehen, oder bist du schon weg?


----------



## John Rico (1. September 2006)

Wäre auch interessiert, hab mom aber noch Besuch und muss danach zu BOC, ist ja der erste ...  

Könnte daher wohl erst später, entweder du schickst mir mal ne Tel.Nr. oder z.B. ICQ für ne spontane Absprache, oder ich fahr zur Not heute allein (vielleicht fnde ich euch ja unterwegs).

Gruß
Sven


----------



## AndreZ. (1. September 2006)

Ich wäre auch dabei... Wetter sieht ja ganz gut aus.

wann gehts los???


----------



## crossHH (1. September 2006)

wollen wir uns 15Uhr an der kärntner hütte treffen hier meine nummer 01732568242


----------



## gnss (1. September 2006)




----------



## gnss (1. September 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1421


----------



## crossHH (1. September 2006)

okay lets cross


----------



## gnss (1. September 2006)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag mich wirklich, wo dieses Jahr das ganze Wasser bleibt, eigentlich müßte so langsam Land-unter sein.




Fahr mal von der Großmoddereiche zum Karlstein, dann weißt du es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (4. September 2006)

Auch wenn's heute schon wieder regnet, vielleicht haben wir morgen ja Glück.
Neuer Termin ist auf jeden Fall eingetragen, s. hier.

Ich habe morgen um 14:00 Uhr noch einen Termin in der Stadt, gehe aber davon aus, dass ich rechtzeitig zurück bin.
Falls nicht würde ich mich bei einem von euch telefonisch melden und weiteres absprechen.
Also tragt euch bitte in LMB ein, damit ich weiß, wen ich zur Not anrufen kann.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## gnss (4. September 2006)

Ich würde mich eintragen, aber ich weiß nicht wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## hoedsch (4. September 2006)

Zum Wetter kann ich natürlich auch nichts sagen, aber das wird schon werden. 
Mit dem Feierabend klappt das morgen vermutlich auch, so dass einer schönen Runde nichts im Weg steht.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## peterbe (4. September 2006)

Ich werde es morgen nicht schaffen, aber heute gegen 17.30 eine Runde fahren. Wer dabei?

Peter


----------



## John Rico (4. September 2006)

Soll ja wieder besser werden und schon ab morgen trocken bleiben.

@hoedsch: Kannst du mir sonst deine Nummer mal per PN schicken?
gnss oder du werden ja da sein, dann erreiche ich zur Not auf jeden Fall jemanden.

Dann bis morgen!
Sven


----------



## Jenno (5. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,
wie sieht's mit der Dienstagsrunde denn nun im Herbst, d.h. ab Mitte September aus? Findet sie noch statt?
Grüße aus Buxtehude
Jens


----------



## hoedsch (5. September 2006)

Schauen wird mal. Irgendwann wird es zu dunkel für einen Start um 18 Uhr. Ob sich dann für einen Start z.B. um 17 Uhr genügend Leute finden ist fraglich.
Mit Licht wäre auch zu überlegen, obwohl ich das noch nie ausprobiert habe.

Clemens


----------



## John Rico (5. September 2006)

Hi Jens!
In naher Zukunft werden sich die Touren wohl verstärkt aufs WE konzentrieren, da es wie schon gesagt zu schnell dunkel wird.
Bei Interesse können wir auch dienstags weiterhin fahren, dann entsprechend früher.

Nightrides wird es unter meiner Führung (erstmal) nicht geben, da ich keine Beleuchtung habe und mir was vernünftiges einfach zu teuer ist.
Aber da gab es letztes Jahr auch ein paar Gruppen, die sich dazu gefunden haben, musst einfach mal im Forum schauen.

Dann erstmal bis nachher!
Sven


----------



## assi rider (5. September 2006)

Auch wenn ich leider nicht so viel Zeit hatte, besten Dank für die Führung.

Wie siehts denn mit Donnerstag so ab 1700 aus? Wer Lust hat mal posten.

ciao,
der Sebbl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (5. September 2006)




----------



## crossHH (7. September 2006)

jungs und mädels moin sagt mal wollen wir samstag vormittag fahren gehen....
vorschlag: 11 uhr kärntner hütte? wetter wird gut das sollte man ausnutzen


----------



## gnss (8. September 2006)

Jetzt gebt euch mal einen Ruck! Ich könnte nur wenn wir um 10 starten und dann auch nur für 1-2 Stunden, dann würde ich aussteigen. Es wäre also toll, wenn sich mehr Mitfahrer finden.


----------



## assi rider (8. September 2006)

Ab 10 wär auch gut


----------



## hoedsch (8. September 2006)

Ich fände um 10 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte auch gut. Wer kommt denn nun morgen?

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## gnss (8. September 2006)

Ok ich bin da, aber ich steige wie gesagt nach 1-2 Stunden aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (8. September 2006)

Wie lange willst du denn fahren? Dann trage ich einen Termin ins LMB ein, vielleicht lockt das kurzentschlossene an.


----------



## John Rico (8. September 2006)

Wenn auch etwas verspätet, aber war Dienstag mal wieder ne nette Runde bei richtig gutem Wetter.  
Aber so langsam wird's verdammt schnell dunkel, 20:00 Uhr war Schluss.


Morgen kann ich leider nicht, fahre vielleicht Sonntag ne Runde.

Euch viel Spaß!
Sven


----------



## hoedsch (9. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange willst du denn fahren? Dann trage ich einen Termin ins LMB ein, vielleicht lockt das kurzentschlossene an.


Gut, zu dritt sind wir schon.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## gnss (9. September 2006)

Wir haben bis 10:14 gewartet, aber crossHH war nicht da.


----------



## John Rico (10. September 2006)

Ich werd jetzt nochmal über den Flohmarkt hier vor meiner Tür schlendern und will danach noch ne Runde in die HaBes (~16:00 Uhr).
Möchte heute aber ne etwas schnellere Runde und vor allem *ohne* Pausen fahren, das gleich zur Vorwarnung.  

Wenn noch jemand zuhause rumsitzt und sich langweilt, meldet euch einfach, dann sprechen wir ne Zeit ab (ich brauch ja nur 20 min zur KH).
Am besten dann per Telefon (0162/1317161), da es recht zurzfristig ist.

Dann vielleicht bis nachher, ansonsten bis Dienstag!
(Termin für D. trag ich nachher noch ein).

Sven


----------



## John Rico (11. September 2006)

Neuer Termin ist eingetragen!

Ich starte morgen schon um *17:00 Uhr*, also eine Stunde früher!
Komme aber um 18:00 Uhr gerne nochmal zur KH, um die Leute einzusammeln, die es nicht eher schaffen.
Bitte schickt mal ne kurze Info, falls jemand erst um sechs da sein kann, so dass ich weiß, ob wir überhaupt nochmal zur KH müssen.

Bis morgen!  
Sven


----------



## sunchild (11. September 2006)

MOinsen
Werde morgen mitkommen, wenn ich nicht länger arbeiten muss. Werde aber erst  um 18 Uhr an der KH sein. Falls ich da bis 18:05 Uhr nicht bin fahrt weiter.
@Sven hast du die DVD`s schon durch?
Gruß,

Christian


----------



## John Rico (11. September 2006)

Ach du wolltest die DVD wiederhaben?
Hatte ich nicht so verstanden, bringe ich dir morgen mit!

Kommt denn überhaupt jemand um 17:00 Uhr?
Falls nicht bräuchte ich nicht extra zur KH kommen ...


Bis morgen!  
Sven


----------



## gnss (11. September 2006)

Ich schreib morgen um 15:00 nochmal rein.


----------



## -iolaus- (11. September 2006)

Ja huhu....ich bin dabei.... 

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunchild (12. September 2006)

Hallo Leute
Bin heute doch etwas länger in der Firma und werde es nicht bis 18 Uhr schaffen, werde etwas später dann wohl alleine eine kleine Tour starten. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja noch.

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## gnss (12. September 2006)

17:00 KH oder kommt da keiner, dann könnten wir auch in HR starten.


----------



## John Rico (12. September 2006)

Doch, Tobi kommt auch.

Dann sehen wir uns 17:00 Uhr an der KH.


----------



## Pueppchen (12. September 2006)

derzeit sieht es hier auch noch gut aus für 17:00 und das rad liegt auch schon im kofferraum ;-)


----------



## CaptainMike (12. September 2006)

17h an der hütte,
da bin ich dabei


----------



## assi rider (12. September 2006)

Leider muß ich heute 18 Uhr in Hamburg sein, wird leider doch nichts   .
Also wird es erst so gegen 1900 mal noch ne Kurze.


----------



## peterbe (12. September 2006)

Also, wie versprochen, hier die Google Earth-Daten der Tour von Heute. 

Hat Spaß gemacht!

Peter


----------



## John Rico (12. September 2006)

Jup, war ne richtige klasse Tour heute!  
Und nochmal sorry für die erste Stunde, war heute gut drauf und gedanklich wohl schon bei Mittwoch ...  
Beim nächsten Mal einfach eher schreien!

Dann werd ich mir nochmal kurz die Strecke bei GE angucken und dann ins Bett, die Beine sind jetzt doch recht schwer.

Ab jetzt übrigens *Dienstags schon um 17:00 Uhr*, macht sonst einfach keinen Sinn mehr, ist zu schnell dunkel.
Vielleicht kriegen wir ja für die dunkle Zeit ne regelmäßige Wochenend-Runde hin.

Sodele, bis zum nächsten Mal!
Gruß
Sven


----------



## Jenno (13. September 2006)

Hallo Sven,
war gestern ne Super-Tour. Ich bin in Zukunft gern wieder dabei.
Grüße aus Buxtehude
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (15. September 2006)

Wer denn hat in Google Earth unsere DOD Tour vom 20.6. eingestellt?
Wenn ich jetzt die Ebene mit Google Earth Community einschalte, sehe ich vor lauter Textlabel (Tour HaBe 20-06-06) kaum noch Bäume in den HaBes.
Kann der Verurscher das evtl. noch ändern?

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## John Rico (15. September 2006)

Hab iolaus Dienstag schon drauf angesprochen, da die Datei ja von ihn kommt.
Er war's aber nicht!
Daher keine Ahnung, ich dachte erst schon ich hätte noch irgendwas im Temp Ordner bei GE, aber das wurde wirklich in der Community veröffentlicht.
Da hilft leider nur ausschalten, auch wenn dann alle anderen Einträge weg sind.
Aber vielleicht kann die besagte Person das ja wirklich wieder löschen?!?.


Wie siehts bei euch eigentlich mit ner Tour am Sonntag aus?
Nicht zu früh, da ich Samstag Abend feiern bin, ich wäre für frühen Nachmittag so gegen 15:00 Uhr.


----------



## gnss (15. September 2006)

Sonntag 11:15 für diejenigen, denen es am Dienstag ein wenig zu schnell ist:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1421

Mal sehen ob ich danach um 15:00 noch Lust habe.


----------



## John Rico (16. September 2006)

Will morgen keiner ne kleine Runde drehen?


----------



## sunchild (16. September 2006)

Hallo Sven
Natürlich,war mir nur noch nicht sicher ob ich die frühe Tour mit Martin, oder halt deine Mitfahre. Werde aber bei dir mitkommen, da muss ich nicht so früh aus dem Bett 

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## John Rico (16. September 2006)

OK, habe einfach mal ne Tour eingetragen für Sonntag 14:00 Uhr.
Will abends noch weg, daher ne Stunde früher.
Tempo wie Dienstags, werde allerdings nicht sooo lange fahren, daher möglichst mit wenig Pausen.
Zur Not klinke ich mich aber unterwegs aus und fahrt noch weiter.

Dann bis morgen!
Sven

PS: Termin für Dienstag ist auch schon drin, wie gesagt ab jetzt um 17:00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (17. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Sonntag 11:15 für diejenigen, denen es am Dienstag ein wenig zu schnell ist:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1421



Ich möchte mich hiermit bei den eingetragenen Mitfahrern entschuldigen, wir waren leider erst 20 Minuten später an der Kärntner Hütte.  Ich hoffe, dass ihr auch ohne uns viel Spaß hattet.


----------



## Cristina (18. September 2006)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich hiermit bei den eingetragenen Mitfahrern entschuldigen, wir waren leider erst 20 Minuten später an der Kärntner Hütte.  Ich hoffe, dass ihr auch ohne uns viel Spaß hattet.



Dito, war meine Schuld, da ich die S-Bahn verpaßt habe.
Sorry.

Cristina


----------



## JanV (18. September 2006)

Sooo jungs da hat sich in 2 Wochen ne Menge getan lese ich. 

17.00 an die Hütte schaffe ich einfach nicht; hat denn keiner Lust Night Rides zu machen diesen Winter? Wäre einfach schade finde ich....

Gruß

Jan


----------



## gnss (18. September 2006)

Nightrides schon, aber nich in den Habes, da ist das immer so arschkalt auf der Rückfahrt.


----------



## John Rico (18. September 2006)

Cristina schrieb:


> Dito, war meine Schuld, da ich die S-Bahn verpaßt habe.
> Sorry.
> 
> Cristina


Wenigstens ging es nicht nur mir so, als ich neulich nach Bergedorf wollte.
In meinem Fall war's allerdings ein durchgehacktes Stromkabel ....



gnss schrieb:


> Nightrides schon, aber nich in den Habes, da ist das immer so arschkalt auf der Rückfahrt.


Du könntest ja auch mal mit der Bahn zurückfahren, die ist schön warm!   


Falls Dienstag jemand mitmöchte, es aber um 17:00 Uhr nicht schafft, könnte man auch einen anderen Ort absprechen, an dem man sich trifft.
Gibt ja genug Orte, die mit Auto / Bahn / Bike gut zu erreichen sind.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## gnss (18. September 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Du könntest ja auch mal mit der Bahn zurückfahren, die ist schön warm!



Da friert man sich auf dem Bahnsteig den Arsch ab. Eine Dusche und ein heißer Tee direkt nach der Ausfahrt sind im winter unschlagbar.


----------



## gnss (21. September 2006)

Seid ihr im Wald ersoffen oder warum berichtet niemand? 
Jedenfalls war der Rückweg mit vollgelaufenen Schuhen sehr unangenehm.


----------



## John Rico (22. September 2006)

Das mit dem "ersoffen" stimmt zwar nicht, aber "erfroren" kommt in meinem Fall gut hin.
Hörte nach ner Zeit weitesgehend auf zu regnen, war aber trotzdem nicht wirklich angenehm, auch weil ich für Regen falsch angezogen war.
Sind dann etwa 30 km geradelt über Appelbüteler Forst, Hülsenberg (diesmal falschrum mit zweimal "da kommt gleich ein Weg"), Großmoddereiche, Paul-Roth-Stein, Tierpark und zurück.
Eigentlich ne schöne Strecke, müssen wir bei besserem Wetter nochmal fahren!

Mich hat's aber endgültig erwischt, liege seit gestern flach. War wohl wirklich zu kalt, keine Ahnung.
Daher werde ich Dienstag wohl noch nicht wieder fahren können, was aber nicht heißt, dass nicht einer von euch Ausschreiben/Guiden übernehmen kann. 

Dann erstmal viel Spaß am WE und Dienstag (ist ja geniales Wetter), ich kurier mich erstmal aus und bin dann so bald wie möglich wieder dabei!
Gruß
Sven


----------



## Cristina (22. September 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Mich hat's aber endgültig erwischt, liege seit gestern flach. War wohl wirklich zu kalt, keine Ahnung.
> 
> Gruß
> Sven




Gute Besserung

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## hoedsch (22. September 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Das mit dem "ersoffen" stimmt zwar nicht, aber "erfroren" kommt in meinem Fall gut hin.
> Hörte nach ner Zeit weitesgehend auf zu regnen, war aber trotzdem nicht wirklich angenehm, auch weil ich für Regen falsch angezogen war.
> Sind dann etwa 30 km geradelt über Appelbüteler Forst, Hülsenberg (diesmal falschrum mit zweimal "da kommt gleich ein Weg"), Großmoddereiche, Paul-Roth-Stein, Tierpark und zurück.



Hi Sven,

mich wundern gerade die vollgelaufenen Schuhe. Ich bin am Dienstag erst um 18 Uhr gestartet und so schlecht war das Wetter doch nicht. Aber eure Route erklärt immerhin, warum ich euch nicht im Wald getroffen habe.

Gute Besserung wünsche ich Dir.

Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (22. September 2006)

Naja, gerade als ich los war, fing es an zu nieseln und wandelte sich dann ab 17:05 Uhr in heftigen Regen.
Das Ganze dauerte nur etwa ne halbe Stunde, reichte aber, dass wir / ich komplett nass war(en).
Und da ich auf trockenes Wetter + schnelle Runde eingestellt war, sprich kurze Klamotten, war ich am Ende komplett durchgekühlt, da halfen auch der 17er Schnitt ohne Pausen nichts mehr.  

Aber bei dem Wetter werde ich bestimmt alleine aus Frust, dass ich nicht biken kann, ganz schnell wieder gesund!
Und so kann ich wenigstens ganz in Ruhe das neue Bike fertigschrauben um dann irgendwann nächste Woche mal zu testen, ob ich anständig gearbeitet habe.

@Christina:
Danke, mit meiner Erkältungstee-Umckaloabo-Ascorbinsäure-Minzöl-Salbeibonbon-Salmiak-Nasespül-Kur bin ich bald wieder auf den Beinen - hoffentlich!


----------



## Beppo (22. September 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> ...mit meiner Erkältungstee-Umckaloabo-Ascorbinsäure-Minzöl-Salbeibonbon-Salmiak-Nasespül-Kur bin ich bald wieder auf den Beinen - hoffentlich!



Der Jan U. hatte auch so eine "Erkältung"... 
Gehe lieber mit den netten Zwillingen mit. Die finden sicher das Richtige... 
Gute Besserung Sven.

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## crossHH (23. September 2006)

moin jemand lust morgen zu fahren.....
ich tage mich mal ein!
grüsse


----------



## John Rico (24. September 2006)

Beppo schrieb:


> Der Jan U. hatte auch so eine "Erkältung"...
> Gehe lieber mit den netten Zwillingen mit. Die finden sicher das Richtige...
> Gute Besserung Sven.
> 
> Gruß, Beppo


Die Drogen nehm ich ja jetzt erst, seit ich den Mist habe.
Das ich mich absichtlich erkältet habe, um nen Grund zu haben, ist aber nur ein Gerücht.  

Die Zwillinge nehm ich sofort, können gleich hier einziehen und mich pflegen!  
Also sag ihnen mal bescheid, dass ich auf sie warte.


Fährt denn keiner am Dienstag?
Kann ja nicht sein, dass die Runde ausfällt, kaum dass ich mal nicht da bin.


----------



## gnss (24. September 2006)

Erstmal das Regenradar abwarten.


----------



## John Rico (27. September 2006)

Was ist denn los hier???
Kaum bin ich mal raus, herrscht bei uns absolute Funkstille.  
traurig, traurig ... 

Naja, es wird auch noch etwas dauern, bis von meiner Seite was kommt, der Husten hält sich leider sehr hartnäckig.
Eventuell am WE / Anfang der Woche, mal schauen wie sich die nächsten Tage entwickeln.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## hoedsch (28. September 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Was ist denn los hier???
> Kaum bin ich mal raus, herrscht bei uns absolute Funkstille.
> traurig, traurig ...


Ich hatte auch schon Bedenken, da dieser Thread schon auf die zweite Seite gerutscht war.
Dieses Wochenende bin ich im Harz unterwegs, aber das WE darauf wieder in den HaBe.
Zum Dienstagstermin um 17 Uhr werde ich es vermutlich in nächster Zeit nicht mehr schaffen. 

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Julianernst (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

Ich würde gerne (Di. oder Do.) eine Runde in den  Harburger Bergen mit Euch drehen.Leider kann ich erst ab 16:00 Uhr von der Kärntner Hütte aus.
Habe auch gute Ortskenntnisse.

Vielleicht hat ja einer Lust und Zeit.


----------



## crasher-mike (9. Oktober 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ab jetzt übrigens *Dienstags schon um 17:00 Uhr*, macht sonst einfach keinen Sinn mehr, ist zu schnell dunkel.
> Vielleicht kriegen wir ja für die dunkle Zeit ne regelmäßige Wochenend-Runde hin.
> 
> Sodele, bis zum nächsten Mal!
> ...



Bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei  

Unter der Woche kann ich leider nicht mitfahren, da ich bis 19:00 arbeite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (10. Oktober 2006)

Julianernst schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich würde gerne (Di. oder Do.) eine Runde in den  Harburger Bergen mit Euch drehen.Leider kann ich erst ab 16:00 Uhr von der Kärntner Hütte aus.
> Habe auch gute Ortskenntnisse.
> ...



Moin, Moin!

Heute kann ich leider nicht, das schaffe ich zeitlich einfach nicht.
Wenn das Wetter Donnerstag passt, wäre ich gerne dabei und wir drehen mal wieder ne Runde.
Aber kannst du mir zur Sicherheit mal ne Tel.Nr schicken?
Diese Woche ist ziemlich chaotisch bei mir und es wäre gut, wenn ich dich auch kurzfristig erreichen könnte.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## John Rico (11. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab's geahnt!  

Muss morgen los und meinen Eltern helfen, bin also erst am WE wieder da.
Daher bleibt mir erstmal nichts anderes übrig, als euch viel Spaß zu wünschen.

Vielleicht könnt ihr Sonntag mal grob anpeilen, dann sollte ich wieder da sein und bei schönem Wetter auf jeden Fall ne Runde drehen!
Melde mich dann vorher nochmal!

So long
Sven


----------



## Jaibee (24. Oktober 2006)

Moin,

ich bin neu in Hamburg und suche noch die richtigen Strecken.
Fahrt ihr, nicht zu schlechtes Wetter vorausgesetzt, im Herbst auch noch durch die HaBe's? Würde mich dann gerne mal anschließen!

Viele Grüße
Jan


----------



## Salzi (24. Oktober 2006)

Am Wochenende wäre ich auch gerne mal dabei.


----------



## John Rico (25. Oktober 2006)

Das passt ja, ich hätte mich jetzt eh nochmal gemeldet und einen letzten Re-animationsversuch gestartet, bevor der Thread endgültig verschwindet.

1) Was haltet ihr davon, die Runde auf's WE zu verlegen und wieder möglichst regelmäßiges 1x pro Woche zu fahren? 

2) Ich habe jetzt doch in eine Lampe investiert, bei Interesse können wir bald auch einen Nightride am Dienstag starten.

3) @Salzi & Jaibee:
Ich werde auf jeden Fall weiterfahren, wenn man nicht im Schlamm versinkt oder am Boden festfriert.
Ob das in dieser  Runde / unter diesem Thread passiert, hängt jetzt von den anderen ab ...

Gruß
Sven


----------



## hoedsch (25. Oktober 2006)

Ich halte es da mit meinem Vorredner und fahre auch den Winter über. Dieses Jahr gab es bereits denkwürdige Touren mit Schnee bis zum Tretlager und Singlespeed aufgrund eines Eisblocks auf dem Ritzelpaket.

Am Wochende wäre ich auch bei einer Runde dabei, wann immer der Kalender dies zulässt.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzi (25. Oktober 2006)

Wie sieht es denn dieses Wochenende aus? Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## John Rico (25. Oktober 2006)

Dieses WE kann ich nur kurzfristig planen, daher werde ich wohl auch nichts ausschreiben.

Aber ich hoffe mal, dass sich von der Dienstagsrunde außer hoedsch noch ein paar mehr melden und sagen, wie es bei ihnen mit regelmäßigen WE-Touren / Nightride aussieht.


----------



## sunchild (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute
WE hört sich gut an, denn unter der Woche schaffe ich es nicht und auf Nightride habe ich keine Lust. Falls es erlaubt ist Vorschläge zu machen würde ich lieber Sonntags fahren.
@Sven Bist du wieder fit und hast du dein neues Bike schon testen können?

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## Jaibee (25. Oktober 2006)

Moin moin!

Bei mir passt es besser unter der Woche. Dienstags hört sich gut an.
Wie lange dauern denn die Touren immer?


----------



## Salzi (26. Oktober 2006)

Also, wer außer sunchild würde noch am Sonntag dabei sein? Da meine Ortskenntnis nicht so gut ist, müsste aber jemand anderes den Guide machen.


----------



## sunchild (26. Oktober 2006)

@Salzi Ich wollte damit nich sagen dass ich diesen Sonntag fahre, es war allgemein Sonntags gemeint. Ob es diesen Sonntag klappt weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Julianernst (27. Oktober 2006)

Moin

Sonntag 14:00 Uhr treffen Kärntner Hütte, wollen wir doch mal sehen wer mit kommt ?
Siehe LMB

Gruss Julianernst


----------



## Salzi (27. Oktober 2006)

Julianernst schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Sonntag 14:00 Uhr treffen Kärntner Hütte, wollen wir doch mal sehen wer mit kommt ?
> Siehe LMB
> ...



Was meinst Du mit LMB?


----------



## brocken-jan (27. Oktober 2006)

Salzi schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit LMB?



Ich tippe auf Last Minute Biking.

Hab mein altes Cannondale auch wieder fertig gemacht, werd evtl. auch da sein-Muss vorher erstmal ne Probefahrt nach der Verjüngungskur machen...

Gruß
Jan B.


----------



## Julianernst (28. Oktober 2006)

Richtig   

L.  für Last
M. für Miunte
B.  für Biking

Habe ich aber auch nur abgeschrieben / Gruss Julianernst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salzi (29. Oktober 2006)

Julianernst und ich sind heute eine klasse Tour gefahren! Das Wetter war auch OK, wir hatten nur einen kurzen Regenschauer.Vielleicht sind beim nächsten Mal ja mehr Leute dabei.

Viele Grüße,
salzi


----------



## John Rico (29. Oktober 2006)

Ich war heute vormittag kurz los, da ich nachmittags keine Zeit hatte.
Aber nach einem üblen Wolkenbruch hatte sich das Ganze nach 30 Minuten wieder erledigt.  

Nächstes WE ist das Wetter hoffentlich besser, dann bin ich auch wieder dabei!


----------



## JanV (1. November 2006)

Tach zusammen,

ich bin wieder da  Irgendwie habe ich ne Weile kein Lust gehabt zu fahren, jetzt jukt es aber wieder. Ich hätte wohl Lust am Dienstag regelmäßige Nightrides zu veranstalten. Dauer ca 2,5 Std, Geschwindigkeit eher mäßig und an die Gruppe/Verhältnisse angepasst. Start so ca 18:00 an die Hütte. Wer auch Lust hat, kann auch mal posten. Ich werde auf alle Fälle nochmal was schreiben für kommenden Dienstag.

An Wochenend Ausflügen habe ich auch Interesse aber will mich da nicht festlegen. Ich schaue mal was kommt.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Salzi (5. November 2006)

Heute haben wir mit insgesamt 5 Leuten eine lockere Runde durch die HaBes gedreht. Julianernst hat netterweise wieder den Guide gemacht und uns nach ca. 3,5 Stunden wieder zum Eichenhof gebracht. Es war zwar etwas matschig, aber wir haben nicht einen Regenschauer abgekriegt.

Bis denne,
salzi


----------



## Sofax (6. November 2006)

JanV schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> Ich werde auf alle Fälle nochmal was schreiben für kommenden Dienstag.
> ...
> Gruß
> ...



und, sollen wir das morgen mal angehen? ich wäre auch dabei! Machst du einen Termin ins LMB?


----------



## JanV (6. November 2006)

Tach zusammen  ,

>>>LMB<<< 

Morgen 17.00 gebe ich nochmal Bescheid wegen dem Wetter, in diese Jahreszeit muss man aber nicht zu zimperlich sein weil es immer mal ein Schauer geben kann.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## John Rico (6. November 2006)

Ich könnte :kotz: !!!
Heute morgen aufgewacht - Halsschmerzen, Nase zu und Husten.
Dabei war ich gerade wieder fit ...

Hoffe das ist so schnell weg, wie es gekommen ist.
Morgen geht aber eh noch nicht, da ich noch kein Kabel und Halter für meine Lampe habe.
Hoffentlich bis bald mal!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Cyclon (6. November 2006)

.


----------



## Sofax (6. November 2006)

JanV schrieb:


> Tach zusammen  ,
> 
> >>>LMB<<<
> 
> ...



ich sage mal: ich fahre bei jedem Wetter!!  
Das Rad ist eh schon absolut verdreckt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (7. November 2006)

Habe mich grad das Flughafenwetter angeschaut und es ist jetzt schon sicher dass es trocken bleibt. Die NR findet also offiziell statt 

Sieht so aus dass wir heute ein Gast haben. Es sei denn, ihr Zug hat Verspätung...oder ist "Marie-jo-anna" dein neueste Fahrrad Sofax? 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## John Rico (7. November 2006)

Hmm, glaubst du, dass eine Downhillerin (das Wort sieht ziemlich bekloppt aus) aus Heidelberg bei einem CC-Nightride in den HaBes mitfährt?
Würde mich doch sehr wundern ...

Aber du kannst ja mal berichten, ich bin hoffentlich beim nächsten Mal wieder fit.

Euch viel Spaß!
Sven


----------



## AndreZ. (7. November 2006)

@ Sven: so oft wie Du krank machst wird das aber nichts mit der Form für´s nächste Jahr    
In der Apotheke gibt es "TOXI-LOGES"! Das sind Tropfen um das Immunsystem zu stärken, solltest Du dir mal überlegen!

Hast Du das öfters in solch kurzen Abständen?

MfG
André


----------



## Jaibee (7. November 2006)

Moin moin!

War auch leider krank. Aber nächsten Dienstag wäre ich dann wohl wirklich mal dabei! Wo trefft ihr euch eigentlich immer? Und wie kommt man da hin? Bin ja noch neu-Hamburger...

Viele Grüße!
Jan


----------



## John Rico (7. November 2006)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> @ Sven: so oft wie Du krank machst wird das aber nichts mit der Form für´s nächste Jahr
> In der Apotheke gibt es "TOXI-LOGES"! Das sind Tropfen um das Immunsystem zu stärken, solltest Du dir mal überlegen!
> 
> Hast Du das öfters in solch kurzen Abständen?
> ...


Ach, du lebst also auch noch! 
Such doch eig. nur nen Grund, um mit meinem neuen bei dem sch... Wetter nicht raus zu müssen.  

Spaß beisteite, eigentlich hatte ich lange nichts, musste nur zweimal wg. was anderem Medis nehmen, und beide Male hat's mich darunter erwischt.
Vielleicht prügeln die mein Immunsystem so weit runter, k.A.
Auf jeden Fall gabs diesmal nicht mal einen Grund fürs krankwerden ...

Naja, geht auch wieder weg, dann gehts wieder richtig los!
Bald kann ich ja Tag und Nacht fahren mit dem neuen Scheinwerfer aufm Lenker!


----------



## JanV (8. November 2006)

Ich kenne das, ich habe sowas auch gehabt anfang dieses Jahr. 3 schwere erkältungen abgewechselt mit 2x Grippe.....macht kein Spaß.

Gestern abend war ne schöne Runde! Es war leicht neblig mit Mondschein, ziemlich unheimlich. Vor allem Sofax' künstliche Sonne hat mein Mirage wie Kerzenschein da stehen lassen. Sonst war auch Olaf noch dabei. Die beiden waren mit Singlespeeder da, wird das der neue Trend auf Dienstag? Dann habe ich noch was zu schrauben glaube ich 

Wenn es nächste Woche kein Dauerregen gibt fahren wir wieder los. Ich schreibe Ende diese Woche nochmal ein Termin aus.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreZ. (8. November 2006)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ach, du lebst also auch noch!
> !



Na klar... ich beobachte hier alles ganz genau!!!  

Was hast Du dir denn für Lampis gekauft? 

Ich habe leider keine, daher bleibt momentan für mich nur die Rolle und die Joggingschuhe um in der Woche was zu machen!!!

Gruss
André


----------



## John Rico (8. November 2006)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Na klar... ich beobachte hier alles ganz genau!!!
> 
> Was hast Du dir denn für Lampis gekauft?
> 
> ...


Dachte schon, du wärst verschollen, nachdem du dich wg. der angedachten Sonntagtour nicht gemeldet hast.

Ich hab mich in die Bastelstunde der Escheburger mit eingeklinkt.
Jetzt kann ich einen 20 W IRC-Strahler mit Li-Ionenakku mein eigen nennen!  
Der erste Test wird aber leider noch etwas dauern, hoffentlich bin ich nächste Woche wieder einsatzbereit.


----------



## JanV (8. November 2006)

Neue Termin ist gepostet. Foto's sind oben.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## XBrainstorm (14. November 2006)

Moin zusammen,

ich würde mich als Neu-Hamburger gerne mal einer Eurer Touren anschließen. Gerne auch in der Woche, dann allerdings erst so ab 19:00.
Gruss York


----------



## JanV (15. November 2006)

Hallo Xbrainstorm,

herzlich wilkommen im Norden. Du kannst dich gern anschließen bei uns aber ich fürchte 19.00 wird ein bisschen spät für dienstag; vielleicht können wir uns mal ins Wochenende verabreden? Ansonsten viel Spaß, es ist hier nicht so flach wie du wahrscheinlich denkst


----------



## John Rico (16. November 2006)

Gute Nachrichten, mein Licht ist jetzt fertig, somit bin ich ab sofort Nightride-tauglich!

Ich hoffe, dass ich's nächsten Dienstag schaffe und bis dahin mein Husten etwas weniger wird.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## JanV (19. November 2006)

HIER ANMELDEN für der Pre-SfdW-Nightride kommenden Dienstag!

@Sven: Gute Besserung! Ich hoffe Du bist Dienstag auch dabei.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## XBrainstorm (21. November 2006)

Wie wär`s denn am kommenden Samstag nachmittag mit ner kleinen (oder größeren) HaBe-Tour?
Bin jetzt schon seit fast zwei Monaten nicht mehr auf dem Sattel und langsam juckt es mir in den Zehen.

Gruss 
York


----------



## JanV (21. November 2006)

Falls sich bis 17.00 keiner meldet muss ich die Tour absagen. Wäre schade da das Wetter so gut ist und bleibt!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## John Rico (21. November 2006)

Wenn du mit ner kleinen und sehr entspannten Runde einverstanden bist, bin ich dabei.
Bin noch nicht wieder 100 %ig fit, würde aber gerne mal raus und auch mein Licht testen!
Daher wie gesagt für mich nur ne kleine ruhige Runde, alles andere ist noch nicht drin.

Muss aber noch schnell einkaufen, es könnte also passieren, dass ich 5 min zu spät bin.
Oder wollen wir sicherhaltshalber gleich 18:15 sagen?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (21. November 2006)

Bin wieder da und würde mich jetzt fertigmachen, wenn du mitkommst.

Treffüunkt bei KH belassen oder wollen wir uns an der Shell oder der blauen Autobahnbrücke treffen?

Sag bitte noch kurz bescheid, ob du nun kommst.


----------



## JanV (21. November 2006)

Hm da bin ich offensichtlich zu spät.

Nächste Woche dann neue Versuch.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## John Rico (21. November 2006)

Da ist heute aber mächtig was schiefgelaufen!

Bin davon ausgegangen, dass du kommst, da ich dir um 16:30 Uhr geschrieben hatte, du zwischenzeitlich noch online warst den Termin auch nicht gelöscht hast.
Hab mich extra beeilt, um rechtzeitig an der KH zu sein, und da stand ich dann - alleine.  

Bin dann wohl oder übel meine 20 km alleine durch den Wald gefahren, gleich wieder nach Hause wollte ich auch nicht.
Auf jeden Fall weiß ich jetzt, dass meine Lampe schön hell und uneingeschränkt Nightride-tauglich ist.

Gruß
Sven

@edit:
Deine Nachricht kam exakt 5 Minuten zu spät, da muss ich gerade aus der Tür gewesen sein.


----------



## JanV (21. November 2006)

Ja habe 25 min. an der Tanke gewartet. Bin danach nicht mehr gefahren ich fand das alleine zu gefährlich. Nächste Woche machen wir's richtig 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## JanV (27. November 2006)

Hat morgen jemand Lust mitzukommen?

Gruß

Jan


----------



## John Rico (27. November 2006)

Ja


----------



## JanV (27. November 2006)

schön


----------



## hoedsch (27. November 2006)

Ich komme auch.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## JanV (28. November 2006)

HEUTE WIRD GEFAHREN! 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (29. November 2006)

Na das war gesternabend doch ne Nette Runde mit 35 km und 450 hm.

Hier noch das Bild von unser Schokopäuschen.

Bis Freitag!

Jan


----------



## JanV (3. Dezember 2006)

Moin Moin,

nächsten Dienstag geht es wieder los, HIER kann man sich anmelden 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## JanV (5. Dezember 2006)

Na denn, mir hat es jetzt auch erwischt. Ich liege flach.

Da sich für heute eh noch keiner gemeldet hat, sage ich den Termin ab. Nächste Woche neue Versuch!!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Manni1599 (5. Dezember 2006)

Gute Besserung, Jan! 

Wir werden es mal versuchen, wenn es nicht zu sehr regnet, fahren wir in Escheburg um 18.00 Uhr.

Grüsse,
Manni


----------



## John Rico (5. Dezember 2006)

Dann brauche ich ja kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, dass ich auch absage ...
Hab irgendwie ein dickes Auge und muss wohl erstmal los zum Doc.

Wir sehen uns dann am WE oder nächsten Dienstag!
Und natürlich gute Besserung, Jan!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## JanV (9. Dezember 2006)

Noch vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche, ich bin wieder gesund.

Dienstag geht es wieder los, anmelden kann HIER.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (9. Dezember 2006)

Ich muss mich leider mal wieder ausklinken, mir gehts schon wieder nicht gut.
Hab so ein bißchen das Gefühl, dass ich die letzten Male zu schnell zu heftig wieder angefangen habe.
Daher werde ich diesmal in den sauren Apfel beißen und mit Straßentraining langsam wieder amfangen.

Wenn ich wieder durch bin melde ich mich auf jeden Fall, bis dahin viel Spaß!
GRuß
Sven


----------



## JanV (12. Dezember 2006)

Da sich für heute keiner gemeldet hat, ist den Termin hiermit 

---ABGESAGT---.

Schade bei diesem Wetter. Ich verschiebe den Termin auf nächste Woche.. Das wird der letzte NR Termin von meiner Seite sein dieses Jahr, danach geht's ab auf die Kanaren 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## hoedsch (12. Dezember 2006)

Ich hoffe, dass ich nächste Woche Zeit habe, denn heute hätte das leider nicht geklappt.

Clemens


----------



## Cristina (13. Dezember 2006)

Für alle die das Erwachsen-werden verpaßt haben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...3&postcount=29
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...7&postcount=30


Cristina


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Dezember 2006)

Bin beim Weihnachtsnightride dabei! Wetter soll ja gut werden morgen. 18.00 Uhr Kärntner Hütte. 

Manni


----------



## JanV (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Manni,

Supi, ich freue mich schon. Martin kommt auch mit habe ich gesehen, dann sind wir schon zu 3. Ich hatte übrigens für morgenabend vor die Panzertrail mal wieder zu fahren, ist eine unser schönste Trails  wir sehen uns denn morgen!!

Kommt sonst noch jemand??

Gruß

Jan


----------



## hoedsch (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe leider morgen keine Zeit, da ein Squash-Punktspiel ansteht. Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß im dunklen Wald.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## JanV (19. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

Heuteabend fahren wir!!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## gnss (19. Dezember 2006)

Immer diese Kauflampen, die den Geist aufgeben. Schade, dass du nicht mitfahren konntest.


----------



## JanV (20. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

Ja das war richtig kacke. Zuhause habe ich mit dem anderen Strahler natürlich gleich probiert ob das ging, aber da hatte ich das gleiche. Das Problem ist also wohl eher die Akku(kabel). Die werde ich einschicken müssen, bin mal gespannt ob ich dann am 9. Januar am Start kann. 

So zurückblickend auf dieses Jahr ist die DOD Night Ride Runde nicht gerade überlaufen worden mit Bezug auf Teilnehmerzahl. Das war im Sommer doch deutlich anders wo wir schonmal die 20er Marke knackten. Falls jemand Anregungen hat wie das sich ändern kann (positiv natürlich ) dann höre ich das gern. Wir können zB ein bisschen später starten, oder die Touren als mittelschnell ausschreiben, oder oder oder.....

Last but not least wünsche ich Euch allen frohe Weihnachten und ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. 

Viele Grüße

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (20. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Jan,

ich glaube an der Ausschreibung müssen wir nichts ändern, wenn jemand einen Nightride fahren will, dann wird er schon mitkommen.
Bei mir sprechen eigentlich immer nur terminliche Probleme dagegen, da ich dienstags ab und zu durch andere Aktivitäten gebunden bin. Aber am 2.1. bin ich auch wieder dabei. Da ich dann noch Urlaub habe können wir auch tagsüber oder mit einem Duskride starten.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## ralfathome (20. Dezember 2006)

moin,
mit mir dürft Ihr auch noch mal rechnen, im Moment ist Mtbmäßig allerdings der Weser-Ems-Cup bestimmend.

Außerdem habt Ihr für den Niteride anscheinend alle Helmlampen, bei mir ist die noch am Lenker. Ich werde wohl lieber bei Tageslicht das Hinfallen und Aufstehen üben 

Bis die Tage, schöne Weihnacht und gute Rutsch  
ralf


----------



## John Rico (23. Dezember 2006)

Die Ausschreibung ist OK, bei mir war's leider die Gesundheit, die mir in letzter Zeit sehr (zu) oft einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht hat.
Hoffe, dass es im neuen Jahr besser wird und ich dann wieder regelmäßig dabei sein kann!

Bis dahin wünsche ich allen Dienstagsbikern ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!  

GRuß
Sven


----------



## hoedsch (5. Januar 2007)

Ein neues Jahr ist angebrochen und es ist eigentlich mal wieder an der Zeit mit dem Nightride zu starten. Wie sieht es denn nächsten Dienstag mit einem Nightride aus?

Eine Wetterprognose kann man jetzt natürlich jetzt noch nicht abgeben, aber schlammig wird es mit Sicherheit an der einen oder anderen Stelle werden.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## JanV (6. Januar 2007)

Hallo Clemens,

Naja ich würde gern wieder was ausschreiben, aber meine Lampe ist kaputt und ich fürchte dass die Reklamation noch ne Weile dauern wird. Also von mir leider keine Initiative zu erwarten  Vielleicht hat aber jemand Lust mit dir zu fahren??

Gruß

Jan


----------



## brocken-jan (7. Januar 2007)

Moin, da ich nicht weiß, wo hier euer "Haus-Fred" ist sage ich einfach mal an dieser Stelle danke für die Tour heute. Auch wenn ich leider noch nicht fit genug für euch bin hatte ich heute eine Menge Spass & viele Trails gesehen, die ich bisher noch nie gefahren bin. 

Also danke nochmal und evtl. sieht man sich ja demnächst mal wieder.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## kasek (7. Januar 2007)

Moin Jan! Ich glaube für die Wochenenden gibts noch keinen wirklich besuchten Thread.
Aber Du kannst ja einen aufmachen ;-)
Dann vielleicht bis nächstes WE!

Grüsse, Carsten

P.S.: Doch noch gefunden: Hier hat Jan die Tour eingetragen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=244090&page=5


----------



## Kompostman (8. Januar 2007)

Geht diese Woche was? Evtl bin ich mit am Start!

Gruß

K.


----------



## hoedsch (8. Januar 2007)

Nee, diese Woche geht noch nix in den HaBe.
Ich persönlich weiche morgen auf Escheburg aus.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo, hier mal ein Update: Habe heute vom Verkäufer die Info bekommen dass sie es an die Hersteller weiterleiten, kommenden Dienstag bin ich also noch nicht am Start...vielleicht könnt ihr Euch Mittwochabends oder in Escheburg anschließen.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Kompostman (12. Januar 2007)

Wann denn in Escheburg? Lust hätte ich. Fahrt ihr bei jedem Wetter und wann geht es überhaupt los? Brauche ich eine Lampe?


----------



## JanV (14. Januar 2007)

Hallo Kompostman,

Die Escheburger haben ihr eigene Thread, die "hallo aus Escheburg" Thread hier im gleichen Forum. 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Kompostman (14. Januar 2007)

Thx, schaue gleich mal rein!


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Januar 2007)

Was ist eigentlich mit John Rico? 
Weiss da jemand was?

Grüsse aus Escheburg,
Manni


----------



## JanV (28. Januar 2007)

*Buddel*Kram*

Hallöchen zusammen  !

Ich habe eine neue Akku bekommen und gleich für nächsten Dienstag wieder eine NR Termin eingestellt.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (29. Januar 2007)

Hi Jan,

morgen kann ich leider nicht, aber ich versuche mal den nächsten Dienstag einzuplanen.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Kompostman (30. Januar 2007)

Bei mir wird es heute auch nichts, aber ich versuche es mal nächste Woche.

Gruß

K.


----------



## JanV (30. Januar 2007)

Ich verschiebe den Termin auf nächste Woche.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## JanV (6. Februar 2007)

Heuteabend wird gefahren !!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## hoedsch (6. Februar 2007)

Die Daten der heutigen Tour:
33 km, 436 Hm, 1°C, 2:35 h Fahrzeit
1 Reh, diverse Hasen, 1 Maus
Erst Schneegrieseln, dann trocken und klar.


----------



## Kompostman (6. Februar 2007)

Nächstes mal bin ich mit dabei. Lampe soll am Fr kommen.


----------



## JanV (7. Februar 2007)

Ja mir hat es auch gut gefallen gestern. War ne nette Runde, aber ich hatte nie gedacht dass Kyrill solche tiefe Traktorspuren im Wald hinterlassen würde  

Der Termin für nächste Woche findet man hier.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## JanV (13. Februar 2007)

Heute fahren wir! Zumindest werden wir es versuchen, wahrscheinlich wird es eher ein Schlammschlacht die seines Gleichen sucht. Mal sehen...

@Kompostman: Herzlich wilkommen! 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## hoedsch (13. Februar 2007)

Und traditionell wieder die Tourdaten:
37,18 km, 683 Hm und jede Menge Schlamm

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## JanV (17. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

kommenden Dienstag (20.2) kann ich leider nicht. Wenn jemand Lust hat kann er/sie gern ein Termin reinstellen. Für übernächste Woche (27.2) habe ich hier schon mal ein Termin eingetragen.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stileto (17. Februar 2007)

Würde gerne mitkommen, wenn das geht .


----------



## JanV (18. Februar 2007)

stileto schrieb:


> Würde gerne mitkommen, wenn das geht



Hallo Stiletto 

Du bist herzlich wilkommen. Ich hoffe Du hast schon ein gewisse Grundkondition? Ganz ohne Training wird es auch nicht gehen denke ich...Am besten kommst Du einfach mal mit, dann schauen wir mal wie es geht. Ach ja, Helm, Licht und ordentlichen MTB hast Du auch hoffe ich? 

Dann sehen wir uns 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## stileto (18. Februar 2007)

Vielen Dank komme gern. 

Helm, Licht habe ich.
Ordentliches Bike mhhh ? Habe ein im Moment ein Felt FS 650 
Wollte mir schon lange ein besseres Kaufen, hatte einmal sogar schon bestellt.
Leider kahm mir immer was dazwischen. Arbeitslosigkeit, Auto.
Hoffe jetzt klappts mal mit einem neuen. Denke so Mitte bis Ende des jahres.
Aber lieber nicht zuviel sagen sonst stehe ich nacher wieder Dumm da. Von wegen wo ist den jetzt dein neues Rad. Freundin bekommt erstmal ein neues. Contessa ist bestellt  In Bergedorf beim Scott händler. Wenn ihr es vom gefühl gefällt. Sie muß ja erstmal probe Fahren. Und schon wieder rede ich so viel


----------



## JanV (27. Februar 2007)

Na denn, das Wetter und die Vorhersage sehen gut aus. Die NR findet also statt heuteabend. 

Kommen noch kurzentschlossene dazu?

Gruß

Jan


----------



## ar->E<-nd (1. März 2007)

hallo zusammen! ich hab hier eben auch mal reingeschaut und da ich ab spätsommer auch in lg/ harburg bin, wollte ich mal fragen, ob ich tendenziell ne möglichkeit hab, mit einem noch einfacheren felt q 220 mitzukommen ;-) immerhin hat es schon neun zivildienstmonate im harz ausgehalten
ansonsten würd ich , wenn es dann noch stattfindet, mal mit von der partie sein ;-) grüße aus der lüneburger heide!


----------



## JanV (4. März 2007)

Dienstag geht es wieder los. Die Wettervorhersage steht aber auf regen  also gebe ich (wie üblich) Dienstagnachmittag nochmal Bescheid im Forum. Tempo wird wirklich langsam, da meine 10 Watter kaputt gegangen ist  und ich derzeit nur die 5 Watter habe. Aber damit hält die Akku schön lange, also machen wir es einfach länger 

Anmelden hier: >>>KLICK<<<

@ar->E<-nd: Von mir aus bist Du wilkommen, melde dich dann einfach noch mal.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## JanV (5. März 2007)

Hallo nochmals,

Sonntagnacht ist bei uns im Haus ein Keller ausgebrannt. Zwecks Ventilation hat die Feuerwehr versucht unser Kellerschloss zu knacken, hat aber gehalten  Problem ist nur dass das Schloss sich auch nicht mehr öffnen lässt, der Bügel hat sich verklemmt. Ausserdem hat der Hausmeister mittlerweile ein neues Schloss am Kellertür gebaut, also kommt jetzt eh keiner mehr rein. 

Den Termin für Dienstag habe ich erstmal gelöscht, und ein neuen stelle ich erst rein wenn ich weiss wie mein Fahrrad aussieht...wenn jemand Lust hat was zu organisieren und die DOD am Leben zu halten: Nur zu.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Kompostman (5. März 2007)

Dann mal toi toi toi Jan!


----------



## JanV (10. März 2007)

Hier nochmal ein Update: Mittlerweile ist der Keller wieder zugänglich. Das Feuer hat unser Keller nicht zerstört, aber alles ist natürlich mit ein dicken Schicht Ruß bedeckt. Das große Putzen fängt jetzt an. Ich glaube nicht dass unsere Fahrräder bleibende Schäden davon tragen werden.

Kommenden Dienstag werde ich noch nicht am Start sein, wenn ich wieder so weit bin melde ich mich hier noch und stelle ein Termin ins LMB.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stick007 (9. April 2007)

Moin,

warum ist denn der Thread jetzt so eingeschlafen?
Nun bin ich extra aus Hannover weggezogen und wollte jetzt auch mal die Harburger Berge unsicher machen und keiner fährt mehr regelmäßig in den HaBe´s ? 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## hoedsch (9. April 2007)

Dass nun keiner mehr in den HaBe fährt ist ja nun nicht ganz richtig.
Ich würde auch gern wieder Dienstags fahren, da aber die nächsten 7 Wochen wieder Stauerparty vor dem Elbtunnel herrscht, werde ich es in der Zeit nicht zum 18 Uhr Termin schaffen. Danach gehts dann vermutlich wieder.
Aber am Wochenende ist eigentlich auch immer was los.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Kompostman (9. April 2007)

Wann willst du denn fahren?


----------



## Kompostman (10. April 2007)

Ich fahre heute Abend um 1800.
Bei Rückfragen 0179/6840027


----------



## Kompostman (11. April 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4348


----------



## hoedsch (28. April 2007)

Die Dienstagsrunde soll mal wieder belebt werden.
Mein Vorschlag ist es am Dienstag 1.5. an der Kärnter Hütte zu starten.
Ich werde mal einen Termin ins LMB eintragen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3398

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasenheide (29. April 2007)

Gute Idee, wir sind schon mal mit mindestens drei Leuten dabei.


----------



## Braunbaer (1. Mai 2007)

Ich bin zwar noch etwas lädiert vom Sonntag, würde mich aber trotzdem gerne Eurer Truppe anschließen 

Bis nachher...
Gruß
Braunbär


----------



## hoedsch (1. Mai 2007)

Das werden ja richtig viele heute.

Bis nachher
Clemens


----------



## hasenheide (1. Mai 2007)

Na, das war doch nett heute.

Eine Gruppe, die sich nicht regelmässig versehentlich trennt, ist keine Gruppe.
 

36:18 in 2:22:50 laut meinem Tacho.


----------



## hoedsch (2. Mai 2007)

Ich kann noch 600 Hm hinzufügen.

Das wir 3 Leute verlieren, war leider nicht so geplant.
Das hilft wahrscheinlich nur, dass ein Ortskundiger als letzter fährt, der genau den Weg kennt.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Kompostman (2. Mai 2007)

4 Clemens! 4!


----------



## stick007 (2. Mai 2007)

War eine schöne Tour. Das bei der Größe der Gruppe ein Ortskundiger noch hinten mitfährt, halte ich auch für sehr sinnvoll. Eventuell kann man die Gruppe auch teilen. Vorausgesetzt man hat wirklich zwei Ortskundige.

Wie auch immer.

Gruß
Björn

P.S. Was macht das Liteville Kompostman? Wieder fahrbereit?


----------



## Manni1599 (2. Mai 2007)

Ist das Ding schon wieder hin?

Was machst Du nur damit?


----------



## Kompostman (3. Mai 2007)

Ich habe zu Hause den Führungsring des Lagers wieder mit Loctite eingepresst und bekomme per Post noch einen neuen von DT zu meinem Händler. Hätte ich eine Zange mitgehabt, hätte ich das auch vor Ort machen können. Nund ja, mal sehen ob das so hält.
Mir ist es allerdings auch unerklärlich wie sich das überhaupt lösen konnte.


----------



## hoedsch (13. Mai 2007)

Nächsten Dienstag soll mal wieder gefahren werden.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3398
Treff ist 18 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte, Abfahrt spätestens 18:10 Uhr.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (21. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit miteinander!

Findet morgen was statt?


----------



## GFreude (21. Mai 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Mahlzeit miteinander!
> Findet morgen was statt?



Sei gegrüßt Sven!!! 
Schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen! Fahr zwar Morgen nicht in eurer Ecke, wünsche dir und allen anderen aber 'ne schöne Tour!!!

Vielleicht sehen wir uns demnächst ja mal wieder!

Schönen Gruß und hiho


----------



## ahara (21. Mai 2007)

Hi Sven...

Warst ja lange weg. Schön, dass du wieder fährst....

Grüße aus Escheburg


----------



## hoedsch (21. Mai 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Mahlzeit miteinander!
> 
> Findet morgen was statt?



Leider kann ich morgen nicht, sonst hätte ich wieder eine Tour eingestellt.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## John Rico (21. Mai 2007)

GFreude schrieb:


> Sei gegrüßt Sven!!!
> Schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen! Fahr zwar Morgen nicht in eurer Ecke, wünsche dir und allen anderen aber 'ne schöne Tour!!!
> 
> Vielleicht sehen wir uns demnächst ja mal wieder!
> ...





ahara schrieb:


> Hi Sven...
> 
> Warst ja lange weg. Schön, dass du wieder fährst....
> 
> Grüße aus Escheburg



Wow, dass so schnell eine Reaktion kommt, und dann auch noch von zwei "Thread-Fremden", hätte ich ja nicht gedacht.
Dank euch beiden für die lieben Worte, ja es wird dringend Zeit, dass auch ich den Wald mal wieder unsicher mache.
Die gestrige Straßenrunde und auch das joggen letzen Freitag gingen schon wieder recht gut, wollte morgen eigentlich mal austesten, was meine Beine zu etwas hügeligerem Terrain sagen.

Will von den Escheburgern eigentlich keiner nach Buchholz?
Irgendwie gibt's ja so gar kein Feedback auf meine Anfrage ...


@hoedsch:
Schade, hatte auf ne Tour von dir gehofft.
Falls sonst jemand fahren will, meldet euch mal, dann muss ich nicht alleine los.
Wird bei mir aber wohl ne langsamere Tour, und es könnte passieren, dass ich nach ner gewissen Zeit aussteige, das nur als Vorwarnung...


----------



## Beppo (22. Mai 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Mahlzeit miteinander!
> 
> Findet morgen was statt?



Moin Moin Sven,

welcome back to nature movenment 
Schön dass Du wieder zurück bist, war ´ne lange Zeit...

Wir sehen uns in Buchholz, gell?

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## John Rico (22. Mai 2007)

@Beppo:

Danke, danke!!! War wirklich lange, aber du kennst das ja (leider) auch zu gut ...
Wenn es keine Katzen und Hunde regnet, bin ich auf jeden Fall da!
Dann kann ich dieses Jahr den Fotographen spielen, falls Christian nicht kommt. 


@Tour heute:
So, letzte Chance!

Wenn sich noch jemand meldet, würde ich bis z.B. 18.00 Uhr warten, ansonsten mache ich mich wohl schon etwas eher auf den Weg.
Sagt also bitte bis spätestens 16.00 Uhr bescheid, sonst bin ich wahrscheinlich weg.
Das Guiden sollte übr. kein Problem sein, ich denke, dass ich mich an die meisten Wege noch erinnern kann.  

Gruß
sven


----------



## Pueppchen (11. Juni 2007)

Hi,
gilt die Dienstagsrunde wieder als fester Termin im wöchentlichen Tour-Plan? Haben am WE ein bekanntes Gesicht der letzten Dienstagsrunde getroffen (shit, leider kann ich mir keine Namen merken - verzeih) und endlich mal wieder richtige Trails gefahren. Danke dafür.
Da wir uns immer noch in den HaBes verfahren wie doof (schon fast peinlich) würde ich mich gern wieder anschließen um mal ein bisschen 'sicherer' zu werden.
Ingo


----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (11. Juni 2007)

Moin moin,
ich habe hier öfters über die "legendäre" Dienstagsrunde gelesen und würde mich gerne mal anschließen.
War bisher ein paar mal in de HaBe's unterwegs, kenne mich aber noch nicht so richtig aus.

Kondition und Bike sind auf jeden Fall Geländetauglich, Helm ist auch vorhanden.

Also, wer hat lust vielleicht morgen ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunchild (11. Juni 2007)

@Pueppchen
Ich hoffe ihr seit noch gut nach Hause/zur Kärntner Hütte gekommen. Ich werde mich mal melden wenn es wieder in den Wald geht.

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## -iolaus- (12. Juni 2007)

@Sunchild

Ich hoffe, du hattest noch eine schöne Runde.  

Wir hatten uns ja ne Ewigkeit nicht gesehen. Vielleicht klappt es ja an den künftigen Di´s..., ich fahre fast regelmäßig.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Pueppchen (13. Juni 2007)

@Sunchild mit dem einen oder anderen, unfreiwilligen Abstecher waren wir noch pünktlich an der Hütte. Hat sehr viel spass gemacht und würde mich freuen, bald mal wieder mit euch zu fahren.
Wen hattest du denn im Schlepptau? Das Gesicht war mir unbekannt. Wär sehr an den GPS-Daten interessiert.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## cheppe234 (18. Juni 2007)

Servus,

"Neu-Hamburger" möchte gern wissen, ob es morgen eine Tour gibt. Wenn ich mir den Thread so durchlese, ist 18:00 Uhr Abfahrt an Kärntner Hütte, korrekt? Wie komme ich mit ÖPNV dorthin bzw. welches ist die naheliegenste S-Bahn-Station?

Thanx Nico


----------



## gnss (18. Juni 2007)

neuwiedenthal, aber zwischen 16 und 18 uhr darf man sein fahrrad nicht in der s-bahn mitnehmen.


----------



## cheppe234 (18. Juni 2007)

Wie dämlich ist das denn? Wozu gibt's denn die Bahn? Nun denn, wie streng wird es denn kontrolliert?  Fährt jemand aus Barmbek und Umgebung mit'm Auto hin und könnte mich bitte mitnehmen? Wie lange seit ihr normalerweise unterwegs? 

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (18. Juni 2007)

Morgen woll'n wir mal wieder. Termin ist im LMB.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## cheppe234 (19. Juni 2007)

Muss meinen Start in eurer Gruppe leider verschieben. Ein Kollege ist seit gestern krank, sodass meine eigentlich freier Tag heute gestrichen wurde und ich bis 19:00 Uhr malochen werde. 

Have fun!


----------



## BolbyM (20. Juni 2007)

Moin! Eigentlich schade, dass ihr schon um 18Uhr startet. Ein Kollege von mir und ich waren letzten Donenrstag und gestern in den HaBes, da er aber erst um 18Uhr Feierabend machen kann und wir dann vom Berliner Tor dahin müssen, ist 18Uhr unschaffbar. Sind gestern aber schön in der FiBeHe gestartet und mal zum Kahlstein geradelt und durch Modder und Schlamm wieder (auf Umwegen) zurück in die FiBeHe. War geiles Wetter, die Temperatiur war perfekt und vom Licht her ging es auch noch.


----------



## Cyclon (29. Juni 2007)

wie wärs denn mal mit einer Reaktivierung der DOD-Runden?

ich stell mal einen neuen Termin ein und hoffe auf eure rege Teilnahme...


----------



## BolbyM (29. Juni 2007)

Interesse besteht. HaBe sind eh schöner als Sachsenwald. Aber der Termin (18Uhr) passt meinem Kumpel und mir leider nicht.


----------



## John Rico (29. Juni 2007)

cheppe234 schrieb:


> Wie dämlich ist das denn? Wozu gibt's denn die Bahn? Nun denn, wie streng wird es denn kontrolliert?  Fährt jemand aus Barmbek und Umgebung mit'm Auto hin und könnte mich bitte mitnehmen? Wie lange seit ihr normalerweise unterwegs?
> 
> Fragen über Fragen...



Da dir noch keiner geantwortet hat, mach ich es mal ...  

Hatte das gleiche Problem auch mal, als ich nach Escheburg zur Tour wollte.
Mich haben sie am Hbf auch prompt erwischt und ich musste 10  bezahlen.  
Eine Option wäre, über den alten Elbtunnel (Landungsbrücken) mit dem Bike anzureisen, sind vom Tunnel bis zur KH dann etwa noch 12 km (plus dein Weg zum Tunnel).
Ansonsten kannst du gucken, ob der Metronom / eine Regionalbahn vom Hbf nach Harburg fährt. Die haben keine Sperrzeit, dafür musst du ggf. ca. 3  fürs Bike bezahlen (Semesterticket o.ä. ist auch in diesen Bahnen gültig).
Willst du es in der S-Bahn riskieren, würde ich dir empfehlen, zumindest den Hbf zu meiden, da dort die meisten "Blaumänner" rumlaufen.
Also z.B. Berliner Tor aussteigen und bis Hammerbrook mit dem Rad fahren (ist nichtmal ein Kilometer).

Ist alles total nervig, aber es gibt keine Chance, das zu umgehen, habe damals alles versucht.
(Es sei denn, du machst auf deinem Bike ein Klapprad oder verpackst es in einer Tasche)
Ein kleiner Lichtblick ist allerdings, dass bald die Schul-Sommerferien anfangen und in der Zeit die Sperrstunden aufgehoben sind.

Hoffe, das hilft dir etwas weiter.
Gruß
Sven


----------



## Th.S16 (13. Juli 2007)

Ja Moin !

Wird am 14. oder 15.07. in den Ha-Be´s gefahren ??

Gruss
T.


----------



## BolbyM (13. Juli 2007)

Zu der Bahngeschichte: Die Blaumänner sind gar nicht die schlimmsten Leute. Nerviger (auch wenn sie sich zurecht beschweren) sind die anderen Fahrgäste. Um die Zeit ist es aber auch meist so voll, dass da nichts mehr geht. Wenn Du Pech hast, dann sieht die der Lokführer auf seinem Monitor und fährt nicht eher los, bis Du Dich aus der Bahn entfernt hast/von den anderen Fahrgästen dazu bewogen wurdest.

@Th.S16: Ich werde morgen mit einem Kumpel in den HaBe unterwegs sein. Starten tun wir meistens auf dem Parkplatz Ecke Hogenbrook/Schnuckendrift. Aufgrund der vielen Baustellen auf dem Weg von Reinbek nach Harburg kann ich Dir aber keine genaue Zeit sagen. Wir wollen gegen 11Uhr aus Reinbek los, es kann also sein, dass wir um 11:40Uhr da sind, es kann aber auch 12:30Uhr werden - wie letzten Samstag  
Auf der Tour hatten wir erst den 20km-Stau auf der A1, dann eine Vollsperrung der B5 mit einem langen Stau und dann einen Unfall mit Stau auf der B73 bei der AS Heimfeld. Wir waren über 90Minuten unterwegs und dann hat es auch noch so geregnet, dass wir lieber nicht gefahren sind.


----------



## hoedsch (19. August 2007)

Moin beisammen,

nächsten Dienstag würde ich gern mal wieder eine Runde drehen.
Mein Vorschlag ist, um 18:30 Uhr zu starten, da 18 Uhr einigen Leuten zu früh war. 2 Std können wir dennoch fahren bevor es dunkel wird.

@John Rico: komm doch mal wieder mit. Es ist auch langsam.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## John Rico (19. August 2007)

Schön, dass du nicht aufgibst die Runde doch noch zu reaktivieren!  

Werde mal zusehen, dass ich es Dienstag schaffe.
Und aussteigen kann ich unterwegs zur Not ja immer noch.

Meld mich auf jeden Fall nochmal, ob es was wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (20. August 2007)

Moin,

würde gerne morgen mal mitfahren.
Wo genau trfft ihr euch denn, Kärtner Hütte?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## hoedsch (20. August 2007)

Ja, der Treffpunkt ist Kärntner Hütte. Siehe auch Termin im LMB.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2510

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## grisuhh (20. August 2007)

Mist, ich hatte extra frei genommen - da unser firmenumzug endlich vorbei ist und wollte dienstag biken - aber ich mus zum CT  mein knie hat den umzug nicht überstanden...

aber ich wünsche euch viel spaß!!!


----------



## ralfathome (20. August 2007)

moin aus Bremen,
ich würde auch gern mal wieder vorbeischauen, bin aber nicht sicher ob das morgen klappt. Wenn dann bin ich pünktlich an der Hütte, Ihr braucht also nicht auf mich warten (jedenfalls nicht an der Hütte, auf der Tour bin ich sicher mal wieder der Bremser, auch wenn langsam gefahren wird)

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## OBRADY (20. August 2007)

Moin Moin..

Ich wäre wohl auch dabei.Sollte das Wetter allerdings nicht mitspielen , bleib ich zu Hause.
Obwohl Clemens und ich ja nach der letzten "Heidetour " regenerprobt sind.
Schick doch mal Deine Handynummer per PM zwecks kurzfristiger Kontaktaufnahme.

Danke sagt
Anja


----------



## ralfathome (20. August 2007)

moin,
so richtiges Schmuhwetter wäre allerdings nicht so gut. Gegen 17:00 werde ich wohl mit dem Auto losdüsen. PN sind in Arbeit.

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## John Rico (21. August 2007)

Das geht ja schon wieder gut los, hier schüttet es momentan richtig!  

Naja, fahr jetzt erstmal arbeiten und meld mich dann gegen 17 Uhr nochmal, ob ich dabei bin.
Hoffen wir mal, dass es bald wieder trocken ist.


----------



## Sanz (21. August 2007)

Hi, ich werde wohl auch kommen! Zur Zeit gehts mit dem Wetter, mal sehen.....

Andre


----------



## ralfathome (21. August 2007)

moin,
und sorry,
hier in HB ist Dauerregen, ich müßte noch mit dem Rad zur Garage und würde dabei schon auf die Mütze kriegen. Ich tendiere im Moment sehr dahin, meine Teilnahme abzusagen. Ich hatte mich gestern sehr auf die Habe's gefreut, Dauerregen hab ich überhaupt nicht erwartet.  

Viel Spaß, wenn Ihr fahrt!
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvi (21. August 2007)

Also 18:30 kann ich mit Müh und Not auch schaffen....

Mal sehen, in der Innenstadt ist es derzeit absolut ätzendes Wetter.

Also vielleicht bis später,

Silvi


----------



## hoedsch (21. August 2007)

Das Wetter wird langsam besser, wenn man dem Regenradar glaubt.
Die Runde findet also statt und ich bitte darum, dass ich nicht der einzige um 18:30 Uhr an der Hütte bleibe.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Marec (21. August 2007)

Moin, 

mein Blick aus dem Fenster sagt und ich wohn auf´m Berg unter´m Dach, dass gerade eine Regenfront über der Haake und weiter nördlich ist. Die nächste ist in anmarsch. Ich glaube nicht, dass ihr nur von unten nass werdet.

Gruß der Pessimist


----------



## Silvi (21. August 2007)

Ich bin zwar noch nicht in Harburg angekommen aber ich vermute, dass ich heute eher aus Zucker bin und sage daher ab.

Also dann, kommt bestimmt auch wieder besseres Wetter. 

Silvi


----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (21. August 2007)

Egal, Sch.. auf das Wetter, bin trotzdem dabei.
Wir sind in HH doch Kummer mit dem Wetter gewohnt. ;-)

Bis später

Gruß

Frank


----------



## OBRADY (21. August 2007)

Moin,Moin..

Hier regnet es seit Stunden, außerdem bin gerade erst von der Arbeit zurück und werde heute nicht mit Euch fahren.
Näxter Versuch morgen..???

Grüße aus Stade 
Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (21. August 2007)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Das Wetter wird langsam besser, wenn man dem Regenradar glaubt.
> Die Runde findet also statt und ich bitte darum, dass ich nicht der einzige um 18:30 Uhr an der Hütte bleibe.
> 
> Gruß
> Clemens


sorry, abgemeldet hatte ich mich vorhin schon. Hier sind gerade cats and dogs.  

Hoffentlich werde ich nicht gesteinigt, wenn ich noch mal Interresse an einer Habe-Tour bekunde. 

Jedenfalls drück ich die Daumen, das es nachher sonnig ist.
ralf


----------



## John Rico (21. August 2007)

Da es seit min. 2 Stunden trocken ist, bin ich heute mal Optimist.

Wenn es in der nächsten Stunde nicht noch einen Wolkenbruch gibt, bin ich um halb an der Hütte.


----------



## Marec (21. August 2007)

Die Sonne scheint ein wenig...


----------



## hoedsch (22. August 2007)

Also wir sind zu viert gefahren und hatten Sonne, Regen und Schlamm.
Aber eine schöne Runde war es trotzdem.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## John Rico (22. August 2007)

Ja, war wirklich mal wieder richtig schön, mit euch ne Runde durch die HaBe's zu drehen, auch wenn ich am Ende ziemlich platt war.
Auch nochmal danke an den Guide für die schöne und Wiedereinsteiger-freundliche Streckenwahl!  

Ich werd jetzt definitiv sehen, dass ich wieder regelmäßig mitkomme, dann klappt's auch wieder mit der Kondition.
Heute steht allerdings erstmal Bikepflege an ...

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (22. August 2007)

Moin,

ich fand die Runde auch richtig klasse! Vielen Dank nochmal fürs mitnehmen . 
Wenn ich kann, komme ich das nächste mal auf jeden Fall wieder mit.
Werde bis dahin auch noch an meiner Kondition arbeiten.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## frenkhenk (27. August 2007)

Ist für den 28.08. wieder was geplant?


----------



## hoedsch (27. August 2007)

Ich kann derzeit leider noch nicht abschätzen, ob ich rechtzeitig die Arbeit beenden kann.

Aber offensichtlich findet morgen hier auch hier was statt. Da wird aber schneller gefahren.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4004261#post4004261

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Sanz (27. August 2007)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich kann derzeit leider noch nicht abschätzen, ob ich rechtzeitig die Arbeit beenden kann.
> 
> Aber offensichtlich findet morgen hier auch hier was statt. Da wird aber schneller gefahren.
> 
> ...




Aber nicht wirklich schnell! Es wird eben ohne große Pausen durchgefahren, gequatscht wird trotzdem.

Gruß
Andre

Andre


----------



## frenkhenk (27. August 2007)

Also Mittwoch 18:00 an der KH. 

Der Dienstag Termin ist für mich nicht machbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (27. August 2007)

frenkhenk schrieb:


> Also Mittwoch 18:00 an der KH.
> 
> Der Dienstag Termin ist für mich nicht machbar.




OK, bis Mittwoch!
Andre


----------



## hoedsch (28. August 2007)

Also ich kann nun heute definitiv nicht. Ich werde morgen um 18 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte sein zum Mittwochstermin.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## frenkhenk (28. August 2007)

Da habe ich mich ja auf was eingelassen. Die Racing Team Mitglieder sind ja gleich mehrfach vertreten. Dann bis morgen.


----------



## bugfrog (28. August 2007)

@frenkhenk
Habe gerade bei Deinen Fotos gesehen, dass an einem Bike von Dir jetzt eine Pace Gabel dran ist. Fährst Du mit dieser Gabel in den HaBe's? Hab die Gabel auch und befürchte, dass ich mir die in den HaBe's ruiniere. Auf Umbauen hab ich irgendwie nicht so richtig Lust, ansonsten würde ich dann auch mal mitfahren, allerdings dann mit meinem 2ten Bike, dass jetzt 16 Jahre aufm Buckel hat. Greez
Bugfrog


----------



## John Rico (28. August 2007)

frenkhenk schrieb:


> Da habe ich mich ja auf was eingelassen. Die Racing Team Mitglieder sind ja gleich mehrfach vertreten. Dann bis morgen.



Ich werd morgen wohl auch kommen, hab mein Bike heute wieder fit bekommen, nachdem es letzten Dienstag ziemlich gelitten hat.
Zur Not machen wir dann ne langsame Runde auf, da meine Kondition und "fit" momentan ungefähr so zusammenpassen wie schwarz und weiß ...

Gruß
Sven


----------



## BolbyM (29. August 2007)

Schade, dass ihr immer schon so früh losfahrt, 18Uhr ist für mich immer nicht machbar und sich im Gelände zu suchen hat ja schonmal gar keinen Zweck...


----------



## hoedsch (29. August 2007)

Es wird halt auch immer früher dunkel.
Ab nächsten Monat kann man schon wieder über Lampen für das Ende der Tour nachdenken.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## John Rico (29. August 2007)

BolbyM schrieb:


> Schade, dass ihr immer schon so früh losfahrt, 18Uhr ist für mich immer nicht machbar und sich im Gelände zu suchen hat ja schonmal gar keinen Zweck...



Ab wann könntest du denn? Wir haben es letztes JAhr auch ein paarmal gemacht, dass wir einige etwas später bei der KH eingesammelt haben bzw. wir uns dann für ne bestimmte Uhrzeit an einem Punkt verabredet haben. 

Allerdings hat Clemens schon recht, mittlerweile ist es ab 20.00 Uhr, spätestens 20.30 Uhr schon fast zu dunkel...

Gruß
Sven


----------



## thomas hh (29. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Name ist Thomas, ich wohne in HH-Barmbek und
komme heute mal mit auf die D.O.D.
Ich war schonmal in den Harburger Bergen und muß sagen dass es dort Steigungen gibt die ich nur schiebend bewältigen kann.
Mal sehen wie weit ich mithalte.

Bis später
Gruss Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BolbyM (29. August 2007)

Ich könnte um ca. 18:30Uhr an den HaBe bzw. an der KH sein... wenn das i.O. wäre, dann wäre ich heute dabei.


----------



## John Rico (29. August 2007)

BolbyM schrieb:


> Ich könnte um ca. 18:30Uhr an den HaBe bzw. an der KH sein... wenn das i.O. wäre, dann wäre ich heute dabei.



Da sich sonst keiner gemeldet hat und ich die heutige Tour nicht leiten werde, war das für heute wahrscheinlich zu kurzfristig.
Aber wir können das ja für nächste Woche mal ins Auge fassen und dann rechtzeitig absprechen.
Mit entsprechender Planung kriegen wir das auf jeden Fall hin!


----------



## frenkhenk (29. August 2007)

bugfrog schrieb:


> @frenkhenk
> Habe gerade bei Deinen Fotos gesehen, dass an einem Bike von Dir jetzt eine Pace Gabel dran ist. Fährst Du mit dieser Gabel in den HaBe's?



Ich bin am WE in den HaBe's gefahren und das ging gut. Habe ja bestimmt nicht alles gesehen, aber bin mit dem Rad schon schlimmere Sachen gefahren. Die steckt bis jetzt viel weg.

Bis gleich.


----------



## iglg (29. August 2007)

frenkhenk schrieb:


> Ich bin am WE in den HaBe's gefahren und das ging gut. Habe ja bestimmt nicht alles gesehen, aber bin mit dem Rad schon schlimmere Sachen gefahren. Die steckt bis jetzt viel weg.
> 
> Bis gleich.



Wozu ist so eine Gabel denn gut, wenn sie nicht mal die Trails in Norddeutschland überstehen sollte ?


----------



## frenkhenk (29. August 2007)

iglg schrieb:


> Wozu ist so eine Gabel denn gut, wenn sie nicht mal die Trails in Norddeutschland überstehen sollte ?



Ich habe das ja nicht bezweifelt, dass sie das nicht wegsteckt! War vielleicht etwas ungünstig ausgedrückt.

edit sagt: Du fragst nach dem wofür, eben im Norddeutschen Flachland kommt man auch mit einer starren aus, ganz einfach.


----------



## ralfathome (29. August 2007)

Hi,
für nächsten Dienstag habe ich einen Besuch der HaBe's anvisiert. Hoffentlich schüttet es dann nicht wieder wie verrückt. Naß und dreckig im Auto nach Bremen zurück ist nix.

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (30. August 2007)

Hallo,

ja mich gibt's auch noch  Ich wohne sogar mittlerweile näher an die HaBe's dran. 

Ich habe mich gestern spontan für die Jedermannsstaffel vom Harburger Crossduathlon angemeldet also muss ich an meine Kondition arbeiten. Ich denke, ich werde Dienstag ein Stündchen mitfahren. Danach klinke ich mich aus weil ich Mittwoch auch noch mit ein Thriathletin zum laufen verabredet bin  

Gruß

Jan

Tante Edit meldet noch  : JanV will versuchen regelmäßig zu Nightriden am Dienstag die kommenden Winter.


----------



## BolbyM (30. August 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Da sich sonst keiner gemeldet hat und ich die heutige Tour nicht leiten werde, war das für heute wahrscheinlich zu kurzfristig.
> Aber wir können das ja für nächste Woche mal ins Auge fassen und dann rechtzeitig absprechen.
> Mit entsprechender Planung kriegen wir das auf jeden Fall hin!



Und wie es der Zufall so wollte, habe ich euch ja doch gefunden. Im Nachhinein betrachtet war das ein echt extremer Zufall, da wir uns ja schon im Naturschutzgebiet Fischbeker Heide getroffen haben. Aber wer auch immer etwas von "gemütlich" gesagt hat, der hat andere Vorstellungen von Gemütlichkeit als ich  
War aber eine sehr schöne Runde!


----------



## John Rico (30. August 2007)

Naja, dass es nicht sooo gemütlich war, konnte man ja schon daran sehen, dass sich die Gruppe auf den ersten 8 km um 40 % dezimiert hat.  

Bin dann noch in meinem Tempo zum Paul-Roth-Stein und hab mich dann so langsam auf den Heimweg gemacht. Wurde am Ende auch ganz schön kalt, oder kam mir das nur so vor?

Dabei fällt mir ein, ist der PRS schon länger blockiert? Sowohl die "Hauptauffahrt" als auch der Weg hintenrum (nach dem Wurzeluphill nicht geradeaus sondern links weg) sind durch Baumstämme komplett dicht, durfte mein Bike erstmal durchs Unterholz tragen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## BolbyM (30. August 2007)

Also mir kam es auch sehr kalt vor, gerade so zum Schluss hin. Ab ca. 19:30Uhr war ich echt froh, dass ich etwas Langes obenrum anhatte. Und düster wurde es ab 20Uhr dann auch schon ganz schön.
Zum PRS: Kann ich gar nicht genau sagen, als ich das letzte Mal dort war, kann ich mich an keine Baumstämme erinnern, ich glaube aber auch, dass ich da immer ganz andere Wege benutze als Du...


----------



## Sanz (30. August 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Dabei fällt mir ein, ist der PRS schon länger blockiert? Sowohl die "Hauptauffahrt" als auch der Weg hintenrum (nach dem Wurzeluphill nicht geradeaus sondern links weg) sind durch Baumstämme komplett dicht, durfte mein Bike erstmal durchs Unterholz tragen.
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Jo, das mit dem Alternativweg ist schon locker 3 Monate so! Links um den Baum entsteht ja so langsam ein Trail. Der Hauptweg ist vor ca. 5 Wochen anspruchsvoller gestaltet worden. Wohl wieder Wanderer die zuviel Zeit haben und Trailpflege betreiben!

Andre


----------



## John Rico (30. August 2007)

Sanz schrieb:


> Jo, das mit dem Alternativweg ist schon locker 3 Monate so! Links um den Baum entsteht ja so langsam ein Trail. Der Hauptweg ist vor ca. 5 Wochen anspruchsvoller gestaltet worden. Wohl wieder Wanderer die zuviel Zeit haben und Trailpflege betreiben!
> 
> Andre



Ich habe natürlich den Weg rechts den Hang hoch genommen, da mir der linke nicht wirklich nach nem Weg und fahrbar aussah. Beim nächsten Mal bin ich schlauer.

Meinst du das auf dem Hauptweg waren "Zivilisten"? Der Nebenweg ist durch so große Bäume blockiert, das war definitiv ein Förster o.ä.
Das auf dem Hauptweg sah mir von oben auch zu groß für jähzornige Hundebesitzer aus, kann mich aber irren.


----------



## thomas hh (31. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich hatte schwierigkeiten das Tempo mitzuhalten. Zum Glück war dann mein Hinterreifen platt
bevor ich vor Erschöpfung vom Rad gefallen bin.
Erstaunlicherweise war eine Heftzwecke im Reifen.Wie kommt die denn in den Wald?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Christian_74 (31. August 2007)

JanV schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gestern spontan für die Jedermannsstaffel vom Harburger Crossduathlon angemeldet also muss ich an meine Kondition arbeiten. Ich denke, ich werde Dienstag ein Stündchen mitfahren. Danach klinke ich mich aus weil ich Mittwoch auch noch mit ein Thriathletin zum laufen verabredet bin



Schön, dass andere vom IBC auch dabei sein werden. Evtl. trifft man sich dort. 

Welche Strecke wirst du fahren?


----------



## AndreZ. (31. August 2007)

Nachdem ich dieses Jahr noch garnicht in der Woche in den HaBe´s war, denke ich, dass ich mich nächste Woche (trockenheit voraussetzung) egal ob Dienstag oder Mittwoch mal anschliessen werde!!!
18 Uhr ist für mich locker zu schaffen... 

@ Sven wäre schön wenn wir mal wieder ne Runde zusammen drehen könnten!


Gruss

Andre Z. aus WL


----------



## Sanz (31. August 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ich habe natürlich den Weg rechts den Hang hoch genommen, da mir der linke nicht wirklich nach nem Weg und fahrbar aussah. Beim nächsten Mal bin ich schlauer.
> 
> Meinst du das auf dem Hauptweg waren "Zivilisten"? Der Nebenweg ist durch so große Bäume blockiert, das war definitiv ein Förster o.ä.
> Das auf dem Hauptweg sah mir von oben auch zu groß für jähzornige Hundebesitzer aus, kann mich aber irren.



Hi,
der Baum auf der Nebenstrecke ist wohl durch Ermüdung umgekippt, und die Hauptstrecke durch "Profis" gesperrt.

Bei nächster Möglichkeit suche ich mir eine Alternative, muß es eigentlich geben!
So entstehen immer mehr Trails, die "Profis" arbeiten gegen Ihr eigentliches Vorhaben und für uns kommt so ein wenig Abwechslung!

Gruß Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (2. September 2007)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> @ Sven wäre schön wenn wir mal wieder ne Runde zusammen drehen könnten!



Immer gerne, musste heute grad dran denken, als ich beim Triathlon am Pirate-Stand die rosa Höschen gesehen habe. 
Versprich dir aber nicht zuviel davon, musste letzen Mittwoch auch aussteigen, weil's einfach noch nicht wieder ging/geht.

Werde aber Dienstag wieder dabei sein, sofern das Wetter mitspielt.
Und mein Hintern, konnte nach der letzten Tour zwei Tage lang nicht sitzen.
Soviel zum Thema neuer Sattel, aber wie heißt es so schön: Wer ein schönes Bike haben will, muss leiden!   



Sanz schrieb:


> So entstehen immer mehr Trails, die "Profis" arbeiten gegen Ihr eigentliches Vorhaben und für uns kommt so ein wenig Abwechslung!



Stimmt!  
War einfach nur überrascht, aber ein neuer Trail ist ja schnell gefunden und "eingefahren", wird beim nächsten Mal auf jeden Fall etwas genauer untersucht.


Dann wohl bis Dienstag!
Gruß
Sven


----------



## John Rico (3. September 2007)

Wie sieht's denn aus mit morgen?
Soll zumindest trocken werden, wenn auch ziemlich kalt.

Stelle einfach mal einen Termin rein, s. hier
Startzeit 18:00 Uht ist hoffentlich ok für alle, da Sonnenuntergang schon um 20:00 Uhr ist, sollten wir nicht später los.
Früher wäre auch nicht schlecht, denke aber, dass die meisten das nicht schaffen.

Würde mich freuen, wenn noch ein paar mitkommen würden und wäre ehrlich gesagt auch froh, wenn ich nicht guiden müßte...
Sollte ich doch guiden, wird's definitiv ne ruhige Tour, also nicht wie im letzten Jahr!

Dann hoffentlich bis morgen!
Sven


----------



## ralfathome (3. September 2007)

hi,
ob ruhig oder nicht, Spaß macht es sicher. Diesmal lasse ich mich von Regen und sonstwas nicht aufhalten. Ich werde pünktlich um 18:00 bzw. so wie Ihr vereinbart an der KH sein, vielleicht auch schon wesentlich früher für eine kurze alone-Expedition.

Bis denn dann
ralf


----------



## John Rico (4. September 2007)

Kommt denn sonst noch jemand?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## ralfathome (4. September 2007)

Hi,
ich werde mich gleich auf den Weg machen und bin dann so gegen 16:30 - 17:00 an der KH, und dann natürlich wieder rechtzeitig kurz vor 18:00. 

Ist auch kein Problem für mich, wenn ich allein unterwegs bin, ich find mich schon zurecht. Für den Fall, das abgesagt oder zeitlich verlegt wird, hat Sven noch die Tel. per PN.

Ich *muß *einfach mal was Anderes fahren, und ohne Startnummer. , deswegen heute HaBe. 

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## Sanz (4. September 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Kommt denn sonst noch jemand?
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Mal sehen ob ich es noch schaffe? Bin noch in der Firma.

Andre


----------



## ralfathome (4. September 2007)

ralfathome schrieb:


> ...................
> Ich *muß *einfach mal was Anderes fahren,
> .............


Yeessss, strike
Bis auf die kleine Einlage genau das was ich brauchte. 
Danke fürs mitnehmen!

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## John Rico (4. September 2007)

Welche kleine Einlage?
Hab ich irgendwas nicht mitgekriegt?  

War wirklich ne schöne Tour, wenn auch für mich mal wieder am Limit.
Aber das wird denke ich von Mal zu Mal besser, pünktlich zum Nightride bin ich (hoffentlich) wieder fit.  

Dann bis zum nächsten Mal!
Gruß
Sven


----------



## BolbyM (5. September 2007)

Ich werde heute auch eine Runde mit meinem Kumpel wagen. Zeitlich werden wir versuchen, um 18Uhr loszukommen, allerdings ist noch unsicher, wo wir starten: KH oder wieder im Fischbektal. Wenn aber wieder "die Wahnsinnigen"  von letzten Mittwoch unterwegs sein sollten, dann werden wir uns sicherlich sehen, weil ich versuchen werde, die Strecker wieder zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (9. September 2007)

Wie sieht's bei euch Dienstag mit 17:30 Uhr aus?
Hatten wir auf der letzten Tour ja schon angedacht, da es mittlerweile einfach super früh dunkel wird.

Meldet euch mal, ob ihr so früh könnt!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Kompostman (10. September 2007)

Wird bei mir leider nicht klappen, bin dann schon in Torbole.

rofl

Gruß

Alex


----------



## BolbyM (10. September 2007)

Das klappt bei uns gar nicht. 18Uhr war schon immer der frühste Termin, der aber eigentlich auch schon nicht ging. Wir werden dann nur noch am WE fahren...


----------



## Sanz (10. September 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Wie sieht's bei euch Dienstag mit 17:30 Uhr aus?
> Hatten wir auf der letzten Tour ja schon angedacht, da es mittlerweile einfach super früh dunkel wird.
> 
> Meldet euch mal, ob ihr so früh könnt!
> ...



Ich bin dabei! 17:30 ist besser, 18:00 Uhr ist langsam zu eng!

Bis morgen
Andre


----------



## John Rico (10. September 2007)

Wie sieht's mit dem Rest aus?
hoedsch ist ja nicht da, was ist mit AndreZ. oder anderen Mitfahrern?
Trage jetzt erstmal 17:30 Uhr ein, zur Not können wir das ja noch ändern.

@Peter:
Kommst du wieder. Weiß ja, dass du nur mitliest, kannst mir ja sonst per SMS kurz bescheid geben, ob's bei dir so früh geht, Nummer steht im LMB.

@BolbyM:
Wenn du auch 18:00 Uhr eigentlich nicht schaffst, wird es wirklich zu spät.
Gestern war es schon um kurz vor acht zu dunkel zum biken. Vielleicht können wir am WE zusammen touren, will ja eh wieder mehr fahren.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## sunchild (10. September 2007)

Hallo Sven
Würde ja auc gerne mal wieder ein Ründchen in der Woche drehen, klappt aber leider zeitlich nicht. Komme nicht früh genug von der Arbeit weg.
Dann Euch mal viel Spaß,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (10. September 2007)

Hallo Sven etc

Ich schau mal, ob ich es schaffe, melde mich im Laufe des Nachmittags noch mal. Wie ist denn der Regenradar?

Peter


----------



## John Rico (10. September 2007)

OK, bin allerdings morgen bis ca. 16:00 Uhr arbeiten und werd nur noch mal kurz hier reingucken, bevor ich losfahre.

Ich kenne kein Regenradar, das so weit in die Zukunft schaut.
Falls du wissen willst, wo man nachgucken kann:
http://www.wetteronline.de
http://www.radiohamburg.de


----------



## BolbyM (11. September 2007)

Wochenende hört sich gut an. Einen Tag werde ich definitiv im Sachsenwald fahren, aber den anderen Tag würde ich auch gerne in die HaBe.


----------



## peterbe (11. September 2007)

Bei dem Wetter: Ich bin heut um 17.30 dabei


----------



## Sanz (16. September 2007)

Hallo,
wie sieht es an diesem Dienstag aus? Sonnenuntergang ist um 19:32 Uhr. 17:30 sollte wohl späteste Abfahrtszeit sein! Was ist eigentlich im Kreis der Verdächtigen die früheste Startzeit an der Hütte?

Bis Dienstag und/oder Mittwoch
Andre


----------



## John Rico (16. September 2007)

Meine Startzeit wäre beliebig, aber ich glaube Peter schafft es nicht vor 17:30 Uhr.
Und zwei Stunden reichen mir mit euch momentan völlig.  

Wenn mein Rücken bis dahin wieder ok ist, bin ich dabei.
Geh jetzt ne Runde laufen, entweder es hilft oder ich sitze morgen wieder beim Orthopäden ... 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Cyclon (17. September 2007)

morgen 17:30:  
frühester Starttermin ist für mich so 16:30. Ausnahmsweise geht auch mal früher, so ca. 15:30.


----------



## John Rico (17. September 2007)

Das joggen war scheinbar hilfreich ...  

Hab mal einen Termin eingetragen, morgen 17:30 Uhr.

Wenn Peter kommt, wollte ich übr. mal meine Lampe mitbringen, damit ihr (Peter & Andre) euch die angucken könnt.
Brauche dafür aber ein Auto zum Zwischenlagern, da ich da Teil nicht bei der Tour mitnehmen will.

Dann bis morgen!
Sven


----------



## peterbe (17. September 2007)

Hallo, ich werde um 17.30 dabeisein. Mit Auto zum Zwischenlagern. 

Hoffentlich bei Trockenheit!
Grüße, Peter


----------



## John Rico (18. September 2007)

So, fahre jetzt noch ein paar Stunden schrauben.

Solltet ihr euch das doch überlegen, informiert mich bitte über Handy, dann kann ich etwas länger arbeiten.
Ansonsten bis nachher!

Sven

PS: Lampe bringe ich mit, sofern sie funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (18. September 2007)

moin aus Bremen,
wenn bei der Anreise nix mehr schief geht bin ich nachher mit dem alten Fully dabei.
Wenn ich nicht pünktlich an der KH bin bitte nicht auf mich warten, dann ist sicher was dazwischengekommen.

Gruß
ralf


----------



## ralfathome (19. September 2007)

hi,
hat mir gestern wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht mit Euch. Für mich war es dann wohl die letzte D.O.D. in diesem Jahr, wegen Licht und Anreise und so.

Ich habe mal den 3.Okt. für meinen nächsten Ausflug in die HaBe's anvisiert. Also bringt Euch in Sicherheit oder nehmt Euch nix vor, je nachdem.. 

Und eigentlich wollte ich Peter gestern fragen ob die über Mtb-news verschickte E-Mail angekommen ist, hab ich aber vergessen!?

Happy biking
ralf


----------



## John Rico (20. September 2007)

War wirklich klasse gestern, auch wenn es am Ende zu einem Nightride wurde - ohne Licht!  
Danke auch noch mal an den Guide, war ne schöne Tour!  
Bin ganz froh wenn das momentan noch jemand anderes übernimmt, hab doch ziemlich viel vergessen.

Vielleicht können wir in Zukunft auch mal am WE starten, für die Leute ohne Licht.
Wie sieht's z.B. bei euch am Sonntag aus?
Überlege da noch ne Runde zu drehen, da meine bessere Hälfte da zum Punktspiel muss und ich Auslauf habe.  
Meldet euch doch mal, ob ihr Zeit und Lust habt!

Sven


----------



## peterbe (20. September 2007)

Also, auch mir hat die Runde am Dienstag Spaß gemacht, Night-Ride ohne Licht war witzig, doch nach der Vorführung eurer Lampen habe ich jetzt beschlossen, nicht zu bauen, das trau ich mir nicht zu, sondern eine Wilma bestellt. Ich bin eher für die Komplettversion mit Garantie...
Also, demnächst dann Night-Ride mit Licht. 

Sonntag werden wir mit einer Mixed-Gruppe unterwegs sein, eher Sonntagstempo, haben aber noch keine Zeit ausgemacht.

Grüße, Peter


----------



## OBRADY (21. September 2007)

Tach..
Also für eine Runde am Sonntag sind Janny und ich auch zu haben.

Zeitlich eher gen Frühnachmittag , da wir noch mit Freunden zum Frühstück verabredet sind...

@Peterbe..wir wären dann sozusagen auch als Mixed-Gruppe unterwegs.

Vielleicht können wir uns ja mit ein paar Leuten zusammentun.

Einen angenehmen Samstag wünscht

Anja


----------



## Joyman (21. September 2007)

Mointach!

Bin neu hier (im Forum) und treibe mich vornehmlich SAMSTACHS im HH Osten rum, so Höltigbaum etc. würde aber auchmal gerne die HaBe kennenlernen, wie gesagt Sonnabends.

Mailt doch mal hierher und schaun wer mal...

Grüße,

Rainer
 auf Klein Atti Race aus 97


----------



## John Rico (21. September 2007)

OBRADY schrieb:


> Tach..
> Also für eine Runde am Sonntag sind Janny und ich auch zu haben.



Hallo Anja, lange nicht mehr gehört / gesehen!
Das ist doch super, ich wollte so gegen 13:00 - 14:00 Uhr los, dann sind wir ja schon zu dritt.
Trage heute Abend mal einen Termin ein, vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar Leute.

@Peter:
Vielleicht können wir die Gruppen ja wirklich zusammenlegen, neue Leute sind immer gut.
Koordinier das doch mal mit deiner Gruppe, vielleicht klappt's ja.

@Joyman:
Willkommen im Forum!
Diesen Samstag wird es definitiv nichts, ob wir die nächsten WE auch mal am Samstag starten, kann ich dir noch nicht sagen.
Schau einfach ab und zu hier rein, dann wird sich bestimmt was ergeben!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Joyman (21. September 2007)

@Sven:

Danke, schaue einfach wieder hier rein...

Bis dann mal...!

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## John Rico (22. September 2007)

So, hab's gestern nicht mehr geschafft, aber nu ist der Termin drin, s. hier.
Hoffe 14 Uhr passt euch allen.

Dann bis morgen bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter!  

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OBRADY (23. September 2007)

Tach..

Also wir werden uns gegen 13.00Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte einfinden.

Kommen aber gerne um 14.00uhr nochmal vorbei um Leute einzusammeln.

@Sven melde dich doch morgen mal über Handy ob wir dieses tun sollen

Gute Nacht
Anja


----------



## ahara (23. September 2007)

wie jetzt? schon zurück....

Gruß
Andrea


----------



## John Rico (23. September 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> wie jetzt? schon zurück....
> 
> Gruß
> Andrea



Hast du dich verlaufen?  


Ich bin dann um 14:00 Uhr an der Hütte und treff mich (hoffentlich) mit Anja u. Jan.
Schaue gegen halb zwei hier nochmal rein.
Falls doch noch jemand mit will, ich werde mein Handy mitnehmen, dann könnt ihr euch noch melden.
Nummer steht im LMB

Sven


----------



## ahara (23. September 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Hast du dich verlaufen?


Verlaufen kommt eingentlich nie vor.....höchstens verfahren... 



John Rico schrieb:


> Ich bin dann um 14:00 Uhr an der Hütte und treff mich (hoffentlich) mit Anja u. Jan.
> Schaue gegen halb zwei hier nochmal rein.
> Falls doch noch jemand mit will, ich werde mein Handy mitnehmen, dann könnt ihr euch noch melden.
> Nummer steht im LMB
> ...



Wäre gerne dabei gewesen....passt mir aber zeitlich nicht .... deshalb heute "nur" Rennrad...

Werde aber demnächst mal mitfahren, wenn eine gemäßigte Tour angesagt ist....


----------



## John Rico (24. September 2007)

Richtig klasse Tour heute, hat mir viel Spaß gemacht.  

Und so langsam scheint die Form wiederzukommen, immerhin standen am Ende 50 km auf meiner Uhr.
Wenn mir einer von den Mitfahrern noch die HM nachreichen könnte, wäre das super!

Dann trag ich gleich mal den Termin für Dienstag ein, hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter bis dahin!

Bis zum nächsten Mal!
Gruß
Sven


----------



## Cyclon (24. September 2007)

muss mich schon wieder abmelden - diesmal wegen akuter Erkältung! Seit heute morgen geht gar nix mehr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (24. September 2007)

dann mal Gute Besserung...


----------



## Sanz (24. September 2007)

Bei gutem Wetter bin ich dabei! Ich melde mich morgen noch mal schriftlich.

Bis dann
Andre


----------



## peterbe (24. September 2007)

ich werde auch dabei sein, falls es zu dolle schüttet, melde ich mich hier noch mal


----------



## John Rico (25. September 2007)

Cyclon schrieb:


> muss mich schon wieder abmelden - diesmal wegen akuter Erkältung! Seit heute morgen geht gar nix mehr ...



Schade, auch von mir gute Vesserung!
Was ist jetzt eig. mit dem Lenker? Bin ab Mittwoch Abend bis zum WE im Kurzurlaub, und Montag ist ja schon der erste.

@Andre & Peter:
Schön, laut Wetterbericht soll es morgen nachmittag trocken sein.
Dann (hoffentlich) bis morgen!  

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Janny (25. September 2007)

Cyclon schrieb:


> muss mich schon wieder abmelden - diesmal wegen akuter Erkältung!



Dem schließe ich mich an. Wenn auch nicht akut. Aber die Vernunft sagt, dass Ihr heute ohne mich fahrt.


----------



## John Rico (26. September 2007)

So, war ja wieder ne richtig schöne Tour, auch wenn das Tempo ziemlich heftig war.
Dafür haben wir aber viel geschafft, incl. (ungeplantem) Nightride am Ende.
Und auch für mich waren ne Menge neue Wege dabei, kaum zu glauben aber wahr.  

@Tobi:
Kannst du mir bitte die GPS-Daten schicken? Ich würde mir gerne mal angucken, wo wir am Anfang genau langgefahren sind.

Habe wg. nächstem Mittwoch schon mal die Regierung gefragt, sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus.
Würde dann 14:00 Uhr als Startzeit vorschlagen.
Aber das können wir ja am WE / Anfang der Woche noch genauer klären.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## -iolaus- (28. September 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> @Tobi:
> Kannst du mir bitte die GPS-Daten schicken? Ich würde mir gerne mal angucken, wo wir am Anfang genau langgefahren sind.



...Sie haben Post!.....

;-)) Tobi


----------



## John Rico (1. Oktober 2007)

Geht Mittwoch jetzt noch was? 
Würde gerne fahren, aber die 11:00 Uhr von der anderen Tour werde ich wohl nicht schaffen, muss den Abend vorher zu einem Geburtstag.

Also meldet euch mal, ob am späten Mittag auch noch ne Tour zusammenkommt.
Ich würde 14:00 Uhr Kärntner Hütte vorschlagen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## peterbe (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Sven,

ich war gestern Nightriden, da ich heute nicht kann und morgen wahrscheinlich an den Schreibtisch muss. Falls was geht melde ich mich.

Grüße Peter


----------



## Sanz (2. Oktober 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Geht Mittwoch jetzt noch was?
> Würde gerne fahren, aber die 11:00 Uhr von der anderen Tour werde ich wohl nicht schaffen, muss den Abend vorher zu einem Geburtstag.
> 
> Also meldet euch mal, ob am späten Mittag auch noch ne Tour zusammenkommt.
> ...



Hallo Sven, mir paßt morgens besser. Wir wollten gegen 11:00 Uhr für ca. 3h los fahren.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (2. Oktober 2007)

Moin beisammen,

um 11 Uhr passt mir gut. Ich werde an der Hütte sein.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Sanz (2. Oktober 2007)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Moin beisammen,
> 
> um 11 Uhr passt mir gut. Ich werde an der Hütte sein.
> 
> ...



Ok, bis um 11:00 an der Hütte!


----------



## John Rico (3. Oktober 2007)

Wie am an der Uhrzeit wohl unschwer erkennen kann, werde ich 11:00 Uhr nicht schaffen. 
Werd dann wohl mit meiner Kleinen eine Fahrradtour machen.

Euch viel Spaß bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter.
Und gleich mal die Frage, wie es Samstag bei euch aussieht?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## John Rico (5. Oktober 2007)

So, geht nun morgen was?
Das Wetter soll gut werden, wäre also ne gute Chance für eine schöne Herbsttour ohne Licht!  

Meldet euch doch bitte mal, ob ihr morgen generell Zeit / Lust habt.
Mir wäre dann ein Start gegen 14:00 Uhr am liebsten, könnte ggf. aber auch früher los.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## John Rico (5. Oktober 2007)

Keiner will mit mir fahren!  

Aber ich geb ja nicht auf, ein Termin für 14:00 Uhr steht im LMB.
Wäre schön, wenn ich nicht allein fahren muss.


Dann hoffentlich bis morgen!  
Sven


----------



## peterbe (7. Oktober 2007)

Wollen wir Dienstag die Night-Ride-Saison anfangen? Ich würde 18 Uhr KH vorschlagen, dann haben wir noch eine Stunde Licht und dann müssen wir leuchten. Prinzipiell würde auch später gehen.

Grüße, Peter


----------



## John Rico (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi Peter!

Dachte schon, dass hier nach kurzem Aufflammen wieder Sendepause ist.

Wg. Dienstag kann ich dir erst morgen bescheid geben, da ich es bisher nicht geschafft habe, meine Lampe wieder zusammenzulöten.
Wenn das morgen klappt und sie wieder funktioniert, bis ich dabei.

Melde mich also morgen noch mal
Gruß
Sven


----------



## -iolaus- (8. Oktober 2007)

Moin!

Ich werde auch mein Geraffel zusammenpacken und mich sehr wahrscheinlich um 6 zur KH trollen...Eintrag im LMB wäre gar nicht so schlecht.....

Tobi


----------



## Jackass1987 (8. Oktober 2007)

schade das meine mirage noch zu hause in halle liegt  sonst wäre ich sicher auch gerne mitgekommen...

übrigens letzter mittwoch war sehr schön 

mfg erik !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin dabei und der Termin ist auch im LMB.

@Sven: Nun löt mal schön.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## John Rico (9. Oktober 2007)

hoedsch schrieb:


> @Sven: Nun löt mal schön.



Muss ich leider auf morgen verschieben.
Wenn ich das neben/vor/nach der Arbeit schaffe, mir der Kram nicht um die Ohren fliegt und alles wieder funktioniert, bin ich ebenfalls um 18 Uhr an der KH.

Und jetzt geht's schnell ins Bett...

Dann hoffentlich bis morgen!
Sven


----------



## John Rico (9. Oktober 2007)

Schönes Ding!  
Hat sich das Akkord-Löten ja gelöhnt.  

Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, mit euch im Dunklen durch's Unterholz zu brettern, auch wenn's für den ersten NR teilweise heftig schnell war.
Und viele neue Wege waren auch noch dabei, bin immer wieder überrascht, danke an den Guide!

Wäre übrigens nett, wenn mir jemand die HM nachreichen könnte, hab ganz vergessen zu fragen.

Dann bis zum nächsten Mal, entweder am WE oder ab jetzt auch im Dunkeln.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## peterbe (9. Oktober 2007)

Mir hats auch gut gefallen (der Sturz war schnell vergessen). Ich glaube, Philipp wird den Winter auch dabeibleiben. 
Mein GPS sagt 560 HM bei 32 km

Grüße, Peter


----------



## Sanz (10. Oktober 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Schönes Ding!
> Hat sich das Akkord-Löten ja gelöhnt.
> 
> Hat richtig Spaß gemacht, mit euch im Dunklen durch's Unterholz zu brettern, auch wenn's für den ersten NR teilweise heftig schnell war.
> ...




Zwei kritische Situationen, die mir bei Tageslicht nicht passiert wären. War aber trotzdem spaßig! 35,7 km, 15,9 km/h, 560 HM. Für meine Lichtverhältnisse war das Tempo gerade Richtung Karlstein zu hoch. Ich glaube ich muß da was tun! Mehr Watt.

Gruß Andre


----------



## John Rico (14. Oktober 2007)

So Jungs,
wie sieht's Dienstag aus?

Termin ist drin, also fleißig eintragen!  

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich schaffe es heute wirklich nicht, auch wenn das Wetter super ist.
Viel Spaß Euch.
Clemens


----------



## Sanz (16. Oktober 2007)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es heute wirklich nicht, auch wenn das Wetter super ist.
> Viel Spaß Euch.
> Clemens




So ist es bei mir auch!

Wie sieht es mit Mi oder Do aus? Treffpunkt ab 17.30 Uhr möglich.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## John Rico (17. Oktober 2007)

Schöne Tour heute, hat Spaß gemacht!  
Und es sind doch mehr Höhenmeter zusammengekommen, als gedacht.
Und Lob an meinen Namensvetter fürs Durchhaltevermögen!

Den Helden, die den Rollercoaster im Panzertrail versaut haben, muss man allerdings wirklich geistige Umnachtung unterstellen.
Wahrscheinlich ein paarmal zu oft ohne Helm aufs Maul gepackt...  

Mi und Do kann ich nicht, vielleicht findest du jemand anders, der mitkommt.
Wie sieht es hier eigentlich mit der CTF am Sonntag in Ratzeburg aus?
Schönes Wetter und eine Mitfahrgelegenheit vorausgesetzt, würde ich gerne wieder mitfahren, war letztes Jahr ne schöne Tour.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Jackass1987 (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

wer hat Freitag eig zeit !? Hab eig geplant Freitag ne kleine Runde in den HaBe's zu drehen aber da ich erst einmal dort war brauch ich noch nen guten "Guide"...

wer hat also lust so ab 13 oder 14 uhr !? Da is es wenigstens net dunkel...

lg erik


----------



## Sanz (17. Oktober 2007)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer hat Freitag eig zeit !? Hab eig geplant Freitag ne kleine Runde in den HaBe's zu drehen aber da ich erst einmal dort war brauch ich noch nen guten "Guide"...
> 
> ...



Hi, so früh geht es bei mir nicht. Frühestens ab 17:00 Uhr. Hast Du schon Dein Licht? Hat sonst noch jemand Freitag Zeit?

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Jackass1987 (17. Oktober 2007)

war so schlau es zu vergessen mitzubringen  fahr aber das we heim und bring es dann mit 

17 Uhr is bei mir schlecht weil ich da noch ne vorlesung habe 

mfg erik !


----------



## John Rico (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann morgen und Freitag definitiv nicht.
Evtl. am WE, ansonsten wieder Dienstag.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Jackass1987 (22. Oktober 2007)

wird morgen auch wieder gefahren !?

hätte lust und zeit ! Müsste nur wissen wann und wo !?

lg erik !


----------



## peterbe (22. Oktober 2007)

ich werde um 18 Uhr an der KH sein! Stellst du en Termin noch rein, Sven? Soll ich das machen?

lg, Peter


----------



## Jackass1987 (22. Oktober 2007)

ich bin dann auch da 

lg erik !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (22. Oktober 2007)

Hab nen Termin eingetragen, auch wenn ich noch nicht genau weiß, ob ich es überhaupt schaffe.
Ich hoffe aber, dass es klappt.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## hamburger_jung (23. Oktober 2007)

Moin...
dieses Mal kann ich leider nicht, aber seid Ihr nächsten Dienstag wieder unterwegs? Dann will ich mal versuchen, über die Elbe zu schwimmen


----------



## peterbe (24. Oktober 2007)

Also, das war eine ein wenig chaotische, aber ganz witzige Runde gestern. Ich hoffe, Sven (Litville), du hast dich nicht nachhaltig verletzt und bist nicht zu sehr von uns abgeschreckt. Wir haben noch 5 km und fast 150 Hm drangehängt, waren nachher bei 32km und 680 hm und die Mirage-Akkus waren leer. 
Und Sven, kann man bei den Night-Shots was erkennen?

Grüße, Peter


----------



## John Rico (24. Oktober 2007)

Da hast du wohl recht!  

Auch ich hoffe, dass mein Namensvetter keine größeren Blessuren davongetragen hat, auch wenn ich immer noch nicht weiß, wie das überhaupt passiert ist. Beim nächsten Mal kannst du ja das rufen noch etwas üben und ich versuche, die anderen Jungs etwas mehr im Zaum zu halten.  

Mein Akku ist übrigens in Ordnung *aufholzklopf*, es hatte lediglich die Sicherung zerlegt (hätte mir auch gleich einfallen können). Woran es lag und ob das Leuchtmittel noch funktioniert, muss ich noch testen,. Mir war nur wichtig, dass der teure Akku überlebt hat.

@Peter: Die Bilder sind ziemlich mies, die ersten beiden kann man eh vergessen, da sie aus unterschiedlichen WInkeln aufenommen sind. Habe trotzdem zwei im anderen Thread reingestellt. Man sieht aber eigentlich nur, dass man in etwa gleich viel sieht ...

@hamburger_jung: Ich gehe mal davon aus, aber schau am besten ein bis zwei tage vorher hier nochmal rein oder im LMB nach.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## peterbe (29. Oktober 2007)

wenn das Wetter nicht zu übel wird, werde ich um Di um 18 Uhr an der KH sein, allerdings sieht es grade nicht so aus, dass der Regen aufhören sollte.
Mal sehn.

Grüße, Peter


----------



## John Rico (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann morgen nicht kommen, mir gehts mal wieder nicht wirklich gut.
Aber vielleicht findest du ja andere Mitfahrer für die Schlammschlacht!  

GRuß
Sven


----------



## hamburger_jung (30. Oktober 2007)

Nachdem ich gestern auf dem Weg zur Arbeit und auf dem Heimweg sowie heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit wieder nass wurde und mich total eingesaut hab  werde ich diesmal nicht erscheinen. Ausserdem ist die Anfahrt etwas tricky  - entweder durch den Hafen oder mit der Faehre. Beides hab ich noch nicht getestet und kenne deshalb die Wege noch nicht. 

Fuer die die dennoch fahren: Viel Spass und macht euch nicht zu dreckig  - sonst schimpft Mama wieder


----------



## John Rico (30. Oktober 2007)

hamburger_jung schrieb:


> ...
> Ausserdem ist die Anfahrt etwas tricky  - entweder durch den Hafen oder mit der Faehre.



Was meinst du, entweder durch den alten Elbtunnel oder Fähre bis Finkenwerder?
Geht beides recht gut, wobei du vom Elbtunnel bis zur KH ~14 km einplanen musst.
Von der Fähre weiß ich's nicht mehr, könnte dir aber bei Bedarf den besten Weg beschrieben.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## hamburger_jung (30. Oktober 2007)

ich würd die fähre nehmen. normalerweise. heut bin ich aber nur dabei meine klamotten zu waschen bzw zu trocknen...heute morgen wars wieder ne fahrt durch die dusche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atrailsnail (30. Oktober 2007)

Meine Anfrage ist in diesem Thread zwar nicht ganz richtig, aber ich versuch es trotzdem mal (schließlich ist ja Dienstag  ): 
Ich bin am Freitag in Buxtehude und habe quasi den ganzen Tag zum Biken Zeit. Leider kenne ich mich aber nicht aus und bitte daher um ein paar Tipps zu Touren und Einkehrmöglichkeiten in den HaBes. 
Am besten wäre ja ein Ausschnit aus der TOP 50 mit Routeneintragung. 
Oder fährt jemand zufällig am Freitag in den HaBes und hätte gegen eine Begleitung nichts einzuwenden? Bin ganz passabel trainiert (fahre normalerweise im Deister). 

Besten Dank für eure Hinweise. 
Jörg.


----------



## iglg (31. Oktober 2007)

atrailsnail schrieb:


> Meine Anfrage ist in diesem Thread zwar nicht ganz richtig, aber ich versuch es trotzdem mal (schließlich ist ja Dienstag  ):
> Ich bin am Freitag in Buxtehude und habe quasi den ganzen Tag zum Biken Zeit. Leider kenne ich mich aber nicht aus und bitte daher um ein paar Tipps zu Touren und Einkehrmöglichkeiten in den HaBes.
> Am besten wäre ja ein Ausschnit aus der TOP 50 mit Routeneintragung.
> Oder fährt jemand zufällig am Freitag in den HaBes und hätte gegen eine Begleitung nichts einzuwenden? Bin ganz passabel trainiert (fahre normalerweise im Deister).
> ...




Unter diesem Link findest Du eine GPX-Datei einer Runde, die ich mit einem Freund Sonntag in den Harburger Bergen gefahren bin.

Ca. 41 km, ca. 1000 HMs

Wenn Du die Datei in GoogleEarth importierst hast Du ja eine Karte, deren Daten du in die TOP50 übertragen kannst.

Viel Spaß

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=134311&d=1193682161


----------



## Jackass1987 (31. Oktober 2007)

hallo jörg,

bin auch neuling in den HaBe's aber würde Freitag gerne mit dir fahren. Die Frage ist nur wann !? Außerdem kenn ich mich nun auch noch nicht sonderlich gut aus aber vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein guter Guide. Ansonsten würde ich es mit dir auch auf gut Glück versuchen...

Hab Freitag zwischen 12:45 und 16:30 Uhr Zeit.

lg erik !


----------



## mike-on-a-bike (31. Oktober 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Geht beides recht gut, wobei du vom Elbtunnel bis zur KH ~14 km einplanen musst.
> Von der Fähre weiß ich's nicht mehr, könnte dir aber bei Bedarf den besten Weg beschrieben.


Von der Fähre Finkenwerder sind es knapp 10 km. Der alte Elbtunnel ist zwar auch ganz charmant, die anschließende Fahrerei durchs Hafengebiet aber nicht so.


----------



## atrailsnail (1. November 2007)

@Jackass: Super! Ich schick dir per PN meine HandyNr, so dass ein Kontakt möglich ist. 
Ich komme mit dem Rad aus Buxtehude und daher scheint mir ein Treffpunkt in Fischbek sinnvoll. Habe hier schon öfter was von der Kärntner Hütte gelesen oder "Schnuckendrift". Entscheide du. 12.45 Uhr oder 13 Uhr ist prima.

Bis dann 
Jörg. 

Ach ja: Ich fahre ein schwarzes Giant NRS.


----------



## Jackass1987 (3. November 2007)

also bin am Freitag mit Jörg ne coole Runde gefahren. So soll das am Dienstag auch wieder werden. Da ich aber das letzte mal an der Kärntner Hütte alleine stand, möchte ich jetzt schonmal fragen wer am Dienstag 18:00 Uhr Zeit hat zum Biken. Vorraussetzung ist natürlich das einer mitkommt, der sich auch noch halbwegs im Dunkeln in den HaBe's auskennt und natürlich das es nicht in Strömen regnet ;-)

Soll ich noch nen Bike-Termin einstellen !? Also lasst mich diese Woche net wieder hängen 

lg erik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (4. November 2007)

Hi Erik!

Ich bin leider raus, geht gesundheitlich momentan mal wieder gar nicht.
Aber eigentlich gibt es noch genug andere Mitfahrer, vielleicht melden sich die ja noch.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sanz (4. November 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Hi Erik!
> 
> Ich bin leider raus, geht gesundheitlich momentan mal wieder gar nicht.
> Aber eigentlich gibt es noch genug andere Mitfahrer, vielleicht melden sich die ja noch.
> ...



Gute Besserung!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Pueppchen (5. November 2007)

Moin,
war bisher eher selten bei der Dienstagsrunde dabei, aber wenn, dann gern!
Würd das gern auch wieder aufnehmen und mitkommen. Allerdings hab ich 0 Erfahrungen mit Fahren in der Dunkelheit. Was ist denn minimale Beleuchtungsausrüstung um einigermaßen mitfahren zu können? Ich tipp mal, mein 3-LED-Blinkelich für die Stadt wird nicht so viel reißen können 

Gruß


----------



## John Rico (5. November 2007)

Sanz schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!
> 
> Gruß
> Andre


Danke!
Von dir hat man in letzter Zeit ja auch wenig gesehen, hast du nach deiner letzten NR-Erfahrung erstmal wieder aufgegeben oder nur keine Zeit gehabt?



Pueppchen schrieb:


> Moin,
> war bisher eher selten bei der Dienstagsrunde dabei, aber wenn, dann gern!
> Würd das gern auch wieder aufnehmen und mitkommen. Allerdings hab ich 0 Erfahrungen mit Fahren in der Dunkelheit. Was ist denn minimale Beleuchtungsausrüstung um einigermaßen mitfahren zu können? Ich tipp mal, mein 3-LED-Blinkelich für die Stadt wird nicht so viel reißen können
> 
> Gruß


Hi Püppchen!

Du brauchst mindestens eine Mirage Evo X (am besten als Pro), wobei ich die auch nur für bedingt trail-tauglich halte, außerdem hält die nur 2-2,5 Std (Preis ~ 80 ).
Am besten Selbstbau (~80-100 ) oder richtig Geld in Lupine & co investieren (~ 450-600 ).
Ansonsten könnten auch die neue Sigma Karma bzw. Powerled Black (ab ~100  mit Akku) oder die B&M Ixon IQ interessant sein, wobei die Sigmas erst Mitte November auf den Markt kommen (sollen). Daher gibts natürlich auch noch keine Vergleiche.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Jackass1987 (5. November 2007)

will nun morgen jemand fahren !?

mfg erik


----------



## hamburger_jung (5. November 2007)

> Allerdings hab ich 0 Erfahrungen mit Fahren in der Dunkelheit. Was ist denn minimale Beleuchtungsausrüstung um einigermaßen mitfahren zu können?



Die hab ich auch nicht.... und wie es aussieht, kann ich wohl erst nächsten Dienstag mitfahren, also morgen in einer Woche. 

Wie ist denn der Weg von der Fähre zur KH? Ich würds zwar wohl so finden, aber irgendwie muß ich ja die Zeit einplanen  

Gruß

ullrich


----------



## John Rico (5. November 2007)

hamburger_jung schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Weg von der Fähre zur KH? Ich würds zwar wohl so finden, aber irgendwie muß ich ja die Zeit einplanen
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ullrich



Du kommst Ecke Butendeichsweg/Benittstraße in Finkenwerder an. Im Dunkeln hälst du dich am besten an die Hauptstraßen, sprich Ostfrieslandstraße- Aue-Hauptdeich, Finkenwerder Straße (bzw. Dradenauer Hauptdeich, dann musst du nicht an der Straße lang) und dann die Waltershofer Straße bis zur B73 runter. An der B73 musst du dann linksrum (Richtung Harburg), am besten gleich auf der rechten Straßenseite. Nach ca. 300 - 400 m kommt dann schon die Kärntner Hütte, ist eine Blockhütte etwas nach hinten versetzt mit einem Parkplatz davor. Wenn du unter der Autobahnbrücke unterdurch fährst, bist du zu weit. In den meisten Karten ist die Stadtscheide eingezeichnet, genau dort am Anfang der Stadtscheide steht auch die KH.  

Du kannst teilweise die Hauptstraßen meiden, z.B. in Finkenwerder gleich die Müggenburg und den Auedeich lang, dann umfährst du die Ostfrieslandstraße und vom Dradenauer Hauptdeich die Vollhöfner Weiden land, dann sparst du dir ein Stück der Finkenwerder und Waltershofer Straße. Ist im Dunkeln allerdings etwas riskant, da die Chance größer ist, dass du dich verfährst.

Du fährst etwas 10 km, zeitlich würde ich daher je nach Tempo 20-30 Minuten einplanen.

Ich hoffe, dass hilft dir weiter!
Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sanz (5. November 2007)

John Rico schrieb:


> Danke!
> Von dir hat man in letzter Zeit ja auch wenig gesehen, hast du nach deiner letzten NR-Erfahrung erstmal wieder aufgegeben oder nur keine Zeit gehabt?



Hallo,
bezüglich NR bin noch einmal danach mit Robert los gewesen. Habe aber festgestellt, daß bei wenigen Teilnehmern (wie in dem Fall 2) meine 16 Watt Lupine völlig unterbelichtet ist. Bei mehreren Fahrern fällt das weniger auf.

Ansonsten immer Sa MTB und So RR oder umgekehrt je nach Wetterlage.

Gruß und bis die Tage

Andre

Allgemeine Frage an alle: Was ist eigentlich mit SfdW????


----------



## Jackass1987 (5. November 2007)

Was nur noch am Wochenende !? Kein Nightride mehr am Dienstag ? das wäre echt schade ...

andere Frage : Was ist SfDw ?

lg erik !


----------



## ahara (5. November 2007)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> andere Frage : Was ist SfDw ?
> 
> lg erik !



"*S*aufen *f*ür *d*en *W*elt*f*rieden" 

Ein sog. ToH = Treffen ohne Helm....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanV (5. November 2007)

Da kannst Du SbdAk*

Gruß

Jan

*Saufen Bis Der Arzt Kommt


----------



## frenkhenk (5. November 2007)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> will nun morgen jemand fahren !?
> 
> mfg erik



Ich arbeite in Reinbek und muss mein Rad noch in Kirchdorf wechseln. Also wir fahren erst 19 Uhr an der KH ab.


----------



## Jackass1987 (5. November 2007)

hey 

das hört sich doch gut an ;-) wieviele seit ihr !? wenn das klappt bin ich auch 19uhr da...

mfg erik !


----------



## frenkhenk (5. November 2007)

Wir sind zwei Hansel.


----------



## hamburger_jung (5. November 2007)

Hat einer irgendwie eine Kontakt-Telefonnummer? 19 Uhr könnt ich sogar morgen schaffen. Schlimmstenfalls würde man sich nur verfehlen, aber heim finde ich dann schon wieder. 


Gruß

ullrich


----------



## Jackass1987 (6. November 2007)

kann doch net ... sorry jungs !

mfg erik !


----------



## Sanz (6. November 2007)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Was nur noch am Wochenende !? Kein Nightride mehr am Dienstag ? das wäre echt schade ...



Hi, ich werde hier und da sicher einen NR fahren. Nächste Woche Di könnte ich!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Jackass1987 (6. November 2007)

will irgendwer am we fahren !? bin ausnahmsweise mal übers we hier  

lg erik !


----------



## peterbe (6. November 2007)

Nachdem ich heut um 7 Uhr allein an der KH war und mich entschieden hatte, denn doch alleine Forstautobahnen zu fahren, blendeten mich nach einer halben Stunde zwei Lampen mitten im Wald, es waren die beiden ESKler. So wurde es doch noch eine fette Trailrunde mit 32km 550hm! Und das ohne Regen, Wasser war allerdings genug da, unterm Laub versteckt. Allerdings konnte trotz Warnung auf dem Panzertrail nur durch eine Vollbremsung ein Sturz verhindert werden, die blöden Rampen und Löcher zerfurchen immer mehr die Linie. Wird Zeit, mal einen Klappspaten mitzunehmen und alles wieder in den Urzustand zu planieren!

Nächsten Dienstag dann wieder ein paar mehr dabei? Sven, du hast heut gefehlt, dir gute Besserung und Andre, wir leuchten dir den Weg!

Lg Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frenkhenk (7. November 2007)

schöne Runde die du mit uns gefahren bist. Wenn ich es einrichten kann nächsten Dienstag gerne wieder.


----------



## christianhh (7. November 2007)

Hi ich wollte auch noch mal sagen das das ne super Runde war. Da haben wir ja mit dem Wetter echt glück gehabt. na denn bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Pueppchen (7. November 2007)

Nach forsten des Forums hab ich gestern Nacht noch ne Fenix L2D Black Premium Q5 bestellt, die hier viel diskutiert wurde. Bin mal gespannt, ob die als Radlampe taugt. Soll auf hohem Niveau liegen und für 40 allemal ne Versuch wert. Dementsprechend werd ich nächsten Dienstag versuchen, mein Gefährt mit durch die Berge zu steuern, sofern die Lampe schon den Weg aus den USA zu mir gefunden hat.


----------



## John Rico (7. November 2007)

Hi Pueppchen!

Da bin ich ja sehr gespannt, wie sich so ein "billiges" Licht schlägt. Die Meinungen schwanken ja etwas, was ich so überflogen hab. Scheint auf jeden Fall für den Preis die hellste Lampe zu sein.
Ein Haken scheint auf jeden Fall zu sein, dass man alle 1-2 Std. die Batterien wechseln muss. Aber schauen wir mal, wie sich das Teil in der Praxis schlägt!  

Übrigens schön, dass sich hier doch der eine oder andere aus dem letzten Jahr wieder meldet! 

Gruß
Sven

@Peter:
Danke, werde mich bemühen! Wobei ich echt nicht weiß, wie lange es diesmal dauert.
Hoffentlich nicht wieder ein halbes Jahr wie letzten Winter ...


----------



## ralfathome (7. November 2007)

peterbe schrieb:


> [....]
> Wird Zeit, mal einen Klappspaten mitzunehmen und alles wieder in den Urzustand zu planieren!
> [.....]
> Lg Peter


moin,
nach den Schilderungen in den Threads ist es offensichtlich ein ehrbares Unterfangen, an dem ich mich gern, unabhängig von den natürlichen Lichtverhältnissen, beteiligen würde. Ich bitte also bei Bedarf um eine rechtzeitige konspirative PN.

Ich bin übrigens in 'nen Laden gelaufen, Lampe für cash, und bin damit zufrieden. 

Gruß aus HB
ralf


----------



## hamburger_jung (12. November 2007)

Moin...

Weils letzten Di leider nicht geklappt hat, versuche ich morgen einen neuen Anlauf, vorausgesetzt, ich wäre nicht allein   Gibts denn schon Loids, die fahren wollen?

greetz

ullrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markhh (19. November 2007)

Hi,

habe am Samstag mein Lämpchen aus den USA erhalten und gestern Abend eine kleine Testrunde gedreht. Stand zwar nach 50min. im Dunkeln, aber Spaß hat´s trotzdem gemacht. Beim nächsten Mal also entweder mit Ersatzakkus oder ne´ Stufe weniger Power.

Wie sieht´s am kommenden Dienstag aus, fährt da jemand von Euch? Das Wetter scheint ja zumindest mitzuspielen, ich wäre also dabei.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Pueppchen (19. November 2007)

Hab meine Funzel auch bekommen - meine Herren, was aus so einem kleinen, gelben Fliegenschi.... so an Licht rauskommen kann 
Ich hoff' ich schaff es morgen mal - muß mir noch ne Halterung ausdenken und Akkus laden. Dumm nur, dass zum Jahresende es in der Firma zeitlich knapp wird.


----------



## hamburger_jung (19. November 2007)

Morgen....hmm...Uhrzeit? 19:00 ? das könnt klappen. *hoff*

Wobei ich so meine Bedenken ob der Beleuchtung hab...ich war jetzt mal mit der Sigma Supraled unterwegs (nur eine, vielleicht sind 2 besser). Die taugt nur bei halbwegs geraden Waldwegen, deren Verlauf man zumindest teilweise kennt. Wenns nicht gehen sollte, suche ich halt den Ausgang tastender Weise  

Ich werde wohl mit der Bahn bis Heimfeld fahren und dann von dort aus die KH ansteuern. 

Gruß

ullrich


----------



## John Rico (19. November 2007)

hamburger_jung schrieb:


> Wobei ich so meine Bedenken ob der Beleuchtung hab...ich war jetzt mal mit der Sigma Supraled unterwegs (nur eine, vielleicht sind 2 besser). Die taugt nur bei halbwegs geraden Waldwegen, deren Verlauf man zumindest teilweise kennt. Wenns nicht gehen sollte, suche ich halt den Ausgang tastender Weise



Die Supraled reicht definitiv nicht für viele Streckenabschnitte. Ich habe die Supraled immer als Notleuchte mit, und zu mehr taugt sie auf Trails auch wirklich nicht.
Du solltest statt ner zweiten Supraled lieber gleich was vernünftiges kaufen, von Sigma sind sicher die beiden neuen, Karma und Powerled Black, interessant. Unter dem Preis habe ich bisher noch keine Trail-taugliche Lampe gesehen, sieht man mal von der Mirage Evo X (Pro) ab.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## markhh (19. November 2007)

Hi Ulrich,
na, hat Dich der Kommentar von Sven abgeschreckt, oder bist Du trotzdem dabei? Wenn noch ein paar Leute dazukommen, sollte das ohnehin kein Problem sein.

Ich warte nur noch auf die Rückmeldung unseres Babysitters, kann daher noch nicht 100%ig zusagen, ansonsten wäre 19.00Uhr o.k.

Werde heute später am Abend noch erfahren ob das morgen klappt oder nicht. Wie sieht das sonst an anderen Tagen abends aus? 

Ich habe z.B. in dieser Woche am Freitag gegen 17.00Uhr definitiv Zeit, Treffpunkt Kärtner Hütte wäre perfekt.


----------



## hamburger_jung (19. November 2007)

Moin Mark - 

Morgen bin ich also dabei. Freitag kann ich leider definitiv nicht, weil ich da auf einem Geburtstag fast gegenüber (Pinneberg) bin. Wie es am WE aussieht, kann ich derzeit noch nicht sagen. 

Was die Beleuchtung angeht: momentan hab ich nix anderes. Die Karma sieht gut aus und wenn die ihre Zwecke erfüllt, werd ich mir so ein Teil wohl zulegen, aber leider darf ich das Ding ja nicht im Straßenverkehr benutzen. Ok, man kann sie ja zu der Powerled zusätzlich dran haben und nur bei Bedarf einschalten. 

Nachteil ist aber: ich hab sie nicht bis morgen...  

Bis denne

ullrich


----------



## markhh (19. November 2007)

Hi Ullrich,

leider erfahre ich doch morgen Mittag erst, ob unser Babysitter Zeit hat oder nicht. Kann also erst ziemlich kurzfristig zusagen, bzw. wir müßten den Termin vorverlegen.

Ich könnte auch schon um 17.00Uhr starten, hätte dann bis 19.30Uhr Zeit. 

Da ich auf jeden Fall morgen fahren möchte, würde ich mich freuen wenn Du oder jemand anderes schon eher Zeit hätte. Dann paßt das auf jeden Fall mit der Zeit, auch ohne Babysitter.

Kann im übrigen die Fenix P3D Q5 empfehlen, superhell im Turbo Modus, superklein und leicht, günstig in den USA zu haben. Müßte mit vollgeladenen Akkus im Turbo Modus ca. 60-70min. durchhalten. Mit nen paar Ersatzakkus bis auf die kleine Wechselpause also eine tolle Lampe. 

Für die breiten Forstautobahnen reicht auch locker der Power Modus, dann reicht der Akku auch deutlich länger.

Vielleicht bis morgen

Markus


----------



## hamburger_jung (19. November 2007)

Ich kann das zwar kurzfristig regeln, wann ich Feierabend mache, aber mit der Bahn kann ich erst ab 18:00 fahren. Die Fähre nach Finkenwerder verkehrt zum Glück aber auch alle 15 min, so daß das machbar ist. 
Schick mir am besten noch eine PN mit Handy-Nummer, damit ich im Falle einer Verspätung selbige ankündigen kann.


----------



## Jackass1987 (19. November 2007)

ich würde ja auch mitkommen aber da muss mir mal jemand ne genaue zeit sagen wann ihr euch trefft... licht hab ich auch und würde echt mal gerne wieder fahren ;-)

also legt euch mal auf ne zeit fest und schreibt sie hier rein... war schonmal da wo dann keiner gekommen is... is deprimierend wenn man extra 30 km mit dem auto hinfährt 

lg erik !


----------



## markhh (19. November 2007)

Hi Erik,

wenn´s Dir paßt können wir uns um 17.00Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte treffen. 

Ullrich meldet sich morgen noch mal bei mir, ob er das bis 17.00Uhr schafft. Ansonsten können wir ja vielleicht schon eine kleine Runde drehen und Ullrich etwas später "einsammeln".

Ciao

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (20. November 2007)

Hallo Allerseits,

ich würde mich auch gerne mal an der Dienstagsrunde versuchen. Habe mir eine 20W Funzel an den Hobel geschnallt und Gestern mal kurz im Dunkeln getestet. Macht Licht, nicht überragend viel, aber man sieht ungefähr wo's lang geht. Wenn ich jetzt alles richtig gelesen habe, heute (20.11.) 17:00 Uhr KH ?
Gruß
Kono


----------



## Jackass1987 (20. November 2007)

Hallo,

17 Uhr wäre auch ok ;-) ich muss aber dazu sagen, ich bin zwar schon 3mal in den HaBe's gefahren aber kenn mich net wirklich aus.

Ich hoffe einer von euch hat ein wenig Streckenkenntnis... !?

Ansonsten erstmal ja, bin 17:00 Uhr an der KH.

mfg erik


----------



## Kono (20. November 2007)

Sorry, vielleicht sollten wir doch eher die 19:00 Uhr anpeilen  (Würde mir eh viel besser passen). Das scheint Dienstags zumindest der breite Konsens und ausserdem Üblich zu sein. Des weiteren wäre die Anwesenheit eines erfahrenen HaBe Guides nicht schlecht, ich fahre zwar schon eine ganze weile in den HaBes rum, aber wie ich gestern auf der ersten nächtlichen "Installationsrunde" festgestellt habe, sieht der Wald bei Nacht irgendwie gaaaaanz anders aus. Da das meine erste Nachtfahrt werden wird, bin ich mir sicher das ich mich ganz furchtbar verfahren würde (oh... eine Autobahn... Super ich weiss wieder wo ich bin... ;-) ). Kommt den noch wer heute abend zur KH ?
Gruß
Arne


----------



## markhh (20. November 2007)

Hallo Erik, hi Arne,

leider paßt mir das heute nicht später, muß um 19.30Uhr wieder zu Hause sein. Ansonsten will ich natürlich keine festen Termine durcheinander bringen.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall um 17.00Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte, Ortskenntnis ist mehr als genug vorhanden, ist zwar auch erst mein zweiter Nightride, aber ich denke ich werde mit der Orientierung keine Probleme haben.

Wir können dann ja mal schauen ob Ihr mehr Lust auf kleinere Trails oder eher Forstautobahnen habt. Habe natürlich schon Lust mal zu testen, wie sich nette, kleine Singletrails im Dunkeln fahren lassen.

Ihr könnt Euch ja noch mal kurz melden ob Ihr um 17.00Uhr auch dabei seid.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Jackass1987 (20. November 2007)

ok 17.00 Uhr steht .. ich bin da

mfg erik


----------



## Kono (20. November 2007)

OK, 17:00 Uhr   

Gruß
Arne


----------



## markhh (20. November 2007)

Super !

Bis später...

Markus


----------



## hamburger_jung (20. November 2007)

> Super !



 

Das war ja 'endgeil' - da macht sogar das Fliegen spaß  War ne tolle Runde - nur auf dem Weg von Blankenese heim hab ich mir die Finger abgefroren, weils da mit 50 noch ein längeres Stück bergab ging. Aber die Tour war so genial  

Wieviele Höhenmeter warens denn nun? Ich hoffe, Ihr seid alle gut und heil nach hause gekommen  

Gruß

ullrich


----------



## Kono (21. November 2007)

Wow, wie kann man so schnell den Berg raufkommen und dann noch nicht mal ausser Atem sein ?
Egal, war eine wirklich sau geile Runde und danke nochmal an Markus für das sichere führen durch Feld und Flur. Alles in allem eine würdige Tour für den ersten Nightride  .
Danke das ich mitfahren durfte und ich freue mich schon aufs nächste mal.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hamburger_jung (21. November 2007)

Arne -

ich nehm das zwar mal als Kompliment auf, aber: der Unterschied zwischen außer Atem sein und es eben nicht sein ist garnicht mal so groß. Denn wenn Du nur 5 Sekunden später oben bist, hast Du den max. Puls gerade erreicht, während die anderen schon deutlich runter gekommen sind...glaub man nicht, daß ich *nicht* außer Atem war...und Markus und Erik ging es (vermutlich) auch nicht anders  

Und im übrigen: alles eine Frage der Übung


----------



## hoedsch (21. November 2007)

Nachdem wir noch ein paar km zusammen gefahren sind, bin ich dann noch eine große Runde durch Rosengarten und Fischbeker Heide gefahren. Das Wetter war nun wirklich ideal.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## markhh (21. November 2007)

Guten Morgen Erik, Arne + Ullrich,

hat richtig Spaß gemacht gestern Abend, ist schon witzig die Strecken im Dunkeln zu fahren die man sonst nur im Hellen fährt. 

Sorry für die kleine Cross Einlage am Ende der Tour, werde mich mal bei den Forstarbeitern beschweren, das sie ihre Bäumchen auch wieder wegräumen wenn sie abgesägt wurden. 

Für die die´s interessiert, es waren ca. 600Hm, .gpx oder Google Earth Datei kann ich Euch gerne mailen wenn Ihr Interesse habt.

Schade das Clemens alleine seine Runde drehen mußte, wir können ja nächsten Dienstag wieder die gewohnte Zeit anpeilen. 

Gruß

Markus


----------



## hamburger_jung (21. November 2007)

> Sorry für die kleine Cross Einlage am Ende der Tour, werde mich mal bei den Forstarbeitern beschweren, das sie ihre Bäumchen auch wieder wegräumen wenn sie abgesägt wurden.



Hihi - das war doch lustig   Was wäre denn eine MTB-Tour ohne absteigen und schieben / tragen? 
Zugegebenermaßen muß ich das DH noch etwas üben....  

Die Tourdaten als .kmz? daran wäre ich schon interessiert - womit hast Du die denn erzeugt?

Gruß

ullrich


----------



## John Rico (21. November 2007)

markhh schrieb:


> Für die die´s interessiert, es waren ca. 600Hm, .gpx oder Google Earth Datei kann ich Euch gerne mailen wenn Ihr Interesse habt.



Kannst du die GE-Datei hier vielleicht mal reinstellen? Am besten die Datei in .zip oder .pdf umbenennen oder wirklich zippen, da man hier keine GPS Dateien anfügen kann.


----------



## markhh (21. November 2007)

Da ich unseren Nightride gestern richtig genial fand, würde ich morgen gerne noch ´ne Runde drehen. Das Wetter soll auch mitspielen, spricht also nichts gegen eine kleine Tour.

Ich würde um 19.00Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte starten, so ca. 2-2 1/2 Stunden mit vielen netten Trails.

Ist jemand dabei? Startzeit können wir auf Wunsch auch noch ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hamburger_jung (22. November 2007)

Ich bin heute leider nicht dabei, weil verhindert. 19:00 ist zumindest dann etwas spät, wenn es dann über mehr als 2h geht, weil ich dann doch arg spät heim komme. (Muß ja noch den ganzen Weg zurück mit der Bahn fahren) Ausprobieren


----------



## markhh (22. November 2007)

Hi Ullrich,

schade das das bei Dir nicht klappt, ich schaffe das aber heute nicht eher.

So wie es aussieht kann ich wohl alleine fahren, habe noch einen LMB Termin eingetragen, aber da scheint heute keiner Lust auf ´ne Tour zu haben.

Ciao

Markus


----------



## hoedsch (22. November 2007)

Na ja, es ist eher eine Frage des dafür Zeit haben.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## markhh (22. November 2007)

Tja, da hast Du wohl Recht Clemens. Gibt ja auch noch andere wichtige Dinge neben dem Biken.

War auf jeden Fall supergenial, in der Fischbeker Heide konnte ich bei Mondschein mein Lämpchen ganz ausschalten. 

Das nächste Mal dann wieder mit Begleitung, plane das für den kommenden Dienstag schon mal ein.


----------



## John Rico (24. November 2007)

Ist hier noch jemand, der sich an einer Sammelbestellung für IRCs beteiligen würde?

Beste bisher gefundene Preise 3,50  /Stk +6,50 P+P oder 3,78  / Stk + 5,50 P+P.
Je nachdem wieviele zusammenkommen, da der erste Shop erst ab 20  Bestellwert liefert.
Ich selber bestelle 2-3, wer noch Interesse hat, soll sich melden.

GRuß
Sven


----------



## neubicolt (26. November 2007)

Juhu, endlich Biker aus HH!!! Bin noch sehr neu und unerfahren was die ganze Materie angeht, aber es geht voran ;-)...Ich würde mich gerne an euren Touren beteiligen, ich wohne in Heimfeld direkt an der Uni, bin auch schon 2 mal in den HaBe gewesen und je ca.20km durchs Gelände gefahren. Unter der Woche nach der Arbeit mach ich 2-3mal Ausdauertrainig, bedeutet ne Runde über Ehestorf wieder nach Heimfeld, sind auch ca. 20km, is noch nich so doll, aber ich muss erstmal konditionelle Grundlagen schaffen um es dann irgendwann richtig knallen zu lassen ;-)!! Also wenn ihr nich 60km mit permanentem Anstieg fahrt würde ich gerne mal dazu stoßen und schauen ob ich mithalten kann...

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Kono (26. November 2007)

Verdammt, ich kann morgen nicht...
Zum einen rasselt das noch ordentlich in den Bronchen, dank des "*akuten Atemweginfektes*"  und zum anderen hab ich morgen den Kind-zu-bett-bring-Dienst gewonnen  . Wäre gerne mitgekommen, weil es mir letzten Dienstag echt einen riesen Spass gemacht hat!  
Gruß und hoffentlich bis zum nächsten Dienstag,
Arne


----------



## markhh (27. November 2007)

Arne, Dir erst mal gute Besserung und Glückwunsch zu Deinem "Gewinn". Bin  auch ziemlich oft glücklicher Gewinner, aber heute hat meine bessere Hälfte gewonnen.

Wie sieht´s denn aus, hat jemand Lust und/oder Zeit heute um 19.00Uhr  mitzufahren?


----------



## neubicolt (27. November 2007)

Schade...heute passts nicht! Werde wenn meine Halzschmerzen weggehen wohl morgen los auf ne Ausdauerrunde. Am WE wollt ich gerne in die Berge, wenns geht Sa und SO, bis jetzt sind wir wohl 3 junge Burschen die am Start sind...wer Lust hat!!!

Gruß

Christian


----------



## hoedsch (30. November 2007)

Trotz des tollen Wetters hier im Norden, habe ich mal einen Termin für Sonnabend 12 Uhr ins LMB gesetzt.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (1. Dezember 2007)

Jo, war eine schöne Runde und das Wetter war doch spitze !

Dann hatte ich noch Feindberührung mit einem morschen Baumstumpf, mit dem Ergebnis, daß das Sclaverandventil am VR abgeschert ist.




Einmal ist ja immer das erste mal, aber das man es schaft, das Ventil abzuscheren, von sowas hab ich vorher noch nicht gehört. Naja, neuer Schlauch rein und weiter ging es.
Gruß
Arne

BTW, wer das obere Teil vom Ventil wieder findet, dem spendier ich ein Bier ! Tip, die Ventilkappe ist transparent


----------



## markhh (3. Dezember 2007)

Frage am besten jetzt schon einmal an ob morgen Abend noch jemand dabei ist. 

Sollte das Wetter wie angekündigt morgen ein bißchen netter werden, werde ich um 19.00Uhr von der Kärntner Hütte aus starten. Vielleicht so grobe Richtung Hausbrucher und Fischbeker Heide/Truppenübungsgebiet, da sieht das matschtechnisch auch nach den Regeneinheiten der letzten Tage noch ganz o.k. aus.

Würde mich über Rückmeldungen freuen! Falls keiner von Euch dabei ist kann ich sonst meine Zeit ein bißchen flexibler planen.


----------



## hoedsch (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin morgen mal wieder unterwegs und kann daher nicht.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## markhh (3. Dezember 2007)

Hi Clemens,

kannst Dich auch gerne mal spontan melden, wenn´s zu anderen Zeiten paßt.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## hoedsch (9. Dezember 2007)

So für alle Leute der schnellen Entscheidungen:

Um 14 Uhr Treffen an der Kärntner Hütte für 2 Stunden Tour.

Gruß
Clemens

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3398


----------



## hoedsch (10. Dezember 2007)

Wie sieht's denn Dienstag mit einem Nightride aus? Ich könnte um 19 Uhr an der Hütte starten.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## peterbe (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich melde mich noch mal am frühen Nachmittag, ob ich es schaffen werde, dabie zu sein.

Grüße, Peter


----------



## hoedsch (11. Dezember 2007)

Da sich der Andrang ja in Grenzen hält, werde ich jetzt nur mit Kono eine Nightride drehen. Wir starten aber jetzt nicht mehr an der Hütte.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## peterbe (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin raus. Bei dem Wetter dann doch lieber die Joggingschuhe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (11. Dezember 2007)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich bin raus. Bei dem Wetter dann doch lieber die Joggingschuhe...




Genau!

Bis bald mal wieder,

Andre


----------



## hoedsch (11. Dezember 2007)

Hi Andre, schön mal wieder was zu hören.
Also geregnet hat es nicht. Allerdings war auch reichlich Schlamm vorhanden.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## hoedsch (13. Dezember 2007)

Für Sonnabend gibt es bereits gute Wetteraussichten.  
Nur so als unverbindlicher Hinweis für die Leute, die ich in den Schlammkuhlen der letzten Wochen nie ausmachen konnte.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## m.h.g.g. (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte nur kurz fragen, wie es in den HaBes aussieht??? Kann man dort wieder fahren???

Gruß Micha


----------



## Kono (17. Dezember 2007)

m.h.g.g. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte nur kurz fragen, wie es in den HaBes aussieht??? Kann man dort wieder fahren???
> 
> Gruß Micha


Es ist mit überfrohrenen Matsch zu rechnen  
Meinetwegen könnt es noch etwas fester gefrieren, aber die Wettervorhersage geht ja eher (wenn auch knapp) in Richtung "über Null". Samstag war der Morast schon etwas fester, aber Sonntag in der Lüneburger Heide war schon (fast) alles fest gefrohren.
Wollte Dienstag abend den Zustand der HaBes nochmal überprüfen, kommt jemand mit ? -> 19:00 Uhr KH.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## hoedsch (17. Dezember 2007)

Hat heute abend noch jemand Lust auf einen Nightride? Ich dachte an einen Start um 19:30 Uhr von der KH.

Gruß
Clemens

@Kono: Für morgen steht doch schon ein Termin im LMB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (8. Februar 2008)

So Leute, keine Ausreden mehr  

für's Wochenende und für die ganze nächste Woche ist gutes Wetter vorher gesagt.
Also, wie schaut's mit einer gepflegten DAR (Dienstags-Abend-Runde) am 12. aus ?  
Gruß
Kono


----------



## John Rico (8. Februar 2008)

Eigentlich wollte ich diese WE auch mal wieder los, das Wetter ist ja richtig klasse! Aber nachdem mir mein Orthopäde einen dicken Verband um den linken Arm verpasst hat, wird das mal wieder nichts.
Man sollte sich halt nicht mit nassen Füßen schnell auf Fliesen bewegen...  

Ich hoffe, dass du dafür ein paar andere Leute findest, was bei dem Wetter eigentlich nicht so schwer sein sollte.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Kono (11. Februar 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Aber nachdem mir mein Orthopäde einen dicken Verband um den linken Arm verpasst hat, wird das mal wieder nichts.


Au Backe, na dann erstmal gute Besserung.
Da sich hier ja leider nix regt, werde ich morgen früher als angekündigt, nämlich  gegen 17:00 Uhr, von der KH aus zu einem Dämmerungs-Nightride starten. Aber erstmal gaaaaanz vorsichtig. Wo wir schon beim Verletzungspech sind: Ich hab mir am WE das rechte Knie angestossen... kleiner blauer Fleck und wenn man drauf drückt tut's hölle weh. Und was sagt der Orthopäde dazu:
*** Sinngemäßes Zitat ON ***
Tja, da haste Dir wohl deine Kniescheibe mal kurz aus seiner Position gerückt. Nicht weiter schlimm. Das beste was Du jetzt machen kannst ist nachts ein Verband drum und sonst viel Fahrrad fahren...
*** Sinngemäßes Zitat OFF ***
 ... OK, kein Problem. 
Aber ich trau dem Frieden noch nicht ganz, darum werd ich morgen erstmal vorsichtig... gaaaanz vorsichtig loslegen. Wer Lust hat die Stadtscheide erstmal gaaaanz vorsichtig rauf zu zuckeln darf gerne mitkommen 

Gruß
Arne


----------



## hoedsch (18. Februar 2008)

So, morgen soll endlich mal wieder im Dunkeln gefahren werden.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2575

Also rafft euch auf und besteigt das Rad.
Abfahrt ist um 19 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte.

Da ich auch nicht so wild aufs Putzen bin, werden Schlammlöcher möglichst vermieden.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## hamburger_jung (18. Februar 2008)

Moin Leute - 
ich muß leider passen, weil ich heute aus mir unbekannten Gründen fiese Kreislaufprobleme hatte. Ohne zu wissen was das ist will ich nicht weit von zuhause weg sein.

Sa war ich 76 km auf der Straße unterwegs, danach noch 8km zu Fuß, Sonntag hats nur für die 8km zu Fuß gereicht.

Ich wünsch Euch morgen viel Spaß und saut Euch nicht so ein


----------



## hoedsch (19. Februar 2008)

Na denn erhol dich mal gut.

Das Wetter ist doch ganz in Ordnung, so dass wir uns auch nicht so einsauen werden.
Ich hoffe, dass noch ein paar Leute kommen.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## hoedsch (19. Februar 2008)

Heute wurde bei perfekten äußeren Bedingungen mal wieder ein Nightride der Extraklasse absolviert. 45km, 700Hm bei 2:45 Fahrzeit wurden unter die Räder genommen.
Als besonderes Highlight wurde das komplette Fischbektal nur im Mondschein absolviert. Das kam ziemlich cremig.  

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Kono (20. Februar 2008)

Licht aus und dann nur im Mondschein durch das Fischbektal, ein *Moonshineride* der Extraklasse. 
Das hat wirklich mal Spass gemacht. 
Nachdem wir das Fischbektal hochgefahren sind (kompl. ohne Licht), haben wir am Kuhteich (ja, der heisst wirklich so) eine kurze Trinkpause eingelegt. Das graue Mondlicht und der dunkle Wald verbreiten eine gespenstische Stimmung, als Hoedsch plötzlich sagt: "Oh, was kommt da denn ?". Gleissendes Licht kämpft sich das Fischbektal hoch...  Biker ?... Ne, ein Auto... Kurz auf die Uhr geschaut, hey, es ist Zehn vor Neun!?! Auto fährt bis zu uns zum Teich hoch, wendet 5m vor uns und treckert das Fischbektal wieder runter... Hmm, OK.  Der Förster/Jäger hat auch scheiss Arbeitszeiten  
Gruß
Kono


----------



## hamburger_jung (20. Februar 2008)

Muß eine tolle Tour gewesen sein...ich wäre gern dabei gewesen, zumal sich das Kreislaufproblem inzwischen erledigt hat. Wäre aber trotzdem nicht gegangen, da ich meine Ma pflegen mußte.

Demnächst vielleicht mal wieder


----------



## Kono (17. März 2008)

Moin Leute,

Um mal wieder der *Dienstagsrunde* gerecht zu werden, war ich so frei und habe einen LMB Termin für Dienstag 18.3. 19:00 Uhr Kärntner Hütte angesetzt. Nach Wetter.com soll sich das Wetter ja so leidlich halten, kühl aber trocken.
Achja, mal so ganz BTW: Seit November letzten Jahres bin ich entweder alleine oder mit hoedsch des Nachtens durch'n Wald gefahren. Wo zum Geier seit Ihr alle? Trainiert Ihr alle auf'n Heimtrainer für die Sommersaison?  
Gruß
Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (19. März 2008)

Gestern wurde bei hervorragenden Wetter ein Nightride der gehobenen Extraklasse, Kategorie "Race mit Schlammpackung", mit 42km zu 600hm in 2 1/2 Stunden absolviert. Wie schon beim letzten Nightride, wurde auch diesmal wieder das Fischbektal nur im gleissend hellen Mondlicht durchfahren. Einfach spitze.
Emma hat an einigen Stellen ganze Arbeit geleistet und mit brachialener Gewalt ein paar Bäume auf die Trails gepustet. Also  Vorsicht, da liegen einige Bäume recht unvermittelt quer auf den Wegen, wo vor ein paar Wochen noch keine lagen .

Gruß
Arne


----------



## John Rico (19. März 2008)

Ich hoffe, dass ich meinen Gips bald los bin und mir das auch mal wieder angucken kann.
Dieses Jahr war bisher irgendwie ein ziemlicher Reinfall...

So long
Sven


----------



## hoedsch (19. März 2008)

Gips?

Was hast du nun angestellt?

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## John Rico (19. März 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Gips?
> 
> Was hast du nun angestellt?
> 
> ...



Ich würd ja gern von einem unglaublich spektakulären Bike-Sturz berichten, aber wie ich hier schon geschrieben habe, war es "nur" eine unglückliche Kombination aus nassen Füßen, rutschigen Fliesen und überhöhter Geschwindigkeit. Und das hat ein Handwurzelknochen nicht so gut vertragen.
Aber es heißt ja eh, die meisten Unfälle passieren im Haushalt...  

Morgen erfahre ich, ob und wie lange ich noch so rumlaufen muss. Ich hoffe, der Mist ist bald wieder in Ordnung.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sanz (21. März 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ich würd ja gern von einem unglaublich spektakulären Bike-Sturz berichten, aber wie ich hier schon geschrieben habe, war es "nur" eine unglückliche Kombination aus nassen Füßen, rutschigen Fliesen und überhöhter Geschwindigkeit. Und das hat ein Handwurzelknochen nicht so gut vertragen.
> Aber es heißt ja eh, die meisten Unfälle passieren im Haushalt...
> 
> Morgen erfahre ich, ob und wie lange ich noch so rumlaufen muss. Ich hoffe, der Mist ist bald wieder in Ordnung.
> ...



Gute Besserung!

Gruß Andre


----------



## ahara (21. März 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ich würd ja gern von einem unglaublich spektakulären Bike-Sturz berichten, aber wie ich hier schon geschrieben habe, war es "nur" eine unglückliche Kombination aus nassen Füßen, rutschigen Fliesen und überhöhter Geschwindigkeit. Und das hat ein Handwurzelknochen nicht so gut vertragen.
> Aber es heißt ja eh, die meisten Unfälle passieren im Haushalt...
> 
> Morgen erfahre ich, ob und wie lange ich noch so rumlaufen muss. Ich hoffe, der Mist ist bald wieder in Ordnung.
> ...




Oh je.....auch von mir gute Besserung...


----------



## John Rico (21. März 2008)

Danke!

Der Gips ist gesten endlich abgekommen, auch wenn ich jetzt noch zwei bis vier Wochen eine Bandage tragen muss.
Und dann kann ich hoffentlich mal wieder auf meinen Drahtesel springen, die Zwangspause wird so langsam recht teuer...

Gruß
Sven


----------



## peterbe (31. März 2008)

Hallo,

wenn das Wetter mitmacht (kein Regen), bin ich morgen bei einer Runde dabei. Trefft ihr euch noch um 19 Uhr KH? 

Und John Rico, kannst du schon wieder mitrollen, locker und slow? Gute Besserung!

Grüße, Peterbe


----------



## hoedsch (1. April 2008)

Hi Peter,

wir (kono und ich)  haben in der Vergangenheit eigentlich jede Woche einen Nightride gemacht, immer um 19 Uhr. Allerdings haben wir keinen regelmäßigen Tag mehr, da sowieso nie jemand weiteres mitfahren wollte und wir uns dann nach dem Wetter und anderen Terminen gerichtet haben.

Heute kann ich leider nicht, aber grundsätzlich spricht nichts gegen einen Nightride in größerer Gruppe.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hamburger_jung (1. April 2008)

Ich bin heut nicht dabei, weil ich ne RR-Runde drehe, die erst gegen 19:00 zuende sein wird...

Viel Spaß denen, die ein 'Tänzchen wagen' wollen ;-)

Wie ist eigentlich die Baumsituation derzeit? Liegen noch viele Holzklötze im Weg herum?


----------



## hoedsch (1. April 2008)

Die Baumsituation ist ok. Es liegen nicht mehr Bäume rum als im letzten Jahr, nur liegen sie jetzt woanders.
Die Schlammsituation durch die Harvester ist noch angespannt.

Und dann sind da noch die Dirter, die jetzt an einer Stelle eine Fallgrube über den kompletten Weg angelegt haben. Mit einem Häufchen Dreck davor und dahinter. Mal wieder echt sinnbefreit, denn sämtliche Spaziergänger und normal MTB-Fahrer müssen jetzt den Weg verlassen und freuen sich bestimmt tierisch über diese malerisch angelegte Grube.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## John Rico (1. April 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Und John Rico, kannst du schon wieder mitrollen, locker und slow? Gute Besserung!
> 
> Grüße, Peterbe



Hi Peter!

Da mein linker Arm nach wie vor in wunderschönem blauen Plastik verpackt ist, fällt bei mir das Biken in jeder Form flach. Und das Wetter ist ja mal soo geil zum Biken, echt nervig! Ich weiß eh noch nicht, ob ich im April schon wieder aufs Bike komme, aber wie war das, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt?!?



hoedsch schrieb:


> Und dann sind da noch die Dirter, die jetzt an einer Stelle eine Fallgrube über den kompletten Weg angelegt haben. Mit einem Häufchen Dreck davor und dahinter. Mal wieder echt sinnbefreit, denn sämtliche Spaziergänger und normal MTB-Fahrer müssen jetzt den Weg verlassen und freuen sich bestimmt tierisch über diese malerisch angelegte Grube.
> 
> Gruß
> Clemens



Wo ist denn dieses tolle Bauwerk? Damit man schon mal vorgewarnt ist und nicht plötzlich wieder vor einem Loch steht und hoffen muss, dass die Bremsen einen neuen Rekord aufstellen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Kono (1. April 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Wo ist denn dieses tolle Bauwerk? Damit man schon mal vorgewarnt ist und nicht plötzlich wieder vor einem Loch steht und hoffen muss, dass die Bremsen einen neuen Rekord aufstellen.
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Hallo Sven,

erstmal gute Besserung. Dieses sinnbefreite Bauwerk ist auf der Höhe Waldfrieden, nordöstlich vom Friedhof. Da Clemens und ich den Berg rauf gefahren sind, haben wir diese Fallgrube mehr als rechtzeitig gesehen. Nachts und Bergab wäre das ein Fall für gute Bremsen gewesen. Dieses Bauwerk ist an Dämlichkeit kaum noch zu überbieten, besonders weil es über die gesamte Wegbreite geht und man keine rechte Chance zum ausweichen hat. Echt saublöd.
@Peter: Ich kann Heute leider auch nicht, muss auf die Kinder aufpassen. Sonst bin ich aber immer gerne für einen Night- und Dämmerride zu haben.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## hoedsch (1. April 2008)

Ungefähr dort...


----------



## Sanz (1. April 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Hallo John,
> 
> erstmal gute Besserung. Dieses sinnbefreite Bauwerk ist auf der Höhe Waldfrieden, nordöstlich vom Friedhof. Da Clemens und ich den Berg rauf gefahren sind, haben wir diese Fallgrube mehr als rechtzeitig gesehen. Nachts und Bergab wäre das ein Fall für gute Bremsen gewesen. Dieses Bauwerk ist an Dämlichkeit kaum noch zu überbieten, besonders weil es über die gesamte Wegbreite geht und man keine rechte Chance zum ausweichen hat. Echt saublöd.
> @Peter: Ich kann Heute leider auch nicht, muss auf die Kinder aufpassen. Sonst bin ich aber immer gerne für einen Night- und Dämmerride zu haben.
> ...



Während ich die Geschichte am Panzertrail eher unkritisch gesehen habe, muß ich hier auch sagen, daß zumindest bei Dämmerung die Sache schwerwiegende Folgen haben kann. Es sieht aus wie ein double allerdings in der Mitte mit einem nicht untiefem Loch, welches man sehr spät sieht.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver Linberg (3. April 2008)

Erstattet doch einfach Anzeige, dann müssen die entsprechenden Behörden aktiv werden.


----------



## Kono (5. April 2008)

Hallo Freunde der *Dienstagsrunde*.

_Wetter.com_ sagt für Dienstag d. 8.4. brauchbares Wetter zum Biken voraus. Könnte also was werden.
Ich war so frei und habe einen LMB-Termin veröffentlicht.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja Dienstag.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## hoedsch (8. April 2008)

So, heute war nun endlich mal wieder ein Nightride mit 4 Teilnehmern angesagt. Allen anderen Zögerern und Zauderern sei gesagt, dass man jetzt nur noch 1,5 Stunden zufeuern muss. Also auch schlappe Akkus haben jetzt eine Chance.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## peterbe (9. April 2008)

Vor allem riecht der Wald schon wunderbar nach Frühling und bis auf wenige Ausnahmen sind die Matschlöcher oberflächig und keine Jauchegruben mehr. War eine tolle DOD-Runde!


----------



## Kono (9. April 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> ... man jetzt nur noch 1,5 Stunden zufeuern muss. Also auch schlappe Akkus haben jetzt eine Chance.



Stimmt, die Lampen gingen erst weit nach 20:00 Uhr an.  
Ein schönes Bild war auch die Lichterkette, die dann den Panzertrail entlang fuhr (ich hatte ja den Ausgang auf die Landebahn genommen). War schon cool anzusehen und überhaupt hat der Ritt mal wieder viel Spaß gemacht.

Gruß
Arne


----------



## Kono (13. April 2008)

Das Wetter ist ja momentan unberechenbar. Sollte es am Dienstag d. 15.4. nicht wie aus Eimern regnen, werde ich ab 19:00 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte zu einen Nightride starten. LMB
Gruß
Arne


----------



## de_reu (13. April 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist ja momentan unberechenbar. Sollte es am Dienstag d. 15.4. nicht wie aus Eimern regnen, werde ich ab 19:00 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte zu einen Nightride starten. LMB
> Gruß
> Arne



Moin, ich hätte ja bock mal mitzufahren!
Was ist denn das für'ne Runde?
Wie lange eie Weit fahrt ihr denn da so?
ne alte lampe habe ich noch...

Cu de


----------



## Kono (14. April 2008)

Letzten Dienstag sind wir z.B. 30km zu 500hm in etwas über 2 Stunden gefahren. Bei den vorherschenden Wetterbedingungen bleibe ich persönlich auch lieber auf den Waldautobahnen und bevorzuge die Wege mit weniger Modderlöchern .
Gruß
Arne


----------



## Kono (14. April 2008)

Sorry Jungs,
gesundheitsbedingt habe ich den LMB für morgen abend wieder aus den Liste nehmen müssen. (->Mandelentzündung)
Gruß
Arne


----------



## de_reu (14. April 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Letzten Dienstag sind wir z.B. 30km zu 500hm in etwas über 2 Stunden gefahren. Bei den vorherschenden Wetterbedingungen bleibe ich persönlich auch lieber auf den Waldautobahnen und bevorzuge die Wege mit weniger Modderlöchern .
> Gruß
> Arne



Cool Is O.K.!

Denn erstmal gute Besserung!
Denn nächste Woche vielleicht; bin So. schon ziemlich nass geworden! 


Cu De


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (15. April 2008)

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, werden wir um 19 Uhr an der KH sein und eine entspannte Runde drehen. Dann stell ich noch einen Termin ins LMB. Allerdings als kleine Anmerkung zu de_reu: wir haben bei unseren Night-rides die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es schon eine ziemlich starke Lampe braucht (z.B. Forums Eigenbau mit mind. 15 Watt Halogen (heißen die so?) oder Lupine Wilma), um auf den Trails sicher unterwegs zu sein. Und zur Zeit sind wir trotz Zeitumstellung und Frühling immer noch ca. eine Stunde im Stockdunkeln unterwegs. 

Also, hoffen wir auf trockene Trails, grüße an die Invaliden und gute Besserung,

Peter


----------



## de_reu (15. April 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, werden wir um 19 Uhr an der KH sein und eine entspannte Runde drehen. Dann stell ich noch einen Termin ins LMB. Allerdings als kleine Anmerkung zu de_reu: wir haben bei unseren Night-rides die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es schon eine ziemlich starke Lampe braucht (z.B. Forums Eigenbau mit mind. 15 Watt Halogen (heißen die so?) oder Lupine Wilma), um auf den Trails sicher unterwegs zu sein. Und zur Zeit sind wir trotz Zeitumstellung und Frühling immer noch ca. eine Stunde im Stockdunkeln unterwegs.
> 
> Also, hoffen wir auf trockene Trails, grüße an die Invaliden und gute Besserung,
> 
> Peter



Habe ne Osram IRC mit 14,4V 4Ah NiMH am Helm
bin aber noch nicht so viel damit unterwegs gewesen....

Cu De


----------



## peterbe (15. April 2008)

Heute waren wir zu zweit, hatten eine trockene 28km/650Hm-Runde mit wunderbaren Sonnenuntergang. Bis auf einige Matschlöcher war der Boden erstaunlich trocken. Das giert nach mehr!


----------



## de_reu (15. April 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Heute waren wir zu zweit, hatten eine trockene 28km/650Hm-Runde mit wunderbaren Sonnenuntergang. Bis auf einige Matschlöcher war der Boden erstaunlich trocken. Das giert nach mehr!



Schade, hatte morgens nicht mehr reingekuckt!

next Time...


----------



## peterbe (21. April 2008)

Morgen sollte es wieder für eine tolle Runde reichen. Also, 19 Uhr KH, mit Licht für die letzte Stunde. Für die Rekonvaleszenten: wir werden schön im 70% Herzfrequenzbereich bleiben...

Wenn ich Lust habe, stell ich den Termin morgen noch ins LMB

Grüße, Peter


----------



## Kono (22. April 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche .
Wo wir grade bei *Rekonvaleszenz * sind, wie geht's eigentlich dem John Rico alias Sven ?
Gruß
Arne


----------



## hoedsch (22. April 2008)

Ich komme heute mal mit meinem Hirsch.  
Das MTB ist grad nicht einsatzfähig, da die Gabel gewartet wird.
Die steilen Berge schiebe ich dann hoch  

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## de_reu (22. April 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich komme heute mal mit meinem Hirsch.
> Das MTB ist grad nicht einsatzfähig, da die Gabel gewartet wird.
> Die steilen Berge schiebe ich dann hoch
> 
> ...



Versuche auch zukommen!!
Wenn es der Elbtunnel zulässt!

CU de


----------



## Kono (23. April 2008)

34km zu 600hm bei optimalen Wetter und Temperaturen. Dienstagsrunde was willst du mehr ?!
Die Wege sind fast alle trocken und gut bis sehr gut befahrbar. Sogar am und um den Karlstein. So machen die HaBes wieder echt Laune und Lust auf eine tolle Frühjahrssaison !  
Sorry de_reu wenn Du und u.U. vergebens gekommen bist, aber wir sind punkt 19:00 Uhr aufgebrochen. Aber nächsten Dienstag geht's bestimmt wieder los .
Gruß
Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (23. April 2008)

Das hört sich wirklich gut an!

Leider wird es mit meiner Hand noch etwas dauern, bin zwar mittlerweile gipsfrei, aber bei Belastung alles andere als schmerzlos.
Ich hoffe, dass ich überhaupt wieder aufs Bike komme, bevor der Sommer rum ist.  

Gruß 
Sven


----------



## peterbe (28. April 2008)

Hallo Sven,

na, hast du es mal mit einem Clunker-Cruiser-Lenker probiert? Sollte weniger anstrengend fürs Handgelenk sein... Nein im Ernst, gute Besserung!

Ich war heute in den HB mit Jogging-Schuhen und muss sagen, der Wald säuft ab. Ich entscheide erst morgen nachmittag, ob ich um 19 Uhr starte. Dann stell ich noch einen Gutes-Wetter-Termin ins LMB.

Grüße, Peter


----------



## hoedsch (29. April 2008)

Gut, dann beschwören wir mal den Wetter-Gott.


----------



## John Rico (29. April 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Gut, dann beschwören wir mal den Wetter-Gott.



Ich glaube da hast du irgendwas falsch gemacht, das Wetter ist auf jeden Fall mal wieder ziemlich bescheiden.
Vielleicht ist es aber auch die Strafe für Peters gemeinen Spruch...  

Falls ihr fahrt, viel Spaß, ich werd demnächst mal wieder auf die Straße und dort etwas Kondi tanken, bevor ich mich wieder ins Gelände stürze(n kann)

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Kono (29. April 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> ... ich werd demnächst mal wieder auf die Straße und dort etwas Kondi tanken...



Gute Idee, auf so einem Straßenhobel sieht ein Clunker-Cruiser-Lenker gleich hundert mal cooler aus, als auf einem MTB    

Gruß
Arne

BTW, ich fahre heute nicht, bin noch ein wenig krank und außerdem ist's mir zu nass im Wald; regnet ja ständig hier...


----------



## hoedsch (29. April 2008)

*D*ienstags *O*hne *D*eilnehmner war das Motto der heutigen Tour. 
Das schöne Wetter war rechtzeitig zurück und somit konnte die abendliche Pirsch durchgeführt werden. Heute seit langem mal wieder mit dem blauen Hirsch, da die Rock Shox Gabel zwecks Funktionsertüchtigung noch beim Händler weilt. 
40 km, in 2 Stunden sind zusammengekommen und Licht braucht man jetzt auch nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (30. April 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Gute Idee, auf so einem Straßenhobel sieht ein Clunker-Cruiser-Lenker gleich hundert mal cooler aus, als auf einem MTB



Ja ja, macht ihr nur eure Witze. Wie war das noch, wer den Schaden hat, ...
Aber ich werde mich irgendwann rächen, wenn ich euch durch die HaBes jage.  

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Kono (1. Mai 2008)

Wer's nicht glaubt, hier der Link.

Ja ja, es ist gutes Wetter vorhergesagt. Und zwar reichlich viel gutes Wetter!
Damit die Fahrer ohne Nachtlicht auch wieder in den Genuss der Dienstagsrunde kommen können, habe ich einen LMB Termin auf 18:30 Uhr eingetragen.
Somit sollten wir satte 2 Stunden bei Tageslicht zum radeln haben.

Ich will mindestens 200 Leute mit Bikes da auf dem Parkplatz sehen  .
Bis Dienstag
Gruß
Arne


----------



## Sir G (1. Mai 2008)

Also ich würde ja gerne langsam wieder einsteigen, aber ich zwiefel so ein bisschen daran, dass ich bei solchem schnitt mithalten kann.. Fahre deswegen im moment auch fleissig auf den Strassen rum.


----------



## hoedsch (2. Mai 2008)

Am Dienstag wird *langsam* gefahren. Das passt dann schon.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Sir G (2. Mai 2008)

Ok, dann hoffe ich, dass bei mir nichts dazwischen kommt  
Was ist eigentlich an diesem Wochenende los? Ist da jemand unterwegs?

Gruß
Sergey


----------



## hoedsch (5. Mai 2008)

Das Wetter bleibt wirklich gut, also schwingt euch morgen alle auf die Räder und tretet an der Kärntner Hütte an.
Und tragt euch möglichst auch im LMB ein.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Loli.. (5. Mai 2008)

Moin, dann komm ich auch mal mit, mal gucken wie das mit dem Tempo so passt.  
Vielleicht bring ich noch nen Kumpel mit wenn alles klar geht.

MfG Loli..


----------



## Sir G (5. Mai 2008)

Bin Morgen auch da

Gruß,
Sergey


----------



## flensbernd (5. Mai 2008)

Jo... werd mich dann auch mal das erste mal zeigen. Ich hoffe ich schaffs. 18.30 war richtig, oder? Bernd mit dem Kona


----------



## Kono (5. Mai 2008)

flensbernd schrieb:


> 18.30 war richtig, oder?



Um 18:30 Uhr ist Abfahrt, also ein paar Minuten zum aufrüsten und umziehen mit einplanen  .

Gruß
Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (6. Mai 2008)

wenn ich jobtechnisch rechtzeitig raus komme, bin ich dabei. Melde mich nachmittags noch mal, wie es aussieht.

Grüße, Peter


----------



## peterbe (9. Mai 2008)

Wie sieht es denn morgen (Sa) mit einer Nachmittagsrunde aus? Da ich Pfingsten jetzt doch hier bin, würde ich 13 Uhr KH vorschlagen.

Grüße, Peter


----------



## Kono (9. Mai 2008)

Sa. 10.3.2008 - 13:00 Uhr KH.
OK, ich komme. Und dann fahren wir mal "Das Biest" rauf 

Gruß
Arne


----------



## flensbernd (9. Mai 2008)

Moin,

hab Besuch, der zwar auch bikebegeistert ist, aber wohl eher die Stadt anschaun moechte. Bin daher wohl draussen fuer morgen. Gruss Bernd


----------



## hoedsch (9. Mai 2008)

So früh kann ich leider auch nicht, werde später am nachmittag starten.

Aber Dienstag geht es dann ja wieder rund. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2510
Ihr könnt euch ja schon mal eintragen.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## peterbe (10. Mai 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Sa. 10.3.2008 - 13:00 Uhr KH.
> OK, ich komme. Und dann fahren wir mal "Das Biest" rauf
> 
> Gruß
> Arne



Wir können auch später starten und dann mit Hoedsch zusammen, vielleicht stößt noch Bernd dazu. Ich mail dir mal PN meine TelNummer zur Abstimmung


----------



## Sir G (10. Mai 2008)

Moin,

Ich werde es heute leider nicht mehr schaffen, bin aber am Dienstag auf jeden Fall wieder daber  

Gruß
Sergey


----------



## peterbe (10. Mai 2008)

Heute war es zwar wunderschön, aber nur bis in den Eißendorfer Wald, da hatten wir mit dem Abriss von Arnes Schaltwerk einen Totalausfall. Hast du es noch gut nach Hause geschafft? Wir sind dann noch bis zum Karlstein gefahren, wo es mich im einzigen Schlammloch der ganzen HB versenkt hat...

Bis Dienstag also, Peter


----------



## hoedsch (10. Mai 2008)

Da habt ihr ja heute richtig was geschafft... 

Bis Dienstag
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (10. Mai 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Heute war es zwar wunderschön, aber nur bis in den Eißendorfer Wald, da hatten wir mit dem Abriss von Arnes Schaltwerk einen Totalausfall. Hast du es noch gut nach Hause geschafft?



Ja logo, Frauchen hat mich mit dem Kombi abgeholt. Vielen Dank nochmal für die Hilfe und das Schieben.
Aber was für ein Flurschaden da hinten, Speichen, Schaltwerk (Bild), Schaltauge, Kette... alles zerknüllt.
Dann werde ich Dienstag wohl das alte Lila-Stahl-Schwein wieder rausholen müssen.

Gruß
Arne


----------



## chridsche (10. Mai 2008)

...muss ich auch sagen; eine sehr coole Runde! Naja, abgesehen von mürben Schaltwerken und getarnten Schlammlöchern...werde mich nächstes mal wieder ranhängen!

Gruß Christian


----------



## teka (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde mich im Laufe der nächsten 1-2 Wochen gerne eurer Dienstag-Abend-Tour anschließen.

Ich bin 27j, Student und als Jugendlicher in Süddeutschland viel MTB gefahren. Vor ca. 10 Jahren, mit dem Umzug nach HH (wo mir dann zuletzt auch noch mein Bike gestohlen wurde) war das erstmal vorbei. Jetzt habe ich mir für die kommende Saison wieder ein Radl gekauft und suche Anschluss um wieder auf Zack zu kommen. 

Mein Fitness-Stand: ca. 2x die Woche Studio und Joggen. Kann also sein, dass ich die ersten Male etwas hinterherkeuche oder auf die Nase falle, aber ich glaub recht fix wieder dabei zu sein.  

Bin kein Downhiller oder Freerider, eher Tour/CC orientiert. (Hardtail  )

Glaubt ihr das passt?


----------



## Kono (11. Mai 2008)

teka schrieb:


> ... Glaubt ihr das passt?


Aber immer!
Bis jetzt ist noch keiner auf der Strecke geblieben oder unterwegs verschütt gegangen. Oben wie unten wird immer gewartet bis alle wieder komplett sind und genug Zeit für eine Pause ist auch immer. Das ist eine Dienstagsrunde und nicht die Vorbereitungen für eine High-Speed-Cross-Country-Weltmeisterschaft . Und wenn es technisch zu schwierig wird, steigt man ab und schiebt. Das ist keine Schande und alle mal besser als auf die Schnauze zu fliegen. Und selbst wenn die Technik mal streikt und gar nichts mehr geht, einer hilft Dir immer. (Siehe oben )
Einzige Grundvorraussetzung: Helm. Wenn man sich schon auf die Fresse packt, sollte wenigstens die Rübe heile bleiben .
Ansonsten -> Dienstags 18:30 Uhr bei brauchbaren Wetter hier.

Gruß
Arne


----------



## hoedsch (11. Mai 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn die Technik mal streikt und gar nichts mehr geht, einer hilft Dir immer. (Siehe oben )


Cool! Deine Frau holt uns ab, wenn die Technik streikt.


----------



## hoedsch (14. Mai 2008)

Die Daten der gestrigen Runde:

35km, 550 Hm, 17,5 km/h, 6 Teilnehmer bei bestem Wetter.
Außer einem Plattfuss keine weiteren Defekte an Mensch und Material.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (14. Mai 2008)

Meine Beine haben heute immer noch diese wohlige schwere... so beim gehen, weißt du... und aufstehen... schwer eben .
War 'ne coole Runde mit tollen Mitfahrern, aber eben viel zu schnell....
.... vorbei .
Gruß
Arne


----------



## teka (15. Mai 2008)

Hört sich gut an! Sobald meine Bremsscheibenadapter endlich da sind, steh ich auf der Matte!!


----------



## peterbe (15. Mai 2008)

Mir hats auch Spaß gemacht und die Erkenntnis, auch auf Forstautobahnen nicht unbedingt am Computer rumspielen zu müssen...
Und das Tempo merke ich tatsächlich auch in den Beinen.


----------



## hoedsch (15. Mai 2008)

Der Termin für nächste Woche steht auch schon wieder im LMB.


----------



## Kono (15. Mai 2008)

Ja ja, vonwegen Tempo langsam... Ich binde Dir nächsten Dienstag zwei Gummibänder um die Bremshebel . <- Achtung Smiley !
Gruß
Arne


----------



## flensbernd (18. Mai 2008)

Bin Dienstag am Start. Gruss Bernd


----------



## teufel781 (18. Mai 2008)

Sir G schrieb:


> @hasenheide
> sehe hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/2080/cat/3011 ... Da sind auch einige andere Treffpunkte im Album von Rabbit (hoffe, er hat nichts gegen die Verlinkung)



Vorsicht mit der Veröffentlichung solches Kartenmaterials. Ein Bekannter wurde dafür mit 1500  belangt. Urheberrecht oder so ähnlich. Soll ja Anwälte geben, die den ganzen Tag durch Netz surfen, auf der Suche nach potenziellen Opfern.


----------



## Kono (19. Mai 2008)

teufel781 schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit der Veröffentlichung solches Kartenmaterials. Ein Bekannter wurde dafür mit 1500  belangt. Urheberrecht oder so ähnlich. Soll ja Anwälte geben, die den ganzen Tag durch Netz surfen, auf der Suche nach potenziellen Opfern.



Ich wünsch mir Anwälte die mich vor solchen Wortmeldungen schützen .
Sorry, konnte nicht widerstehen.
cu all tuesday,
Gruß
Arne


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (19. Mai 2008)

Hi, ich würde mich dann als Neuling in der Truppe auch morgen mal anschließen.
Bis morgen. Gruß Martin


----------



## hoedsch (19. Mai 2008)

Ja denn willkommen!
Das wird ja richtig voll morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loli.. (20. Mai 2008)

Ich werd wohl nächste Woche auch mal wieder kommen, warte noch auf ein neues Schaltwerk und ne Kette, das taugt gerade nicht mehr so besonders viel.

MfG Loli..


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Mai 2008)

welchen grad haben denn die trails in den habe wo ihr fahrt? ich war da noch nie... aber es lockt schon ein wenig. wenn mein nicolai fertig ist würde ich euch gerne mal begleiten. aber vorsicht... totaler anfänger was fahrtechnik angeht.


----------



## teka (20. Mai 2008)

Da meine Bremsen heute erst kamen kann ich mich leider erst für nächste Woche anmelden... aber das mach ich hiermit!


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (20. Mai 2008)

War echt ne super Runde. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen. 
Hab mir irgendwo unterwegs heute die erste Zecke der Saison eingefangen. Aber die hat die Rechnung ohne den "Wirt" gemacht.


----------



## hoedsch (20. Mai 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> welchen grad haben denn die trails in den habe wo ihr fahrt?


S0 
Mit Suchen läßt sich auch ein Stück S1 finden.

Mitfahren ist kein Problem, da die schwierigen Stücke so kurz sind, dass man die auch ohne Zeitverlust runterschieben könnte.



Loli.. schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl nächste Woche auch mal wieder kommen, warte noch auf ein neues Schaltwerk und ne Kette, das taugt gerade nicht mehr so besonders viel.


Sehr schön. Bis auf Schweißarbeiten konnten wir auch sonst schon alles vor Ort richten.

Ach ja, die Daten der heutigen Runde:
33 km 520Hm, 17,5 km/h. Aber heute waren die Pausen etwas länger.


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Mai 2008)

ok... ich meld mich sobald ich dann einsatzbereitschaft des bikes melden kann


----------



## Sir G (20. Mai 2008)

Ich bin auch inzwischen zuhause angekommen. Hab mich etwas verschätzt, es waren keine 20 sondern 30km von Kärtner Hütte bis nach Hummelsbüttel  .


----------



## Kono (21. Mai 2008)

Loli.. schrieb:


> ... und ne Kette, das taugt gerade nicht mehr so besonders viel.
> MfG Loli..



Kannst ja das Kettenschloss wieder mitbringen, das müsste noch zu gebrauchen sein .
Zuhause war das HR schon wieder fast platt -> winzig kleiner Dorn/Splitter im Mantel.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## peterbe (22. Mai 2008)

Ich wunderte mich während der Tour, warum ich mich dauernd verschaltet habe, magelnde Konzentration? Zuhause merkte ich, dass ich auch zu den Rad-Invaliden gehörte: Schaltzug hinten geknickt und fast durch... Wir sollten demnächst mit Begleitfahrzeug touren...
Trotzdem wieder mal eine tolle Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hamburger_jung (22. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich ne Möglichkeit finde, um 22:00 noch unbehelligt heim zu kommen, würde ich auch gern mal wieder mit fahren. Ich denke das mal für nächsten Dienstag an. Problem ist nur, daß am selben Tag auch die RR-BSG hier fährt und da bin ich erst gegen 19:30 an der Fähre, was nicht wirklich gynstich ist...


----------



## Sir G (22. Mai 2008)

Ich hab inzwischen auch festgestellt, warum ich im Hinterrad eine Acht hatte: zwei Speichen sind fast rausgerissen. Kann sein, dass ich am kommenden Dienstag nicht dabei bin.

"Invalidenrunde" trifft es wohl wirklich gut


----------



## basti_hh (23. Mai 2008)

Moin Moin, da Ihr ja wohl *die* Experten für die Harburger Berge sein müsst, wollte ich mal Fragen ob Ihr noch paar Routen-Tips für mich und meinen Kumpel habt.
Wir wollen Morgen das erste mal in die HaBe fahren und ich dachte, dass wir uns erstmal grob nach der Tour der Steine halten. Leider ist dort nicht so beschrieben, was einen dort so Trails erwarten.
Wir sind zwar noch ziemliche Anfänger, jedoch wir wollen jede menge Spass haben  Schöne Abfahrten, kleine bis mittlere Sprünge, knifflige Single-Trails (Wenn die HaBe sowas bieten. Wie gesagt, wir fahren da morgen das erste mal mit unseren Bikes. Ich war da zwar schon mal als keiner Jung - So gut reicht meine Erinnerung aber nicht zurück)
Zeit bringen wir eigentlich genug mit. Nur nicht all zuviel Ausdauer.


----------



## hoedsch (23. Mai 2008)

Die Tour der Steine ist sicherlich ein guter Anfang für die HaBe und wenn ihr nicht soviel Ausdauer habt auch von der Länge ok.
Es erwarten euch im wesentlichen Waldwege und einige Trails z.T. mit Sand und Wurzeln. Großartige Drops oder Schanzen sind auf dem Weg aber nicht zu erwarten.


----------



## Cristina (24. Mai 2008)

falscher Account.


----------



## gnss (24. Mai 2008)

Fallsihr erst nachmittagslos wollt könnte ich euch ein wenig rumführen, allerdings erst gegen 16 uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (25. Mai 2008)

Der Termin für Dienstag steht übrigens schon wieder im LMB. Morgen soll der Regen den Staub im Wald binden und am Dienstag ist wieder Sonne vorausgesagt. Also ideale Bedingungen.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## marwed (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich habe mich nach Jahren der Forums-Abstinenz wieder des MTB-Forums errinnert, und möchte hiermit meinen ersten Beitrag nach langem schreiben.

Beruflich hat es mich (glücklich) in die schönste Stadt der Welt (Hamburg) verschlagen. Ich merke aber,  ich muss wieder mehr Sport als Ausgleich zum Bürojob machen. Vor ein paar Wochen war ich (alleine) in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs - hat mir sehr gefallen.

Ich möchte mich gerne mal Eurer Dienstagsrunde anschließen. Am 27.5. wird es wahrscheinlich noch nichts, aber die Woche drauf am 3.6. gerne. Wichtig ist für mich erstmal der langsame Wiedereinsteig, also eine (für Eure Maßstäbe) eher ruhige MTB-Tour. 

Ich werde diesen Thread mal im Auge behalten.

Grüße

marwed


----------



## John Rico (25. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich es schaffe, komme ich Dienstag mal wieder mit, hab Anfang der Woche die Freigabe vom Doc bekommen.    

Allerdings müsst ihr vom Schnitt der letzten Woche wohl zwei km/h abziehen...

Gruß
Sven


----------



## kroiterfee (26. Mai 2008)

ich bin vielleicht auch dabei. gibts jemanden der mit fährt und auch wieder die elbe nach norden hin überschreitet? ich fahre ungern abend smit der s-bahn oder dem rad durch einschlägige viertel.


----------



## Deleted 27760 (26. Mai 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Der Termin für Dienstag steht übrigens schon wieder im LMB. Morgen soll der Regen den Staub im Wald binden und am Dienstag ist wieder Sonne vorausgesagt. Also ideale Bedingungen.
> 
> Gruß
> Clemens


hallo zusammmen , welche uhrzeit ist denn jetzt aktuell angesagt zum treffpunkt?


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (26. Mai 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Der Termin für Dienstag steht übrigens schon wieder im LMB. Morgen soll der Regen den Staub im Wald binden und am Dienstag ist wieder Sonne vorausgesagt. Also ideale Bedingungen.
> 
> Gruß
> Clemens


War richtig super letzte Woche. Da bin ich diese Woche doch glatt wieder mit dabei!  



merlin1 schrieb:


> hallo zusammmen , welche uhrzeit ist denn jetzt aktuell angesagt zum treffpunkt?


 *18:30*


----------



## kroiterfee (26. Mai 2008)

hoffentlich ist alles ssp tauglich. denn mit meinen 36/16 erreiche ich schnell meine endgeschwindigkeit


----------



## Sir G (26. Mai 2008)

Tjaa.. mein Bike soll Morgen zwar fertig sein, aber erst gegen Abend, deswegen bin ich morgen leider raus.. 
Allen anderen wünsche ich eine schöne Runde


----------



## teka (26. Mai 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich bin vielleicht auch dabei. gibts jemanden der mit fährt und auch wieder die elbe nach norden hin überschreitet? ich fahre ungern abend smit der s-bahn oder dem rad durch einschlägige viertel.


Ich komme fast sicher und muss dann Richtung Barmbek. Und ich liebe die S-Bahn und einschlägige Viertel!


----------



## hoedsch (26. Mai 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hoffentlich ist alles ssp tauglich. denn mit meinen 36/16 erreiche ich schnell meine endgeschwindigkeit



36/16 könnte schon heftig an den Steigungen werden. Aber von SSP habe ich auch keine Ahnung.



merlin1 schrieb:


> hallo zusammmen , welche uhrzeit ist denn jetzt aktuell angesagt zum treffpunkt?


18:30 Uhr ist Abfahrt an der Kärntner Hütte. Wer noch schrauben und zusammenbauen muss, der sollte früher erscheinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (26. Mai 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> 36/16 könnte schon heftig an den Steigungen werden. Aber von SSP habe ich auch keine Ahnung.



ich bleibe hart!   

@ teka: du hast post!


----------



## peterbe (27. Mai 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich bin vielleicht auch dabei. gibts jemanden der mit fährt und auch wieder die elbe nach norden hin überschreitet? ich fahre ungern abend smit der s-bahn oder dem rad durch einschlägige viertel.



Also ich glaube, das kann ich nicht unkommentiert lassen: was sind denn bitte schön einschlägige viertel, durch die du dich nicht im Dunkeln traust? Heimfeld? Harburg? Wilhelmsburg? Dort wohnt ein Teil derjenigen, mit denen du Radfahren möchtest und ich glaube, sie wohnen gerne da! Auch ich komme aus einem einschlägigen Viertel (Altona-Altstadt) und kann dir nur entgegnen, dass deine Befürchtungen Schill- und Bildzeitungspropaganda ist. Dass einzige, was du hier im Dunkeln fürchten musst, sind Autofahrer, die dich anbrüllen, wenn du ohne Licht fährst und in der Dämmerung in den Harburger Bergen vielleicht mal ein wütendes Wildschwein...


----------



## Kono (27. Mai 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> ... sind Autofahrer, die dich anbrüllen, wenn du ohne Licht fährst ...


Ach Peter, die brüllen auch wenn du mit Licht fährst...
Aber Scherz beiseite, ich wohne in Neuwiedenthal und ich kenne mein Viertel. Glaub mir, es gibt Strassenzüge (Stubbenhof, Albershof usw.) da fahre ich mit   meinem Sportgerät nie und nicht und zu keiner Tages- und Nachtzeit durch. Und schon gar nicht bei Dunkelheit .  Ich kann das mulmige Gefühl nachvollziehen, wenn man mit seinem tausend(e) Euro Hobel durch "einschlägige Viertel" fährt/fahren muss. Iss nu ma so, aber wer sein Viertel kennt, fährt eben um die "Hot Spots" drum herum .
Gruß
Arne


----------



## John Rico (27. Mai 2008)

Auch wenn ich selber in Harburg wohne, kann ich kroiterfee ebenfalls verstehen. S-Bahn sehe ich auch durch die Videoübewachung und S-Bahn Wache als unkritisch an, aber auf dem Radel würd ich auch nicht durch Wilhelmsburg fahren, gerade im Dunkeln.

Aber zurück zum Thema:
Ich werd sehen, dass ich pünktlich bin, es könnte aber sein, dass ich etwas zu spät komme. Es wäre also nett, wenn ihr ggf. auf mich wartet. Sollte ich es gar nicht schaffen, würde ich bei Clemens oder Peter vorher anrufen und absagen.

Bis nachher
Sven


----------



## peterbe (27. Mai 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Ach Peter, die brüllen auch wenn du mit Licht fährst...
> Aber Scherz beiseite, ich wohne in Neuwiedenthal und ich kenne mein Viertel. Glaub mir, es gibt Strassenzüge (Stubbenhof, Albershof usw.) da fahre ich mit   meinem Sportgerät nie und nicht und zu keiner Tages- und Nachtzeit durch. Und schon gar nicht bei Dunkelheit .  Ich kann das mulmige Gefühl nachvollziehen, wenn man mit seinem tausend(e) Euro Hobel durch "einschlägige Viertel" fährt/fahren muss. Iss nu ma so, aber wer sein Viertel kennt, fährt eben um die "Hot Spots" drum herum .
> Gruß
> Arne



Natürlich erwartet niemand von dir, dass du dein Rad unabgeschlossen als Vertrauensbeweis an der örtlichen Eisdiele oder dem Kiosk abstellst und die Jugendclique bittest, auf dein tausende Euro teures Sportgerät aufzupassen - das würdest du auch nicht in Eppendorf oder so machen. Aber du wirst als erwachsener Mann niemals mit Keulen vom Rad geholt werden, nicht bei Tag, nicht bei Nacht und nicht in der S-Bahn. Und darum geht es bei dem Beitrag um einschlägige Viertel oder? Und dass die B 73 oder die S-Bahn-Haltestellen in finstersten Bronx liegen, halte ich für ein Gerücht - im übrigen sind in den letzten Jahren einige Freundinnen und Freunde von mir nach Wilhelmsburg ins Reiherstiegviertel gezogen und fahren täglich, sommers wie winters mit dem Rad zur Uni. 

Nun gut, vielleicht ist gesagt, was gesagt werden muss und wir fahren wieder in den Sonnenuntergang und fürchten nur die Waldgeister...


----------



## Kono (27. Mai 2008)

Buh!


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Mai 2008)

ihr werdet ja sehen das ich alles hab. aber kein unauffälliges rad... 


ich hatte schon meine schlüsselerlebnisse mit stressender jugend mit migrationshintergrund. das sidn erfahrungswerte und die führen dazu das ich nur noch im rudel unterwegs bin oder sehr schnell alleine.


----------



## flensbernd (27. Mai 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ihr werdet ja sehen das ich alles hab. aber kein unauffälliges rad...
> 
> 
> ich hatte schon meine schlüsselerlebnisse mit stressender jugend mit migrationshintergrund. das sidn erfahrungswerte und die führen dazu das ich nur noch im rudel unterwegs bin oder sehr schnell alleine.





so langsam kommt hier ja fahrt auf in der Diskussion. Das liebe ich. Hoffe, ihr seid gleich alle auch so engagiert auf der Tour. Sonst gibts krass auf die fresse aller, dicker. korrekt man. Ich hoffe, als Migrant aus NRW darf ich aber trotzdem teilnehmen.

Bernd


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Mai 2008)

so war das nicht gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (27. Mai 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> so war das nicht gemeint



Liebe Kroiterfee, du kannst nicht in einem Forum mit einem Oi im nicname, einem Hooligangruß (Sport frei!, die dazugehörigen Internetseiten u.a. sportfrei.com sind stumpfeste Hooliganseiten mit Angeboten für Basebalschlägern und Pfefferspray) über einschlägige Viertel reden und über Erfahrungen mit Migrationshintergrundjugendlichen und Rudelbildung, ohne dass darauf äußerst misstrauisch reagiert wird. 

ok?


----------



## flensbernd (27. Mai 2008)

http://www.spiegel.de/sport/fussball/0,1518,465851,00.html


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Mai 2008)

ich bin über vorurteile immer wieder begeistert. du kennst mich nicht im geringsten und stellst mich in eine solche ecke.


1. das oi im namen ist auf einen teil meiner jugend zurück zu führen als ich als oi-punk später als oi-skin um die blöcke zog. friedfertig und OHNE polit. hintergrund

2. sport frei ist ein uralter sportlergruss und wurde von den hirnlosen hools übernommen. mit sowas hab ich nix am hut.

3. was willst du genau von mir? mit gefährlichem halbwissen protzen? versteh ich gerade nicht. aber du kannst e smir gerne erklären.. von mir auch via pm denn das gehört nicht hier herein. schliesslich gehts ums biken und nicht um andere dinge.


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Mai 2008)

flensbernd schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/sport/fussball/0,1518,465851,00.html




wird ja immer toller hier 


frei nach wiki:

Sport frei ist ein alter deutscher SportlergruÃ. Mit diesem GruÃ (Trainer: âWir begrÃ¼Ãen uns mit einem Sport...â Sportler: â...frei!â) wurde in der DDR auch der schulische Sportunterricht und jede Form von (Mannschafts-)Training begonnen.



zurÃ¼ckzufÃ¼hren Ã¼brigens auf die turnbewegungen im ersten viertel des 20. jahrhunderts in deutschland... 

kÃ¶nnen wirs dann mal langsam lassen?!


----------



## flensbernd (27. Mai 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> 2. sport frei ist ein uralter sportlergruss und wurde von den hirnlosen hools übernommen. mit sowas hab ich nix am hut.





Kein Ding. Ist ja ne klare Ansage, dass du mit som Scheiss nichts zu tun hast. Bis später.

Bernd


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Mai 2008)

nix für ungut... ich mags nur nicht wenn man mich in irgendeine richtung drängen will in die ich nicht gehöre. 

teka ist nicht am start da er es jobmässig nicht einrichten kann. 


ich komme trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (27. Mai 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> nix für ungut... ich mags nur nicht wenn man mich in irgendeine richtung drängen will in die ich nicht gehöre.
> 
> Das ist doch mal eine Klarheit. Danke schön. Über Halbwissen wollen wir hier nicht reden: wir wollten eine Klarheit, die haben wir jetzt, ist doch schön. Grade wenn du aus der Oi-Ecke kommst, weißt du, wie durchlässig die Szenen sind und wie leicht es zu Uneindeutigkeiten kommt.


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Mai 2008)

eben. 

freu mich auf nachher. hab schon viel über die harburger berge gehört. wie lange dauert die tour in etwa? sonst muss ich noch licht einpacken.


----------



## Kono (27. Mai 2008)

Sonnenuntergang ist gegen 21:30 Uhr. 
Wer's nicht glaubt: Link
Aber so gegen 20:45 uhr wird's einfach zu finster im Wald, entsprechend wird dann für üblich der Parkplatz KH wieder angesteuer.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## kroiterfee (27. Mai 2008)

meine code hinten sifft  ich komm nicht mit. hab alles versucht es zu stoppen. aber ich hab meine 8er schlüssel an der uni... arghhhhhh 




ist das ärgerlich  


fahrt ihr die runde nur dienstags?


----------



## John Rico (27. Mai 2008)

War wirklich schön, endlich mal wieder dabei gewesen zu sein!  
Auch wenn das Tempo für mich definitiv zu hoch war, aber was will man nach fast vier Monaten Zwangspause auch erwarten ...

Es wäre super, wenn mir jemand noch die HM von heute nachreichen könnte, hab vorhin ganz vergessen zu fragen.

Hoffentlich bis nächste Woche.
GRuß
Sven


----------



## NoFunAtAll (27. Mai 2008)

Hi,

mir hat es richtig gut gefallen, sowohl vom Tempo, was zugegebenermaßen recht hoch war, als auch von den Trails und der netten Gruppe.
Werde in Zukunft wohl (wieder) öfter dabei sein.

schönen Gruß

Fritz


----------



## hoedsch (27. Mai 2008)

Die Daten der heutigen Tour:
36 km, 550 Hm, 17,0 km/h.
Heute hat das trotz großer Gruppe ganz gut geklappt, keiner wurde unplanmäßig verloren und wir mussten nichts reparieren.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (28. Mai 2008)

War echt ne schöne Runde wieder. Waren ja echt super viele mit. Freu mich schon auf nächsten Dienstag.


----------



## John Rico (28. Mai 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Die Daten der heutigen Tour:
> 36 km, 550 Hm, 17,0 km/h.
> Heute hat das trotz großer Gruppe ganz gut geklappt, keiner wurde unplanmäßig verloren und wir mussten nichts reparieren.



Danke!  
Dann werde ich mal sehen, dass ich bis nächsten Dienstag wieder kriechen kann, meine Gräten merke ich heute doch ganz schön ...

Gruß
Sven


----------



## gnss (30. Mai 2008)

Wäre heute abend jemand für eine Runde zu begeistern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (30. Mai 2008)

Wäre gern gefahren, hab dieses WE aber leider keine Zeit.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass es hier extrem schwül und widerlich ist, da macht biken wohl eh keinen Spaß.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## peterbe (31. Mai 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Wäre gern gefahren, hab dieses WE aber leider keine Zeit.
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass es hier extrem schwül und widerlich ist, da macht biken wohl eh keinen Spaß.
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Also uns hat das biken heute (Sa) sehr viel Spaß gemacht, es war zwar schon schwül, aber geschwitzt haben wir eher wegen dem Adrenalin...





nachdem wir letzten Dienstag den Hot-Spot nur angesehen haben und unverrichteter Dinge weitergerast sind, war das Anreiz genug, mal zu üben. Das Ergebnis seht ihr hier.


----------



## John Rico (31. Mai 2008)

Na das nenne ich doch mal ein gelungenes Foto!  

Das hätte ich ja gerne gesehen, wie ihr die Dreck-Hügel "bearbeitet" habt.
Dir ist aber schon klar, dass du jetzt bei einer der nächsten Runden zeigen musst, dass es sich um keine Foto-Monatage handelt?!?  

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sir G (1. Juni 2008)

Ich sehe schon, ich muss wohl demnächst wieder die Cam mitschleppen... Nur zu Dokumentationszwecken  

@ Peter
Wer hat denn da entfesselt geblitzt?


----------



## peterbe (1. Juni 2008)

Sir G schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, ich muss wohl demnächst wieder die Cam mitschleppen... Nur zu Dokumentationszwecken
> 
> @ Peter
> Wer hat denn da entfesselt geblitzt?



SB 800 auf Nikon D200 20mm 2,8 1/250, SB 26 mit Akkupack entfesselt


----------



## hoedsch (1. Juni 2008)

Cooles Foto, da müssen wir demnächst wohl alle mal zur Fotosession ran.


----------



## Sir G (1. Juni 2008)

Aaachso, na dann haben wir zusammen schon 2x D200 + 2x SB800 

Die Frage ist nur: wer möchte das alles schleppen?


----------



## flensbernd (2. Juni 2008)

lets rock it!! plaediere fuer eine ausgedehnte aufwaermphase...


----------



## John Rico (3. Juni 2008)

Bleibt's bei heute? Es ist zwar noch trocken, aber eben gab's den ersten Donner und es ist hier in Harburg bös dunkel. Sergey hat grad gemeldet, dass es bei ihm schon dreimal geregnet hat.
Allerdings kommt der Kram wohl aus südlicher Richtung und das meiste ist mit Glück schon an Harburg vorbei.

Also, wie siehts aus?
Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (3. Juni 2008)

Sollte um 18:30 Uhr Gewitter sein, fahren wir natürlich nicht in den Wald.
Falls der Zauber vorüber ist, geht's natürlich los.


----------



## de_reu (3. Juni 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Sollte um 18:30 Uhr Gewitter sein, fahren wir natürlich nicht in den Wald.
> Falls der Zauber vorüber ist, geht's natürlich los.



Am westlichen Ende ist noch dicke Regen und Gewitter;
Wie siehts in den HaBe aus?
Ist einer dichter dran; müsste nämlich bald los....

CU De


----------



## John Rico (3. Juni 2008)

Hier (Harburg Centrum) hat es kurz geregnet, ist mom aber wieder trocken und der Himmel scheint heller zu werden.
Mit Glück ist das schlimmste wirklich vorbeigezogen.
Wobei das Regenradar nach wie vor nicht so toll aussieht...

@hoedsch:
Kannst du dich kurz vor 18:00 Uhr nochmal melden, ob du nun losfährst?
Dann weiß ich, ob ich mich auf den Weg mache.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sir G (3. Juni 2008)

Also für mich sieht es etwas zu düster aus.. Wobei es natürlich schon öfter vorgekommen ist, dass es in HaBes die Sonne schien und hier hat es geregnet. 
Ich bin für heute raus


----------



## Kono (3. Juni 2008)

Hier in Neugraben hat es vor einer halben Stunde sehr sehr ergiebig geregnet. Entsprechend dürfte es im Forst ausschauen. Das Niederschlagsradar lässt für die nächsten Stunden obendrein nichts gutes ahnen. Wenn's schon nicht gewittern wird, nass wird's heute allemal .

Gruß
Arne


----------



## peterbe (3. Juni 2008)

Dann werde ich mal das ästethische Verbrechen begehen und Schutzbleche einpacken... bis gleich, vielleicht komm ich drei Minuten zu spät...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (3. Juni 2008)

So ich bin nun in Harburg und hier rumpelt es schon mächtig, da das nächste Gewitter im Anmarsch ist.
Ich prognostiziere daher Gewitter für 18:30 Uhr und sage den Termin hiermit ab.


----------



## Kono (3. Juni 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> So ich bin nun in Harburg und hier rumpelt es schon mächtig, da das nächste Gewitter im Anmarsch ist.
> Ich prognostiziere daher Gewitter für 18:30 Uhr und sage den Termin hiermit ab.



Jup, dat ward hüt nix. Aber für Donnerstag ist wieder strahlender Sonnenschein angesagt. Da wird aus der Dienstagsrunde spontan eine Donnerstagsrunde . Ich hab mal einen entsprechenden LMB-Termin an den Start gebracht.

Gruß
Arne


----------



## John Rico (3. Juni 2008)

Wie gut, dass ich hier nochmal reingeschaut habe, war schon ungezogen und wollte los.
Aber mittlerweile grummelt es mir auch zu viel, bin somit auch raus.
Hoffentlich wirds nächste Woche besser.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (3. Juni 2008)

Hier (Harburg/Eißendorf) ist es gerade ordentlich am Regnen und ein wenig am donnern. 
Wir verpassen also nicht wirklich was.


----------



## hoedsch (3. Juni 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Jup, dat ward hüt nix. Aber für Donnerstag ist wieder strahlender Sonnenschein angesagt. Da wird aus der Dienstagsrunde spontan eine Donnerstagsrunde . Ich hab mal einen entsprechenden LMB-Termin an den Start gebracht.
> 
> Gruß
> Arne



Ich gebe Dir hiermit auch mal die Aufgabe mich am nächsten Dienstag zu vertreten. Da bin ich im schönen Frankfurt unterwegs.


----------



## peterbe (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

wo ward ihr, nur weil es in Harburg donnert, lassen wir uns doch nicht den Spaß verderben, das Gewitter war um 18.45 vorbei. Wir waren zu zweit tund sind die erste Stunde ordentlich nass geworden, dann trocknete es an und wir konnten so noch 25km mit echten 500hm fahren! Gerhard war zum ersten mal dabei, ich hoffe, ich konnte ihn für die DOD begeistern, obwohl er die Glätte der nassen Wurzeln unterschätzte und noch kurz vor Schluss einen rabiaten Geier machte - zum Glück ohne Folgen.

Wenn ich es schaffe, bin ich Donnerstag wieder mit dabei.


----------



## hoedsch (4. Juni 2008)

Na immerhin wurdet ihr nicht vom Blitz erschlagen.  
Dann bis morgen zum nächsten Versuch.


----------



## John Rico (4. Juni 2008)

Ich war ja schon fertig und wollte aus der Tür. Aber ich bin einmal mitten in den HaBes von einem Gewitter überrascht worden, das muss ich nicht nochmal haben.
Aber schön, dass ihr Glück hattet und nicht Blitzableiter spielen musstet.

Morgen kann ich leider nicht, aber nächsten Dienstag bin ich wieder dabei, einen gewitterfreien Abend vorausgesetzt.  

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sir G (4. Juni 2008)

Hm, morgen werde ich es warscheinlich nicht schaffen, muss noch vorher was erledigen.. Aber mal sehen, vielleicht wirds doch klappen


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (4. Juni 2008)

Ich hab morgen wohl leider auch keine Zeit. Ich baue auf nächsten Dienstag.

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (5. Juni 2008)

Hateiner die Daten von heute? Mein Tacho wollte nicht.


----------



## hoedsch (6. Juni 2008)

40 km, 630 Hm, 16,8 km/h

@gnss: Schick mir bitte mal Deine Handynummer


----------



## Kono (6. Juni 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> 40 km, 630 Hm, 16,8 km/h



Genau so fühlen sich meine Beine auch an. Ächz . OK, alles stöhnen hilft nix, LMB für Dienstag ist eingetragen. Auch wenn die Wettervorhersage für Dienstag, gelinde gesagt, bescheiden ausfällt.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## hülemüll (9. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich hab bisher von den Dienstagsrunden nur gelesen/gehört. Würde mich gerne mal anschliessen... Habe mich gerade im LMB eingetragen. Bin gespannt!

gruss


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (9. Juni 2008)

Ich bin diesen Dienstag leider schon anderweitig verplant.


----------



## de_reu (9. Juni 2008)

Stoppelhüpfer schrieb:


> Ich bin diesen Dienstag leider schon anderweitig verplant.



Tja, ich nicht !
Ich bin dabei!

CU de


----------



## Kono (11. Juni 2008)

Puh, das war eine ganz schon staubige Angelegenheit gestern. Hier nochmal die groben Daten der gestrigen Runde: 34km; 650hm, 15,5er Schnitt.
Tourbeschreibung zu Peters GPS-Daten (die bestimmt noch kommen):
Kärntern Hütte, Berghotel, Wildparkzaun, Moisburger Stein, Das Biest, Karlstein, kleines Trail-Zick-Zack, Holzfällertrail, grosse Wiese, Moisburger Stein, Bäume-Mikado, Peters Referenzsteigung, Kärnter Hütte.
Hat mal wieder viel Spass gemacht und ich freue mich schon auf nächste Woche. Hoffen wir mal, daß das Wetter mitspielt . 
Gruß
Arne


----------



## hülemüll (11. Juni 2008)

jau, mir hats auch spass gemacht! bis auf die sandigen pferdetrails bergauf, die haben mich verrückt gemacht. aber die flüssigen abfahrten waren es wert! doch für euer uphill-tempo fehlt mir doch das dritte kettenblatt...


----------



## John Rico (11. Juni 2008)

War wirklich ne schöne Tour, diesmal haben meine Oberschenkel auch "erst" direkt vor der Haustür schlapp gemacht.  
Nur meine Kopf-durch-die-Wand Aktion (oder besser gesagt -Baum) war nicht so gut: Resultat sind eine Delle im Helm, nach wie vor Nackenschmerzen und das Gefühl, dass ich zwei Zentimeter kleiner bin...  

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir G (11. Juni 2008)

@ John Rico
Emm.. Wie war das noch vor ein paar Jahren? Tannenliebhaber, oder?  

Ansoonsten kann ich mich da nur anschliessen. Schöne Tour inklusive eines S-5++ Abschnittes beim Bäume-Mikado


----------



## Kono (11. Juni 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> ... Nur meine Kopf-durch-die-Wand Aktion (oder besser gesagt -Baum) war nicht so gut: Resultat sind eine Delle im Helm, nach wie vor Nackenschmerzen und das Gefühl, dass ich zwei Zentimeter kleiner bin...
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Du wirst einfach nur deiner Beschreibung gerecht, Baumknutscher eben .
Aber Spaß beiseite, was ist denn eigentlich genau passiert?
Gruß
Arne


----------



## John Rico (11. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, ob's der Holzfällertrail war, wird sind vom Karlstein ja weg, dann nach der nächsten Steigung rechts hoch (Zickzacktrail?) und nachdem wir auf einem Hauptweg waren links bei zwei großen Steinen mit irgendwelchen Hinweisen drauf wieder in den Wald. Dort ging's ein paarmal kurz und recht steil runter. Beim letzten "Downhill", bevor wir dann scharf rechts wieder hoch sind, hab ich - natürlich fast unten, wo man am schnellsten ist - einen wohl recht dicken Ast übersehen und bin mit dem Helm frontal gegengezimmert und hab so gut getroffen, dass der Aufprall direkt in die Halswirbelsäule ist.
Muss auf jeden Fall recht heftig gewesen sein, da mich Sergey, der  hinter mir war, unten nur angeschaut hat und meinte, dass es ziemlich laut geknallt hätte. Und eine richtige Delle im Helm kommt auch nicht vom Blätter-streifen...

Naja, ich hoffe mal, dass sich das die nächsten Tage wieder gibt, ansonsten freut sich mein Orthopäde bestimmt, mich mal wiederzusehen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Deleted 119038 (11. Juni 2008)

hey wow, die D.O.D. Runde klingt super! Kanns kaum erwarten mir wieder ein MTB zu holen und mich euch anzuschließen. Denke mal im August bin ich dabei (hoffentlich mit einem Radon ZR Team 7.0).
Bin zwar immer bis knappe 1800 im Büro, aber nur 2min vom HBF entfernt, sollte also bis 1830 zu schaffen sein.

Aber ich melde mich sicherlich bei euch nochmal wenn ich denn nun endlich mein MTB daheim hab 

P.S: sollte das alles klappen könnte ich meine Freundin auch mal mitbringen um die Frauenquote zu erhöhen


----------



## Kono (11. Juni 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob's der Holzfällertrail war, wird sind vom Karlstein ja weg, dann nach der nächsten Steigung rechts hoch (Zickzacktrail?) und nachdem wir auf einem Hauptweg waren links bei zwei großen Steinen mit irgendwelchen Hinweisen drauf wieder in den Wald. Dort ging's ein paarmal kurz und recht steil runter. Beim letzten "Downhill", bevor wir dann scharf rechts wieder hoch sind, hab ich - natürlich fast unten, wo man am schnellsten ist - einen wohl recht dicken Ast übersehen und bin mit dem Helm frontal gegengezimmert und hab so gut getroffen, dass der Aufprall direkt in die Halswirbelsäule ist.
> Muss auf jeden Fall recht heftig gewesen sein, da mich Sergey, der  hinter mir war, unten nur angeschaut hat und meinte, dass es ziemlich laut geknallt hätte. Und eine richtige Delle im Helm kommt auch nicht vom Blätter-streifen...
> 
> Naja, ich hoffe mal, dass sich das die nächsten Tage wieder gibt, ansonsten freut sich mein Orthopäde bestimmt, mich mal wiederzusehen.
> ...



Also deinem Orthopäden einen schönen Gruß und deinen Halswirbeln gute Besserung.
Die Stelle die Du beschreibst ist der untere Teil des X-Weges, zurück Richtung Karlstein, kurz bevor es scharf rechtsrum wieder hoch geht. Da haben die vorderen ja schon gewartet um die Meute wieder zu sammeln. Und von dort habe ich/wir ja auch die Leute den Trail runterrauschen sehen, aber deinen Baum/Ast-Einschlag habe ich nicht mitbekommen.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## ahara (11. Juni 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob's der Holzfällertrail war, wird sind vom Karlstein ja weg, dann nach der nächsten Steigung rechts hoch (Zickzacktrail?) und nachdem wir auf einem Hauptweg waren links bei zwei großen Steinen mit irgendwelchen Hinweisen drauf wieder in den Wald. Dort ging's ein paarmal kurz und recht steil runter. Beim letzten "Downhill", bevor wir dann scharf rechts wieder hoch sind, hab ich - natürlich fast unten, wo man am schnellsten ist - einen wohl recht dicken Ast übersehen und bin mit dem Helm frontal gegengezimmert und hab so gut getroffen, dass der Aufprall direkt in die Halswirbelsäule ist.
> Muss auf jeden Fall recht heftig gewesen sein, da mich Sergey, der  hinter mir war, unten nur angeschaut hat und meinte, dass es ziemlich laut geknallt hätte. Und eine richtige Delle im Helm kommt auch nicht vom Blätter-streifen...
> 
> Naja, ich hoffe mal, dass sich das die nächsten Tage wieder gibt, ansonsten freut sich mein Orthopäde bestimmt, mich mal wiederzusehen.
> ...




Hi Sven, das klingt auf jeden Fall spektakulärer als dein letzter "Umfall" (Hand in Gips). 
Aber Spaß beiseite. Gute Besserung vom anderen Elbufer. 

Fährst du eigentlich auch am Sonntag die Köhlbrandbrücke rauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (12. Juni 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Also deinem Orthopäden einen schönen Gruß und deinen Halswirbeln gute Besserung.
> ...
> Und von dort habe ich/wir ja auch die Leute den Trail runterrauschen sehen, aber deinen Baum/Ast-Einschlag habe ich nicht mitbekommen.


Danke, ich hoffe aber noch, dass ich ihn nicht besuchen und somit nicht um 5:30 Uhr aufstehen muss ...
Vielleicht war's auch die vorletzte Senke und ich hab die letzte wegen der Kopfnuss nicht mehr wirklich wahrgenommen?
Aber die Guides haben ja ein paarmal nicht so wirklich mitbekommen, was hinten passiert, vielleicht lag's auch daran?!? 



ahara schrieb:


> Hi Sven, das klingt auf jeden Fall spektakulärer als dein letzter "Umfall" (Hand in Gips).
> Aber Spaß beiseite. Gute Besserung vom anderen Elbufer.
> 
> Fährst du eigentlich auch am Sonntag die Köhlbrandbrücke rauf?



Stimmt, endlich mal ein "richtiger" Unfall!  
Wg. Sternfahrt bin ich noch am überlegen, meine Freundin ist aber nicht da und alleine werd ich nicht fahren. Hat denn sonst noch jemand Ambitionen, Sonntag ab Harburg zu fahren?

Gruß 
Sven


----------



## peterbe (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo Sven, bevor du zum Orthopäden gehst empfehle ich dir erst mal den Gang zum Pysiotherapeuten, da die meist die muskuläre Zerrung/Verspannung grade im Nackenbereich gut weg massieren können. Aber vielleicht ist es ja schon wieder besser, wünsch ich dir. Für alle anderen auch hier der Track als kml und gpx gezippt. War ne tolle Runde!

Peter


----------



## John Rico (12. Juni 2008)

Wobei man für ne Krankengymnastik (-> Pysiotherapie) ja erstmal ein Rezept braucht, also doch wieder Orthopäde. 
Aber ich hab hier eh irgendwo noch ein Rezept rumliegen, was ich dringend einlösen muss, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wofür...  
Deine Datei ist ja jetzt doppelt gemoppelt, zippen oder in pdf umbenennen hätte auch gereicht.

Nochmal wg. Sonntag:
Fährt irgendwer bei der Sternfahrt mit und dann ab Harburg? Dann könnte man einen kleinen MTB-Trupp bilden und zusammenfahren.

Und falls keiner bei der Sternfahrt mit will, wie sieht es mit einer Runde HaBes am WE aus?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## hoedsch (13. Juni 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Fährt irgendwer bei der Sternfahrt mit und dann ab Harburg? Dann könnte man einen kleinen MTB-Trupp bilden und zusammenfahren.



Ich fahre ab Harburg, aber nicht mit dem MTB sondern mit einem dafür besser geeigneten Rad.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## ahara (13. Juni 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> ...Nochmal wg. Sonntag:
> Fährt irgendwer bei der Sternfahrt mit und dann ab Harburg? Dann könnte man einen kleinen MTB-Trupp bilden und zusammenfahren.
> 
> Gruß
> Sven




Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, fahre ich auf jeden Fall. Aber nicht mit dem Mtb sondern mit dem Rennrad...


----------



## Sir G (13. Juni 2008)

Und ich fahre mit dem MTB  
Aber wie schon gesagt, das Wetter muss mitspielen.


----------



## John Rico (13. Juni 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich fahre ab Harburg, aber nicht mit dem MTB sondern mit einem dafür besser geeigneten Rad.
> 
> Gruß
> Clemens


Mit Kind und Kegel oder alleine?



ahara schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, fahre ich auf jeden Fall. Aber nicht mit dem Mtb sondern mit dem Rennrad...


Ab Harburg? Wenn du es gemütlich angehen lässt und wir uns gaaanz doll beeilen könnte man ja trotzdem zusammen fahren, oder?



Sir G schrieb:


> Und ich fahre mit dem MTB
> Aber wie schon gesagt, das Wetter muss mitspielen.


Das wird für dich ja wieder ne Weltreise, erst nach Harburg und dann wieder zurück.

Dann muss ich mir das mit der Sternfahrt ja doch noch überlegen, mal schauen, wie das Wetter wird.

Hätte eigentlich am WE auch Lust auf die HaBes, auch damit ich am Dienstag nicht wieder so kämpfen muss. Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand, der mitkommen würde (halbwegs vernünftiges Wetter vorausgesetzt).

Gruß
Sven


----------



## ahara (13. Juni 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ab Harburg? Wenn du es gemütlich angehen lässt und wir uns gaaanz doll beeilen könnte man ja trotzdem zusammen fahren, oder?
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Ja, ab Harburg. Und über den Rest könnte man reden....hatte aber eh vor es laaangsam angehen zu lassen.....


----------



## Manni1599 (13. Juni 2008)

Moin Jungs und Mädels, ich werde wohl auch wieder mitfahren, natürlich MTB, Rennrad ist ja schließlich für Mädchen .

Treffen wieder in Harburg? Mal sehen wen ich hier noch motivieren kann.

Freue mich jedenfalls wenigstens Teile der Harburger Gang wiederzusehen! 

Bis dann,

Manni


----------



## ahara (13. Juni 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin Jungs und Mädels, ich werde wohl auch wieder mitfahren, natürlich MTB, Rennrad ist ja schließlich für Mädchen .
> 
> Treffen wieder in Harburg? Mal sehen wen ich hier noch motivieren kann.
> 
> ...



Trag dich mal ein... http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6352

wollen wir zusammen mit der Bahn nach harburg fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (14. Juni 2008)

Orientiert euch bitte zum nördlichen Ende des Rathausplatzes, damit man sich besser findet. Richtung Norden geht ein kurzes Stück Straße mit Tordurchfahrt zum Harburger Ring ab. Da in der Gegend können wir uns treffen.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## wtank (15. Juni 2008)

Hi HaBe-Fahrer,

bin nue hier. Hab den Diskussionsthread durch Zufall gefunden.

Würd ggf. mal mitfahren wollen. Möchte die Strecke kennenlernen. Fahrt ihr jeden Dienstag. Am 17.6. könnte ich nicht aber darauf die Woche.

Gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## John Rico (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo Wolfgang!

Wir fahren eigentlich jeden Dienstag, einigermaßen venünftiges Wetter vorrausgesetzt. (Da einige hier in Harburg wohnen, lohnt es sich immer, vor dem Losfahren nochmal ins Forum zu gucken.)

Die Tour wird aber immer rechtzeitig zum einen hier, zum anderen im *L*ast *M*inute *B*iking Forum (oben links auf der Seite) angekündigt (s. z.B. hier).

Schau also einfach rein!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Kono (15. Juni 2008)

wtank schrieb:


> Hi HaBe-Fahrer,
> 
> bin nue hier. Hab den Diskussionsthread durch Zufall gefunden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Wolfgang,

Wenn es nicht gerade gewittert oder anhaltend wie aus Eimern schüttet, immer Dienstags 18:30 Uhr hier.
Wir fahren so ca. 2,5-3 Stunden, bis kurz vorm Sonnenuntergang, meist so um die 30-35km mit einen 15 Schnitt.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## John Rico (15. Juni 2008)

Der Schnitt ist aber sehr geschönt - nach unten ...  

Gruß
Sven


----------



## wtank (15. Juni 2008)

ja super, dann komm ich mal vorbei. Bin gespannt auf das Gelände. 15er Schnitt sollte machbar sein. Bin ich neulich im Harz auch gefahren.

Wolfgang


----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (16. Juni 2008)

Moin moin,

wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist, würde ich mich morgen auch gerne mal wieder anschließen.
Ich war letztes Jahr nur einmal dabei, da ich durch meine Schichtarbeit nicht immer Dienstags Zeit habe. Aber durch einen Jobwechsel bin ich zeitmäßig wieder flexibler.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (18. Juni 2008)

Moin,

war ne coole Runde gestern, sehr gute Strecke (Danke an Clemens), auch wenn sich meine Beine heute wie Gummi anfühlen...

Wenn ihr in 2 Wochen wieder fahrt, wäre ich gerne wieder mit dabei.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## peterbe (18. Juni 2008)

Hier die Tracks:

War schön gestern, mal wieder neues entdeckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (18. Juni 2008)

Geht morgen nun was? 
Ich würde vorschlagen, 18:00 Uhr KH, da ich gegen 21 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein muss.
Hab mal was ins LMB gesetzt, s. hier.

Also meldet euch doch mal, ob nun jemand mitkommt.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## peterbe (19. Juni 2008)

jetzt sind mir doch noch ab 18 Uhr zwei Jobtermine reingerutscht, damit bin ich heute raus, leider.

Peter


----------



## John Rico (19. Juni 2008)

Wegen mangelnder Beteiligung fällt die Tour heute aus!

Wir werden morgen zu zweit gegen 18 Uhr ne Tour starten, wenn jemand mit will, einfach melden.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## hoedsch (23. Juni 2008)

So, am Dienstag soll es wieder sonnig werden, also beste Bedingungen für die DOD-Tour.


----------



## hülemüll (23. Juni 2008)

ich versuchs einfach nochmal, euch zu folgen...


----------



## John Rico (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo miteinander!

Damit sich keiner wundert, dass ich mich plötzlich längere Zeit nicht mehr sehen lasse: Mich hat Freitag Abend leider ein Auto auf die Motorhaube genommen. Mir ist zum Glück nichts wirklich schlimmes passiert, mal abgesehen von einem bösen Schleudertrauma und diversen Abschürfungen von Kopf bis Knie.
Mein weißes Bike werdet ihr so auch nicht mehr wiedersehen, da mindestens Rahmen, Vorderrad und Gabel schrott sind. 

Ich hoffe, dass die Geschichte und meine Genesung nicht zu lange dauern und ich in absehbarer Zeit wieder dabei bin.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (23. Juni 2008)

Oh Mann, Du lässt aber im Moment auch wirklich nichts aus. Gute Besserung schon mal von dieser Stelle und hoffentlich bleibt nichts nach.
Bist Du wenigstens unschuldig, so dass der Schaden geregelt werden kann oder bist Du im Dunkeln ohne Licht durch Harburg geradelt?


----------



## ahara (23. Juni 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander!
> 
> Damit sich keiner wundert, dass ich mich plötzlich längere Zeit nicht mehr sehen lasse: Mich hat Freitag Abend leider ein Auto auf die Motorhaube genommen. Mir ist zum Glück nichts wirklich schlimmes passiert, mal abgesehen von einem bösen Schleudertrauma und diversen Abschürfungen von Kopf bis Knie.
> Mein weißes Bike werdet ihr so auch nicht mehr wiedersehen, da mindestens Rahmen, Vorderrad und Gabel schrott sind.
> ...




Oh je - So geht es aber nicht weiter mit dir.....nur noch Genesungswünsche zu schicken macht auch keinen Spaß  
Trotzdem natürlich Gute Besserung von der "besseren" Elbseite


----------



## John Rico (23. Juni 2008)

Nee, wir (Sergey u ich) waren sogar brav vorschriftmäßig auf dem Radweg unterwegs.
Wären wir mal auf der Straße gefahren ...

Eigentlich ist die Sache klar (zu meinen Gunsten), aber man weiß ja nie, was Versicherungen sich noch ausdenken, um einer Zahlung zu umgehen. 

Ich muss jetzt einfach schauen, was aus der Sache wird, Hauptsache mein Hals macht nicht zu lange Ärger. Mal gucken, wie lange sich alles hinzieht, irgendwann werdet ihr mich - dann hoffentlich mit wieder heilen Knochen und einem anderen Bike - wieder sehen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## ahara (23. Juni 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> ...irgendwann werdet ihr mich - ... - wieder sehen.
> 
> Gruß
> Sven




spätestens beim nächsten ToH.... darfst auch mit Gips und/oder Halskrause kommen


----------



## peterbe (23. Juni 2008)

Oh man Sven, das nennt man Pechsträne! Viele Genesungswünsche für deinen Hals und eine satte schnelle Regulierung!

Wenn du mal vor deinem neuen Bike ne Runde fahren willst, du weißt dass eines meiner Räder bestimmt auf deine Größe eingestellt ist!

Peter


----------



## John Rico (23. Juni 2008)

Danke, kann ich brauchen!

Auch wenn ich der Regulierung noch etwas skeptisch entgegensehe, nach dem, was ich hier gelesen habe, ist ja eigentlich auch wichtiger, dass mir nichts ernstes passiert ist.

Auf das Angebot komme ich vielleicht sogar zurück, wollte ja eh mal wissen, wie sich ein Fully fährt! 
Aber das wird wohl mindestens noch zwei Wochen dauern, so wie sich mein Hals anfühlt.

Euch erstmal viel Spaß, gutes Wetter und denkt mal an mich, wenn ihr die HaBes unsicher macht! 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## peterbe (24. Juni 2008)

hallo, bevor es heute wieder losgeht, erst mal die Daten von letzter Woche,

Grüße, Peter


----------



## Kono (24. Juni 2008)

Erstmal gute Besserung an Sven (wie oft habe ich das jetzt schon in diesem Thread geschrieben ?).

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß bei der heutigen Ausfahrt. Aber gebt acht! Das Geläuf ist durch den Regen der letzten Tage stellenweise ausgesprochen trügerisch! Zum einen sind einige Pfützen und Modderlöcher mit aufschwimmenden Lärchennadeln überdeckt und somit perfekt getarnt. In der Heide ist dieser fiese lose Sand zum Teil übernässt und auch als solcher erst erkennbar wenn man schon auf der Nase liegt. Mich hat's gestern gleich zwei mal auf die Seite gelegt.  Aua.
Ich werde heute abend die Bowlingkugel schwingen und bei einem Bierchen an euch denken.
Danke nochmal an Peter für die GPS Daten, ich find das echt toll wenn man in Google Earth sehen kann wo man überall lang gefahren ist. 
Gruß
Arne


----------



## hoedsch (24. Juni 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Mich hat's gestern gleich zwei mal auf die Seite gelegt.  Aua.


Deine Affinität zum Boden kannst Du aber auch nicht aufgeben.


----------



## Kono (24. Juni 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Deine Affinität zum Boden kannst Du aber auch nicht aufgeben.


Vielleicht wollte meine Frau deshalb auch nicht das ich mit der Segelfliegerei anfange... 
Gruß
Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juni 2008)

ich wäre heute gerne mitgekommen, dummerweise hat meine herzallerliebste freikarten für dirty dancing gewonnen


----------



## Sir G (24. Juni 2008)

Ich muss heute leider auch passen, muss noch einige Sachen erledigen.. Wünsche euch viel Spaß 

@ Sven
Auch hier wünsche Ich dir gute Besserung


----------



## peterbe (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal die Daten von letzter Woche


----------



## Cyclon (1. Juli 2008)

heute doch schon leider schon wieder ohne mich


----------



## hoedsch (1. Juli 2008)

So, ich habe mal die Tourdaten von heute zur Verfügung gestellt.
33km, 680 Hm, 16,5 km/h


----------



## peterbe (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

die Runde gestern war zwar schnell und sonnig, aber mit so viel Verlusten sollten wir das zulünftig nicht mehr machen... Ich habe noch bis kurz vor 10 unseren Verlust per Telefon auf dem Heimweg begleitet/gelotst...


----------



## Kono (2. Juli 2008)

Oh Mist...
Hatte die ganze Zeit schon so ein blödes Gefühl, dass das kein gutes Ende nimmt. Weil, ist nämlich irgendwie auch meine Schuld. War vorletzter Mann und hab den Verlust nicht bemerkt.
Ist vielleicht auch einfach nur unglücklich gelaufen da mit dem links Abbiegen am Tempelberg, aber wir haben das Specialized schon vorher einmal "verloren". Vielleicht sollten wir versuchen zukünftig besser zusammen zu bleiben.
Gruß
Arne

P.S. Sorry


----------



## hoedsch (2. Juli 2008)

Ich werde mich nächste Woche bemühen, den Haufen zusammen zu halten.
Da wir immer andere Strecken fahren, wird auch immer anders abgebogen. Die Namen der Trails und Orte, sofern überhaupt vorhanden, helfen leider auch den wenigsten Leuten weiter.
Als beste Methode hatte sich bisher erwiesen, dass hinten jemand fährt, der auch Ortskenntnisse hat, aber das hat gestern an der Stelle auch nicht geholfen.


----------



## de_reu (5. Juli 2008)

Moin,

jemand Bock auf ne Lazy-Sunday-Tour?

CU de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (5. Juli 2008)

de_reu schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> jemand Bock auf ne Lazy-Sunday-Tour?
> 
> CU de



Wie Du schon im Samstag Thread geschrieben hast, sollten wir eher früh starten. Ich würde mich um 10 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte einfinden.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## ghostbiker22 (5. Juli 2008)

Also ich werde dann auch am Start sein.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## de_reu (5. Juli 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Wie Du schon im Samstag Thread geschrieben hast, sollten wir eher früh starten. Ich würde mich um 10 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte einfinden.
> 
> Gruß
> Clemens



1000 passt bin dabei!

de


----------



## Kono (8. Juli 2008)

Sorry Jungs,

das ist mir heute Abend zu Nass und zu Elektrisch da draussen .
Und die nächste Regenfront ist schon im Anmarsch, guckst du hier.
Nö, bin Weichei, Warmduscher und ABS-Bremser .
cu next Tuesday.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## hoedsch (8. Juli 2008)

Angesichts der Tatsache, dass sich schon fast alle abgemeldet habe, gebe ich hiermit den Ausfall der Dienstagsrunde bekannt. 
*Morgen *findet der nächste Versuch statt. Bitte dafür im LMB anmelden.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (9. Juli 2008)

Moin,

findet die Runde heute Abend statt?
Wetter scheint wohl stabil zu bleiben.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (9. Juli 2008)

Ja.
Ich verlasse jetzt das Büro und bin guter Dinge rechtzeitig an der Hütte zu sein.


----------



## hoedsch (9. Juli 2008)

So, hier kommen die Daten der heutigen Runde:
40km, 750 Hm, 16,8 km/h


----------



## de_reu (12. Juli 2008)

Moin,

wie sieht's morgen mit ner Singletrail-Runde aus?
Vorschläge für die Zeit??
Das Wetter soll je herzallerliebst werden!!!

Cu de


----------



## kroiterfee (12. Juli 2008)

würde ich mit 36/16 ssp den schnitt sprengen?

einordnung der strecke auf der sts?


----------



## de_reu (12. Juli 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> würde ich mit 36/16 ssp den schnitt sprengen?
> 
> einordnung der strecke auf der sts?



Keine Ahnung; bin keiner der beim Biken so auf die Uhr kuckt....
(ausser es wird früh dunkel)

Meinert wegen is das O.K. bin eher ein Freund der flowigen fahrweise,
das sollte ssp-ern entgegenkommen.

de


----------



## Awesome (12. Juli 2008)

Ich bin kein HH aber HB'er aber wuerde gerne mal in den Harburger Bergen fahren. Kann bitte jemand mal sowas wie ne Streckenskizze posten? Danke im Voraus!


----------



## John Rico (13. Juli 2008)

Hi!

Sowas wie ne Streckenskize bringt dir nur sehr begrenzt was, da viele (vor allem die guten) Wege in keiner Karte zu finden sind und Hinweise wie "beim dritten Baum links und dann nach 21 Bäumen wieder rechts" eher weniger Sinn machen.
Falls du ein GPS hast, kannst du dir aus diesem Thread ja diverse Touren runterladen, diese Touren kannst du natürlich auch nutzen, um dir selbst eine Strckenskizze zu erstellen. Ansonsten solltest du dich am besten mal einer Tour am Dienstag oder WE anschließen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## norinofu (15. Juli 2008)

Moin,
ist hier irgendwo Bernd aus HH West. Wir haben uns neulich am WE in den HaBes getroffen, wo du schon ein paar Meter hinter mir hergefahren bist und ich dich noch nicht bemerkt hatte.
Du hast mir von dieser Dienstagsrunde erzählt. Nach dem Wurzelabstieg bist du dann abgebogen (Termin?!) und ich hab mich noch auf die Südschleife gemacht...

Wollte mich mal Dienstags mit einklinken. Leider klappt es heute immer noch nicht - Ich muss noch am Rad schrauben (Bremse und Kette) und schaffe es deshalb nach der Arbeit nicht bis 18:30h 

Und an alle Anderen: Habt ihr noch Platz für eine alten (HaBe-) Hasen?


----------



## flensbernd (15. Juli 2008)

Moin Moin,
hier biste richtig. Die Jungs sind jeden Dienstag unterwegs. Zur Zeit bin ich selber seltener dabei, da viel unterwegs. Dann sieht man sich aber bestimmt mal. ... heute schaff ichs hoffentlich!...

Gruss Bernd


----------



## hoedsch (15. Juli 2008)

Heute waren es 32 km, 700 Hm, 16,5 km/h.
Heute hat das mit dem Zusammenhalt der Gruppe auch gut geklappt. Sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail_HH (21. Juli 2008)

Hey leute wollte mit einem Kumpel wohl morgen auch mal mitkommen. Soll ja laut Wetterbericht mal nicht Regnen.

Nu die frage wann und wo trefft ihr euch den?


----------



## John Rico (21. Juli 2008)

Hi!

Ort und Zeit s. hier
(wird eig. immer oben rechts im LMB eingetragen)

Die Kärntner Hüte befindet sich an der B 73 in Richtung Cuxhaven, ca. 800 m hinter der Autobahnbrücke auf der linken Seite.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Kono (21. Juli 2008)

Oder auf Goolge Maps, guckst Du hier.

Gruß
Kono

BTW: Nach dem Reinfall mit den MK von Conti hab ich wieder die NNs von Schwalbe aufgezogen. Alles wieder gut. Jetzt lese ich in der letzten Ausgabe des Mountain BIKE Magazins den Testbericht über Reifen. Zitat über MK:
Der schwere Allrounder zeigt seine Klasse vor allem in der Kurve und beim Rollwiderstand. Nicht so beim Pannenschutz. Trotz "Protection"-Karkasse reagiert der MK empfindlich auf Durchschläge und spitze Steine.
Kein Scherz, dass steht da so wortwörtlich drinne. Wie zum Hohn...
"Noch nie hatte ich so viele Platten wie mit dem MK", höre ich hoedsch einen anderen Forumbenutzer rezitieren... Recht hatte er.


----------



## norinofu (22. Juli 2008)

Trotz aller Absichten, mal wieder mit dem Forum zu fahren: Ich schaff´s wieder nicht. Muss noch für meinen Urlaub was vorbereiten.
Euch viel Spass nachher. Hoffentlich ist die Sintflut von gestern schon abgelaufen...

Ralf


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Juli 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Oder auf Goolge Maps, guckst Du hier.
> 
> Gruß
> Kono
> ...



Ich fahre an 3 Bikes den MK, 2 mal in 2.2, 1 mal in 2.4 auf einem starren Avalanche von 1994. Der hat bis jetzt ca. 600-700 km ohne irgendwelche  Probleme gehalten, an meinem Alltagsrad, ebenfalls ein Avalanche (2005) hat der MK in 2.2 min. 1500 km gehalten bis zum ersten Platten. Und das Rad wird auch z.B. im Harz bewegt. Einzig der Verschleiß auf Teer ist enorm.


----------



## Hardtail_HH (22. Juli 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Oder auf Goolge Maps, guckst Du hier.
> 
> Gruß
> Kono



Danke nochmal für die beschreibung! Kommen da direkt ausm Wald hätten es also auch so gefunden. Dann sag ich schon mal bis nachher.


----------



## Kono (22. Juli 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich fahre an 3 Bikes den MK, 2 mal in 2.2, 1 mal in 2.4 auf einem starren Avalanche von 1994. Der hat bis jetzt ca. 600-700 km ohne irgendwelche  Probleme gehalten, an meinem Alltagsrad, ebenfalls ein Avalanche (2005) hat der MK in 2.2 min. 1500 km gehalten bis zum ersten Platten. Und das Rad wird auch z.B. im Harz bewegt. Einzig der Verschleiß auf Teer ist enorm.



Hallo Manni,

Jaja, Clemens spottete vom ersten Tag schon immer "Nie hatte ich so viele Platten wie mit dem Mountain King"... Dumm nur, er sollte recht behalten. Bestes Beispiel: Hatte an meinem Fully einen Durchschlag (Snakebite) am HR. Das ist doch nicht normal, oder? Egal, ist nicht meine Art alles über einen Kamm zu scheren, aber diese beiden MKs "Protection" die ich da mein Eigen nennen darf, haben mir keine Freude gemacht.  Daher auch von mir der nur wirklich gut gemeinte Ratschlag: Packt immer genug Flickzeug mit ein.  (Gilt natürlich  für alle und alle anderen Reifenfabrikate)

Gruß
Arne


----------



## peterbe (5. August 2008)

Hallo liebe DODs,

aus dem Urlaub zurück (drei Wochen Schweizer Höhentraining) schaff ich es heute jobmäßig rechtzeitig noch nicht zur Runde, würde mir allerdings den Donnerstag für eine Runde freihalten. Interesse?

lg, Peter


----------



## norinofu (11. August 2008)

morgen ist wieder Dienstag 

Wenn´s nicht schifft, bin ich mal mit am Start 
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (11. August 2008)

Morgen (Di. 12.8.) soll es den ganzen Vor- und Nachmittag regnen und zum Abend hin auflockern. Na das wird ja eine super Modder- und Schlammschlacht morgen . Reifenwahl: Ackerschlepper deluxe bitte. Bleibt dabei, wenn's nicht anhaltend wie aus Eimern schüttet wird gefahren.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## norinofu (12. August 2008)

Die Eimer haben dann wohl doch geschüttet 
Ich war aber eh bis 19:00h im Büro. 
Nächste Woche also neuer Anlauf....

Ralf


----------



## peterbe (12. August 2008)

Nix da, wir haben eine wunderbare von oben trockene 34km-Runde gefahren. War toll.


----------



## Kono (13. August 2008)

Tatsächlich haben wir auf unserer 2 1/2 stündigen Tour keinen einzigen Tropfen abbekommen. Zumindest nicht von oben . Konnte meine Frau auch nicht glauben, ist aber wahr. Auf dem Rückmarsch zur Kärntner Hütte konnten wir aber sehr schön die riesen Gewitterwolke bestaunen, die dort in nördlicher Richtung über Hamburg hing und im gleißenden rot der untergehenden Sonne angestrahlt worden ist. Ein wahrlich imposanter Anblick.
Kurz am Rande nochmal die Daten der Tour von Gestern: 34km, 450hm, 2h 15min.
Großes Lob nochmal an Jan, den Dienstagsrundenneuzugang, der trotz konditioneller Defizite am Berg immer tapfer mitgehalten hat.
Unterm Strich: mal wieder eine tolle Dienstagsrunde.
Und langsam wird es auch wieder Zeit sich über das fahren mit Licht Gedanken zu machen, Sonnenuntergang war gestern um 20:55 Uhr und dann war auch schon Zappenduster und Licht aus. Ich denke ein oder zweimal werden wir Dienstags wohl noch ohne Licht auskommen, aber im September werden wir für die letzte Stunde wohl schon wieder zufeuern müssen.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## norinofu (14. August 2008)

Neid! Da habe ich wohl tatsächlich was verpasst. 
Aber das Büro hat mich halt nicht losgelassen...

Ich bleib´ dran....
Ralf


----------



## Kono (19. August 2008)

Keine Regenfront weit und breit, Temperatur ist angenehm, Sonnenuntergang ist heute um 20:40 Uhr. Also wird gefahren. Freue mich schon. 
Gruß
Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norinofu (20. August 2008)

Lasst mich raten: Es war wieder eine super Runde 

Bei mir ist es wie verhext - ich habe derzeit Handwerker in der Wohnung, und damit war der Abend biketechnisch wieder gelaufen.

Letztes WE habe ich eine längere Runde mal aufgezeichnet und hochgeladen im Tourguide (Hamburg). 

Wen es interessiert - guckst du hier: Große Runde Harburger Berge mit technischem Anspruch

Viel Spass, Ralf


----------



## peterbe (20. August 2008)

Auch ohne die vielen Phantome, die immer zusagen und nie dabei sind.... es war natürlich eine tolle Runde, wie fast immer: 29 km auf trockenen Böden, 580 Hm und ein 16er Schnitt. Und das alles als entspannte Feierabendrunde...
Aber das Licht lässt uns langsam im Stich, ab nächste Woche dann mit Zusatzlicht für die letzte halbe Stunde.


----------



## Kono (20. August 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Aber das Licht lässt uns langsam im Stich, ab nächste Woche dann mit Zusatzlicht für die letzte halbe Stunde.


Dabei hatten wir gestern ja noch "klares" Wetter. Wenn ich so an die geschlossene Wolckendecke von letzter Woche denke, da war das z.T. auch so schon recht finster im Wald.
Ergo, Du hast recht, nächste Woche ist das Licht wieder mit dabei. 

Gruß
Kono

Sonnenuntergänge für die kommenden Dienstage:
26.8. - 20:24
02.9. - 20:08
09.9. - 19:51 -> spätestens hier sollten wir wieder um 19:00 Uhr starten und die Nightride Saison einläuten.


----------



## de_reu (20. August 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Auch ohne die vielen Phantome, die immer zusagen und nie dabei sind.... es war natürlich eine tolle Runde, wie fast immer: 29 km auf trockenen Böden, 580 Hm und ein 16er Schnitt. Und das alles als entspannte Feierabendrunde...
> Aber das Licht lässt uns langsam im Stich, ab nächste Woche dann mit Zusatzlicht für die letzte halbe Stunde.



Das klingt ja wieder versöhnlich; die Male davor war mir das einfach zu schnell...

De


----------



## Cyclon (21. August 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Auch ohne die vielen Phantome, die immer zusagen und nie dabei sind.... es war natürlich eine tolle Runde, wie fast immer: 29 km auf trockenen Böden, 580 Hm und ein 16er Schnitt. Und das alles als entspannte Feierabendrunde...
> Aber das Licht lässt uns langsam im Stich, ab nächste Woche dann mit Zusatzlicht für die letzte halbe Stunde.



vorgestern war ich einfach schon eine Stunde früher da - fand eine gute Gruppe, die auch gerade startete. Da konnte ich nur nicht mehr für 18:30 absagen ...  sorry

Übernächste Woche werde ich dann doch wieder mal dabei sein (inkl. Licht natürlich)


----------



## Beppo (26. August 2008)

Moin Moin,
ich werde mal um 18.30Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte sein, allerdings ohne Licht. Deshalb werde ich die Runde mit Euch wohl nicht zu Ende fahren können. 
Schaun´ wir mal.

Sodenn, denn dann.
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## Kono (26. August 2008)

*Wetter:*
Für heute Abend ist ein Regenrisiko von 75% mit "leichten Regen" vorher gesagt. Na schaun wir mal, bis jetzt ist's ja stabil trocken und es sind wirklich nur kleine und schwache Regenbänder die da von Westen her kommend an der Küste abregnen. Von anhaltend starken Regen ist aber weit und breit nichts zu sehen. Ergo wird gefahren.



Beppo schrieb:


> ...allerdings ohne Licht. Deshalb werde ich die Runde mit Euch wohl nicht zu Ende fahren können...


Den Rückmarsch zur Kärntner Hütte wollten wir dann in der Dämmerung mit Licht auf den Forstautobahnen fahren. So das die Mitfahrer ohne Licht sich an die mit Licht dran hängen können und ebenfalls sicher zur KH zurück kommen. Ich hoffe, dass das klappt. 
Ich werde mit Licht starten und vielleicht noch ein paar andere. Wenn nicht, müssem wir eben rechtzeitig zurück zum Parkplatz.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (26. August 2008)

Ich komme auch, bis später.

Gruss
IGD


----------



## Kono (27. August 2008)

Daten der gestrigen Runde:
27km, 580hm, 15,5km/h, 50% Ausfall, Sprühregen, früh einsetzende Dunkelheit, brutales Tempo .

Nächste Woche werde ich um 19:00 Uhr zu einem Dämmerungs-Nightride starten (->LMB). Langsamer, aber dafür länger Unterwegs (2,5-3h).
Alle Mitfahrer mit ausreichend Licht sind herzlich willkommen mitzufahren.

Gruß
Arne


----------



## hoedsch (27. August 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> brutales Tempo


27km, 580hm, 15,5km/h ist aber nicht wirklich brutal. 

Schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4797395&postcount=824

Wir waren vor Monaten wesentlich schneller unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marec (27. August 2008)

Moin,

ich war auch unterwegs... nur etwas zu spät. Hatte gehofft Euch noch zu treffen... 

Gruß Marec


----------



## g_mtb (29. August 2008)

Moin Peter,
wo finde ich die GPS-Daten der DOD-Runde vom 26.08? Hast du sie schon reingestellt?
Viele Grüße
Gerhard


----------



## Cyclon (2. September 2008)

So, ich hab mich gerade für 17:30 abgemeldet und werde heute stattdessen bei meinem ersten Nightride in dieser Saison um 19:00 dabei sein


----------



## Kono (2. September 2008)

Die Wetterlage ist leider etwas _instabil_. Wenn man das Regenradar so betrachtet, müsste es im groben eigentlich trocken bleiben. Es könnte uns aber auch dieser oder jener kleine Regenschauer überraschen. Ich packe meine Regenjacke mit ein. Außerdem wird es Abends wieder etwas kühler, bitte dran denken bevor man sich verkühlt.
Bis nachher,
Gruß
Arne


----------



## Cyclon (2. September 2008)

war komplett trocken und eigentlich ziemlich warm heute abend. Schade nur, dass ich wegen des dichten Verkehrs erst um 19:15 loskam und daher ne Runde alleine gedreht habe


----------



## Kono (3. September 2008)

Auch das ist Dienstagsrunde: 12km 
Wirklich weit sind wir gestern nicht gekommen. Ein kapitaler Defekt, vergessenes Licht und mangelnde Motivation führten uns recht früh wieder zurück zum Parkplatz der KH. Dafür haben wir aber vorher ein super Fahrtechniktraining mit viel Spaß absolviert.
Vielleicht kommen wir Donnerstag ja nochmal los, ansonsten versuchen wir es am nächsten Dienstag wieder aufs neue (->LMB)
Gruß
Arne


----------



## Cyclon (3. September 2008)

dann sag hier bescheid, wegen Donnerstag!


----------



## John Rico (3. September 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Auch das ist Dienstagsrunde: 12km
> Wirklich weit sind wir gestern nicht gekommen. Ein kapitaler Defekt, vergessenes Licht und mangelnde Motivation führten uns recht früh wieder zurück zum Parkplatz der KH. Dafür haben wir aber vorher ein super Fahrtechniktraining mit viel Spaß absolviert.
> Vielleicht kommen wir Donnerstag ja nochmal los, ansonsten versuchen wir es am nächsten Dienstag wieder aufs neue (->LMB)
> Gruß
> Arne



Was war denn los bei euch?
Da erbitte ich doch mal einen etwas genaueren Bericht! 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Kono (3. September 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Was war denn los bei euch?


Sven hatte sein Licht vergessen, an Peters Bike machte es plötzlilch laut "*KNACK*" und die rechte Kurbel schlug an die Schwinge hinten an. Der genaue Grund war aber selbst auf den zweiten genaueren Blick nicht zu erkennen. Gerhard kam nach eigenen Bekunden nicht richtig in "Schwung" und alleine hatte ich dann auch keine Lust mehr . So haben wir eben nur 12km auf den Zähler gekurbelt.
Vorher waren wir noch in Meyers Park an einer Stelle, wo es auf losen Sand recht steil bergab geht und man schön üben konnte den inneren Schweinehund zu überwinden, um dann die Fahrtechnik zu verfeinern .
Gruß
Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (3. September 2008)

Oh mann, wir hatten in den letzten Jahren zwar auch diverse Ausfälle, aber so eine Tour hatte ich nun wirklich noch nicht.

Ich werd mich vielleicht bald auch wieder einklinken und dann mal sehen, was die Beine noch so mitmachen.
Dann bin ich hoffentlich mal länger als sechs Wochen fit... 


Gruß
Sven


----------



## Kono (3. September 2008)

And now for something completly different:

Und da dachte ich so bei mir... Hey Mensch, man könnte sich ja auch mal so, ganz ohne Bike und Helm, auf ein, zwei oder mehr Bierchen treffen.
Zu diesem Zwecke hab ich mal einen LMB-Termin eingestellt.
Wer am Mo. d. 22.9. ab 19:00 Uhr Lust und Zeit auf ein paar Bierchen hat möge sich bitte als "Mitfahrer" im LMB eintragen, damit ich einen entsprechenden Tisch reservieren kann.
Wo:
Bolero
Neue Str. 24
21073 Hamburg-Harburg
Das ist hier

Mir ist klar, das nicht jeder Zeit hat und das andere Lokale viel schöner, toller und/oder billiger sind. OK, dann muss man wohl aufs nächste Treffen warten. Aber bitte müllt nicht diesen Thread zu mit "Ich kann aber nur Mittwochs" oder "Ins Bolero geh ich nicht weil da habe ich Hausverbot...".
Danke und Gruß
Arne


----------



## peterbe (3. September 2008)

Hallo DODs,

tja mit dem kapitalen Totalausfall, das hat sich geklärt: Achse Schwingenhauptlager gebrochen. Hat mir gestern Abend keine Ruhe mehr gelassen, habe ich heute morgen vor der Arbeit noch auseinandergebaut und den Schaden gefunden, schnell noch eine neue Achse bestellt, 27 Euro. 
Hätte ich doch mal eher auseinanderbauen und schmieren sollen, so war die Achse fast trocken und die Schrenkräfte haben das hohle Aluteil gesprengt. Scheiß Leichtbau... (Vielleicht hätte ich bei der letzten Wartung auch den Lehrsatz nach fest kommt kaputt" beherzigen sollen und eher einem Drehmomentschlüssel als meiner Hand vertrauen sollen). Tja man lernt nie aus und nächsten Dienstag gehts weiter!

Ob ich beim DOD-Abend dabeisein werde, werde ich spontan entscheiden, Lust ist vorhanden!

Peter


----------



## John Rico (4. September 2008)

Ich hab schon befürchtet, dass du mein Testrad komplett geschrotet hast - kurz bevor es ernst wird.
Aber da hab ich nochmal Glück gehabt! 

@Kono:
Ein SfdW war eh mal wieder angedacht und im Moment sieht der Termin bei mir gut aus. Ich würde aber vorschlagen, das auch nochmal außerhalb des DOD Threads zu posten, entweder im alten SfdW oder einem neuen. Ich denke, es gibt einige altbekannte Harburger / Hamburger, die hier nicht mitlesen aber trotzdem informiert werden sollten. Ich zumindest würds schön finden, wenn möglichst viele Biker zu dem Treffen auftauchen.

Und noch ein kleiner Tip für den Tisch: Wir waren letztes Mal vorne links direkt neben der Tür, leider hängt da eine Box und es war sehr laut. Guck also nach Möglichkeit nach einer etwas ruhigeren Ecke. Solltest du da nicht persönlich hinkommen, kann ich das Reservieren gerne übernehmen, komme dort fast jeden zweiten Tag dran vorbei.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## jab (4. September 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Und noch ein kleiner Tip für den Tisch: Wir waren letztes Mal vorne links direkt neben der Tür, leider hängt da eine Box und es war sehr laut. Guck also nach Möglichkeit nach einer etwas ruhigeren Ecke.



Hi Arne,

das kann ich nur unterstützen: die haben die Musik immer weiter aufgedreht, so dass man sich irgendwann selbst aus nächster Nähe anschreien musste!

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Kono (4. September 2008)

Cyclon schrieb:


> dann sag hier bescheid, wegen Donnerstag!


*Bescheid*
18:30 KH -> LMB
Gruß
Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (4. September 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> *Bescheid*
> 18:30 KH -> LMB
> Gruß
> Arne



Hallo, ich muss mich um meine neue Wohnung und die kaputte Schwinge kümmern, ich bin heute nicht dabei. Aber eine Idee: wie wäre es Samstag mit einer Heiderunde durch die blühende Erika?


----------



## John Rico (4. September 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Aber eine Idee: wie wäre es Samstag mit einer Heiderunde durch die blühende Erika?



Bei einem etwas früheren Start (10 - 12 Uhr) wäre ich wahrscheinlich dabei.
Endgültiges klärt sich heute Abend, dann geb ich nochmal bescheid.


----------



## flensbernd (4. September 2008)

Servus,
dann lass ich auch mal wieder von mir hoeren. Die letzten Wochen war ich viel auf Downhill-Pisten unterwegs und daher gar nicht im Lande. Licht hab ich leider noch keins, daher waer ich Samstag gerne dabei. Kanns aber noch nicht fix sagen, ob ich Zeit habe. 
...Meld mich nochmal
See ya
Bernd


----------



## John Rico (4. September 2008)

So, hab mit der Regierung gesprochen, bis ca. 15 Uhr hätte ich Zeit.
Wenn wir also entsprechend starten (11 oder 12 Uhr), würde ich mitkommen. Lange werd ich eh nicht durchhalten, nach der langen Pause und ohne Clickies.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## de_reu (4. September 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> So, hab mit der Regierung gesprochen, bis ca. 15 Uhr hätte ich Zeit.
> Wenn wir also entsprechend starten (11 oder 12 Uhr), würde ich mitkommen. Lange werd ich eh nicht durchhalten, nach der langen Pause und ohne Clickies.
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Cool, Sa. 12:00 wäre ich auch mit dabei, !

Cu de


----------



## peterbe (5. September 2008)

Sa 12 Uhr wäre ok, dann aber HB und nicht Heide, ich kann aber erst morgen gegen 10 definitif zusagen. Peter


----------



## John Rico (5. September 2008)

Was meintest du denn sonst mit Heide?
Bin von der in Fischbek ausgegangen.

Dann sag bitte möglichst früh bescheid, ob du kannst. Sonst plane ich ggf. etwas um.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## flensbernd (6. September 2008)

schaffs leider nicht, jungs. 
gruss
bernd


----------



## peterbe (6. September 2008)

Ich war gestern lange unterwegs, mein Kopf kann heute nicht...


----------



## de_reu (6. September 2008)

Fährt jemand, sonst gehe ich Hockey spielen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (6. September 2008)

Somit hat sich das für heute ja erledigt, schade...
Dann vielleicht beim nächsten Mal, ich bin hiermit auch raus.

Gruß
Sven

edit:
@de reu: Dein Post habe ich erst jetzt gesehen, als ich geantwortet habe war da nur ein "."
Nun schaff ich es nicht mehr rechtzeitig, das nennt sich wohl "dumm gelaufen".
Hoffentlich klappt's beim nächsten Mal!


----------



## John Rico (8. September 2008)

Hat jemand für morgen Lust auf eine etwas frühere Tour ohne Licht?

Meine Funzel funktioniert noch nicht wieder und Anfang September ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch etwas früh ist, um nur noch Night-Rides zu fahren.
Daher würde ich morgen gerne so starten, dass man noch im Hellen zurückkommt. Ich könnte ab 17:30 Uhr, meinetwegen auch etwas später. Sollte noch jemand Interesse haben, bitte kurz melden, es wird allerdings eine etwas ruhigere Tour, da ich est einmal wieder los war. Mit nem 17er Schnitt braucht also keiner zu rechnen. 

Also meldet euch mal, ob Interesse besteht!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## jab (8. September 2008)

Hallo Sven,

Frank hat für 17:30 h eine Runde eingetragen. Da wir beide die große Cyclassics-Runde in den Beinen haben, glaube ich nicht, dass es dir zu schnell werden wird.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## John Rico (9. September 2008)

Oh man, das hätte ja super gepasst!
Leider hat sich bei mir kurzfristig ein Termin verschoben, so dass ich es leider nicht schaffen werde.
Ich werde morgen wohl allein ne Runde drehen und mich vielleicht der späten Tour noch für ne Stunde anschließen.

Falls du immer früher kannst, können wir die nächste(n) Woche(n) gerne zusammen starten!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## kroiterfee (9. September 2008)

sooo... ich hab es endlich mal hinbekommen und würde heute an der 1730-tour teilnehmen wollen. da sie als leicht und langsam deklariert ist sollte das mit ssp auch passen. 

ich bin dann 1730 an der kärntner hütte.


----------



## peterbe (9. September 2008)

Ich werde morgen wohl allein ne Runde drehen und mich vielleicht der späten Tour noch für ne Stunde anschließen.

Sei willkommen Sven!


----------



## hoedsch (9. September 2008)

Ah, der Peter wollte eigentlich zitieren.
Ich dachte schon, jetzt bricht das Chaos vollends los.


----------



## kroiterfee (9. September 2008)

lustige runde hier


----------



## peterbe (9. September 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ah, der Peter wollte eigentlich zitieren.
> Ich dachte schon, jetzt bricht das Chaos vollends los.



Ich bin zu alt für den richtigen Umgang mit Zitaten... und mein RMB-Händler zu blöde: ich habe heute ein Paket mit der Ersatz-Achse bekommen, doch eingebaut stellt sich raus: zu lang, falsche Achse. Also dann heute mit dem Roloff. bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (9. September 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen wohl allein ne Runde drehen und mich vielleicht der späten Tour noch für ne Stunde anschließen.
> 
> Sei willkommen Sven!



Morgen? hießt das Mi.!?

Wäre ich mit dabei, wenn ichs Schaffe, Wann?

CU de


----------



## peterbe (9. September 2008)

de_reu schrieb:


> Morgen? hießt das Mi.!?
> 
> Wäre ich mit dabei, wenn ichs Schaffe, Wann?
> 
> CU de



Das ist ein Missverständnis: ich habe Sven zitiert und ihn für heute zur DOD Eingeladen. Die übrigens eine der coolsten diesen Jahres war: 40km, 790hm, 3 1/2 Stunden und ich habe ganz schön schwere Beine...

Grüße, Peter


----------



## hoedsch (10. September 2008)

Jop, ein toller Einstieg in die Nightride-Saison.
Ich hoffe, dass Mensch und Material, trotz der zahlreichen Abflüge, immer noch fit sind.


----------



## Kono (10. September 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Jop, ein toller Einstieg in die Nightride-Saison.
> Ich hoffe, dass Mensch und Material, trotz der zahlreichen Abflüge, immer noch fit sind.



Das Velo hab ich noch nicht bis ins letzte Detail überprüft, aber ich bin OK, nur 'ne kleine Schramme am Bein.
Trotzdem, die Runde gestern war echt super und hat mir riesig Spaß gemacht. Auch wenn wir gelegentlich mal umdrehen mussten Aber so ist's nunmal beim Nightriden, da fährt man gelegentlich einfach an den Wegen vorbei... (Ja, ich weiss das Du "hier rechts" gerufen hast )
Nächsten Dienstag muss ich leider passen, da habe ich Kinder-zu-Bett-bring-Dienst.

Gruß
Arne


----------



## Kono (10. September 2008)

Peter und Ich hatten nochmal angeregt, nächsten Sonntag (14.9.), eine gemütliche Runde durch die Lüneburger Heide, Richtung Wilseder Berg zu drehen. Wir stellen uns allerdings eher so eine kleine "Oma"-Runde vor, so im Sinne von bequem, beschaulich, freundlich, gemächlich, heimelig, idyllisch, langsam, ruhig, umgänglich, zwanglos, familiär, heiter... so mit Kaffeetrinken im Lokal mit Kutschen davor. Mit fällt das entsprechende Fremdwort jetzt nicht ein.
Peter hatte angeregt so gegen 12:00 Uhr vom Bahnhof Sprötze aus zu starten. Das finde ich prinzipiel OK. Wobei man um nach Sprötze zu gelangen erstmal in Buchholz umsteigen müsste... Dann kann man auch gleich in Buchholz starten. Aber da schau ich mal, bzw. Warte die Reaktion hier mal ab. Also wie schauts aus?
Gruß
Arne


----------



## John Rico (10. September 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Das ist ein Missverständnis: ich habe Sven zitiert und ihn für heute zur DOD Eingeladen. Die übrigens eine der coolsten diesen Jahres war: 40km, 790hm, 3 1/2 Stunden und ich habe ganz schön schwere Beine...
> 
> Grüße, Peter



@de_reu:
War für gestern, ich war mal wieder ne halbe Stunde zu spät.

Der Schnitt ist ja noch richtig runtergegangen und für eine aktuelle Dienstagsrunden schon Schneckentempo. 
Dafür finde ich die Höhenmeter ziemlich heftig! Sind das GPS-Werte und daher etwas hoch, oder habt ihr wirklich noch jede Steigung mitgenommen, die ihr finden konntet?

War übrigens schön, mal wieder mitzufahren!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (10. September 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Der Schnitt ist ja noch richtig runtergegangen und für eine aktuelle Dienstagsrunden schon Schneckentempo.
> Dafür finde ich die Höhenmeter ziemlich heftig! Sind das GPS-Werte und daher etwas hoch, oder habt ihr wirklich noch jede Steigung mitgenommen, die ihr finden konntet?
> 
> War übrigens schön, mal wieder mitzufahren!
> ...


Fand ich auch ganz toll, dass Du mal wieder mit dabei warst.
Wir waren mit 3 1/2 Stunden auch wirklich ziemlich lange unterwegs und wenn's auch "nur" 41,5km waren, es fühlte sich nach mehr an .
Der Schnitt istfür Nightride-Verhältnisse echt OK, wir sind auch einige Trails und Wege gefahren, die wir schon laaaaange nicht mehr unter die Räder genommen haben (und erstmal gesucht haben )

Gruß
Arne


----------



## hoedsch (10. September 2008)

Der Track von gestern.


----------



## John Rico (11. September 2008)

Bist du sicher, dass der Track in Ordnung ist? 
Egal welchen in anwähle, bei beiden schickt mich GE an die Weser in der Nähe von Achim. Eine Route wird gar nicht angezeigt.

Kann bitte jemand checken, ob das bei euch auch so ist?!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## hoedsch (11. September 2008)

Der Track ist in Ordnung.


----------



## Kono (12. September 2008)

Keiner Bock auf 'ne Runde in der Lüneburger Heide? .... OK, kann ich verstehen .
Am Sonntag soll's Wetter eigentlich ganz ordentlich werden, kühl aber trocken.
Ich hab mal ein LMB-Termin für die HaBes mit Fischbeker-Heide eingestellt.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## peterbe (12. September 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Keiner Bock auf 'ne Runde in der Lüneburger Heide? .... OK, kann ich verstehen .
> Am Sonntag soll's Wetter eigentlich ganz ordentlich werden, kühl aber trocken.
> Ich hab mal ein LMB-Termin für die HaBes mit Fischbeker-Heide eingestellt.
> Gruß
> Arne



Hallo Arne,

ich bin denn doch mit meinem Umzug beschäftigt und deswegen am Wochenende raus. Leider...


----------



## ralfathome (12. September 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> [....]an die Weser in der Nähe von Achim. [...]
> Gruß
> Sven


moin,
och, das ist dann bestimmt "unser" Oellager in Achim-Baden. Ist auch ganz nett.

Grüße nach HH
ralf


----------



## John Rico (14. September 2008)

Ich werde mit recht großer Wahrscheinlichkeit morgen mitkommen und hab mich mal eingetragen.
Ich weiß aber nicht genau, ob doch noch was dazwischenkommt, also wartet nicht auf mich (außer vielleicht meine 4-5 min Anfahrtsbonus )!

Gruß
Sven

edit: Ich seh grad, das war ja das 1000ste Posting! Das erste ist auch von mir, muss doch gleich mal schauen, ob ich die 100 auch getroffen habe.


----------



## John Rico (14. September 2008)

Ich komme auf jeden Fall vorbei, also bitte wartet doch auf mich.
(Werden auch max. die angekündigten 5 min).

edit: War wirklich eine schöne Tour heute, auch wenn ich nach der ersten richtigen Tour meine Beine sehr deutlich merke!  Hab mich keinen Meter zu früh ausgeklinkt.
Hoffe ihr hattet noch Spaß, wie lange seid ihr denn noch gefahren?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## hoedsch (15. September 2008)

Am Dienstag habe ich auch leider keine Zeit, daher muss wohl mal ein anderer Ortskundiger als Guide ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (15. September 2008)

Hi Sven,

Wir sind nur noch "das Biest" rauf und übern Paul Roth zurück Richtung KH gefahren. Waren auch ziemlich genau um 16:00 Uhr wieder auf dem Parkplatz.
Aber zumindest waren wir in der Heide 
Gruß
Arne

P.S. Wie schon geschrieben, habe ich morgen auch keine Zeit. Ich wollte allerdings Donnerstag noch eine Runde drehen. Für alle die Lust und Zeit haben -> LMB


----------



## peterbe (15. September 2008)

Also ich als halb Ortskundiger  werde das mal machen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7143
(inzwischen quitscht meine Bremse auch nicht mehr)


----------



## John Rico (15. September 2008)

Fährt irgendwer morgen etwas früher, wieder so gegen 17:30 - 18:00 Uhr?
Bei Interesse meldet euch bitte mal, dann muss ich nicht alleine starten.
Jan, was ist mit euch beiden?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Kono (16. September 2008)

Kurzer Auffrischer :

Und da dachte ich so bei mir... Hey Mensch, man könnte sich ja auch mal so, ganz ohne Bike und Helm, auf ein, zwei oder mehr Bierchen treffen.
Zu diesem Zwecke hab ich mal einen LMB-Termin eingestellt.
Wer am Mo. d. 22.9. ab 19:00 Uhr Lust und Zeit auf ein paar Bierchen hat möge sich bitte als "Mitfahrer" im LMB eintragen, damit ich einen entsprechenden Tisch reservieren kann.
Wo:
Bolero
Neue Str. 24
21073 Hamburg-Harburg
Das ist hier

Mir ist klar, das nicht jeder Zeit hat und das andere Lokale viel schöner, toller und/oder billiger sind. OK, dann muss man wohl aufs nächste Treffen warten. Aber bitte müllt nicht diesen Thread zu mit "Ich kann aber nur Mittwochs" oder "Ins Bolero geh ich nicht weil da habe ich Hausverbot...".
Danke und Gruß
Arne


----------



## markhh (16. September 2008)

Hi Sven,

schaffe das bis 18.00Uhr nicht ganz, könnte um 18.30Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte sein. Wir könnten dann ja eine kleine "Aufwärmrunde" drehen und um 19.00Uhr noch Peter einsammeln.

Falls Du das noch lesen solltest, kannst Du Dich ja kurz melden.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## John Rico (16. September 2008)

Hi Markus!

Wollte selber grad schreiben! 
Machen wir so, ich komme um 18:30 Uhr an die Hütte, dann machen wir noch etwas Meier's Park unsicher und treffen uns dann mit Peter gegen 19 Uhr.

@Peter:
Falls du auch schon gegen 18:30 Uhr Zeit hast, wäre das super. Für deinen Termin wärs ja egal, da sich eh kein anderer eingetragen hat. Meld dich doch bitte mal kurz, ob du schon etwas eher kannst, nach 17:15 Uhr bei mir bitte per Handy (null-eins-62/1317161).

Bis nachher!
Sven


----------



## markhh (16. September 2008)

Hi Sven,

das ging ja schnell, also dann bis später !

Markus


----------



## peterbe (16. September 2008)

hier erst einmal die heutigen TOURENDATEN: 29 km, 690hm, 2:30,

war eine schöne Runde, erst zu viert mit Sven in die Dunkelheit und dann noch zu Dritt einige Höhenmeter gesammelt. Keine Stürze, keine Ausfälle.

Peter


----------



## John Rico (19. September 2008)

Hallo miteinander!

Wie sieht's bei euch mit einer Tour am Sonntag aus? Gestern hab ich es leider nicht geschafft und eine Tour pro Woche reicht bei mir zum Kondi-Aufbau nicht. 

Würde eine Startzeit zwischen 12 und 14 Uhr vorschlagen, also meldet euch doch mal, ob ihr Zeit habt!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (19. September 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander!
> 
> Wie sieht's bei euch mit einer Tour am Sonntag aus? Gestern hab ich es leider nicht geschafft und eine Tour pro Woche reicht bei mir zum Kondi-Aufbau nicht.
> 
> ...



Wenn das singletrail-lastig und kein Wald-Autobahn-Gewaltmarsch zum Kondi-Aufbau wird wäre ich dabei!

Cu De


----------



## John Rico (19. September 2008)

Waldauto-was? Kann man das essen? 

Keine Angst, stupides Kondi-bolzen kann ich gleich auf der Straße machen, ich will ja in den Wald, um Spaß zu haben! Oder anders gesagt, ich fahre immer so trail-lastig wie möglich, da kommt nie jemand zu kurz. Zu lang wird es auch auf keinen Fall, mehr als 35-40 km machen meine Beine wohl eh noch nicht wieder mit.

Zeit wäre dir egal? Und wie siehts mit den anderen aus? Morgen kann ich nicht, wäre also schön, wenn sich für Sonntag noch ein paar finden würden.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Kono (20. September 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> ... ich fahre immer so trail-lastig wie möglich ...



Prima, Sonntag kondi-bolzen auf Trails . 12:00 Uhr KH!?! Bin dabei.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## John Rico (20. September 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Prima, Sonntag kondi-bolzen auf Trails . 12:00 Uhr KH!?! Bin dabei.
> Gruß
> Arne



Nix is, morgen fahr ich endlich mal wieder vor und spiel nicht immer "Rote Laterne" 
Termin ist eingetragen, morgen 12 Uhr KH.

Bis morgen!
Sven


----------



## Kono (22. September 2008)

Wenn mal wieder jemand den Berg runterpurzelt und wenig später einen Filmriss von diversen Minuten hat: SHT
Nur zur Info.
Gruß und gute Besserung 
Kono


----------



## LOW-EndZ (22. September 2008)

wie? ist bei euch gestern einer gestürzt? hab den thread leider zu spät gesehen, mit sonntag radeln, war mit kumpel auch da, haben ne 6 stunden durch vollbracht. mit einem super nose manual nen trial runter, nur leider nicht gewollt und mit hartem ende. aber war mehr lustig als das es weh tat. 

gruss der lorenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (22. September 2008)

LOW-EndZ schrieb:


> super nose manual nen trial runter



Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung, aber vermutlich bedeutet das, dass Du auf die Schn**** geflogen bist.

Ja, wir hatten gestern auch einen Sturz, der dann für denjenigen das Ende der Runde bedeutete. Ich hoffe, es geht ihm wieder gut.


----------



## LOW-EndZ (22. September 2008)

ja habe mich hingelegt. ging nen trial runter(sehr zügig) und mein kumpel drehte zum schluss rechts bei und lenkte dann stark nach links. denn da kam eine spülrinne quer auf uns zu. ich das zu spät registriert und grade drauf zu. kurzes wowowooow, dann klack, angedockt und er sagte in zeitlupe nen manual mit darauf folgendem mega stoppie(scorpion). aber ging zum glück, wie gesagt mehr gelacht als gejammert.

scheint ja bei euch ein etwas üblerer sturz gewesen zu sein. wünsche dann gute besserung dem jenigen.


----------



## John Rico (22. September 2008)

Ich fand die Tour gestern richtig klasse, auch wenn ich ziemlich geschockt war, als ich an der KH ankam und gesehen habe, wer alles mitfährt. 
Ich hoffe, dass wir nicht zu langsam unterwegs waren, mir hat's auf jeden Fall viel Spaß gemacht! 
Die Trails nach der Betonstraße waren übrigens klasse, es gibt doch noch einige Ecken, die ich nicht kenne.

Dem Gestürzten wünsche ich gute Besserung und hoffe, dass nichts ernsthaftes passiert ist. Ich weiß leider den Namen nicht mehr, aber vielleicht kannst du dich ja mal melden und Rpckmeldung geben, ob alles ok ist?!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## NoFunAtAll (22. September 2008)

Hallo!

Erstmal vielen dank für das Zurückbringen zum Parkplatz und besonders Michi für das nach hause fahren.

Mir fehlen die 15 Minuten nach dem Sturz komplett. Ich kann mich noch an das Aufschlagen des Helms erinnern und dann wieder an die Verabschiedung und die Genesungswüsche auf dem Parkplatz.
Ist auf jeden Fall krass und ich habe sowas noch nie erlebt. 

Was mir noch fehlt ist ein gelbes garmin etrex HC. Also wenn es jemand hat und nicht weiss wem es gehört....

Darüberhinaus ist mein Vorderrad und mein Helm kaputt.
Der Sonntagsausflug war also nicht ganz billig.
Aber gut dass ich einen Helm aufhatte, nicht auszudenken wenn nicht...

Heute war ich kurz bei der Arbeit, aber weil ich den ganzen Tag vor dem Monitor sitze, habe ich mich wegen Kopfschmerzen bis Donnerstag krankschreiben lassen.

Also danke nochmal und bis spätestens im Frühjahr wenn ich das ein oder andere mal wieder dabei sein werde.


schönen gruß

Fritz


----------



## Kono (23. September 2008)

NoFunAtAll schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Was mir noch fehlt ist ein gelbes garmin etrex HC. Also wenn es jemand hat und nicht weiss wem es gehört....



Als Michi dein Hobel aus'n Gebüsch gezogen hat, war der kleine gelbe Garmin noch am Lenker.

Gute Besserung
Kono


----------



## Cyclon (23. September 2008)

NoFunAtAll schrieb:


> Also danke nochmal und bis spätestens im Frühjahr wenn ich das ein oder andere mal wieder dabei sein werde.



wieso Frühjahr?

ansonsten: gute Besserung!


----------



## John Rico (23. September 2008)

NoFunAtAll schrieb:


> Mir fehlen die 15 Minuten nach dem Sturz komplett. Ich kann mich noch an das Aufschlagen des Helms erinnern und dann wieder an die Verabschiedung und die Genesungswüsche auf dem Parkplatz.
> Ist auf jeden Fall krass und ich habe sowas noch nie erlebt.



Und an alles vor deinem Abflug kannst du dich wieder erinnern? Als du uns das erzählt hast, dass dir was fehlt, meintest du nämlich, dass du nicht mal wüsstest, dass wir uns an der KH getroffen haben.



> Was mir noch fehlt ist ein gelbes garmin etrex HC. Also wenn es jemand hat und nicht weiss wem es gehört....



Das hattest du auf jeden Fall noch am Lenker, als wir wieder auf der Rückfahrt kurz am Ehestorfer Heuweg gestanden haben. Somit geh ich mal davon aus, dass es auch mit dir an der KH angekommen ist und es vielleicht noch im Auto liegt?



> Darüberhinaus ist mein Vorderrad und mein Helm kaputt.
> Der Sonntagsausflug war also nicht ganz billig.
> Aber gut dass ich einen Helm aufhatte, nicht auszudenken wenn nicht...
> 
> ...



Helm ist klar, aber Vorderrad auch? Du bist doch problemlos wieder zur Hütte gefahren.
Und ich hoffe, dass dein Arzt dich richtig durchgechekct hat! Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall, dass durch die paar Tage Ruhe wieder alles ok ist!

Dann nochmal gute Besserung und hoffentlich bist du bald wieder fit (und dabei)!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Kono (23. September 2008)

Der Dienstags-Nightride fällt heute Wetterbedingt aus.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## hoedsch (23. September 2008)

Also ich fahre heute nicht. Nur dass da keiner an der Hütte rumsteht und wartet...

Ah, ich sehe gerade, dass es sowieso abgesagt wurde.


----------



## NoFunAtAll (23. September 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Und an alles vor deinem Abflug kannst du dich wieder erinnern? Als du uns das erzählt hast, dass dir was fehlt, meintest du nämlich, dass du nicht mal wüsstest, dass wir uns an der KH getroffen haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, war eben noch beim Neurologen und es ist wohl tatsächlich alles in Ordnung. Was mein Erinnerungsvermögen anbelangt, es kommt langsam wieder und mir fallen schon viele Details wieder ein, zb dass wir Andre zufällig getroffen hatten und er mit uns zur KH genommen hat.

Das Garmin habe ich auch nicht im Auto gefunden. echt ärgerlich.
Das Vorderrad ist noch fahrbar, aber es ist ne acht drin. Ich glaube nicht, dass man es wieder richten kann. 
schönen Gruß

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (24. September 2008)

Moin Biker.

Ich wollte heute Abend noch eine Nightride-Runde durch'n Wald drehen -> LMB
Das Wetter soll zum Abend hin immer besser werden.
Gruß
Kono


----------



## markhh (24. September 2008)

Hi Kono,

bin heute Abend wahrscheinlich auch dabei, wäre allerdings gerne noch etwas eher losgefahren. Ich muss mich nämlich dann wahrscheinlich früher ausklinken, da ich so gegen 20.30Uhr wieder zu Hause sein muss.

Bis später

Markus


----------



## Kono (24. September 2008)

Wenn Du dich um 20:00 Uhr ausklinkst, fallen alle anderen Mitfahrer sowieso mit Atemnot und Herzstillstand vom Rad 
Wir sehen uns.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## Kono (25. September 2008)

KH,Paul Roth,Moisburger Stein,Panzertrail,KH
Sternen klarer Himmel, super Luft, 31km, 650hm, 14.5 Schnitt.
Am Segelflugplatz haben wir eine kurze Verschnaufpause eingelegt, wollten eigentlich grade weiter und sehen ein Kfz die Piste hochbrettern. Kfz hält an, Scheibe runter, Typ (vermutlich der Förster oder Naturschutzbeauftragter) sagt nett aber bestimmt: 
"Hey, Ihr wisst wo Ihr lang wollt?"
"Äh ja, wieso?" 
"Ich dachte hier wären Motorräder unterwegs... Wegen den Lichtern... Wisst Ihr..." 
"Ja, schon OK" 

Schöner Mittwochs-Nightride.

Gruß
Kono


----------



## hoedsch (25. September 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> "Ich dachte hier wären Motorräder unterwegs... Wegen den Lichtern... Wisst Ihr..."



Ich empfehle folgendes, falls ihr Motorensound braucht:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290259663816


----------



## peterbe (28. September 2008)

Gehen wir Dienstag Nightriden? Ich habe meinen Umzugsstress hinter mir und finde hoffentlich alle meine Bike-Sachen wieder...


----------



## flensbernd (28. September 2008)

Moin, 
kann mir mal jemand einen Tipp bzgl. Beleuchtung geben. Habe absolut keine Ahnung welche leistungsfaehigen bzw. Preis-leistungsfaehigen Systeme am Markt sind... und wo man sie am guenstigsten kauft.

LG
Bernd


----------



## John Rico (28. September 2008)

Nimm dir am besten 2-3 Stunden Zeit und schau mal ins Elektronik-Forum, das ist nämlich ein fast endloses Thema.

Stichworte wären hierbei: Selbstbau mit IRC (Halogen) oder LED, diverse Fenix Lampen, Sigma Powerled, Hope Vision (Nummer weiß ich nicht) und zu guter letzt natürlich diverse Lupine (z.B. Wilma) als Mercedes und absolute Obergrenze, was den Preis betrifft.
Was man am Ende nimmt, hängt vor allem von persönlichem Geschick (-> Selbstbau), kleinem (Sigma, Fenix), mittleren (Hope) oder großem (Lupine) Geldbeutel ab.


----------



## de_reu (28. September 2008)

flensbernd schrieb:


> Moin,
> kann mir mal jemand einen Tipp bzgl. Beleuchtung geben. Habe absolut keine Ahnung welche leistungsfaehigen bzw. Preis-leistungsfaehigen Systeme am Markt sind... und wo man sie am guenstigsten kauft.
> 
> LG
> Bernd



Ich hab die 25Watt IRC; Kannste mal Probeleuchten 

CU Delf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (29. September 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Gehen wir Dienstag Nightriden? Ich habe meinen Umzugsstress hinter mir und finde hoffentlich alle meine Bike-Sachen wieder...


Ich bin für Dienstag leider raus. Muss meine Kinder zu Bett bringen.

Gruß
Arne

P.S.
Alles gute zur neuen Bude Peter .


----------



## hoedsch (29. September 2008)

Ich kann morgen auch nicht, stände aber am Donnerstag für einen Nightride bereit.


----------



## Cyclon (29. September 2008)

ich werde morgen fahren und habe daher auch einen Termin eingetragen.


----------



## peterbe (29. September 2008)

Wenn ich es schaffe, bin ich um 18 Uhr dabei.


----------



## Cyclon (29. September 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wenn ich es schaffe, bin ich um 18 Uhr dabei.



Besser 18:30?
ich kann den Termin ja auch verschieben


----------



## de_reu (1. Oktober 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wenn ich es schaffe, bin ich um 18 Uhr dabei.



ich hab's wieder nicht geschafft.... 8(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (1. Oktober 2008)

de_reu schrieb:


> ich hab's wieder nicht geschafft.... 8(



Hat sich gestern überhaupt jemand raus gewagt?

Gruß
Kono


----------



## Cyclon (1. Oktober 2008)

nicht, dass ich wüsste

wenn noch jemand die Hand gehoben hätte, wär ich ja anmarschiert - ich hatte immerhin die Regensachen dabei.
Aber so? das war mir dann doch zuviel des Guten.


----------



## Cyclon (1. Oktober 2008)

und?
wollen wir morgen was machen, wer kommt mit?


----------



## gnss (1. Oktober 2008)

morgen ist wieder land unter angesagt.


----------



## hoedsch (1. Oktober 2008)

Bei passablem Wetter werde ich morgen nachmittag fahren.


----------



## Cyclon (1. Oktober 2008)

morgen Abend, sagen wir 18:30, jemand?


----------



## markhh (3. Oktober 2008)

Für Kurzentschlossene!

Wetter sieht doch ganz nett aus, auf dem Regenradar ist auch nichts schlimmeres mehr zu erwarten, was spricht also gegen eine kleine Nightride Runde?

Habe heute Nachmittag noch keine Zeit, daher Abfahrt erst um 18.30Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte. Da meine Kids mir einen netten kleinen Virus vermacht haben mit eher lockerem Tempo und auch nicht unbedingt in den schlammigsten Ecken.

Also vielleicht über die Hausbrucher Heide in die Fischbeker Heide, etc.

Dann vielleicht bis später !

Markus


----------



## stileto (3. Oktober 2008)

Fange gerade erst wieder an zu Fahren und würde gerne mit.
ABER... bin im Moment noch nicht der fiteste und Beine bräuchten auch mehr Kraft. Also trainiere ich noch ein bischen. Mir fehlt auch noch ne vernünftige Lampe und einige vernünftige Wetterfeste Klamotten.

Melde mich hiermit aber schonmal für später an und hoffe ich könnte mal demnächst mit euch kommen.

Wenn es noch geht komme ich doch heute schon mit.


----------



## markhh (3. Oktober 2008)

Kein Problem, komm` doch einfach mit.

Ich bin um 18.30Uhr auf jeden Fall an der Kärtner Hütte, dann schau´n wir mal.


----------



## stileto (4. Oktober 2008)

Muß mich bei dir entschuldigen.

Bin 20 Minuten zu spät gekommen. Habe mir den Fahrplan aus dem internet gesucht beim HVV, aber der hat mir ne falsche Route gesagt. War über eine Stunde nur mit der Bus und Bahn unterwegs.Muß ich wohl nächstes mal noch früher los oder mal schauen ob man nicht noch schneller aus Mümmelmnnsberg da hinkommt. 
Mit dem Auto (Habe ich verkauft) ist es ja einfach aber mit Bus und Bahn kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus.

So war aber nicht umsonst da, bin da noch etwas über 2 Stunden und 28 Kilomter da rumgeirrt und habe versucht, den Ausgang zu finden.
Habe es dann aber irgendwann aufgegeben und bin dann irgend wo anders raus. War dann in der Nähe vom Harburg Rathaus. 
Meine Lampe ist zwar nicht die beste dafür war es aber schön Abenteuerlich so ganz alleine im dunklen Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markhh (5. Oktober 2008)

Ist o.k., wir haben noch bis 18.40Uhr gewartet sind dann aber los gefahren. 

Beim nächsten Mal weißt Du ja jetzt wie viel Zeit Du einplanen mußt.

Ciao

Markus


----------



## Cyclon (6. Oktober 2008)

kommt morgen jemand mit?


----------



## Kono (6. Oktober 2008)

Cyclon schrieb:


> kommt morgen jemand mit?



Keine Zeit, mache morgen einen Nightride durch die HaBes. Fahre um 18:30 Uhr bei der KH los .
Gruß
Arne


----------



## Cyclon (6. Oktober 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Keine Zeit, mache morgen einen Nightride durch die HaBes. Fahre um 18:30 Uhr bei der KH los .
> Gruß
> Arne





ich kuck mal, ob ich dich morgen um 18:30 an der KH antreffe ....


----------



## hoedsch (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich komme auch um 18:30 Uhr.


----------



## peterbe (7. Oktober 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich komme auch um 18:30 Uhr.



Auch für diesen Nightride muss ich leider passen, ich könnte Donnerstag mal einen Termin angehen, dann erst wieder nächsten Dienstag. Euch viel Spaß heute und trockene Trails,

Peter


----------



## Kono (7. Oktober 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Auch für diesen Nightride muss ich leider passen, ich könnte Donnerstag mal einen Termin angehen, dann erst wieder nächsten Dienstag. Euch viel Spaß heute und trockene Trails,
> 
> Peter



Donnerstag klingt gut und hätte ich auch total Lust drauf. Muss ich aber noch mit meinem Frauchen abstimmen.
Trocken wird es heute nur von oben bleiben. So wie das Sonntag hier  geregnet hat wird der Wald eine einzige Moddergrube sein.
So staubig wie die letzten vier Wochen wird's definitiv nicht .

Gruß
Arne


----------



## stileto (7. Oktober 2008)

Was fährt ihr denn für ein Tempo und wie lange Fährt ihr ?


----------



## hoedsch (7. Oktober 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> hier erst einmal die heutigen TOURENDATEN: 29 km, 690hm, 2:30,
> Peter





peterbe schrieb:


> Die übrigens eine der coolsten diesen Jahres war: 40km, 790hm, 3 1/2 Stunden und ich habe ganz schön schwere Beine...



Zwei Beispiele aus jüngster Vergangenheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stileto (7. Oktober 2008)

Mhh.. wenn ich das so mit meinen Daten vom Letzten mal vergleiche sind Kilometer und Zeit sehr ähnlich. 
Was mich aber ein bischen wundert, da ich bei einigen heftigen Steigungen öfter mal abgestiegen bin. 
Am besten ich komme nächstes mal einfach blind mit und entweder ich bleib dran oder nicht. 
Will nur keine unnötige Bremse sein, deswegen frage ich immer lieber vorher.


----------



## peterbe (8. Oktober 2008)

stileto schrieb:


> Mhh.. wenn ich das so mit meinen Daten vom Letzten mal vergleiche sind Kilometer und Zeit sehr ähnlich.
> Was mich aber ein bischen wundert, da ich bei einigen heftigen Steigungen öfter mal abgestiegen bin.
> Am besten ich komme nächstes mal einfach blind mit und entweder ich bleib dran oder nicht.
> Will nur keine unnötige Bremse sein, deswegen frage ich immer lieber vorher.



Lieber Stileto,

komm einfach mal mit und schau, wie es geht, aber besorge dir mal ein anderes Profilbild, oder meinst du dieses pubertäre Mistbild ernst?


----------



## Kono (8. Oktober 2008)

Hier die Daten der gestrigen Runde: 29.7km, 600hm, etwas über 2h Fahrzeit.
Die Wege waren weitestgehendst abgetrocknet und gut befahrbar. Nur Cyclon hat auf dem unteren Teil des Panzertrails die letzte Pfütze einmal voll mittig genommen .

Wie sieht es mit dem Donnerstag-Nightride aus?
Gruß
Arne


----------



## Cyclon (8. Oktober 2008)

kono schrieb:


> hier Die Daten Der Gestrigen Runde: 29.7km, 600hm, Etwas über 2h Fahrzeit.
> Die Wege Waren Weitestgehendst Abgetrocknet Und Gut Befahrbar. Nur Cyclon Hat Auf Dem Unteren Teil Des Panzertrails Die Letzte Pfütze Einmal Voll Mittig Genommen :d.



:d


----------



## hoedsch (8. Oktober 2008)

Wie wäre es mit einem DOD Winterpokal-Team?
Genau genommen ist der Winterpokal Humbug, aber bisher war ich immer dabei, allerdings mit Leuten, die ich nie kennengelernt habe.
Wollen wir ein reales Team gründen?


----------



## peterbe (8. Oktober 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem DOD Winterpokal-Team?
> Genau genommen ist der Winterpokal Humbug, aber bisher war ich immer dabei, allerdings mit Leuten, die ich nie kennengelernt habe.
> Wollen wir ein reales Team gründen?



Ich wäre dabei, alles auf unserem Hobbylevel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (8. Oktober 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Hier die Daten der gestrigen Runde: 29.7km, 600hm, etwas über 2h Fahrzeit.
> Die Wege waren weitestgehendst abgetrocknet und gut befahrbar. Nur Cyclon hat auf dem unteren Teil des Panzertrails die letzte Pfütze einmal voll mittig genommen .
> 
> Wie sieht es mit dem Donnerstag-Nightride aus?
> ...



Hallo Arne, ich bin dabei. 18.30?


----------



## hoedsch (8. Oktober 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei, alles auf unserem Hobbylevel?


Ja klar. Die vordersten Plätze tragen doch da sowieso nur Mondzahlen ein.

Das Team DOD Nightrider ist angelegt und ihr dürft euch eintragen.


----------



## Kono (8. Oktober 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Hallo Arne, ich bin dabei. 18.30?



Morgen, Donnerstag d. 9.10., um 18:30 Uhr an der KH. TipTop.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## Kono (8. Oktober 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ja klar. Die vordersten Plätze tragen doch da sowieso nur Mondzahlen ein.
> 
> Das Team DOD Nightrider ist angelegt und ihr dürft euch eintragen.



Ja, da mache ich doch gerne mit. Gute Idee 
Gruß
Arne


----------



## peterbe (11. Oktober 2008)

Das DOD-Winterpokal-Team ist ja sonst meisten im Dunkeln unterwegs, aber den sonnigen Herbsttraum haben wir noch einmal zum trainieren benutzt:





























Also: wenn Konos Hose dann auch wieder heile ist, sind dem Winterpokal-nachtbiken keine Grenzen mehr gesetzt.


----------



## Kono (11. Oktober 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> ... wenn Konos Hose dann auch wieder heile ist...



Ich bin gerade fertig mit Hose flicken . Sah ja verboten aus ...

Gruß
Kono


----------



## John Rico (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mich auch mal ins Team eingetragen, sofern ihr mich wollt! 
Dann habe ich eine zusätzliche Motivation, meine Lampe wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen. 

Ich hab jetzt endlich auch wieder Schuhe und nen Rucksack und sobald ich die Rüsselseuche los bin, die ich mir aus dem (regnerischen) Kurzurlaub mitgebracht habe, bin ich wieder regelmäßig dabei! 

Übr. schön Bilder! Wo habt ihr die denn gemacht und habt ihr euch extra ne kleine Rampe gebaut?


----------



## Kono (12. Oktober 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch mal ins Team eingetragen...


 Super! 

*Nächster Nightride: Dienstag 18:30 Uhr KH.*
Wetter soll so... Naja... Nicht so richtig wirklich gut werden. Aber bekanntlich gibt es ja nur falsch angezogen .

Gruß
Arne

@peterbe: War heute morgen laufen. Gaaaaanz langsam, aber immerhin nach einer Stunde und ~9km war ich wieder Zuhause. Ich hasse laufen... macht keinen Spaß .


----------



## hoedsch (13. Oktober 2008)

Da sind ja schöne Fotos dabei, auch wenn mein Rad auf dem ersten Foto so aussieht, als wäre es bronzefarben.
Nachher nochmal den Akku laden und dann können wir morgen los.


----------



## peterbe (13. Oktober 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Da sind ja schöne Fotos dabei, auch wenn mein Rad auf dem ersten Foto so aussieht, als wäre es bronzefarben.
> Nachher nochmal den Akku laden und dann können wir morgen los.



Auch schön, wie du dein Rad liebst: da wir aus trivialem braunen Dreck bronze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FuzziLogic (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
sofern ich heute meine Fenix noch bekomme, wird "der Helmvergesser" sich heute um 18:30 an der KH einfinden!

Ich bitte allerdings um Nachsicht, mein Trainingszustand ist eher mangelhaft! Seit Mitte August keine vernünftige Tour mehr in den Beinen.

Also bis dann.
Henning


----------



## hoedsch (14. Oktober 2008)

Heute ging das mal richtig zur Sache. Am Ende standen 45km, 700Hm bei 16,6 km/h.
Das Wetter war prima und das Fischbektal wurde bei Mondschein absolviert.


----------



## markhh (15. Oktober 2008)

War ´ne nette Tour! Bin zwar die letzten Kilometer nach Hause noch im Blindflug durch den Wald gedüst (mein Akku hatte sich komplett verabschiedet), aber heil wieder zu Hause angekommen. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal !


----------



## Kono (15. Oktober 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Heute ging das mal richtig zur Sache.


Stimmt, das war ein Nightride mit Highlights im Moonlight.
-Super Wetter
-Fischbektal im Mondlicht
-Cyclons Mega-Beinahe-Grade-Wieder-So-Eingefangen-Haarscharf-An-Allen-Bäumen-Vorbei-Ausrutscher
-2 von 5 Lampen(akkus) quittieren den Dienst.
-Eine Horde Wildschweine


hoedsch schrieb:


> 45km, 700Hm bei 16,6 km/h


So fühlt's sich heute auch an .
Gruß
Arne


----------



## FuzziLogic (15. Oktober 2008)

na, da bin ich aber wirklich froh, das ich euch den Spaß nicht verdorben habe und mich rechtzeitig verabschiedet habe. Hatte ehrlich gesagt nicht geglaubt das meine Fitness derzeit so schlecht ist! Kann mann in 3 Monaten so abbauen? Ja! ich kann.

Ich habe dann noch so 2 Stunden Asphalt unter die Räder genommen um dann demnächst einen neuen Anlauf zu nehmen! Finde eure Runde nämlich sehr nett.

An dieser Stelle noch mal vielen Dank für eure Rücksicht.

Also, dann bis zum nächsten Mal.....ich geb nicht auf


----------



## peterbe (15. Oktober 2008)

FuzziLogic schrieb:


> na, da bin ich aber wirklich froh, das ich euch den Spaß nicht verdorben habe und mich rechtzeitig verabschiedet habe. Hatte ehrlich gesagt nicht geglaubt das meine Fitness derzeit so schlecht ist! Kann mann in 3 Monaten so abbauen? Ja! ich kann.
> 
> Ich habe dann noch so 2 Stunden Asphalt unter die Räder genommen um dann demnächst einen neuen Anlauf zu nehmen! Finde eure Runde nämlich sehr nett.
> 
> ...



Das wollen wir hoffen, denn die gestrige Runde war wunderbar; allerdings sind meine Beine amtlich schwer... 45 km, 700 hm, 16,5-er Schnitt, das hätte schon gute Winterpokalpunkte gegeben.

Jenseits des sportlichen Aspektes war es natürlich beeindruckend, ohne Licht, nur durch den Vollmond geleitet durch die Heide zu rollen!


----------



## Cyclon (15. Oktober 2008)

bin heute auch irgendwie etwas matt ... 

@fuzzy ... und habe noch ein Stadtlicht im Kofferrraum. Ich lass das da mal liegen, können wir ja dann bei der nächsten Gelegenheit übergeben.

Mit meinem Akku ist wohl etwas nicht ganz in Ordnung. Am Anfang des Ladens zeigte er 15,2V und nachdem er abgeschaltet hatte nur 15,8. Jetzt werden erstmal die Zellen gebalanced. Danach sollte die Kapazität hoffentlich wieder etwas größer sein; ansonsten muss ich wohl demnächst über eine Ersatzbestellung Zellen nachdenken!


----------



## Kono (15. Oktober 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> ...das hätte schon gute Winterpokalpunkte gegeben...



Trägt man da nicht eh nur die sportiv verbrachte Zeit in Minuten ein? Demnach wäre ein hohes Tempo ja eher kontraproduktiv für die Winterpokalpunkte, weil man ja schneller wieder zuhause ist .
Gruß
Arne


----------



## hoedsch (15. Oktober 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Trägt man da nicht eh nur die sportiv verbrachte Zeit in Minuten ein? Demnach wäre ein hohes Tempo ja eher kontraproduktiv für die Winterpokalpunkte, weil man ja schneller wieder zuhause ist .


Genau. Wichtig ist auch, dass man auf andere Sportarten komplett verzichtet, da die ja maximal nur 2 Punkte geben. 

Man findet im WP auch regelmäßig Einträge wie "Vom Bürostuhl zum Klo - 1 Punkt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markhh (18. Oktober 2008)

Habe mir heute mal den Wetterbericht für die kommende Woche angesehen. Soll ja am Dienstag ziemlich bescheiden sein. 

Wenn die Wetterfrösche auch morgen noch für Dienstag Regen vorhersagen, wie wär´s dann mit einer vorgezogenen D.O.D. Runde schon am Montag Abend?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## hoedsch (19. Oktober 2008)

Also ich kann am Montag nicht und auch voraussichtlich am Dienstag nicht. Aber Mittwoch oder Donnerstag sollte dann wieder gehen.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Cyclon (19. Oktober 2008)

morgen ist für mich jetzt zu kurzfristig, da müsste ich jetzt noch alles packen ... 
außerdem bin ich heute Halbmarathon gelaufen und kann morgen die Pause gut gebrauchen.
Dienstag könnte ich jedoch zusagen, bei jedem Schmuddelwetter loszufahren ...


----------



## markhh (19. Oktober 2008)

@Dienstag könnte ich jedoch zusagen, bei jedem Schmuddelwetter loszufahren ..

Da ich nicht beide Tage Zeit habe und morgen Abend wettertechnisch wahrscheinlich die bessere Wahl ist, werde ich morgen fahren. 

Falls noch jemand Lust und Zeit hat, Abfahrt 18.30Uhr Kärtner Hütte, ca. 21/2 Stunden. Ansonsten sieht man sich sicher mal wieder am Dienstag zur gewohnten Zeit.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Cyclon (20. Oktober 2008)

ich hab für morgen den Termin eingestellt.
Wenns früher passt, könnte ich auch schon 18:00 losfahren.
Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## peterbe (20. Oktober 2008)

Cyclon schrieb:


> ich hab für morgen den Termin eingestellt.
> Wenns früher passt, könnte ich auch schon 18:00 losfahren.
> Kommt jemand mit?



Ich bin dabei, allerdings würde mir 18.30 besser passen.

Grüße, Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclon (20. Oktober 2008)

dann bleibts bei 18:30 (wie geplant)


----------



## peterbe (21. Oktober 2008)

schöne flowige Runde heute: 28km, 2h, 550hm, wenig Schlammlöcher und keine Lichtausfälle! Keine Wildschweine gesehen, dafür umso mehr Rehe. Wann werden wir den ersten Wildunfall haben? Und was wird der Förster sagen, wenn wir ihm vom Unfall Bike-Reh erzählen? Gibts da Erfahrungen?
Fragt sich Peter


----------



## hoedsch (21. Oktober 2008)

Bis auf den Wackler im Schalter der Lampe, der mich auf einmal auf dem Trail im Dunkeln fahren liess. Aber funktioniert ja wieder.


----------



## hoedsch (27. Oktober 2008)

Der Termin für morgen steht schon wieder im LMB.


----------



## John Rico (27. Oktober 2008)

Meine Lampe scheint wieder zu funktionieren und sollte es morgen nicht in Stömen regnen, bin ich dabei. Wäre allerdings nett, wenn ihr ein wenig Rücksicht auf meine Form nehmt, zur Not spiele ich gerne ne zeitlang den Guide und bremse etwas von vorne! 

Dann bis morgen!

PS: Hat zufällig einer von euch einen 90er oder 100er Vorbau rumliegen? Kann gerne was ganz einfaches sein, ich hab einfach das Gefühl, dass mein 110er zu lang ist und würde gerne mal testen, bevor ich mir was kaufe. Leider haben wir bei BOC nur OS, wenn ihr also noch was habt, was ihr mir zum Testen kurz leien könntet oder günstig abgeben wollt, immer her damit!


----------



## Kono (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich kann heute Abend leider nicht mitkommen. Der Alu-Hobel ist noch in Koblenz und beim Lila-Stahl-Schwein passt das Licht nicht auf den Lenker. Wünsche allen viel Spaß und bis hoffentlich nächste Woche!
Gruß
Arne

@peterbe: Ich werde dafür heute Abend mal wieder etwas laufen


----------



## markhh (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin heute Abend wahrscheinlich auch dabei, habe meine neuen Lämpchen bekommen und muss die unbedingt mal ausprobieren.

Bis später!

Gruß

Markus


----------



## peterbe (28. Oktober 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich kann heute Abend leider nicht mitkommen. Der Alu-Hobel ist noch in Koblenz und beim Lila-Stahl-Schwein passt das Licht nicht auf den Lenker. Wünsche allen viel Spaß und bis hoffentlich nächste Woche!
> Gruß
> ...



Wenn du mal testen willst, bring heute deine Pedale mit und du kannst mal Rohloff fahren!


----------



## Kono (28. Oktober 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wenn du mal testen willst, bring heute deine Pedale mit und du kannst mal Rohloff fahren!



Danke, aber lass mal . Hab mich auch schon verabredet zum laufen heute Abend


----------



## peterbe (28. Oktober 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Danke, aber lass mal . Hab mich auch schon verabredet zum laufen heute Abend



Na dann lass dich mal nicht von einer Horde Biker überfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (28. Oktober 2008)

Heute waren es 28km und 700Hm.
Wir haben auch wenige Rampen ausgelassen.


----------



## Kono (2. November 2008)

Mein Alu-Hobel ist mit neuer Sattelstütze zurück aus Koblenz. Läuft wieder richtig gut die Kiste und damit sich das Teil gleich an den harten Winterbetrieb gewöhnt, haben hoedsch und ich am WE den Bikes erstmal die volle Schlammpackung verpasst .
So Termin für Dienstag ist eingetragen. Es ist Winterpokal!
Gruß
Arne


----------



## John Rico (3. November 2008)

Ich kann Dienstag leiden nicht, aber hat irgendwer vielleicht am Mittwoch Zeit und Lust auf ne Tour? Ich kann mich schließlich nicht schon in der ersten Woche punktemäßig total abhängen lassen! 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## hoedsch (3. November 2008)

Um 00:39 Uhr, hättest Du bereits 2 Punkte einfahren können.


----------



## hoedsch (4. November 2008)

Heute standen 43km und 700Hm auf dem Tacho. Schön rutschig war es heute.


----------



## peterbe (4. November 2008)

war rutschig aber hat bärig Spaß gemacht, jetzt leide ich aber an einem 1cm langem Cut auf dem Knie und der Beinling ist vollgeblutet... Nun gut, nützt ja  nix.


----------



## sixhand (5. November 2008)

nachdem ich Euch alle gestern Abend verloren hatte und ziemlich allein im Wald war (ganz schön finster!), haben wir uns ja dann wieder getroffen. Hat mir mal wieder viel Spaß gemacht, aber richtung Karlstein habe ich dann abgebrochen, sorry. Das Stück ist mir zu feucht und rutschig. Bin das Stück vor zwei Wochen am Tage gefahren und da war das schon risiko behaftet. Und was die Reifenpannen angeht, versuche ich mich zu bessern


----------



## Kono (5. November 2008)

sixhand schrieb:


> ... aber richtung Karlstein habe ich dann abgebrochen, sorry. Das Stück ist mir zu feucht und rutschig...



Der Weg Richtung Karlstein war harmlos. Die Abfahrt runter, Richtung Parkplatz, die war spannend . So langsam sind wir alle noch nicht den Karlstein runtergeeiert... war etwas rutschig auf den Wurzeln .
Gruß
Kono

BTW, war 'ne bärenstarke Runde gestern und ich hoffe das Svenni mir die Extrarunde über den Scheinberg verzeiht 

@peterbe: Gute Besserung!


----------



## peterbe (5. November 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> ich hoffe das Svenni mir die Extrarunde über den Scheinberg verzeiht
> 
> @peterbe: Gute Besserung!



Danke für die Besserungswünsche, das mit dem Scheinberg hättest du garnicht erwähnen sollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (5. November 2008)

Na... Doch...
Der gute Svenni war ganz schön angenervt, in der Heide schon. Wäre ich auch gewesen, wenn die Beine schwer wie Blei sind und der Guide nochmal eine Extra runde einlegt. Aber Svenni ist hart im Nehmen.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## hoedsch (5. November 2008)

Außerdem hatten wir den Berg doch schon längst genommen, bevor eine Entscheidung für "flach fahren" hätte gefällt werden können.


----------



## peterbe (5. November 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Außerdem hatten wir den Berg doch schon längst genommen, bevor eine Entscheidung für "flach fahren" hätte gefällt werden können.



Ok ok Jungs, ich habe werder was gegen Hm-Sammeln, noch was gegen ausgedehnte Nightrides, das war eine wunderbare Tourenauswahl, aber ich hatte durchaus ein wenig Mitleid...


----------



## Cyclon (6. November 2008)

nun ja, wer morgens wegen Pegel noch nicht Blechkiste fahren kann sollte bei der Frage nach nightride open end? auch auf das zu erwartende Ende der Kräfte hinweisen ... oder einfach einen Ausnüchterungs- und Kräftesammeltag einlegen oder eben mit Scheinbergen zurechtkommen können.
War wieder ne tolle Runde


----------



## Kono (6. November 2008)

Hallo Dienstagsrunde.

Termin für nächsten Dienstag ist eingetragen.
Ich habe an dem Tag eine Schulung "GRUNDLAGEN EASA PART 145 INSTANDHALTUNG". Bestimmt wieder wahnsinnig spannend... 



Gruß
Kono


----------



## John Rico (6. November 2008)

Hat heute jemand Lust zu fahren?
Mein Vorschlag wäre 18:45 KH.

Falls jemand mitkommen möchte, ruft mich bitte unter null-eins-sechs-zwei/1317161 an oder schickt mir ne SMS, da ich gleich noch zu BOC fahre und nur rechtzeitig Feierabend machen würde, wenn ich nicht alleine fahren muss.

Dann vielleicht bis nachher!
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclon (6. November 2008)

> Die Dienstags-Nightride-Runde kreuz und quer durch die Harburger Berge und Fischbeker Heide.
> Bei mittleren Tempo werden wir schön lange langsam fahren... Wollen doch viele DOD-Nightrider-Winterpokalpunkte sammeln . Angemeldeten Mitfahrern wird die akademische viertel Stunde eingeräumt, ansonsten ist um 18:30 Uhr definitiv Abfahrt. Punkt. Im Wald ist z.Zt. und unter den gegebenen Witterungsbedingungen mit erhöhter Rutschgefahr auf glitschigen Wurzeln und nassen Laub zu rechnen. Außerdem besteht die nicht geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich sowohl Fahrer, als auch das verwendete Sportgerät, mit Resten des befahrenen Untergrundes beschmutzen könnten.
> Ansonsten Wie immer: Helm und möglichst viel Nightride-Licht sind obligatorisch. Möchtegern Mitfahrer mit irgendwelchen müden Funzeln aus China dürfen sich zwar das gleißend helle Licht einer entsprechenden Lupine, Fenix oder Luxilus Nightride-Lichtanlage bestaunen, müssen aber leider auf dem Parkplatz zurückbleiben und warten bis es Abends wieder länger hell bleibt.
> Achtung: Pappnase und Papierschlangen nicht vergessen.



ich würde sagen: perfekt!


----------



## Kono (6. November 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Hat heute jemand Lust zu fahren?
> Mein Vorschlag wäre 18:45 KH.


Ich kann heute Abend nicht. Fahre eine Jubi-Dunkeltour am anderen ende der Stadt. Sorry, maybe next time.

Gruß
Arne


----------



## Hegi (6. November 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Fahre eine Jubi-Dunkeltour am anderen ende der Stadt.



zählt die auch für den winterpokal?


----------



## hoedsch (6. November 2008)

Vielleicht sollte im Disclaimer für den LMB-Termin noch die Route genauestens beschrieben werden, damit dann alle auch rechtzeitig den Absprung finden.

Mir fehlt aber noch folgender Passus:
Vor Fahrtantritt ist es nicht notwendig sein Rad in Einzelteile zu zerlegen, um den schon wartenden Teilnehmern eine Demonstration der eigenen Fingerfertigkeit zu geben.

Trotz dieser netten Einladung werde ich nächsten Dienstag das Transportangebot einer Airline nutzen müssen und bin leider nicht rechtzeitig zurück. Ggf. fahre ich nächste Woche noch an einem anderen Tag.


----------



## hoedsch (6. November 2008)

Hegi schrieb:


> zählt die auch für den winterpokal?



Blöde Frage.


----------



## peterbe (6. November 2008)

Ihr dürft den Passus des Mitbringens eines Rennkompressos zum Treffpunkt nicht vergessen, um vorhandene Luftdefizite (nein, nicht zu erwartende Sauerstoffschuld beim Uphill) auszugleichen, dann bitte einen Besenwagen mit diversen Ersatzteilen, -Akkus etc.

Also, wer es wissen möchte: SRam XO Trigger-Hebel kostet 35 Euro, war aber nicht das einzige kaputte Teil, habe beim Zusammenbau festgestellt, dass auch ein Ratschenzahn gebrochen ist, also den Rest des Triggers für 40 Euro auch noch erworben, das war ein teurer Ausrutscher!

Heute bin ich erst um 19 Uhr von der Arbeit zurück, sonst hätte ich Sven beim Punktesammeln helfen können, so aber muss ich jetzt notgezwungen Laufen, um so auf meine Punkte kommen. Übrigens waren wir heute 88ste!


----------



## John Rico (6. November 2008)

> Bei mittleren Tempo werden wir schön lange langsam fahren... Wollen doch viele DOD-Nightrider-Winterpokalpunkte sammeln .



Da kannst du aber drauf wetten, dass ich dich jedes Mal zitieren werde, wenn ihr mir wieder wegfahrt! 




peterbe schrieb:


> Heute bin ich erst um 19 Uhr von der Arbeit zurück, sonst hätte ich Sven beim Punktesammeln helfen können, so aber muss ich jetzt notgezwungen Laufen, um so auf meine Punkte kommen. Übrigens waren wir heute 88ste!



Hätte mich zwar gefreut, nicht alleine fahren zu müssen, aber so konnte ich wenigstens wieder etwas aufholen und liege überraschenderweise ziemlich gut im Rennen. 
Und um ehrlich zu sein, viel verpasst habt ihr nicht. Leichter Dauerregen und (noch viel schlimmer) fast überall Nebel. Es war regelmäßig so schlimm, dass es nur noch ein Blindflug durch eine weiße Wand war und ich mir dreimal sogar überlegt habe, das große Licht ganz aus zu machen, damit ich überhaupt was sehen kann. Zum Glück bin ich aber auf dem Rad geblieben (auch wenns einige Male knapp war).
Dann bis zur nächsten Tour bei hoffentlich besserem Wetter!

PS: Eben waren wir trotz meiner Punkte schon wieder bei 121.


----------



## Kono (7. November 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Da kannst du aber drauf wetten, dass ich dich jedes Mal zitieren werde, wenn ihr mir wieder wegfahrt!


Dazu musst Du uns aber erstmal einholen 

.
Gruß und schönes WE
Arne


----------



## crasher-mike (7. November 2008)

Hallo, hat jemand Interesse am Wochenende (vorzugsweise Samstag) eine Runde zu drehen ?


----------



## peterbe (7. November 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Dazu musst Du uns aber erstmal einholen
> 
> .
> Gruß und schönes WE
> Arne



Huiuiui Arne, da ist aber eine Ansage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (7. November 2008)

Aber Peter, da lacht doch ein Smiley... Mit Heiligenschein sogar... 
Schnelle Grüße
Arne


----------



## hoedsch (7. November 2008)

crasher-mike schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand Interesse am Wochenende (vorzugsweise Samstag) eine Runde zu drehen ?



Sind wir schon mal zusammen gefahren? Anhand Deines leeren Profiles erkenne ich dich nicht wieder.


----------



## crasher-mike (7. November 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Sind wir schon mal zusammen gefahren? Anhand Deines leeren Profiles erkenne ich dich nicht wieder.



Das glaube ich nicht. In den zwei Jahren, in den ich in HH lebe habe ich es noch nie geschafft IBC'ler zu einer MTB Runde zu bewegen. Einmal haben zwei Leute zugesagt, die dann doch nicht erschienen sind 

Einmal habe ich unterwegs Sanz? getroffen und festgestellt, dass wir uns ein paar Jahre zuvor schon einmal bei einem Harz MTB Marathon begegnet sind. Sonst fahre ich hauptsächlich mit der "Renn und Sportrad Altona" Truppe Rennrad.


----------



## peterbe (7. November 2008)

crasher-mike schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. In den zwei Jahren, in den ich in HH lebe habe ich es noch nie geschafft IBC'ler zu einer MTB Runde zu bewegen. Einmal haben zwei Leute zugesagt, die dann doch nicht erschienen sind
> Sonst fahre ich hauptsächlich mit der "Renn und Sportrad Altona" Truppe Rennrad.



Ach ja, dann biete ich das mal an: morgen 12 Uhr KH, entspannte 2-3h. Ich bin vor Jahren mal einen Sommer bei Renn- und Sportrad mitgefahren, dann aber ausgestiegen, das war mir immer zuviel Leistungssport: also als Ansage für morgen: Freizeitrunde!


----------



## Kono (7. November 2008)

OK, 12:00 Uhr KH, Freizeitrunde.
Bis Gleich.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## Tracer (8. November 2008)

Hi!
Bin Heute auch dabei, bringe noch ein Freund mit!
Bis gleich!
Willy


----------



## John Rico (8. November 2008)

Ich bin auch dabei!
Und ich möchte vorsorglich Peter nochmal zitieren:


> ... also als Ansage für morgen: Freizeitrunde!


Nur so zur Sicherheit... 

Na dann bis gleich!
Sven


----------



## crasher-mike (8. November 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ach ja, dann biete ich das mal an: morgen 12 Uhr KH, entspannte 2-3h. Freizeitrunde!



Das klingt ja wie Musik in meinen Ohren - aber Mist, jetzt hab ich schon anderswo zugesagt. :-( 

Aber im Rahmen des Winterpokals werden hier ja fleißig Punkte gesammelt. 

Ich werd mal ein Auge auf den Thread haben


----------



## Kono (8. November 2008)

War ein cooler Ritt und hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht heute.
Hat nochmal bitte jemand die Daten der Runde? 
Bis Dienstag
Gruß
Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (8. November 2008)

Tourdaten:
39,8 km
Schnitt: ~15 km/h
(Ich hab 15,7 auf dem Tacho stehen, ist allerdings mit Anfahrt)

Falls jemand die HM nachreichen kann, wäre das klasse!
Haben wir an der Hütte dann irgendwie doch vergessen.

War wirklich eine schöne Tour heute! Hoffentlich gibt's in nächster Zeit viele schöne Tage wie heute, damit wir das öfter machen können! 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Trailbiker66 (9. November 2008)

Hallo Biker,
ich durfte mich gestern zufällig eurer Truppe anschliessen und kann sagen : Es war anstrengend aber hat echt Spaß gemacht ! Schöne Wege und nette Biker ! Hoffe ich kann bald mal wieder dabei sein
Auch die Abendrunde hört sich reizvoll an 

Wer Lust hat schaut mal hier:
http://www.opentrails-7gebirge.de/
Dort war ich bis Anfang diesen Jahres zu Hause


Schönne Gruß
Michael


----------



## norinofu (9. November 2008)

Ich bin´s, der dann immer doch nicht konnte....

War nett, mal wieder in ´ner Gruppe zu fahren und schön anstrengend war es auch.
Für meinen (ganz perönlichen) Geschmack waren zu viele "Autobahnen" dabei.
Ich kann hier noch den Trac zur Verfügung stellen.

Eine meiner Lieblingsrunden findet ihr im MTB-Tourguide unter Harburger Berge vom 18.8.08

See you on the Trail
Ralf


----------



## Cyclon (11. November 2008)

So eine Schei$$e 

Heute wieder die Radschuhe vergessen .....


----------



## John Rico (11. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Kleines Problem: Ich hab völlig vergessen, dass ich heute bis 18:30 Uhr KG habe. Ist es möglich, dass ihr mich gegen 19:15 Uhr an der KH einsammelt oder wir uns irgendwo anders treffen (z.B. Autobahnbrücke oder Buskehre Kuhtrift, wäre für mich sogar deutlich dichter)? Würde gerne mitkommen und hoffe, dass wir das irgendwie hinkriegen! (Ich bin dann auch pünktlich, versprochen!  )

Gruß
Sven


----------



## peterbe (11. November 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Kleines Problem: Ich hab völlig vergessen, dass ich heute bis 18:30 Uhr KG habe. Ist es möglich, dass ihr mich gegen 19:15 Uhr an der KH einsammelt oder wir uns irgendwo anders treffen (z.B. Autobahnbrücke oder Buskehre Kuhtrift, wäre für mich sogar deutlich dichter)? Würde gerne mitkommen und hoffe, dass wir das irgendwie hinkriegen! (Ich bin dann auch pünktlich, versprochen!  )
> 
> ...



Also dann 19.15 Kuhtrift Buskehre, ich pack mein Mobiltelefon ein.
Bis später, hier in Altona scheint die Sonne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (11. November 2008)

1. Wetter:


Ab ca. 19:00 Uhr ist mit kurzen und vereinzelten leichten Niederschlägen zu rechnen. ->Regenjacke sollte heute mit dabei sein.
Es kam heute im laufe des Tages zu ergiebigen Niederschlägen. Es ist damit zu rechnen, dass es im Wald entsprechend aussieht. Überschuhe und Schmutzfänger halte ich heute für adäquate Zusatzausrüstung.
2. Teilnehmer:

*Cylcon* werte ich jetzt mal als "für heute raus".
*John Rico* meldet sich auf Handy (Meine Mobilrufnummer ist im LMB veröffentlicht und selbstverständlich habe ich das Mobiltelefon dabei), ansonsten werden wir versuchen um 19:15 am der Buskehre/Kuhtrift zu sein.
Dann bis nachher an der KH.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## John Rico (11. November 2008)

Super! 

Ich nehme mein Handyauf jeden Fall mit und melde mich, wenn ich auf dem Weg bin.

Dann bis nachher!


----------



## hoedsch (11. November 2008)

Mist 19:15 Uhr hätte ich glatt noch schaffen können.


----------



## Kono (11. November 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Mist 19:15 Uhr hätte ich glatt noch schaffen können.


Du Nase, Du hast doch meine Handynummer. Dann wären wir auch noch glatt bei Dir vorbeigefahren und hätten Dich eingesammelt .
Ne, Spaß beiseite. 35km, 650hm, Licht aus und schön locker und easy durch die Vollmond durchflutete Heide radeln. Endgeil .
Bis zum nächsten mal.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## John Rico (12. November 2008)

War wirklich ne schöne Tour!

Und nach unserem kleinen Rennen am Ende und meiner Extrarunde durch die Haake (musste die Fehlzeit ja noch aufholen ) war ich dann auch gut platt.

Bis zum nächsten Mal!
Sven


----------



## hoedsch (12. November 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> ... nach unserem kleinen Rennen am Ende ...



Wie "schnell" seid ihr denn vor dem Rennen gefahren? 
DOD-Nightride 35km/650hm 180 min


----------



## Kono (12. November 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Wie "schnell" seid ihr denn vor dem Rennen gefahren?
> DOD-Nightride 35km/650hm 180 min


Mittel!


----------



## Kono (12. November 2008)

Ich finde der Winkel stimmt. Es ist die St. Petri Kirche zu Buxtehude, die wir da sehen, wenn man oben am Segelflugplatz steht. Siehe Anhang.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## sixhand (12. November 2008)

Hi Arne,
hast ja Recht (Buxtehude)! Hatte gestern Zuhause dann 45,7 Km und 827 Hm auf der Uhr. War dann auch Platt. Hat wie immer Spaß gemacht, vor allem die Frage "Wo ist denn nun der Weg?", denn man vor lauter Laub nicht mehr gesehen hat.
Grüße, Oliver


----------



## peterbe (12. November 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Ich finde der Winkel stimmt. Es ist die St. Petri Kirche zu Buxtehude, die wir da sehen, wenn man oben am Segelflugplatz steht. Siehe Anhang.
> Gruß
> Arne



So schnell geht das Bier nicht verloren:





Das müssen wir noch einmal eruieren, mit Karte, Kompass, GPS und normalen Menschenverstand! 

Im übrigen kann ich nur zustimmen: tolle Runde, demnächst fahren wir Nightride ohne Licht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (13. November 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> So schnell geht das Bier nicht verloren:



 ich habe aber durst 

1. Der Kirchturm der Jorker Kirche ist viel ist zu niedrig und sieht ganz anders aus. (Siehe Bild im Anhang)
2. Der Kirchturm der Neuenfelder Kirche ist z.Zt. eingerüstet
 und der Kirchturm der da zu sehen war, war definitiv nicht eingerüstet.

Schneider Weisse Dunkel bitte .
Gruß
Arne


----------



## Cyclon (13. November 2008)

vielleicht sollten nächsten Dienstag einfach mal hin fahren?


----------



## peterbe (13. November 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> ich habe aber durst
> 
> 1. Der Kirchturm der Jorker Kirche ist viel ist zu niedrig und sieht ganz anders aus. (Siehe Bild im Anhang)
> 2. Der Kirchturm der Neuenfelder Kirche ist z.Zt. eingerüstet
> ...



Ok, ich gebe mich geschlagen, gegen einen niederdeutschen Heimatforscher habe ich als eingewanderter Westfale einfach keine Chance. Aber die Idee einer Kirchturm-Orientierungsfahrt lässt sich mal diskutieren. Gäbe auch zusätzlich Berge WP-Punkte, und vielleicht kommen wir an deinem After-Work-Kiosk vorbei und können dort ein gepflegtes Weizen degustieren (natürlich Alkoholfrei).
Oder drängt es dich aus Weizenbier-Durst-Gründen zu einer samstaglichen Heimatrunde, dann werde ich mal die Kamera einpacken und die Kirchturmchallenge dokumentieren...


----------



## Kono (13. November 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> ... gegen einen niederdeutschen Heimatforscher...


  



Ich hätte da mal einen Vorschlag für eine etwas andere Tour.

KH
CTA
St. Gertrud Altenwerder
St. Nikolai Finkenwerder
St. Panktratius Neuenfelde
St. Petri Buxtehude
Cornelius Fischbek
X-Weg hoch zum Segelflugplatz + Kompass und Fernglas
Weiter zum Stoof Mudders Kroog Kiekeberg 
KH
Jetzt müssen wir nur noch ein Termin finden 
Gruß
Arne

Übrigens die Losung für heute den 13. November:
Mache dich auf,
werde licht;
denn dein Licht kommt,
und die Herrlichkeit
des HERRN geht auf über dir!Jesaja 60,1​


----------



## peterbe (13. November 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal einen Vorschlag für eine etwas andere Tour.
> 
> KH
> CTA
> ...



...und das alles für die Herren der Finsternis..


----------



## Trailbiker66 (13. November 2008)

Hallo,

hat jemand Lust am Samstag 15.11. eine Tour durch die HaBes zu machen ? 

Gruß Michael


----------



## John Rico (13. November 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Ich hätte da mal einen Vorschlag für eine etwas andere Tour.
> 
> KH
> CTA
> ...



Die Tour hört sich interesant an, vor allem der Stoof Mudders Kroog! Alleine die Speisekarte ist schon super, da wär ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Können wir auch gerne mal bei einer HaBe Tour einkehren.


WE würde ich gerne ne Runde drehen, ich weiß allerdings erst morgen nachmittag, wann genau ich Zeit habe.


----------



## Brun0x (14. November 2008)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand Lust am Samstag 15.11. eine Tour durch die HaBes zu machen ?
> 
> Gruß Michael



Auf eine lockere 3h Runde habe ich schon Lust.

Allerdings habe ich Null Streckenkenntnis in den HaBe's

Gruss Michael


----------



## AndreZ. (14. November 2008)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand Lust am Samstag 15.11. eine Tour durch die HaBes zu machen ?
> 
> Gruß Michael



Ich könnte es evtl. auch auf die Reihe bekommen mal wieder dabei zu seín...
Die Frage wäre nach dem wann???
Nachmittags soll es ja schon wieder regnen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brun0x (14. November 2008)

Um so besser ;-)


----------



## peterbe (14. November 2008)

Nun denn: Schlammsport DOD trifft sich 12 Uhr KH, wir fahren, was geht. (ich denke, der Wurzeltrail bei Schlamm bringt doppelte WP-Punktzahl, ebenso der Einstieg in den Karlstein-Trail)


----------



## AndreZ. (14. November 2008)

Ich bin raus...

Ich will morgen noch einen Wurm fangen und den fängt man nur früh 

Euch trotzdem viel spaß!!!


----------



## Trailbiker66 (14. November 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Nun denn: Schlammsport DOD trifft sich 12 Uhr KH, wir fahren, was geht. (ich denke, der Wurzeltrail bei Schlamm bringt doppelte WP-Punktzahl, ebenso der Einstieg in den Karlstein-Trail)


 
12.00 KH ist gut...mal sehen was geht 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Cyclon (14. November 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Nun denn: Schlammsport DOD trifft sich 12 Uhr KH, wir fahren, was geht. (ich denke, der Wurzeltrail bei Schlamm bringt doppelte WP-Punktzahl, ebenso der Einstieg in den Karlstein-Trail)



Wurzeltrail mit fixem Singlespeeder wäre dann vierfach???


----------



## peterbe (14. November 2008)

Cyclon schrieb:


> Wurzeltrail mit fixem Singlespeeder wäre dann vierfach???



nur wenn du deine Vorderradbremse auch noch abbaust! Ansonsten: morgen 12 Uhr WP-Punkte sammeln und Spaß haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (14. November 2008)

Ich bin höchst wahrscheinlich auch dabei, muss nur noch das Feintuning an meinem Hobel abschließen...

Dann bis morgen!
Sven


----------



## flensbernd (15. November 2008)

Moin,

wird das denn eher eine flotte Trainings- oder eine technisch nette Wochenendrunde bei euch? Bei letzterem waer ich wohl auch mal wieder dabei. Befuerchte nur, dass ich noch nicht wieder fit genug bin fuer eine ganz flinke Runde....
Gruss
Bernd


----------



## peterbe (15. November 2008)

flensbernd schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wird das denn eher eine flotte Trainings- oder eine technisch nette Wochenendrunde bei euch? Bei letzterem waer ich wohl auch mal wieder dabei. Befuerchte nur, dass ich noch nicht wieder fit genug bin fuer eine ganz flinke Runde....
> Gruss
> Bernd



wer weiß?


----------



## flensbernd (15. November 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> wer weiß?




1:0 fuer dich peter. doofe frage. 
bin dabei.


----------



## John Rico (15. November 2008)

Mein Bike ist wieder ganz, ich bin dabei!

Bis später!
Sven


----------



## peterbe (15. November 2008)

Schlammsport DOD-Report: 
relativ wenig Schlamm im Eißendorfer Niedermoor, schwere Reiterböden im Tötenser Geläuf, Schlick abschüssig am Rande der alten Kiesgrube Fahrendorf-Siedlung, schwere, knietiefe Fangopackung am Karlsteinweg, über allem niederdeutscher Nieselregen. Trotzdem; alles fahrbar, viel Spaß gehabt, Respekt, dass Ulrich das alles mit seinen 2.1er-Trennscheiben mitgemacht hat (MTB-ler haben keine runden Tritt...) und gute Besserung an Bernds Rücken! 

Zusammenfassung: 41km, 770 hm, 3:45 unterwegs und WP-Punkte en mass


----------



## Trailbiker66 (15. November 2008)

Hallo Peter,
ich war auch mit 2.1 Trennscheiben unterwegs und die Sturzgefahr mit mir,aber es war eine schöne Tour und den Regen hab ich garnicht mitbekommen  .Den runden Tritt können wir ja noch üben,damit wir mal richtig vorwärts kommen )

Gruß Michael


----------



## Cyclon (15. November 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> nur wenn du deine Vorderradbremse auch noch abbaust! Ansonsten: morgen 12 Uhr WP-Punkte sammeln und Spaß haben!


----------



## John Rico (15. November 2008)

War wirklich ne schöne Tour heute und es passte auch gut zusammen! Hatte wirklich viel Spaß und wir haben für das Sauwetter ne ganze Menge km und Hm zusammenbekommen! 
Auch wenn ich noch nie durch so viel Schlamm gefahren bin wie heute auf dem Weg zum Karlstein! 


Zum Thema Winterpokal:
Auch wenn das Ganze nicht so ganz ernst ist, sollten wir uns glaube ich mal drauf einigen, ob wir nun die Tourzeit (Stopp-Zeit von Start bis Ziel ohne größere Pausen) oder die Netto-Fahrzeit (das, was der Tacho anzeigt) eintragen. Finde es halt nicht so glücklich, wenn jeder das anders macht und wir z.T. bei der gleichen Tour unterschiedliche Einträge im Winterpokal haben.

Just my 2 cent ...


----------



## uklabike (16. November 2008)

"Hiermit erkläre ich unwideruflich, dass alle Mountainbiker der runden Tritt beherrschen". 

Gruß Ulrich

Übrigens: war eine wirklich tolle Tour. So eine Sauerei habe ich jedenfalls auf dem Rad noch nie erlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (16. November 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> War wirklich ne schöne Tour heute und es passte auch gut zusammen! Hatte wirklich viel Spaß und wir haben für das Sauwetter ne ganze Menge km und Hm zusammenbekommen!
> Auch wenn ich noch nie durch so viel Schlamm gefahren bin wie heute auf dem Weg zum Karlstein!
> 
> 
> ...



Ich dachte, der Usus wäre Zeit Parkplatz-Parkplatz (bei dir plus An-Abfahrt) Wir machen ja eigentlich keine Pausen, sondern warten mal nach Up- oder Downhills, bis die Gruppe wieder zusammen ist. Also, änder deine Einträge und füge die Punkte hinzu!


----------



## John Rico (16. November 2008)

uklabike schrieb:


> "Hiermit erkläre ich unwideruflich, dass alle Mountainbiker der runden Tritt beherrschen".
> 
> Gruß Ulrich
> 
> Übrigens: war eine wirklich tolle Tour. So eine Sauerei habe ich jedenfalls auf dem Rad noch nie erlebt.



Jetzt weiß ich auch wieder, wie du heißt und muss nicht immer "der Votec-Fahrer" sagen! 
War schön, dass du noch so lange mitgekommen bist, mit breiteren Reifen fährst du nächstes Mal die ganze Tour problemlos mit! Den Versender findest du übrigens unter diesem Link. Und wenn wegen deines neuen Bikes / Rahmens irgendwas zu machen ist (hatten wir gestern auf der Tour ja kurz besprochen), schreib mir einfach ne PN oder ruf an (null-eins-sechs-zwei/1317161), dann kriegen wir das hin, zur Not auch innerhalb von ein oder zwei Tagen.




peterbe schrieb:


> Ich dachte, der Usus wäre Zeit Parkplatz-Parkplatz (bei dir plus An-Abfahrt) Wir machen ja eigentlich keine Pausen, sondern warten mal nach Up- oder Downhills, bis die Gruppe wieder zusammen ist. Also, änder deine Einträge und füge die Punkte hinzu!



OK, ich bin bisher immer von Netto-Fahrzeit ausgegangen. Wenn die anderen das auch so machen (wie du), dann änder ich meine Einträge noch (und kann zumindest etwas aufholen ).

Wir hatten gestern übr. Glück mit dem Wetter, heute regnet es fast dauerhaft!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Kono (16. November 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich dachte, der Usus wäre Zeit Parkplatz-Parkplatz (bei dir plus An-Abfahrt) Wir machen ja eigentlich keine Pausen, sondern warten mal nach Up- oder Downhills, bis die Gruppe wieder zusammen ist. Also, änder deine Einträge und füge die Punkte hinzu!





John Rico schrieb:


> OK, ich bin bisher immer von Netto-Fahrzeit ausgegangen. Wenn die anderen das auch so machen (wie du), dann änder ich meine Einträge noch (und kann zumindest etwas aufholen ).



Oh man, jetzt mach ich wieder den Spalter.... Egal. 
Wenn ich ganz ehrlich sein soll, finde ich die netto Fahrzeit eigentlich besser. Da gibt es einfach keine Diskussion über die Pause(n). Tacho auf Null, losfahren, ankommen, Tacho ablesen, Fertig. Punkt. Und wenn das nämlich alle so machen, ist das obendrein auch noch super fair.
Vorschlag zur Güte: Soll doch der Teamleader die Spielregeln festlegen und alle machen es dann genau so. So ist's doch für alle Fair, oder?

Gruß
Arne


----------



## Kono (16. November 2008)

Ich hab mal den Quasselfred der DOD-Nightrider eröffnet. Diskussionen um den WP sind (finde ich) langsam zu "off-Topic" hier.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## Cyclon (16. November 2008)

ontopic:
Arne, danke für den Hinweis


----------



## John Rico (16. November 2008)

@Arne:

Warum bit du eigentlich die Kirchentour alleine gefahren? Ich dachte, wir machen das mal zusammen, damit auch wirklich alle glauben, dass es sich um St. Petri handelt.


----------



## uklabike (16. November 2008)

"Jetzt weiß ich auch wieder, wie du heißt und muss nicht immer "der Votec-Fahrer" sagen! 
War schön, dass du noch so lange mitgekommen bist, mit breiteren Reifen fährst du nächstes Mal die ganze Tour problemlos mit! Den Versender findest du übrigens unter diesem Link. Und wenn wegen deines neuen Bikes / Rahmens irgendwas zu machen ist (hatten wir gestern auf der Tour ja kurz besprochen), schreib mir einfach ne PN oder ruf an (null-eins-sechs-zwei/1317161), dann kriegen wir das hin, zur Not auch innerhalb von ein oder zwei Tagen."

Danke nochmals für Deinen Tip. Habe gerade die Reifen bestellt. Mit dem Rahmen und insbesondere mit dem Aufbau kann´s noch dauern.


----------



## Kono (16. November 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> @Arne:
> 
> Warum bit du eigentlich die Kirchentour alleine gefahren? Ich dachte, wir machen das mal zusammen, damit auch wirklich alle glauben, dass es sich um St. Petri handelt.



Als ich heute Morgen losgefahren bin, war ich auch noch fest entschlossen durch den Wald zu fahren. Vorher musste ich aber noch ein Teil bei hoedsch vorbeibringen. Aber schon der Weg zu hoedsch war so schlammig, nass und durchweicht, dass ich mich spontan für die 7 Kirchen-Tour entschieden habe. Durch den ausgeprägten Gegenwind wurde das aber schnell mörder anstrengend und gegen Mittag auch noch nass... Hab' die Tour aber durchgezogen und bin auch noch am Kiekeberg gewesen um mal die Lokalität näher in Augenschein zu nehmen. Hätte aber Eintritt für das Museum bezahlen müssen. Mist. Also nicht mal ein Bier für die Plackerei. Im ganzen war es eine recht nette, aber auch sehr anstrengende Runde, die ich bestimmt nochmal mache und dann sage ich auch rechtzeitig vorher bescheid. Versprochen.

Gruß
Arne

Achja, St. Petri. Schließlich auf dem Segelflugplatz angekommen, hätte heute keiner mehr einen Zweifel gehabt. Ganz Buxtehude war gut zu erkennen.


----------



## hoedsch (16. November 2008)

Mit dem Gasthaus und dem Eintritt hätte ich Dir auch vorher sagen können, wenn Du gefragt hättest. Ab 30 Minuten vor Museumsschluss kommt man dort gratis rein. Nach Museumsschluss einfach rechts am Häuschen vorbei durch den Zaun fahren und schon ist man dort.
Den Vortrag über Biersorten und das Essen spare ich mich jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (16. November 2008)

Ich hab mir für Samstag mal frei genommen.

B E S C H E I D

Gruß
Arne


----------



## hoedsch (16. November 2008)

Die 7. Kirche steht übrigens in Estebrügge, da kommt man bei vernünftiger Streckenwahl fast zwangsläufig vorbei.


----------



## Kono (16. November 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Die 7. Kirche steht übrigens in Estebrügge, da kommt man bei vernünftiger Streckenwahl fast zwangsläufig vorbei.


OK 
Gruß
Arne


----------



## Brun0x (17. November 2008)

Mir hat die Runde am Samstag auch großen Spass gemacht.

Obwohl der verprochene Regen ausgeblieben ist, konnt ich mich und mein MTB dann doch mal wieder einsauen 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## hoedsch (17. November 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> OK
> Gruß
> Arne



Wenn ich jetzt noch 'ne Kirche finde, dann musst Du den Text nochmal umschreiben. 

Cool, am Wochende gibt's Schnee.


----------



## John Rico (18. November 2008)

Brun0x schrieb:


> Mir hat die Runde am Samstag auch großen Spass gemacht.
> 
> Obwohl der verprochene Regen ausgeblieben ist, konnt ich mich und mein MTB dann doch mal wieder einsauen
> 
> ...



Bist du der andere Asgard-Fahrer?
Irgendwie muss ich die Leute hier im Forum mal den Rädern im Wald zuordnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (18. November 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt noch 'ne Kirche finde, dann musst Du den Text nochmal umschreiben.


Wehe! Du hast bist zum Wochenende Kirchen-Such-Verbot! 



hoedsch schrieb:


> Cool, am Wochende gibt's Schnee.


Cool!


----------



## Brun0x (18. November 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Bist du der andere Asgard-Fahrer?
> Irgendwie muss ich die Leute hier im Forum mal den Rädern im Wald zuordnen...



Jepp, wobei - wo wir schon beim Thema Gabel sind. 

Wo bekomme ich denn eine gute / günstige Pumpe für meine Gabel her ?


----------



## Kono (18. November 2008)

Brun0x schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich denn eine gute / günstige Pumpe für meine Gabel her ?


Hier gibt's eine kleine Auswahl an brauchbaren Modellen.
BTW. Vielleicht gehts ja nur mir so, aber die meisten Leute erkenne ich weniger am Gesicht und oder Statur wieder, sondern eher am Rad mit dem sie unterwegs sind. Ich finde es immer ganz hilfreich, wenn die Leute wenigsten kurz Ihr Rad im Profil mit angeben, vielleicht sogar mit Bild.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## Kono (18. November 2008)

Mit etwas Glück sind die dicken Regenbänder heute Abend durchgezogen. Eine Regenjacke, Überschuhe und ein Spritzschutz am Bike halte ich heuer aber für ganz angebrachte Utensilien. Mal schauen was geht, bzw. fahrbar ist.
Bis nachher.
Arne


----------



## Brun0x (18. November 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Hier gibt's eine kleine Auswahl an brauchbaren Modellen.
> BTW. Vielleicht gehts ja nur mir so, aber die meisten Leute erkenne ich weniger am Gesicht und oder Statur wieder, sondern eher am Rad mit dem sie unterwegs sind. Ich finde es immer ganz hilfreich, wenn die Leute wenigsten kurz Ihr Rad im Profil mit angeben, vielleicht sogar mit Bild.
> Gruß
> Arne



Danke, ich werd mir das mal anschauen.


----------



## John Rico (18. November 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Mit etwas Glück sind die dicken Regenbänder heute Abend durchgezogen. Eine Regenjacke, Überschuhe und ein Spritzschutz am Bike halte ich heuer aber für ganz angebrachte Utensilien. Mal schauen was geht, bzw. fahrbar ist.
> Bis nachher.
> Arne



Das heißt, wir fahren heute?
Hier hat's scheinbar den ganzen Tag durchgeregnet, wird also ziemlich üel werden nachher.
Falls wir doch nicht fahren, wäre es nett, wenn mir einer kurz ne SMS schicken könnte, ansonsten werd ich mich trotz sch... Wetter nachher wohl aufraffen und wir sehen uns an der Hütte!


----------



## Kono (18. November 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> Das heißt, wir fahren heute?


Ja logo! Auf dem Regenradar sieht man noch ein verbliebenes Regenband im Westen, dass aber bis 18:30 Uhr durchgezogen sein sollte. Danach sieht's eigentlich ganz gut aus.
Aber im Wald wird's übel schlammig sein. Aber vielleicht finden wir ja noch ein interessante Alternative.
Gruß und bis gleich
Arne


----------



## Cyclon (18. November 2008)

aus dem Fenster siehts hier grad richtig mistig aus - brrrr


----------



## Kono (19. November 2008)

Das erwartete Regenband war erst um 19:00 Uhr durchgezogen. Danach war es nur noch Nass von unten .
Das Geläuf war nass, schwer, durchweicht, schlammig und schwierig befahrbar, aber unter Einsatz der letzten Reserven wurden Mensch und Technik bis an Ihre Grenzen getrieben. Geradezu ein Wunder, dass wir alle gesund und unbeschadet wieder an der KH angekommen sind. 
Können wir die Datenfragmente der gestrigen Tour irgendwie mal zusammentragen. Wahnsinnig viele km und hm sind es ja nicht geworden, auch wenn die Beine was anderes sagen.
Mein Tacho hat 490hm zusammengezählt, aber das glaube ich nicht, die Werte standen schon am Kuhteich im Display. Muss ich wohl doch mal die Bedienungsanleitung lesen . (real programers do not need a manual )
Bis Samstag,
Arne


----------



## Brun0x (19. November 2008)

Morgäääähn,

Hat jemand gaaaaanz Zufällig einen GPS Track einer Tour mit über 1000HM ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hegi (19. November 2008)

Brun0x schrieb:


> Morgäääähn,
> 
> Hat jemand gaaaaanz Zufällig einen GPS Track einer Tour mit über 1000HM ?



ja! den hier! 

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.13166.html


----------



## Brun0x (19. November 2008)

Klasse


----------



## John Rico (19. November 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Das erwartete Regenband war erst um 19:00 Uhr durchgezogen. Danach war es nur noch Nass von unten .
> Das Geläuf war nass, schwer, durchweicht, schlammig und schwierig befahrbar, aber unter Einsatz der letzten Reserven wurden Mensch und Technik bis an Ihre Grenzen getrieben. Geradezu ein Wunder, dass wir alle gesund und unbeschadet wieder an der KH angekommen sind.
> Können wir die Datenfragmente der gestrigen Tour irgendwie mal zusammentragen. Wahnsinnig viele km und hm sind es ja nicht geworden, auch wenn die Beine was anderes sagen.
> Mein Tacho hat 490hm zusammengezählt, aber das glaube ich nicht, die Werte standen schon am Kuhteich im Display. Muss ich wohl doch mal die Bedienungsanleitung lesen . (real programers do not need a manual )
> ...



War wirklich die reinste Schlammschlacht gestern! Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es noch viel schlimmer als Samstag werden könnte - aber es ging! Hat trotz kalter Hände und Füße viel Spaß gemacht und außer einem Fast-Sturz ist zum Glück nichts passiert.

Nach meinem Tacho waren es gestern ~ 30 km bei knapp über 2 Std. Fahrzeit (wegen Anfahrt kann ich's nicht auf Meter/Minute genau sagen). Höhenmeter habe ich nicht, aber Michael hatte um die 470 Hm, also sollte dein Wert eigentlich ganz gut passen. 

Morgen kann ich leider nicht, aber am WE möchte ich eigentlich wieder los.
Gruß
Sven


----------



## Kono (19. November 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> am WE möchte ich eigentlich wieder los.


Hatte ja B E S C H E I D gesagt. Wir müssen uns nur Warm anziehen, soll bei -2°C gelegentlich schneien... Cool! 
Da bekommt man richtig Appetit auf ein schön kaltes Hefe-Weizen im Stoov Mudderns Kroog.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## hoedsch (19. November 2008)

Habe mal die Route für die 8 Kirchen ins GPS gehackt.
56 km bei mörderischen 240 Hm.
Ausweiten kann man die Tour jederzeit.


----------



## John Rico (19. November 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Da bekommt man richtig Appetit auf ein schön kaltes Hefe-Weizen im Stoov Mudderns Kroog.
> Gruß
> Arne



Wohl eher auf einen lecker Glühwein oder heißen Kakao mit Schuss!


----------



## Kono (19. November 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Habe mal die Route für die 8 Kirchen ins GPS gehackt. 56 km bei mörderischen 240 Hm. Ausweiten kann man die Tour jederzeit.


Ich war zuerst etwas verwundert, warum du "nur" 56km errechnet hast, gegen die 70km auf meinem Tacho. Aber dann ist mir eingefallen, dass ich 
1. ja erstmal zu Dir und hinterher von der KH wieder zu mir nach Hause gefahren bin... macht schonmal ca. 8km weniger.
2. Die Strecke vom Kiekeberg zurück zur KH fehlt glaube ich in deinem Bild, macht nochmal ca. 4km weniger und
3. habe ich ein paar Wege ausprobiert, die dann doch nicht weiter gingen.
60km dürften also Samstag nominell auf dem Plan stehen. Man könnte noch die Jorker Kirche (ich glaube das ist die St. Mathias) mit in die Runde einbauen (Neuenfelde-Borstel-Jork-Estebrügge), aber ich habe jetzt eigentlich gar keinen Bock den Text nochmal umzuschreiben. Schauen wir mal was sich Samstag so ergibt. 
Gruß
Kono

P.S. Wer noch eine Kirche findet, kann sie behalten


----------



## peterbe (20. November 2008)

Ich würde heute loswollen, vielleicht ein wenig kürzer und so gegen 18 Uhr KH?

Peter


----------



## hoedsch (20. November 2008)

Schön mit Flossen in den Wald.
Nee, ich gehe heute in die Kneipe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (20. November 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich würde heute loswollen, vielleicht ein wenig kürzer und so gegen 18 Uhr KH?
> 
> Peter


Hi Peter,
ich hätte zwar Zeit, aber ich bin Weichei, Warmduscher und ABS-Bremser... Ne, das ist mir zu Nass heute. Es hat den ganzen Tag wie aus Eimer geschüttet und auf dem Niederschlagsradar sieht man reichlich Nachschub von westen kommen. 

 Heute kannst du eher das Rafting-Boot auspacken und versuchen "das Biest" runter zu "raften" .
Ne lass mal, da hoffe ich doch auf Samstag und ein wenig Schnee 


Arne


----------



## Kono (21. November 2008)

Nochmal ein kurzes Update zur 8 Kirchen-Tour.
Die Wettervorhersage für Morgen ist gut. Leichte Bewölkung bei Temperaturen um die +2°C. Also, warm Anziehen, Überschuhe nicht vergessen, Schmutzfänger angebaut und los geht's. 
Fernglas und Kompass packe ich mit ein.
Gruß
Kono


----------



## hoedsch (21. November 2008)

Super. Das wird doch ´ne schöne Tour zu dritt.


----------



## John Rico (21. November 2008)

Vielleicht auch zu viert...
(Weiß ich aber erst morgen vormittag)


----------



## John Rico (22. November 2008)

Nun also zu fünft!

Bei so schönem Schnee hier vor meinem Fenster muss ich mich ja anziehen und gleich auf den Weg zur Hütte machen!


----------



## Deleted 27760 (22. November 2008)

mit "morgen"ist doch der 23.11.08 gemeint oder? Wenn ja wie ist den die Uhrzeit? Gruß Merlin1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (22. November 2008)

Nachtrag zur 8 Kirchen-Tour.
Schön war's. Wirklich super mega hyper pyramidonal ultra schön.
Danke an alle Mitfahrer und an den Wetterverantwortlichen.
Arne


Achja... @Peter. Danke für's Bier .


----------



## peterbe (22. November 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Achja... @Peter. Danke für's Bier .



Die Tour war weit mehr wert als ein Bier, gerne!

Hier ein paar Impressionen, Arne darf dann den Bildern Namen zuordnen:













































Es sind ja nun mal nur 7 Kirchen gewesen, vielleicht die Phantomkirche (letztes Bild, Kirche schemenhaft im Hintergrund, Sven zeigt drauf...) als 8. Kirche? Wir wollen jetzt mal nicht spekulieren ob das Thema Kirchentour uns gleich das gute Wetter beschert hat oder eher das Spotten über die Gläubigkeit der hohen Türme den Weg unwegsam und schnee-glatt gemacht hat, für uns war es kein Kreuzweg sondern ein kleiner Paradise-Trip...


----------



## John Rico (22. November 2008)

War wirklich eine super Tour bei wunderbarem Sonnenschein! 
Fand es auch gar nicht so anstrengend, auch wenn meine Beine jetzt so schmerzen, wie schon lange nicht mehr. Liegt bestimmt am Rückweg nach den Bratkartoffeln, da war wohl jemand beleidigt. 

Seid ihr eigentlich noch länger gefahren oder nur die Stadtscheide runter? Oder ist mein Tacho zwischenzeitlich mal wieder ausgefallen und fehlt mir was?


----------



## hoedsch (22. November 2008)

Wir sind nur noch die Stadtscheide runter, war doch schon dunkel und wir hatten keine Lampen.
67km sagt das GPS.


----------



## Kono (22. November 2008)

Die Bilder sind der Hammer. Sau stark!
OK, back to business, wie der Amerikaner zu sagen pflegt.
LMB für Dienstag ist eingetragen. Die Wettervorhersage für den Tag ist gar nicht mal schlecht. Es soll nur eben stinke kalt bei -3°C werden. Könnte die erste Eistour der Saison werden.
Arne


----------



## John Rico (23. November 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Wir sind nur noch die Stadtscheide runter, war doch schon dunkel und wir hatten keine Lampen.
> 67km sagt das GPS.



Und warum habt ihr dann 10 Minuten mehr eingetragen, als mein Tacho anzeigt, obwohl mein Heimweg deutlich länger dauert als einmal die Stadtscheide runter und bei mir noch ~ 20 Minuten für die Anfahrt extra dazukommen? 
Ich komme übrigens auf 71,4 km gesamt, also ~ 61 km Toustrecke. Arne, bitte poste doch mal deine Tachodaten, aber entweder ist mein Tacho wirklich zeitweilig ausgefallen oder unsere Absprache ist schon wieder hinfällig ...


----------



## Kono (23. November 2008)

Hi Sven,

mein Tacho ist ja kurz vor dem Wildpark Schwarze Berge ausgefallen. Oben am Segelflugplatz waren es aber schon irgendwas mit 56km und 3 Stunden. Am KH Parkplatz sagte Peter sein GPS sage was von 3,9 Stunden "in Bewegung"... Meine An- und Abfahrt dazugerechnet, müssten ich also bei  4 Stunden landen.
Arne


----------



## peterbe (23. November 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Hi Sven,
> 
> mein Tacho ist ja kurz vor dem Wildpark Schwarze Berge ausgefallen. Oben am Segelflugplatz waren es aber schon irgendwas mit 56km und 3 Stunden. Am KH Parkplatz sagte Peter sein GPS sage was von 3,9 Stunden "in Bewegung"... Meine An- und Abfahrt dazugerechnet, müssten ich also bei  4 Stunden landen.
> Arne



Mein GPS sagte 66,3 km und 3h 56 min in Bewegung, dazu 350 hm. Das ist vielleicht ein wenig mehr als reell gefahren, da so ein GPS manchmal ein wenig übertreibt, wenn es Sateliten sucht, aber wenn man auf 15 min aufrundet sollten 4h einzutragen sein. Das ist im WP scheinbar usus und nicht unsportlich.
Meine Uhr sagte Abzüglich der Pause 4h 18 min Bewegung.

Also glaube ich, liegen wir alle im grünen Bereich.


----------



## John Rico (23. November 2008)

Hmm, dann scheint mir ja wirklich was zu fehlen!
Auch wenn ich den GPS-Daten gegenüber etwas skeptisch bin, habt ihr ja alle ungefähr die gleichen Daten. Dann werd ich wohl eure Werte übernehmen und meine Anfahrt addieren. 

Clemens, hattest du nur dein GPS und keinen Tacho mit? Sonst wäre ein Vergleich ja mal interessant!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (23. November 2008)

.......... das klingt ja nach einer interessanten Tour, vielleicht kann man das ja nochmals wiederholen.

Gruß
Doris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (23. November 2008)

Hi Sven,

es ist offensichtlich mal wieder Zeit zum Haare spalten.

67 km GPS
68 km Tacho

270 Hm Tacho (stimmt auch mit Map Source überein)
370 Hm GPS (da schlägt die Ungenauigkeit des GPS auf flachen Strecken voll zu)

Losgefahren an der Hütte sind wir um 12:12 Uhr (GPS Zeit)
Angekommen an der Kneipe sind wir um 15:40 Uhr
Losgefahren an der Kneipe sind wir um 16:48 Uhr
Angekommen an der Hütte sind wir um 17:04 Uhr
Pause war nur in der Kneipe.

Bei mir sind es mit An- und Abfahrt 3:59 h (GPS) oder Tacho 3:53h.

Was Du letztlich eintragen möchtest ist mir Wurst.

@Doris: Ja es war eine tolle Tour und mal ein bischen was anderes als der Schlamm in den HaBe.

Viele Grüße
Clemens


----------



## peterbe (23. November 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Hi Sven,
> 
> 67 km GPS
> 68 km Tacho
> ...



Ich liebe es, mit einem Haufen angehender und diplomierter Ingenieure zu biken!


----------



## Kono (23. November 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> ... 4h 18 min Bewegung ...


Von der Garderobe zum Tisch, dann aufs Klo, zurück zum Tisch, wieder zur Garderobe... Alles in Bewegung 


peterbe schrieb:


> Also glaube ich, liegen wir alle im grünen Bereich.


Aber definitiv !
Arne


----------



## Kono (23. November 2008)

Iron-Gun-D schrieb:


> .......... das klingt ja nach einer interessanten Tour, vielleicht kann man das ja nochmals wiederholen.
> 
> Gruß
> Doris



Für ein Bier im Stoov Mudderns Kroog immer gerne .
OK, Spaß beiseite. Bei solchen Witterungsbedingungen, wie sie z.Zt. vorherrschen und der Wald im Modder versinkt... öhm, ne... die Biker im Wald im Modder versinken, kann man gerne mal eine "Außenrunde" fahren. Mache ich bestimmt nochmal und werde es entsprechend ankündigen.
Arne


----------



## de_reu (23. November 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich liebe es, mit einem Haufen angehender und diplomierter Ingenieure zu biken!






CU de


----------



## John Rico (24. November 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Hi Sven,
> 
> es ist offensichtlich mal wieder Zeit zum Haare spalten.



Mir geht es nicht um Haare spalten und ob jemand nun 5 oder 10 Minuten aufrundet, um noch einen Punkt mehr zu kriegen, ist mir ebenfalls völlig egal! Das ist kein ernster Wettkampf und ist für mich ein spaßorientierter "Wettstreit" zwischen ein paar Jungs, die gerne (zusammen) biken.

Aber wenn ich nach Hause komme, meine Tour eintragen will und sehe, dass manche mehr eingetragen haben als auf meinem Tacho steht, obwohl ich durch meine Anfahrt eigentlich ne halbe Stunde mehr haben müsste, finde ich das auf Dauer nicht so toll. Schließlich wollen auch wir uns ja etwas vergleichen, dafür gibts den WP ja. Und ich möchte gerne meine realen Werte eintragen und hab auf Spielchen a la "Ich bin mit xy zusammen gefahren und der hat xx eingetragen, also trag ich nun xx + y in, egal was auf meinem Tacho steht" eigentlich keine Lust. Ich denke, das ist nachzuvollziehen.

Ich habe übrigens aus reinem Interesse nach deinen Tacho-km gefragt, weil mir/uns ja nun schon mehrfach aufgefallen ist, dass sich Tacho und GPS Höhenmeter z.T. extrem unterscheiden und ich dachte, dass das bei den km vielleicht ähnlich ist und sich so die gestrige Abweichung erklärt. Wie ich nun weiß, stimmen die km sehr genau überein, mehr wollte ich nicht wissen. Somit weiß ich auch, dass mir scheinbar wirklich ein paar km fehlen.

Für mich hat sich das Thema jetzt auch endgültig erledigt. Ich hab einfach gedacht, dass zumindest wir es untereinander hinkriegen, vernünftige und faire Einträge zu machen, mehr wollte ich nicht erreichen. Ich werd jetzt einfach weiter meine Werte eintragen, ob sie in Relation zu den anderen stehen, oder nicht.

*Und nun lasst uns das vergessen und uns auf die nächste Tour freuen, schließlich sind wir ne Bike-Truppe und kein Debattierclub!* 

Bis Dienstag!
Sven

PS: Ich und Ingenör?!? Werd ich nie sein!


----------



## Cyclon (24. November 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> *
> ... schließlich sind wir ne Bike-Truppe und kein Debattierclub!*
> 
> Bis Dienstag!
> Sven



Hä, wasn jetzt passiert? wir haben doch seit kurzem extra einen Debattierklub.
Und mir scheint, das Thema ist tatsächlich noch nicht zu aller Zufriedenheit ausdiskutiert. 

Ich für meinen Teil bin sowieso eher für die Bruttozeitmethode minus echte Pausen 
Also z.b. so: 
Abfahrt KH 18:48 - Ankunft KH 21:14. 5min Pause am PR-Stein und 10min am K-Stein macht 2:11 also 8 Punkte. 
Den Abzug aller sonstigen Nichtbewegungszeiten finde ich eher albern.


----------



## Kono (26. November 2008)

Kurze Zusammenfassung der gestrigen Runde:
40km/800hm/3h...
Wie jetzt, nur ein 13er Schnitt?... Ja, mehr war nicht drin  Es hat sich aber auch keiner Beschwert, dass es ihm zu langsam war. Langweilig war es auf jeden Fall nicht. Der "Hamburg-Blick" vom Scheinberg aus war schon ganz großes Kino. Quer durch die Neugrabener Heide hatten wir noch die Idee heute mal "das Biest" rauf zu fahren. Endlich am Einstieg angekommen mussten wir allerdings feststellen, daß der Förster diesen Weg mit reichlich quer gelegten Bäumen erstmal unpassierbar gemacht hat. Die Aussage hier war unmissverständlich: "Nimm einen anderen Weg, der hier ist gesperrt"! Der Förster hat aber Peters Behaarlichkeit bei weiten unterschätzt und so haben wir noch etwas Abenteuer-klettern auf umgelegten Bäumen mit ins Programm aufgenommen .
Ganz allgemein war das Geläuf gestern überraschend gut befahrbar, aber die vereinzelt vereisten Wurzeln waren echt übel und man musste super Aufpassen. Hier und da ist jeder mal weg gerutscht, aber keiner ist ernsthaft gestürzt. Dafür bin ich auf dem Weg nach Hause auf einer Eisplatte weggerutscht und habe mich volle Granate auf's Maul gepackt. Lenker 360° durchgeschlagen, Daumen verstaucht... Ach Mist.
Nächste Woche habe ich die Kinder und kann leider nicht an der Dienstagsrunde teilnehmen.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## peterbe (26. November 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Kurze Zusammenfassung der gestrigen Runde:
> 40km/800hm/3h...
> 
> Quer durch die Neugrabener Heide hatten wir noch die Idee heute mal "das Biest" rauf zu fahren. Endlich am Einstieg angekommen mussten wir allerdings feststellen, daß der Förster diesen Weg mit reichlich quer gelegten Bäumen erstmal unpassierbar gemacht hat. Die Aussage hier war unmissverständlich: "Nimm einen anderen Weg, der hier ist gesperrt"! Der Förster hat aber Peters Behaarlichkeit bei weiten unterschätzt und so haben wir noch etwas Abenteuer-klettern auf umgelegten Bäumen mit ins Programm aufgenommen .
> ...



Also erst mal gute Besserung, das ist klar, dass die Stürze auf dem Heimweg passieren, wenn der Wald gestern genug Fallen aufgeboten hat.
Hoffe der Daumen ist bald wieder funktionsfähig 

Das Biest hat gestern seinem Namen alle Ehre gemacht, ich glaube es hat sich gerächt, dass wir es im Sommer nicht mehr ernst genommen haben. Aber Herausforderungen wollen bewältigt werden und die Rache des Försters prallt schlicht ab an unserem Willen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (26. November 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Es hat sich aber auch keiner Beschwert


Wie jetzt, ihr seid ohne Sandsäcke auf dem Rücken gefahren? Ich dachte ihr nutzt meine Abwesenheit, um mal ordentlich durchzuziehen. 
Aber nun das Wortspiel beiseite.
Nächste Woche bin ich voraussichtlich mal wieder dabei. Bisher habe ich noch keine Termine!
Gute Besserung an Kono.


----------



## Kono (26. November 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Aber nun das Wortspiel beiseite.





hoedsch schrieb:


> Gute Besserung an Kono.


Danke, danke. So 24 Stunden später zeigen sich jetzt auch so langsam die ganzen blauen Flecken. Aua. Hat ganz schön gescheppert. Auch der Hobel musste mächtig einstecken, Schaltwerk und Schaltauge verbogen, rechter Bremshebel krumm, dicke Delle im Oberrohr... Wahrscheinlich die prompte Rache von der kleinen Birke, die ich vorher im Wald umgenietet habe .
Arne


----------



## peterbe (30. November 2008)

Arne, was macht der Daumen? Hoffentlich nur noch blau und nicht in der Funktion eingeschränkt!

Für Dienstag gibt es noch keinen LMB-Termin, ich habe einen Jobtermin am Dienstag, ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich es schaffe. Wenn es irgendwie geht, bin ich da. Liebe Grüße, Peter


----------



## Kono (30. November 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Arne, was macht der Daumen? Hoffentlich nur noch blau und nicht in der Funktion eingeschränkt!


Daumen und Schulter sind immer noch nicht wieder hergestellt. Braucht wohl auch noch eine Weile. Bin für den Rest der Woche wohl raus.
Arne


----------



## Cyclon (30. November 2008)

Arne, so ein Schiet aber auch! Ich wünsche beste Besserung!
Dienstag werde ich auf jeden Fall wieder fahren. Kommt wer mit?


----------



## flensbernd (30. November 2008)

Moin,

schaut euch doch mal bitte folgende Lampe kurz an und sagt mir eure Meinung.

http://shop.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=57&products_id=1412&osCsid=nkf38mcj7u80aaja3lkkat8i77

(Cateye Frontlicht HL-EL710RC double shot)

Dass sich ueber CNC streiten laesst, ist mir bewusst... mich interessiert hier das Produkt.

Vieleicht waer ich dann Dienstag dabei.

Gruss
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcus996 (30. November 2008)

Hallo,
ich würde am Dienstag gern mal mitfahren. Wo und wann trefft Ihr euch denn? 

Viele Grüße
M.


----------



## hoedsch (1. Dezember 2008)

flensbernd schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> schaut euch doch mal bitte folgende Lampe kurz an und sagt mir eure Meinung.
> 
> ...



"Die Double Shot mit einem fokussierten Lichtkegel und einer Brenndauer von mehr als 5 Stunden strahlt heller als eine 10-Watt Halogen-Lampe!"
Das sollte man auch stark hoffen. Denn eine 10 Watt Halogen bringt nicht viel.

Zur Cateye kann ich wenig sagen, denn ich habe die noch nicht in Aktion gesehen. Ist die nicht in der Beamshot-Session im Lichtforum dabei?

Ich bin morgen auch dabei, sofern es nicht stark regnet.


----------



## hoedsch (1. Dezember 2008)

marcus996 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde am Dienstag gern mal mitfahren. Wo und wann trefft Ihr euch denn?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> M.



Hallo M.,

stell Dich doch mal kurz vor und wie oft Du schon Nightrides gefahren bist und was Du für eine Lampe besitzt.

Der Hintergrund ist folgender: Es trafen in der Vergangenheit schon öfter Leute mit Baumarktfunzeln ein, die behaupteten, dass das für einen Nightride ausreichend sei.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## flensbernd (1. Dezember 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Zur Cateye kann ich wenig sagen, denn ich habe die noch nicht in Aktion gesehen. Ist die nicht in der Beamshot-Session im Lichtforum dabei?



Danke,

hast du dieses Forum gemeint?
http://www.mtb-news.de/biketest/cat.php?id=31
oder welches Beamshot?


----------



## Kono (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Bernd.

Zwei Dinge sind es, die mich an dieser Lampe zweifeln lassen. 1. der NiMH Akku. NiMH Akkus reagieren auf frostige Temperaturen mit geringerer Kapazität. 2. sind "Hell wie 10W Halogen" nicht wirklich viel und wenn man bedenkt, dass bei dieser Aussage bestimmt das gebündelte Zentrum des Lichtkegels gemeint ist, kann man sich vorstellen wie funzelig wohl der Rest ist 
Als einzige Lichtquelle für einen Nightride halte ich diese Lampe für gänzlich ungeeignet.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## hoedsch (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi Bernd,

schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=302353&referrerid=53580

Da sind jede Menge Lampen zu finden.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## marcus996 (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Clemens,
ich heiß Marcus, wohn seit kurzem in Hamburg und bin diverse N8 Rides und 24h Rennen gefahren. Als Lampen habe ich 2 IXON IQ Speed von B+M. Damit gab es nie Probleme und mir hat die Leuchtkraft immer gereicht.

Viele Grüße
Marcus


----------



## hoedsch (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Marcus,

dann schau doch mal vorbei. Den Termin findest Du unter http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7212
Wir treffen uns dann immer auf dem stockdunklen Parkplatz der Kärnter Hütte.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## flensbernd (1. Dezember 2008)

Wird das Lampen-Thema auch als Studiengang angeboten? Oder gibts spezielle VHS-Kurse? Ich blick nicht wirklich durch oder bin zu doof.
Will 150-300  ausgeben. Was würdet ihr wählen? Wenn ihr ne Internetseite habt, bei dem ich das ganze kaufen kann, wär ich auch dankbar.
sorry für das ständige Nachfragen, ich will doch einfach nur radfahren...


----------



## Kono (1. Dezember 2008)

flensbernd schrieb:


> Wird das Lampen-Thema auch als Studiengang angeboten? Oder gibts spezielle VHS-Kurse? Ich blick nicht wirklich durch oder bin zu doof.
> Will 150-300  ausgeben. Was würdet ihr wählen? Wenn ihr ne Internetseite habt, bei dem ich das ganze kaufen kann, wär ich auch dankbar.
> sorry für das ständige Nachfragen, ich will doch einfach nur radfahren...


Ist aber auch ein schwieriges Thema.
Momentan hoch im Kurs ist die Lupine Tesla. Mit ca. 350 nur knapp außerhalb des Limits. Guck doch mal hier. 
Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (1. Dezember 2008)

Tesla ist zur Zeit wohl State of the Art im Bereich bis 350-400 Euro, darüber gäbe es dann die Wilma/Betty, lichttechnisch ist da mehr für hölle viel Geld drin.

Aber sixhand fährt eine Hope mit 2 Dioden, die gibt es im Netz für 280 Euro und die finde ich akzeptabel im Wald.

Also, Bernd, schlag zu bevor die Saison zu Ende ist und du grade mal den Bachelor Elektrotechnik geschafft hast (du siehst, im passenden IBC-Forum tummeln sich Hunderte, die das Licht als Doktorarbeit betrachten...)


----------



## sixhand (1. Dezember 2008)

Dann melde ich mich mal zur Hope 2 LED. Die bekommst Du bei bike-components.de und kostet hier 239,- â¬. Wenn Du das Angebot wahr nimmst, achte darauf die Version mit den 480 Lumen zu kaufen, auch wenn hier der kleinere Akku bei ist. Reicht von der Laufzeit auf jeden Fall aus. 
GrÃ¼sse und vieleicht bis morgen, muÃ momentan ne Menge schaffen.
Oliver


----------



## flensbernd (1. Dezember 2008)

Sauber Jungs,

dann werd ich jetzt mal folgende Flutlichter kaufen. 

http://bike-components.de/catalog/E...ne+St?osCsid=084c61acc483e7b79be55b0b46a60516

Mehr muss auch nicht sein. Die wird sogar zum Weihnachtsbaumklauen genug Licht machen. 

Dann wohl bis naechste Woche. 

Danke!!
Bernd


----------



## Cyclon (2. Dezember 2008)

flensbernd schrieb:


> Wird das Lampen-Thema auch als Studiengang angeboten? Oder gibts spezielle VHS-Kurse? Ich blick nicht wirklich durch oder bin zu doof....


weiß nicht, kenn dich ja noch nicht


> Will 150-300  ausgeben. Was würdet ihr wählen? Wenn ihr ne Internetseite habt, bei dem ich das ganze kaufen kann, wär ich auch dankbar.
> sorry für das ständige Nachfragen, ich will doch einfach nur radfahren...




ist das vielleicht interessant für dich? 
Lupine Nightmare
Wackler könnte behebbar sein, ansonsten einfach Alternativlampe besorgen - zu dem Preis müsste da ja noch was drin sein


----------



## flensbernd (2. Dezember 2008)

Cyclon schrieb:


> weiß nicht, kenn dich ja noch nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sieht nett schlecht aus. hab jetzt aber schon bei der anderen zugeschlagen.


----------



## peterbe (3. Dezember 2008)

zum gestrigen Nightride: 42km echter Schlamm, 820hm, einige verpasste Abzweigungen und uns fehlte Arne für den richtigen Weg auf den Hülseberg.
Markus (hat Spaß mit dir gemacht) ist mit genug Licht aufgenommen in den DOD-Kreis


----------



## Kono (3. Dezember 2008)

Ihr ward unterwegs Richtung Hülsenberg? Na da wird sich Clemens bestimmt wieder gefreut haben  Viel Modder ohne richtige Abfahrt 
Arne


----------



## hoedsch (3. Dezember 2008)

2 Schleifen gedreht, viel Sand und am Ende an der Rosengartenstrasse rausgekommen, so dass erstmal Radweg angesagt war. Echt klasse dieser Berg.


----------



## peterbe (3. Dezember 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> 2 Schleifen gedreht, viel Sand und am Ende an der Rosengartenstrasse rausgekommen, so dass erstmal Radweg angesagt war. Echt klasse dieser Berg.



Nimm es nicht persönlich, ich habe heute noch Schlamm zwischen den Zähnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclon (3. Dezember 2008)

ich habe mir mittlerweile schon zweimal die Zähne geputzt. Du etwa nicht?


----------



## hoedsch (3. Dezember 2008)

Wenigstens bist du weich gefallen.
Nee der Hülsenberg will einfach erforscht werden. Irgendwann wird sich der Weg schon eingeprägt haben.
Ich würde den Berg aber von der Westseite her anfahren, Verbindungsweg zwischen Großmoddereiche und Rosengartenstraße. Dann kann man im Sand und Modder den langen Weg wieder runter fahren. Das testen wir beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## Kono (3. Dezember 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Nee der Hülsenberg will einfach erforscht werden.


Naja, viel zu erforschen ist da nicht... Fast alles nur aufgeweichte Reitwege. Wenn demnächst mal die Temperaturen deutlich unter 0°C gefallen und alle Reitwege tiefgefroren sind, dann können wir die Gegend nochmal in Angriff nehmen. Gefrorene Reitwege sind übrigens eine schöne Herausforderungen für jeden Millimeter Federweg an der Gabel und am Hinterbau


----------



## gnss (3. Dezember 2008)

verfahren? ihr habt doch alle gps.


----------



## John Rico (3. Dezember 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Wenn demnächst mal die Temperaturen deutlich unter 0°C gefallen und alle Reitwege tiefgefroren sind, ...



Da glaubst du wirklich dran, oder?
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatten wir erst einmal einen Winter mit tiefen Temperaturen für längere Zeit, solange ich in Hamburg wohne.
An einen richtigen Winter glaub ich schon lange nicht mehr, ich lass mich aber gern eines besseren belehren!


----------



## Kono (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin im Januar und Februar diverse male unterwegs gewesen, wo mir der Trinkschlauch eingefroren ist. Auch zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr, letzten Jahres, war's sehr frostig. Nö nö, der Winter kommt noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (4. Dezember 2008)

´nen steifen Rumgrog rein, dann passiert da auch nix!


----------



## Kono (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde ja sowieso, dass man mit Alkohol gleich viel entspannter fährt.



Prost


----------



## peterbe (4. Dezember 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Ich finde ja sowieso, dass man mit Alkohol gleich viel entspannter fährt.
> 
> 
> 
> Prost



Dann bist du also letzten Dienstag nach unserer Tour noch eingekehrt... So erklärt sich der Sturz...


----------



## Kono (4. Dezember 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Dann bist du also letzten Dienstag nach unserer Tour noch eingekehrt... So erklärt sich der Sturz...






​ Dann wäre ich wahrscheinlich sehr viel entspannter auf Schnauze gefallen und nichts wäre passiert...


----------



## Kono (7. Dezember 2008)

Ist so still hier, wenn keiner was schreibt 
Wollte nur mal Fragen ob Dienstag was läuft? Selber bin ich mir da noch gar nicht so sicher. Habe am Samstag 2 Stunden in die Pedalen getreten, aber mein Daumen schmerzt immer noch sehr. Schalten wurde erst zur Qual und dann schlicht unmöglich. Solange ich aber den Umwerfer nicht betätigen muss, ist eigentlich alles in Butter... Naja, werde Morgen (Montag) mal den Orthopäden aufsuchen.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## Cyclon (7. Dezember 2008)

Arne,
keine Sorge, das dauert einfach 6 Wochen und wird dann langsam schwächer. Gute Besserung!

ich kann am Dienstag leider nicht mitkommen, da ich mich gegen halbacht noch am Flughafen rumtreiben werde ...
À pro pos: hätte jemand Lust, am Mittwoch zu fahren?


----------



## hoedsch (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin morgen auch unterwegs und momentan kann ich noch nicht absehen, ob ich es rechtzeitig schaffen werde.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es auch am Mittwoch. Ich melde mich noch mal.


----------



## Kono (8. Dezember 2008)

Für Mittwoch Abend ist auch besseres Wetter vorher gesagt.


----------



## peterbe (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin Dienstag auch familiär unterwegs, bei mir wäre Do Zeit.
Arne, das Gebot der Stunde ist Singlespeed! Ich habe gestern die Roloff rausgeschmissen. Single-Speed-Training geht auch ohne Daumen.


----------



## Cyclon (8. Dezember 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Arne, das Gebot der Stunde ist Singlespeed! Ich habe gestern die Roloff rausgeschmissen. Single-Speed-Training geht auch ohne Daumen.



so hätte meine Empfehlung ja durchaus auch ausfallen können ... 

Abgesehen davon, mein eigener Vorschlag für Mittwoch kommt für mich schon wieder nicht mehr in Frage. Aber Donnerstag geht gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (8. Dezember 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich bin Dienstag auch familiär unterwegs, bei mir wäre Do Zeit.
> Arne, das Gebot der Stunde ist Singlespeed! Ich habe gestern die Roloff rausgeschmissen. Single-Speed-Training geht auch ohne Daumen.




 Mal kurz überlegt, hatte die Roloff nicht einen Drehschalter rechts? Wäre ja prima, du fährst Singlespeed und ich bau mein Hobel auf Roloff um. 
Schaun wir mal was der Doc heute zum Daumen sagt.
Arne


----------



## Cyclon (8. Dezember 2008)

oha! Arne, kaum trittst du wieder mit an geht's im Winterpokal wieder aufwärts!  

Haben wir mit unserer Punktediskussion eigentlich John zu arg verschüchtert? ist er direkt in Boykott gegangen? Weiß jemand was?


----------



## John Rico (8. Dezember 2008)

Keine Angst, ich lebe noch und von Boykott kann auch keine Rede sein!

Mir hat die Gesundheit leider einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht, außerdem kamen in der letzten Woche noch ein paar andere Termine dazu. Daher war ich in letzter Zeit nur stiller Mitleser, zumal hier ja eh nicht so viel los war.
Ich hoffe aber, dass ich bald wieder aktiv in den Winterpokal eingreifen kann (vielleicht schon Mi oder Do).


----------



## Kono (8. Dezember 2008)

Um es mit den Worten eines guten Feundes und ewigen Leidgenossen zu sagen...

*MIST!
*

Knöcherne Gelenkkapselraptur Daumen links. Ich bin für die nächsten 3 Wochen raus.
Gruß
Arne

BTW, wollen wir allesamt nochmal ein Glühwein trinken gehen?
​


----------



## hoedsch (8. Dezember 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern die Roloff rausgeschmissen.


Wieso das? Wo wird die denn jetzt eingebaut?

Donnerstag sollte auch bei mir gehen.


----------



## Cyclon (8. Dezember 2008)

*MIST!*

Abgesehen davon: Do 18:30?


----------



## peterbe (8. Dezember 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Wieso das? Wo wird die denn jetzt eingebaut?



Weihnachtsgeschenk: Soul2cycles41,5


Ansonsten: Arne, was soll ich sagen: noch mal gute Besserung, ich hätt noch einen alten Cruiser für die nächsten drei Wochen, den habe ich mir mal gekauft, als ich vor Jahren meine Schulter im Arsch hatte und nur einarmig fahren konnte: Saubequem, aufrecht sitzend einarmig zu lenken, sind 1a Laufräder drin (allerdings nur eine Bremse: Rücktritt...), gehen auch NobbiNics drauf und dann kannst du mit uns klunkern! Ansonsten würde ich gerne noch mal mit dir Glühwein trinken, das gilt als Idee auch an den rest der DODs; Terminvorschläge?

Wenn ich donnerstag bis 17 Uhr aus dem Laden komme, bin ich um 18.30 dabei!


----------



## hoedsch (8. Dezember 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> ich hätt noch einen alten Cruiser für die nächsten drei Wochen, den habe ich mir mal gekauft, als ich vor Jahren meine Schulter im Arsch hatte und nur einarmig fahren konnte: Saubequem, aufrecht sitzend einarmig zu lenken



Hallo, der ist nicht tot, der hat nur einen Daumenschaden.

@Arne: Halt die Ohren steif!

Ich bin am Donnerstag dann auch dabei.


----------



## Cyclon (10. Dezember 2008)

also dann: morgen, 18:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janny (11. Dezember 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Weihnachtsgeschenk: Soul2cycles41,5



Uiuiuih, bringt Santa denn auch eine extraextralange Sattelstütze? Oder ist 's ein Einzelstück speziell für Herrn B.?


----------



## Thol (11. Dezember 2008)

Janny schrieb:


> Uiuiuih, bringt Santa denn auch eine extraextralange Sattelstütze? Oder ist 's ein Einzelstück speziell für Herrn B.?



Die muss aber eeeeeeeeeeetreme Lang sein . Ich weiß, wie lang meine ist und Peterbe ist ja locker mal einen Kopf größer. Die sollte/muss dann aber auch extrem stabil sein. 

@ Peterbe: Willkommen im 41.5 Owner Club . Damit sind es schon 2 in HH und viel Spaß damit!!


----------



## Cyclon (11. Dezember 2008)

sagt mal, Janny und Thol, was macht denn ihr hier eigentlich???
Nicht schnacken, sondern kommt mal am besten heute abend zum biken!

Aber, Thol, du hast tatsächlich auch ein 41.5? Deinen Fuhrpark kann ich ja in der Tat auch nicht mehr erfassen. Ich hör nur immer so Dinge wie KM, Switch, einarmige Banditen, Enduro etc. etc.
Aber was hast du denn für eine (ultralange) Sattelstütze?


----------



## peterbe (11. Dezember 2008)

Cyclon schrieb:


> sagt mal, Janny und Thol, was macht denn ihr hier eigentlich???
> Nicht schnacken, sondern kommt mal am besten heute abend zum biken!
> 
> Aber, Thol, du hast tatsächlich auch ein 41.5? Deinen Fuhrpark kann ich ja in der Tat auch nicht mehr erfassen. Ich hör nur immer so Dinge wie KM, Switch, einarmige Banditen, Enduro etc. etc.
> Aber was hast du denn für eine (ultralange) Sattelstütze?



Das ist eine sagenumwogene 500mm Sattelstütze, Shannon, extrastabil, ist nichts besonderes, habe ich als 460 auch in meinem Element...

Aber seidem ich vor einem Jahr Thols 41er gesehen hatte, spukt dieses Bike in meinem Kopf rum, jetzt endlich also als Weihnachtsgeschenk!


----------



## peterbe (11. Dezember 2008)

Heute mal DOD-Nightride am Donnerstag: leichter Schneefall, tolles Licht an der Großmodereiche zum Fahren ohne Lampen, den Weg auf den Hülseberg gefunden. Zusammenfassung: 43km, 3:17, 88 hm, nächsten Di gehts weiter


----------



## Thol (12. Dezember 2008)

Cyclon schrieb:


> ...Nicht schnacken, sondern kommt mal am besten heute abend zum  biken!



Sobald es meine Zeit/Licht es zulässt, komme ich gerne mal wieder mit!



Cyclon schrieb:


> ....du hast tatsächlich auch ein 41.5?



Jepp, aber noch eins aus der ersten Serie. Die haben noch das kürzere Sattelrohr. Die neuen Modelle haben jetzt um die 45cm.



Cyclon schrieb:


> Aber was hast du denn für eine (ultralange) Sattelstütze?



Bei mir reicht eine normale Roox S4.2 aus. Ich bin doch nicht so groß .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (12. Dezember 2008)

Hola amigos!
Fährt morgen jemand durch die HaBes?
Willy


----------



## peterbe (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo DOD Nightrider, ich habe jetzt doch Zeit am morgigen Abend, wer ist dabei?


----------



## hoedsch (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich schaffe es morgen leider nicht. Ich bin mal wieder unterwegs und erst Ende der Woche zurück.


----------



## Kono (15. Dezember 2008)

Am WE versuch ich mal gaaaaanz vorsichtig was so mit dem lädierten Gliedmaßen geht. Diese Woche ist bei mir aber noch Schongang angesagt.
Arne


----------



## Cyclon (15. Dezember 2008)

Arne, ich drücke meine Daumen für schnelle Genesung - ja, meine, nicht deine!
Mein Daumen hat ca. 2 jahre gebraucht, bis er seine ganze Bewegung wieder geschafft hat, schmerzfrei.


----------



## Cyclon (15. Dezember 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Hallo DOD Nightrider, ich habe jetzt doch Zeit am morgigen Abend, wer ist dabei?



ich, auf jeden Fall.
Kannst du auch schon früher? sagen wir 17:30?


----------



## peterbe (15. Dezember 2008)

Cyclon schrieb:


> ich, auf jeden Fall.
> Kannst du auch schon früher? sagen wir 17:30?



17.30 wird schwer werden, kann ich erst morgen gegen 14 uhr absehen, melde mich noch einmal


----------



## Kono (16. Dezember 2008)

Cyclon schrieb:


> Arne, ich drücke meine Daumen für schnelle Genesung - ja, meine, nicht deine!
> Mein Daumen hat ca. 2 jahre gebraucht, bis er seine ganze Bewegung wieder geschafft hat, schmerzfrei.


Du machst mir ja Mut


----------



## peterbe (16. Dezember 2008)

Cyclon schrieb:


> ich, auf jeden Fall.
> Kannst du auch schon früher? sagen wir 17:30?



18 Uhr könnte ich knapp schaffen, wollen wir das versuchen, meine Mobilnummer schicke ich dir PN


----------



## Cyclon (16. Dezember 2008)

so sher ich gestern noch wollte - heute kann ich nicht mehr: bin richtig erkältet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (16. Dezember 2008)

John Rico, Cyclon, Kono... Wer wird der nächste sein?


----------



## hoedsch (16. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht stürzt ja mein Flieger heute ab...


----------



## Kono (16. Dezember 2008)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Vielleicht stürzt ja mein Flieger heute ab...


Und? Lebst Du noch?


----------



## peterbe (16. Dezember 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> Und? Lebst Du noch?



So ihr ganzen Rekonvalenzen, dann musste ich heute wohl alleine die Fahne der DOD hochhalten, aber alleine bringt das wenig im Wald, so dass ich nach zwei Stunden ödem Forstautobahn rollen wieder gen Heimat bin: 26 km, 380hm, 2 Stunden.

Aber Samstag könnte ich eine kleine Wiedereingliederungsmaßnahme für alle Gehandcapten anbieten, leichtes Weihnachtsbaum-Aussuchen ohne schwere körperliche Anstrengung, eher was für Rentner... wie wäre es?


----------



## Trailbiker66 (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 

wie sieht denn die Maßnahme aus ? 
Und um welche Zeit ?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Kono (17. Dezember 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> ... für alle Gehandcapten anbieten...


Entweder hast Du dich da vertippt, oder es ist ein gelungenes Wortspiel 



peterbe schrieb:


> ... kleine Wiedereingliederungsmaßnahme ...


Habe aus terminlichen Gründen nur den Samstag Vormittag von 10-12 Uhr Zeit. Muss auch selbst erstmal gucken was bei mir geht. Heute morgen vorsichtig mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit gefahren. Ging soweit schon wieder ganz gut. Ich schau mal was der Samstag so bringt.
Arne


----------



## peterbe (21. Dezember 2008)

Thol schrieb:


> Die muss aber eeeeeeeeeeetreme Lang sein . Ich weiß, wie lang meine ist und Peterbe ist ja locker mal einen Kopf größer. Die sollte/muss dann aber auch extrem stabil sein.
> 
> @ Peterbe: Willkommen im 41.5 Owner Club . Damit sind es schon 2 in HH und viel Spaß damit!!



So, der Weihnachtsmann hat gestern morgen ein Paket gebracht:





Da musste ich gerstern Abend gleich in den Keller, und das ist dabei rausgekommen





Und heute wurde es gleich mal in den HBs ausprobiert: es rockt!


----------



## Cyclon (21. Dezember 2008)

ohhh! das sieht ja super aus!
ich bin mal gespannt (falls ich mich wohl mal draufsetzen darf???)


----------



## Janny (21. Dezember 2008)

Wahrscheinlich eins der wenigen, die tatsächlich mit Sattelüberhöhung gefahren werden. Sieht geradezu schnell aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (21. Dezember 2008)

Cyclon schrieb:


> ohhh! das sieht ja super aus!
> ich bin mal gespannt (falls ich mich wohl mal draufsetzen darf???)



Dienstag, wenn du willst, und dann gleich hinterher eine schöne DOD-Nightride-Runde, vielleicht aber mal eher und noch ein wenig im hellen, vielleicht 15 Uhr?, wer hat auch Lust?


----------



## Trailbiker66 (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Peter, 

ich hätte schon Lust endlich wieder zu Biken.....hatte auch gesundheitliche Probleme, die mich am Fahren gehindert haben.

15.00 Uhr würde mir gut passen  


Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen ? 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Thol (21. Dezember 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> So, der Weihnachtsmann hat gestern morgen ein Paket gebracht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Reden  

Ich glaube, da freud sich jemand:









>> ich weiß, das Bild ist schlecht, aber ich habe kein anderes!!<<


----------



## Kono (22. Dezember 2008)

Cooles Bike! Glückwunsch.
Arne


----------



## peterbe (23. Dezember 2008)

Heute 15 Uhr KH Weihnachtstour!


----------



## Trailbiker66 (23. Dezember 2008)

ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich komme auch, habe aber nur ca. 2 Stunden Zeit. Muss dann noch zum Glühweintrinken...


----------



## peterbe (24. Dezember 2008)

Das war gestern noch eine schöne Vorweihnachtsrunde: 2 Stunden, 25 km, 550 hm, wenig Regen, nur einige verstörte Weihnachtsbaumdiebe haben wir im Unterholz aufgeschreckt.

Dem DOD-Forum ein paar schöne Tage!


----------



## John Rico (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche euch allen ein paar schöne, erholsame Weihnachtstage und viel Geschenke vom Weihnachtsmann!

Vielleicht sieht man sich beim Weihnachtscross, ansonsten bis bald mal wieder auf dem Bike!

LG
Sven


----------



## sixhand (31. Dezember 2008)

_Wünsche allen einen Guten Rutsch und das man sich im kommenden Jahr Gesund wiedersieht.
Gruß und last es knallen, Oliver_​


----------



## Trailbiker66 (31. Dezember 2008)

Da schließe ich mich doch an 

und vielleicht hat jemand Lust am WE eine Runde in den HaBes

auf dem schön trockenen und harten Boden zu drehen ? 

Gruß Michael


----------



## peterbe (31. Dezember 2008)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich doch an
> 
> und vielleicht hat jemand Lust am WE eine Runde in den HaBes
> 
> ...



Ich sammel ab Donnerstag WP-Punkte auf Tourenski, euch aber einen trockenen Jahresstart: auf dass der 6.1. unser nächster Nightride-Termin wird!


----------



## John Rico (31. Dezember 2008)

Auch ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2009!

Ich habe grob den kommenden Samstag angepeilt, um die Bikesaison 2009 zu starten. Können die nächsten Tage ja nochmal schauen, ob wir da ne Tour zusammenkriegen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Brun0x (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo, ich  hoffe es hatten alle einen guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr, mit viel  und wenig :kotz:
Wie schaut es denn morgen mit einer lockeren 2-3 Stunden Runde aus ?


----------



## Trailbiker66 (2. Januar 2009)

Frohes neues Jahr

Ich wäre für eine lockere Runde morgen gegen 12.00 Uhr 
sehr zu haben

Bremse gern das Tempo ein,dafür kann ich noch nicht den 
Guide spielen 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Cyclon (3. Januar 2009)

morgen kommt für mich nicht in Frage.
aber am Sonntag?
vielleicht gleich eine Morgentour? sagen wir 9:00 an der KH? wer ist dabei (ca. 12:00 wieder zurück)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brun0x (3. Januar 2009)

Tut mir Leid, aber ich bin für heute draußen. Ich habe gerade vor der Tür eine kleine Testrunde gedreht und habe nach meiner gestrigen Runde wieder mit meinem zickenden Fußgelenk zu kämpfen :-(

Dann gehts heute ins Schwimmbad und nächste Woche zum Arzt.

Noch viel Spaß beim Biken !

Michael


----------



## Kono (3. Januar 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> morgen kommt für mich nicht in Frage.
> aber am Sonntag?
> vielleicht gleich eine Morgentour? sagen wir 9:00 an der KH? wer ist dabei (ca. 12:00 wieder zurück)?


Boah... 9:00 Uhr??? Das ist ja noch vorm aufstehen!?!?... OK, aber wehe ich stehe alleine da! 
Wettervorhersage für Sonntag: -1°C, leichter Schneefall.
Das Geläuf ist z.Zt. super!
Gruß
Arne


----------



## Cyclon (3. Januar 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Boah... 9:00 Uhr??? Das ist ja noch vorm aufstehen!?!?... OK, aber wehe ich stehe alleine da!
> Wettervorhersage für Sonntag: -1°C, leichter Schneefall.
> Das Geläuf ist z.Zt. super!
> Gruß
> Arne



9:00 noch vorm Aufstehen??? du hast gut reden: um 6:00 gehts los!

nun, _*die *_Wettervorhersage ist ja Welten besser, als das, was sich hier gerade vorm Fenster abspielt :kotz:
also, dann fahren wir


----------



## Kono (3. Januar 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> ... was sich hier gerade vorm Fenster abspielt ...


Wenn das, was sich hier gerade vor meinem Fenster abspielt, heute Nacht gefriert... Au Backe, das wird lustig morgen.


----------



## Cyclon (3. Januar 2009)

da ist ja echt noch die Frage, ob ich es morgen überhaupt zur KH schaffen kann (also, nicht zeitlich sondern fahrbahnoberflächenreibungsmäßig).
Arne, falls es nicht geht poste ich hier bis spätestens 8:00. o.k.?


----------



## Kono (3. Januar 2009)

OK. Andersrum genauso. Sollte ich feststellen, dass hier nichts geht und/oder fährt poste ich bis spätestens 08:00 Uhr.
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Kono (4. Januar 2009)

Moin. Ich habe gerade aus dem Fenster geguckt. Wollte eben eigentlich nur schnell los und Brötchen holen, aber ich glaube heute gibt es Aufback-Brötchen aus dem Tiefkühler zum Frühstück.

*Die können sich ihre Wettervorhersage in den ***** schieben...*

Ne, hier geht nichts. Es regnet wie aus Eimern bei 2°C und im Wald dürfte es jetzt entsprechend aussehen. Das Niederschlagsradar verheißt auch keine Besserung in den nächsten Stunden. Ne ne ne, ich bleibe schön zu Hause, sorry Gerald...

Jemand Dienstag auf einen lockeren Nightride mit am Start?


----------



## Cyclon (4. Januar 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Jemand Dienstag auf einen lockeren Nightride mit am Start?



Arne, jetzt wollte ich mich auch gerade entschuldigen ... erübrigt sich ja! Ich will ja nicht das erste mal seit langem gleich in die Scheißße einsteigen :kotz:
Regen in einer Tour. Und jetzt wirds langsam Matsch, der unten ankommt ...

Dienstag, nehmen wir uns jetzt mal vor! Ich hoffe, -9° morgen tun ihren Teil dafür, dass es Di wieder schön zu fahren sein wird und die Vorhersage liegt nicht wieder voll daneben ...

Aufbackbrötchen scheint eine gute Wahl heute zu sein.


----------



## Kono (4. Januar 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Jemand Dienstag auf einen lockeren Nightride mit am Start?


Zähneknirsch...  ... Man sollte erstmal auf den Kalender gucken, bevor man einen Termin postet. Sorry Gerald, Dienstag bin/war ich leider schon verplant. Bleibt mir noch der Mittwoch und die Hoffnung, dass das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt.
Also, voraus gesetzt das Wetter spielt halbwegs mit, jemand Mittwoch auf einen lockeren Nightride mit am Start? (Max 2,5h / 35km)
Gruß
Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (5. Januar 2009)

Ob Dienstag oder Mittwoch ist mir egal.
Solange die Tour ein einigermaßen humanes Tempo hat, wär ich dabei.

Kein Regen mal vorausgesetzt ...


----------



## peterbe (5. Januar 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ob Dienstag oder Mittwoch ist mir egal.
> Solange die Tour ein einigermaßen humanes Tempo hat, wär ich dabei.
> 
> Kein Regen mal vorausgesetzt ...



Liebe DODler, aus dem Schnee zurück wäre mir fast Dienstag lieber, wie sieht es mit euch aus?


----------



## Cyclon (5. Januar 2009)

Mittwoch geht bei mir (vielleicht) auch. Klär ich noch.


----------



## John Rico (5. Januar 2009)

Mir ist es wie gesagt egal.
Es wäre nur schön, wenn wir das bis morgen Mittag klären könnten, da ich dann entsprechend morgen oder Mittwoch arbeiten würde.


----------



## Kono (6. Januar 2009)

Sorry Jungs, ich bin krank. Habe mir eine dicke Nebenhöhlen Entzündung eingefangen. Irgendwie will das neue Jahr nicht so richtig durchstarten bei mir...


----------



## peterbe (6. Januar 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs, ich bin krank. Habe mir eine dicke Nebenhöhlen Entzündung eingefangen. Irgendwie will das neue Jahr nicht so richtig durchstarten bei mir...



Arne, was bleibt mir übrig, als dir wieder einmal gute Besserung zu wünschen und die Hoffnung zu hegen, in diesem Jahr mal wieder mit dir zu fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclon (6. Januar 2009)

oh Mann! was machen wir jetzt nur?

Arne, gute Besserung!


----------



## peterbe (6. Januar 2009)

Wer wäre denn jetzt heute um 18.30 dabei?


----------



## John Rico (6. Januar 2009)

Ich wäre dabei, würde es nur gerne bald wissen.

Meinetwegen gerne auch etwas früher, könntet ihr auch 18:00 Uhr oder 17:30 Uhr? Wäre aber auch halb sieben dabei.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## peterbe (6. Januar 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei, würde es nur gerne bald wissen.
> 
> Meinetwegen gerne auch etwas früher, könntet ihr auch 18:00 Uhr oder 17:30 Uhr? Wäre aber auch halb sieben dabei.
> 
> ...



Ich arbeite bis 17.30, also 18.30 KH, meinetwegen auch mal eine kleinere Runde.

Bis denne, lg


----------



## John Rico (6. Januar 2009)

OK, dann 18:30 Uhr.
Bis nachher!


----------



## marcus996 (6. Januar 2009)

hallo. ich würde auch gerne mitfahren, habe auch nichts gegen eine kleinere runde. bis denne, marcus


----------



## peterbe (6. Januar 2009)

Heute war es wunderbar: ca. -6-8°C (gefühlt -15), *******nglatt, selbst die Trails waren teilweise komplett vereist, aber egal, gefahren wird alles. Also: 29 km, 2:19, 500 hm.
Kein Sturz, nur Svens schon auf dem Hinweg, aber wieder einmal ein Lichtausfall (Selbstbau...)


----------



## Cyclon (7. Januar 2009)

oh verdammt - da habe ich jetzt was verpasst!

Kommt denn heute nochmal jemand mit?

18:30? oder früher oder später ist mir aktuell alles recht (habe noch frei)


----------



## Kono (7. Januar 2009)

Alle machen sich Winterreifen auf die Autos, aber wir fahren immer noch mit den Sommerreifen durch den Wald. (Und auf den Hin- und Rückwegen packt man sich dann auf den nicht geräumten Wegen aufs Maul )
Hier die Alternative für den Winter: Der MTB Winterreifen.
Monster schwer (fast 1kg) und sündhaft teuer (>50). 
Gruß
Arne


----------



## John Rico (7. Januar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Heute war es wunderbar: ca. -6-8Â°C (gefÃ¼hlt -15), *******nglatt, selbst die Trails waren teilweise komplett vereist, aber egal, gefahren wird alles. Also: 29 km, 2:19, 500 hm.
> Kein Sturz, nur Svens schon auf dem Hinweg, aber wieder einmal ein Lichtausfall (Selbstbau...)



War eine "interessante" Tour gestern! Noch nicht mal an der HÃ¼tte, und schon richtig auf die Fresse gefallen. Rsulltat: ein schmerzendes Handgelenk und diverse blaue Flecken/Prellungen. Und nachdem ich/man in regelmÃ¤Ãigen AbstÃ¤nden auf dem blanken Eis wieder weggerutscht bin/ist, wollte zumindest bei mir nicht mehr so wirklich SpaÃ aufkommen.
Dazu dann noch mein Lampenausfall, der allerdings nur darin gesultierte, dass ich vergessen hatte, meinen Akku voll zu laden (die Temperaturen taten dann ihr Ã¼briges). 
Wieder zu Hause waren meine HÃ¤nde dann so kalt, wie ich es noch nie erlebt habe. Ich hatte Schmerzen, als ob mir jemand mit nem groÃen Hammer auf alle Finger geschlagen hÃ¤tte, so dass selbst einfache Dinge wie Lampe ausschalten und TÃ¼r aufschlieÃen teilweise Ã¼ber eine Minute gedauert haben.

Daher mein Fazit: Bei den Temperaturen/VerhÃ¤ltnissen werde ich entweder erstmal gar nicht oder nur noch mit geeigneter Bereifung losfahren und meine Ãberlegung bezÃ¼glich einer Rolle sind viel verlockender geworden. 
Auf jeden Fall sollte momentan keiner(!) alleine losfahren!!! Wir alle hatten gestern wÃ¤hrend der Tour GlÃ¼ck und konnten unsere fast-StÃ¼rze jedesmal noch abfangen, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu stÃ¼rzen ist einfach extrem hoch und bei dem Wetter wird man nicht lange durchhalten, sollte man wirklich verletzt sein.



Kono schrieb:


> Alle machen sich Winterreifen auf die Autos, aber wir fahren immer noch mit den Sommerreifen durch den Wald. (Und auf den Hin- und RÃ¼ckwegen packt man sich dann auf den nicht gerÃ¤umten Wegen aufs Maul )
> Hier die Alternative fÃ¼r den Winter: Der MTB Winterreifen.
> Monster schwer (fast 1kg) und sÃ¼ndhaft teuer (>50â¬).
> GruÃ
> Arne



Hi Arne!
Erstmal gute Besserung!
Es gibt doch auch noch den Pro mit "nur" 695 g! Und was glaubst du, was ich gleich bei BOC machen werde, wenn ich arbeiten fahre?!? 
edit: Mal wieder ein Fall von "Im Netz billiger als fÃ¼r mich, schade eigentlich ...

GruÃ
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo, ich finde das natürlich *******, wenn man bei der Glätte auf die Fresse fällt und sich verletzt, auch an dich, Sven, gute Besserung, aber ich fande das gestern eher als eine Herausforderung als eine Nerverei: ich finde, es schult unglaublich die Motorik, bei der Sauglätte durch den Wald zu kriechen, mir hat das also Spaß gemacht. Allerdings sollte wirklich keiner alleine bei den Bedingungen im Wald sein, allein die Vorstellung, bei einem Sturz im Wald liegen zu bleiben...

Zur Kälte: bei mir ging es einigermaßen, allerdings waren die Füße in diesem Jahr noch nicht so kalt wie gestern. Aber ich war trotz ordentlich verschwitzter Wäsche nicht so durchgefrohren, das auch dieses als winterliche Erfahrung mitgenommen wird.

Und Spikes finde ich allerdings vor allem auf Straße bei Glätte sinnvoll, ob uns das gestern im Wald nach vorne gebracht hätte, mag ich mal bezweifeln.

Euch also eine allzeit gesunde Winterfahrt, Peter


----------



## marcus996 (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo, ich fand's gestern abend sehr entspannt. Natürlich ist es nicht gut für den Kopf, wenn man auf dem Weg in den Wald schon fällt. Aber aus (Fahr-)Fehlern lernt man- meine ich. Wann, wenn nicht jetzt, kann man testen wie man bei solchen Bedingungen am sichersten unterwegs ist. 
Sturzfreien Winter noch!
Marcus


----------



## Kono (7. Januar 2009)

marcus996 schrieb:


> Aber aus (Fahr-)Fehlern lernt man- meine ich.


Woauhahaow... Da haut aber jemand auf die Kacke.


----------



## John Rico (7. Januar 2009)

Sicher lag es gestern hauptsächlich an meinem Sturz auf dem Hinweg, dass bei mir der Spaß in wahrsten Sinne auf der Strecke blieb. Und die Tour an sich war ja auch schön, das wollte ich gar nicht sagen.
Aber nachdem mir nach der Erbse schon wieder die Hand weh tat und ich im letzten Jahr schonmal fast vier Monate durch einen Handwurzelknochen-Bruch ausgefallen bin, ist das wohl nachzuvollziehen. Ich hab echt keinen Bock, wieder erst im April aufs Bike steigen zu können, dann verzichte ich persönlich lieder jetzt auf ein/zwei Touren!

Und ich glaube nicht, dass es einem von euch beiden anders gegangen wär, wenn ihr gleich zu Beginn gestürzt und danach in regelmäßigen Abständen mehrfach wieder weggerutscht und fast gestürzt wärt.

Aber jedem das seine, ich hoffe nur, dass sich nach Arne (und mir?) nicht noch jemand bei der Glätte schlimmer verletzt.


----------



## marcus996 (7. Januar 2009)

tut mir leid, wenn ich jemandem zu nahe getreten sein sollte. mir würde es bestimmt genauso gehen, wenn ich so lange verletzt gewesen wäre. ich kann das verstehen.


----------



## flensbernd (7. Januar 2009)

Meinen Respekt habt ihr allemal - mit oder ohne Sturz.


----------



## hoedsch (7. Januar 2009)

Hier wird aber derzeit mal wieder kräftig getrommelt. Nach diesen Berichten habe ich heute die HaBe mal selbst 2 Stunden unter die Räder genommen.
Es ist alles gut fahrbar, jedenfalls wenn man nicht mit 25 km/h irgendwo kopflos runterschüsselt.
Wenig Luft in den Reifen hilft auch ungemein bei Schnee.
Also lasst euch nicht abschrecken, auf in den Wald.
Das Risiko im morgendlichen Berufsverkehr umgenietet zu werden oder mit unbeleuchteten Radfahrern zusammenzustossen ist ungleich höher.


----------



## John Rico (7. Januar 2009)

marcus996 schrieb:


> tut mir leid, wenn ich jemandem zu nahe getreten sein sollte. mir würde es bestimmt genauso gehen, wenn ich so lange verletzt gewesen wäre. ich kann das verstehen.



So war mein Post nicht gemeint, hab das nicht als Vorwurf verstanden. Wollte nur deutlich machen, warum die Tour an sich zwar nett war, bei mir aber trotzdem der Spaßfaktor recht gering war.
Also alles gut! 

Ich weiß nicht, wo du gefahren bist, Clemens, aber zum Teil meterlange Eisflächen finde ich alles andere als "gut fahrbar". Aber wie schon gesagt, dass muss jeder selber wissen, ich will keinen von einer Tour abhalten. Alleine würde ich bei den Bedingungen trotzdem nicht starten, aber auch da muss jeder selber wissen, was er macht.


----------



## Kono (8. Januar 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> ...Ich hab echt keinen Bock, wieder erst im April aufs Bike steigen zu können...


Wenn Du wüsstest wie gut ich dich verstehen kann! Ich bin vor ein paar Tagen, bei der ersten Ausfahrt nach langer Zeit, auch echt erstmal super vorsichtig gefahren. Bloß nirgends anecken, nicht auf der Wurzel ausrutschen, erstmal schön auf den breiten Wegen bleiben, usw... Da musste erstmal das innere Selbstvertrauen wieder gefunden werden... Aber dann ging es wieder recht flott .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (8. Januar 2009)

Daraus schließe ich, dass deine Hand wieder OK ist? Das ist doch mal eine gute Nachricht!

Wenn die Witterungsverhältnisse so bleiben, werd ich mir das Ganze wohl erstmal bei Tageslicht noch einmal anschauen und dann weitersehen. Schade, dass auch für mich die Spikes so teuer sind. Mal schauen, ob ich da noch was anderes finde.

Sollten alle Teile rechtzeitig ankommen, werde ich dieses WE aber erstmal fleißig basteln und schrauben, damit ich nicht mehr mein Gelbes quälen muss.


----------



## Kono (8. Januar 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Daraus schließe ich, dass deine Hand wieder OK ist?


Geht so. Das feste Umgreifen des Lenkers mit dem linken Daumen bereitet mir immer noch schmerzen. Ich habe den Winkel des Lenkers ein paar Grad "aufrechter" gestellt und mit dieser Einstellung kann ich den Lenker jetzt besser packen. Trotzdem, mit Hochgeschwindigkeit über Stock und Stein den Abhang runter... Ne, dass geht einfach noch nicht. Aber "normales" Gelände mit "normaler" Geschwindigkeit sollte wieder machbar sein.
Ausserdem scheint das Penicillin-Medikament jetzt zu greifen. Zumindest ist das Gefühl mir läge ein Sandsack auf dem Gesicht weg und ich bekomme schon wieder Luft durch die Nase... Es geht aufwärts!


----------



## John Rico (8. Januar 2009)

Das ist ja nicht so schön. 

Ich hoffe mal, dass dein Daumen bald wieder komplett Ruhe gibt und es nicht so ne dauerhafte Geschichte wird wie mein Knie ...

Auch deshalb hab ich mich heute endgültig dazu durchgerungen, zum Wohnzimmersportler zu werden (wenn auch nicht ausschließlich).
Da ist das schlechte Gewissen vor dem Fernseher gleich viel kleiner!


----------



## Cyclon (9. Januar 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht um Haare spalten und ob jemand nun 5 oder 10 Minuten aufrundet, um noch einen Punkt mehr zu kriegen, ist mir ebenfalls völlig egal! Das ist kein ernster Wettkampf und ist für mich ein spaßorientierter "Wettstreit" zwischen ein paar Jungs, die gerne (zusammen) biken.
> 
> Aber wenn ich nach Hause komme, meine Tour eintragen will und sehe, dass manche mehr eingetragen haben als auf meinem Tacho steht, obwohl ich durch meine Anfahrt eigentlich ne halbe Stunde mehr haben müsste, finde ich das auf Dauer nicht so toll. Schließlich wollen auch wir uns ja etwas vergleichen, dafür gibts den WP ja. Und ich möchte gerne meine realen Werte eintragen und hab auf Spielchen a la "Ich bin mit xy zusammen gefahren und der hat xx eingetragen, also trag ich nun xx + y in, egal was auf meinem Tacho steht" eigentlich keine Lust. Ich denke, das ist nachzuvollziehen.
> ...
> ...



@John
bist du jetzt doch in Boykott?


----------



## John Rico (9. Januar 2009)

Wo hast du denn den alten Beitrag ausgegraben?

Kein Boykott, nur eine Alternative zu meiner Laufrunde, die mein Knie leider nicht mehr mitmacht. Schei$$ Unfall kann ich da nur sagen ...


----------



## flensbernd (10. Januar 2009)

Moin.
Morgen ist vieleicht die letzte moeglichkeit vor dem Tauwetter nochmal schoen festen Boden unter die Reifen zu bekommen. Wollte daher ne kleine Runde machen. Gegen 11 von der KH. Wer ist dabei?


Gruss
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (10. Januar 2009)

flensbernd schrieb:


> Moin.
> Morgen ist vieleicht die letzte moeglichkeit vor dem Tauwetter nochmal schoen festen Boden unter die Reifen zu bekommen. Wollte daher ne kleine Runde machen. Gegen 11 von der KH. Wer ist dabei?
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Bernd,

ich bin dabei, nach langer Pause!
Meinetwegen daher auch gerne etwas relaxter..

Cu de


----------



## hoedsch (10. Januar 2009)

Viel Spaß dann in den Habe. Ich bin morgen bei der CTF in Wedel.

Gruß
Hoedsch


----------



## flensbernd (11. Januar 2009)

de_reu schrieb:


> Moin Bernd,
> 
> ich bin dabei, nach langer Pause!
> Meinetwegen daher auch gerne etwas relaxter..
> ...



Alles klar, dann bis um 11.


----------



## Cyclon (11. Januar 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn den alten Beitrag ausgegraben?
> 
> Kein Boykott, nur eine Alternative zu meiner Laufrunde, die mein Knie leider nicht mehr mitmacht. Schei$$ Unfall kann ich da nur sagen ...



ich wollt ja nur mal drauf hinweisen, dass du deine Touren im  Winterpokal durchaus noch eintragen darfst.


----------



## peterbe (12. Januar 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> ich wollt ja nur mal drauf hinweisen, dass du deine Touren im  Winterpokal durchaus noch eintragen darfst.



da sind wir ja beim Thema: morgen wieder Winterpokalpunkte-Sammeln: 18.30 KH, und wenn es glatt ist, fahren wir halt langsamer  (und dafür länger?)


----------



## Cyclon (12. Januar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> da sind wir ja beim Thema: morgen wieder Winterpokalpunkte-Sammeln: 18.30 KH, und wenn es glatt ist, fahren wir halt langsamer  (und dafür länger?)




ja genau! bin dabei


----------



## Kono (12. Januar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> da sind wir ja beim Thema: morgen wieder Winterpokalpunkte-Sammeln: 18.30 KH, und wenn es glatt ist, fahren wir halt langsamer  (und dafür länger?)



In der letzten Zeit sind alle meine "Ankündigungen" voll in die Grütze gegangen...
.
.
.
.
Ach, Mut zur Lücke: Ich komme morgen mal wieder mit. Wird allerdings eine Rekonvaleszenz-Runde für mich und ich bitte um Nachsicht was Tempo, Streckenlänge und Fahrdauer angeht.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## hoedsch (12. Januar 2009)

Hoffen wir mal, dass es trocken bleibt, denn sonst wird der Wald kaum befahrbar sein.


----------



## peterbe (12. Januar 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal, dass es trocken bleibt, denn sonst wird der Wald kaum befahrbar sein.



Was denn jetzt? zu glatt passt den einen nicht, zu nass wegen tauwetter passt den anderen nicht; ich denke unser Motto ist: alles fahrbar!


----------



## hoedsch (13. Januar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> ich denke unser Motto ist: alles fahrbar!


Da stimme ich dir zu. Das trifft auch aus fast alle Wettersituationen zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclon (13. Januar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> alles fahrbar!





aber: bin raus für heute, da ich gesundheitlich doch noch nicht so weit bin (gestern abend noch Schüttelfrost ... ich hoffe, jetzt gehts aber wieder aufwärts!).


----------



## Kono (13. Januar 2009)

Das ist ja wie verhext. Jetzt sind meine Kinder krank und meine Frau hat mich gerade angerufen und gebeten ob ich heute Abend nicht doch lieber zu Hause bleiben könnte. Natürlich, gerne doch.
Bleibt mir nur noch euch viel Spaß zu wünschen, das Ihr nicht zu nass werdet und dem guten Gerald von hier aus nochmals beste Genesungswünsche zukommen zu lassen.
Alles fahrbar!


----------



## John Rico (13. Januar 2009)

Mir wurde auch ne gesundheitliche Zwangspause verordnet, ich bin heute also ebenfalls nicht dabei.

Euch viel Spaß und nicht zu matschige Bedingungen!


----------



## hoedsch (13. Januar 2009)

Ich beantrage die Aufspaltung des DOD-Threads in 
1.) DOD Terminvereinbarung
2.) DOD Ausreden, Krankheiten und sonstige Gebrechen


----------



## peterbe (13. Januar 2009)

Ihr mit euren Krankheiten; heute war es krank: nach einigen km warmrollen auf ekelig klebrigen Wegen erwartete und ab dem Rosengarten die Eishölle: angetautes Wasser auf noch durchgefrohrenen vereisten Böden. Wir sind ja keine Dogmatiker, dachten wir uns und haben entschieden: nicht alles fahrbar, teilweise konnten wir am hinteren X-Weg vor Glätte kaum Schieben. Aber nur wenige unbedeutende Rutscher, bis auf Clemens Bremse keine Ausfälle und irgendwie war es trotzdem lustig! (denkt man hinterher immer)

kurz die Daten: 26km, 380 hm, 2:220


----------



## hoedsch (14. Januar 2009)

Auf der Bremse war eh nicht mehr viel drauf. Den Rest hat denn gestern die Nässe und der Schlamm runtergeschabt.
Eine geschichtsträchtige Tour war es.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (15. Januar 2009)

Moin Jungs,
wenn ich das höre, ward Ihr ja sehr tapfer und am Limit unterwegs, ich finde nichts ekliger als sowas.
Da kann ich ja froh sein, dass mein Bike in Erfurt geblieben ist und ich keinen Drahtesel zur Verfügung hatte.

In Erfurt sind die Trails knackehart durchgefrohren und ganz stumpf, ab und zu ein weinig Schnee aber alles 'ne gaaaanz saubere Sache, meist bei herrlichem Sonnenschein... 

Ich hoffe, dass ich mir bis kommenden Dienstag aus den Resten meines Enduros eine Bike zusammenbasteln kann, die Teile liegen alle im Keller rum aber die Zeit.....

P.S. Ein Freund von mir, der Werni, hat sich selbständig gemacht und bietet Singletrailtouren an, die nicht zu gefährlich sind aber auch nicht zu langweilig. Vielleicht können wir ja im Sommer mal einen kurzen Betriebsausflug mit Werni machen, ich hatte vergangenen Sommer das Vergnügen zwei Touren mit ihm zu machen, Sagenhaft schön!!!
Schaut ruhig mal rein: http://www.singletrailferien.ch/
Lieben Gruss an alle
Svenni


----------



## hoedsch (15. Januar 2009)

Der einzige Ärger bei diesem Betriebsausflug wären nur die 1000km Anfahrt.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (15. Januar 2009)

...ja es ist schon ein Stückchen aber in Peters Bus bestimmt nicht langweilig, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (15. Januar 2009)

Ich wußte nicht, dass Du schon alles inkl. Fahrer und Fahrzeug organisiert hast. Wo soll ich zusteigen?


----------



## peterbe (15. Januar 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich wußte nicht, dass Du schon alles inkl. Fahrer und Fahrzeug organisiert hast. Wo soll ich zusteigen?



20. Juni, 16.30 Uhr Aral-Tanke B73
Also, da ich für Beklopptheiten zu haben bin, wäre das vielleicht mal einen Wochenendtripp wert. Aber Svenni, ohne Gondel rauf und ohne Ausreden (ja, deine Gabel) runter!


----------



## Kono (16. Januar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> 20. Juni, 16.30 Uhr Aral-Tanke B73


Bin dabei.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (16. Januar 2009)

...also ich habe mit George (alter Skilehrerkollege aus Robinszeiten) und Werni mehrere Touren gemacht im gesamten Nationalpark. Mit Werni ist für unser technisches Können alles fahrbar und wunderschön, flowig aber nicht zu sehr ausgesetzt.

Mit George sieht das schon anders aus, mit dem geht es gerne mal mit der Gondel hoch und seine Freerides sind echt grenzwertig und man braucht einen wirklich guten Tag, was die Balance und Schwindelfreiheit angeht, um heil runterzukommen. Wenn einem dann noch überm Abgrund die Gabel wegtaucht (ja, ja Peter das war das letzte Mal, dass ich das erwähne), ist man für den Rest des Hanges nicht mehr zu gebrauchen. Zumal, wenn man dann unten hört, dass an der einen oder anderen Schlüsselstelle im selben Jahr schon einheimische in den Tod gestüzt sind. Na ja mit George gehen wir lieber einen trinken, er hat ein ganz uriges Holzhaus mitten im Ort, dass nie abgeschlossen ist...

Also mit Werni macht es riesig Spass und ein paar sehr bissige (damit Clemens auf seine Kosten kommt) und längere Anstiege auf grobem Schotter sind auch dabei und auch tolle Trails in imposanten Schluchten. Das Auge kommt dabei auch nicht zu kurz. Kurzum, Werni ist ein super netter Typ, der ganau unsere Kragenweite ist. Also lasst uns doch mal ein bischen "bekloppt" sein.
LG Svenni


----------



## hoedsch (18. Januar 2009)

Ich muß Peter doch noch verständlich machen, warum meine Bremse am letzten Dienstag nicht mehr so richtig wollte. Das andere Paar sah nur unwesentlich besser aus.


----------



## peterbe (18. Januar 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich muß Peter doch noch verständlich machen, warum meine Bremse am letzten Dienstag nicht mehr so richtig wollte. Das andere Paar sah nur unwesentlich besser aus.



Das gibt einen Tadel wegen schlechter Wartung! Hoffentlich ist die Scheibe noch nutzbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclon (18. Januar 2009)

D.O.D. geht bei mir diese Woche leider nicht, da meine Frau unterwegs ist.
Aber wie wärs denn evtl. mit M.O.D.? jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## SvenniLiteville (19. Januar 2009)

...meinst Du mit  MoD den Monatg oder den Mittwoch?

Gruss Svenni


----------



## Cyclon (19. Januar 2009)

Mi.O.D.


----------



## peterbe (19. Januar 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> Mi.O.D.



Mi kann ich nicht, sonst hätt ich dirzuliebe mal getauscht, also ich lade hiermit zum klassischen DOD-Nightride, Di 18.30 KH


----------



## Trailbiker66 (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
wenn ihr einen lahmen Fahrer mitnehmt,bin ich dabei am Di 18.30.

Gruß Michael


----------



## peterbe (20. Januar 2009)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn ihr einen lahmen Fahrer mitnehmt,bin ich dabei am Di 18.30.
> 
> Gruß Michael



Wenn niemand mehr zusagt, wären wir heute zu zweit und das Tempo ist zur Zeit eh eher dem Boden angepasst


----------



## marcus996 (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich währ auch gern dabei. Bis heut abend.
Marcus


----------



## Trailbiker66 (20. Januar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wenn niemand mehr zusagt, wären wir heute zu zweit und das Tempo ist zur Zeit eh eher dem Boden angepasst


 
das ist gut

habe mir ein GPS-Gerät gekauft und brauche ein paar Tips zur Bedienung,die Anleitung gibt da leider wenig her.

dann bis später


----------



## Putcho (20. Januar 2009)

Dann melde ich mich als 4'ter mal an.
LG
Putcho
Frank ist auch noch dabei ....(Nr.5)


----------



## markhh (20. Januar 2009)

Nach langer Abstinenz bin ich dann wohl auch mal wieder dabei.

Sehe Euch später...

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (20. Januar 2009)

ich bin heute raus, zwei Leute im Büro krank und ich bade es aus, leichte Nachtschicht angesetzt  :-(


----------



## John Rico (20. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich's schaffe, komme ich auch mal wieder mit.

War eig. jemand von euch die letzen Tage in den HaBes und kann mir was zum Boden sagen? Sprich ob's ne völlige Schlammpiste ist oder sich die Modder in Grenzen hält?
Würde danach entscheiden, womit ich losfahre.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (20. Januar 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> Mi.O.D.



also ich würde morgen mitkommen, wann wolltest Du denn?


----------



## hoedsch (21. Januar 2009)

Gestern waren wir insgesamt mit 8 Leuten am Start. Dank der Streckenwahl hatten wir kein Stück Schlamm und alle Wege und Trails ließen sich prima fahren. Es ging durch die Haake, Neugrabener Heide und zuletzt für 4 Personen noch durch die Fischbeker Heide.
Auf dem geliebten Panzertrail werden gerade Baumfällarbeiten durchgeführt. Noch habe ich Hoffnung, dass der Trail das überlebt, denn es ist nur ein kurzes Stück des unteren Teils betroffen.

Insgesamt sind es 40km und 750 Hm geworden.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (21. Januar 2009)

Moin Jungs,
das die Wege schon so matschfrei sind hätte ich nicht gedacht, scheint als hätte ich eine Genusstour verpasst, thats life!

also ich bin dann heute abend gegen 19:00h an der KH, wer ist dabei?


----------



## hoedsch (21. Januar 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> das die Wege schon so matschfrei sind hätte ich nicht gedacht


Das gilt nur bei geeigneter Streckenwahl. Suhlen ist ohne Probleme an vielen Stellen möglich.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (21. Januar 2009)

...ja dann brauchen wir Dich heute abend als Guide ;-)


----------



## SvenniLiteville (23. Januar 2009)

ja am Mittwoch abend war es auch ohne Gerald (wo warst Du!) ein Traum! So hell leutende Sterne habe ich selten gesehen! Bin ganz homöopathisch wieder ein bischen rein gekommen, alles war trocken, fest und weißgefroren. 4 Stück Rehwild und 1 Stück Schwarzwild machte den Genuss perfekt, mein Garmin zeigte am Parkplatz 1std 50min, 19,5km, 380hm.

Und! Ich habe aus der Fischbeker Heide wieder zurück zum Parkplatz gefunden. ;-D

Hoffentlich schaffe ich es am Di. wieder mal rechtzeitig aus dem Büro zu kommen.

Schönes Wochenende
Svenni


----------



## Trailbiker66 (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand Lust auf eine gemütliche Sonntagsrunde durch die Habes ?

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (24. Januar 2009)

Sonntag ist bei mir eher schlecht.

Ich hab überlegt, morgen ne Runde zu drehen, würde das aber vom Wetter abhängig machen.
Würde wenn so gegen 13 - 14 Uhr starten.

Falls jemand mit will, immer melden, werde mich morgen aber in jedem Fall nochmal melden, ob ich fahre.


----------



## marcus996 (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich fahr auf jeden Fall. Habe überlegt gegen 12 los zu machen, aber wenn noch jemand mitkommt gern auch erst ab 1. Ich dachte an +/- 3 Stunden.


----------



## John Rico (24. Januar 2009)

Hi Marcus,

ich schaffe es nicht vor 14 Uhr, aber wenn du willst, schick mir doch deine Handynummer per PN, dann ruf ich dich an, wenn ich mich los mache und wir können uns irgendwo treffen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## hoedsch (24. Januar 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> 4 Stück Rehwild und 1 Stück Schwarzwild machte den Genuss perfekt


Was für ein Fresssack!


----------



## peterbe (24. Januar 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Was für ein Fresssack!



oder hallozinogene Drogen (Fliegenpilze)....


----------



## sixhand (25. Januar 2009)

Moin, wann fahrt Ihr den nun los. 12.00h, 13.00h oder 14.00h ...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (25. Januar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> oder hallozinogene Drogen (Fliegenpilze)....



...das Schwein war zum Glück sofort flüchtig aber das Rehwild wirkte fast gelassen, wie die Kollegen im Wildpark...


----------



## John Rico (25. Januar 2009)

Michael und ich sind heute bei super Wetter eine richtig schöne Tour gefahren!
Unterwegs haben wir dann noch Oliver getroffen und haben uns zu dritt noch die Heide, den Wunzeltrail und das Biest gegönnt, bevor wir uns mit einigen Schlenkern über den Paul-Roth-Stein wieder in Richtung Hütte aufgemacht haben. Am Ende standen dann 48 km auf dem Tacho, das neue Bike fährt sich klasse, meine Beine merk ich trotzdem ...

Erstaunlicherweise war fast alles gut fahrbar und nur ein paar wenige Löcher etwas aufgeweicht. Ab dem Biest wurde es allerdings schmutzig und das letzte Stück Richtung Moisburger Stein war ziemlich ekelig, aber was soll's.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (26. Januar 2009)

Hi Sven,
Dein Bike sieht wirklich super aus, ist bestimmt auch schön leicht?
Gruss Sven


----------



## Kono (26. Januar 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> ... das Biest gegönnt ...


Ist das Biest wieder frei?!? Im November lagen da noch jede menge Bäume quer.
BTW, die Sattelstütze an deinem neuen Müsing macht ja der des Herrn Be ernsthafte Konkurrenz


----------



## peterbe (26. Januar 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Ist das Biest wieder frei?!? Im November lagen da noch jede menge Bäume quer.
> BTW, die Sattelstütze an deinem neuen Müsing macht ja der des Herrn Be ernsthafte Konkurrenz



Aber ich habe nicht so einen Spacertrumm auf meinen wunderbaren Vorbauten!


----------



## Cyclon (26. Januar 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Hi Sven,
> Dein Bike sieht wirklich super aus, ist bestimmt auch schön leicht?
> Gruss Sven



was genau sieht da dran jetzt super aus?

oder liegts daran, dass das echte Bike gar nicht in der Galerie ist, dass ichs nicht erkenne?

Achso: morgen jemand HaBa's?


----------



## hoedsch (26. Januar 2009)

Ich werde morgen mal meine Erkältung auskurieren.


----------



## peterbe (26. Januar 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> was genau sieht da dran jetzt super aus?
> 
> oder liegts daran, dass das echte Bike gar nicht in der Galerie ist, dass ichs nicht erkenne?
> 
> Achso: morgen jemand HaBa's?



Ich werde morgen dabei sein, mal sehen, wie das Wetter ist oder mit welchem Rad ich komme...


----------



## marcus996 (26. Januar 2009)

Ich bin für morgen leider raus. Vielleicht nächste Woche wieder.
Viel Spaß morgen

Marcus


----------



## Trailbiker66 (26. Januar 2009)

ich versuche auch zu kommen...vielleicht gehts ja auch mal etwas langsamer vom Tempo her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclon (26. Januar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen dabei sein, mal sehen, wie das Wetter ist oder mit welchem Rad ich komme...



Mein Rad steht immerhin schon fest: es ist nämlich schon verpackt!
Ick freu mir auf mein erstes DOD dieses Jahr!


----------



## peterbe (27. Januar 2009)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> ich versuche auch zu kommen...vielleicht gehts ja auch mal etwas langsamer vom Tempo her



Das werde ich auch propagieren, beim letzten mal war es doch schon Renntraining... und kein DOD-Feierabendrun


----------



## Putcho (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich melde mich mal wieder an und werde diesmal hoffentlich pünktlich kommen und nicht wie letzten Dienstag 16 Minuten zu spät.
Putcho


----------



## SvenniLiteville (27. Januar 2009)

ich versuche es auch mal wieder zu schaffen, die Wahl des Bikes stellt sich bei mir nicht, da mein "Schätzchen" immernoch in ERF steht...

also 18:30h KH???


----------



## peterbe (27. Januar 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> ich versuche es auch mal wieder zu schaffen, die Wahl des Bikes stellt sich bei mir nicht, da mein "Schätzchen" immernoch in ERF steht...
> 
> also 18:30h KH???



Natürlich Sven, 18.30 wie immer und nicht zu spät kommen!


----------



## SvenniLiteville (27. Januar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Natürlich Sven, 18.30 wie immer und nicht zu spät kommen!



...ahhhh meine Rippe, der hat gesessen!


----------



## John Rico (27. Januar 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Hi Sven,
> Dein Bike sieht wirklich super aus, ist bestimmt auch schön leicht?
> Gruss Sven



Danke, bin auch ganz zufrieden, auch wenn ja noch einiges gemacht werden soll. Aber zumindest fährt es sich deutlich besser als meine alten, und das ist ja eh das Wichtigste! Gewicht ist bei knapp unter 11 kg. Kein Leichtbau, aber erstmal OK.



Kono schrieb:


> Ist das Biest wieder frei?!? Im November lagen da noch jede menge Bäume quer.
> BTW, die Sattelstütze an deinem neuen Müsing macht ja der des Herrn Be ernsthafte Konkurrenz



Unter liegt (wie fast immer) ziemlich viel Geäst rum, man kam aber einigermaßen gut drüber und danach war's nur noch matschig, aber frei.
Dabei habe ich nur ne 400er Stütze, wenn auch bis auf 11 cm ausgezogen... 



Cyclon schrieb:


> was genau sieht da dran jetzt super aus?
> 
> oder liegts daran, dass das echte Bike gar nicht in der Galerie ist, dass ichs nicht erkenne?



Das noch relativ schwarze mit grüner Gabel ist der "ist-Zustand". Die anderen beiden Bilder mit mehr weißen Teilen und schwarzer bzw. weißer Gabel sind Montagen, so soll's mal aussehen. Kannst es dir heute Abend ja vielleicht mal live angucken.



peterbe schrieb:


> Aber ich habe nicht so einen Spacertrumm auf meinen wunderbaren Vorbauten!



Keine Angst, der kommt sofort ab, sobald ich mir mit der richtigen Vorbaulänge und Position sicher bin. Aber erstmal wird ein bißchen getestet, dransägen ist immer so schwierig! 


Fahrt ihr wieder 18:30 Uhr? Wenn ich mein Licht bis dahin vom Wackelkontakt befreit kriege, werde ich auch kommen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Cyclon (27. Januar 2009)

Ohjé, verzweifelt habe ich versucht, euch zu erreichen - alles vergebens.

Dafür habe ich 1,5h wunderbare Nebel- und Frosttour gemacht. Für den Anfang eigentlich ganz gut. Nur, dass ich die gesamte Stadtscheide komplett ohne Licht zurück musste, war nicht ganz so toll; aber immerhin auch ein besonderes Erlebnis.


----------



## peterbe (27. Januar 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> Ohjé, verzweifelt habe ich versucht, euch zu erreichen - alles vergebens.
> 
> Dafür habe ich 1,5h wunderbare Nebel- und Frosttour gemacht. Für den Anfang eigentlich ganz gut. Nur, dass ich die gesamte Stadtscheide komplett ohne Licht zurück musste, war nicht ganz so toll; aber immerhin auch ein besonderes Erlebnis.



Warst du die 0176er Nummer? Ich war zu spät dran und kannte die Nummer nicht, deswegen kein Rückruf. Schade! Wir haben bis 18.45 gewartet, hatten dann eine tolle Frosttour: harte und trockene Böden wie den ganzen Winter noch nicht, viele schöne Trails, 30km, 2:30, 680hm

Dann nächste Woche ein neuer Versuch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailbiker66 (28. Januar 2009)

Hat Spaß gemacht heute und nicht mal ein Beinahesturz 

So kanns gerne erstmal weitergehen für mich....die Form kommt dann
auch wieder,denke ich

Ich würde am Sonntag um die Mittagzeit gern wieder ne Runde drehen...vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mitzufahren ?

Ich wollte auch mal fragen ob sich jemand hier vorstellen kann bei einem 24H-Rennen mitzumachen(Ende Mai oder Anfang August) 

Gruß Michael


----------



## SvenniLiteville (28. Januar 2009)

Mir hat es auch großen Spass gemacht, war meine erste richtige Tour dieses Jahr und meine Beine fühlen sich auch nur ein klein bisschen schwer an.

Ich kann am WE leder nicht biken, daher hoffe ich es Di wieder zu schaffen...


----------



## de_reu (30. Januar 2009)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> Ich würde am Sonntag um die Mittagzeit gern wieder ne Runde drehen...vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mitzufahren ?
> 
> Gruß Michael



Moinsen, ich wollte auf jenen am So. fahren, aber wenn du 24h Rennen  fahren wilst bist du mir wahrscheinlich zu schnell!?

Ich geh das lieber etwas relaxter an.... 

CU
De


----------



## SvenniLiteville (30. Januar 2009)

Moin Jungs,

Peter und ich werden uns morgen gegen 13:30h an der KH treffen und 2 Stündchen bei Sonnenschein 'ne Runde drehen, wer will mit????


----------



## Trailbiker66 (30. Januar 2009)

de_reu schrieb:


> Moinsen, ich wollte auf jenen am So. fahren, aber wenn du 24h Rennen fahren wilst bist du mir wahrscheinlich zu schnell!?
> 
> Ich geh das lieber etwas relaxter an....
> 
> ...


 
Hallo, ja will ich wohl,aber doch erst im Sommer 
Bin zur Zeit auch nicht in Form,also kommt mir relaxt sehr entgegen !

Kennst du dich in den Habes aus ? Ich bin erst seit kurzem in HH mit dem MTB unterwegs und nicht so ortskundig.

Wie wärs am SO so gegen 13.00 Uhr an der Kärntener Hütte ? 

Gruß Michael


----------



## peterbe (31. Januar 2009)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> Hallo, ja will ich wohl,aber doch erst im Sommer
> Bin zur Zeit auch nicht in Form,also kommt mir relaxt sehr entgegen !
> 
> Kennst du dich in den Habes aus ? Ich bin erst seit kurzem in HH mit dem MTB unterwegs und nicht so ortskundig.
> ...



Wenn ich es zeitlich hinbekomme, bin ich dabei und relaxtes Tempo allemal! War heute mit Svenni unterwegs und die Bedingungen in den HBs sind selten gut: kaum Matsch, tolle trockene Böden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flensbernd (31. Januar 2009)

Hi Delf,

ich bekomme morgen besuch, wobei ich noch nicht weiss, wann dieser kommt. also plant erstmal ohne mich...Bock hab ich allemal. 

see ya
bernd


----------



## flensbernd (31. Januar 2009)

mein handy spackt wieder rum, daher kann ich dich nicht anrufen delf...


----------



## de_reu (31. Januar 2009)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> Hallo, ja will ich wohl,aber doch erst im Sommer
> Bin zur Zeit auch nicht in Form,also kommt mir relaxt sehr entgegen !
> 
> Kennst du dich in den Habes aus ? Ich bin erst seit kurzem in HH mit dem MTB unterwegs und nicht so ortskundig.
> ...



Ô.K. 13:00 Steht!  Cu de


----------



## Kono (1. Februar 2009)

OK, das Biest ist wieder frei, dafür ist der Zubringertrail zum Hülsenberg jetzt blockiert. War das eine coole Runde heute, bei einsetzendem Schneefall über die schönsten Trails der Harburger Berge bügeln. Geil.
Da meine Ankündigungen seit geraumer Zeit fürn A**** sind, sage ich nicht, dass ich Dienstag wieder mit dabei bin 
Gruß
Arne


----------



## peterbe (1. Februar 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> OK, das Biest ist wieder frei, dafür ist der Zubringertrail zum Hülsenberg jetzt blockiert. War das eine coole Runde heute, bei einsetzendem Schneefall über die schönsten Trails der Harburger Berge bügeln. Geil.
> Da meine Ankündigungen seit geraumer Zeit fürn A**** sind, sage ich nicht, dass ich Dienstag wieder mit dabei bin
> Gruß
> Arne



Arne du Freak, schüsselst alleine durch den kaputten Hülsebergzubringer und wir direkt hinter dir her über die Stämme... Da sind wir ja heute wohl direkt aneinandervorbeigefahren. (Allerdings war der Eißendorfer Forst so trocken und fahrbar wie selten) Freu mich, wenn du Di wieder dabei bist!


----------



## hoedsch (1. Februar 2009)

Der untere Teil des Panzertrails ist nun auch Geschichte. Der komplette Berg wurde von Bäumen und sämtlichem Grünzeug nachhaltig befreit.
Vielleicht soll das aber auch nur eine Einladung an die Trailbauer sein. Denn fällen braucht man jetzt nichts mehr.


----------



## peterbe (1. Februar 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Der untere Teil des Panzertrails ist nun auch Geschichte. Der komplette Berg wurde von Bäumen und sämtlichem Grünzeug nachhaltig befreit.
> Vielleicht soll das aber auch nur eine Einladung an die Trailbauer sein. Denn fällen braucht man jetzt nichts mehr.



Du willst ja nur deine Machete schonen (oder warst du das da am Panzertrail?) Allerdings glaube ich, dass sich da schnell eine neue Linie finden lässt, wir waren letztens auf der anderen Seite der Panzerstraße und haben dort einige ganz nette kleine Trails gefunden, und zu dieser Zeit ist es dort tatsächlich ganz gut fahrbar, also brauchen wir den Panzertrail weiterhin als Traverse!


----------



## peterbe (3. Februar 2009)

Heute 18.30 DOD-Nightride wie immer: Licht, Helm, Tempo? mal sehen...


----------



## hoedsch (3. Februar 2009)

Ich habe heute ein Punktspiel und kann daher heute Abend leider nicht kommen.


----------



## Kono (3. Februar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Heute 18.30 DOD-Nightride wie immer: Licht, Helm, Tempo? mal sehen...



Tempo heute mal "Adagio"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (3. Februar 2009)

Bin auch dabei, und gegen Adagio hab ich nichts einzuwenden! 

Bis nachher!


----------



## Cyclon (3. Februar 2009)

ich dachte, wir machen jetzt endlich mal wieder mehr Tempo??? Jungs, die Saison steht langsam vor der Tür! 














Bis gleich!


----------



## peterbe (3. Februar 2009)

Na das Tempo war dann doch teilweise allegro, aber alle sind mitgezogen, mir hat es bärig Spaß gemacht, war vor allem mal nicht so kalt. Also: 34 km, 3h, zwischen 750 und 880 hm (Interpretation zwischen csx 60 und Mäusekino von Arne (wie heißt das? Hat das auch Lichtorgel? )


----------



## Kono (4. Februar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> mir hat es bärig Spaß gemacht, war vor allem mal nicht so kalt.


Stimmt, war 'ne bärige Runde und das Tempo war auch OK. Mein Trainingsrückstand  wurde oben ja immer ohne murren abgewartet . Mal schauen was der nächste Dienstag für Wetter bringt.
Die Idee mit der Tour um die Ratzeburger Seen sollten wir nicht aus den Augen verlieren.
Arne


----------



## Cyclon (4. Februar 2009)

oha!

wenn das so weitergeht, sind wir bald wieder auf der ersten Seite


----------



## hoedsch (4. Februar 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Die Idee mit der Tour um die Ratzeburger Seen sollten wir nicht aus den Augen verlieren.



Ich hoffe die Tour steht erst an, wenn man dort auch baden kann.
Besonders die Ecke bei Mölln mit dem Lütauer-, Drüsen-, und Krebssee ist sehr. Da bin ich auch schon mal gefahren.


----------



## peterbe (4. Februar 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Tour steht erst an, wenn man dort auch baden kann.
> Besonders die Ecke bei Mölln mit dem Lütauer-, Drüsen-, und Krebssee ist sehr. Da bin ich auch schon mal gefahren.




Du sprichst in Rätseln: Die Ecke ist sehr. Sehr was? Nass? Sonnig? Bergig?


----------



## hoedsch (4. Februar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Nass? Sonnig? Bergig?


Ja, der See beim Baden. An dem Tag ja. Hügelig. 
Insgesamt sehr nett.


----------



## Hegi (4. Februar 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Tour steht erst an, wenn man dort auch baden kann.
> Besonders die Ecke bei Mölln mit dem Lütauer-, Drüsen-, und Krebssee ist sehr. Da bin ich auch schon mal gefahren.



ciao clemens,

welche ecken hast du denn da erforscht? suche noch eine neue strecke in die gegend!

wir haben diese sehr trail-lastige runde dorthin gemacht!
war geil! 151 km! 

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.9956.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (4. Februar 2009)

Ich finde auch der Wetter seine Rolle spielt. Sollten Baden nur hügeligen Seen. Ja. 4 Bier.


----------



## gnss (4. Februar 2009)

Ich habe noch irgendwo die Tracks von der Ratzeburg-CTF, Büchen-Mölln-Büchen und E1 von Aumühle bis Lübeck an Ratzeburg vorbei gebunkert. Ein wenig wärmer darf es für so eine Tour schon sein, aber warum warten bis auch das Seewasser warm ist?


----------



## hoedsch (4. Februar 2009)

gnss schrieb:


> aber warum warten bis auch das Seewasser warm ist?


Weil dann das Baden angenehmer ist.

Ich würde aber bei gutem Wetter aber auch schon mal früher dahin fahren.
Selbst kenne ich nur Lütauer-, Drüsen-, und Krebssee und die Strecke von der CTF mit Küchen- und Ratzeburger See. Weitere Vorschläge werden gern genommen.


----------



## peterbe (4. Februar 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Weil dann das Baden angenehmer ist.
> 
> Ich würde aber bei gutem Wetter aber auch schon mal früher dahin fahren.
> Selbst kenne ich nur Lütauer-, Drüsen-, und Krebssee und die Strecke von der CTF mit Küchen- und Ratzeburger See. Weitere Vorschläge werden gern genommen.



Hier sind ja immer alle krank im DOD-WP-Team, da sollten wir die Tour mal ganz bald machen und ein Eisbaden im Küchensee integrieren, das stärkt die Widerstandskraft. Anschließend kenn ich da am Küchensee ein wunderbares Cafe zum Grog-Trinken.


----------



## Kono (4. Februar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> ... Eisbaden im Küchensee integrieren...


Spätestens dann liegt das DOD-Nightrider-WP-Team kollektiv mehr tot als lebendig danieder .


----------



## John Rico (4. Februar 2009)

Schöne Tour, schei$$ Cinch-Buchse, unangenehmer Heimweg (um die Tour aus meiner Sicht zusammenzufassen). Wo seid ihr denn noch lang, das Biest hoch und dann zurück oder habt ihr noch weitere Kreise gezogen?
Und Peter, was ist los mit dir, hätte drauf gewettet, dass von dir dazu ein kleiner Kommentar kommt. 

Wann habt ihr denn über eine Ratzburg-Tour gesprochen? Habt wahrscheinlich gewartet, bis meine Lampe tot war, was? 
Die CTF vor zwei oder drei Jahren war wirklich nett, aber wo die genau lang ging? 
Beim Eisbaden stelle ich mich hiermit offiziell als Fotograf zur Verfügung, einer muss das ja schließlich dokumentieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailbiker66 (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

würde am Sonntag so um 12.00 Uhr ab KH gern wieder ne Runde durch
die Habes drehen . Hat jemand Zeit und Lust ? 

Da ich von Montag bis Mittwoch in München bin ,fällt der Dienstagabend leider aus für mich 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Cyclon (5. Februar 2009)

wenn du Lust hast, kannst du dich auch dem sog. Klassikertreffen am Sonntag um 11:00 anschließen. Ist ne nette Truppe, nicht ganz im Wettkampftempo wie bei uns immer.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5556195#post5556195


----------



## Kono (5. Februar 2009)

Yeah! Genau meine Zielgruppe 
Wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, hole ich am Sonntag mal mein gutes altes Lila-Stahl-Schwein (und das ist definitiv ein Klassiker ) aus dem Schuppen und werde mich an der KH einfinden.
@Cyclon: Kommst du auch?
Arne


----------



## Cyclon (5. Februar 2009)

nee - Wochenende ist bei mir ja vor allem Familienzeit. Diesen Sonntag sind wir aber auch noch bei Freunden.

Übrigens kann es dir auch passieren, dass du mit deinem lila Stahl-Schwein dann der einzige Klassiker bist - hab ja nicht umsonst *sog.* Klassikertreffen geschrieben. Mittlerweile übernehmen da die Cannondale Aluschlitten langsam die Oberhand!


----------



## John Rico (6. Februar 2009)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> würde am Sonntag so um 12.00 Uhr ab KH gern wieder ne Runde durch
> die Habes drehen . Hat jemand Zeit und Lust ?
> ...



Hi Michael!

Ich wäre dabei, vor 12 Uhr schaffe ich es eh nicht. Das Wetter scheint zwar kalt, aber trocken zu werden, passt also auch!
Wieder wie vor zwei Wochen, sprich etwas entspannter und dafür etwas länger?

@Arne: Ich denke wir fahren wieder sehr entspannt, falls du 11 Uhr nicht schaffst, sollte unser Tempo für dich auch passen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Kono (6. Februar 2009)

12 Uhr, entspannt und dafür etwas länger kommt mir doch SEHR entgegen  Außerdem kann dann der Klassiker im Schuppen bleiben, wer holt schon bei so einem Sauwetter sein Oldtimer aus der Garage?
Versuche zu kommen, sollte ich nicht da sein, wartet nicht auf mich.
Gruß und schönes WE
Arne


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo!
Bin aus Lauenburg! Hat jemand mal einen Startpunkt für eine Tour morgen?


----------



## hoedsch (6. Februar 2009)

Keine Ahnung, wo du morgen fahren willst, aber hier wird Sonntag gefahren.


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Februar 2009)

Klar! 
Wollte ja nur einen startpunkt wissen!


----------



## hoedsch (6. Februar 2009)

Die Touren starten immer an der Kärntner Hütte, Cuxhavener Str. 55c.
Dort ist ein großer Parkplatz. Falls man mit der S-Bahn anreist, dann bis Neuwiedenthal und ein Stück an der B73 lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter006 (6. Februar 2009)

Moin.
Wenn es geht würde ich gerne am Sonntag um 12Uhr  eine Runde mit euch drehen , wenn ich nicht zu langsam für euch bin. Hab erst August  Letztes Jahr mit dem MTB fahren angefangen.
Zu meiner Person  bin 39 Jahre jung und komme aus Hohnstorf. Das Reicht fürs erste.

Gruß Peter


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Februar 2009)

Hi Peter !

Ich komme aus Lauenburg. Evtl. können wir ja mal zusammen fahren !
PM !


----------



## peter006 (6. Februar 2009)

Hi...
das können wir machen........

Gruß Peter


----------



## Trailbiker66 (6. Februar 2009)

Also Sonntag 12.00 Uhr an der KH steht damit....freut mich 
gerne auch mit Peter und Marco 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Kono (7. Februar 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Bin aus Lauenburg! Hat jemand mal einen Startpunkt für eine Tour morgen?



So. 8.2. 12:00 Uhr hier.


----------



## Trailbiker66 (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo Kono,

hier mal die besprochenen Links für 24H-Rennen 

http://www.singletrail.net/

http://www.radamring.de/de/mtb/news/

Gruß Michael


----------



## de_reu (7. Februar 2009)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> Also Sonntag 12.00 Uhr an der KH steht damit....freut mich
> gerne auch mit Peter und Marco
> 
> Gruß Michael



Bin auch mit am Start..

CU de


----------



## peterbe (7. Februar 2009)

Nützt ja nix, da bin ich wohl auch dabei (wenns nicht zu doll regnet)


----------



## OBRADY (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo...

Wir sind morgen auch mit von der Partie...

Gruß
Anja+Janny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (7. Februar 2009)

Das Wetter heute läßt ja nichts Gutes hoffen ... 

Könntet ihr hier bitte bis 9:30 Uhr posten, ob die Tour stattfindet oder mir ne SMS schicken, sollte es morgen wieder regnen und ihr euch entscheidet, nicht zu fahren?
Bin nicht zu Hause und würde mich morgen nicht auf den Weg machen, wenn die Tour ausfällt.

Hoffentlich bis morgen!
Sven


----------



## hoedsch (7. Februar 2009)

Die Tour findet statt. Bis morgen um 12 Uhr.


----------



## LOW-EndZ (7. Februar 2009)

wäre auch dabei wenn das wetter passt. komm aber leider aus uetersen, bei pinneberg und müsste früh genug bescheid wissen ob die tour stattfindet und ob jemand auch mit der bahn kommt und neuwiedenthal austeigt und mit mir kh hingurkt.


----------



## hoedsch (7. Februar 2009)

LOW-EndZ schrieb:


> wäre auch dabei wenn das wetter passt. komm aber leider aus uetersen, bei pinneberg und müsste früh genug bescheid wissen ob die tour stattfindet und ob jemand auch mit der bahn kommt und neuwiedenthal austeigt und mit mir kh hingurkt.


Ich hatte doch gerade geschrieben, dass die Tour stattfindet. Glaubt mir denn niemand?


----------



## Trailbiker66 (7. Februar 2009)

doch ! ich !


----------



## LOW-EndZ (7. Februar 2009)

sorry, du hast geantwortet während ich geschrieben habe^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (7. Februar 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich hatte doch gerade geschrieben, dass die Tour stattfindet. Glaubt mir denn niemand?



Ich glaube an dich und bin nur noch 3 WP-Punkte hinter dir....


----------



## LOW-EndZ (7. Februar 2009)

kommst du auch peter??? wenn ja kannst mich von altona mitnehmen? oder ne andere sbahn station, müsste sonst mit bahn bis wiedenthal fahren


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Februar 2009)

wie was... tanzt du jetzt auf zwei hochzeiten?


----------



## peter006 (8. Februar 2009)

Hi
Ich werde morgen lieber doch nicht dabei sein, denn meine Ausrüstung für dieses Wetter ist noch nicht besonders. Vielleicht das nächste Mal wenn das Wetter etwas besser ist.....
Wünsche euch viel Spaß morgen und Trockenes Wetter.

Gruß Peter


----------



## chridsche (8. Februar 2009)

man man man, hoffentlich krieg ich morgen noch einen Parkplatz an der KH
...bis später!


----------



## John Rico (8. Februar 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich hatte doch gerade geschrieben, dass die Tour stattfindet. Glaubt mir denn niemand?



Ich glaube dir auch und mach mich dann mal auf den Weg.

Bis nachher!


----------



## Kono (8. Februar 2009)

chridsche schrieb:


> man man man, hoffentlich krieg ich morgen noch einen Parkplatz an der KH
> ...bis später!


Stimmt, der Parkplatz dürfte heute recht voll sein. Bleiben ja noch die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel.
Habe gerade nochmal das Niederschlagsradar und die Wetterlage übergeprüft. Eine Regenjacke könnte man für alle Fälle heute noch mit in den Rucksack packen. Im ganzen sieht die Wetterlage für heute Vormittag etwas instabil aus, sollte sich aber zum Nachmittag hin verbessern.
Also: 12:00 Uhr KH.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## Kono (8. Februar 2009)

Das war doch mal wieder eine super schöne Runde heute. Vielen Dank an Peter, der uns Zielsicher durch die verschlungenen Tiefen und Höhen der Harburger Berge und Fischbeker Heide geführt hat. Sogar der "Sanz"-Trail wurde gefunden und bezwungen.
Für Dienstag haben die Wetterkundigen den ganzen Tag Regen angekündigt. Abwarten...
Gruß
Arne


----------



## John Rico (8. Februar 2009)

War wirklich wieder eine richtig schöne Runde mit vielen guten Trails und moderatem Tempo! 
Dank an den Guide für eine schöne Trailwahl und an den Wettermann für teils sogar sonniges Wetter!

Falls es noch nicht alle wissen: Zurück bin ich noch etwas durch die Haake und habe festgestellt, dass die Wege bei der Buskehre Kuhtrifft wieder frei sind, die bei einem der letzten Nightrides völlig zu waren. Sprich der Hügel, der zwischen den beiden Wegen liegt, die von der Buskehre zu den beiden Autobahnunterführungen gehen (weiß nicht, wie ichs besser beschreiben soll). Somit könnte auch Meyer's Park wieder frei sein und wir können mal schauen, was dort von den Trails noch übrig ist.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Janny (8. Februar 2009)

Gerne wieder - Spass gehabt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanz (8. Februar 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Sogar der "Sanz"-Trail wurde gefunden und bezwungen.



Welcher?

Wir waren heute auch mit 13 Leuten unterwegs. Sobald Ihr wieder ohne Licht fahrt stoße ich wieder Dienstags dazu.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## hoedsch (8. Februar 2009)

Mit Sanz-Trail war der Trail in der Mitte der Panzerringstrecke gemeint. Das schöne schmale Teil, welches immer steil berauf und bergab führt.


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (8. Februar 2009)

Hi Andre,

ich glaub, Du hast ein super Silber Fahrwerk bekommen.

Fahrt ihr regelmäßig am Sonntag Kärtner Hütte 12 Uhr?

Gruss
Doris


----------



## Sanz (8. Februar 2009)

Iron-Gun-D schrieb:


> Hi Andre,
> 
> ich glaub, Du hast ein super Silber Fahrwerk bekommen.
> 
> ...




Hallo Doris, leider noch nicht. Wir fahren zwar regelmäßig aber nicht zu dem Termin. Melde dich, aber nicht mehr jetzt, der alte Mann muß schlafen gehen;-)

Gruß Andre


----------



## Catsoft (9. Februar 2009)

Sanz schrieb:


> Hallo Doris, leider noch nicht. Wir fahren zwar regelmäßig aber nicht zu dem Termin. Melde dich, aber nicht mehr jetzt, der alte Mann muß schlafen gehen;-)
> 
> Gruß Andre



Du junger Hüpfer


----------



## peterbe (10. Februar 2009)

Und, was geht heute? ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob bei dem Matschschnee der Wald fahrbar ist. Wer hätte Interesse?


----------



## Putcho (10. Februar 2009)

Heute, 10.02.2009, sage ich ab. Mir ist es doch zu feucht und matschig.
Den Wetterfesten wünsche ich viel Spaß..
Putcho


----------



## Kono (10. Februar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Und, was geht heute? ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob bei dem Matschschnee der Wald fahrbar ist. Wer hätte Interesse?


Das schlechte Gewissen quält mich ja, aber zur Gesunderhaltung trägt das heutige Wetter bestimmt nicht bei. Die Wettervorhersage für heute Abend ist obendrein nur als bescheiden zu Bezeichnen und Im Wald dürfte alles nur matschig und pitsche patsche nass sein. Ne, ich bin raus für heute.
Mit etwas Glück könnte aber der Donnerstag ein Volltreffer werden -> Wetter. -2°C bei leichtem Schneefall. 
Arne


----------



## peterbe (10. Februar 2009)

Ich würde wohl eine kurze Matschrunde fahren, mein Rad ist eh noch nicht geputzt. 18.30 KH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (10. Februar 2009)

Ich schaffe es jetzt eh nicht mehr rechtzeitig am Start zu sein, von daher wünsche ich Peter eine schöne Runde. Ob mit Brust oder Kraul ist egal.


----------



## peterbe (10. Februar 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es jetzt eh nicht mehr rechtzeitig am Start zu sein, von daher wünsche ich Peter eine schöne Runde. Ob mit Brust oder Kraul ist egal.



Alleine schwimme ich nicht durch die Matsche, dann zieh ich mir heut halt mal die Laufschuhe an - vielleicht dann Donnerstag.


----------



## Cyclon (10. Februar 2009)

ich sage mal: ob kurz oder lang können wir immernoch vor Ort entscheiden!

Ich bin dabei 

Donnerstag bin ich nicht dabei.


----------



## Cyclon (10. Februar 2009)

ja wie jetzt Peter: allein wärst du ja jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## peterbe (10. Februar 2009)

Okay, dann komm ich jetzt in die Hufen und versuche, pünktlich zu sein.


----------



## John Rico (10. Februar 2009)

Hab auch erst überlegt, aber nachdem ich grad draußen war und es zu nieseln beginnt, bin ich heute Weichei und werd mich auf Wohnzimmersport beschränken.

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (10. Februar 2009)

ich hätt noch'n paar Schwimmwesten, bin immernoch in Köln am schuften und nächste Woche im Skigebiet.

Meld mich wenn ich wieder zurück bin!


----------



## peterbe (10. Februar 2009)

Bullshit, Schwimmwesten, Niesel, Kraulen! Ihr Warmduscher und Sesselpupser; ihr habt einen der besten Nightrides des Jahres verpasst: kaum an der KH losgefahren, fing es bärig an zu schneien, so dass wir nach wenigen km Matsche nur noch geschlossene Schneedecke hatten, oben an der Schulenburgs Eiche bis zu 10cm feinster Powder. Bergan war es meist Quälerei mit wenig Grip, aber berab; gesurft wie junge Götter. 28km, 2:20, 500 hm und ein breites Grinsen vor Spaß an der wundervollen Tour!


----------



## hoedsch (10. Februar 2009)

Nützt ja nix. Vor 19:15 Uhr hätte ich es eh nicht geschafft.


----------



## Cyclon (10. Februar 2009)

Das war echt geil!


----------



## peterbe (11. Februar 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Nützt ja nix. Vor 19:15 Uhr hätte ich es eh nicht geschafft.



Wenn du nächste mal später einsteigen möchtest, können wir das bestimmt einplanen, lg Peter


----------



## Kono (11. Februar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> ... Bergan war es meist Quälerei mit wenig Grip, aber berab; gesurft wie junge Götter...


Wer ist hier der Freak? 
Ich habe gestern in der fraglichen Zeit ein paar mal aus dem Fenster geguckt und dachte so bei mir: "Die sind nicht los, niemals...." 
Bis demnächst
Arne


----------



## peterbe (11. Februar 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Wer ist hier der Freak?
> Ich habe gestern in der fraglichen Zeit ein paar mal aus dem Fenster geguckt und dachte so bei mir: "Die sind nicht los, niemals...."
> Bis demnächst
> Arne



Natürlich sind wir Freaks, aber du fehltest uns. Alle deine grauen Haare wären vor kindlicher Freude im Schnee wieder schwarz geworden


----------



## Kono (11. Februar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Alle deine grauen Haare wären vor kindlicher Freude im Schnee wieder schwarz geworden


Ach mist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Ich hatte mich gestern Abend in meinen Fahrrad-Bastel-Keller verkrochen und mein Trekkingbike fertig repariert. Zum Schluss neue Bremsbeläge drauf und dann die Bremsen auf das neue Laufrad ausgerichtet. Wer jemals eine Magura HS Felgenbremse installiert hat, weis das ich jetzt noch mehr graue Haare habe . Was für eine elendige Fummelei.
Arne


----------



## SvenniLiteville (11. Februar 2009)

Ich habe gestern in der fraglichen Zeit ein paar mal aus dem Fenster geguckt und dachte so bei mir: "Die sind nicht los, niemals...." 

...genau das habe ich auch gedacht, als ich gegen 20:00h Höhe Heimfeld vorbei kam

LG u. bis übernächste Woche, dann bin ich wieder mit von der Patie


----------



## Cyclon (11. Februar 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Wer ist hier der Freak?
> Ich habe gestern in der fraglichen Zeit ein paar mal aus dem Fenster geguckt und dachte so bei mir: "Die sind nicht los, niemals...."
> Bis demnächst
> Arne



und gegen Ende der gestrigen Tour waren wir uns sicher, dass ihr Nicht- Mitfahrer spätestens zu dem Zeitpunkt schon lange bereut hättet, nicht mitgekommen zu sein!
Wie man sich täuschen kann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (11. Februar 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> und gegen Ende der gestrigen Tour waren wir uns sicher, dass ihr Nicht- Mitfahrer spätestens zu dem Zeitpunkt schon lange bereut hättet, nicht mitgekommen zu sein!
> Wie man sich täuschen kann ...



Ich hab nach meiner "Wohnzimmer-Runde" zwar rausgeschaut und gedacht: "Oh, ist ja mal wieder alles weiß, besser als Regen", war aber auch fest davon überzeugt, dass ihr maximal 30-45 Minuten durchgehalten habt.


----------



## hsjunior (11. Februar 2009)

Moín moin zusammen

ich frage mich gerade ob ihr noch einen neuen mit auf die Runde nehmt!?

Ich komme aus Kakenstorf ( Buchholz ) und hab mich vor ein paar Tagen hier eingetragen und suche Leute wo ich mitfahren kann.....

Kurz Info über mich .... ,Bj.´70 , Kodition.... mittel ,......???

Bis denn und ´nen schönen Abend noch


----------



## Cyclon (11. Februar 2009)

Sag mal, Herr B

wo sind eigentlich die Bilder geblieben?


----------



## peterbe (11. Februar 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> Sag mal, Herr B
> 
> wo sind eigentlich die Bilder geblieben?



Mein tolles Fotohandy hat nicht veröffentlichbare Fotos produziert...

Ich werde sie die Tage mal nachbearbeiten und in mein Album stellen.


----------



## Trailbiker66 (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
gesund aus München zurück frage ich jetzt mal ob jemand
am Samstag 14.00Uhr ne Runde mitfährt ...Start KH 

Gruß Michael


----------



## John Rico (11. Februar 2009)

Samstag schaffe ich es nicht rechtzeitig, über Sonntag können wir gerne reden.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Trailbiker66 (11. Februar 2009)

Hi Sven,
Sonntag kann ich leider nicht ,deshalb habe ich Samstag
vorgeschlagen 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Kono (12. Februar 2009)

hsjunior schrieb:


> Moín moin zusammen
> 
> ich frage mich gerade ob ihr noch einen neuen mit auf die Runde nehmt!?
> 
> ...


Hallo Kollege .
Einfach hier mal mitlesen, zur Kärntner Hütte kommen und Mitfahren. Die einzigen Vorraussetzungen fürs Mitfahren sind das tragen eines Helmes und für Nightrides das vorhanden sein einer entsprechenden Lichtanlage.
Bis demnächst
Arne


----------



## spudi (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo DOD-Biker!

Ich wollte Samstag morgens mit n paar Leuten in die Hüttener Berge.
Wie sieht es denn da jetzt aus? Liegt jetzt dick Schnee oder ist es doch eher tief?
Ich bin da jetzt 2x meine Standard-Runde gefahren und frage mich, ob ich bei dieser Witterung 
alle Wege wiederfinde und ob es sich z.Z. generell überhaupt lohnt, aus Kiel anzureisen, 
oder ob wir den Ausflug doch lieber verschieben sollten...

Erzählt doch mal! 
Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (12. Februar 2009)

spudi schrieb:


> Hallo DOD-Biker!
> 
> Ich wollte Samstag morgens mit n paar Leuten in die Hüttener Berge.


Schön. Viel Spaß! Erzahl uns hinterher unbedingt noch wie's war.


----------



## spudi (12. Februar 2009)

Danke! Noch ist aber wie gesagt die Frage, ob wir überhaupt fahren...

Karsten


----------



## peterbe (12. Februar 2009)

spudi schrieb:


> Danke! Noch ist aber wie gesagt die Frage, ob wir überhaupt fahren...
> 
> Karsten



Aber was sollen wir zu den Hüttener Bergen sagen? ich weiß, da gibt es irgendwie so eine Autobahnraststätte kürz vor Dänemark... Aber unsere Destination sind die Harburger Berge. Meinst du vielleicht diese?


----------



## spudi (12. Februar 2009)

Aaaaaah, Mist! 
Jetzt habe ich die schon wieder verwechselt! Noch nichtmal über Konos anspielung bin ich gefallen...
Also, tauscht im Text die HüBe gegen die HaBe und dann könnt Ihr bestimmt was dazu sagen...

Karsten


----------



## hsjunior (12. Februar 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Hallo Kollege .
> Einfach hier mal mitlesen, zur Kärntner Hütte kommen und Mitfahren. Die einzigen Vorraussetzungen fürs Mitfahren sind das tragen eines Helmes und für Nightrides das vorhanden sein einer entsprechenden Lichtanlage.
> Bis demnächst
> Arne


 

Hi Arne,

das mach ich auf jeden Fall 

Licht und Helm hab ich , fehlt nur der Termin und wenn ich nicht wieder arbeiten muß bin ich dabei!!

Also  drücken und bis denn

Holger


----------



## peterbe (12. Februar 2009)

hsjunior schrieb:


> Hi Arne,
> 
> Licht und Helm hab ich
> 
> Holger



Zum Thema Licht: dir ist klar, dass wir durch stockdunklen Wald fahren? Wir haben festgestellt, dass zum sicheren Teilnehmen mindestens eine IBC-Lampe vergleichbar 35 Watt oder mindestens eine 2 LED vergleichbar Hope notwendig ist, um sich sicher fortzubewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hsjunior (12. Februar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Zum Thema Licht: dir ist klar, dass wir durch stockdunklen Wald fahren? Wir haben festgestellt, dass zum sicheren Teilnehmen mindestens eine IBC-Lampe vergleichbar 35 Watt oder mindestens eine 2 LED vergleichbar Hope notwendig ist, um sich sicher fortzubewegen.


 

Danke für den Hinweis, hab gleich mal meine Leuchte rausgesucht....,
5 LED , Cat Eye  stht drauf und ist schön hell
Ich hab allerdings auch kein Vergleich zur Hand, aber ich denke das geht.

gruß


----------



## hsjunior (12. Februar 2009)

hsjunior schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, hab gleich mal meine Leuchte rausgesucht....,
> 5 LED , Cat Eye stht drauf und ist schön hell
> Ich hab allerdings auch kein Vergleich zur Hand, aber ich denke das geht.
> 
> gruß


 

ohoh... da war ich wohl etwas schnell...
hab mal eben " IBC Lampe " gegooglet... man sind die hell


----------



## gnss (12. Februar 2009)

Eine HL-EL300G wird nicht reichen.


----------



## peterbe (12. Februar 2009)

hsjunior schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, hab gleich mal meine Leuchte rausgesucht....,
> 5 LED , Cat Eye  stht drauf und ist schön hell
> Ich hab allerdings auch kein Vergleich zur Hand, aber ich denke das geht.
> 
> gruß



meinst du tatsächlich diesen hammerhellen Baustrahler?





Wahnsinn, damit würde Sven nicht mal beim Ausfall seiner IBC den Wurzeltrail runterschieben...


----------



## hsjunior (12. Februar 2009)

Das ist übel. Da muß ich wohl noch mal Shoppen gehen oder warten bis es länger hell ist....


----------



## hsjunior (12. Februar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> meinst du tatsächlich diesen hammerhellen Baustrahler?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

NEEE,  so grottieg sieht meine dann doch nicht aus


----------



## hsjunior (12. Februar 2009)

...gefunden !!!!

Soeine hab ich...


----------



## hsjunior (12. Februar 2009)

.... ist wohl auch nicht viel besser , oder ??


----------



## gnss (12. Februar 2009)

richtig.


----------



## peterbe (12. Februar 2009)

hsjunior schrieb:


> ...gefunden !!!!
> 
> Soeine hab ich...



Ich glaube, da müssen andere beurteilen, ob die in den HBs bei Nacht taugt... Ich enthalte mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (12. Februar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, damit würde Sven nicht mal beim Ausfall seiner IBC den Wurzeltrail runterschieben...



Ich hab mich ja schon gewundert, wann endlich mal wieder ein Spruch aus deinem Lager kommt! 
Wobei der Spruch echt klasse ist! 

Bin übr. grad wieder am basteln, hoffentlich bin ich beim nächsten Nightride mal wieder ohne Wackelkontakt und vorzeitigem Ausfall dabei.


----------



## peterbe (12. Februar 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ich hab mich ja schon gewundert, wann endlich mal wieder ein Spruch aus deinem Lager kommt!
> Wobei der Spruch echt klasse ist!



Danke, aber wer den Spott hat, brauch den Schaden nicht fürchten. Ich musste jetzt mal nach zwei Nightrides meinen Akku wieder an die Ladestation hängen, er mahnte mich mit Blinklicht.


----------



## hsjunior (12. Februar 2009)

Ok , ich habs verstanden..
Meine Lampe ist MÜLL !!

Was würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen ?? Und was kostet ein vernüftiges Lämple.??


----------



## John Rico (12. Februar 2009)

Nun, Selbstbau a la IBC ist für 100 - 120  realisierbar. Anleitungen dazu gibt es zu Hauf, google z.B. mal nach Luxilus oder such hier im Forum, z.B. Joerky hat auch eine gemacht.

Ansonsten fängt es wohl bei Hope an, wenn du eine Lampe haben willst, die vernünftig ausleuchtet. Preislich bist du da bei 300  (+/- 50), hab die genauen Preise nicht im Kopf. 
Nach oben reiht sich dann Lupine an, je nach Lampe zwischen 500 (Wilma) und 1000 (Betty)  (grob geschätzt).

Günstiger und fertig eigentlich nur als Kompromis, z.B. hat sich die Fenix bewährt, wobei man zwei braucht.

Für genauere Infos einfach mal etwas im Elektronik-Forum stöbern, da findest du Abend- bzw. Wochenend-füllende Infos.


----------



## hsjunior (12. Februar 2009)

Autsch....

ich wollte kein neues Rad sondern nur ´ne Leucht


----------



## spudi (13. Februar 2009)

@hsjunior: Frag die Leute doch mal, ob sie Dir für eine Tour was leihen können...

So, wie siehts denn nun aus in den Habe? Ist es sehr verschneit?
Ich wollte wie gesagt morgen früh aus Kiel anreisen, aber wenns dort zu winterlich ist, überleg ichs mir nochmal.

Karsten


----------



## hoedsch (13. Februar 2009)

Ich war gestern in den HaBe. Es ist streckenweise winterlich, teilweise auch ohne Schnee, wenig Eis. Alles ist gut fahrbar mit leicht reduzierter Geschwindigkeit. Im Augenblick schneit es wieder.
Ich gehe morgen auch in die HaBe, allerdings mit Schlitten. Ich habe gestern ein paar schöne Bahnen gefunden.


----------



## Kono (13. Februar 2009)

hsjunior schrieb:


> Autsch....
> 
> ich wollte kein neues Rad sondern nur ´ne Leucht


Die Tage werden ja wieder länger...


----------



## spudi (13. Februar 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich war gestern in den HaBe. Es ist streckenweise winterlich, teilweise auch ohne Schnee, wenig Eis. Alles ist gut fahrbar mit leicht reduzierter Geschwindigkeit. Im Augenblick schneit es wieder.
> Ich gehe morgen auch in die HaBe, allerdings mit Schlitten. Ich habe gestern ein paar schöne Bahnen gefunden.


Danke! Ich glaube, wir verschieben die Tour auf "schönere" Tage. Obwohl der Schnee ja auch seinen Reiz hat...

Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (13. Februar 2009)

spudi schrieb:


> ... Noch nichtmal über Konos anspielung bin ich gefallen...


 War ja nur Spaß 
Hier (Hamburg-Harburg) schneit es gerade bei Temperaturen um die -2°C. (Mist, das Zeugs bleibt schön liegen und ich darf es wahrscheinlich gleich wieder vom Gehweg schieben.)
Aber schau am WE doch einfach mal vorbei, solange es nicht wie aus Eimern schüttet ist es in den Harburger Bergen eigentlich immer irgendwie "fahrbar". (Man muss nur den eigenen Anspruch anpassen )
Arne


----------



## John Rico (13. Februar 2009)

10:18 Uhr, Update:
Es schneit immer noch und mittlerweile sollten wir hier in Harburg die 5 cm geschafft haben.
Da es um 0° sind, könnte es sich recht schnell in ziemlich viel Matsch verwandeln.
Falls es kälter wird: Super geiles Bike-Wetter!


----------



## hoedsch (13. Februar 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> (Mist, das Zeugs bleibt schön liegen und ich darf es wahrscheinlich gleich wieder vom Gehweg schieben.)


Genau. Und dann haben wir wieder Schneeschieben als alternative Sportart. Du musst aber die halbe Stunde schaffen!



John Rico schrieb:


> Da es um 0° sind, könnte es sich recht schnell in ziemlich viel Matsch verwandeln.
> Falls es kälter wird: Super geiles Bike-Wetter!


Im Wald wird es keinen Matsch geben. Bestes Schlittenwetter!


----------



## peterbe (13. Februar 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Genau. Und dann haben wir wieder Schneeschieben als alternative Sportart. Du musst aber die halbe Stunde schaffen!
> 
> 
> Im Wald wird es keinen Matsch geben. Bestes Schlittenwetter!



Nicht nur zum Schlittenfahren! Was gibts schöneres, als über eine festgefahrene/festgetretene Schneedecke zu biken? (Vorausgesetzt, man probiert es nicht mit Racing Ralphs...), also, lasst uns am Wochenende biken. Und ich finde, es lohnt dafür auch die Anfahrt aus Kiel!


----------



## spudi (13. Februar 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> War ja nur Spaß


Weiß ich doch! 
Wir haben die Tour jetzt aber abgesagt, weil Euren Wald könnt Ihr alleine durchfegen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Die Tour werden wir nächsten Monat nachholen, bis dahin werde ich die hiesigen Wälder freiräumen.

Karsten


----------



## Kono (13. Februar 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Genau. Und dann haben wir wieder Schneeschieben als alternative Sportart. Du musst aber die halbe Stunde schaffen!


Das ist kein Spaß! Das ist eine der bittersten Sportarten, die die Gegend hier zu bieten hat. Echt!   
Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (13. Februar 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Nun, Selbstbau a la IBC ist für 100 - 120  realisierbar. Anleitungen dazu gibt es zu Hauf, google z.B. mal nach Luxilus oder such hier im Forum, z.B. Joerky hat auch eine gemacht.
> 
> Ansonsten fängt es wohl bei Hope an, wenn du eine Lampe haben willst, die vernünftig ausleuchtet. Preislich bist du da bei 300  (+/- 50), hab die genauen Preise nicht im Kopf.
> Nach oben reiht sich dann Lupine an, je nach Lampe zwischen 500 (Wilma) und 1000 (Betty)  (grob geschätzt).
> ...



Als helmlampe bieten sich aber die Singlebeam von Hope an. Ist gar nicht mal schlecht. Besser sind natürlich die Flakscheinwerfer. Die Tesla von Lupine oder die Hope Vision 4 sind IHMO empfehlenswert. Für die Wilma gibt es IMHO keine Daseinberechtigung mehr. Die Links sind nur zur Verdeutlichung, die Teile beommst du woanders günstiger 

Robert


----------



## hoedsch (13. Februar 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Das ist kein Spaß! Das ist eine der bittersten Sportarten, die die Gegend hier zu bieten hat. Echt!
> Arne


Mmm, heute 35 Minuten. Wo bleibt da die Form?


----------



## John Rico (13. Februar 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Das ist kein Spaß! Das ist eine der bittersten Sportarten, die die Gegend hier zu bieten hat. Echt!
> Arne



Du hast jetzt nicht ernsthaft Schnee-schippen als Alternative Sportart eingetragen, oder?!?
Oh mann, das ist ja schon wieder Punkte scheffeln um jeden Preis ... 

@Peter:
Wir sollten uns am WE wirklich ein paar (richtge) Punkte erarbeiten! Wie gesagt, ich kann nur am Sonntag, wer noch?


----------



## Kono (13. Februar 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt nicht ernsthaft Schnee-schippen als Alternative Sportart eingetragen, oder?!?


Doch! Und das ist mein bitterer Ernst! Jeder der jetzt schmunzelt, darf beim nächsten Schneesturm gerne mal für mich einspringen. Ab 3cm Schnee ein gratis Bier pro 100m inklusive. 
Arne


----------



## John Rico (13. Februar 2009)

Schade, dass ich kein Gerüstbauer bin, wenn nur um harte Arbeit geht, hätte ich mehr Punkte als alle anderen! 
Aber villeicht solllte ich mir überlegen, meine BOC Zeit einzutragen, zumindest wenn ich diese schei$$ schweren Elektroräder schrauben muss. 

Spaß beiseite, ich befürchte mal, dass wir am WE entweder im Schlamm versinken oder wieder Schlittschuhe brauchen, momentan taut's hier leider fleißg bei  + 5°


----------



## hsjunior (13. Februar 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt nicht ernsthaft Schnee-schippen als Alternative Sportart eingetragen, oder?!?
> Oh mann, das ist ja schon wieder Punkte scheffeln um jeden Preis ...
> 
> @Peter:
> Wir sollten uns am WE wirklich ein paar (richtge) Punkte erarbeiten! Wie gesagt, ich kann nur am Sonntag, wer noch?


 


Da würde ich mich doch glatt mal erklinken. 
Kommt nur noch auf die Uhrzeit und das Wedder an !! Da ich ja neu dabei wäre würd´s zum kennenlernen der HaBe schön sein wenns hell ist  Nicht das ich mich gleich bei der ersten Fahrt in eine Schlucht stürze :kotz:


----------



## peterbe (13. Februar 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Für die Wilma gibt es IMHO keine Daseinberechtigung mehr. Die Links sind nur zur Verdeutlichung, die Teile beommst du woanders günstiger
> 
> Robert



Wie kommst du denn darauf? Meiner Meinung nach rutscht die Tesla nah an die Leistung der Wilma und ist, bei vergleichbarem Akku, über 140 euro günstiger, jedoch leuchtet die Wilma einen Tick gleichmäßiger aus bei weichererem Übergang. Und solange sie noch gekauft wird?


----------



## de_reu (13. Februar 2009)

Ich hör immer nur was von Leuchten,
Wat is 'nen nu mit fahren?

Cu Delf


----------



## chridsche (13. Februar 2009)

ich komm mit
...pünktlich!!!


----------



## de_reu (13. Februar 2009)

chridsche schrieb:


> ich komm mit
> ...pünktlich!!!



Das wäre ja Prühmjähre!!! 

Ich mach das mal vom Wetter abhängig, und vom abend...

@ Peter:
Wenn schön is; lass am schnacken wegen fahren.

Cu Delf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (14. Februar 2009)

Wie gesagt, am Sonntag wäre ich dabei und könnte auch Guide spielen.

Vorrausgesetzt, es bleibt einigermaßen fahrbar, würde erstmal So 12 Uhr vorschlagen und wir klären dann hier am Vormittag, ob wir wirklich fahren.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## peterbe (14. Februar 2009)

de_reu schrieb:


> @ Peter:
> Wenn schön is; lass am schnacken wegen fahren.
> 
> Cu Delf



Ich wollte morgen auch gegen 12 mit Philipp starten: Enduro-lastig! (Die Verhältnisse sind eher glatt, wo Spaziergänger oder Schlitten den Boden komprimiert haben. Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass neuer Schnee dazu kommt)


----------



## hoedsch (14. Februar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Die Verhältnisse sind eher glatt, wo Spaziergänger oder Schlitten den Boden komprimiert haben.


Genau! Vier Stunden haben wir heute mit Schlitten die Pisten poliert.


----------



## chridsche (14. Februar 2009)

de_reu schrieb:


> Das wäre ja Prühmjähre!!!
> 
> na bidde, geht doch


----------



## chridsche (14. Februar 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Genau! Vier Stunden haben wir heute mit Schlitten die Pisten poliert.



Stimmt; irgendwie kam uns der eine Rodler mit der Axt auf dem Rücken bekannt vor

Die Streckenverhältnisse waren gemischt; von stellenweise arg komprimiert bis absolut jungfräulich z.B Falkenberg und das was vom zerhackten 
Pan_er_tr_il noch übrig ist...

Sofern es der Abend zulässt, wäre ich morgen (wieder pünktlich) dabei.

Gruß christian


----------



## John Rico (14. Februar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen auch gegen 12 mit Philipp starten: Enduro-lastig! (Die Verhältnisse sind eher glatt, wo Spaziergänger oder Schlitten den Boden komprimiert haben. Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass neuer Schnee dazu kommt)



Was heißt denn "Enduro-lastig"? Wär ich da völlig aufgeschmissen, was habt ihr da genau vor?

Und was ist nun mit Delf und Christian? Zu meinem Vorschlag habt ihr beide nichts gesagt. Oder seid ihr beide auch von der Enduro-Fraktion?


----------



## peterbe (14. Februar 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Was heißt denn "Enduro-lastig"? Wär ich da völlig aufgeschmissen, was habt ihr da genau vor?
> 
> Und was ist nun mit Delf und Christian? Zu meinem Vorschlag habt ihr beide nichts gesagt. Oder seid ihr beide auch von der Enduro-Fraktion?



Enduro-Lastig heißt, nicht über die Bedingungen zu schimpfen sondern es rocken zu lassen und dabei Spaß zu haben und nicht aus jedem Uphill eine Competition zu machen; also, mach mit!


----------



## hoedsch (15. Februar 2009)

chridsche schrieb:


> Stimmt; irgendwie kam uns der eine Rodler mit der Axt auf dem Rücken bekannt vor


Ich war heute ohne Axt unterwegs 
Aber Trails zur Bearbeitung habe ich noch genug auf der Liste.


----------



## hsjunior (15. Februar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Enduro-Lastig heißt, nicht über die Bedingungen zu schimpfen sondern es rocken zu lassen und dabei Spaß zu haben und nicht aus jedem Uphill eine Competition zu machen; also, mach mit!


 

Bin noch etwas unschlüssig ob nun mitkomme oder nich 

Sind die Bedingungen, Strecke- Schnee-Eis - Enduro (?) 
für einen "Neuling" OK ?? 

Nich das ich euch da ausbrems


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chridsche (15. Februar 2009)

da war ich wohl etwas überpünktlich...
um elf an der KH, kleine Aufwärmrunde gedreht, 10Min. Kettenschloss gesucht, zurückgeschoben, viertel nach zwölf wieder angekommen, verpasst.


----------



## peterbe (15. Februar 2009)

chridsche schrieb:


> da war ich wohl etwas überpünktlich...
> um elf an der KH, kleine Aufwärmrunde gedreht, 10Min. Kettenschloss gesucht, zurückgeschoben, viertel nach zwölf wieder angekommen, verpasst.



Da waren wir grad los, so ein Mist. Waren ja Traumbedingungen: griffiger Schnee, selbst die Wurzelabfahrt war toll fahrbar, nur das Biest hat seinem Namen zum ersten Mal in diesem Winter echte Ehre gemacht;


----------



## kosh_hh (15. Februar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Enduro-Lastig heißt, nicht über die Bedingungen zu schimpfen sondern es rocken zu lassen und dabei Spaß zu haben und nicht aus jedem Uphill eine Competition zu machen; also, mach mit!



ah interessant, ich dachte hier wären nur Kette rechts Heizer 

bei so einer Tour würde ich mich das nächste mal auch gerne einklinken. Bedingungen waren heute trotz Dauerschnee wirklich ein Traum. Besonders abseits der Rodelpisten hat es richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## chridsche (15. Februar 2009)

@peter
die Ecke ums Beast herum hab ich mir geschenkt, nach 2,5 Std. gings wieder nach Hause. Werde mich wohl zur Abwechslung mal Di. bei euch ranhängen, ansonsten sieht man sich nächstes WE.

@Kosh
Kommt doch nächstes mal mit, oder ist wieder Malente o.ä. bei euch geplant?


----------



## John Rico (15. Februar 2009)

Mal etwas OT für die verschneiten Tage :

Ich bin mir mittlerweile recht unschlüssig und würde mich über eure Meinung freuen!
Schaut euch doch bitte mal die drei Bilder an und sagt mir, welches euer Favorit ist. Es geht nur um die Kombination von Gabel, Vorbau und Stütze. (Die Kurbel ist real dunkler und passt m.M.n. zu Schrauben, Alunippeln u. QR, Spacerturm, Gabeltyp o.ä. bitte ignorieren)













Gruß
Sven


----------



## peterbe (15. Februar 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Mal etwas OT für die verschneiten Tage :
> 
> Ich bin mir mittlerweile recht unschlüssig und würde mich über eure Meinung freuen!
> Schaut euch doch bitte mal die drei Bilder an und sagt mir, welches euer Favorit ist. Es geht nur um die Kombination von Gabel, Vorbau und Stütze. (Die Kurbel ist real dunkler und passt m.M.n. zu Schrauben, Alunippeln u. QR, Spacerturm, Gabeltyp o.ä. bitte ignorieren)
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach geht das Weiß an Vorbau und Sattelstütze gar nicht. Der Rahmen hat so dezente weiße Elemente, die voll mit den Felgen korespondieren. Aber bitte nicht mehr! Du willst ja nicht Freitags Abends auf der Reeperbahn Eindruck schinden. Und auch keine Riser mit Hörnchen. Bitte alles Schwarz. Und Farbtuning ist irgendwie eh Golf GTI! Also, entweder feine leichte Tuning-Parts oder solide schwarze Zuverlässigkeit.

Ich bring dir Dienstag mal ne Tüte mit diversen schlichten, leichten Vorbauten und Rizern, die du ohne Hörnchen bequem fahren kannst mit! Dann kannst du mal testen, bevor du dich ins optische Verderben stürzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailbiker66 (15. Februar 2009)

Da muß ich Peter Recht geben 

Schwarze Gabel und Kurbeln würde ich nehmen....
und Rizer mir Hörnchen geht garnicht:kotz:


----------



## John Rico (15. Februar 2009)

Dogma hin oder her, aber Riser + Barends bleiben! 
(Zumindest, bis irgend ein Hersteller mal einen Flatbar mit min. 630 mm auf den Markt bringt, der ne vernünftige Biegung hat)

Auch wenn ich mir eigentlich sicher war, alles weiß zu machen (die Idee dazu lieferte dieses Bike), so muss ich dir fast zustimmen, dass das Bike in schwarz mit den bereits vorhandenen weißen Teilen irgendwie harmonischer aussieht.

Was sagst du denn zu der Gabel, weiß oder schwarz (auch wenn du es fast schon beantwortet hast)?

Auf deine Tüte bin ich auf jeden Fall gespannt!


----------



## Kono (16. Februar 2009)

Ich muss die ganze Zeit irgendwie an Douglas Adams denken...

... und dabei ist es dem Dreck völlig egal, ob er auf weiße oder schwarze Teile fliegt...


----------



## hoedsch (16. Februar 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Ich muss die ganze Zeit irgendwie an Douglas Adams denken...
> 
> ... und dabei ist es dem Dreck völlig egal, ob er auf weiße oder schwarze Teile fliegt...


Und außerdem ist es Dienstags dunkel, da müssen wir diese Porno-Kurbeln nicht sehen.

Alle weiteren Teile schwarz.


----------



## Cyclon (16. Februar 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Mal etwas OT für die verschneiten Tage :
> 
> Ich bin mir mittlerweile recht unschlüssig und würde mich über eure Meinung freuen!
> Schaut euch doch bitte mal die drei Bilder an und sagt mir, welches euer Favorit ist. Es geht nur um die Kombination von Gabel, Vorbau und Stütze. (Die Kurbel ist real dunkler und passt m.M.n. zu Schrauben, Alunippeln u. QR, Spacerturm, Gabeltyp o.ä. bitte ignorieren)
> ...




Sven, das mit dem Weiß funktioniert m.M.n. so nicht. Insb. wenn du versuchst gleichzeitig noch ein Rot-Konzept mit unterzubringen. Und dann auch noch der schwarze Rahmen, bei dem der weiße Schriftzug eigentlich auch nur aus dem weißen Rand besteht. Das ist doch zu wenig. Blau-weiß wirkt doch ganz anders als schwarz-weiß. 

Also, ich denke es gibt 2 Alternativen:
1) rot: weg, weiß: wenig, sonst: schwarz! (weiße Felgen und max. weiße Gabel; Züge, Vorbau, Stütze, Lenker, Kurbel, Pedale: schwarz)

2) Grundton: schwarz; wenig rot, kein Weiß! (rote Naben, Speichennippel, Schnellspanner, Flaschenhalter, Sattelklemmung evtl. Steuersatz, Kurbel, Felgen, viell. noch die Stütze, besser aber nicht und eher keinen roten Vorbau und Lenker; Züge (und besser keine Hörner) auf jeden Fall schwarz).


----------



## John Rico (16. Februar 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> Sven, das mit dem Weiß funktioniert m.M.n. so nicht. Insb. wenn du versuchst gleichzeitig noch ein Rot-Konzept mit unterzubringen. Und dann auch noch der schwarze Rahmen, bei dem der weiße Schriftzug eigentlich auch nur aus dem weißen Rand besteht. Das ist doch zu wenig. Blau-weiß wirkt doch ganz anders als schwarz-weiß.
> 
> Also, ich denke es gibt 2 Alternativen:
> 1) rot: weg, weiß: wenig, sonst: schwarz! (weiße Felgen und max. weiße Gabel; Züge, Vorbau, Stütze, Lenker, Kurbel, Pedale: schwarz)
> ...



Danke für die ausführliche und hilfreiche Antwort!
Rot-schwarz (deine zweite Variante) wäre auch ein interessantes Konzept gewesen, an das ich selber schon gedacht habe. Durch die bereits vorhandenen Teile fällt es aus finanziellen Gründen aber (erstmal) aus.

Was du gegen die Zughüllen hast, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Ich finde, sie passen gut zu den anderen dezenten weißen Teilen wie Steuersatz, Sattelklemme und Felgen. Nur weiße Parts könnten aber wirklich zu viel sein und würden (wenn überhaupt) nur aussehen, wenn man es so konsequent wie das Palomino (ohne weißere Farben) aufbaut.


Aber egal, lassen wir das Thema einfach ruhen. Ein paar gute Vorschläge habe ich bekommen und jetzt lass(t) uns hier wieder um Touren kümmern!


----------



## Sanz (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo Sven, kritischer als das vielleicht zu dominante Weiß am Vorbau und an der Sattelstütze ist die Kurbelfarbe und der Lenker mit Hörnchen. Erst diese beiden Positionen reduzieren die optische Wertigkeit enorm.

Gruß Andre


----------



## peterbe (16. Februar 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Und außerdem ist es Dienstags dunkel, da müssen wir diese Porno-Kurbeln nicht sehen.



Da wären wir beim Thema: wer will denn morgen alles mit weiße Teile schlammfarben machen? (Natürlich auch alle übrigen Teile, Jacken, Hosen etc, hauptsache Schlamm)


----------



## hoedsch (16. Februar 2009)

Ich habe wieder Punktspiel und brauche mir deshalb keine Gedanken zu machen, ob die Runde im ersten Teil gegen oder mit der Strömung gefahren wird.


----------



## John Rico (16. Februar 2009)

Sanz schrieb:


> Hallo Sven, kritischer als das vielleicht zu dominante Weiß am Vorbau und an der Sattelstütze ist die Kurbelfarbe und der Lenker mit Hörnchen. Erst diese beiden Positionen reduzieren die optische Wertigkeit enorm.
> 
> Gruß Andre



Hi Andre!

Ich weiß, dass Barends am Riser mit Gefängnis nicht unter 3 Jahren bestraft werden. 
Ich bleib trotzdem dabei, da ich weder auf einen breiten Lenker noch auf die zusätzliche Griffposition verzichten möchte.
Die Kurbel passt m.M.n. zu den anderen roten Teilen und sieht real nicht so extrem aus, wie auf dem Foto (das Bild ist völlig überbelichtet).

Hat sich aber eh erledigt, die neue Gabel ist bereits verbaut und will morgen eingefahren werden, sofern es zumindest von oben trocken ist. Damit sollte deine Frage auch beantwortet sein, Peter.  Ich bringe dann deine Aufkleber mit. Falls du wirklich deine Wundertüte mitbringen willst, wollen wir uns dann etwas eher treffen, damit die anderen nicht warten müssen? 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (17. Februar 2009)

Also irgendwie habe ich mit Eis so meine Probleme... Heute morgen, von der Haustür zum Auto beinahe hingeklatscht und vom Auto zur Firma mehr gerutscht als gegangen.
Nenne mich einen Schisser, aber ich glaube den Wald meide ich heute.


----------



## John Rico (17. Februar 2009)

Bei dir war's noch glatt? Hier war bereits gester der Schnee komplett weg und heute sind die Straßen bei schönstem Sonnenschein nicht mal mehr nass.

@Peter:
Bleibt's bei heute Abend 18:30 Uhr?


----------



## Cyclon (17. Februar 2009)

DOD heute leider ohne mich! 
Mangels Vorbereitungszeit gestern habe ich weder Rad noch Klamotten dabei - es würde also schwierig werden...


----------



## peterbe (17. Februar 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> @Peter:
> Bleibt's bei heute Abend 18:30 Uhr?




Ich denke schon


----------



## Putcho (17. Februar 2009)

Moin Zusammen,
das Wetter sieht gut aus, es soll auch noch kälter werden, ich bin dabei!
Bis denne
Putcho


----------



## John Rico (17. Februar 2009)

Alles klar, dann bis nachher!


----------



## chridsche (17. Februar 2009)

Alles klar, dann bis zum Wochenende...
Schaffs leider nicht, muss mich noch durch zwei Leistungsverzeichnisse wühlen.


----------



## John Rico (17. Februar 2009)

Sehr geile Tour heute!
Wir hatten richtig viel Spaß, praktisch kein Matsch, die wenigen Eisflächen ließen sich meist gut umfahren, ansonsten super Trails mit griffigem Schnee. 

Allerdings ging der Schnee ganz schön in die Beine.


----------



## hoedsch (18. Februar 2009)

Das hört sich ja gut an und das Wetter war wirklich prima.

Möchte heute jemand in den Wald? Heute hätte ich Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Putcho (18. Februar 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Sehr geile Tour heute!
> Wir hatten richtig viel Spaß, praktisch kein Matsch, die wenigen Eisflächen ließen sich meist gut umfahren, ansonsten super Trails mit griffigem Schnee.
> 
> Allerdings ging der Schnee ganz schön in die Beine.



Da diese dumme Rethe-Hubbrücke gesperrt war wurde es bei mir 18:45, leider musste ich dann allein los. Durch meine geringere Orts- und Eiskenntniss waren einige Wege fast nicht zu fahren, wenigstens half mir meine neues superhelles Licht dieses zu schnell zu erkennen, so das ich nur ein Eissturz hatte.
Also nächstes werde ich via Internet versuchen Brückensperrungen zu erkennen.
Wieviel Leute waren denn da?
LG
Putcho


----------



## John Rico (18. Februar 2009)

Putcho schrieb:


> Wieviel Leute waren denn da?
> LG
> Putcho



Nur Peter und ich.
Wir sind aber sehr spät los, wir können uns wirklich nur um wenige Minuten verpasst haben. Schade! Aber nach knapp 15 Minuten wollten wir nicht noch länger in der Kälte stehen, zumal wir nicht wussten, ob du wirklich kommst.
Vielleicht solltest du in Zukunft ein Handy mitnehmen und bei einem von uns durchrufen, wenn du es nicht pünktlich schaffst.

Bezüglich Eis: Man muss nur die breiten Wege (Stadtscheide o.ä.) meiden, die sind z.T. komplett vereist. Aber die schmalen Trails ließen sich super fahren, selbst der Wurzeltrail war gut fahrbar!


----------



## wieweitnoch? (19. Februar 2009)

Zu 1591 :

Als Besitzer des Palomino möchte ich mich da auch mal zu Wort melden .Bin grade auf diesen Thread gestossen!
Die Entscheidung Stütze und Vorbau/ Lenker weiss zu machen fiel mir auch nicht leicht, aber mittlerweile bin ich sehr froh darüber und kann es mir garnicht anders vorstellen.
Hauptsächlich ists erstmal ein Kampf gegen die Gewohnheiten! Man kennts ja garnicht mehr anders!
Wichtig ist das das Konzept durchgezogen wird und keine weiteren Farben dazukommen wie beispielsweise das dominante rote Eloxal an Svens Rad!
Das Shimano grau bleibt da eher dezent im Hintergrund !

Hier das Palomino in groß für alle die hier mitschreiben.   Und ihr könnt denken was ihr wollt, ich finds so saugut!


----------



## Kono (19. Februar 2009)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> .... Und ihr könnt denken was ihr wollt...


Na Gott sei Dank und ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige der den Hobel glotz hässlich findet. 
Arne


----------



## wieweitnoch? (19. Februar 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Na Gott sei Dank und ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige der den Hobel glotz hässlich findet.
> Arne




Drum bist du ja auch mit Canyon zufrieden !


----------



## peterbe (19. Februar 2009)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Drum bist du ja auch mit Canyon zufrieden !



Jetzt aber! Beschimpfe nicht meinen Kumpel Arne! Du mit deinem bösen uralt-Klein hast vielleicht hier im Thread die Debatte um Weiß als Farbe persönlich genommen, aber schimpfe nicht auf Arnes Canyon, der hat immerhin auch ne weiße Gabel... 

Und weiß ist sowas von out; ich muss das wissen, ich habe zwei weiße Räder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (19. Februar 2009)

war nicht geschimpft, nur bemerkt !
und bös gemeint schon garnicht!   

Was in oder out ist interessiert mich herzlich wenig! aber so ganz up to date bist du auch nicht!    ( nicht bös gemeint!     )

Uralt Kleins sehen anders aus und weiss in Mode oder nicht ?  Schau mal in deine Bike Zeitschrift !


----------



## peterbe (19. Februar 2009)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Was in oder out ist interessiert mich herzlich wenig! aber so ganz up to date bist du auch nicht!    ( nicht bös gemeint!     )



Na dann is ja gut....


----------



## Cyclon (19. Februar 2009)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Und ihr könnt denken was ihr wollt, ich finds so saugut!



sag mal, hast du sie nicht mehr alle?
zu deinem Rad hat doch keiner was gesagt, oder hab ich was übersehen? und jetzt spamst du unseren Thread voll und kannst es nicht ab, wenn dann jemand dein olles Klein oll nennt. 
Am besten, du orientierst dich weiter an deinen Radsportheften und behälst die Meinung dieser Werbeheftchen einfach für dich.


----------



## Kono (19. Februar 2009)

Wo wir doch gerade bei "weiß" sind und ich mit Canyon ja so zufrieden bin:





Wenn die Kiste einen schwarzen Hinterbau hätte würde ich sie glatt jetzt und heute kaufen... Man beachte die dezente Verwendung der Farbe weiß.
Wer jetzt noch nicht kotzt, darf hurtig schnell zum Klo rennen.
Arne


----------



## Hegi (19. Februar 2009)

@arne:

also für die schlammtouren im norden brauchst du dieses bike 





hätte nach unser letzten gemeinsamen runde bestimmt klasse ausgesehen


----------



## gnss (19. Februar 2009)

Was macht ihr euch alle Gedanken um die Farben? Unter dem ganzen Dreck sieht man die sowieso nicht.


----------



## Kono (19. Februar 2009)

gnss schrieb:


> Was macht ihr euch alle Gedanken um die Farben? Unter dem ganzen Dreck sieht man die sowieso nicht.


Ach nein? Welcher Dreck?


----------



## John Rico (19. Februar 2009)

Leute, was geht denn hier plötzlich ab?

Es gibt doch schon genug Threads in diesem Forum, in denen sich die Leute grund- und sinnlos die Köpfe einschlagen, müssen wir hier damit jetzt auch noch anfangen?

Jedem seine Meinung und Geschmack, ich habe mich mittlerweile eh entschieden und verspreche hoch und heilig, dass ich solche "GTI-Fragen" in Zukunft hier nicht mehr stellen werde! 

Jetzt seid wieder lieb und lasst uns lieber klären, wann wir die nächste Tour starten!
(Wie wäre es mit Sonntag?)

Gruß
Sven


----------



## AndreZ. (19. Februar 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> müssen wir hier damit jetzt auch noch anfangen?



Ja, ja, ja 

"GTI Frage" ist übrigens auch gut....


----------



## wieweitnoch? (19. Februar 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> sag mal, hast du sie nicht mehr alle?
> zu deinem Rad hat doch keiner was gesagt, oder hab ich was übersehen? und jetzt spamst du unseren Thread voll und kannst es nicht ab, wenn dann jemand dein olles Klein oll nennt.
> Am besten, du orientierst dich weiter an deinen Radsportheften und behälst die Meinung dieser Werbeheftchen einfach für dich.






wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil !      steht da nicht oben: zu 1591 ?

eintausendfünfhundertundeinundneunzig !

Ich frag mich eher was bei dir abgeht das du hier so aggressiv auftrittst !


Wir sitzen doch alle in einem Boot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (19. Februar 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Jedem seine Meinung und Geschmack, ich habe mich mittlerweile eh entschieden und verspreche hoch und heilig, dass ich solche "GTI-Fragen" in Zukunft hier nicht mehr stellen werde!
> Gruß
> Sven



Ich habe nichts gegen GTI-Diskussionen! (Im übrigen finde ich das grün-metallische Canyon echt cool, das würde dir stehen, Arne!)

Ansonsten halte ich es wie Hegi: weiß wird eh irgendwann Schlamm


----------



## flensbernd (19. Februar 2009)

Brauch jemand ein richtiges Rad? Hab ein Foes DHS Mono-Rahmen anzubieten. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/287408
www.foesracing.com


----------



## hoedsch (19. Februar 2009)

Ah es geht weiter. Jetzt wird auch noch was verkauft. Über Verabredungen zum Biken redet in diesem Thread eh keiner mehr.


----------



## de_reu (19. Februar 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Leute, was geht denn hier plötzlich ab?
> 
> Es gibt doch schon genug Threads in diesem Forum, in denen sich die Leute grund- und sinnlos die Köpfe einschlagen, müssen wir hier damit jetzt auch noch anfangen?
> 
> ...



O.K. First things First:
nächste Tour könnte auch Sa. sein, da unsere Hockey-halle aufgrund der gigantischen Schneemengen akut einsturzgefährdet ist....

Zum Thema Pimp-My-Bike:
Wo wir hier als Letztes Rot gesehen haben:
Wie wäre's mit nem Kleine Schwarzen:







@Peter: Kann losgeh'n!

Cu Delf


----------



## John Rico (19. Februar 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ah es geht weiter. Jetzt wird auch noch was verkauft. Über Verabredungen zum Biken redet in diesem Thread eh keiner mehr.



Ich hab ja bereits einen Aufruf gestartet, der bisher aber ignoriert wurde.
Samstag kann ich nicht, daher wär ich für Sonntag. Dann äußert euch mal, damit wir diesen Thread wieder in die "richtige" Richtung kriegen!


----------



## flensbernd (20. Februar 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ah es geht weiter. Jetzt wird auch noch was verkauft. Über Verabredungen zum Biken redet in diesem Thread eh keiner mehr.



is ja gut. mir ging es nicht vordergruendig ums verkaufen, sondern ich freu mich immer, mehr leute zum bergrunterfahren zu bewegen. Sorry, wenns anders angekommen ist...


----------



## Cyclon (20. Februar 2009)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil !      steht da nicht oben: zu 1591 ?
> 
> eintausendfünfhundertundeinundneunzig !
> 
> ...



Ha!
und was steht in 1591 über deine Gurke?
Ja genau, nichts! also fühl dich hier im fremden Thread nicht gleich angegriffen und läster über bikes die dich doch hier gar nichts angehen.

@John
was heißt hier "grund- und sinnlos die Köpfe einschlagen"?
Gibt doch einen Grund und sinnlos ist es doch hoffentlich auch  nicht ...


----------



## peterbe (20. Februar 2009)

flensbernd schrieb:


> is ja gut. mir ging es nicht vordergruendig ums verkaufen, sondern ich freu mich immer, mehr leute zum bergrunterfahren zu bewegen. Sorry, wenns anders angekommen ist...



Ich habe nichts gegen abstruse Thread-Beiträge und habe sowenigstens mal dein Foes gesehen (Ich glaube, damit hätten wir dich bei einer gemeinsamen Tour in den HBs ausgelacht, aus dem Material des Foes hätte man ja fünf Klein-Rahmen braten können) aber ich freu mich schon drauf, mit dir mal wieder ordentlich bergrunter zu kacheln, bei der vielen Glätte in den letzten Wochen war es oft gebremst.

Ich bin am Wochenende mal Laufen statt Radfahren, Sven, du musst andere motivieren und gräm dich nicht, wenn hier mal derbe Worte fallen, ich fande Cyclons Replik auf den Klein-Klug*******r angemessen...


----------



## John Rico (20. Februar 2009)

Ich fand den Ton ziemlich übertrieben, zumal die vorigen Nachrichten mit Smilie (und somit für mich nicht ganz ernst / böse gemeint waren).
Aber egal, ich finde wir lassen das Thema jetzt endgültig ruhen und kümmern uns wieder ums Biken!

Back to topic: Du ziehst laufen dem biken vor? Peter, Peter, ob ich das gutheißen kann?! 
Ich muss allerdings auch zurückrudern, Sonntag wird's bei mir nichts werden, hatte einen Termin vergessen.
Morgen könnte ich ggf. hinkriegen, könnte aber frühestens heute Abend (wahrscheinlich erst morgen früh) definitiv zusagen. Falls eine Tour stattfindet, würde mir etwas später (13 oder sogar 14 Uhr) sehr entgegenkommen!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (20. Februar 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ich fand den Ton ziemlich übertrieben, zumal die vorigen Nachrichten mit Smilie (und somit für mich nicht ganz ernst / böse gemeint waren).



mi,mi,mi,mi.... 

Aber egal, ich finde wir lassen das Thema jetzt endgültig ruhen und kümmern uns wieder ums Biken!



John Rico schrieb:


> ...
> Morgen könnte ich ggf. hinkriegen, könnte aber frühestens heute Abend (wahrscheinlich erst morgen früh) definitiv zusagen. Falls eine Tour stattfindet, würde mir etwas später (13 oder sogar 14 Uhr) sehr entgegenkommen!
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



O.K. dann lass und morgen vormittag nochmal conferieren..
CU Delf


----------



## John Rico (20. Februar 2009)

Alles klar, ich melde mich bis 10 Uhr. 
Dann wissen wir auch, wie das Wetter ist.


----------



## de_reu (21. Februar 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Alles klar, ich melde mich bis 10 Uhr.
> Dann wissen wir auch, wie das Wetter ist.



War spät gestern; evt. auf So. vertagen?
CU


----------



## John Rico (21. Februar 2009)

Das passt ja ganz gut, ich bin für heute auch raus.
Morgen kann ich nicht, aber vielleicht findest du ja noch jemanden.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## hsjunior (21. Februar 2009)

Hui hier war ja was los... 

ich wäre dieses WE gerne mal mit gekommen ! 
Hat ja letztes mal schon nicht geklappt 
Aber ich werde wohl auch in den nächsten Wochen nicht mit können... ich hab ganz böse Knie und Ellenbogen, schei.. Eisplatten


----------



## Kono (23. Februar 2009)

Aufruf zur Schlammschlacht.
Morgen, Di. d. 24. Feb.
Abfahrt 18:30 Uhr KH.
Jemand mit dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (23. Februar 2009)

Ich bin dabei, falls wir nicht auf Krampf durch die Pampe fahren.


----------



## Kono (23. Februar 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, falls wir nicht auf Krampf durch die Pampe fahren.


Die Rüttelplatte drückt den gröbsten Morast zu Seite.


----------



## Cyclon (23. Februar 2009)

bin dabei!


----------



## peterbe (23. Februar 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Aufruf zur Schlammschlacht.
> Morgen, Di. d. 24. Feb.
> Abfahrt 18:30 Uhr KH.
> Jemand mit dabei?



Leider verlangt mein Job mal eine Spätschicht, ich bin nicht dabei. Euch aber viel Spaß im Schlamm.


----------



## hoedsch (23. Februar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Euch aber viel Spaß im Schlamm.


Genau da rein wollen wir eigentlich nicht. Schlaue Streckenwahl ist angesagt.


----------



## peterbe (23. Februar 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Genau da rein wollen wir eigentlich nicht. Schlaue Streckenwahl ist angesagt.



Clemens, wer wenn nicht du als unser aller bester Guide sollte das hinbekommen?


----------



## Putcho (24. Februar 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei, falls wir nicht auf Krampf durch die Pampe fahren.


bin dabei, Clemens hast du eine handy nr für mich falls es später wird .., gern auch per mail , Danke
Putcho


----------



## Kono (24. Februar 2009)

Hammer starke Runde heute. Schlammschlacht? Fehlanzeige. Zum einen sind die Wege schon erstaunlich gut abgetrocknet, zum anderen natürlich Clemens unvergleichliches Vermögen durch die HaBes und an den großen Moddergruben vorbei zu Guiden.
Kurze Daten der Runde von Heute: Arne, Clemens und Putcho machten 33,7km, 870hm(!), 14,5 Schnitt.


----------



## Cyclon (24. Februar 2009)

Oha! beeindruckend.
Den Wegezustand kann ich bestätigen - die Wochenendkatastrophe ist wie verflogen.
Nur ..... die schaizz Rethebrücke hat heute mir den Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Ich dachte, neulich hätte es einen erwischt, der einfach warten musste, bis die Brücke wieder runtergelassen worden wäre. Nichts da: die ist dauerhaft oben. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: ich war erst 18:50 an der KH, bin dann selbst 2h bei Paul Roth, Karl, Tempelberg und 7 Kirchenblick unterwegs gewesen. Und dann wieder über die alte Harburger Brücke zurück .... 
Insgesamt 4:21h


----------



## John Rico (24. Februar 2009)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man wieder so schön fahren kann, nachdem ich mir gestern bei BOC die Geschichten über eine wilde Schlammschlacht incl. Glatteis am Sonntag angehört habe.

Und ich musste feststellen, dass man mittlerweile so ganz ohne Internet ziemlich aufgeschmissen ist. Mein Router hat sich vor drei Tagen verabschiedet und somit stand ich bis vor einer halben Stunde völlig im Dunkeln, auch was hier im Forum so abgeht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (25. Februar 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> die schaizz Rethebrücke hat heute mir den Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Ich dachte, neulich hätte es einen erwischt, der einfach warten musste, bis die Brücke wieder runtergelassen worden wäre. Nichts da: die ist dauerhaft oben.


Nur eine kurze zur Info zur Rethehubbrücke -> Link


Cyclon schrieb:


> ... Paul Roth, Karl, Tempelberg und 7 Kirchenblick unterwegs gewesen...


Wie sieht es am Karlstein aus? Vor 3 Wochen lagen da noch jede Menge Bäume kreuz und quer.



John Rico schrieb:


> ...und somit stand ich bis vor einer halben Stunde völlig im Dunkeln, auch was hier im Forum so abgeht!


Hast nichts verpasst ...
Ach doch, weiße Fahrräder sind out .
Gruß
Arne


----------



## hoedsch (25. Februar 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: ich war erst 18:50 an der KH


Wieder jemand, der die Erfindung des Telefons verschlafen hat.
Aber trotzdem hast Du ja eine stramme Runde abgeliefert.


----------



## John Rico (25. Februar 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Hast nichts verpasst ...
> Ach doch, weiße Fahrräder sind out .
> Gruß
> Arne



Naja, so wie sich das anhört, zumindest eine nette Tour gestern!
Wie gut, dass ich keins mehr habe! 

BTW: Kennt sich einer von euch zufällig mit Routern bzw. DSL Modems aus? Alles weitere natürlich extern, aber vielleicht ist einer von euch ja Experte.


----------



## peterbe (27. Februar 2009)

Was geht denn am Wochenende? Morgen vielleicht 13 Uhr Endurorunden suchen?


----------



## Trailbiker66 (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 
ich wäre für Sonntag Mittag lockere Runde zu haben 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Kono (27. Februar 2009)

Nur um euch neidisch zu machen. Clemens und Ich haben uns heute Abend, relativ kurzfristig, spontan und um das "gute" Wetter zu nutzen, zu einem gepflegten Nightride aufgemacht . Flockige 36km und 660hm bei einem 16,2er Schnitt sind zusammen gekommen. Waren den Umständen entsprechend eher auf den Autobahnen unterwegs, obwohl die Wege im großen und ganzen recht trocken waren. Leider gibt es vom Panzertrail nichts neues. Der Trail liegt unverändert in Trümmern. Schade eigentlich.
Ich würde morgen (Samstag) gerne mitkommen. 13:00 Uhr klingt auch vielversprechend. Aber ich kann das nur Spontan entscheiden.
@Peter Bitte schreibe hier rein ob Du fährst oder nicht. Wenn ich da bin, bin ich da. Wenn nicht, dann nicht 
Arne


----------



## peterbe (28. Februar 2009)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wäre für Sonntag Mittag lockere Runde zu haben
> 
> Gruß Michael



12. Uhr KH?


----------



## Trailbiker66 (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo Peter,
ich versuche pünktlich zu sein 

Bis morgen

Gruß Michael


----------



## norinofu (1. März 2009)

Ich bin erst so ca. 1330h da.
Vielleicht sieht man sich. Ansonsten viel Spass morgen.

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (2. März 2009)

Der Wettervorhersage nach soll es Morgen richtig gutes Wetter geben.
18:30 KH, kommt wer mit?


----------



## Cyclon (2. März 2009)

ja klar, 

auch bei schlechtem Wetter


----------



## peterbe (2. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Der Wettervorhersage nach soll es Morgen richtig gutes Wetter geben.
> 18:30 KH, kommt wer mit?



Ick bin all da


----------



## Cyclon (3. März 2009)

so, heute Abend kommen wir wieder auf die erste Seite!


----------



## John Rico (3. März 2009)

Schlechte Nachrichten:
Hab mir am WE im Fuß ne Bänderdehnung oder -riss zugezogen, somit bin ich erstmal auf unbestimmte Zeit raus. Keine Ahnung, wie lange das dauert und ob ich überhaupt noch WP-Punkte beitragen kann.
Ich könnt echt kotzen!


----------



## Trailbiker66 (3. März 2009)

Hey Sven ,
wie ist das denn passiert ?

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (3. März 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachrichten:
> Hab mir am WE im Fuß ne Bänderdehnung oder -riss zugezogen, somit bin ich erstmal auf unbestimmte Zeit raus. Keine Ahnung, wie lange das dauert und ob ich überhaupt noch WP-Punkte beitragen kann.
> Ich könnt echt kotzen!



Sven, Sven, Sven, du machst deiner Crew Kummer. Du hättest nicht nach deinem kaputten Router treten sollen und dir das Band dehnen (Vom Reißen wollen wir nicht hoffen) sollen, sondern mit uns WP-Punkte sammeln. So bleibt erst mal nur, dir gute Besserung zu wünschen und dass du am 29.3. zur WP-Abschluss wieder fit bist!

Grüße, Peter


----------



## de_reu (6. März 2009)

Moin,  am WE in die HaBe's wer ist dabei ?
Vorzugsweise So. so gegen mittag?

CU de


----------



## John Rico (6. März 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Sven, Sven, Sven, du machst deiner Crew Kummer. Du hättest nicht nach deinem kaputten Router treten sollen und dir das Band dehnen (Vom Reißen wollen wir nicht hoffen) sollen, sondern mit uns WP-Punkte sammeln. So bleibt erst mal nur, dir gute Besserung zu wünschen und dass du am 29.3. zur WP-Abschluss wieder fit bist!
> 
> Grüße, Peter



Danke für die Genesungswünsche!
Ob gedehnt oder gerissen ist wohl egal, laut Ärztin im KH ist gerissen sogar eigentlich besser, da es besser verheilt. Aber egal, ist so oder so ziemlich beschissen.
Aber es bestätigte sich mal wieder, dass die meisten Unfälle im Haushalt passieren. Gut ein Jahr nach meinem Handgelenksbruch in der Küche wars diesmal eine (übersehene) Treppenstufe im Treppenhaus, als ich einen Fernseher runtertragen wollte.
Fazit: TV heil, Fuß kaputt ...


----------



## peterbe (6. März 2009)

de_reu schrieb:


> Moin,  am WE in die HaBe's wer ist dabei ?
> Vorzugsweise So. so gegen mittag?
> 
> CU de



Ich wär dabei, lass uns morgen die Zeit abmachen


----------



## Kono (6. März 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Fazit: TV heil, Fuß kaputt ...


Oh man Sven, du machst aber auch Sachen...
Für den Winterpokal hätte ich da noch eine Idee:

Alternative Sportart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 30 Minuten Krückentraining im Flur...

Werd schnell wieder Gesund .
Gruß
Arne


----------



## John Rico (6. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Werd schnell wieder Gesund .
> Gruß
> Arne



Danke, werd mich bemühen.



> Für den Winterpokal hätte ich da noch eine Idee:
> 
> Alternative Sportart
> 
> ...



Würd ich ja gerne, aber ich hab nicht mal Krücken bekommen!


----------



## de_reu (7. März 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich wär dabei, lass uns morgen die Zeit abmachen



so 14:00?


----------



## peterbe (7. März 2009)

de_reu schrieb:


> so 14:00?



Son Schiet, ich muss morgen früh doch noch mal ins Büro, ich weiß nicht, ob ich es bis 14 Uhr schaffe. Da sage ich dir lieber nicht zu. Dann eher nächste Woche ein neuer Versuch.


----------



## Putcho (9. März 2009)

HI NIGHTRIDER,
das Wetter am Dienstag ist ja feucht angesagt, deshalb
mein Vorschlag den NR diese Woche von Dienstag auf Mittwoch
verschieben.
Was sagt ihr dazu ?


----------



## Cyclon (9. März 2009)

Nun, pack ich nun mein Zeug ein, oder nicht?
ich würde mal sagen "unterschiedlich bewölkt und vereinzelt Schauer" sind nicht das größte Hindernis für morgen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (10. März 2009)

Ich würde auch eher am Mittwoch fahren wollen. Passt vom Wetter her besser und meine Beine sind von der CC-Heizerrunde am WE noch taub .
Also ich starte morgen (11.3.) um 18:30 Uhr von der KH aus.
Arne


----------



## Putcho (10. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Ich würde auch eher am Mittwoch fahren wollen. Passt vom Wetter her besser und meine Beine sind von der CC-Heizerrunde am WE noch taub .
> Also ich starte morgen (11.3.) um 18:30 Uhr von der KH aus.
> Arne



Hallo Arne,
ich bin dabei, Frank werde ich nochmal fragen ob er mitkommt, bis 18:30.
Putcho


----------



## peterbe (10. März 2009)

Ok, dann bin ich auch Mittwoch dabei. LG, Peter


----------



## Cyclon (10. März 2009)

ja ja ja, ist ja schon gut. Dann eben morgen.

Vielleicht ist es aber auch besser so, noch einen Tag zur Beobachtung dieses blöden Kratzens im Hals zu haben ... scheize aber auch!


----------



## Putcho (10. März 2009)

So, Frank ist auch dabei ....


----------



## Kono (10. März 2009)

... und ich hatte mich schon auf eine mittel schnelle Runde gefreut. 


oooohhhh meine Beine....


----------



## peterbe (10. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> ... und ich hatte mich schon auf eine mittel schnelle Runde gefreut.
> 
> 
> oooohhhh meine Beine....



Ich bring morgen zwei Zwangsbremsen mit...


----------



## Kono (10. März 2009)

Das war ein guter Vorschlag von Putcho. Es regnet seit heute Mittag ohne Unterbrechung, Land unter hier im Süden!
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Wettervorhersage für morgen genauso zutreffend ist wie heute.


----------



## Kono (11. März 2009)

Der Mix macht's! So auch unser heutiger DOD-Nightride. Erst Strecke, dann Gelände, dann Rampen. In Zahlen: 41,5km, 800hm, 15,6er Schnitt. Danke an Peter für die gelungenen Wahl der Strecke.
So, jetzt ein Bier zum entspannen und dann ab ins Bett 
Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (11. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Der Mix macht's! So auch unser heutiger DOD-Nightride. Erst Strecke, dann Gelände, dann Rampen. In Zahlen: 41,5km, 800hm, 15,6er Schnitt. Danke an Peter für die gelungenen Wahl der Strecke.
> So jetzt ein Bier zum entspannen und dann ab ins Bett
> Arne


Wir bekommen dich schon wieder in top-Form trainiert, Arne, ich fands heute auch super, vor allem am Ende die Rampen gingen doch noch ganz locker von der Hand.


----------



## Kono (13. März 2009)

Ich wollte morgen, Samstag d. 14.3., gegen 12:00 Uhr zu einer Kontrollfahrt der Wege und Trails im Raume der HaBes aufbrechen.
Das Wetter soll ja auch gut werden.
Kommt wer mit?
Arne
Hat sich erledigt...


----------



## peterbe (13. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen, Samstag d. 14.3., gegen 12:00 Uhr zu einer Kontrollfahrt der Wege und Trails im Raume der HaBes aufbrechen.
> Das Wetter soll ja auch gut werden.
> Kommt wer mit?
> Arne



Look PN


----------



## Trailbiker66 (13. März 2009)

Hallo ,
ist jemand am Sonntag so ab ca 13.00 Uhr in den Habes unterwegs ? 

Gruß Michael


----------



## SvenniLiteville (13. März 2009)

Moin Jungs,

bin nach einer Woche Skifahren, einer Woche Nachtschichten im Job, einer Woche Büroumzug und paralel zwei Wochen Privatumzug (mit dem üblichen Wahnsinn: Waschmaschinen, Schränke, Kisten schleppen; fehlende Schrauben bei neuen Schränken, 76 Baumarktbesuchen, warten, warten, warten auf Möbel und Küche...) endlich soweit, dass nur noch vier von 22 Kisten nicht ausgepackt sind (ist eh nur Geschirr für die noch nicht vorhandene Küche...).

Ich hoffe, dass die Schlepperei wenigstens ein bischen den Verfall der Kondition aufhalten konnte, sonst fange ich demnächst bei Null an :-(
Oder ich mache erstmal mit Sven 'ne Reha-Runde (gute Besserung an dieser Stelle). Wenigstens der Fahrradkeller hat jetzt 25qm  

Wie dem auch sei sollte ein Einweihungsbier auch aus der Flasche, ohne Küche schmecken, oder?

*Also kurzum kleiner Umtrunk am kommenden Mittwoch, 18.03.09 um 19:30 bei mir in der Wandsbeker Chaussee 47 (Ecke Richardstr.), 22089 Hamburg!*

Ich bitte um kurzfristige Zusagen (Absagen werden nur widerwillig entgegengenommen).

Gruss Svenni


----------



## Kono (14. März 2009)

Das ist ja echt beknackt!   Mittwoch muss ich bei einem Umzug helfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (14. März 2009)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> ist jemand am Sonntag so ab ca 13.00 Uhr in den Habes unterwegs ?
> 
> Gruß Michael


Wenn es nicht zu dolle regnet, können wir uns ja um 13:00 Uhr an der KH treffen.
Arne


----------



## Kono (16. März 2009)

Im Gegensatz zu Sonntag, soll das Wetter am Dienstag Abend ja richtig gut werden.
Noch jemand lust auf einen Nightride? Dienstag, 18:30 Uhr, KH.
Arne


----------



## Cyclon (16. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Sonntag, soll das Wetter am Dienstag Abend ja richtig gut werden.
> Noch jemand lust auf einen Nightride? Dienstag, 18:30 Uhr, KH.
> Arne



 bin dabei!


----------



## peterbe (16. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Sonntag, soll das Wetter am Dienstag Abend ja richtig gut werden.
> Noch jemand lust auf einen Nightride? Dienstag, 18:30 Uhr, KH.
> Arne



Welche Frage! Natürlich.


----------



## marcus996 (16. März 2009)

Ich würd mich Euch gern wieder mal anschließen. Bin dabei.
Bis morgen
Marcus


----------



## John Rico (17. März 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass die Schlepperei wenigstens ein bischen den Verfall der Kondition aufhalten konnte, sonst fange ich demnächst bei Null an :-(
> Oder ich mache erstmal mit Sven 'ne Reha-Runde (gute Besserung an dieser Stelle). Wenigstens der Fahrradkeller hat jetzt 25qm
> 
> Wie dem auch sei sollte ein Einweihungsbier auch aus der Flasche, ohne Küche schmecken, oder?
> ...



Danke für die Genesungswünsche! Seit Freitag hab ich übr. Gewissheit, dass das Innenband gedehnt ist. Fahrrad fahren ist mir zwar gestattet, richtiges Mountainbiken fällt aber erstmal aus. 
Mal schauen, wie lange das dauert und wie groß mein Konditionsrückstand wird.
@Svenni: Wenn wir gar nicht mehr hinterherkommen, machen wir wirklich eine Reha-Runde auf!


----------



## Kono (17. März 2009)

Der heutige Nightride stand trotz Sternen klaren Himmel unter keinen guten Stern. Gerald, Marcus, Sven und ich starteten voller Elan in die helle Dämmerung. Bei der Zufahrt zum Paul Roth hat es dann Sven in einer Moddergrube erwischt. Unvollständiger Salto in den Dreck. Danach klagte Sven über schmerzen im linken Daumengelenk (kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor), wollte aber erstmal weiter fahren. Tja und keine fünf Minuten später, an der letzten Steigung zum "Gipfel" des Paul Roths, reißt Gerald die Kette. Feierabend. Singlespeeder zum Laufrad umgebaut und Rückmarsch zur Kärntner Hütte. Am Parkplatz angekommen, verabschiedete sich auch Sven, die Schmerzen im Daumen erlaubten keine Weiterfahrt. An alle Svens von hier aus erstmal gute Besserung und Svenni: schreib doch mal was mit dem Daumen los ist. Marcus und ich sind dann noch ein paar Trails in der Haake auf- und abgefahren. Zwischenzeitlich waren die Temperaturen aber auf windige und kalte 4°C gefallen und mir wurden die Füße kalt. Trotz der sympatischen Begleitung von Marcus, war ich es, der jetzt einfach keine Lust mehr hatte (Ich hasse kalte Füße). Also endgültiger Rückmarsch zum Parkplatz.
Kurzes Resümee der heutigen Tour:
2 x Klötensalat
1 x Kettenriss
1 x Verletzung durch Sturz
33,5km zu 750hm standen am Ende auf dem Tacho.

Gruß
Arne


----------



## SvenniLiteville (18. März 2009)

Moin Arne,

also mein Daumen, genauer gesagt Handballen am Daumengrundgelenk, hat wohl vom Abstützen auf einer Wurzelkante einen riesen Bluterguss und das Handgelenk in der Verlängerung des Daumen ist etwas gestaucht.

Der Bluterguss ist schnell raus und mit dem Handgelenk muss ich mal schauen, bin am WE in Erfurt und werde versuchen einen "Easyride" mit meiner Freundin mit getaptem Handgelenk zu machen. Bei den dort angesagten -13° (!) brauche ich mir über die Kühlung keine Gedanken zu machen.

*@ Alle DoD-Fahrer: 
Da aufgrund meiner sehr kurzfristigen Einladung für heute abend noch keiner geantwortet hat, seid doch so nett und holt dies noch schnell nach.
Absagen habe ich von: Arne, Gerald, Marcus

LG Svenni*


----------



## peterbe (18. März 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Moin Arne,
> 
> also mein Daumen, genauer gesagt Handballen am Daumengrundgelenk, hat wohl vom Abstützen auf einer Wurzelkante einen riesen Bluterguss und das Handgelenk in der Verlängerung des Daumen ist etwas gestaucht.
> 
> ...




Man, man, man Svenni, was machst du für Sachen... Gute Besserung und eine Absage für heute Abend, je suis un peut debrulliet...


----------



## John Rico (18. März 2009)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich als einziger die DOD Fahne hochhalte, melde ich mich hiermit an.
Falls noch jemand aus der Harburger Ecke heute Abend in Richtung Eilbek fährt, kann er sich gerne zwecks Zusammenfahrt melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (18. März 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich als einziger die DOD Fahne hochhalte, melde ich mich hiermit an.
> Falls noch jemand aus der Harburger Ecke heute Abend in Richtung Eilbek fährt, kann er sich gerne zwecks Zusammenfahrt melden.



Na wo du schon die DOD-Fahne beim Punktesammeln verlassen hast (was war eigentlich mit alternativen Sportarten? Spinning, Race-Humpeln, Armdrücken?, euch viel Spaß heut Abend beim Wohnungseinweihen! (Auch Bierstemmen bringst nach einigen Stunden einige WP-Punkte...)


----------



## John Rico (18. März 2009)

Jaja, immer noch schön Salz in die Wunde ...
Eigentlich müsste es als Ausgleich drei Wochen am Stück regnen (zählt ein Regentanz auch als alt. Sportart?)


----------



## peterbe (18. März 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Jaja, immer noch schön Salz in die Wunde ...
> Eigentlich müsste es als Ausgleich drei Wochen am Stück regnen (zählt ein Regentanz auch als alt. Sportart?)



uns hat der Regen nicht aufgehalten! Aber nimms nicht zu persönlich, wir vermissen deine Beteiligung im Wald und freuen uns schon, wieder mit dir loszurocken.


----------



## John Rico (18. März 2009)

Mach ich schon nicht, keine Angst! 
Auch wenn's mich so langsam nach dem dritten längeren Ausfall innerhalb eines Jahres echt ankotzt ...


----------



## SvenniLiteville (18. März 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Mach ich schon nicht, keine Angst!
> Auch wenn's mich so langsam nach dem dritten längeren Ausfall innerhalb eines Jahres echt ankotzt ...



...ja das ist auch mein Problem, bis heute abend


----------



## John Rico (18. März 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> ...ja das ist auch mein Problem, bis heute abend



Dabei fällt mir ein, ich habe weder deine Tel.Nummer noch kenne ich deinen Nachnamen (und am Klingelschild wird kaum "SvenniLiteville" stehen)!
Schickst du (oder jemand anderes hier) mir bitte noch eine der beiden Infos, damit ich nachher nicht wie blöd vor der Tür stehe.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (18. März 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Dabei fällt mir ein, ich habe weder deine Tel.Nummer noch kenne ich deinen Nachnamen (und am Klingelschild wird kaum "SvenniLiteville" stehen)!
> Schickst du (oder jemand anderes hier) mir bitte noch eine der beiden Infos, damit ich nachher nicht wie blöd vor der Tür stehe.



Sven Niemax 0170/2223382


----------



## hoedsch (18. März 2009)

Ihr macht ja spannende Sachen hier. Ich bin übrigens unverletzt aus dem Skiurlaub zurück und wieder bereit für das Radfahren.


----------



## peterbe (18. März 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ihr macht ja spannende Sachen hier. Ich bin übrigens unverletzt aus dem Skiurlaub zurück und wieder bereit für das Radfahren.



Das ist ja mal was, aber das ist das Problem: ich war Dienstag auch nicht da und schon geht es mit der Gruppe den Bach runter (oder das Matschloch). Ich würde als Motivationsstütze und Aufbautraining Sonntag mal eine große Runde vorschlagen, vielleicht Ratzeburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (18. März 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ihr macht ja spannende Sachen hier. Ich bin übrigens unverletzt aus dem Skiurlaub zurück und wieder bereit für das Radfahren.


Hey, Super. Hast du noch Urlaub, oder musst du gleich wieder knechten? Da das Wetter gerade so gut ist, wollte ich Freitag Nachmittag, ggf. in die Dämmerung hinein mit Beleuchtung, mal überprüfen wie z.B. der Hülsenberg Zubringertrail inzwischen aussieht, was man am Karlstein schon wieder fahren kann, wie es um das große Trail-Zick-Zack bestellt ist, usw. usf.. In der ganzen Ecke da hinten war ich schon seit Wochen nicht mehr.
Arne


----------



## Kono (18. März 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Sonntag vielleicht Ratzeburg?


Klingt sehr verlockend, aber da muss ich erst noch ein wenig Überzeugungsarbeit bei meiner Frau leisten .
Kurz: Prinzipiell bin ich dabei, kann aber erst kurzfristig zusagen.
Arne


----------



## Trailbiker66 (18. März 2009)

@ Peter

Hätte schon Lust mitzukommen...ist aber eine Frage des Tempos 

Gruß Michael


----------



## John Rico (19. März 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich würde als Motivationsstütze und Aufbautraining Sonntag mal eine große Runde vorschlagen, vielleicht Ratzeburg?



Motivation für wen? Für die Leute, die momentan nichtmal eine 20 km HaBe Runde mithalten könnten? 

Aber Spaß beiseite, das Wetter lädt wirklich zum Biken ein! Vielleicht versuch ich nachher eine kleine Straßenrunde zu drehen und schau mal, was der Fuß sagt.


----------



## LowRider4711 (20. März 2009)

[OT]Könnte mir jemand von den Harburgern DOD'lern mit einem Kassetten-Werkzeug helfen? 
Ich habe ein neues Laufrad, bei dem Bremsscheibe und Kassette mittels Verschlussring befestigt werden aber leider noch nicht das passende Werkzeug dafür  Ich habe eines bestellt aber BC liefert nicht, weil einige andere Teile aus der Bestellung nicht lieferbar sind. Das wäre toll, dann ist mein neues mtb fertig und ready for first ride [/OT]


----------



## John Rico (20. März 2009)

Hab ich, müsstest allerdings vorbeikommen (ist ja nicht so weit).
Falls du noch Interesse hast, schick mir am besten ne PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefros (20. März 2009)

Hallo, bin neu hier.  Würde aber auch gerne mal mitfahren.

Ratzeburg klingt schonmal interessant, da würde ich aber eher später dazu stossen sonst muss ich ja erst nach Harburg runter und wieder zurück. Je nachdem wo ihr lang fahrt, ich wohn relativ in der Innenstadt. 

Und sonst eben mal am Dienstag. Wobei es diesen Dienstag ja regnen soll...  Hoffen wir mal das ändert sich noch.


----------



## flensbernd (21. März 2009)

Moin Moin,

das Wetter ist praechtig! Wer faehrt ne Runde mit? 12 oder 13 Uhr KH?Morgen soll es ja schon wieder eher ungemuetlich werden...

Gruesse
bernd


----------



## peterbe (21. März 2009)

Sonntag 12 Uhr KH es rocken lassen!


----------



## de_reu (22. März 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ihr macht ja spannende Sachen hier. Ich bin übrigens unverletzt aus dem Skiurlaub zurück und wieder bereit für das Radfahren.



dito, De


----------



## Kono (23. März 2009)

Wenn man jetzt so aus dem Fenster schaut, mag man es gar nicht so recht glauben, aber die Wettervorhersage für morgen (Di. d. 24.3.) ist eigentlich ganz passabel. Zumindest soll es nicht regnen.
Also: Morgen jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde im Matsch?
In die Dämmerung hinein beginnender Nightride. -> 18:30 Uhr KH.
Arne


----------



## peterbe (23. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt so aus dem Fenster schaut, mag man es gar nicht so recht glauben, aber die Wettervorhersage für morgen (Di. d. 24.3.) ist eigentlich ganz passabel. Zumindest soll es nicht regnen.
> Also: Morgen jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde im Matsch?
> In die Dämmerung hinein beginnender Nightride. -> 18:30 Uhr KH.
> Arne



Bin dabei!


----------



## Cyclon (23. März 2009)

dabei


----------



## gnss (23. März 2009)

Von den DODlern hat nicht gerade jemand ein Liteville in Größe M oder?


----------



## John Rico (23. März 2009)

gnss schrieb:


> Von den DODlern hat nicht gerade jemand ein Liteville in Größe M oder?



Willst du etwa auf Fully umsteigen? Ist M nicht ein bißchen klein für dich?
Wüßte keinen aus unserer Truppe. Mir fällt nur Willy ein, falls du den kennst.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (23. März 2009)

Leider nicht, habe nur eines in XL und das gebe ich nicht her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (24. März 2009)

Ach Peter, da hast Du heute nicht viel Verpasst.
Gerald und Ich sind ziemlich alleine aber doch recht motiviert zu einem Nightride gestartet. Kalt war es. Dann kam noch Schneegriesel dazu und schließlich klarte es auf und die Sterne funkelten am Firmament. Vielleicht habe ich was falsches zum Abendbrot gegessen, vielleicht schlepp ich auch einfach nur ein paar Millionen Viren spazieren, aber so nach einer Stunde wollte mein Magen nicht mehr mitfahren. Bei 1:45h habe ich dann die Waffen gestreckt und bin auf direktem Wege nach Hause.
Tacho: 26km, 550hm, 2 Stunden.
Gruß
Arne

@Cyclon: Die Suppe ist jetzt in der Schüssel.


----------



## peterbe (24. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich was falsches zum Abendbrot gegessen, vielleicht schlepp ich auch einfach nur ein paar Millionen Viren spazieren, aber so nach einer Stunde wollte mein Magen nicht mehr mitfahren.



Habt ihr was ausgemacht wegen Sonntag? Sag mal Pn Bescheid. und vor allem pass auf deinen Magen auf und ring die Vieren nieder!


----------



## SvenniLiteville (24. März 2009)

Ach Arne, 
Du bist ja wirklich 'n Infektionspechvogel, ich wünsch Dir gute und schnelle Besserung! War es denn "modderich" heute?

Zu meinen Leiden: Mein Handgelenk tut bei bestimmten Bewegungen ziemlich weh, Daumen geht schon langsam wieder. bin am Wochenende mit Kati 2 std. 450 hm bei leichtem Gelände mit Tapeverband unterwegs gewesen, hoffe dass es kommenden Di. wieder gehen wird.

LG Svenni


----------



## Cyclon (24. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> @Cyclon: Die Suppe ist jetzt in der Schüssel.



dann hoffe ich, dass du ausreichend vielen Viren ihren Entfaltungsspielraum genommen hast und du bis So den Rest niedergerungen hast!
toi, toi, toi


----------



## John Rico (25. März 2009)

Oh mann, wir entwickeln uns so langsam wirklich zur Invaliden-Truppe!

@Arne:
Gute Besserung!

@Svenni:
Ich hatte doch wirklich am nächsten Tag Muskelkater, und das von ner Spiele-Konsole! 
Und geh wirklich bald mal los und lass deine Hand mittels MRT untersuchen. Wäre sehr ärgerlich, wenn du (wie ich) vier Wochen mit nem gebrochenen Handgelenk rumläufst und es dadurch am Ende noch Komplikationen gibt.

Off Topic 1:
Wir suchen gerade eine Wohnung und vielleicht weiß einer von euch ja was nettes. Es sollten 2,5 bis drei Zimmer sein, Stadtteil entweder Harburg/Eißendorf oder westlich der Alster bis Altona/Ottensen. GGgf. auch Richtung Barmbek. Falls jemand was hat, bitte melden!

Off Topic 2:
Wir brauchen bei BOC dringend ein paar Neuradschrauber. Wenn ihr jemanden wisst, der sich ein paar Euros dazuverdienen will und etwas handwerkliches Geschick und/oder Schruabenerfahrung mitbringt, bitte bei mir melden. Alles weitere am besten per PN.


----------



## gnss (25. März 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Willst du etwa auf Fully umsteigen? Ist M nicht ein bißchen klein für dich?
> Wüßte keinen aus unserer Truppe. Mir fällt nur Willy ein, falls du den kennst.


Umsteigen? Das heißt Fuhrpark erweitern. Ob es zu klein ist muß ich ausprobieren, hab ja einen relativ kurzen Oberkörper. Willy ist bereits kontaktiert.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (25. März 2009)

Moin Jungs, bin am Wochenende mit meinen Kindern unterwegs, daher kann ich warscheinlich nicht mitfahren.

@ Sven,

was macht denn Dein Fuß? Hattest Du mal 'ne Forstwegrunde probiert?

Ja meine Hand habe ich heute morgen untersuchen lassen und es wurde auch auf mein drängen hin auf keinen Fall die Notwendigkeit eines MRT in Erwägung gezogen (obwohl privatversichert), ich bekomme am Hand- und Daumengelenk am Freitag 'ne kleine physiotherapeutische Behandlung, dann sollte es wieder gehen.

Bei der Wohnung halte ich mal die Augen auf, gib mir mal den Kostenrahmen auf.

Schrauben kann ich im Moment nur sehr schlecht, hab am Montag die Sitzstrebe meines Litevilles samt Umlenkhebel ausgetauscht und beim lösen der alten Lager tat es schon verdammt weh im Handgelenk.

LG Svenni


----------



## SvenniLiteville (25. März 2009)

gnss schrieb:


> Umsteigen? Das heißt Fuhrpark erweitern. Ob es zu klein ist muß ich ausprobieren, hab ja einen relativ kurzen Oberkörper. Willy ist bereits kontaktiert.



Hi, bei NEON-Bikes im Netz gibt es den aktuellen Rahmen für EUR 1.700,-

Gruss Svenni


----------



## gnss (25. März 2009)

Danke aber das ist sehr viel mehr als ich für einen gebrauchten M zahlen müßte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (25. März 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> was macht denn Dein Fuß? Hattest Du mal 'ne Forstwegrunde probiert?
> 
> Ja meine Hand habe ich heute morgen untersuchen lassen und es wurde auch auf mein drängen hin auf keinen Fall die Notwendigkeit eines MRT in Erwägung gezogen (obwohl privatversichert), ich bekomme am Hand- und Daumengelenk am Freitag 'ne kleine physiotherapeutische Behandlung, dann sollte es wieder gehen.
> 
> ...



Ich war neulich mal los (und konnte doch glatt 4 Punkte zum WP beitragen!) und es ging ganz gut, war in der Haake und Meyers Park unterwegs. Leider kann ich Clickies komplett vergessen. Die Bewegung beim Ausklicken geht gar nicht und mein Orthopäde hat gleich mit mir gemeckert und mich zu drei weiteren Wochen Schonung verdonnert. Werde daher die nächste Zeit wohl alleine mit Flats fahren, außer du (oder jemand anders) hat Lust auf eine eher langsame Runde mit moderater Streckenwahl.

Bei deiner Hand hoffe ich, dass wirklich alles in Ordnung ist und du bald wieder beschwerdefrei bist! *daumendrück* Vielleicht sollten wir wirklich zusammen los, dann kannst du deine Hand und ich meinen Fuß etwas schonen.

Und läuft's bei dir so schlecht, dass du bei BOC Räder schrauben willst? 
Natürlich ist momentan jede Hilfe willkommen, ich hab allerdings eher damit gerechnet, dass ihr vermittelt als euch selber meldet.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (25. März 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ich war neulich mal los (und konnte doch glatt 4 Punkte zum WP beitragen!) und es ging ganz gut, war in der Haake und Meyers Park unterwegs. Leider kann ich Clickies komplett vergessen. Die Bewegung beim Ausklicken geht gar nicht und mein Orthopäde hat gleich mit mir gemeckert und mich zu drei weiteren Wochen Schonung verdonnert. Werde daher die nächste Zeit wohl alleine mit Flats fahren, außer du (oder jemand anders) hat Lust auf eine eher langsame Runde mit moderater Streckenwahl.
> 
> Bei deiner Hand hoffe ich, dass wirklich alles in Ordnung ist und du bald wieder beschwerdefrei bist! *daumendrück* Vielleicht sollten wir wirklich zusammen los, dann kannst du deine Hand und ich meinen Fuß etwas schonen.
> 
> ...



...war 'n Scherz


----------



## LowRider4711 (25. März 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Werde daher die nächste Zeit wohl alleine mit Flats fahren, außer du (oder jemand anders) hat Lust auf eine eher langsame Runde mit moderater Streckenwahl.


Ich bin zur Zeit auch Invalide. Ödem im rechten Knie nach Volleyballunfall  Zu einer leichten Runde würde ich mich dennoch aufraffen, zumal mein neues Fahrrad endlich fertig ist und es mir sehr in den Fingern kribbelt. Hol mir Freitag das ok vom Doc 
Wenn es zeitlich passt, würde ich mich auch bei euch ranhängen.


----------



## de_reu (25. März 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Habt ihr was ausgemacht wegen Sonntag? Sag mal Pn Bescheid. und vor allem pass auf deinen Magen auf und ring die Vieren nieder!



Moin Ich müsste am WE nach langer pause auch mal wieder fahren...

Gruß
Delf


----------



## John Rico (26. März 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> ...war 'n Scherz



Hab ich mir schon gedacht (daher auch der Smilie)! 


Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, habe ich für Samstag eine lockere Invaliden-Runde angedacht.
Wer also Lust hat, sich einer langsamen/ruhigen Runde anzuschließen, kann sich gerne melden!


----------



## Kono (27. März 2009)

Eigentlich wollte ich bei dieser Versammlung in Neu Wulmstorf mit dabei sein, aber leider war es mir Gesundheitlich nicht möglich. Interessanter Artikel findet sich im Abendblatt. Schauen wir mal was aus dem Gebiet wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (27. März 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich bei dieser Versammlung in Neu Wulmstorf mit dabei sein, aber leider war es mir Gesundheitlich nicht möglich. Interessanter Artikel findet sich im Abendblatt. Schauen wir mal was aus dem Gebiet wird.



Das hört sich ja nicht so gut an, hoffentlich werden wir aus diesem Gebeit nicht komplett ausgesperrt!
Gehörtest du zu den 100 geladenen Gästen, oder gar es auch schon eine öffentliche Sitzung? Laut Zeitungsartikel sollen sich u.a. auch Privatleute noch äußern dürfen, wann und wie steht allerdings nicht dabei.

Bist du immer noch out-of-order (gute Besserung), oder hast du morgen Lust auf eine gemütliche Runde, weit entfernt von 17er Schnitten und >300 HM / 10 km?


----------



## gnss (27. März 2009)

Kommt da ein Zaun drumherum und ein Torposten, oder wie sollen wir da ausgesperrt werden?


----------



## hoedsch (27. März 2009)

Das ist ja jetzt schon so, dass der Panzertrail "renaturiert" wurde, d.h. der an den Lebensraum der kubanischen Schuttkröte optimal angepasst wurde. Wenn das auch mit dem Rest des Gebietes passiert, dann will da eh keiner mehr hin.


----------



## John Rico (27. März 2009)

gnss schrieb:


> Kommt da ein Zaun drumherum und ein Torposten, oder wie sollen wir da ausgesperrt werden?



Wenn das ganze Gebiet für Radfahrer gesperrt wird und das trotzdem jede Woche zig Biker ignorieren, könnte das auch schnelle nach hinten losgehen und wir werden am Ende in den ganzen HaBes nicht mehr toleriert. Daher macht es schon Sinn, sich im Vorfeld für uns Biker einzusetzten (das Verbot dann aber auch zu akzeptieren, sollte es so kommen).


----------



## Kono (27. März 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Wenn das ganze Gebiet für Radfahrer gesperrt wird und das trotzdem jede Woche zig Biker ignorieren, könnte das auch schnelle nach hinten losgehen und wir werden am Ende in den ganzen HaBes nicht mehr toleriert. Daher macht es schon Sinn, sich im Vorfeld für uns Biker einzusetzten (das Verbot dann aber auch zu akzeptieren, sollte es so kommen).


Naja, ganz so arg ist es noch nicht. Es wird ja offensichtlich auch an "Konflikt freien" Lösungen gesucht. Diese Lösungen berücksichtigen aber mal wieder nur die alten Lobbys (->z.B. Wanderwege + Reitwege getrennt blablabla).
Typisch auch der im Artikel erwähnte "Anspruch" des Radsportverbandes an der Panzerringstrasse als Trainingsgelände... Wohl gemerkt für den STRAßEN-Radsport. Den Typen hätte ich gerne mal gesprochen, wirklich.
Über den Sinn oder Unsinn der Renaturierung kann man wahrlich vortrefflich streiten, aber die entsprechenden Leute und Verbände nehmen Ihre Aufgabe da offenbar richtig ernst. Wir Mountainbiker passen da unter Umständen als "Freunde des Waldes und der Heide" überhaupt nicht so recht ins Bild. Bleibt für uns nur das politisch korrekte Verhalten an den Tag zu legen. Sprich Panzertrail diesen Sommer meiden. Hin und wieder mal schauen was da passiert (gucken wird man ja wohl noch dürfen ), ein nettes Gespräch mit den Aktivisten über die Nordkoreanische Schuttkröte führen, vielleicht schon mal eine neue Spur legen , aber um Gottes Willen nicht quer durch die frisch renaturierte Heide carven .
Ich werde versuchen auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben und vielleicht gelingt es mir an einer Folgeveranstaltung teilzunehmen.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## Kono (27. März 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Bist du immer noch out-of-order (gute Besserung), oder hast du morgen Lust auf eine gemütliche Runde, weit entfernt von 17er Schnitten und >300 HM / 10 km?


Ich bin komplett out-of-order. Ich komm ja nicht mal bis zum Schuppen um das Bike zu holen . Es geht mir aber schon besser. Das Fieber lässt nach und der Durchfall ist scheinbar auch durch. Versuche mich gleich mal an fester Nahrung .
Aber danke für die Einladung. Viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## John Rico (28. März 2009)

Oh man Arne, du versuchst diesen Winter wirklich mit allen Mitteln, mir die Invalidenkrone steitig zu machen, oder? 

Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung! Und auch wenn ich deinen Ausfall bei der großen Runde natürlich nicht kompensieren kann, werde ich gleich zumindest noch ein paar WP-Punkte sammeln.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## AndreZ. (28. März 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> diesen Winter



Der ist ja nun schon seit letzter Woche vorbei...zumindest lt. Kalender


----------



## peterbe (28. März 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Oh man Arne, du versuchst diesen Winter wirklich mit allen Mitteln, mir die Invalidenkrone steitig zu machen, oder?
> 
> Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung! Und auch wenn ich deinen Ausfall bei der großen Runde natürlich nicht kompensieren kann, werde ich gleich zumindest noch ein paar WP-Punkte sammeln.
> 
> ...



Hallo Sven und Arne, wie wäre es denn, wenn ihr als Invalidenbegleitung wenigstens morgen nach Abschluss der WP-Abschlusstour mit und ein kühles isotonisches Getränk bei Stuuf Mudders Krogg teilt?


----------



## Cyclon (28. März 2009)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Der ist ja nun schon seit letzter Woche vorbei...zumindest lt. Kalender



Mensch, du hast ne Ahnung!
Der Winter geht bis morgen!

und außerdem wollte ich auch schon vorschlagen, ob wir den Tisch bei Stoof Mudders Kroog nicht auch den Invaliden öffnen sollten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (28. März 2009)

Ich muss da dankend ablehnen, aber irgendwie hat die von mir  aufgenommene Nahrung den unheimlichen Drang sich möglichst schnell wieder nach draußen bewegen zu wollen . Ich habe dieser radikalen Bande von Viren jetzt schon mehrfach auf den Tatbestand des Darmfriedensbruchs hingewiesen. Sogar die ärztlich verschriebene Exekutive hat mit Zwangsräumung gedroht, aber diese Jungs scheinen wahrlich hartnäckige Darmbesetzer sein. Ach egal:
Wünsche euch morgen viel gutes Wetter und macht doch mal ein paar schöne Bilder!
Arne


----------



## AndreZ. (28. März 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> Mensch, du hast ne Ahnung!
> Der Winter geht bis morgen!



Guckst Du hier...

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=frühlingsanfang+2009

So, wer hat keine Ahnung 

Sommerzeit und Frühlingsanfang sind 2 paar Schuhe!

Schönes WE noch


----------



## peterbe (28. März 2009)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier...
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=frühlingsanfang+2009
> 
> ...



Wer gibt denn schon was auf so eine scheiß Info? Unsere Kategorie ist der Winterpokal. Für alle Warmduscher und Winter-Rollenfuzzis: Der Winterpokal endet am 29. März und damit endet unser Winter auch am 29.3. kapiert?(Arne, geändert...)


----------



## Kono (28. März 2009)

Du Links-Abbieger!


----------



## John Rico (28. März 2009)

Danke für das Angebot, aber ich kann morgen nicht.

Immerhin konnte ich heute noch 10 WP Punkte beisteuern, vielleicht bringen die am Ende ja noch einen Platz ...


----------



## de_reu (29. März 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wer gibt denn schon was auf so eine scheiß Info? Unsere Kategorie ist der Winterpokal. Für alle Warmduscher und Winter-Rollenfuzzis: Der Winterpokal endet am 29. März und damit endet unser Winter auch am 29.3. kapiert?(Arne, geändert...)



Heißt das du fährst heute noch mal? wäre dabei

CU Delf


----------



## AndreZ. (29. März 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wer gibt denn schon was auf so eine scheiß Info? Unsere Kategorie ist der Winterpokal. Für alle Warmduscher und Winter-Rollenfuzzis: Der Winterpokal endet am 29. März und damit endet unser Winter auch am 29.3. kapiert?(Arne, geändert...)



Ich lach mich kaputt 

Dann weiterhin viel spaß bei Fango-Packung und kalt duschen!

Da ist mir ne Rolle und eine schöne DVD doch lieber...und die Erkältungsgefahr reduziert sich auch auf ein minimum. 

Aber jeder wie er mag...

Dann geniesst mal euren letzten "Wintertag"


----------



## peterbe (29. März 2009)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Ich lach mich kaputt
> 
> Dann weiterhin viel spaß bei Fango-Packung und kalt duschen!
> 
> ...



Ja, jetzt ist der Winter vorbei und wir haben ihn zum Abschluss gebührend verabschiedet: 106 km, 850 hm von der KH in die tiefste Lüneburger Heide auf den Wilseder Berg mit relativ maximalen Trailanteil, wunderbaren Fangopackungen und herrlicher Frühlingssonne. Wir freuen uns auf den Frühling und viele tolle Touren mit euch am Dienstag Abend und an den Wochenenden.

Eure WP-DOD-Runde


----------



## Cyclon (29. März 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (30. März 2009)




----------



## SvenniLiteville (30. März 2009)

Moin Jungs,
da habt Ihr ja richtig KM gemacht! Chapeau...

Ich hatte am Wochenende meine Kinder und war nicht im Netz, sorry aber lieben Dank für das Angebot der passiven Stammtischteilnahme.

@Sven+Arne:
Wollen wir morgen 'ne nette "kleine" Tour durch die HaBes machen???

Gruss Sven


----------



## mucho (30. März 2009)

Hallo! Einige von euch wissen es zwar schon, dass am 18.April ein MTB-Event in der Nähe von Lüneburg stattfindet. 
Hier nochmal für alle: BIKEDAY in Lüneburg
Das ursprüngliche Event wird in Zusammenarbeit mit dem RSC Lüneburg um ein CrossCountry Rennen erweitert.
Würde mich freuen, wenn sich einige von euch auf den Weg machen. Egal ob sie fahren oder zuschauen!


----------



## Kono (30. März 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> @Sven+Arne:
> Wollen wir morgen 'ne nette "kleine" Tour durch die HaBes machen??



Sorry, meine Frau wird nicht zu Hause sein und ich freue mich darauf morgen Abend meine Kinder ins Bett bringen zu dürfen.


----------



## peterbe (30. März 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> @Sven+Arne:
> Wollen wir morgen 'ne nette "kleine" Tour durch die HaBes machen???
> 
> Gruss Sven



Hallo, auf Grund meiner nicht unwesentlich schweren Beine würde ich mich morgen an einer leichten Runde beteiligen,

18.30 KH


----------



## SvenniLiteville (31. März 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Hallo, auf Grund meiner nicht unwesentlich schweren Beine würde ich mich morgen an einer leichten Runde beteiligen,
> 
> 18.30 KH



O.K. ich gebe Gas am Schreibtisch und werde pünktlich sein  ;-)
LG Svenni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (31. März 2009)

> @Sven+Arne:
> Wollen wir morgen 'ne nette "kleine" Tour durch die HaBes machen???


Eigentlich gerne, aber ich schaff's heute zeitlich nicht.
Euch viel Spaß und bis zum nächsten Mal.



> Hallo! Einige von euch wissen es zwar schon, dass am 18.April ein MTB-Event in der Nähe von Lüneburg stattfindet.



Kann mucho nur unterstützen, wäre schön, wenn möglichst viele am 18.04. am Event in Lüneburg teinehmen, egal ob aktiv oder passiv.
Ich finde, man sollte die letzten beiden Events hier im Norden (Lüneburg + Buchholz) unterstützen, egal ob aktiv auf dem Bike oder bei einem Stück Kuchen / einer Bratwurst am Streckenrand!


----------



## Cyclon (31. März 2009)

heute leider doch ohne mich ...


----------



## peterbe (31. März 2009)

Heute ne kleine Runde mit einem Zwangssinglespeeder (na ja, drei vordere Ritzel waren bei Putscho noch dran...), entspannten Uphills und ruhigem Ende: 25 km, 550 hm. Die ersten 60 min gingen schon im ohne Licht.


----------



## de_reu (2. April 2009)

Moin, jemand morgen nachmittag Bock auf ne kleine Runde?

Das Wetter muß man nutzen!

Cu Delf


----------



## Trailbiker66 (3. April 2009)

Hallo,

ist jemand morgen gegen 12.00 Uhr für eine lockere Runde Habes

ab der KH dabei ? 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Sanz (5. April 2009)

Hallo,

fahrt Ihr eigentlich mittlerweile wieder im hellen

Wie sieht es am kommenden Dienstag aus? Und wenn wann?

Bis dann Andre


----------



## Kono (5. April 2009)

Ich wollte Dienstag wieder um 18:30 Uhr zu einen in die Dämmerung hinein beginnenden Nightride starten. Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:06 Uhr. Das frühlings hafte Wetter soll sich ja erstmal so halten.


----------



## Trailbiker66 (5. April 2009)

Hallo Arne,
bei verhaltenem Tempo und der jetzigen Wetterlage wäre 
ich gern dabei 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Kono (6. April 2009)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> ...bei verhaltenem Tempo und der jetzigen Wetterlage...


Stimmt, das Wetter ist viel zu gut um in Renntempo durch den Wald zu heizen


----------



## Kono (7. April 2009)

Da liegt ein Fluch auf mir und meinen Dienstagsrunden  Hoedsch, sag deiner Frau mal sie soll die Schaschlikstöcker aus der Fahrradpuppe nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (8. April 2009)

Mit wechselnder Besetzung von denen die später kommen und denen die früher gehen, einem Ausfall wg. abgerissenen Schaltwerk sind wir dann doch noch zu dritt 33km bei 600 Hm gefahren.


----------



## John Rico (8. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Da liegt ein Fluch auf mir und meinen Dienstagsrunden  Hoedsch, sag deiner Frau mal sie soll die Schaschlikstöcker aus der Fahrradpuppe nehmen



Zumindest hast du Schaltauge und Schaltwerk wieder trennen können.
Hoffe, deine Hand ist nicht schlimmer verletzt und es ist sonst alles heil geblieben am Bike.

War schön, mal wieder mitzukommen und vielen Dank fürs Einsammeln!
Mir bzw. meinen Beinen reichte es nach 1,5 Std aber, zumal das Tempo für mich nicht wirklich entspannt war.
Hoffentlich kann ich bald wieder richtig einsteigen, so dass ich auch bei längeren Touren wieder mithalten kann.


----------



## de_reu (8. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Da liegt ein Fluch auf mir und meinen Dienstagsrunden  Hoedsch, sag deiner Frau mal sie soll die Schaschlikstöcker aus der Fahrradpuppe nehmen



Da kann ich über! Rahmenbruch!

In Zukunft wieder HT

CU Delf


----------



## Kono (9. April 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Zumindest hast du Schaltauge und Schaltwerk wieder trennen können.


Das Schaltwerk musste ich aber erstmal im Schraubstock mittels Rohrzange und Schraubendreher wieder richten. Aber es ist immer noch, naja, irgendwie "Windschief". Egal, es schaltet wieder und anstatt Erstatzröllchen kann ich zum Sommer hin mal über ein neues Schaltwerk nachdenken.
Trotzdem hatte ich Glück im Unglück. Als ich so das Fahrrad reparierte, bemerkte ich nämlich, daß die HR Nabe spielt hat. Kurz mal nachgeschaut was da los ist, musste ich feststellen, dass sich eine Kontermutter von der Shimano Nabe (Freilauf Seite) gelöst hatte. Schwein gehabt, da hätte ich mich u.U. ein paar km später böse auf die Nase legen können.
Arne


----------



## gnss (9. April 2009)

Das ist relativ ungefährlich, macht nur die Nabe kaputt.


----------



## de_reu (9. April 2009)

heute Nachmittag jemand Bock auf ne spontane Runde in den HaBe's?

Cu delf


----------



## SvenniLiteville (9. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Das Schaltwerk musste ich aber erstmal im Schraubstock mittels Rohrzange und Schraubendreher wieder richten. Aber es ist immer noch, naja, irgendwie "Windschief". Egal, es schaltet wieder und anstatt Erstatzröllchen kann ich zum Sommer hin mal über ein neues Schaltwerk nachdenken.
> Trotzdem hatte ich Glück im Unglück. Als ich so das Fahrrad reparierte, bemerkte ich nämlich, daß die HR Nabe spielt hat. Kurz mal nachgeschaut was da los ist, musste ich feststellen, dass sich eine Kontermutter von der Shimano Nabe (Freilauf Seite) gelöst hatte. Schwein gehabt, da hätte ich mich u.U. ein paar km später böse auf die Nase legen können.
> Arne



Du bist wirklich 'n Pechvogel! Wenn ich alle Kisten ausgepackt habe, werde ich den Versuch des Umtrunkes nochmal starten (war wohl etwas kurzfristig letztesmal). Am 20.04. kommt meine Küche und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht habe ich irgendwo noch 'n neues X9-Schaltwerk liegen, dass wird sich dann anfinden.

Allen DoDlern schöne Ostern! Ich denke ich bin am 21.04.09 wieder dabei, morgen früh geht's nach Alcudia mit Freundin und Bikes....


----------



## SvenniLiteville (9. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Trotzdem hatte ich Glück im Unglück. Als ich so das Fahrrad reparierte, bemerkte ich nämlich, daß die HR Nabe spielt hat. Kurz mal nachgeschaut was da los ist, musste ich feststellen, dass sich eine Kontermutter von der Shimano Nabe (Freilauf Seite) gelöst hatte. Schwein gehabt, da hätte ich mich u.U. ein paar km später böse auf die Nase legen können.
> Arne



... Konuslager sollten über 80kg eigentlich tabu sein!


----------



## John Rico (9. April 2009)

Arne, Arne, du machst wirklich Sachen. Wenn das so weitergeht, zerfällt dein Bike auf einer Tour noch mal in seine Einzelteile. 
Hoffe deine Nabe (oder zumindest die Laufflächen) hat's unbeschadet überstanden!



SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> ... Konuslager sollten über 80kg eigentlich tabu sein!



Warum? Was soll an Konuslagern schlechter sein als an Industrielagern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (9. April 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> ... Konuslager sollten über 80kg eigentlich tabu sein!



Überhaupt sind Lager über 80kg tabu! 
Ach, das ist jetzt der "Winter-LRS". Der wird gefahren bis er auseinander fällt. Die Nabe habe ich bis zur Oberkante Dichtlippe mit Fett geflutet, neu eingestellt und diesmal richtig feste festgeschraubt . Kratzt nicht, knirscht nicht und läuft rund. Super.
Ihr werdet den Tag noch verfluchen, an dem ich den Sommer-LRS einbaue  Ich sage nur Hope PRO II  Hoffentlich fährt dann noch jemand mit mir


----------



## John Rico (9. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Ihr werdet den Tag noch verfluchen, an dem ich den Sommer-LRS einbaue  Ich sage nur Hope PRO II  Hoffentlich fährt dann noch jemand mit mir



Sind die neu oder habe ich letztes Jahr was verpasst? Auf jeden Fall kannst du dich dann mit Olli zusammentun. Wenn ihr vorweg fahrt, macht auch der schwerhörigste Wanderer schon Platz, wenn wir kaum in Sichtweite sind.


----------



## hoedsch (10. April 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> ... Konuslager sollten über 80kg eigentlich tabu sein!



So´n Quatsch. Einmal die Konusse richtig gekontert und korrekt eingestellt und gelegentlich kontrollieren. Am Trekkingrad seit 16000 km ohne Probleme. Am MTB seit 9000 km im Einsatz, allerdings 1x Freilauf gebrochen, was auch häufiger bei ganz tollen lauten Naben vorkommt.


----------



## Kono (11. April 2009)

Dienstag (14.4.) wollte ich wieder um 18:30 Uhr zu einem in die Dämmerung hinein beginnenden Nightride starten. Treffpunkt KH. Diesmal hält mein Material hoffentlich besser zusammen .
Gruß
Kono


----------



## hsjunior (12. April 2009)

Hallo und frohe Ostern....

ich hatte mich anfang des Jahres schon mal hier blicken lassen und wollte mal eine Runde bei euch ausprobieren.
Ein Sturz hatte mir aber ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht 

Ich denke nun sind meine "Wunden" verheilt und wenn morgen jemand Lust und Zeit hat mir die HaBe zu zeigen...?!?!

Denn  noch allen ´nen schönen Abend


----------



## de_reu (12. April 2009)

Guten Abend,

Morgen jemand Bock auf ne Kleine Trail-lastige Runde durch die HaBe's?

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (13. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Dienstag (14.4.) wollte ich wieder um 18:30 Uhr zu einem in die Dämmerung hinein beginnenden Nightride starten. Treffpunkt KH. Diesmal hält mein Material hoffentlich besser zusammen .
> Gruß
> Kono



Nach einer Woche Höhentraining auf Tourenski und Snowboard freu ich mich wieder auf eine DOD-Runde: ich bin dabei!


----------



## Trailbiker66 (13. April 2009)

Bin wohl auch dabei 

Muß ja noch was tun bis Ende Mai


----------



## Kono (13. April 2009)

@peterbe: Du kannst so super toll fotografieren, aber deine Avatare sind mist 
Freue mich auf morgen.


----------



## jan-bux (14. April 2009)

Moin,Moin,

Hallo Kono, Clemens und alle anderen die heute durch die Habes biken.

Ich bin auch heute dabei.
Bis dann. 18:30 KH

Gruß Jan


----------



## Kono (15. April 2009)

Daten der gestrigen Runde:
33km, 700hm, 14,5er Schnitt.
-1 Rocky Mountain Schaltauge.
+1 wieder fahrbarer Hülsenberg Zubringertrail.
Nach dem Hülsenberg gings zum Karlstein. Um diese Uhrzeit endlich mal freie Fahrt vorraus. Herrlich. Zeckentrail hoch, rüber zur Schulenburgs Eiche und dann das Biest runter (rauf ist kult, runter ist geil). Dann noch ein bischen X-Weg, Kuhteich und schließlich zurück zur KH.
Kono


----------



## peterbe (15. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Daten der gestrigen Runde:
> 33km, 700hm, 14,5er Schnitt.
> -1 Rocky Mountain Schaltauge.
> +1 wieder fahrbarer Hülsenberg Zubringertrail.
> ...



Da habe ich ja das schönste mit ohne Schaltauge verpast  Nun gut, das Joggen mit Mountainbike vom Turnierplatz zur KH war zumindest ein angemessener Trainingsersatz und pünktlich zur Dunkelheit war ich dann dort.

Nächste mal wieder mit Ersatzauge....


----------



## John Rico (17. April 2009)

[Weckmodus an]
Morgen, 14:00 Uhr: CC-Rennen in Lüneburg
Anmeldung bis 13 Uhr vor Ort
[Weckmodus aus]

Also hinkommen, mitfahren, Spaß haben!
Vor allem diejenigen können sich da mal richtig austoben, denen es bei den Dienstagsrunden nie schnell genug gehen kann!


----------



## Kono (17. April 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> [Weckmodus an]
> Morgen, 14:00 Uhr: CC-Rennen in Lüneburg
> Anmeldung bis 13 Uhr vor Ort
> [Weckmodus aus]
> ...


Klopf Klopf, Weckmodus an!

Hast Du letzten Tage schon mal aus dem Fenster geguckt? Nutze das gute Wetter, schwing Dich auf's Fahrrad und fahr 'ne Runde! Aber jetzt mal im Ernst, warum soll ich anderen beim Hochgeschwindigkeitsstaubfressen zusehen? Sorry ich fahr lieber selber, mit meiner Geschwindigkeit, ohne Nummer und überteuerten Verpflegungsunkostenbeitrag.


----------



## spudi (17. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> ...und überteuerten Verpflegungsunkostenbeitrag.


Ist klar. Weil 10,- Startgebühr auch so viel Geld ist und die ganze Planung und zb. die Miete der Zeitnahmegeräte auch nix kostet... 

Karsten


----------



## Kono (17. April 2009)

Stimmt. 10 ist wirklich moderat und angemessen. Hatte mehr so Cyclassics u.ä. Veranstaltungen gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (17. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Klopf Klopf, Weckmodus an!
> 
> Hast Du letzten Tage schon mal aus dem Fenster geguckt? Nutze das gute Wetter, schwing Dich auf's Fahrrad und fahr 'ne Runde! Aber jetzt mal im Ernst, warum soll ich anderen beim Hochgeschwindigkeitsstaubfressen zusehen? Sorry ich fahr lieber selber, mit meiner Geschwindigkeit, ohne Nummer und überteuerten Verpflegungsunkostenbeitrag.



Ich war in dieser Woche dreimal los! 

Du warst noch nie auf so einer Veranstaltung, oder?
Außerdem sollst du nicht zugucken, sondern mitfahren! 
Und wenn du nicht mitfahren willst (schneller als du bin ich sicher nicht, das nur am Rande), dann setz dich aufs Rad, fahr nach Lüneburg und unterstütz die Veralstaltung durch Anwesenheit. Wär doch auch was, oder?

Und wie spudi schon sagt, 10  Startgeld und 50 Cent für ein Stück (leckeren) Kuchen als überteuert zu bezeichnen, passt irgendwie nicht...


----------



## hoedsch (17. April 2009)

Ich möchte der Veranstaltung am morgigen Tag nicht beiwohnen.
Werbung dafür wurde bereits im anderen Thread ausgiebig gemacht.


----------



## devils_advokate (17. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Daten der gestrigen Runde:
> 33km, 700hm, 14,5er Schnitt.
> -1 Rocky Mountain Schaltauge.
> +1 wieder fahrbarer Hülsenberg Zubringertrail.
> ...




Mahlzeit Kono,

bin hier relativ neu in hh, war selber erst 3 mal in den HaBe`s, kenn mich dort natürlich recht wenig aus.
hab also aus eben diesem Grund mal interesse mich bei obriger bzw. ähnlicher runde demnächst mal mit einzuklinken.

grüße, devils_advokate


----------



## Kono (17. April 2009)

Moin und Willkommen.

Die Dienstagsrunde startet für üblich um 18:30 Uhr hier. Benötigt wird ein MTB, ein Helm, etwas Kondition, fahrtechnische Grundkenntnisse und bis mitte nächsten Monats ein Nightride-Licht.
Gruß
Kono


----------



## devils_advokate (17. April 2009)

MTB - Check!
Helm - Check!
Kondition - Check!
Fahrtechnick - Check!

Nightride-Licht?!?! - so`n 08/15 Clipp-on Licht fürn Lenker (Sigma Triled)+ Kopfleuchte ...reicht das??


----------



## gnss (17. April 2009)

Erfahrungsgemäß nicht und wenn die anderen ihr Licht einschalten merkst du nichtmal, dass du welches dabei hast.


----------



## hoedsch (17. April 2009)

devils_advokate schrieb:


> MTB - Check!
> Helm - Check!
> Kondition - Check!
> Fahrtechnick - Check!
> ...



Was für ein Licht hast Du denn auf dem Kopf?
Falls das auch 08/15 ist, dann kannst Du dir als Option überlegen erstmal 1,5h bis zur Dämmerung mitzukommen. Den Weg zurück müsstest Du dann aber selbst finden. (Wir erklären den auch gern)
Gefahren wird auf unseren Touren in der Regel ein Schnitt von 16 km/h.


----------



## Kono (17. April 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> ... ein Schnitt von 16 km/h.


hoedsch fährt ein Schnitt von 16km/h, der Rest winselt um Gnade .
OK, Spaß beiseite. Das mit dem Licht ist schon richtig wichtig und die Sigma TriLED langt da (IMHO) definitiv nicht. Aber wie hoedsch schon geschrieben hat, komm doch einfach mal vorbei. Das passt dann schon irgendwie.


----------



## fuzzball (17. April 2009)

Hi , 
bin neu in HH und kenne mich in den Haburger Bergen 0,0 aus  deswegen wollte ich mich, wenn mich jemand mitnimmt, bei Gelegenheit einer Runde anschließen. Da ich aber keine Ahnung habe in welchem Umzugskarton meine Bikelampen sind wollte ich fragen ob jemand auch am WE, bevorzugt ab Nachmittag fährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (17. April 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Hi ,
> bin neu in HH und kenne mich in den Haburger Bergen 0,0 aus  deswegen wollte ich mich, wenn mich jemand mitnimmt, bei Gelegenheit einer Runde anschließen. Da ich aber keine Ahnung habe in welchem Umzugskarton meine Bikelampen sind wollte ich fragen ob jemand auch am WE, bevorzugt ab Nachmittag fährt?



Im Prinzip fahren wir auch gerne am Nachmittag, auch am Wochenende, aber tu uns den Gefallen und besorge dir ein anderes Profilbild, sonne postpubertären Bildchen stoßen hier regelmäßig auf Missfallen (zu Recht). Ansonsten diesen Thread verfolgen und mitfahren.


----------



## Trailbiker66 (17. April 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Im Prinzip fahren wir auch gerne am Nachmittag, auch am Wochenende, aber tu uns den Gefallen und besorge dir ein anderes Profilbild, sonne postpubertären Bildchen stoßen hier regelmäßig auf Missfallen (zu Recht). Ansonsten diesen Thread verfolgen und mitfahren.


 
Ihr seid immer so nett zu den Neuen 

Sag mal Peter, wo bekomme ich denn ein Ersatzschaltauge für mein 2006er Element ? Scheint ja in letzter Zeit ein Verschleißteil zu sein 

Fährt jemand am Sonntag ?

Gruß Michael


----------



## sixhand (17. April 2009)

Melde mich auch mal wieder, wollte Morgen so gegen Mittag ne Runde fahren, _"gefühlvoll bis entspannend"!_
Wer hat Lust?


----------



## Kono (17. April 2009)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> wo bekomme ich denn ein Ersatzschaltauge für mein 2006er Element ?


Immer der selbe Ärger mit diesen Import Rädern 


Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand am Sonntag ?


Ich mach am Samstag Strecke (>100km) und habe meinen Kindern versprochen am Sonntag Nachmittag mit ihnen zur Eisdiele zu fahren. Bleibt mir nur noch der Sonntag Vormittag. Aber ich denke eine lockere (!!!) 2-2,5h Ausfahrt, so um 10-11 Uhr herum, müsste ich eigentlich einrichten können. Meine Frau ist z.Zt. etwas "kränklich" (Heuschnupfen), daher kann ich keine 5 Stunden im voraus planen.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## sixhand (17. April 2009)

Hi Arne, kann kein Deutsch mehr! Also Sonntag oder doch Morgen größer 100? Ansonsten weiterhin gute Besserung für Deine Frau.
Gruß, Oliver


----------



## Kono (17. April 2009)

sixhand schrieb:


> Hi Arne, kann kein Deutsch mehr!


Oh, 'tschuldigung. Ich habe Google mal um eine Übersetzung gebeten. Bitte nur für Dich:
I do stretch on Saturday (> 100km) and I have promised my children on Sunday afternoon with ice cream for them to drive. Remains for me only on Sunday morning. But I think a loose (!!!) 2-2,5 h exit, so to clock around 10-11, I would have actually set up. My wife is currently something "sickly" (hay fever), so I can not 5 hours in advance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (17. April 2009)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> Ihr seid immer so nett zu den Neuen
> 
> Sag mal Peter, wo bekomme ich denn ein Ersatzschaltauge für mein 2006er Element ? Scheint ja in letzter Zeit ein Verschleißteil zu sein
> 
> ...



Ist wirklich ein Verschleißteil, allerdings bekommt man unsere Import-Modell-Schaltaugen aus dem Vollen gefräst für 21 Euro innerhalb von 3 Tagen bei

MTsports
Markus Tagscherer
Kohlstattweg 1
85391 Allershausen
Tel: (0049) 08166 990 380
Fax: (0049) 08166 990 681 1
Email: [email protected]
Internet: www.mtsports.de

Ein Ersatz-Schaltauge habe ich noch und könnte es dir mitbringen, zum Beispiel zu einer tollen Trainingsrunde Sonntag 11 Uhr. Wer wäre dabei?


----------



## Kono (17. April 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ist wirklich ein Verschleißteil...


Zitat von Peter letzten Dienstag, so gegen 19:40 Uhr:
"Ne ne, die Knüppel hier sind OK, die liegen hier schon *---KNACK---* immer... Oh Nööööö"


peterbe schrieb:


> tolle Trainingsrunde Sonntag 11 Uhr. Wer wäre dabei?


Gerne, aber wie schon geschrieben, unter Vorbehalt 
Arne


----------



## John Rico (18. April 2009)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> Sag mal Peter, wo bekomme ich denn ein Ersatzschaltauge für mein 2006er Element ? Scheint ja in letzter Zeit ein Verschleißteil zu sein



Wenn du die lokalen Händler unterstützen willst, kannst du das auch bei BOC bestellen. "Wir" sind ja seit einiger Zeit offizieller RM Händler 
Es wird aber sicher mehr als drei Tage brauchen, Preis könnte ich nachschlagen (bei Interesse ->PN)

Ansonsten viel Spaß beim Biken und vielleicht bis nächsten Dienstag!
Gruß
Sven


----------



## peterbe (18. April 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Wenn du die lokalen Händler unterstützen willst, kannst du das auch bei BOC bestellen. "Wir" sind ja seit einiger Zeit offizieller RM Händler
> Es wird aber sicher mehr als drei Tage brauchen, Preis könnte ich nachschlagen (bei Interesse ->PN)
> 
> Ansonsten viel Spaß beim Biken und vielleicht bis nächsten Dienstag!
> ...



Wusst ich gar nicht, dass Boc ein lokaler Händler ist, ebenso nicht, dass ihr offizielle Händler seid (Wieso ihr, bist du inzwischen Teilhaber?)
Ich dachte BOC ist Lagerresteverramscher für RM gewesen.

MT verkauft auch nicht nur normale RM-Teile, sondern hat spezielle, aus dem vollen gefräste vergoldete Ausfallenden. Ganz was feines...


----------



## Kono (18. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Gerne, aber wie schon geschrieben, unter Vorbehalt


Meine Frau hat mich gebeten, und ich werde dieser Bitte gerne nachkommen, ob ich mich nicht morgen (So. 19.4.) um die Kinder kümmern könnte.
Ich bin also für Sonntag raus.  
Dienstag ist auch ein Tag.
Gruß und habt Spaß
Kono


----------



## de_reu (18. April 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ein Ersatz-Schaltauge habe ich noch und könnte es dir mitbringen, zum Beispiel zu einer tollen Trainingsrunde Sonntag 11 Uhr. Wer wäre dabei?



Moin Peter ich wäre mit dabei, sach noch mal ob das steh?!

Cu Delf


----------



## fuzzball (19. April 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> aber tu uns den Gefallen und besorge dir ein anderes Profilbild, sonne postpubertären Bildchen stoßen hier regelmäßig auf Missfallen (zu Recht)



nö,

1. frage ich mich, wie man sich an so etwas stören kann 
2. nehme ich meine anfrage zurück, da mir solche Personen einfach zuwider sind
3. wir dann lieber Strecken aus Open Maps fahren

danke an alle die nett und nicht solche Korinthenkacker sind, zu den Korinthenkacker fällt mir nur ein


----------



## peterbe (19. April 2009)

de_reu schrieb:


> Moin Peter ich wäre mit dabei, sach noch mal ob das steh?!
> 
> Cu Delf



Moin Delf, jetzt habe ich mich auf 12 eingestellt.... Wollen wir 12 sagen?


----------



## de_reu (19. April 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Moin Delf, jetzt habe ich mich auf 12 eingestellt.... Wollen wir 12 sagen?



O.K. HiNoon!
CU


----------



## de_reu (19. April 2009)

Komm natürlich mit meinem HT, das andere si noch nicht wieder fit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (19. April 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wusst ich gar nicht, dass Boc ein lokaler Händler ist, ebenso nicht, dass ihr offizielle Händler seid (Wieso ihr, bist du inzwischen Teilhaber?)
> Ich dachte BOC ist Lagerresteverramscher für RM gewesen.



Falls das ernst gemeint war: Du kannst bei BOC neben den im Laden erhältlichen jedes Rocky aus dem aktuellen Katalog bestellen, wie übrigens alle Sachen von Bike Action (= Rocky Importeur). Und was ist daran nun so ungewöhnlich, dass man sich zu einem Laden bzw. zu einer Firma, in dem/der man seit längerer Zeit arbeitet, in irgendeiner Form zugehörig fühlt?

Und sei(d) doch mal etwas netter zu neuen Leuten, die ein ein paar Gleichgesinnte zum Biken suchen. Schließlich ist das immer noch die Dienstagsrunde und nicht die "legendäre" Mittwochsrunde, oder etwa nicht? (Postpubertär sind wir schließlich alle ).


----------



## Kono (19. April 2009)

Ich habe da mal ein Vorschlag:
Dienstag 21.4. 18:30 Uhr, in die Dämmerung hinein beginnender Nightride, wie immer: Treffpunkt KH.
Dann können alle Ihren Frust und aufgestauten Aggressionen in die staubigen Wege der Harburger Berge treten und wer zuerst oben ist, darf warten bis der gut gelaunte Rest auch oben ist .
Die Wettervorhersage könnte besser kaum sein. Sonne, Sonne, Sonne und kein Wölkchen am Himmel. Apropos Sonne: Sonnenuntergang ist am 21.4. um 20.32 Uhr.
Also, satte 2 Stunden Sonnenlicht,  beste Untergrundverhältnisse und höchster Motivationsgrad lassen auf eine Dienstagsrunde der Extraklasse hoffen.
Gruß
Kono


----------



## peterbe (19. April 2009)

Ich finde, wir sind immer freundlich zu neu-DODlern, aber was gesagt werden muss, muss gesagt werden. Ansonsten freu ich mich auf eine staubige DOD-Runde am Dienstag und packe mein Ersatz-Schaltauge ein.


----------



## hoedsch (19. April 2009)

Ich werde mich auch wieder bemühen rechtzeitig am Startplatz zu sein. Notfalls fahre ich wieder 500m hinterher.


----------



## Cyclon (20. April 2009)

bin auch wieder mit von der Partie. Hauptfeld oder Verfolgergruppe muss ich noch entscheiden...


----------



## Kono (20. April 2009)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin von jab verbal abgestraft zu werden, möchte ich es doch zur Diskussion stellen:
Hegt irgendein (potentieller) Mitfahrer den Wunsch nach einen LMB-Termin für die Dienstagsrunde, in den er sich dann eintragen kann/möchte?
Das für und wieder eines LMB-Termines hebt sich (IMHO) gegeneinander auf. Ich persönlich kann gut ohne ein LMB-Termin leben, den Faden hier lesen schaffe ich gerade noch so und Abfahrt ist eh um 18:30 Uhr. Aber das ist eben meine Meinung.
Also: Feuer frei 
Gruß
Kono


----------



## hoedsch (20. April 2009)

Kein LMB Termin. Da tragen sich erfahrungsgemäß öfter Leute ein, die dann doch nicht kommen. Ein Satz über Teilnahme oder nicht ist auch schnell geschrieben.

Dieser Thread sollte auch primär der Terminabsprache dienen und nicht für sinnlose Technikdiskussionen oder Beschimpfungen potenzieller Mitfahrer herhalten.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (20. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin von jab verbal abgestraft zu werden, möchte ich es doch zur Diskussion stellen:
> Hegt irgendein (potentieller) Mitfahrer den Wunsch nach einen LMB-Termin für die Dienstagsrunde, in den er sich dann eintragen kann/möchte?
> Das für und wieder eines LMB-Termines hebt sich (IMHO) gegeneinander auf. Ich persönlich kann gut ohne ein LMB-Termin leben, den Faden hier lesen schaffe ich gerade noch so und Abfahrt ist eh um 18:30 Uhr. Aber das ist eben meine Meinung.
> Also: Feuer frei
> ...



Moin Jungs,

bin aus Malle zurück, war suuuuper (11° und waagerechter Regen) :-(
 freue mich auf sommerliche Touren mit Euch! Bin also Di. dabei!

ich denke, ohne LMB-Termin sind wir halt etwas exklusiver und nur routinierte Forumnutzer finden unsere Runde. Andererseits sind wir in der helleren Jahreszeit auch oft in zweistelliger Gruppenstärke unterwegs, was auch grenzwertig ist.


----------



## jo46 (20. April 2009)

Moin, moin,

hat man denn bei euch auch als blutiger MTB Anfänger eine Chance?

VG
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (20. April 2009)

Moin Jochen,

als blutiger Anfänger wird es schwierig, wenn auch die Kondition für das bergauf fahren nicht vorhanden ist. Da sind in der Vergangenheit schon einige Teilnehmer nach den ersten Anstiegen freiwillig ausgestiegen, da es von der Geschwindigkeit in der Gruppe einfach nicht passte.
Beim bergab Gerumpel über Wurzeln, ist auch Schieben erlaubt, falls die Fahrtechnik dafür noch fehlt.
Warst Du schon mal in den HaBe?

Gruß
Hoedsch


----------



## John Rico (20. April 2009)

1:2 

Ich wäre dafür, wieder einen Termin einzutragen, da ich es einfach verbindlicher finde als ein "Will morgen vielleicht los, kommt jemand mit" hier im Thread. Und dass die Leute sich entsprechend austragen sollen, wenn sie doch nicht können, bekommt man in die Leute schon wieder rein (hat zu meiner Guide-Zeit ja auch geklappt).
Wenn außerdem Andre eine Mittwochs-oder-wann-auch-immer-Tour startet und am WE wieder regelmäßig Termine stattfinden, genügt ein kurzer Blick ins LMB und man muss nicht diverse Threads und das Nord-Forum ständig im Blick haben. Außerdem war die Dienstagsrunde (bisher) immer eine offene Runde und neue Fahrer willkommen und ich würde es wie gesagt schade finden, wenn sich die Tour zu einer selektierten "Mittwochsrunde" entwickeln würde.



> Dieser Thread sollte auch primär der Terminabsprache dienen und nicht für sinnlose Technikdiskussionen oder Beschimpfungen potenzieller Mitfahrer herhalten.


Ich würde es eigentlich schade finden, wenn hier nur noch Termine und Zusagen stehen würden! Dieser Thread wurde früher immer auch zum "Klönen" genutzt (ein Termin kam zusätzlich ins LMB). Ist vielleicht eine Generationenfrage, aber dafür ist ein Forum mMn auch da!
"Früher" gab es eigentlich immer u.a. eine kurze Tourbeschreibung und "Nachbesprechung", an der recht rege teilgenommen wurde.

Ich stimmte dir allerdings zu, das Beschimpfungen jeglicher Art hier nichts zu suchen haben!


----------



## hoedsch (20. April 2009)

Ne ne, zu den Terminen gehören schon die Vor- und Nachbesprechungen. Das passt schon.


----------



## gnss (20. April 2009)

Man darf halt nicht ewig auf die Leute warten, dann passt das schon mit dem LMB.


----------



## Kono (20. April 2009)

Ich warte auch nicht ewig auf die Leute, die hier reinschreiben sie würden kommen...  Nur genießen die Leute die hier reinschreiben (genau so wie Leute die sich im LMB eintragen würden), sie würden kommen, den Bonus "Ach lass mal 5 Minuten auf XYZ warten, der hat gesagt er kommt".


----------



## Cyclon (20. April 2009)

ich kann auch mit einem LMB-Eintrag leben. Im Sinne der Wahrnehmung des Wahlrechts stimme ich aber mit LMB=nein!

Ich bin der Meinung den Winter über hat sich die Absprache über den Thread gut bewährt. Will jemand mitfahren darf es ihn durchaus schonmal in den Norden des IBCs verschlagen haben so dass er sich schonmal im Thread gemeldet hat. Insbesondere Missverständnisse bzgl. geeigneter Beleuchtung und Kondition lassen sich so mMn am wirksamsten vermeiden. Neuen wird die Teilnahme so auch nicht verwehrt und es ist vielleicht etwas besser sichergestellt, dass wir auch tatsächlich zum Fahren kommen und nicht knapp 2/3 der Novizen wegen Materialversagens die ersten 2km nicht überstehen und knapp 1/3 konditionell den ersten Anstieg nicht schafft ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (20. April 2009)

Ich bin da leidenschaftslos, finde aber, die Erfahrungen des Winters sprechen eindeutig gegen LMB. Also mein Wahlzettel: LMB nein. Aber wie das so ist mit der Demokratie: ich dulde jedes Ergebnis (oder gründe einen neuen Thread)
Im Ernst: Das Problem liegt wirklich daran, dass im letzten Sommer die LMB-Termine zu oft zu "Ich bin neu, kann ich mitfahren, ich kann auch bergauf"-Anfänger-Guide-Touren wurden. Und ich finde, dass wir uns immer sehr bemüht haben, alle Starter auch sicher und gesund zur KH zurückgebracht haben (damit wiederspreche ich eindeutig Meinungen, wir wären exklusiv), nein wir sind eine Hobby-Truppe, aber mit Spaß-Ambitionen und gewissen Verbindlichkeiten. Und wer von all den Neuen des letzten Sommers es ernst meinte, den treffen wir ja auch in anderen Gruppen oder in DOD-Verabredungen gerne wieder. Und noch einmal zu Schluss: nur weil ich sexistische Bildchen peinlich finde und das auch sage, ist das bitte schön noch lange kein Beschimpfen. Oder sieht das jemand anders?


----------



## jan-bux (20. April 2009)

Hallo an alle !

Zum Lmb : Find ich gut, weil übersichtlicher, aber erfordert von den Nutzern eben Diziplin und Zuverlässigkeit! 

Ich kann nur bestätigen, dass jeder neue Teilnehmer sehr gut aufgenommen und durch die HAbes mitgenommen wird.

Ich selber habe letztes Jahr im Sommer angefangen.
Die ersten Touren und auch der Saisonbeginn 2009 ist nicht ohne.
Durchbeißen bis zum bitteren Ende. Macht aber riesigen Spaß mit allen.

Leider kann ich nicht kommen am 21.04.2009.

Wünsche Euch ne gute Tour und genug Schaltaugen in der Tasche.

Gruß

Jan-bux


----------



## Kono (20. April 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> nein wir sind eine Hobby-Truppe, aber mit Spaß-Ambitionen und gewissen Verbindlichkeiten. Und wer von all den Neuen des letzten Sommers es ernst meinte, den treffen wir ja auch in anderen Gruppen oder in DOD-Verabredungen gerne wieder.


Besser hätte ich es nicht ausdrücken können. Aber ich hoffe doch sehr, dass wir von den Neuen des letzten Jahres ein paar dieses Jahr wieder sehen.
Was ist z.B. aus *g_mtb* Gerhard geworden? Der war immer fleißig dabei und hatte sich über den ganzen letzten Sommer riesig gesteigert.


----------



## jo46 (21. April 2009)

Moin moin, 

danke für die ehrliche Antwort. Bislang kenne ich die HaBe nur als Spaziergänger mit meinen Hunden. Sicherlich fehlt mir noch jegliche Erfahrung auf dem MTB (fange dann ja Mitte Juni mit eigenem Rad erst an) und auch die Kondition. Ich hatte halt die Hoffnung über diesen Thread vielleicht auch den ein oder anderen "Mitgenossen als Anfänger" zu finden, oder den erst kurz mit der Materie eingeweihten, so dass man eben möglichst auf gleichem Niveau anfangen und sich in den ein oder anderen Situationen helfen kann. Irgendwie muss man doch bei einem neuen Hobby möglichst von Anfang an mit dem ein oder anderen trainieren um sich zu verbessern. Vielleicht habt ihr ja hier einen Tipp, wie man sich am Besten verhält, bzw wie man es am Besten anfängt sich zu verbessern.
Meine Kondition reicht derzeit aus, um mit einem Schnitt von 20 km/h mit dem Trekkingrad mit Druck auf der Pedale etwa 25 km zu fahren. Beinahe tägliches Training wird da bis Mitte Juni noch einiges dazu geben.
Ist es vielleicht sinnvoll einen neuen Thread zu starten so in etwa... Anfänger für die HaBe gesucht?
VG
Jochen


hoedsch schrieb:


> Moin Jochen,
> 
> als blutiger Anfänger wird es schwierig, wenn auch die Kondition für das bergauf fahren nicht vorhanden ist. Da sind in der Vergangenheit schon einige Teilnehmer nach den ersten Anstiegen freiwillig ausgestiegen, da es von der Geschwindigkeit in der Gruppe einfach nicht passte.
> Beim bergab Gerumpel über Wurzeln, ist auch Schieben erlaubt, falls die Fahrtechnik dafür noch fehlt.
> ...


----------



## hoedsch (21. April 2009)

Hallo Jochen,

wenn du erst Mitte Juni anfängst, dann solltest Du zu dem Zeitpunkt einfach mal einen Thread reinstellen. Ich denke, dass es zu dem Zeitpunkt sicherlich weitere Anfänger geben wird, hoffentlich melden die sich auch.
Wenn Du bis dahin weiter die Grundlagenausdauer trainierst (Trekkingrad 20km/h), dann bist Du zumindestens gut vorbereitet. Aber das ständige auf und ab in den HaBe wird dich dennoch anfangs zum Keuchen bringen. Das gibt sich aber mit der Zeit.

Gruß
Hoedsch


----------



## jo46 (21. April 2009)

Leider kann ich ja vorher nicht anfangen - MTB ist bestellt und kommt laut dem freundlichen Dealer in der 24. Woche......

Danke für die Antwort

VG
Jochen


----------



## SvenniLiteville (21. April 2009)

jo46 schrieb:


> Leider kann ich ja vorher nicht anfangen - MTB ist bestellt und kommt laut dem freundlichen Dealer in der 24. Woche......
> 
> Danke für die Antwort
> 
> ...



Ich würde jede noch so kleine Ausfahrt immer als Tour einstellen, dort gucken gleichgesinnte am ehesten hin und so habe ich in meiner Anfängerzeit auch viele Leute kennengelernt. In Foren und Threads rumzusurfen kam erst später. Manchmal braucht es eine Weile bis jemand sich dazuträgt, teilweise erscheinen die Mitfahrer auch einfach am Treffpunkt und tragen sich gar nicht ein (Unsitte!). Wenn man dann ein oder zwei "Buddies" hat verabredet man sich oft direkt per Mail oder Handy und vernachlässigt seinerseits dann wiederum "suchende"....

Gruß Svenni


----------



## de_reu (21. April 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Ich würde jede noch so kleine Ausfahrt immer als Tour einstellen, dort gucken gleichgesinnte am ehesten hin und so habe ich in meiner Anfängerzeit auch viele Leute kennengelernt. In Foren und Threads rumzusurfen kam erst später. Manchmal braucht es eine Weile bis jemand sich dazuträgt, teilweise erscheinen die Mitfahrer auch einfach am Treffpunkt und tragen sich gar nicht ein (Unsitte!). Wenn man dann ein oder zwei "Buddies" hat verabredet man sich oft direkt per Mail oder Handy und vernachlässigt seinerseits dann wiederum "suchende"....
> 
> Gruß Svenni



Hier mit unterstütze ich Svenni's Antrag Offene Community zu bleiben, und möchte zeitgleich darauf hinweisen, dass ich ebenfalls plane heute zu kommen.

Cu Delf


----------



## John Rico (21. April 2009)

Ich bin für heute leider raus ...
Euch viel Spaß bei dem tollen Wetter!


----------



## hoedsch (21. April 2009)

Heute wurden 36km, 680Hm bei 15km/h absolviert.
Es ging duch Meyers Park,  Haake, Eissendorfer Forst komplett, Im Sunder, Vahrendorfer Kiesgrube, Paul Roth Stein, Moisburger Stein, Wurzeldownhill, Panorama Trail und Das Biest wieder zurück zur KH.
Ausnahmsweise keine Schäden an Mensch und Material, wenn man mal von einem nicht optimal schaltenden Schaltwerk absieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (22. April 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> ... Wurzeldownhill, *Panorama Trail *und Das Biest ...



Was ist denn der Panorama-Trail? Zumal zwischen Wurzeldownhill und Biest doch eigentlich nur ein kurzer, breiter Weg liegt. Oder habt ihr was neues gefunden?


----------



## hoedsch (22. April 2009)

Wenn man den Wurzeltrail runter fahren will und danach das Biest runter fahren will, muss man sich vorher den Panorama Trail hochackern. Nicht neu, aber außer mir ist den noch keiner angesteuert.


----------



## Cyclon (22. April 2009)

es müsste für dich in etwa heißen:

... Wurzeldownhill, Panorama*uphill* und Das Biest-*Downhill*, ...

dann passt's wieder, oder?

Nach dem Wurzeltrail rechts auf den Weg, dann scharf links den P. hoch.


----------



## Cyclon (22. April 2009)

huch, das hat sich überschnitten. Sorry hoedsch


----------



## John Rico (22. April 2009)

Nach dem Wurzeltrail also recht statt wie sonst immer links und dann den nächsten Weg hoch, richtig?
Den kenne ich wirklich noch nicht.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (23. April 2009)

Moin Jungs,

werde heute ne spontane Rund um 18:00h drehen, hab auch einen LMB eingestellt.
Jemand dabei?


----------



## orangenblut (24. April 2009)

Leute, 

geht am morgigen Samstag was? Ich will fahren. 13 Uhr? 

Grüße
Harry


----------



## norinofu (24. April 2009)

Moin, ich klink mich auch mal wieder ein. 

Nachdem in letzer Zeit ja wieder über LMB oder inzwischen ja auch "Fahrgemeinschaft" diskutiert wurde, biete ich einfach mal eine Tour für morgen an - @ Harry: allerdings erst um 1400h. Vorher schaffe ich es leider nicht.

munter bleiben
Ralf


----------



## spudi (25. April 2009)

Hallo!

Vielleicht bin ich auch da! Wartet aber nicht auf mich.
Wenns wg. Elbtunnel 10minuten länger dauert, rufe ich an.

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spudi (25. April 2009)

Ich dachte an den 14Uhr Treff. 13 Uhr ist etwas knapp für mich.

Karsten


----------



## de_reu (25. April 2009)

moin, wie sieht's mit morgen (So.) aus?
so ca. gegen 12:30 los?

Cu Delf


----------



## norinofu (26. April 2009)

Moin Delf,
sorry, klappt heute leider nicht. Hab was anderes vor. 

Die Tour gestern mit Karsten war aber genial - inkl. zwei neten Videos, die Karsten hoffentlich bald hochläd 

Viel Spaß bei deiner / eurer Tour
Ralf


----------



## spudi (26. April 2009)

Hallo Ralf!

Nochmal vielen Dank für die tolle Tour gestern.
Du hast mir wohl wirklich die Crème de la Crème der Harburger Berge gezeigt! Ganz wie Du es angekündigt hast, wars eine Aneinanderreihung vieler Top-Trails der HaBe!  Die eine Strecke, die ich bisher kannte und immer gefahren bin, ist dagegen echt schrott!
Es hat auch alles gepasst, das Wetter, die Strecke und die Geschwindigkeit. Nur schade, dass die Fotos etwas zu kurz kamen. Hätte wohl die ganze Karte vollmachen können, aber das war wirklich keine Strecke für ein ruhiges Foto-Händchen. 

Meine lange Anfahrt hat sich absolut gelohnt, auch wenn ich dafür den Elbtunnelstau in Kauf nehmen musste. Für mich wars ja ne extrem spontane Geschichte und ich hab nicht damit gerechnet, dass daraus eine der besten Touren mit dem größten Spaßfaktor wird, die ich bei uns im Norden gefahren bin. Wenns die Zeit zulässt, komm ich auf jeden Fall mal wieder runter!

So, schluss mit der Lobpudelei! (Merkt man eigentlich, dass ich begeistert bin?) 
Video ist Online -> Klick! 
(Nächstes Mal versuche ich ne Helmkamera zu organisieren)

Karsten


----------



## John Rico (26. April 2009)

spudi schrieb:


> Video ist Online -> Klick!
> (Nächstes Mal versuche ich ne Helmkamera zu organisieren)
> 
> Karsten



Ist ja witzig, den bin ich heute auch gefahren! 

Neue Leute sind immer willkommen und scheinbar bist du ja richtig auf den Geschmack gekommen! 
Meld dich einfach, es gibt noch jede Menge toller Trails, die du kennenlernen solltest. Dann können wir ne schöne Tour fahren, ohne das ich dir wie letztes WE immer hintrherhecheln muss. 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Kono (26. April 2009)

spudi schrieb:


> Video ist Online...
> Karsten


Nette kleine Rinne, gell? Super Video! Und wie Sven schon geschrieben hat, die Harburger Berge sind voll von diesen kleinen netten Trails, Stiegen und Trampelpfaden.

Achja, hat Dienstag jemand Lust auf eine normale Runde durch den Wald, ohne "könnte doch ein Ortsschild hinter der nächsten Kurve lauern..." Attitüde? Die letzte Stunde müsste wieder mit Nighride-Licht gefahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailbiker66 (26. April 2009)

Wenn es nicht vom Himmel schüttet ,bin ich gern dabei....und 
ohne Ortsschildsprints 

Gruß Michael


----------



## de_reu (26. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Achja, hat Dienstag jemand Lust auf eine normale Runde durch den Wald, ohne "könnte doch ein Ortsschild hinter der nächsten Kurve lauern..." Attitüde? Die letzte Stunde müsste wieder mit Nighride-Licht gefahren werden.



Jo ich wäre dabei; diesmal wieder mit meinem schnellen Rad!

Rahmenbruch, zum Laden, zum Hersteller und wieder zurück in knapp 2 Wochen, und das über Ostern! und nebenbei haben die auch noch die Laufräder nachzentriert!

Support your local dealer!

CU


----------



## de_reu (26. April 2009)

WalpurgisNightRide:

Ich würde gerne noch mal Svennis Vorschlag von Di. aufgreifen:
Man muss ja nicht unbedingt auf den Brocken fahren....
Aber nen KurzTrip Fr.-Mittag bis Sa.-Abend....


----------



## hoedsch (27. April 2009)

Ich werde mich bemühen, um am Dienstag wieder rechtzeitig am Start zu sein. 
Wir wollen weder sprinten, noch an jeder Ecke einen Plausch einlegen.


----------



## gnss (27. April 2009)

de_reu schrieb:


> WalpurgisNightRide:
> 
> Ich würde gerne noch mal Svennis Vorschlag von Di. aufgreifen:
> Man muss ja nicht unbedingt auf den Brocken fahren....
> Aber nen KurzTrip Fr.-Mittag bis Sa.-Abend....



Ich verweile am Wochenende in der Nähe vom Torfhaus und wäre gegebenenfalls dabei.


----------



## peterbe (27. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Achja, hat Dienstag jemand Lust auf eine normale Runde durch den Wald, ohne "könnte doch ein Ortsschild hinter der nächsten Kurve lauern..." Attitüde? Die letzte Stunde müsste wieder mit Nighride-Licht gefahren werden.



Ich bin dabei! (hat zusätzlich heute, Mo, jemand Lust auf eine kleine Warm-Up-Runde? 19.00 KH für vielleicht 90 min Trails suchen?)


----------



## Cyclon (27. April 2009)

gnss schrieb:


> Ich verweile am Wochenende in der Nähe vom Torfhaus und wäre gegebenenfalls dabei.



doch Holz hacken?


----------



## gnss (27. April 2009)

Holz hacken war dieses Wochenende, nächstes ist Hexenverbrennen, eventuell einen Tag radfahren.
Mit dem Muttertag kannst du morgen bei DOD mal ansprechen, da m. nicht kann wären neben deinem noch vier Plätze frei, ob ich mehr kann werde ich am Wochenende erfahren.


----------



## Cyclon (27. April 2009)

super


----------



## Kono (27. April 2009)

So, kurzer Bericht von heute:
Peter und Arne haben eine schöne Peter&Arne Tour durch die Haake gemacht. Peter hatte ja eigentliche eine Trailsuch-Tour angesetzt und tatsächlich haben wir einen, für uns, neuen gefunden. Zumindest können wir uns nicht mehr bewusst daran erinnern, jemals über den Kaiserstuhl gefahren zu sein. Schöne Ecke da, können wir Dienstag ja mal versuchen mit einzubauen.
Achja, die Tachodaten: 27km, 750hm (Ciclo) in 1:50h. Um Zehn vor Neun war Sonnenuntergang und um 21:00 Uhr hat jemand dann das Licht endgültig ausgeknipst. Machte aber nix, weil da waren wir gerade wieder am Parkplatz KH angekommen. Wir fühlten uns eigentlich noch recht "fit" und waren von den Tachodaten etwas überrascht. Die Quittung wird sicherlich morgen dann serviert werden. Wir bitten daher für Dienstag um Nachsicht .
Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (28. April 2009)

Der Kaiserstuhl war schon mehrfach dabei. Entweder am dicken Stein vorbei hinten im Geschlängel runter oder vor dem dicken Stein rechts steil die Rinne runter. Hinten runter ist momentan noch ganz gut möglich, denn die Brennnesseln sind noch nicht so hoch.


----------



## Kono (28. April 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Der Kaiserstuhl war schon mehrfach dabei. Entweder am dicken Stein vorbei hinten im Geschlängel runter oder vor dem dicken Stein rechts steil die Rinne runter. Hinten runter ist momentan noch ganz gut möglich, denn die Brennnesseln sind noch nicht so hoch.



Wie schon geschrieben, konnten wir uns nicht mehr bewusst daran erinnern schon mal da gewesen zu sein. Egal, bei so alten Menschen, wie Peter und mir, kann das schon mal vorkommen .
Aber kurzum, die hängenden Kurven im Geschlängel sind schon spannend .


----------



## peterbe (28. April 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Der Kaiserstuhl war schon mehrfach dabei. Entweder am dicken Stein vorbei hinten im Geschlängel runter oder vor dem dicken Stein rechts steil die Rinne runter. Hinten runter ist momentan noch ganz gut möglich, denn die Brennnesseln sind noch nicht so hoch.



Moin, wenn wir dein elephantöses Trailgedächnis nicht hätten, würden wir Woche für Woche denken, wir wären in immer neuen Destinationen!


----------



## hoedsch (28. April 2009)

Dann lass uns doch heute mal wieder Richtung Heide fahren. Nicht neu, aber die letzten Male nicht dabei und darf deshalb wiedergewählt werden. Wir können die Heide ja hinten herum anfahren, damit nur die Elefanten unter den Fahrern die Anfahrt (letztmalig letztes Jahr) erinnern.


----------



## John Rico (28. April 2009)

Oh ja, die Rinne beim Kaiserstuhl, da hab ich einige unschöne Erinnerungen dran ...

Bleibt's heute denn bei 18:30 Uhr?
Hoffentlich schaffe ich es endlich mal wieder, mitzufahren. Ich sehe auf jeden Fall zu, dass ich pünktlich bin, mehr als 5 Minuten braucht ihr nicht zu warten.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## hoedsch (28. April 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Bleibt's heute denn bei 18:30 Uhr?


Ja klar, wie immer. Bloß nicht die Zeiten kurzfristig ändern, das führt immer zur Verwirrung und dazu, dass Leute wieder allein an der Hütte stehen.


----------



## peterbe (28. April 2009)

Ich wollte noch einmal dran erinnern, dass wir in Zeiten des Klimawandels leben: wir hatten gestern Abend schon eine echte Mückeninvasion, denkt also, wenn ihr empfindlich seid, an Autan.


----------



## John Rico (28. April 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ja klar, wie immer. Bloß nicht die Zeiten kurzfristig ändern, das führt immer zur Verwirrung und dazu, dass Leute wieder allein an der Hütte stehen.



Dann möchte ich hiermit rechtzeitig für *nächste* Woche zur Diskussion stellen, ob wir nicht wieder früher starten wollen und somit aufs Licht verzichten könnten. Wenn es bis 21 Uhr hell bleibt, würde selbst 18 Uhr als Startzeit reichen, um eine ausreichend lange Tour zu fahren.


----------



## hoedsch (28. April 2009)

Meine Meinung dazu lautet: Nein. 18:30 Uhr wie immer.

Auch wenn es häufig vergessen wird: Es gibt immer noch Leute in der Bevölkerung mit Arbeitszeiten >= 40h pro Woche.

Es gibt übrigens bereits einen 18 Uhr Termin in den Habe (auch heute).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (28. April 2009)

18:30 Uhr hat sich gut etabliert und für mich ist es auch so ziemlich die frühest mögliche Startzeit. Alles davor wird nur stressig. Ich sehe daher auch keinen Bedarf an der Uhrzeit irgend etwas zu verändern.


----------



## peterbe (28. April 2009)

Nicht nur die werktätige, nein auch die prekär selbstständige Bevölkerung gibt es noch, und auch diese muss gerne mal bis 17.30 im Büro präsent sein. Also bitte weiterhin 18.30.


----------



## Kono (28. April 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Die Daten der gestrigen Runde:
> 
> 35km, 550 Hm, 17,5 km/h ...


Das Quote ist vom 14.05.2008
Sag mal, bin ich sooooo viel langsamer geworden oder fahren wir jetzt mehr Trails und Rampen? Wenn wir die letzten Dienstage einen Schnitt über 15 gefahren sind, war ich am Rande des Kammerflimmerns!


----------



## hoedsch (28. April 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Daten der heutigen Runde:
> 33 km 520Hm, 17,5 km/h. Aber heute waren die Pausen etwas länger.





hoedsch schrieb:


> Die Daten der heutigen Tour:
> 36 km, 550 Hm, 17,0 km/h.



Kam offensichtlich letztes Jahr häufiger vor. Waldautobahnen sind wir aber garantiert nicht gefahren.


----------



## peterbe (28. April 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Kam offensichtlich letztes Jahr häufiger vor. Waldautobahnen sind wir aber garantiert nicht gefahren.



Haben uns aber auch nicht so oft schon auf den ersten 8 km in der Haake die Beine schwer gefahren; Richtung Karlstein und Heide sind die Rampen weniger steil und das Tempo höher


----------



## Kono (28. April 2009)

Könnte sein, dass wir heute Abend noch einen kleinen Regenschauer abbekommen. Vielleicht ist eine leichte Regenjacke im Gepäck nicht die schlechteste Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclon (28. April 2009)

18:30 ist super - ich fahr auch gern am Ende noch mit Licht.

und auch, wenn sie sich bisher noch nicht gemeldet haben: es gibt doch auch noch die sonstigen prekären Bevölkerungsgruppen, die per S-Bahn anreisen wollen und daher erst nach 18:00 geduldet sind. Ich glaub, das war auch schon mal ein Argument.

Bis gleich.


----------



## John Rico (28. April 2009)

War ja auch nur ne Frage, da wir es in den Jahren, die ich Guide gespielt habe, zum Saisonstart so gehandhabt haben. Wenn ihr alle nicht früher könnt, hat sich das ja erledigt.

Bin jetzt zu Hause und hüpf gleich aufs Bike, sollte also pünktlich da sein.


----------



## hoedsch (28. April 2009)

So, rechtzeitig vor dem Regen war es vollbracht: 35km, 730 Hm, 15,2 km/h
Auf der Runde wurden reichlich Bodenproben gezogen, aber die Technik hat diesmal durchgehalten. Ich habe mich auf dem X-Weg auch noch paniert, da lohnt sich das Duschen wenigstens.


----------



## Kono (28. April 2009)

So, kurzer Bericht von heute:
7 Biker, pünktlicher Start. Der Kaiserstuhl wurde besucht und es ging noch etwas kreuz und quer durch die Haake. Auf der Zufahrt zur kleinen Sennhütte hatte Svenni kurz Bodenkontakt. Rüber in die Neugrabener Heide. Wildparktrail, Stadtweg, Anfahrt zum Wurzeltrail. Hier hatte Delf dann seinen großen Moment. Ihm ist die Kette abgesprungen und das im aller falschesten Moment. Den Baum hat er "nur" mit dem linken Arm geschrammt. Glück gehabt, nicht auszudenken wenn er den Baum frontal genommen hätte. OK, leicht Benommen und etwas lädiert ist Delf erstmal weiter mit uns in die Heide gefahren. Über den Jungfrauenweg und der Panzerringstraße sind wir dann in die Heide eingefallen. Welch grausiges Bild sich einem doch bietet, wenn man da oben steht und in die, durch die Rodungen, entstandene Wüste blickt. Am Segelflugplatz angekommen verabschiedete sich Delf. Zu sechst gings über den Panzertrail. Der ist wieder frei und langsam bildet sich auch wieder eine gut fahrbare Spur aus. Zurück zum Segelflugplatz und dann schön in das Fischbektal runter gleiten. Aber Clemens wird von der Laub verdeckten Rinne über den Lenker gezwungen... Paff, ab in Dreck. Ablage Nummer drei heute Abend. Schön den X-Weg runter, rüber zum Sportplatz, auf dem Kamm an der Kieskuhle vorbei und rechts in die Rinne (die wovon Spudi das schöne Video hier reingestellt hat). Hier prüft Svenni nochmal kurz ob das wirklich Heidekraut ist, was da so links und rechts von der Rinne wächst... Ja, check, Heidekraut . Ablage Nummer vier. So jetzt aber mal langsam wieder zurück zur KH. Also wieder hoch zum Stadtweg, alten kleine Trail Richtung Waldfrieden, Neugrabener Heide, jetzt kam der angesagt Regenschauer und daher nur noch der kurze Direktanflug zur KH. 
Auf dem Tacho (Minus meiner An- und Abfahrt) sind dann 33km und 800hm (Ciclo) zusammen gekommen. Starke Runde.
Delf an dieser Stelle viel Glück für das Vorstellungsgespräch und gute Besserung.
Arne


----------



## peterbe (28. April 2009)

Ja Delf, den Genesungswünschen kann ich mich nur anschließen, das sah schon wild aus, wie du auf den Baum zugerast bist...


----------



## SvenniLiteville (29. April 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ja Delf, den Genesungswünschen kann ich mich nur anschließen, das sah schon wild aus, wie du auf den Baum zugerast bist...



Ja das wümsche ich Dir auch, hoffentlich ist im Gesicht beim Vorstellungsgespräch nicht mehr zu sehen, sonst muß mal Deine Freundin Ihren "Tuschkasten" rausholen.

Gruß Svenni


----------



## John Rico (29. April 2009)

persönliche Fortsetzung der Tourbeschreibung:
Start meiner Heimfahrt von der KH: ca. 21:35 Uhr
Ankunft in meiner Wohnung: 0:30 Uhr 
Reine Fahrtzeit: ca. 15 Minuten

Dass hier irgendwas nicht passt, ist nicht schwer zu erraten. Wenn man allerdings Ali mit seinem alten Opel rechts aus einer Einfahrt kurz vorm Amtsgericht, eine Bodenprobe vom Radweg (Aua), das Warten auf die Polizei und den RTW, eine nette Fahrt in die Notaufnahme des Mariahilf und einen ca. zweistündigen Aufenthalt dort mit einrechnet, passt es wieder.   
Resultat: Hals und Rücken = Aua, mein rechter Arm entspricht in etwa Delfs linkem und meine Hüfte sieht aus, als wenn einer ne große halbe, abgeschürfte Tomate aufgeklebt hat.

Irgendwas muss ich in einem früheren Leben echt falsch gemacht haben und sollte es einen Gott geben, muss der mich echt hassen!   
Wenn das so weitergeht, steig ich um auf Hallenhalma und verlass das Haus nur noch im Vollschutz...


----------



## hoedsch (29. April 2009)

Ich habe mal kurz eine Suche auf "Besserung" in diesem Thread ausgeführt und 68 Hits bekommen (meistens bei Sven).
Aber trotzdem wünsche ich Dir gute Besserung (69)
Irgendwie ziehst Du das Unglück an.


----------



## Kono (29. April 2009)

Oh man... 



Werd' schnell wieder gesund und verklag Ali bis Du dir ein nettes Fully leisten kannst.
Arne

Ach ja: Gute Besserung natürlich (70)


----------



## Cyclon (29. April 2009)

Sven, 
Gute Besserung (72) und werd schnell wieder einsatzfähig! 



hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich habe mal kurz eine Suche auf "Besserung" in diesem Thread ausgeführt und 68 Hits bekommen (meistens bei Sven).
> Aber trotzdem wünsche ich Dir gute Besserung (69)
> Irgendwie ziehst Du das Unglück an.



in deinem post sind doch allein schon zwei Hits - du hast dich wohl verzählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (29. April 2009)

Besserung (73), Besserung (74) und ich glaube schon fast, dass da parapsychologische Kräft wirken (vielleicht willst du eigentlich ein besseres Rad...)


----------



## John Rico (29. April 2009)

Dank euch für die Genesungswünsche!
Irgendwie ein Rekord, auf den ich gerne verzichten könnte!

Zum Glück ist es nicht so schlimm wie beim letzen Mal und ich hoffe, bald wieder mit auf Tour kommen zu können.
Ob am Bike was kaputt ist, weiß ich noch gar nicht, das liegt noch im Auto.

@Peter:
Eigentlich bin ich mit meinem Müsing sehr zufrieden und hätte auch nichts dagegen, wenn zumindest mein Bike die Sache unbeschadet überstanden hat. Und wenn ich es mir aussuchen könnte, hätte ich bereits auf den letzten "Bike-Tausch" im Juni letzten Jahres sehr gerne verzichtet. 


Was aber lustig ist (man soll ja immer das Positive sehen, oder wie war das?!?), ich wurde gestern nur von Fahrrad-Interessierten verarztet. Der eine im Rettungswagen fährt selber MTB und hat mich über den Rocket Ron ausgefragt, der Arzt im Krankenhaus hat meine Eggbeater bewundert und gleich frei Schwestern wollten sich mein Bike unter den Nagel reißen. So war die Zeit wenigstens nicht ganz so lang/nervig.


----------



## de_reu (29. April 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> ... das?!?), ich wurde gestern nur von Fahrrad-Interessierten verarztet. Der eine im Rettungswagen fährt selber MTB und hat mich über den Rocket Ron ausgefragt, der Arzt im Krankenhaus hat meine Eggbeater bewundert und gleich frei Schwestern wollten sich mein Bike unter den Nagel reißen. So war die Zeit wenigstens nicht ganz so lang/nervig.



als biker lernt man halt viele Leute kennen...
Gute Besserung!

Delf


----------



## John Rico (29. April 2009)

Danke!
Wünsch ich dir natürlich auch und ich hoffe, bei dir ist es bei der Schürfwunde geblieben!
Und natürlich viel Glück bei deinem Bewerbungsgespräch!


----------



## SvenniLiteville (1. Mai 2009)

Oh man Sven,
auch von meiner Seite gute Besserung (75), hast Du die Handynummern von den Bikeinteressierten Schwestern?

Fährt jemand Fr. oder Sa. 'ne kleine 2std- Runde mit.


----------



## jan-bux (1. Mai 2009)

Hi Svennilitville

ich würde gern eine Runde am Samstag drehen.
Vormittags währe gut, so ab 9:30. 
Wann kannst du?

Gruß Jan-bux


----------



## hoedsch (1. Mai 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> den Bikeinteressierten Schwestern?



Was ist denn das jetzt wieder? Bitte Details!


----------



## Cyclon (1. Mai 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> ...
> und gleich frei Schwestern wollten sich mein Bike unter den Nagel reißen.
> ...



@hoedsch
haste das nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden?

wenn die Schwestern tatsächlich _frei _sein sollten kann ich schon nachvollziehen, wenn es nicht nur bikeinteressierte Schwestern sondern auch an den Schwestern interessierte Biker geben sollte ....


----------



## Kono (1. Mai 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> wenn die Schwestern tatsächlich _frei _sein sollten kann ich schon nachvollziehen, wenn es nicht nur bikeinteressierte Schwestern sondern auch an den Schwestern interessierte Biker geben sollte ....


Ist doch völlig schnurz! Hat er nun die Handynummern von Schwestern, oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclon (1. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig schnurz! Hat er nun die Handynummern von Schwestern, oder nicht?



irgendwie haste ja auch wieder recht


----------



## SvenniLiteville (2. Mai 2009)

...was man mit so einem flapsigen Spruch für 'ne Diskussion lostreten kann...

Ich wollte heute so zwischen 12:30h und 14:00h mal 'ne Runde drehen, jamand dabei?
Alternitiv auch morgen, da soll es ja wohl nun doch trocken bleiben

Gruss Svenni


----------



## jan-bux (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo Sven,

12:30 Kärtner Hütte, ich bin da.

Gruss 

Jan


----------



## SvenniLiteville (2. Mai 2009)

jan-bux schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> 
> 12:30 Kärtner Hütte, ich bin da.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jan,

hab eben mit Delf umdisponiert, wir fahren morgen definitiv um 12:00h an der KH los, weil das Wetter nun doch trocken bleiben soll, sorry.

Hab einen LMB eingetragen.
Gruss Svenni


----------



## John Rico (2. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig schnurz! Hat er nun die Handynummern von Schwestern, oder nicht?



Und da heißt es: Männer denken immer nur an das eine ...
Woher das wohl kommt?! 

Die Schwestern hätten vom Alter her wahrscheinlich meine Mutter sein können, außerdem hat mich meine private "Krankenschwester" im Krankenhaus abgeholt, die ist mir natürlich am liebsten!

War trotzdem nett, da die Wartezeit dadurch nicht ganz so lang wurde! (Beim letzten Mal im AK Harburg hat sich in den 3,5 Std. kein Mensch mit mir unterhalten, das war ätzend!)


----------



## Trailbiker66 (3. Mai 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> 
> hab eben mit Delf umdisponiert, wir fahren morgen definitiv um 12:00h an der KH los, weil das Wetter nun doch trocken bleiben soll, sorry.
> 
> ...


 
Wann ist denn jetzt Start ? 12.00Uhr oder 13.00Uhr ???

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (4. Mai 2009)

In Anbetracht der wechselhaften Wetterlage und den regnerischen Aussichten für Morgen (Dienstag) hatte ich jetzt erstmal Freitag d. 8.4. ins Auge gefasst. Jemand Lust und Zeit auf einen Friday-Evening-into-the-Sunset Nightride? 18:30 Uhr KH.
Kono


----------



## SvenniLiteville (4. Mai 2009)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> Wann ist denn jetzt Start ? 12.00Uhr oder 13.00Uhr ???
> 
> Gruß Michael



Hi Michael,

sorry es wurde dann kurzfristig von Delf und mir auf 13:00h geändert...

Aber nachdem ich dann dem Stau auf den Elbbrücken entkommen war, war ich erst um 13:20h am Start (@ Delf: Sorry nochmal) und wir haben ein kleine gemächliche Runde gedreht.

Da ich am Fr. eine von den MTB-begeisterten Schwestern kennen gelernt hatte, haben wir diese dann um 15:00h an der KH abgeholt und die Runde  um ein Megatalent erweitert. Um 17:00h waren wir dann wieder an der KH.

@Delf: Danke für Deine Geduld, Gruss Svenni


----------



## Cyclon (4. Mai 2009)

Freitag geht bei mir nicht, da ich dann hoffentlich schon im Harz meine Runden drehen werde. 

Ich möchte aber ungern auf die morgige Runde verzichten und werde auf jeden Fall eine Regenjacke mitbringen. Notfalls fahr ich dann alleine.


----------



## Kono (4. Mai 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> ... und werde auf jeden Fall eine Regenjacke mitbringen. Notfalls fahr ich dann alleine.


Ich will ja nicht unken, aber bei der Wettervorhersage könnte ein Schnorchel und Neoprenanzug auch noch mit . Sollte sich wider erwartend doch noch fahrtaugliches Wetter einstellen... Deine Mobilnummer habe ich ja.



SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Da ich am Fr. eine von den MTB-begeisterten Schwestern kennen gelernt hatte...


Daher scheint mir Freitag auch gar keine so schlechte Wahl zu sein . 
@Svenni: Ist das Schwesternartige MTB-Talent schon Dienstagsrunden tauglich?


----------



## John Rico (4. Mai 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Da ich am Fr. eine von den MTB-begeisterten Schwestern kennen gelernt hatte ...




Habe ich irgendwas verpasst? 
Das war aber keine von den Krankenschwestern aus dem AKH, von denen ich geredet habe, oder?


----------



## SvenniLiteville (4. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> @Svenni: Ist das Schwesternartige MTB-Talent schon Dienstagsrunden tauglich?



vom konditionellen Standpunkt auf 'ner reinen Forstwegtour denkbar, sie hatte schon ein Tennismatch in den Beinen und als wir losfuhren guckten Delf und ich uns an und Delf sagte: "Ohhh nun sieh mal zu wie wir da hinterherkommen..."

Da sie nur Hollandrad fährt wollte ich ihr eingentlich nichts technisches zumuten aber schließlich wurden es sogar der Steiltrail 400m oberhalb der KH (der der auf dem Forstweg rauskommt) und der Wurzeltrail Richtung Fibe Heide, der in den Wildwechselpfad mündet, wo der etwas eingegrabene Baumstamm liegt!!! Zwar alles in Zeitlupe aber gefahren. Ich kam mir nachher etwas blöd vor, dass ich ständig sagte: "O.K. hier müßtest Du bitte schieben" und ich dann ständig als Antwort erhielt: "Och wieso, ich probiers mal..."


----------



## Kono (4. Mai 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> ... Da sie nur Hollandrad fährt... ...Wurzeltrail Richtung Fibe Heide... ...und ich dann ständig als Antwort erhielt: "Och wieso, ich probiers mal..."


 Ist nicht dein Ernst, oder?

Also ich fasse nochmal kurz zusammen: Du quatscht eine Schwester mit 'nem Hollandrad auf dem Parkplatz an. Die kommt auch noch mit, weil Ihr zwei so nette Jungs sein. Trotz der Kässkoppschaukel habt Mühe Ihr zu folgen und dann knistert das MTB-Talent mit dem Hollandrad auch noch die Trails rauf und runter? Respekt! 
Die Handynummer hast Du jetzt aber, oder?


----------



## SvenniLiteville (4. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Ist nicht dein Ernst, oder?
> 
> Also ich fasse nochmal kurz zusammen: Du quatscht eine Schwester mit 'nem Hollandrad auf dem Parkplatz an. Die kommt auch noch mit, weil Ihr zwei so nette Jungs sein. Trotz der Kässkoppschaukel habt Mühe Ihr zu folgen und dann knistert das MTB-Talent mit dem Hollandrad auch noch die Trails rauf und runter? Respekt!
> Die Handynummer hast Du jetzt aber, oder?



nicht ganz so:
Ich hatte sie Freitag kennen gelernt, Sa mit Ihr Tennis gespielt, Abends hat sie mich dann auch meinem Sofa nach Strich und Faden vernascht und als ich ermattet am Boden lag, sagte Sie und morgen fahren wir um 15:00h Fahrrad und ging.
Aber das Bike hatte ich ihr geliehen, das war ein Giant Trance mit Foxdämpfer, Reba Team und XT-Laufrädern (ein Relikt aus meinem Keller)

Sie heißt aber nicht Laura Croft und ist wirklich sehr lieb und nett...


----------



## Kono (4. Mai 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> ... Sofa ...


Da scheinen noch ganz andere Talente verborgen zu liegen  .
Ja ja, auch stille Wasser sind nass.


----------



## peterbe (4. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> In Anbetracht der wechselhaften Wetterlage und den regnerischen Aussichten für Morgen (Dienstag) hatte ich jetzt erstmal Freitag d. 8.4. ins Auge gefasst. Jemand Lust und Zeit auf einen Friday-Evening-into-the-Sunset Nightride? 18:30 Uhr KH.
> Kono



Freitag, 8.4.: ich bin dabei, Di, 5.4., wenn ohne Schnorchel, ich bin dabei.

und zu euren Sofa-, Krankenschwester-Fantasien fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein, könnt ihr das nicht in irgendwelchen 0900-du-bis-so-geil-Foren diskutieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (4. Mai 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Freitag, 8.4.: ich bin dabei, Di, 5.4., wenn ohne Schnorchel, ich bin dabei.
> 
> und zu euren Sofa-, Krankenschwester-Fantasien fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein, könnt ihr das nicht in irgendwelchen 0900-du-bis-so-geil-Foren diskutieren?



...na, na, na nun mal nicht so spöde da hinten


----------



## Cyclon (4. Mai 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> ...na, na, na nun mal nicht so spöde da hinten



find ich auch - hat ja immerhin auch was mit biken zu tun.


----------



## John Rico (4. Mai 2009)

Da bekommt der Begriff "Nightride" ja plötzlich eine ganz neue Bedeutung!


----------



## Kono (4. Mai 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Da bekommt der Begriff "Nightride" ja plötzlich eine ganz neue Bedeutung!





 ROFL


----------



## peterbe (4. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> ROFL



Oh man, Jungs, und mit euch geh ich Woche für Woche biken, schlimm


----------



## Kono (4. Mai 2009)

Ach komm du alter Moralapostel , gönne dem Thread doch mal seinen Spaß.
Apropos Spaß, hier dieses Video meinte ich:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o"]YouTube - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009[/ame]


Have Fun!


----------



## peterbe (4. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Ach komm du alter Moralapostel , gönne dem Thread doch mal seinen Spaß.
> Apropos Spaß, hier dieses Video meinte ich:
> 
> YouTube - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009
> ...



Das Video ist eigentlich ausreichend, um zu sehen, was man noch alles lernen muss! Grandios, faszinierend, ich kauf mir ein Dirt!


----------



## cheppe234 (4. Mai 2009)

Moin Zusammen,

hier ist ein Zugezogener, der morgen (5.5.) mal sein zukünftiges Bikereviers kennenlernen möchte.  Von daher sind morgen auf jeden Fall 2 am Start. 18:30 KH ist noch korrekt, oder?

So long ... Nico


----------



## Cyclon (4. Mai 2009)

18:30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (4. Mai 2009)

So ich bin gerade von einer Trailerkundung zurück und habe 2 neue Trails entdeckt, die befahren werden sollten. Ich überlege noch, wie die am besten in die Runde passen. Morgen werde ich es wohl nicht schaffen, da ich mindestens bis 17:30 Uhr noch einen Termin habe.
Bei der heutigen Tour habe ich weder notgeile Krankenschwestern noch brünftige Mountainbiker getroffen. Das wäre aber vermutlich das Einzige, was hier von Interesse ist.


----------



## Kono (5. Mai 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> So ich bin gerade von einer Trailerkundung zurück und habe 2 neue Trails entdeckt, die befahren werden sollten.


Cool, wo denn ungefähr?


----------



## SvenniLiteville (5. Mai 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Bei der heutigen Tour habe ich weder notgeile Krankenschwestern noch brünftige Mountainbiker getroffen. Das wäre aber vermutlich das Einzige, was hier von Interesse ist.



...ja, ja, ich bin ja schon still und behalte meinen "Frühling" für mich... 

Mal was wichtiges: Ich kann heute leider nicht und versuche es Freitag hinzukriegen, muss aber noch terminlich schauen, ob es geht


----------



## Jack the Ripper (5. Mai 2009)

Moin zusammen,

ich hab mir gestern mein Mountainbike vom Bodensee hochschicken lassen. Bissel überdimensioniert für die Harburger Berge, aber es hat mich einfach gejuckt... 

Also heute 18.30h am AK Harburg?!
Ich werde vorbeischauen.

Greez Jack


----------



## Kono (5. Mai 2009)

Jack the Ripper schrieb:


> Also heute 18.30h am AK Harburg?!
> Ich werde vorbeischauen.


Wenn Du unbedingt im Krankenhaus vorbeischauen möchtest... Bitte, hält Dich keiner auf .
Abfahrt ist aber hier. Und für üblich schaffen wir die Runde auch, ohne am Krankenhaus vorbei zu schauen .
Mit KH ist auch nicht Krankenhaus gemeint, sondern die Kärntner Hütte .
Gruß
Kono


Es gibt echte Hamburger, es gibt Quitsches und dann noch zugereiste Möchtegerne...


----------



## Cyclon (5. Mai 2009)

Hihi, ich kanns ja etwas nachvollziehen - soviel wie wir hier von Krankenschwestern etc. sprechen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freshness (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Bin 24 und hab letztes Jahr im Sommer mit MB angefangen.
Bin den ganzen Sommer über im Sauerland gefahren und seit Herbst 08 in Hamburg unterwegs. Seit dem allerdings auch nur im platten Land nördlich von Hamburg da ich im nördlichen Hamburg wohne.
Mache seit Ende Februar so 1-2 Touren die Woche a 30-60km, aber halt nur Flachland...

Würdet ihr mich mal mitnehmen zu ner Tour in den Habe? 
Fahrtechnisch bin ich wahrscheinlich noch eher n Rookie und ob ich konditionell mit euch mitkomm weiß ich auch nicht 

Grüße,

Simon

PS: Gibts an der KH Parkplätze? War noch nie dort.


----------



## Kono (5. Mai 2009)

Freshness schrieb:


> PS: Gibts an der KH Parkplätze? War noch nie dort.


Hallo? Schon mal ein Krankenhaus ohne Parkplätze gesehen?

OK, Spaß beiseite. Parkplätze sind bei der Kärntner Hütte in ausreichender Zahl vorhanden.


----------



## hoedsch (5. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Cool, wo denn ungefähr?



Schaun wir mal am Freitag. Ich streiche jetzt erstmal ´ne Datenbank und komme daher heute nicht.


----------



## de_reu (5. Mai 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Das Video ist eigentlich ausreichend, um zu sehen, was man noch alles lernen muss! Grandios, faszinierend, ich kauf mir ein Dirt!



Wieso? nen feines, kleines HT hast du doch, stabile Forken gibt das hier:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Bike/Starrgabeln/Starrgabel-DMR-Trailblade-Fork-05::871.html

Sollen wir mal 2 bestellen?

bin heute raus, schaffe es nicht! 

Cu Delf


----------



## cheppe234 (5. Mai 2009)

Komme mit und bin schon gespannt, was ihr mir / uns Neulingen präsentiert....


----------



## John Rico (5. Mai 2009)

de_reu schrieb:


> Wieso? nen feines, kleines HT hast du doch, stabile Forken gibt das hier:
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Bike/Starrgabeln/Starrgabel-DMR-Trailblade-Fork-05::871.html
> 
> Sollen wir mal 2 bestellen?



Diese Street/Trial Jungs haben echt unglaubliche Sachen drauf! 
Aber ich bezweifel, dass irgendwer von uns einen entsprechenden (Trail-tauglichen) Rahmen besitzt. Zumal die Laufräder maximal 24" haben ...


----------



## Freshness (5. Mai 2009)

Ich schaffe es heute leider nicht mehr.
Komme nächsten Dienstag, oder zu einem anderen Treffen.

Grüsse


----------



## Kono (5. Mai 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich streiche jetzt erstmal ´ne Datenbank


Aber nicht mit Tipp-Ex, oder?

Wetter: Au man Leute, da habt Ihr euch aber genau den richtigen Tag ausgesucht. Ab 18:30 Uhr wird es nämlich erstmal für mindestens eine halbe Stunde ausgiebig regnen. Aber ich war am WE schon nicht unterwegs und die Waage schreit: "Komm in Wallung, du fette Sau". Also werde ich mir die Regenkleidung überstreifen und losfahren.
Bis gleich.
Kono


----------



## Kono (5. Mai 2009)

Fangen wir mal mit den Daten vom Tacho an: 36km zu 600hm im 15,6er Schnitt. Die Höhenmeter kommen mir ein wenig spanisch vor. Ich hatte am Hülsenberg die Höhe abgelesen (angezeigt wurden 152m, was ja auch hinkommt) und dort hatte diese Ciclo Kiste schon 540 hm aufaddiert (was im Groben auch hinkommt). Hmmm, schon komisch.
Gestartet sind heute, neben Peter, Gerald, Frank, Putcho und meiner Wenigkeit, die Neuzugänge Niko (?) und Jachin (?). Wobei ich jetzt bestimmt die Namen wieder vergeigt habe und die Zuordnung zu den Usernamen habe ich jetzt auch nicht. Egal. Niko musste nach 15 Minuten zugeben: Hier fehlt noch Kraft und Ausdauer. Schade eigentlich, aber das kommt bestimmt noch. Schöne Grüße von hier und schönen Urlaub wünsche ich. Neuzugang Jachin wurde gegen 20:30Uhr, mangels einer Lichtanlage, Richtung Harburg geschickt. Hat Spaß gemacht Jachin und ich glaube, daß wir Dich nicht das letzte mal auf einer Dienstagsrunde gesehen haben. Ich hoffe nur, dass Du den Weg nach Hause noch im hellen gefunden hast.
Am der Vahrendorfer Kiesgrube hatte Putcho dann seinen Moment und ist auf einer Wurzel ausgerutscht und Kopf voran eingeschlagen. Autsch. Ja, daran musste man sich heute, nach 4 Wochen Trockenheit, erstmal wieder gewöhnen. Nasse Wurzeln sind glitschig. Aber im ganzen war der Untergrund überraschend gut bis sehr gut befahrbar.
War eine bärenstarke Runde heute, die mir wahnsinnig viel Spaß gemacht hat.


----------



## Freshness (5. Mai 2009)

Klingt doch mal spannend!
Bin nächsten Dienstag bestimmt mal dabei.
Irgendwelche anderen Touren bis zum Dienstag? 
Wie schauts mit Freitag aus?

Gruß,
Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheppe234 (6. Mai 2009)




----------



## cheppe234 (6. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> ... die Neuzugänge Niko (?) und Jachin (?). ... Niko musste nach 15 Minuten zugeben: Hier fehlt noch Kraft und Ausdauer. Schade eigentlich, aber das kommt bestimmt noch. Schöne Grüße von hier und schönen Urlaub wünsche ich.



Fast richtig, beim nächsten Mal einfach das"k" durch ein "c" austauschen 

Danke für die Grüße und den Motivationsschub! Ich komme wieder! Ist halt doch etwas anderes nur im Flachland ohne echte Berge auf der Straße unterwegs zu sein oder doch im Wäldchen.


----------



## Kono (6. Mai 2009)

cheppe234 schrieb:


> Fast richtig, beim nächsten Mal einfach das"k" durch ein "c" austauschen
> 
> Danke für die Grüße und den Motivationsschub! Ich komme wieder! Ist halt doch etwas anderes nur im Flachland ohne echte Berge auf der Straße unterwegs zu sein oder doch im Wäldchen.


Hey, ich habe den Namen richtig behalten! 
Aber nochmal zum Thema "Unterschied zwischen Berge, Wald und Straße": Du solltest fürs nächste mal unbedingt deine Reifenwahl überdenken. Mit den Slicks, die Du da drauf hast, kann man vielleicht noch auf den Forstautobahnen was werden. Für den Rest der Wege und Trails, die wir für üblich fahren, hätte ich da arge Sicherheitsbedenken. Der Satz Nobby Nics kostet unter 50 und ist eine lohnende Investition. (Nur mal so als Beispiel, keine Reifen Diskussion jetzt bitte)
Gruß
Kono


----------



## SvenniLiteville (6. Mai 2009)

Hi Jungs,

neidvoll habe ich auf dem Wetterradar mit ansehen müssen, dass ihr wohl fast komplett im Trocknen unterwegs wart, oder?  

Gruss Svenni


----------



## Cyclon (6. Mai 2009)

korrekt!
Um 18:10 ging nochmal ein richtiger Wolkenbruch runter! Nachdem sich das pünklich zum Start abgeregnet hatte kam die ganze Tour lang nichts mehr von oben runter.

Kleine Ergänzung noch für die Statistik:
neben dem Helmtest mussten gestern auch noch gleich 2 Lichtanlagenausfälle verzeichnet werden ... neben der einen ganz fehlenden.


----------



## pixelquantec (6. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand Bock auf eine Tour in den HaBes am Samstag so gegen 12 Uhr an der KH? Rund 4h in Bewegung. Notlösung wäre der Sonntag.


----------



## Trailbiker66 (6. Mai 2009)

also ich würde gern Sonntag fahren ,gegen 13.00


----------



## Freshness (8. Mai 2009)

Hatt heute jmd Lust auf ne Tour?
Start gegen 18.00 / 18.30 wär optimal wenn das Wetter so bleibt.

Gruß
Simon


----------



## Kono (8. Mai 2009)

Freshness schrieb:


> ...wär optimal wenn das Wetter so bleibt.


 Hä? Es schüttet hier wie aus Eimern!

Der Wettervorhersage nach, ist auch weiterhin mit z.T. ergiebigen Niederschlägen zu rechnen.
Ob ich den eigentlich für 18:30 Uhr angesetzten Trailerkundungs Into-the-Dusk Nightride antrete, werde ich spontan anhand des Niederschlagsradars entscheiden. Melde mich nochmal so gegen 17:00 Uhr.
Gruß
Kono

@Freshness: Wenn Du einen Helm und eine Nightride-Lichtanlage hast, kannst Du ja mal mitkommen. Wird aber wahrscheinlich eine sehr Trail- und Endurolastige Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (8. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Hä? Es schüttet hier wie aus Eimern!
> 
> Wird aber wahrscheinlich eine sehr Trail- und Endurolastige Tour.



Ich bin dabei, ich denke, wir werden gutes Wetter haben!


----------



## Freshness (8. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Hä? Es schüttet hier wie aus Eimern!



Heut morgen war bei mir strahlendes Blau! 
Mittlerweile ja nicht mehr so.
Wettervorhersage ist auch wirklich recht mies.
Mal sehen später

Also ich hab ne Lichtanlage, aber ob die night-ride tauglich ist hab ich noch nicht getestet. Isn LED-Scheinwerfer von Trelock 


Grüße


----------



## Kono (8. Mai 2009)

Freshness schrieb:


> .. aber ob die night-ride tauglich ist hab ich noch nicht getestet. Isn LED-Scheinwerfer von Trelock


Nein, definitiv nicht tauglich.


----------



## Freshness (8. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Nein, definitiv nicht tauglich.




Dann hat sich das heute ja erstmal erledigt.
Für die Dienstagsrunde auch nicht tauglich? 
Kenn mich da nicht aus. Was benutzt ihr denn fürn Licht?

Gern auch per PN

Grüße


----------



## John Rico (8. Mai 2009)

Freshness schrieb:


> Dann hat sich das heute ja erstmal erledigt.
> Für die Dienstagsrunde auch nicht tauglich?
> Kenn mich da nicht aus. Was benutzt ihr denn fürn Licht?



Nein, keine Trelock reicht für mehr als eine Notbeleuchtung, um den Weg nach Hause zu finden (habe selbst eine LS730).

Mögliche Varianten sind u.a. Selbstbau, Hope, Lupine und mit Einschränkung Fenix oder Sigma Supraled. Da solltest du dich im Elektronik Forum etwas schlau lesen (ist zwar ne Menge, aber bis zum nächsten Herbst schaffst du das schon!  ).
Kurz gesagt: unter 100 Euro wirst du kein Nightride-taugliches Licht bekommen (nach oben gibts wie immer keine Grenzen).


----------



## Kono (8. Mai 2009)

Na, dann schauen wir mal wie weit wir heute Abend kommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Auf dem Regenradar sieht man eine dicke Regenfront über den Benelux Ländern, die in großen Schritten aus Südwest zu uns rüber zieht. Könnte also sein, dass es uns so gegen 20.00 Uhr nasskalt erwischt. Ich packe mir die Regenklamotten mit in den Rucksack.
Also: 18:30 Uhr KH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (8. Mai 2009)

Du alter Wetterprophet... ich bin dabei!


----------



## Kono (8. Mai 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Du alter Wetterprophet... ich bin dabei!




OK, folgender Deal: Du tauscht dieses "Mitglied" unter deinem Usernamen gegen "Moralapostel" und ich tausche "Schaltwerkhäcksler" gegen "Wetterprophet"


----------



## peterbe (8. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> OK, folgender Deal: Du tauscht dieses "Mitglied" unter deinem Usernamen gegen "Moralapostel" und ich tausche "Schaltwerkhäcksler" gegen "Wetterprophet"



geschehen.


----------



## pixelquantec (8. Mai 2009)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> also ich würde gern Sonntag fahren ,gegen 13.00


 
Sonntag klappt bei mir nicht.


----------



## Kono (8. Mai 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> geschehen.



Schöne Runde, bis sich um 19:45 Uhr der Himmel auf tat. Aber immer positiv denken: Eine gute Gelegenheit die Regenklamotten mal wieder aufzutragen .
Auf dem Weg nach Hause, musste ich an so manchen herab gewehten Ast vorbei kurven. Wie Clemens schon sagte: Guter Moment den Wald zu verlassen!
Dienstag habe ich die Kinder, kann also leider nicht.
Bis die Tage
Kono


----------



## rfindigo (9. Mai 2009)

Da hatte ich ja ziemliches Glück, dass ich doch schon gestern Nachmittag unterwegs war!  Pünktlich um 19:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause vor der Pasta gesessen...
Trotzdem sahen ich und mein Bike irgendwie doch etwas schlammig aus.

Anscheinend sollte ich wohl auch mal an der Dienstagsrunde teilnehmen, da ich immer noch Probleme hab den Weg und die guten Trails zu finden. Statt am Karlstein (wo mein Auto stand) bin ich doch glatt in Schwiedersdorf rausgekommen 

Grüße,
rfindigo


----------



## Sven7181 (9. Mai 2009)

Hi,

bin nun seit knapp einem Jahr in HH und wollte nun endlich mal ein paar Runden mitm Rad hier drehen. 

@pixelquantec

Wo genau ist der Treffpunkt? Einfach eine Straße würde reichen, hätte Bock auf ne kleine Runde heute


----------



## pixelquantec (9. Mai 2009)

Die Kärntener Hütte ist hier. Ist so ne kleine Hütte mit einem Parkplatz davor. Direkt an der B 73 / Cuxhavener Str.
Mit dem Auto A7 und Heimfeld runter.
Oder mit der S-Bahn in Neuwiedenthal austeigen.


----------



## Sven7181 (9. Mai 2009)

DANKE 

und bis gleich


----------



## pixelquantec (9. Mai 2009)

Ok. Bin mit dem milkygrünen Cube da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (9. Mai 2009)

ich fahr nen schwarzes Glide 

komme aber mitm Auto und das ist eigentlich nicht zu übersehen, nen Ford Kombi mit Werbung drauf

also dann


----------



## SvenniLiteville (10. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> OK, folgender Deal: Du tauscht dieses "Mitglied" unter deinem Usernamen gegen "Moralapostel" und ich tausche "Schaltwerkhäcksler" gegen "Wetterprophet"


...jetzte verstehe ich auch, warum Peter nichts für die Schwestern übrig hatte 

Euch 'n schönes Wochenende, hab gestern u. heute meine Kinder und kann erst Dienstag wieder biken, bis dann.
LG Svenni


----------



## peterbe (10. Mai 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> ...jetzte verstehe ich auch, warum Peter nichts für die Schwestern übrig hatte
> 
> Euch 'n schönes Wochenende, hab gestern u. heute meine Kinder und kann erst Dienstag wieder biken, bis dann.
> LG Svenni



Ich habe zwei Schwestern, die sind mir herzallerliebst; wo ich was gegen habe, sind respektlose Männersprüche.


----------



## derMalte (10. Mai 2009)

Hätte Interesse Dienstags mal mitzufahren. Hab allerdings kein ausreichendes Licht. Wann trefft ihr euch denn immer so, ist ja schließlich schon recht lange hell? Bzw. wäre das überhaupt in Ordnung für euch? Bin übrigens 19, falls das ein Problem darstellen sollte.


----------



## Kono (10. Mai 2009)

derMalte schrieb:


> Hätte Interesse Dienstags mal mitzufahren. Hab allerdings kein ausreichendes Licht. Wann trefft ihr euch denn immer so, ist ja schließlich schon recht lange hell? Bzw. wäre das überhaupt in Ordnung für euch? Bin übrigens 19, falls das ein Problem darstellen sollte.



Das Alter stellt nun bestimm kein Problem dar. Könnte eher sein, dass Du den anderen alten Säcken davon fährst .
OK, Spaß beiseite. Alles was man für eine Dienstagsrunde braucht, ist ein MTB (und bitte keine Baumarkt Gurcke), Helm, und Nightride Licht.
Hilft nix. Sonnenuntergang ist Dienstag um 21:10 Uhr. Bei bedecktem Himmel und im tiefen dunklen Wald, braucht man auch schon früher mal das Licht. Und gerade jetzt, in der Dämmerung, braucht SEHR VIEL Licht.
Gefahren werden so 30-35km, mal auch 40km. Wir versuchen eigentlich immer so zwischen 21:30 und 22:00 Uhr wieder am Parkplatz zu sein. Dann ist aber schon zappen Duster. Hilfreich ist es, wenn man schon Ortskenntnisse hat, dann kann man sich von der Gruppe lösen und früher eigenständig zu KH zurück fahren. Blöd ist es, jemanden ohne Ortskenntnisse kurz vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit, wieder Richtung Hütte schicken zu müssen. Keine Ahnung ob Jachin (?) noch lebt .
Hoffe geholfen zu haben.
Gruß
Kono

P.S. Habe Montag und Dienstag die Kinder. Ich bin also raus. Habt Spaß!


----------



## Jack the Ripper (10. Mai 2009)

Ich lebe 

Mal sehen ob ich Dienstag wieder dabei bin, weil ich mein Licht net so flott vom schönen Bodensee hier her bekomme.
Aber die Beschreibung leicht links halten, hat ja so grob gepasst  Bin recht zügig zu Hause gewesen.


----------



## derMalte (10. Mai 2009)

Ok, als Baumarktgurke würd ich mein Rad nicht bezeichnen.  
Ortskenntnisse sind auch vorhanden.
Davonfahren werd ich wohl auch nicht. 
Strecke und Dauer passen auch.
Bloß die Urzeit, bzw. das Licht was man dafür braucht sind ein Problem. Und da ich spontan keine Flutscheinwerfer zur Hand habe... Naja, wenn mal am WE gefahren wird meld ich mich nochmal. Ansonsten wär ich fast jeden Nachmittag (bis auf Donnerstags) zu einer Runde aufgelegt (die letzten Schultage meines Lebens verschaffen einem eine geraume Menge ungenutzer Freizeit).


----------



## John Rico (10. Mai 2009)

@derMalte
Start ist immer um 18:30 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte. Auch ohne Licht könntest du also etwa zwei Stunden mitfahren, zum Antesten sollte das also reichen. Und gerade wenn du dich auskennst, solltest du den Weg nach Hause über die Forstautobahnen - ggf. unter Zuhilfenahme einer normalen Fahrradlampe - ja eigentlich finden.
Schick mir doch mal deine Handynummer, ich will in nächster Zeit etwas mehr fahren, damit ich meinen Trainigsrückstand bis Ende Mai noch etwas ausgleichen kann.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## flensbernd (10. Mai 2009)

derMalte schrieb:


> Ok, als Baumarktgurke würd ich mein Rad nicht bezeichnen.
> Ortskenntnisse sind auch vorhanden.
> Davonfahren werd ich wohl auch nicht.
> Strecke und Dauer passen auch.
> Bloß die Urzeit, bzw. das Licht was man dafür braucht sind ein Problem. Und da ich spontan keine Flutscheinwerfer zur Hand habe... Naja, wenn mal am WE gefahren wird meld ich mich nochmal. Ansonsten wär ich fast jeden Nachmittag (bis auf Donnerstags) zu einer Runde aufgelegt (die letzten Schultage meines Lebens verschaffen einem eine geraume Menge ungenutzer Freizeit).





Moin,

ich werd Dienstag auch mal wieder versuchen die Zeit zu finden und hab auch kein Licht. Daher waer ich dabei und wuerd auch nach zwei Stunden Feierabend machen... also ist Licht nicht das Problem, Malte.

see ya
bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (10. Mai 2009)

Das mit dem Licht wird schon klappen und sollte die nächsten 12 Wochen auch nicht überbewertet werden.
Alle Leute ohne Licht werden rechtzeitig zur KH zurück geschickt oder müssen auf gut Glück Licht schmarotzen.
Neben den bereits genannten Voraussetzungen ist auch die Kondition zu nennen. Die Harburger Berge sollten mit ca. 15km/h durchquert werden können, da ansonsten zu lange Wartezeiten entstehen und es auch bestimmt wenig Spaß macht, wenn die Zunge schon bis zum Oberrohr hängt.


----------



## derMalte (11. Mai 2009)

Hmm, also ich kÃ¶nnt ja morgen mal versuchsweise mitfahren. Dabei kÃ¶nnt ich ja auch gleich einschÃ¤tzen inwieweit ich mit Kondition, Tempo, Leuten  klar komme. 
Da ich normalerweise oft allein unterwegs bin, und Pausen oder Stopps einlege, wenn ich sie brauche, fÃ¤llt es mir derzeitig schwer zu sagen, wie fit ich tatsÃ¤chlich bin. Suche halt einfach Begleitung, da die meisten meiner Freunde wenig mit dem Hobby anfangen kÃ¶nnen. 
Orstkenntnisse hab ich denk ich schon. Komme jedoch eher aus der Alsterregion Hamburgs und wÃ¼rde mein geografisches Wissen vom SÃ¼den Hamburgs daher grundsÃ¤tzlich nicht allzusehr Ã¼berbewerten 
(zur Not fahr ich bis zur nÃ¤chsten StraÃe und hol mir ein GroÃraumtaxi ) AuÃerdem wenn sowieso noch einer umdreht, bin ich ja bestens bedient.

@John Rico
Handy ist so eine Sache. ich nutze es eigentlich sehr wenig. (ich vertelefoniere ca. 5â¬ im Jahr  Ja ich weiÃ^^ 
Aber ich kÃ¶nnt dir meine MSN-Adresse geben, da bin ich eigentlich fast jeden Tag on.


----------



## Thol (12. Mai 2009)

Wird heute eigentlich gefahren  oder ist es zu hell ???


----------



## jan-bux (12. Mai 2009)

Heute kann ich leider auch wieder nicht.
Aber wie sieht´s denn am Donnerstag, 14.05.2009 aus?
Wer kommt mit?
Wie immer,Treffen an der KH um 18:30 oder gerne auch 18:00 Uhr, eine halbe Stunde mehr Licht!

Gruß 

Jan


----------



## Cyclon (12. Mai 2009)

Thol schrieb:


> Wird heute eigentlich gefahren  oder ist es zu hell ???



du Witzbold! Wenn du ausschließlich im Stockdunkeln fahren willst, dann ist es heute in der Tat zu hell!
Ansonsten ist heute vorallem Dienstagsrunde ohne Duisburger. Also komm schnell vorbei!


----------



## derMalte (12. Mai 2009)

Ich wÃ¼rde ja gerne, aber irgendwie lÃ¤sst man mich nicht... 
Damit ich um halb bei euch sein kann, muss ich ca. viertel nach bei mir los. Ich steh also am Bahnhof mit Sack und Pack (und Fahrrad) und wurde freundlichst aufgefordert den Bahnsteig zu verlassen, denn... erst ab 18 Uhr sei fÃ¼r FahrrÃ¤der wieder frei! KÃ¶nnte man denn keine Ausnahme machen? Nein, ich kÃ¶nnte froh sein, nicht 10â¬ zahlen zu mÃ¼ssen!
Auf meine Antwort, dass ich nach Harburg mÃ¼sse meinte der liebe Herr, ich solle doch mit dem Rad fahren  
Dabei ist das Wetter soO geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (12. Mai 2009)

Wenn Du 17:15 Uhr am Hbf bist, dann könntest Du die Kärnter Hütte bequem bis 18:30 Uhr per Rad erreichen. Nur über die Rethe Hubbrücke geht's mal wieder nicht. Mal schauen, wer heute daran scheitert.


----------



## peterbe (12. Mai 2009)

Thol schrieb:


> Wird heute eigentlich gefahren  oder ist es zu hell ???



Ich bin heute nicht dabei, dabei hätte ich gerne mit dir ein 41,5er Treffen gemacht!


----------



## flensbernd (12. Mai 2009)

Moderner Dreikampf:

Mit dem Auto zur KH
Mit dem Rad durch die Harburger Berge
und mit dem ADAC nach Ottensen.


Ha. Sprit gespart.


----------



## hoedsch (13. Mai 2009)

Gestern sind wir zu sechst und am Ende zu viert eine schöne Runde durch die Harburger Berge gefahren. Auch zwei alte Bekannte waren mal wieder dabei - sehr schön.

40km und 700Hm bei 15km/h sind dabei rübergekommen. Licht war erst ab 21:15 Uhr notwendig.


----------



## Thol (13. Mai 2009)

...und schön wars!!!


----------



## SvenniLiteville (14. Mai 2009)

Moin Jungs,

ich wollte gern am Sonntag nach'm Ausschlafen 'ne nette Runde drehen, wer hat Lust mitzukommen, Uhrzeit?

Gruß Svenni


----------



## jan-bux (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

lässt sich den kein Einziger von Euch für eine Runde heute Abend begeistern ?
Das Wetter ist gut, warm und trocken!
Beste Voraussetzungen .

Gruß Jan


----------



## John Rico (14. Mai 2009)

jan-bux schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> lässt sich den kein Einziger von Euch für eine Runde heute Abend begeistern ?
> Das Wetter ist gut, warm und trocken!
> ...




Doch, ich! 
18:00 Uhr KH und dann ca. 2,5 Std, ok? --> LMB
Es wird allerdings kein Renntempo werden, da es die erste Tour nach meiner Autokollision sein wird.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (14. Mai 2009)

Sonntag bin ich auch am Start.

Aber poste es ggf noch im Last Minute Biking...


----------



## SvenniLiteville (14. Mai 2009)

Jack the Ripper schrieb:


> Sonntag bin ich auch am Start.
> 
> Aber poste es ggf noch im Last Minute Biking...



Fein, ich hab's auch als LMB um 13:00h eingestellt

Gruß Svenni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (14. Mai 2009)

@John Rico:
Geschicktes Timing, oder Zufall? Nach dem 1000. Post, geht nun auch der 2000. an den DOD-Thread Gründer. Zufall?


----------



## John Rico (14. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> @John Rico:
> Geschicktes Timing, oder Zufall? Nach dem 1000. Post, geht nun auch der 2000. an den DOD-Thread Gründer. Zufall?



Beim 1000sten war es geplant, diesmal Zufall (wär mir ohne deinen Hinweis gar nicht aufgefallen).

War heute ne schöne Tour mit jan-bux, wir haben immerhin knappe 30 km mit ~16er Schnitt geschafft. Es ging durch den Appelbütteler Forst, dann über Vahrenhorst und Paul-Roth-Stein in Richtung Karlstein. Bevor es auf den Karlstein-Trail geht, sind wir recht über den breiten Weg wieder die Heimreise angetreten und haben dabei noch eingie schöne Trails mitgenommen. Das Wetter war gut und der Boden überall trocken.

Anbei noch eine Warnung:
 *DIE FALLENBAUER SIND WIEDER UNTERWEGS!!!* 

Nachdem wir bereits zuvor etliche Blockaden weggeräumt haben (Appelbütteler Forst + Trail in Vahrendorf, der von der Straße links den Hang zwischen den Häusern hoch geht), gab's in der Halfpipe nähe Buskehre fast die Katastrophe! Dort hatten irgendwelche Idioten die komplette Halfpipe blockiert, und zwar richtig mit z.T. Oberschenkel-dicken Stämmen, großen Findlingen u.ä. Keine Chance auszuweichen! Und zwar nach der ersten Kurve, so dass man schon recht schnell ist und kaum Zeit zu reagieren hat. Ich bin gerade noch zum Stehen gekommen, jan-bux ist dann fast in mich rein gerutscht.
Seid also bei schnellen und nicht einsehbaren Abfahrten vorsichtig, es scheinen wieder einige Spinner unterwegs zu sein, die ihre Barrieren gezielt so bauen, dass sie Unfälle und (schwere) Verletzungen in Kauf nehmen / beabsichtigen.


----------



## hoedsch (15. Mai 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Nachdem wir bereits zuvor etliche Blockaden weggeräumt haben (Appelbütteler Forst + Trail in Vahrendorf, der von der Straße links den Hang zwischen den Häusern hoch geht), gab's in der Halfpipe nähe Buskehre fast die Katastrophe!


Also irgendwie kann ich das nicht lokalisieren. Trail in Vahrendorf, Buskehre links, zwischen Häusern.
Ich kenne zwar diverse Buskehren und Vahrendorf, aber welchen meinst Du?
Hast Du einen Google-Maps-Link?


----------



## peterbe (16. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war der Trail in Vahrendorf zwischen den beiden Hausern hoch schon den ganzen Winter immer wieder zugemüllt, auch mit größeren Ästen, da sind wir drumrumgefahren. Aber Halfpipe bei der Buskehre? Whats that? Buskehre Heidefriedhof? Oder meinst du etwa die Rinne, die auf dem Weg zur großen Wiese endet? Lauter Fragezeichen...


----------



## hoedsch (17. Mai 2009)

So, sind denn nun alle Teilnehmer der Sonntagsrunde wieder an der KH eingetroffen?
Ich habe ja zusammen mit Pixelquantec das Schlusslicht gebildet und nicht mehr wirklich nachvollziehen können, welche Route für den Rückmarsch gewählt wurde. Nach 20 min. Warten an der Hütte, haben wir dann aufgegeben.


----------



## John Rico (17. Mai 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Also irgendwie kann ich das nicht lokalisieren. Trail in Vahrendorf, Buskehre links, zwischen Häusern.
> Ich kenne zwar diverse Buskehren und Vahrendorf, aber welchen meinst Du?
> Hast Du einen Google-Maps-Link?



Ich meine die Rinne, die letzendlich auf der großen (Hunde-)Wiese in der Nähe der Buskehre Falkenbergsweg endet. Laut Google Maps ist das der "STadtweg", kurz bevor er den "Falkenbergsweg" trifft. Das war früher immer "Die Halfpipe" und genauso ein fester Begriff wie Panzertrail o.ä. Wie heißt diese Rinne denn bei euch?



peterbe schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war der Trail in Vahrendorf zwischen den beiden Hausern hoch schon den ganzen Winter immer wieder zugemüllt, auch mit größeren Ästen, da sind wir drumrumgefahren.



Ich bin den im letzten halben Jahr nur zweimal gefahren. Und beide Male musste ich aufräumen, da einige Hindernisse sich nicht wirklich umfahren ließen. Vielleicht haben die Blockierer ja irgendwann keine Lust mehr, die schweren Knüppel den Hang hochzuschleppen (wir haben die Berrieren nämlich möglichst weit hangabwärts entsorgt ).


----------



## hoedsch (17. Mai 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ich meine die Rinne, die letzendlich auf der großen (Hunde-)Wiese in der Nähe der Buskehre Falkenbergsweg endet. Laut Google Maps ist das der "STadtweg", kurz bevor er den "Falkenbergsweg" trifft. Das war früher immer "Die Halfpipe" und genauso ein fester Begriff wie Panzertrail o.ä. Wie heißt diese Rinne denn bei euch?



Ach das Ding. Da fahre ich immer oben, da unten immer Gerümpel (Stöcke, Kono, usw.) rumliegt.


----------



## Cyclon (17. Mai 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> ... da unten immer Gerümpel (Stöcke, Kono, usw.) rumliegt.


----------



## peterbe (18. Mai 2009)

Morgen 18:30 DOD-Runde; wir werden viel und lange Licht haben, für die letzte Stunde Abkürzung im Kopf haben oder Licht einpacken. casque obligatoire!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclon (18. Mai 2009)

oh la la!
bien sur, monsieur.


----------



## Trailbiker66 (18. Mai 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Morgen 18:30 DOD-Runde; wir werden viel und lange Licht haben, für die letzte Stunde Abkürzung im Kopf haben oder Licht einpacken. casque obligatoire!


 
Hi Peter,
kannst du mir morgen das Ersatzschaltauge mitbringen ?

Gruß Michael


----------



## norinofu (19. Mai 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> .... Und beide Male musste ich aufräumen, da einige Hindernisse sich nicht wirklich umfahren ließen. Vielleicht haben die Blockierer ja irgendwann keine Lust mehr, die schweren Knüppel den Hang hochzuschleppen.



Dann hattet ihr wohl immer gerade vor mir aufgeräumt. Dann vielen Dank 
Ich fahre die Rinne jedes Mal auf meinen Touren und hatte erst letzten Sonntag wieder einen dicken Knüppel drin. Zur Not kann man ja immer noch über die Kante rausfahren. Ist nur blöd, wenn man knapp hinter einander herfährt - dann kann nur der Erste reagieren 

Aber auch auf den anderen Trails haben die Neider immer wieder reichlich Blockaden ausgelegt. So wird es wohl auch immer bleiben. 

See you
Ralf


----------



## hoedsch (20. Mai 2009)

Die gestrige Runde brachte 36km und 640 Hm bei 13,5 km/h ein.
Mal wieder eine schöne Runde völlig ohne Licht.
Diesmal ist auch keiner verloren gegangen.


----------



## de_reu (20. Mai 2009)

Gestern, habe ich das leider nicht mehr geschafft! hat heute vielleicht einer Bock noch auf ne kurze Runde; sonst muss ich zum Fußball!
evt. wg. Feiertag und Verkehr auch nördlich der Elbe! (oder mit Fähre)
Cu de


----------



## John Rico (20. Mai 2009)

War eine schöne Runde gestern und ich habe es sogar geschafft, ohne Kühlerhaubenkontakt nach Hause zu kommen! 
Ne schöne Truppe, eine gute Streckenwahl (danke an den Guide), recht homogene Truppe und dadurch kaum Pausen. So soll das sein! 
So richtig wollen meine Beine aber noch nicht wieder, die kleine Steigung am Sand in Harburg bin ich kaum noch hochgekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (22. Mai 2009)

Wer Lust morgen ne Tour zu drehen?

So ab 11-12 Uhr?


----------



## Kono (22. Mai 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> ... immer Gerümpel (Stöcke, Kono, usw.) rumliegt.


... und die Reste von einer verbogenen Kette, sowie und ein kaputtes "Mein schönes schwarzes Schaltauge".


----------



## John Rico (23. Mai 2009)

Wenn jemand Lust hat:
Morgen, 12:30 Uhr ab Kärntner Hütte.


----------



## LowRider4711 (23. Mai 2009)

Ja, bin diesmal (auch hoffentlich) pünktlich vor Ort


----------



## g_mtb (24. Mai 2009)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Kono (24. Mai 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Lust hat:
> Morgen, 12:30 Uhr ab Kärntner Hütte.



Dabei


----------



## Kono (24. Mai 2009)

Am Dienstag soll es schon wieder Regnen und Gewittern . Aber wenn das Wetter absehbar zum fahren ausreicht, würde ich wie immer um 18:30 Uhr an der KH starten wollen. Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:30 Uhr. Licht werden wir also nicht mehr brauchen. Sonst noch jemand mit dabei?
Gruß
Kono

P.S. Leichten Nieselregen halte ich bei angesagten Temperaturen um die 18°C für "fahrbar".


----------



## SvenniLiteville (24. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Am Dienstag soll es schon wieder Regnen und Gewittern . Aber wenn das Wetter absehbar zum fahren ausreicht, würde ich wie immer um 18:30 Uhr an der KH starten wollen. Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:30 Uhr. Licht werden wir also nicht mehr brauchen. Sonst noch jemand mit dabei?
> Gruß
> Kono
> 
> P.S. Leichten Nieselregen halte ich bei angesagten Temperaturen um die 18°C für "fahrbar".



denke, dass ich dabei sein werde


----------



## peterbe (25. Mai 2009)

Ich bin dabei, freu mich auf gutes Wetter


----------



## Cyclon (25. Mai 2009)

wieder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangenblut (25. Mai 2009)

ich komme auch. 
Grüße
Harry


----------



## John Rico (25. Mai 2009)

War ne richtig schöne Tour gestern und ich hoffe, dass es allen so viel Spaß gemacht hat, wie mir! 

Erst ging es mit trailbiker durch Meyers Park, danach haben wir in zwei Etappen noch fünf weitere Mitfahrer eingesammelt. Dann sind wir über den Appelbütteler Forst und Vahrendorf zum Paul-Roth-Stein, dann weiter über den Hülsenberg zum Karlstein. Von da aus über den X-Weg in Richtung Tempelberg, wo sich die meisten verabschiedet haben. Arne und ich haben uns noch eine kleine Extrarunde durch die zwei großen Senken und den Wurzeltrail gegönnt, danach ging's wieder nach Hause. Am Ende standen (ohne Anfahrt) knappe 50 km und ca. 800 hm bei einem 16er Schnitt auf der Uhr.
Außer einem (schnell behobenen) Kettenriss und einer kleinen Rolle vorwärts von Kono - bei der hoffentlich(?) nichts weiter passiert ist - gab es keine Ausfälle.

Morgen kann ich leider nicht, will dafür aber am Mittwoch eine Runde drehen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Kono (25. Mai 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> ...und einer kleinen Rolle vorwärts von Kono - bei der hoffentlich(?) nichts weiter passiert ist...


Nur ein Kratzer am Ellenbogen und auf der Seele .
Aber war doch cool der Stunt, oder? Großes Kettenblatt in den Baumstamm gezimmert und et voilà: Bike steht, Fahrer fliegt weiter


----------



## SvenniLiteville (25. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Nur ein Kratzer am Ellenbogen und auf der Seele .
> Aber war doch cool der Stunt, oder? Großes Kettenblatt in den Baumstamm gezimmert und et voilà: Bike steht, Fahrer fliegt weiter



...mensch, mensch, mensch Arne, Du Panther


----------



## peterbe (25. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Aber war doch cool der Stunt, oder? Großes Kettenblatt in den Baumstamm gezimmert und et voilà: Bike steht, Fahrer fliegt weiter



Und ich habs nicht gesehen! Und gerade in der letzten Woche haben wir noch über die Sinnlosigkeit von großen Blättern geredet - wahrscheinlich genau an dem Baum....


----------



## LowRider4711 (26. Mai 2009)

Die staubige Strecke wird ja aller Voraussicht nach gleich ordentlich gewässert


----------



## John Rico (26. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Nur ein Kratzer am Ellenbogen und auf der Seele .
> Aber war doch cool der Stunt, oder? Großes Kettenblatt in den Baumstamm gezimmert und et voilà: Bike steht, Fahrer fliegt weiter



Ehrlich gesagt war mein erster Gedanke, wie ich dich aus dem Wald getragen kriege...
Aber zum Glück sind die meisten Stürze ja harmloser, als sie aussehen!



peterbe schrieb:


> Und ich habs nicht gesehen! Und gerade in der letzten Woche haben wir noch über die Sinnlosigkeit von großen Blättern geredet - wahrscheinlich genau an dem Baum....



War zwar ein anderer Baum, aber daran musste ich nach dem ersten Schreck auch denken.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (26. Mai 2009)

Was sagen die Wetterpropheten??

Das Lesen des Niederschlagsradar sagt mir, dass es durchaus feucht, stürmisch und gewittrig wird. Hoffentlich lieg ich falsch


----------



## Kono (26. Mai 2009)

Jack the Ripper schrieb:


> Was sagen die Wetterpropheten??


Pack dir eine Regenjacke mit ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (26. Mai 2009)

Zum Wetter:
Die erste heftige Regenfront dürfte gleich (so 17:30 Uhr) hier sein. Die zweite (und kleinere) Regenfront dürfte uns ungefähr um 18:30 Uhr (+-15 Min) für 20 Minuten einen kurzen Regenschauer bringen. Danach schaut es aber gut aus. Also ich denke mal, das wird eine schöne Matsch- und Modderrunde heute werden


----------



## Jack the Ripper (26. Mai 2009)

Auf die Minute genau um 1730h hat es bei mir angefangen zu regnen (Eißendorf/Heimfeld).

Ich werde nicht dabei sein. Das Wetter hat mir auf den Kopf geschlagen und jetzt tut er weh.


----------



## peterbe (26. Mai 2009)

Nix Matsch und Regentour: feinstes Trailsurfen uber 37 km mit 780hm und 2:40 (14er Schnitt) durch einen saftig grünen Frühsommerwald - perfekt.


----------



## Kono (26. Mai 2009)

Die Runde heute lässt sich wohl am besten so beschreiben: Man soll aufhören, wenn es am schönsten ist.
Nachdem wir (Peter, Sven, Gerald, Harry und Ich) recht pünktlich um 18:35 Uhr los gekommen sind, trudelten wir ebenso pünktlich mit dem Sonnenuntergang um Punkt 21:30 Uhr wieder auf dem Parkplatz der KH ein. 37,5km, 900hm (Ciclo optimistisch) mit einem 15er Schnitt.
Kein Abgang, keine Defekte, nur wenige kurze Stopps zum trinken, immer schön in Bewegung... Die Runde hatte Flow und war viel zu schnell... vorbei 
Gruß
Kono


----------



## de_reu (29. Mai 2009)

Moin,

so morgen um 15:00 (KH) werden SvenniL und ich mal zu ner langsamen Trailrunde aufbrechen... 
Cu Delf


----------



## de_reu (30. Mai 2009)

de_reu schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> so morgen um 15:00 (KH) werden SvenniL und ich mal zu ner langsamen Trailrunde aufbrechen...
> Cu Delf



En muss natürlich heissen:

so, morgen um 15:00 (KH) (also Sa. und nicht So.)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (30. Mai 2009)

Jo, war doch 'ne nette Runde heute.

Dienstag um 18:30 Uhr geht's wieder an der KH los.


----------



## de_reu (31. Mai 2009)

Moin,

die jungs aus'm Freeride-tread wollen morgen gegen 12:00 KH starten; würde sagen, da könn' wir uns einklinken? 

Cu de


----------



## Kono (1. Juni 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Dienstag um 18:30 Uhr geht's wieder an der KH los.


Dabei.


----------



## de_reu (1. Juni 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Dabei.



dito!


----------



## peterbe (1. Juni 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Jo, war doch 'ne nette Runde heute.
> 
> Dienstag um 18:30 Uhr geht's wieder an der KH los.



Ich bin auch dabei, Gerald, soll ich das 41,5er mitbringen?


----------



## Cyclon (1. Juni 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei, Gerald, soll ich das 41,5er mitbringen?



Ja, sehr, sehr gerne!


----------



## jan-bux (2. Juni 2009)

Moin,

ich bin auch wieder dabei!


----------



## og.echnaton (2. Juni 2009)

ja moin,

ich als alter ur-hamburger war am samstag mit ein paar Kumpels das erste mal (..shame on me..) in den Harburger Bergen. 
Ich fand es ziemlich cool da. oder.. ich war sogar richtig erstaunt! 

naja, wie dem auch sei. wir sind ziemlich planlos (also wirklich ohne karte etc) durch die gegend gefahren und haben uns am ende dann gefreut als wir wieder in neugraben rausgekommen sind. unterwegs hatte uns jemand gesagt...immer den gelber feilen folgen...hat dann auch hingehauen.  
jetzt meine frage: 
gibt es irgendwo überhaupt eine "wegbeschreibung" / trail verzeichnis etc.? 
oder wird das nur von den "altvorderen" per gebietsbegeheung  weitergeben?

vielen dank schonmal...


----------



## hoedsch (2. Juni 2009)

Mist, bei mir wird das heute nichts.


----------



## Kono (2. Juni 2009)

og.echnaton schrieb:


> ... oder wird das nur von den "altvorderen" per gebietsbegeheung  weitergeben?
> 
> vielen dank schonmal...


Ist nun mal die einzig sinnvolle Methode. Es gibt ein ganzen Haufen Touren auf gps-tour.info, aber auch die muss man erstmal fahren. Wenn man die alle abgefahren und sich die schönsten Wege raus gepickt hat, dürfte man bereits als "Ortskundig" gelten. Auch ganz ohne GPS. Erschwerend kommt obendrein dazu, dass die Trails von jedem anders betitelt werden.
Übrigens, Dienstags findet um 18:30 Uhr eine regelmäßige Kontrolle der Wege und Trails statt .
Gruß
Kono


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## og.echnaton (2. Juni 2009)

ja grandios... 
generell konnte ich auch mit den namen hier im forum wenig anfangen..kh, tempelberg..usw.. beim paul roth stein waren wir dann aber auch.. .

ich werde mich dann mal zur trailbegehung und zustandsaufnahme anschließen  
allerding erst wieder in ca. 2 wochen. mein neues müsing offroad wird nämlich gerade aufgebaut bzw. die teile von einem alten marin übertragen..


----------



## Kono (2. Juni 2009)

Die  Daten der Tour von Heute: 38,5km, 960hm (Ciclo Optimistisch).
Ein Reifen defekt hat uns heute auf dem Falkenberg etwas aufgehalten, ansonsten sind wir immer schön gefahren und haben das Sonnenlicht bis zur letzten Minute ausgekostet. Auch wenn es zum Schluss hin merklich kühler wurde, war es doch einfach herrlich heute. Ich bin jetzt so richtig schön kaputt und freue mich auf mein Bett 
Gruß und bis demnächst
Kono


----------



## jan-bux (3. Juni 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Die Daten der Tour von Heute: 38,5km, 960hm (Ciclo Optimistisch).
> Ein Reifen defekt hat uns heute auf dem Falkenberg etwas aufgehalten, ansonsten sind wir immer schön gefahren und haben das Sonnenlicht bis zur letzten Minute ausgekostet. Auch wenn es zum Schluss hin merklich kühler wurde, war es doch einfach herrlich heute. Ich bin jetzt so richtig schön kaputt und freue mich auf mein Bett
> Gruß und bis demnächst
> Kono


 

Die Tour gestern war echt super, ich bin immer noch kaputt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!!
Zum Ende war es schon ganz schön frisch und windig.
Allen eine schöne Wochen noch und bis nächsten Dienstag, wenn alls passt.

Gruß Jan-Bux


----------



## Jack the Ripper (3. Juni 2009)

Hat jmd Lust am Wochenende nen Nightride zu machen?!

Jetzt wo ich die Lampen endlich hier hab 
Samstag 21h KH


----------



## Kono (3. Juni 2009)

Jack the Ripper schrieb:


> Hat jmd Lust am Wochenende nen Nightride zu machen?!
> 
> Jetzt wo ich die Lampen endlich hier hab
> Samstag 21h KH



Tolle Idee! Kann, wenn überhaupt, aber erst am Samstag mittag kurzfristig zusagen. Trotzdem, coole Idee! Wenn es passt, bin ich dabei.
Kono


----------



## orangenblut (4. Juni 2009)

wg. 2.6.:  Ich kam leider verspätet zum Treffpunkt (S-Bahn-Störung). Da war natürliuch niemand mehr. Das nächste Mal kündige ich mich wieder an. 
Nun geht es aber erstmal in den Schwarzwald. Höhenmeter schrubben. 
Grüße
Harry


----------



## Kono (4. Juni 2009)

Ich habe überlegt, ob ich das Video poste oder nicht. Aber solche Knaller sind der Grund warum das Mountainbiken so im "Verruf" steht.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=racPaw3tVhY"]YouTube - Biketour Harburger Berge 31.05.2009[/ame]
Bilde sich jeder sein Urteil.


----------



## flensbernd (6. Juni 2009)

fuer spontane:

heute, samstag, 14.00 KH

eine lockere 2h Runde drehen...


----------



## Jack the Ripper (6. Juni 2009)

Sieht nicht so prickelnd am Himmel aus.

Und da sich kein weiterer für den Nightride gemeldet hat, sag ich den mal ab. 
Falls es doch nicht regnet fahr ich vielleicht ne Stunde in der Haake rum. Werd dann aber auf 21h an der KH vorbei schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (8. Juni 2009)

Also Wettertechnisch ist dieser Juni bis jetzt eine Katastrophe. Für morgen Abend ist zu den niedrigen Temperaturen obendrein auch mal wieder kräftig Regen vorher gesagt. Na, schauen wir mal was uns der Dienstag so bringt. Vielleicht ist uns Petrus ja spontan gütlich gestimmt und lässt die Regenwolken wo anders abregnen. Also, geplante Spontanität ist morgen gefragt. Vielleicht können wir diese Spontanität ja auch auf den Mittwoch ausweiten .
Gruß
Kono


----------



## Sven7181 (8. Juni 2009)

Mittwoch wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## peterbe (8. Juni 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Also Wettertechnisch ist dieser Juni bis jetzt eine Katastrophe. Für morgen Abend ist zu den niedrigen Temperaturen obendrein auch mal wieder kräftig Regen vorher gesagt. Na, schauen wir mal was uns der Dienstag so bringt. Vielleicht ist uns Petrus ja spontan gütlich gestimmt und lässt die Regenwolken wo anders abregnen. Also, geplante Spontanität ist morgen gefragt. Vielleicht können wir diese Spontanität ja auch auf den Mittwoch ausweiten .
> Gruß
> Kono



Oh Herrgott der Regenwolken, wir huldigen dir und packen morgen unsere Regenjacken ein!


----------



## Cyclon (8. Juni 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Also Wettertechnisch ist dieser Juni bis jetzt eine Katastrophe.



Von welchem Juni schreibst du???
Bisher hatten wir doch noch nichts nennenswertes, oder? Letzter Dienstag war noch perfekt (nur abgesehen vom Polarwintereinbruch gegen 21:00).

Zur Prophylaxe und nicht zu Verwendung werde ich meine Regenjacke für morgen einpacken.


----------



## jan-bux (8. Juni 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Also Wettertechnisch ist dieser Juni bis jetzt eine Katastrophe. Für morgen Abend ist zu den niedrigen Temperaturen obendrein auch mal wieder kräftig Regen vorher gesagt. Na, schauen wir mal was uns der Dienstag so bringt. Vielleicht ist uns Petrus ja spontan gütlich gestimmt und lässt die Regenwolken wo anders abregnen. Also, geplante Spontanität ist morgen gefragt. Vielleicht können wir diese Spontanität ja auch auf den Mittwoch ausweiten .
> Gruß
> Kono


 

Moin,

ich werde mal spontan meine Sachen ins Auto packen, und dann sehen wir mal wie der Tag so wird. Regenjacke könnte nicht schaden.

Also bis morgen an der KH.


----------



## Cyclon (9. Juni 2009)

die kürzeste Vollmondnacht des Jahres war vorgestern, auch wenn dabei nicht viel Mond zu sehen war und es insgesamt auch etwas kühl war. Aber die kürzesten Nächte beginnen jetzt! Sieben Minuten kürzer als heute wird die Nacht auf den 21.6. sein.
Was haltet ihr von einem Nightride From Dusk Till Dawn durch die Harburger Berge und die Heide?
Ich frag mal ab, welche Nächte für euch am besten passen. In Frage kommen:
13.6.
19.6.
20.6.
26.6.
27.6.

Je nach Ausdauer können wir ja auch noch unseren Zeitpunkt des Nachtbeginns definieren. Wenn wir vom Sonnenuntergang bis -aufgang fahren wollen hätten wir 21:55 - 04:48. Wir können aber auch bei 96° starten, dem Übergang von der zivilen zur nautischen Dämmerung. Dann sind wir 22:45 - 03:58 unterwegs. Oder gleich nach der nautischen Dämmerung (102°) 0:22 - 2:22. Noch eine Möglichkeit ist, wir fahren bei Sonnenuntergang los und hören bei Beginn der nautischen Dämmerung auf, dann kriegen wir noch etwas Schlaf ab. 

Also, noch ein Kreuz für die Fahrtzeit (die Zeiten sind alle für den 20.6. und unterscheiden sich bei den anderen Terminen nur um max. 15min)

21:55 - 04:48
22:45 - 03:58
00:22 - 02:22
21:55 - 02:22
22:45 - 02:22

Wer kommt mit und präferiert welche Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Putcho (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

so Regenjacke und Rad sind im Auto, wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich auch wieder dabei!

Putcho


----------



## de_reu (9. Juni 2009)

offTopic:

morgen Winterberg! Wer ist mit dabei?

Cu De


----------



## Knete (9. Juni 2009)

de_reu schrieb:


> offTopic:
> 
> morgen Winterberg! Wer ist mit dabei?
> 
> Cu De



Wo issen Treffpkt. ?


----------



## de_reu (9. Juni 2009)

Knete schrieb:


> Wo issen Treffpkt. ?



10:00  parkplatz Apollmicke
Cu Delf


----------



## Sven7181 (9. Juni 2009)

wer morgen gegen Mittag Lust auf ne Tour?


----------



## christian.kiel (9. Juni 2009)

de_reu schrieb:


> offTopic:
> 
> morgen Winterberg! Wer ist mit dabei?
> 
> Cu De



Apollmicke wie immer? Bin dabei!


----------



## SvenniLiteville (9. Juni 2009)

christian.kiel schrieb:


> Apollmicke wie immer? Bin dabei!



sauber Jungs, Winterberg ist der Hammer bin morgen früh dabei,. ich kann ein Bike samt Fahrer auf dem Dach mitnehmen  
Gruß Svenni


----------



## Kono (9. Juni 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> ... ich kann ein Bike samt Fahrer auf dem Dach mitnehmen


Ist das denn erlaubt?


----------



## de_reu (9. Juni 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> ....
> Je nach Ausdauer können wir ja auch noch unseren Zeitpunkt des Nachtbeginns definieren. Wenn wir vom Sonnenuntergang bis -aufgang fahren wollen hätten wir 21:55 - 04:48. Wir können aber auch bei 96° starten, dem Übergang von der zivilen zur nautischen Dämmerung. Dann sind wir 22:45 - 03:58 unterwegs. Oder gleich nach der nautischen Dämmerung (102°) 0:22 - 2:22. Noch eine Möglichkeit ist, wir fahren bei Sonnenuntergang los und hören bei Beginn der nautischen Dämmerung auf, dann kriegen wir noch etwas Schlaf ab.
> 
> Also, noch ein Kreuz für die Fahrtzeit (die Zeiten sind alle für den 20.6. und unterscheiden sich bei den anderen Terminen nur um max. 15min)
> ...



Moin aufgrund des maritimen Bezugs von Hamburg und der beschränkten Brenndauer meiner Leuchte schlage ich die nautischen Maßstäbe vor.

Der Startpunkt sollte natürlich ebenso den hamburger und nautischen bezug haben:
deshalb würde ich den Hans-Albers-Platz vorschlagen..

Cu De


----------



## Knete (9. Juni 2009)

de_reu schrieb:


> 10:00  parkplatz Apollmicke
> Cu Delf



Achso Apollmicke......sag das doch gleich...könnte ich schaffen, also bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (10. Juni 2009)

Die Daten der gestrigen Runde:
45 km, 640 Hm, 16 km/h, kein Regen, dafür Schlamm und mal eine andere Streckenwahl. Dank Peter haben wir die Max-Schmeling-Allee kennengelernt.


----------



## Cyclon (10. Juni 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Dank Peter haben wir die Max-Schmeling-Allee kennengelernt.



höre ich da eine gewisse Ironie heraus?

Peter hat uns für nächstes Mal immerhin eine deutlich höhere Trailquote in Aussicht gestellt 

War trotzdem schön gestern


----------



## Kono (10. Juni 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Dank Peter haben wir die Max-Schmeling-Allee kennengelernt.









  Wo soll die denn sein?


----------



## hoedsch (10. Juni 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> höre ich da eine gewisse Ironie heraus?



Nee den Weg kannte ich auch noch nicht und den davor bin ich auch zuletzt vor ca. 1 Jahr gefahren.



Kono schrieb:


> Wo soll die denn sein?


Südlich der Kreuzung B3-Rosengartenstrasse am Rande von Eversen-Heide.
Es war 20:38 Uhr als Peter beschloss: Heute machen wir Strecke!


----------



## Kono (10. Juni 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Südlich der Kreuzung B3-Rosengartenstrasse am Rande von Eversen-Heide.
> Es war 20:38 Uhr als Peter beschloss: Heute machen wir Strecke!


Südlich?!?  Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, hat jemand ein Track aufgezeichnet? Wo kann man denn da fahren, weil quer durch den Stuvenwald dürfte eigentlich kaum bis nicht fahrbar gewesen sein.


----------



## peterbe (10. Juni 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Südlich?!?  Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, hat jemand ein Track aufgezeichnet? Wo kann man denn da fahren, weil quer durch den Stuvenwald dürfte eigentlich kaum bis nicht fahrbar gewesen sein.



Alles fahrbar, natürlich, aber die Ost-West-Querungen sind ziemlich ödes Forstautobahn, der Stich Richting B3 (wurde zum Ende zum Max-Schmeling-Weg) war allerdings ganz interessant, nur den richtigen Abzweig, um direkt zum Weg nach Schwiedersdorf zu kommen, habe ich nicht gefunden. Demnächst also noch mal scouten. 

Ich hatte mal Bock auch Strecke, da der Wald schon sehr matschig war, außerdem sollte Frank noch mal eine Grundlageneinheit für seinen großen Willingen-Marathon am Wochenende bekommen. (Viel Erfolg)

Da wir am Ende einen 16er-Schnitt auf der Uhr hatten und bestimmt 50% Waldautobahnen gefahren sind, frage ich mich, wie bei einem hohen Trailanteil ein 16er Schnitt möglich sein soll.

Am Rande: wir haben den Hülseberg über eine neue, sehr interessante Rinne bis direkt nach Sieversen umfahren, auch hier ist bei einem Hülsebergtrip noch mehr drin (obwohl Clemens den ja nu nicht mag...)


----------



## de_reu (11. Juni 2009)

Jungs, mal wieder nach vorne blicken:
So., 12:00 KH, SingleTrails!!!

Cu de


----------



## Sven7181 (12. Juni 2009)

wie siehts Samstag aus?

jemand Lust auf ne Runde - bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter


----------



## pixelquantec (12. Juni 2009)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> wie siehts Samstag aus?
> 
> jemand Lust auf ne Runde - bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter


 
12 Uhr / Samstag / KH ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (13. Juni 2009)

si


gute Idee dann bis um 12


----------



## pixelquantec (13. Juni 2009)

geht klar


----------



## tedmaen (14. Juni 2009)

Wie sieht es heute (Sonntag) aus? 
Hat jemand Lust um 13 Uhr an der KH zu starten?


----------



## Kono (15. Juni 2009)

Morgen 18:30 Uhr KH. Flockig lockere Trailzustandsüberprüfungsrunde . Extra Licht wird nicht nötig sein.


----------



## peterbe (15. Juni 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Morgen 18:30 Uhr KH. Flockig lockere Trailzustandsüberprüfungsrunde . Extra Licht wird nicht nötig sein.



bin dabei! Und was ist jetzt mit unserer Midsomernachtsrunde? Wer hat denn jetzt Interesse?


----------



## jan-bux (16. Juni 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Morgen 18:30 Uhr KH. Flockig lockere Trailzustandsüberprüfungsrunde . Extra Licht wird nicht nötig sein.


 
Da bin ich dabei. Bis nachher dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (16. Juni 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> bin dabei! Und was ist jetzt mit unserer Midsomernachtsrunde? Wer hat denn jetzt Interesse?



Habe doch schon nen konkreten Vorschlag gemacht... 

Cu de


----------



## de_reu (16. Juni 2009)

jan-bux schrieb:


> Da bin ich dabei. Bis nachher dann!



ich auch... CU


----------



## Putcho (16. Juni 2009)

de_reu schrieb:


> ich auch... CU


Ich auch, bis nachher


----------



## peterbe (16. Juni 2009)

Tja, das war für uns dann ja eine kleine Runde, nach Putchos Sturz (zu schnell über die Tables an der Autobahn, hoch in die Luft und schwer auf die Schulter) also nach Hause gebracht, von dort weiter nach Boberg und nun hoffe ich dass es seine Schulter nicht allzudoll erwischt hat. Habt ihr seinen Autoschlüssel gefunden?


----------



## Kono (16. Juni 2009)

Negativ. Kein Autoschlüssel gefunden. Wir sind exakt die gleiche Strecke nochmal nachgefahren. Putchos eigentliche Unfallstelle wurde dabei nochmals gründlich abgesucht. Sorry.
Gute Besserung Putcho!


----------



## peterbe (16. Juni 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Negativ. Kein Autoschlüssel gefunden. Wir sind exakt die gleiche Strecke nochmal nachgefahren. Putchos eigentliche Unfallstelle wurde dabei nochmals gründlich abgesucht. Sorry.
> Gute Besserung Putcho!



Seid ihr denn noch eine schöne Runde gefahren?


----------



## hoedsch (16. Juni 2009)

Kaum ist man mal nicht da, da geht's schon wieder rund. Das mit der Besserung hatten wir ja schon x-mal, aber ich wiederhole mich gerne. Gute Besserung Putcho.
Ich bin dafür gestern Abend mit einem Hobel von nextbike für 1/h am Bodenseeufer auf und ab gefahren bis dann um 20:30 Uhr das Gewitter kam.


----------



## Kono (17. Juni 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Seid ihr denn noch eine schöne Runde gefahren?


Naja, die Trails im Schleichgang mit angezogener Bremse und die Augen im Scanmodus ist nicht wirklich spannend. Nachdem wir die "Suchrunde" ergebnislos absolviert hatten, sind wir noch etwas kreuz und quer durch die Haake gefahren. Aber irgendwie war die Luft raus. Schließlich sind wir um 21:20 Uhr wieder auf dem Parkplatz der KH gelandet. 28km und 700hm standen auf dem Tacho.


----------



## Cyclon (17. Juni 2009)

Oha!!! Putcho, ich hoffe, du bist nächste Woche wieder dabei - so wie ich.

700hm auf 28km sind ja dennoch eine hohe Höhenmeterrate!


----------



## SvenniLiteville (17. Juni 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> Oha!!! Putcho, ich hoffe, du bist nächste Woche wieder dabei - so wie ich.
> 
> 700hm auf 28km sind ja dennoch eine hohe Höhenmeterrate!



Ja mir sind von "scanmodus" die Augen so trocken geworden, dass mir auf dem Nachhauseweg im Auto eine Linse rausgefallen ist :-(
@Putcho: Gute Besserung!!! Und schreib mal, was mit der Schulter los ist.
LG Svenni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclon (17. Juni 2009)

Aufgrund des überwältigenden Echos auf meine From-Dusk-Till-Dawn-Anfrage schlage ich jetzt folgendes vor:
Wir starten um 22:46 am Hans-Albers Platz und nehmen die Fähre von Övelgönne nach Finkenwerder um 22:56. Dann haben wir noch knapp 5h bis ca. 4:00, wenn es wieder ziemlich hell sein wird. Auf dem Rückweg werden wir dann allerdings durch den alten Elbtunnel fahren. Absacker können wir ja dann im Umfeld des Fischmarkts machen - da wird ja dann zu der Zeit schon einiges los sein. Der zivile Dämmerungsbeginn ist um 3:57.
Peter, meinst du wir schaffen das in der Zwischenzeit bis zum Wilseder Berg? Wenn wir nicht jeden Trail mitnehmen könnte das ja ganz gemütlich werden und auch für endliche Lichtreserven von Delf und mir machbar sein: du leuchtest uns dann sozusagen heim.
Ick freu mir schon!



Cyclon schrieb:


> die kürzeste Vollmondnacht des Jahres war vorgestern, auch wenn dabei nicht viel Mond zu sehen war und es insgesamt auch etwas kühl war. Aber die kürzesten Nächte beginnen jetzt! Sieben Minuten kürzer als heute wird die Nacht auf den 21.6. sein.
> Was haltet ihr von einem Nightride From Dusk Till Dawn durch die Harburger Berge und die Heide?
> Ich frag mal ab, welche Nächte für euch am besten passen. In Frage kommen:
> 13.6.
> ...


----------



## John Rico (17. Juni 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Tja, das war für uns dann ja eine kleine Runde, nach Putchos Sturz ...



Oh mann, langsam reißt es aber wirklich ein, mitllerweile ist ja bei fast jeder Tour entweder ein Material- oder Fahrerschaden zu verzeichnen!

@Putcho:
Gute Besserung und ich hoffe, dass nichts schlimmes passiert ist!

Gruß
Sven
(Der hofft, dass der Umzugs-Streß bald vorbei ist und er endlich mal wieder mitfahren kann!)


----------



## peterbe (17. Juni 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> Aufgrund des überwältigenden Echos auf meine From-Dusk-Till-Dawn-Anfrage schlage ich jetzt folgendes vor:
> Wir starten um 22:46 am Hans-Albers Platz und nehmen die Fähre von Övelgönne nach Finkenwerder um 22:56. Dann haben wir noch knapp 5h bis ca. 4:00, wenn es wieder ziemlich hell sein wird. Auf dem Rückweg werden wir dann allerdings durch den alten Elbtunnel fahren. Absacker können wir ja dann im Umfeld des Fischmarkts machen - da wird ja dann zu der Zeit schon einiges los sein. Der zivile Dämmerungsbeginn ist um 3:57.
> Peter, meinst du wir schaffen das in der Zwischenzeit bis zum Wilseder Berg? Wenn wir nicht jeden Trail mitnehmen könnte das ja ganz gemütlich werden und auch für endliche Lichtreserven von Delf und mir machbar sein: du leuchtest uns dann sozusagen heim.
> Ick freu mir schon!



Also dann am Samstag der 20.6.? 22 Uhr Treffpunkt am Fischmarkt? Ich wäre dabei! Zur Strecke: ich denke, bis zum Wilseder Berg könnte es sehr weit werden, ich würde eher eine Strecke in die Richtung raussuchen, vor allem mit viel offener Strecke, damit wir den wunderbaren Midsommerhimmel genießen können.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (17. Juni 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Also dann am Samstag der 20.6.? 22 Uhr Treffpunkt am Fischmarkt? Ich wäre dabei! Zur Strecke: ich denke, bis zum Wilseder Berg könnte es sehr weit werden, ich würde eher eine Strecke in die Richtung raussuchen, vor allem mit viel offener Strecke, damit wir den wunderbaren Midsommerhimmel genießen können.



Ich hab am WE die Kinder, daher wird es bei mir nix.

Euch viel Spaß


----------



## hoedsch (17. Juni 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Also dann am Samstag der 20.6.? 22 Uhr


Ich bin am Samstag nicht dabei, da zu einer Geburtstagsfeier eingeladen. Auch sonst hätte ich mich wohl nur mit Mühen zu einer solchen Tour durchringen können. Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Cyclon (17. Juni 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Also dann am Samstag der 20.6.? 22 Uhr Treffpunkt am Fischmarkt? Ich wäre dabei! Zur Strecke: ich denke, bis zum Wilseder Berg könnte es sehr weit werden, ich würde eher eine Strecke in die Richtung raussuchen, vor allem mit viel offener Strecke, damit wir den wunderbaren Midsommerhimmel genießen können.



o.k. - Treffpunkt am Fischmarkt oder am Hans-Albers-Platz ist bestimmt nicht so entscheidend! Ich hätte damit Delfs Vorschlag aufgegriffen. Aber er ist bestimmt auch damit einverstanden am Fischmarkt zu starten und zu enden - oder? Hat ja eigentlich noch mehr maritimen Bezug 



Dann also, Butter bei die Fische:

*Was:     From Dusk Till Dawn '09
Treffpunkt:     Am Anleger Altona (Fischmarkt) hinter der Fischauktionshalle
Wann:     20.06.2009, 22:30
Abfahrt:     22:48 (Linie 62)
Ankunft:     3:57 am Fischmarkt
Wer:     bisher: P.B., D.R., ich. Sonst noch jemand?​*


----------



## Kono (17. Juni 2009)

Euch viel Spaß! Versucht doch mal ein paar Bilder zu machen. Selber muss ich mich abmelden, da auf eine Geburtstagsfeier eingeladen. Und wenn ich ehrlich sein soll... Während Ihr so durch die Lande kurvt, schlafe ich doch lieber meine 5-6 Bierchen aus .


----------



## John Rico (17. Juni 2009)

Da ich dieses WE umziehe, bin ich ebenfalls raus.
Bin auf jeden Fall auf euren Bericht gespannt!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## jan-bux (17. Juni 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Naja, die Trails im Schleichgang mit angezogener Bremse und die Augen im Scanmodus ist nicht wirklich spannend. Nachdem wir die "Suchrunde" ergebnislos absolviert hatten, sind wir noch etwas kreuz und quer durch die Haake gefahren. Aber irgendwie war die Luft raus. Schließlich sind wir um 21:20 Uhr wieder auf dem Parkplatz der KH gelandet. 28km und 700hm standen auf dem Tacho.


 
Da seit ihr ja auch nicht mehr all zu lang unterwegs gewesen, nach dem ich mich verabschiedet habe.
Bei mir waren es ca. 25 km und ein bißchen weniger Höhe.
Auf der Rückfahrt zu KH ist mir dann ein Reh fast in die Quere gekommen, wir waren ein Stück paralell auf dem Weg.

Gute Besserung für Putscho !

Bis nächsten Dienstag !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Putcho (18. Juni 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Genesesungswüsche, ich kann es gebrauchen.
Im KH Boberg bekam ich meine Diagnose, eine Schultereckgelenksprengung
(Tossy 2) muss zunächst ein Verband tragen und werde wohl des nächste halbe Jahr beim Radfahren die Schulter spühren, tja wenn man die Sprungsschanzen einfach übersieht ....
Ich hoffe in 2 Wochen wieder Radfahren zu können zunächst wohl auf dem RR und erst später auf dem MTB.
@all   Nochmals vielen Dank für die Begleitung zur KH uns die Suchaktion
@Peter Vielen Dank für die Krankentransport nach Glinde und Boberg

Tja, mir Den Skoda-Velethon wird es 2009 wohl nix mehr..

Liebe Grüsse
Putcho


----------



## peterbe (18. Juni 2009)

Schöne Schei??e! Was soll man dazu mehr sagen. Hoffentlich verheilts gut und du findest einen guten Krankengymnasten.


----------



## Putcho (18. Juni 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Schöne Schei??e! Was soll man dazu mehr sagen. Hoffentlich verheilts gut und du findest einen guten Krankengymnasten.



Ja ein guter Krankengymnast ist wichtig!!!
Bis demnächst ----
Putcho


----------



## Sanz (19. Juni 2009)

Putcho schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Genesesungswüsche, ich kann es gebrauchen.
> Im KH Boberg bekam ich meine Diagnose, eine Schultereckgelenksprengung
> (Tossy 2) muss zunächst ein Verband tragen und werde wohl des nächste halbe Jahr beim Radfahren die Schulter spühren, tja wenn man die Sprungsschanzen einfach übersieht ....
> Ich hoffe in 2 Wochen wieder Radfahren zu können zunächst wohl auf dem RR und erst später auf dem MTB.
> ...



Hallo Putcho,
von uns auch noch gute Besserung.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## peterbe (19. Juni 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> o.k. - Treffpunkt am Fischmarkt oder am Hans-Albers-Platz ist bestimmt nicht so entscheidend! Ich hätte damit Delfs Vorschlag aufgegriffen. Aber er ist bestimmt auch damit einverstanden am Fischmarkt zu starten und zu enden - oder? Hat ja eigentlich noch mehr maritimen Bezug
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bis wie schlechtes Wetter lassen wir uns denn nicht abschrecken?


----------



## hoedsch (19. Juni 2009)

Dann viel Spaß mit Santanico Pandemonium beim Tequila Bodydrinking auf dem Hülsenberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclon (20. Juni 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Bis wie schlechtes Wetter lassen wir uns denn nicht abschrecken?



die Aussichten sind doch gut!?
Heute Abend wird sich das Wetter wieder beruhigen - also perfekt für uns!
Sollte es um 22:00 regnen und nicht nach einem Ende aussehen würde ich nicht mehr fahren wollen. 
Ansonsten ist alles vorbereitet! Singlespeeder inkl.

cu 2n8


----------



## peterbe (20. Juni 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> die Aussichten sind doch gut!?
> Heute Abend wird sich das Wetter wieder beruhigen - also perfekt für uns!
> Sollte es um 22:00 regnen und nicht nach einem Ende aussehen würde ich nicht mehr fahren wollen.
> Ansonsten ist alles vorbereitet! Singlespeeder inkl.
> ...



Dannwollen wir mal drauf hoffen. Ich werde aber eher mein Element nehmen. Und schick mir mal PN deine Mobilnummer, bis später.


----------



## orangenblut (21. Juni 2009)

am 23.6. bin ich um 18.30 Uhr an der KH. 
Freue mich drauf. 
Grüße
Harry


----------



## Cyclon (21. Juni 2009)

Sooo,

immernoch total erschöpft aber absolut glücklich!!!
Das war echt ein Hammer. Fast wolkenlose Nacht mit permanenter Restdämmerung.


----------



## de_reu (21. Juni 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Bis wie schlechtes Wetter lassen wir uns denn nicht abschrecken?



Ja, Schade, war dieses WE in Kiel zur Kieler Woche...

bis Di.


----------



## peterbe (21. Juni 2009)

Dem kann ich zustimmen; die Idee einer Midsommernachtfahrt durch die kürzeste Nacht des Jahres war super: wir trafen uns um 22.30 mit der letzten Dämmerung am Fischmarkt, 





nahmen die letzte Fähre nach Finkenwerder, dann über den Neuenfelder Hinterdeich und das Francoper Moor durch Fischbek auf den X-Weg getrailt, ein Abstecher auf den Flugplatz, 





weiter über den X-Weg durch den stochdunklen Wald zur Rosengartenstraße, dort über Wiesenwege und Feldwege über Eversen-Heide, Oldenbüttel, Mienenbüttel in den Stuvenwald, zurück zum Forsthaus, über Schuleburgs-Eiche zum PR-Stein, 





als wir auf der Hundewiese rauskamen, begann gegen 3.20 die Dämmerung, 





in Moorburg wurde es hell und als wir durch den Hafen zurückfuhren, begann die Sonne aufzugehen. 





Zurück am Fischmarkt musste dann dieser wunderbare Nightride nach 84km und 600 hm mit einem Bier beendet werden- tolle Tour.


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (21. Juni 2009)

Muss schon sagen, coole Aktion!
Hatte auch erst überlegt, aber ich bin kein Nightrider, eher Frühaufsteher zum Sonnenaufgang.

Gruß
Doris


----------



## Cyclon (21. Juni 2009)

Iron-Gun-D schrieb:


> Muss schon sagen, coole Aktion!
> Hatte auch erst überlegt, aber ich bin kein Nightrider, eher Frühaufsteher zum Sonnenaufgang.
> 
> Gruß
> Doris



Doris, du kannst ja nächstes Jahr dann einfach vor dem Sonnenaufgang zu uns stoßen 

@PeterB, super Fotos!!!

Hier noch einmal vorher (22:30)/nachher (06:01):


----------



## hoedsch (21. Juni 2009)

Das hört sich doch nach einer gelungenen Aktion an. Mal schauen, ob es nächstes Jahr klappt.


----------



## Kono (22. Juni 2009)

Dienstag, 18:30 Uhr KH. Blauer Himmel, schön warm und lange hell! Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:53 Uhr. Also alles super und ich freue mich auf eine schöne (lange) Runde.
Sonst noch jemand mit am Start?
Gruß
Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (22. Juni 2009)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## Cyclon (22. Juni 2009)

ja klar!


----------



## hoedsch (22. Juni 2009)

Jo.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (22. Juni 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Dienstag, 18:30 Uhr KH. Blauer Himmel, schön warm und lange hell! Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:53 Uhr. Also alles super und ich freue mich auf eine schöne (lange) Runde.
> Sonst noch jemand mit am Start?
> Gruß
> Arne



Bin dabei!!!

Tolle Aktion am Samstag Jungs, 
die Endorfne und die schöne Erinnerung dürften den Schlafmangel mehr als wett gemacht haben, oder?

LG Svenni


----------



## de_reu (22. Juni 2009)

Bin auch morgen auch wieder mit dabei


----------



## Cyclon (22. Juni 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Bin dabei!!!
> 
> Tolle Aktion am Samstag Jungs,
> die Endorfne und die schöne Erinnerung dürften den Schlafmangel mehr als wett gemacht haben, oder?
> ...



klar


----------



## bombadiel (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
lese hier schon einige Zeit mit und wollte immer mal mitfahren, morgen könnte es tatsächlich klappen, wenn es Ok ist.
Bin recht neu in Hamburg und habe bisher immer allein per GPS die HaBe´s erkundet.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (22. Juni 2009)

Moin,
ich wollte mich diese Woche auch mal wieder anschließen.


----------



## jan-bux (23. Juni 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Dienstag, 18:30 Uhr KH. Blauer Himmel, schön warm und lange hell! Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:53 Uhr. Also alles super und ich freue mich auf eine schöne (lange) Runde.
> Sonst noch jemand mit am Start?
> Gruß
> Arne


 

Hallo,

leider kann ich heute nicht, fette Grippe eingefangen! 
Ich wünsche Euch aber eine schöne Runde .

Gruß
Jan-bux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (23. Juni 2009)

Putcho schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Genesesungswüsche, ich kann es gebrauchen.
> Im KH Boberg bekam ich meine Diagnose, eine Schultereckgelenksprengung
> (Tossy 2) muss zunächst ein Verband tragen und werde wohl des nächste halbe Jahr beim Radfahren die Schulter spühren, tja wenn man die Sprungsschanzen einfach übersieht ....
> ....
> ...



Gute Besserung!!


----------



## John Rico (23. Juni 2009)

Das hört sich wirklich nach einer gelungenen Nacht-Tour an und die Bilder sind wirklich super! 

Wenn ich die alte Bude los bin und in der neuen ein paar Kanrtons ausgeräumt sind, finde ich hoffentlich auch mal wieder die Zeit, mich Dienstag Abend blicken zu lassen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Kono (23. Juni 2009)

Tacho: 48,5km, 1085hm (Ciclo optimistisch), 16,3 Schnitt.
Starter: Alek, Arne, Clemens, Delf, Gerald, Harry, Martin, Peter, Steff (9)
Tour: KH-Paul Roth-Hülsenberg-Karlstein-großes Trail ZickZack-Panzertrail-KH
Aussteiger: Martin - Krämpfe; Alek, Harry, Steff - 21:00 Uhr Restlichtnutzung für die Heimfahrt. (4)
Ankommer: Arne, Clemens, Delf, Gerald, Peter (5)
Defekte, Stürze, Tote: 0
Wetter: Perfekt
Beine: keine mehr da, sind nach dem Duschen einfach abgefallen


----------



## peterbe (24. Juni 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Beine: keine mehr da, sind nach dem Duschen einfach abgefallen



Heute gehts wieder, aber gestern Abend bin ich wie tot ins Bett gefallen, da hast du uns ganz schön getrieben gerstern, Arne... Aber, Sven Rico, sei beruhigt: du fuhrst ja schon mehrfach dieses Jahr HB-Runden in 16er Schnitt, das haben wir in diesem Jahr gestern das erste Mal geschafft, aber nur mit Quälen und schweren Beinen, also hast du uns eh einiges an Trainingsvorsprung voraus und wirst uns, wenn du mal  wieder dabei bist, in Grund und Boden fahren. Da freuen wir uns drauf!


----------



## Cyclon (24. Juni 2009)

Treppensteigen ist heute irgendwie beschwerlicher als sonst ...


----------



## John Rico (24. Juni 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Aber, Sven Rico, sei beruhigt: du fuhrst ja schon mehrfach dieses Jahr HB-Runden in 16er Schnitt, das haben wir in diesem Jahr gestern das erste Mal geschafft, aber nur mit Quälen und schweren Beinen, also hast du uns eh einiges an Trainingsvorsprung voraus und wirst uns, wenn du mal  wieder dabei bist, in Grund und Boden fahren. Da freuen wir uns drauf!



Hör ich da etwa Ironie heraus? 
50 km und über 1000 Hm bin ich dieses Jahr definitiv noch nicht mit einem 16er Schnitt gefahren, daher werde ich froh sein, wenn ich beim ersten Mal überhaupt den Anschluss halten kann. Aber egal, mir fehlt das Biken total, nächste Woche muss ich auf jeden Fall mal wieder los/mitkommen! Bis dahin ist hoffentlich auch alles erledigt (bis auf Auspacken, aber das wird sich eh noch ein paar Wochen hinziehen ...)

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclon (24. Juni 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> War heute ne schöne Tour mit jan-bux, wir haben immerhin knappe 30 km mit ~16er Schnitt geschafft. Es ging durch den Appelbütteler Forst, dann über Vahrenhorst und Paul-Roth-Stein in Richtung Karlstein. Bevor es auf den Karlstein-Trail geht, sind wir recht über den breiten Weg wieder die Heimreise angetreten und haben dabei noch eingie schöne Trails mitgenommen. Das Wetter war gut und der Boden überall trocken.



auch 30km hat bisher kein anderer im 16er Schnitt geschafft.
Wenn wir jetzt 50km mit Ach und Krach kurz vor der totalen Erschöpfung (außer Arne natürlich) geschafft haben, dann sind wir jetzt vielleicht langsam fit genug, wieder mit dir zu fahren


----------



## Kono (24. Juni 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> ...kurz vor der totalen Erschöpfung (außer Arne natürlich)...







*Schenkelklopfer!*




Ich fahre vorne weg, kurz vorm Herzkasper und hinter mir her zuckeln 8 gelangweilte Biker die sich auch noch locker Unterhalten können.
Sag ja nur


----------



## Sven7181 (25. Juni 2009)

wie sieht es aus mit Samstag

12Uhr KH?


----------



## Kono (27. Juni 2009)

Ich sage mal: Leicht bis mäßig Bewölkt, 23-25°C und Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:52 Uhr. Letzten Dienstag haben wir uns ja schön im Südwesten und der Heide ausgetobt. Diesmal müssten wir das gute Wetter eigentlich mal nutzen und den Eisendorfer- und Appelbüttler Forst näher erkunden. Kenne mich aber nicht gut genug in der Gegend aus. Wie schauts, kann ich John Rico oder hoedsch für eine "Trail excursion" begeistern?
Gruß
Kono

Achja, wer kommt den so alles?


----------



## Sven7181 (28. Juni 2009)

Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## John Rico (28. Juni 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Wie schauts, kann ich John Rico oder hoedsch für eine "Trail excursion" begeistern?
> Gruß
> Kono
> 
> Achja, wer kommt den so alles?



Sprichst du von kommendem Dienstag? Würde gerne mitkommen und den AB Forst fahre ich immer gerne! Kann aber leider nur kurzfristig entscheiden, ob ich's schaffe.


----------



## Beppo (28. Juni 2009)

Moin Moin,
ich werde auch mal wieder versuchen dabei zu sein. Ich froi mich...
Sodenn, Beppo


----------



## hoedsch (28. Juni 2009)

Ich bin dabei am Dienstag.


----------



## peterbe (29. Juni 2009)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Cyclon (29. Juni 2009)

ich denke, ich auch!
(anderenfalls werde ich bis morgen 14:00 bescheid geben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (29. Juni 2009)

Ich muss doch wieder absagen. 

Muss leider morgen schon wieder auf reisen


----------



## Putcho (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo  D.O.D.'s
ich wollt mich mal melden....
Ich trage zwar immer noch mein Rucksackverband kann aber seit letzten Donnerstag wieder Radfahren, nicht ganz schmerzfrei aber es geht.
Zur Zeit traue ich mit nur RR zu, dort sind die Bewegungen kalkulierbarer und die Schulterbelastung somit minimal, auch durch die Stadt fahren traue ich mich noch nicht.
Ich hoffe in 2 Wochen wieder ins Gelände gehen zu können.
Euch viel Spaß bei der D.O.D'Runde.

Putcho


----------



## Kono (29. Juni 2009)

Putcho schrieb:


> Ich hoffe in 2 Wochen wieder ins Gelände gehen zu können.


Uhiuiui, immer mit der Ruhe Putcho! Erhol dich erstmal und gönne deiner Schulter ein paar Wochen Schongang.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (29. Juni 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Uhiuiui, immer mit der Ruhe Putcho! Erhol dich erstmal und gönne deiner Schulter ein paar Wochen Schongang.



...das muss ich aber auch sagen! 3 Wochen schonen und dann RR...

à propos, ich versuche morgen auch zu kommen und hoffe auf weniger Stau auf den Elbbrücken als heute(!)

LG Svenni


----------



## de_reu (29. Juni 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei!



ich auch!
CU de


----------



## Kono (30. Juni 2009)

Mist. Pünktlich zum guten Wetter habe ich mir wieder einen dicken Atemwegsinfekt aufgesackt. Schei** Klimaanlage. Bin heute raus, sorry.
Kono


----------



## Cyclon (30. Juni 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> ich denke, ich auch!
> (anderenfalls werde ich bis morgen 14:00 bescheid geben)



ich bin jetzt also doch raus! Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## hoedsch (1. Juli 2009)

Die Daten der gestrigen Runde durch Haake, Eißendorfer Forst, Paul-Roth-Stein und Hasselbrack-Runde:

39km, 700 Hm, 15,4 km/h, beste Bedingungen.


----------



## Trailbiker66 (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand Lust am Samstag um Mittag eine Runde von der KH 
zu starten ?  Brauche mal wieder Geländetraining 

Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (3. Juli 2009)

Wenn`s kein "Rennen" wird bin ich gern dabei. 
12 Uhr KH?

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Trailbiker66 (3. Juli 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Wenn`s kein "Rennen" wird bin ich gern dabei.
> 12 Uhr KH?
> 
> Gruß Torsten



Hallo Torsten,

mir wäre 13.00 Uhr sehr viel lieber und mein nächstes Rennen ist erst in 
drei Wochen,also ganz entspannt und das Wetter genießen 

Gruß Michael


----------



## pixelquantec (4. Juli 2009)

O.K. dann 13 Uhr.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## tequesta (6. Juli 2009)

**** Polar CSxxx Trainingscomputer gefunden ***
*Fundort: Südlich der Elbe

Der "Verlierer" möge sich bitte unter Angabe von Modellbeschreibung und genauer eingegrenztem Abwurfort und -datum per PM bei mir melden.


----------



## orangenblut (6. Juli 2009)

Moin an alle

ich bin morgen abend (7.7.) mal wieder dabei. 
Grüße
Harry


----------



## Kono (6. Juli 2009)

Mal schauen, was das Wetter uns morgen so bringt. Zur not eben mit Regenweste und Überschuh (ich hasse nasse Füße). Allerdings bin ich noch etwas am husten und es rasselt auch noch leicht in der Lunge, habt also Nachsicht mit mir .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (6. Juli 2009)

moin,

da ich morgen leider nicht kann, 
wie sieht's spontan mit heute aus?

( 18:30 KH)

CU de


----------



## hoedsch (6. Juli 2009)

Ich bin morgen leider nicht dabei.


----------



## jan-bux (7. Juli 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Mal schauen, was das Wetter uns morgen so bringt. Zur not eben mit Regenweste und Überschuh (ich hasse nasse Füße). Allerdings bin ich noch etwas am husten und es rasselt auch noch leicht in der Lunge, habt also Nachsicht mit mir .


 
Hallo Kono,

ich komme heute und bring auch noch einen Kollegen mit .

Bis 18:30 dann

Gruß

Jan


----------



## g_mtb (7. Juli 2009)

bin dabei


----------



## climb (7. Juli 2009)

Ich bin auch mit von der Partie!

Hermann


----------



## Kono (7. Juli 2009)

38,5km, 880hm (Ciclo optimistisch), 15er Schnitt.
Schöne Runde heute, bei optimalen Wetter. Man könnte meinen Petrus ist Mountainbiker. Halleluja. Rinnen waren dafür heute nicht die Freunde aller. Dieser und jener suchte da Bodennähe, ein Schaltwerk legte sich krumm und ein anderer Rinnenabgang bescherte Gerhards Canyon die erste dicke Delle im Oberrohr. Ist so, der erste Kratzer ist der Schlimmste .
Hat mir mal wieder einen riesen Spaß gemacht!
Bis demnächst
Kono


----------



## Cyclon (8. Juli 2009)

André, ich habe weder ein Canyon, noch eine Delle, noch einen Rinnenabgang .....



Kono schrieb:


> 38,5km, 880hm (Ciclo optimistisch), 15er Schnitt.
> Schöne Runde heute, bei optimalen Wetter. Man könnte meinen Petrus ist Mountainbiker. Halleluja. Rinnen waren dafür heute nicht die Freunde aller. Dieser und jener suchte da Bodennähe, ein Schaltwerk legte sich krumm und ein anderer Rinnenabgang bescherte Geralds Canyon die erste dicke Delle im Oberrohr. Ist so, der erste Kratzer ist der Schlimmste .
> Hat mir mal wieder einen riesen Spaß gemacht!
> Bis demnächst
> Kono


----------



## Sven7181 (10. Juli 2009)

Jemand Lust auf eine Runde am Samstag?


Oder alle auf dem Schlagermove


----------



## orangenblut (13. Juli 2009)

Hallöchen
ich bin morgen wieder dabei. Bei jedem Wetter. Kann mal jemand eine Gabelpumpe mitbringen, bitte? Ich fürchte, meine ist zu weich. 
Dank und Grüße
Harry


----------



## Cyclon (13. Juli 2009)

da ich morgen nicht kann, aber unbedingt vor meinem Urlaub ab Sa nochmal in die HaBe will werde ich diese Woche am Mittwoch fahren.

Kommt noch jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (13. Juli 2009)

orangenblut schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand eine Gabelpumpe mitbringen, bitte? Ich fürchte, meine ist zu weich.









 Hmm. Die Gabel, oder die Pumpe?

Togal, ich bin morgen um 18:30 Uhr wieder am Start.
Gruß
Kono


----------



## g_mtb (13. Juli 2009)

bin auch dabei


----------



## peterbe (13. Juli 2009)

Ich diesmal auch!


----------



## Thol (13. Juli 2009)

...wenn nix dazwischen kommt!


----------



## Cyclon (13. Juli 2009)

ihr meint sicher alle Mittwoch, oder?


----------



## Bergziege-HH (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

bin neu in der Runde und würde gerne mal mit Euch fahren. Hoffe man kommt auch als Neuling bei Euch mit???
Schaffe es diese Woche aber leider nicht. Wie schaut es nächste Woche aus? Wo genau startet Ihr?

Gruß


----------



## peterbe (14. Juli 2009)

Die Arbeit hat ihren Preis: nach 10 Tagen Arbeit ohne freien Tag hat es mich heute umgehauen, ich bin raus und wünsche euch einen trockenen Abend, ich fahr Freitag in Urlaub und werde die Trails in Wales checken. Euch einen schönen Sommer!


----------



## LowRider4711 (14. Juli 2009)

werd mich wohl auch mal anschließen  bis nachher


----------



## Kono (14. Juli 2009)

Bergziege-HH schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin neu in der Runde und würde gerne mal mit Euch fahren. Hoffe man kommt auch als Neuling bei Euch mit???
> Schaffe es diese Woche aber leider nicht. Wie schaut es nächste Woche aus? Wo genau startet Ihr?
> ...



Immer Dienstags, Parkplatz Kärntner Hütte (das ist hier). Abfahrt (!) ist um 18:30 Uhr, gewartet wird maximal 5 Minuten. Kondition sollte für 35km zu 800hm mit ca. 15er Schnitt ausreichend vorhanden sein. Nightride Licht wird wohl noch bis Ende August nicht benötigt werden. Ansagen hier im Thread beachten. 
Gruß
Kono

BTW, bin nächste Woche im Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailbiker66 (14. Juli 2009)

.


----------



## JackBike (14. Juli 2009)

Moin,
fahrt ihr auch mal an WE?
Ich würde gerne mal mitkommen.
Unter der Woche werd ich es kaum schaffen, da ich meist lange arbeiten muss.
Greez


----------



## John Rico (14. Juli 2009)

Kaum zu glauben, aber ich bin auch mal wieder dabei!
Und wenn der Feierabendverkehr nicht zu schlimm ist, sollte ich auch pünktlich sein.

Bis gleich!


----------



## climb (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Ich bin nicht verschollen- mir geht's gut!

Ich habe vorhin noch Sven getroffen- das ist einfach nur Sch... gelaufen.
An der einen Steigung, an der einige gescheitert sind, bin ich durchgeklettert und geradeaus über die Kreuzung, die oben im Sattel ist. 
Genau die gleiche Strecke, die letzte Woche oder vorletzte gefahren wurde. Und einige wurden da abgehängt.

Da war dann nur keiner- dann bin ich da wieder zur Kreuzung 
zurück-geeselt, und bin wie so ein Brummkreisel 
- laut rufend, Ihr wisst ja, das hört man - da herumgefahren. 
Nix. 
Und nach einer halben Stunde habe ich es dann aufgegeben. 

Mit Sven hab' ich jetzt die Mobile-Nummer getauscht.
Den hatte ich noch getroffen- Die Zeit zurück vom KS habe ich unterschätzt und habe mich auch noch so ein bisschen verfahren. 

Ich habe dem PRS und dem KS dann von 
Euch noch schöne Grüße ausgerichtet.
Und es ist heute nix kaputt gegangen.

Grüße
Hermann


----------



## Thol (15. Juli 2009)

Das war doch eine feine Runde  - 35 km bei 520hm in knapp 3 Stunden, bei der großen Runde, immerhin 12 Leute am Start, voll OK.

Vielen Dank an die beiden Guides und den X-Crossern und Urlauber wünsche ich viel Spaß und tolle Trails.

Bis zum nächsten Mal...


----------



## orangenblut (15. Juli 2009)

hat niemand meine schicke, weiße BBS-Brille gefunden? 
*heul* 

Grüße
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (15. Juli 2009)

climb schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin nicht verschollen- mir geht's gut!
> ...
> ...



Dann ist ja gut!
Dass wir dich an genau der Stelle verloren haben (wir sind oben rechts abgebogen) war uns hinterher klar, allerdings ist es mir (und allen anderen) erst ein Stück weiter aufgefallen. Lag vielleicht auch daran, dass sich kurz vorher einige ausgeklinkt haben und ich die "neue" Gruppe noch nicht verinnerlicht hatte. Wir haben es dann auch noch mit Rufen versucht und einer ist noch ein ganzes Stück zurückgefahren, allerdings ohne Erfolg. 

Ansonsten hat es mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich am Ende meinen Trainingsrückstand deutlich gemerkt habe. Aber das ist ein Ansporn, jetzt wieder regelmäßig dabei zu sein! 


PS: Auch von mir viel Spaß an alle Urlauber!


----------



## Cyclon (15. Juli 2009)

nur der Nachfragen wegen:
aufgrund des überwältigenden Echos habe ich heute kein Rad mit und werd wohl heute Abend eher noch ne Runde joggen gehen.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

ich werde heute um 19:00h spontan an der KH ne 2-stündige Runde starten.

Jemand dabei???

Gruß Svenni


----------



## Cyclon (16. Juli 2009)

das war bestimmt schön heute, oder?
ich bin jetzt erstmal unterwegs im Süden und wohl am 4. wieder mit am Start!


----------



## hoedsch (17. Juli 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> ich werde heute um 19:00h spontan an der KH ne 2-stündige Runde starten.
> 
> ...



Mit einem solchen Zuspruch hattest Du gestern wohl kaum gerechnet.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (17. Juli 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Mit einem solchen Zuspruch hattest Du gestern wohl kaum gerechnet.



...ja ich war überwältigt als ich auf den Parkplatz fuhr! Hätte ich das gewußt, hätte ich eine Begrüßungsrede vorbereitet...


----------



## Sven7181 (17. Juli 2009)

Jemand Lust morgen mittag bei trockenem Wetter eine Tour zu drehen?


----------



## Trailbiker66 (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ist jemand morgen am späten vormittag oder mittags in den 
Habes unterwegs ab KH ? 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Sven7181 (18. Juli 2009)

Jemand spontan Lust auf eine Runde heut Abend so gegen 17Uhr?


----------



## Paulpansen (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen....

da ich 2 oder 3 Tage in Neu-Wulmstorf bei meinen Schwiegereltern bin  ,
würde ich gern am Samstag evtl ne Runde in den HaBe drehen. Gibt es vielleicht eine Gruppe bei der man sich anschließen kann? 

mfg Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (21. Juli 2009)

Wie sieht's denn heute (Dienstag) mit ner Tour aus?
Einigermaßen vernünftiges Wetter mal vorausgesetzt...


----------



## Bergziege-HH (21. Juli 2009)

Ich wäre dabei und würde Eure Runde gerne mal testen...18.30h an der KH?


----------



## SvenniLiteville (21. Juli 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn heute (Dienstag) mit ner Tour aus?
> Einigermaßen vernünftiges Wetter mal vorausgesetzt...



Ich versuche auch zu kommen, muss allerdings meine Kinder in Rellingen abliefern und fahre dann gegen 18:00h Richtung KH los, wenn der Elbrunnel es gut mit mir meint, werde ich pünktlich sein.

LG Svenni


----------



## g_mtb (21. Juli 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Ich versuche auch zu kommen, muss allerdings meine Kinder in Rellingen abliefern und fahre dann gegen 18:00h Richtung KH los, wenn der Elbrunnel es gut mit mir meint, werde ich pünktlich sein.
> 
> LG Svenni



Bin ebenfalls dabei.
Lg, g_mtb


----------



## hoedsch (21. Juli 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> wenn der Elbrunnel es gut mit mir meint, werde ich pünktlich sein.


Dem schließe ich mich an.


----------



## LowRider4711 (21. Juli 2009)

komme auch

Gruß
LowRider


----------



## John Rico (21. Juli 2009)

Dann bin ich 18:30 Uhr an der Hütte, das Wetter scheint uns heute ja wohlgesonnen.
@Svenni & hoedsch: Ich nehm mein Handy mit, solltet ihr es nicht rechtzeitig schaffen, könnt ihr zwecks späterem Treffpunkt durchklingeln.

edit: Fährt irgendwer von euch mit dem Bike über die Elbbrücken nach Harburg? Hab das noch nie gemacht und würde mir gerne den Weg zeigen lassen, also falls jemand von euch das heute macht, schickt mir doch ne PN mit ner Telefonnummer (ich würde Nähe Mundburg Center starten).
Wenn jemand aus dieser Richtung mit der Bahn fährt, können wir uns ebenfalls gerne absprechen!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Putcho (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo Miteinander,
heute werde ich auch wieder dabei sein ...
LG
Putcho


----------



## Bergziege-HH (22. Juli 2009)

Mich hat es leider gestern verschlagen und ich hatte keine Möglichkeit der Kommunikation, sorry. Versuche es demnächst wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (22. Juli 2009)

Die gestrigen Daten: 35km, 670 Hm, keine Verluste


----------



## John Rico (22. Juli 2009)

Hat mir gestern viel Spaß gemacht!
Die Gruppe passte gut zusammen, verfahren haben wir uns auch nicht, keine Stürze oder Defekte, so soll's sein! 

Dann bis zum nächsten Mal!
Gruß
Sven


----------



## Nobbi56 (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mich bis jetzt nur am WE in den Harburger Bergen herum getrieben. Muss jetzt aber etwas für die Kondition tun, wenn möglich auch am Dienstag-Abend.
Fahrt ihr jeden Dienstag? Gibt's eine feste Uhrzeit?

@Svenni
Kinder in Rellingen abgeben - kommst du auch aus Pinneberg/Umgebung? Evtl. gemeinsame Fahrt nach Harburg möglich?

Gruß
Nobbi


----------



## LowRider4711 (22. Juli 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Hat mir gestern viel Spaß gemacht!
> Die Gruppe passte gut zusammen, verfahren haben wir uns auch nicht, keine Stürze oder Defekte, so soll's sein!
> 
> Dann bis zum nächsten Mal!
> ...



Ja, schöne Runde gestern. Ich bin noch immer ziemlich kaputt, aber lag wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich irgendwo Höhe Sennhütte meine 2. Trinkflasche verloren habe, die zu dem Zeitpunkt noch voll war. Nach 90 Minuten wurde sie schmerzlichst vermisst 

Also doch (wenn auch nur kleine) Verluste.


----------



## Brook (22. Juli 2009)

Hey Leute,

vielleicht kann mir einer von euch helfen - wohne eigentlich in Wennigsen (richtig - am DEISTER) bei Hannover ... habe aber einen neuen Job bei euch in Hamburg gefunden , werde bei BOC als Werkstattleiter beginnen und jetzt kommt es ... suche noch:

- eine 1 Zimmer Wohung
- ein Zimmer in einer WG
- oder vielleicht Hilfe um etwas in der Richtung vermittelt zu bekommen

Ich werde eingearbeitet in der Filiale in der "Stresemannstrasse" ... nach ein paar Wochen geht es dann aber wohl weiter in eine andere Fililale in Hamburg ..... meine Idee nun, hey ... mit einem / ein paar Biker/n in der WG wäre doch super ;-)

Kann jemand vielleicht helfen .....

Hier schon mal eine Anzeige von mir:
http://www.wg-gesucht.de/1690826.html


----------



## John Rico (23. Juli 2009)

Brook schrieb:


> ... werde bei BOC als Werkstattleiter beginnen und jetzt kommt es ...



Ach nee, bist du etwa der Neue für Wandsbek? 
(Bin selber schon länger bei BOC, allerdings in Harburg).

Wegen ner Wohnung kann ich dir nur die üblichen Anlaufstellen (immoscout, immonet) vorschlagen. Oder du gehst mal an den schwarzen Brettern an der Uni gucken, dort hast du vielleicht die größte Chance, ein WG-Zimmer zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (23. Juli 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ach nee, bist du etwa der Neue für Wandsbek?
> (Bin selber schon länger bei BOC, allerdings in Harburg).
> 
> Wegen ner Wohnung kann ich dir nur die üblichen Anlaufstellen (immoscout, immonet) vorschlagen. Oder du gehst mal an den schwarzen Brettern an der Uni gucken, dort hast du vielleicht die größte Chance, ein WG-Zimmer zu finden.



In Wandsbek hatte ich mein Vorstellungsgespräch - steht wohl leider noch nicht ganz fest .... Fakt ist, ich brauche eine Wohnmöglichkeit 

WG, Wohnung ... wer kann mir helfen und hat im Freundeskreis was gehört??


----------



## Sven7181 (24. Juli 2009)

sollte Samstag gutes Wetter sein - jemand Lust auf eine Tour?


----------



## Paulpansen (25. Juli 2009)

Moin...

so nochmal die Frage. Kann man sich als Ortsunkundiger einfach bei eurer Gruppe am Dienstag 18.30 an der Kärntner Hütte mit anschließen? Wär nett und würde meine Tage hier oben bissl leichter machen 

mfg PAul


----------



## John Rico (26. Juli 2009)

Klar, wir nehmen jeden mit! 
So einigermaßen sollte die Form aber zu unserem Tempo passen, meisten sind wir mit einem 14er bis 15er Schnitt bei ca. 1000 Hm auf 50 km unterwegs.


----------



## Paulpansen (26. Juli 2009)

Klasse, das sollte ich hinbekommen.... Dann bis Dienstag 

mfg Paul


----------



## John Rico (27. Juli 2009)

Da ich es morgen nicht schaffe:
Mittwoch, 18:30 Uhr, Treffpunkt Kärntner Hütte

Um zahlreiche Teilnahme wird gebeten!


----------



## LowRider4711 (28. Juli 2009)

Schande, ich kann Mittwoch nicht. Fährt heut trotzdem noch jemand ne Runde?


----------



## Putcho (28. Juli 2009)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Schande, ich kann Mittwoch nicht. Fährt heut trotzdem noch jemand ne Runde?



Ich wollte fahren, aber mit guiden in den Habe's ist es so ne Sache...
Habe ich bisher noch nicht gemacht. Kommt denn noch ein potentieller Guide mit? Ansonsten würde ich schon ein irgendein Weg finden...
Putcho


----------



## Putcho (28. Juli 2009)

Putcho schrieb:


> Ich wollte fahren, aber mit guiden in den Habe's ist es so ne Sache...
> Habe ich bisher noch nicht gemacht. Kommt denn noch ein potentieller Guide mit? Ansonsten würde ich schon ein irgendein Weg finden...
> Putcho



Hallo Zusammen,
bin heute doch nicht dabei, da mein RR repariert ist und ich nur noch diese Woche auf dem RR für die Cycalssics trainieren kann!!
Euch viel Spaß
Putcho


----------



## SvenniLiteville (28. Juli 2009)

Ich bin zwar immernoch leicht gehandicapt an meinem linken Knie, werde aber heute fahren, ich hoffe ich bin nicht Euch nicht zu langsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (28. Juli 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar immernoch leicht gehandicapt an meinem linken Knie, werde aber heute fahren, ich hoffe ich bin nicht Euch nicht zu langsam.



denn bis nachher; bin auch mal wieder mit sam Start!

Cu Delf


----------



## John Rico (28. Juli 2009)

Falls morgen jemand mitkommen will, bitte bis morgen früh hier melden oder mich übers Handy kontaktieren, da ich ab morgen vormittag nicht mehr hier reinschauen kann. Falls sich keiner meldet, kann es sein, dass ich zu ner anderen Zeit starte.

Wäre auf jeden Fall schön, wenn sich für morgen noch jemand findet!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## SvenniLiteville (29. Juli 2009)

...war 'ne sehr schöne Runde gestern mit viel Glück hatten wir fast keine Feuchtigkeit von oben. Die Runde führte uns über die Hake, Hundeauslaufzone, kl. Sennhütte, Friedhof, Paul-Roth, FibeHei, Segelflugplatz, Panzertrail und zurück. Punkt 22:00h waren wir mit dem letzten Büchsenlicht zurück an der KH. Am Ende standen auf einem defensiv messenden Tacho immerhin 39km, 733hm, 15,6er Schnitt. Es war 'ne sehr homogene Runde fast ohne Pausen.

Mit am Start waren: DeReu, PaulPansen, LowRider4711, SvenniLiteville


----------



## Paulpansen (29. Juli 2009)

sooo...wieder zu hause. War mein erstes mal mit euch und hat richtig Spass gemacht. Dachte schon ich müsste am Schluss per Navi zurück fahren als mir die Kette von Blatt gesprungen ist und ihr auf einmal nicht mehr zu sehen wart...aber ich wurde wieder eingesammelt. Werde jetzt wohl mal öfter die "Schwiegereltern" besuchen. Also dann bis zum nächsten mal und nochmal Danke fürs mitnehmen 

mfg Paul


----------



## de_reu (30. Juli 2009)

moin,

heute Abend wer spontan am Start?

Cu


----------



## tedmaen (31. Juli 2009)

Moin Moin.

Falls das Wetter am Sonntag mitspielt - ist jemand so ab 12 Uhr on Tour bei der Kärntner Hütte?

Aloha,
Michael


----------



## Sven7181 (31. Juli 2009)

jemand morgen Lust auf ne Runde?

12Uhr KH?


----------



## orangenblut (1. August 2009)

tach in die Runde

hier die Bilder meines Alpencross von Wallgau nach Riva.
http://picasaweb.google.de/orangen67/Alpencross?feat=directlink
Es hat Spaß gemacht, meine Tour bei bike alpin hatte allerdings einen zu geringen Single-Trail-Anteil. Da hat es Arne bei Alps-Biketours wohl besser erwischt. 

Bis die Tage.
Harry


----------



## Kono (2. August 2009)

Hi Harry.

Schaut doch gar nicht so schlecht aus die Tour. Obendrein z.T. auch leicht frivol . Aber ich war nicht mit Alps unterwegs, sonder mit Ulp Bike Tours von Garmisch zum Comer See. Auf meiner Fotoseite hier im Forum sind ein paar Bilder unter GC22 zu sehen.
Eigentlich Dienstag jemand mit am Start? Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:10 Uhr. Sprich, es wird wohl keine super große Runde werden.
Bis demnächst an der KH
Gruß
Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (4. August 2009)

Moin,

wird heute eigentlich gefahren? Wäre gerne mal wieder mit dabei.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## de_reu (4. August 2009)

Rotwilderer_70 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wird heute eigentlich gefahren? Wäre gerne mal wieder mit dabei.
> 
> ...



Jo, wie immer! Willkommen an board!

Bis später!

Cu de


----------



## Kono (4. August 2009)

Moin Jungs,

ich habe mir heute morgen beim Wasserski fahren die rechte Wade gezerrt. Bin für heute Abend also leider raus. Ich habe mir aber fest vorgenommen Donnerstag noch eine Feierabendrunde durch den Wald zu drehen. Werde (Do.) um 18:00 Uhr von der KH aus starten.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß heute Abend.
Gruß
Kono


----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (5. August 2009)

Moin moin,

war ne coole Runde gestern, hat echt Spaß gemacht. Vielen Dank nochmal fürs mitnehmen.
@Delf: Hier meine Emailadresse für die Bilder der Selbstbaubeleuchtung: [email protected].
Danke schonmal im vorraus.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Kono (6. August 2009)

Wenn sich bis 17:00 Uhr keine Mitfahrer für heute Abend melden, lasse ich den Stop an der KH aus.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (6. August 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Wenn sich bis 17:00 Uhr keine Mitfahrer für heute Abend melden, lasse ich den Stop an der KH aus.



...bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (11. August 2009)

Moin,

nach schlimmen matschigen, steinigen, zum Großteil unfahrbaren Trails in Wales wieder daheim,
ich freu mich auf die nur leicht matschigen Trail in den HBs, heute 18.30, wer ist dabei? Wie war es in der letzten Woche, muss ich schon Licht einpacken?

Grüße, Peter


----------



## jan-bux (11. August 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nach schlimmen matschigen, steinigen, zum Großteil unfahrbaren Trails in Wales wieder daheim,
> ich freu mich auf die nur leicht matschigen Trail in den HBs, heute 18.30, wer ist dabei? Wie war es in der letzten Woche, muss ich schon Licht einpacken?
> ...


 

 Moin, Moin,

leider kann ich auch diesen Dienstag nicht!
Ich wünsche Euch eine, von oben trockene Tour!

Gruß Jan


----------



## Sven7181 (14. August 2009)

jemand Samstag Lust auf ne Tour

12Uhr KH?


----------



## peterbe (17. August 2009)

Moin,

Di, 18.30 KH die Urlaubspfunde aus den Rippen fahren? Ich glaube, wir sollten schon mal Licht einpacken, oder?

Peter


----------



## hoedsch (17. August 2009)

Gut, dann starten wir morgen mal wieder. Licht werde ich noch nicht mitnehmen, dass muss noch so gehen.


----------



## jan-bux (17. August 2009)

Moin. Moin ,

so, wie ist heute aussieht, bin ich morgen dabei.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Patrick.R (17. August 2009)

Moin, ich habe mir vor kurzem nen Bike gekauft, und fahre seit dem nur im alstertahl. Den Tip nach Harburg zu fahren habe ich von meinem Fahrradhändler 
Ich wollte mal nachfragen wie das ausschaut mit neulingen bei euch? Könnte man morgen mal bei euch an der KH vorbeischauen?

Mein anderer gedanke war: Ich gucke mir die strecke mal alleine an um bei der Diensttagstour kein "Hindernis" zu sein...
Jedoch wären Tips und Tricks die man beim fahren in der Gruppe mitbekommt natürlich nützlich...

Naja, ich warte mal die Antwort ab, und dann sehen wir uns morgen vieleicht.

Ps: Ich fahre ein Magura mb 09 xc, sollte für die strecke wohl passen oder ?!


----------



## hoedsch (17. August 2009)

Das Rad ist ziemlich wurscht. Deine Kondition sollte passen, denn wir lassen wenige Berge aus und der Schnitt beträgt ca. 15km/h.

Gruß
Hoedsch


----------



## Patrick.R (17. August 2009)

Ok, die Geschwindigkeit kann ich jetzt nicht so gut abschätzen. Also wäre es erstmal ratsahm sich das Gebiet alleine anzugucken um dann kein Hindernis für die anderen zu sein, ok.
Frage:
Also fahrt ihr ca. 2-3 Stdunden, richtig ?

Ich werde morgen (wenn ich die Zeit habe) einfach mal vorbei kommen um mir einen Ersteindruck zu verschaffen.
Und wenn es mich dann packt, kann ich ja immernoch mitfahren
Andere frage, undzwar ist die strecke ja nicht gekennzeichnet oder ? Also wenn ich mal auf den Gedanken komme, und mir die Strecke alleine angucken sollte wie finde ich dann den Weg den "Ihr" fahrt?
Ich vermute ich werde hier (wenn ich es morgen nicht schaffen sollte) einfach nochmal nen post erstellen und nach einem Fahrer fragen der vieleicht so nett ist und mir die strecke ein bischen zeigt.

Gruß, Patrick


----------



## gnss (18. August 2009)

Die Strecke ist weder ausgeschildert noch ist es jede Woche die gleiche. Wenn du ein GPS-Gerät ahst könnte man dir mal einen Track zukommen lassen, ansonsten gab es beim Mountainbike-Magazin mal eine PDF mit einer Tour, die konnte man ganz gut nachfahren und darauf hat man einen guten ersten Eindruck bekommen, leider finde ich die nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (18. August 2009)

Ich hatte auch mal eine Einsteigerrunde ins Netz gestellt, in der alle Aspekte der HaBe und Fischbeker Heide mal vorkommen.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.35855.html


----------



## hoedsch (18. August 2009)

Patrick.R schrieb:


> Also fahrt ihr ca. 2-3 Stdunden, richtig ?


Genau, max. 2,5h werden das heute, denn dann ist es dunkel.


----------



## Cyclon (18. August 2009)

heute sollte ja mein Wiedereinstieg nach dem Urlaub sein - denkste: jetzt ist erstmal Schnodderseuche loswerden angesagt!


----------



## Hanswurschtl (18. August 2009)

Ich komme heute wohl auch mal vorbei. 

18 30 Uhr, richtig?


----------



## aircooler (20. August 2009)

Moin,

ich hab jetzt auch länger mit dem Biken aussetzten müssen und möchte so langsam mal wieder anfangen. Bin erst im Mai nach Hamburg gezogen und hab früher in der alten Heimat den Teutoburger Wald unsicher gemacht. Die Harburger Berge sind da zwar eine Nummer kleiner, aber man hört ja auch viel gutes...

In der Woche klappts bei mir frühestens ab Oktober, weil ich bis dahin beruflich in Berlin festsitze. Deswegen steht bis dahin nur das Wochenende zur Verfügung.
Am Samstag würde ich gerne mal die HBs antesten und mein Epic mal wieder ausführen. Ist dann evtl. jemand auch dort unterwegs, der sich etwas auskennt?

Viele Grüße,
Olaf


----------



## Hanswurschtl (21. August 2009)

Moin!
Hier ist das Bike-Music-Video von dem ich am Dienstag gesprochen habe:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn29DvMITu4"]YouTube - Performance[/ame]

Fiel mir nur gerade wieder ein. 

Und? Noch einigermaßen bei Tageslicht an der KH angekommen?


----------



## peterbe (21. August 2009)

Und? Noch einigermaßen bei Tageslicht an der KH angekommen?[/QUOTE]

Super Video. Danke,

sind pünktlich um 9 zur Dunkelheit an der KH gewesen, 36km, 650 hm. Schönes Wetter, schöne Tour.


----------



## hoedsch (21. August 2009)

Jo, schönes Video.

Am Dienstag sind wir in der Dämmerung angekommen, das hat noch sehr gut geklappt. Meine Daten der Runde: 42km, 670Hm, 15,5km/h


----------



## Sven7181 (21. August 2009)

Samstag 12Uhr KH

Jemand Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (24. August 2009)

Obwohl das Wetter noch hochsommmerlich ist, sollten wir morgen herbstlich pünktlich um 18.30 starten, damit wir rechtzeitig zum Sonnenuntergang gegen 20.45-21.oo zurück an der KH sind. Ansonsten alles wie immer.


----------



## Cyclon (24. August 2009)

Alles klar! morgen nochmal ohne Licht.


----------



## pixelquantec (24. August 2009)

Bin auch mal wieder zurück und hab nach meiner Alpentour richtig Lust auf Höhenmeter.
Hat jemand Lust am Wochenende auf ne schöne Runde in den HaBe? Samstag oder Sonntag so 11 bis 12 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte.


----------



## Trailbiker66 (24. August 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Bin auch mal wieder zurück und hab nach meiner Alpentour richtig Lust auf Höhenmeter.
> Hat jemand Lust am Wochenende auf ne schöne Runde in den HaBe? Samstag oder Sonntag so 11 bis 12 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte.


 
Hi, am WE wäre ich gern dabei, komme gerade aus Südtirol zurück und muß noch was tun für den Marathon im Sep, So. würde mir gut passen

Gruß Michael


----------



## Jack the Ripper (24. August 2009)

Moin zusammen,

der Gelbfüssler ist nach beenden der ersten Klausurenphase auch mal wieder dabei. Freu mich schon wieder mal mit euch zu düsen.

*höchstmotiviert!!*


----------



## Kono (25. August 2009)

Na, dann raffe ich meine müden Knochen und den Weißbier geschwängerten Bauch mal wieder auf, packe mir eine rote Laterne mit ein und komme nachher mal zur KH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (25. August 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Bin auch mal wieder zurück und hab nach meiner Alpentour richtig Lust auf Höhenmeter.
> Hat jemand Lust am Wochenende auf ne schöne Runde in den HaBe? Samstag oder Sonntag so 11 bis 12 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte.



Ich werd alles versuchen um dabei zu sein. 

Eventuell schaffe ich es aber erst Sonntag


----------



## pixelquantec (25. August 2009)

Super. Dann sind wir ja schon 3.
Sonntag 12 Uhr KH? Bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Sven7181 (25. August 2009)

jop das hört sich gut an

morgen weiß ich mehr dann kann man ja auch noch Samstag fahren


----------



## hoedsch (26. August 2009)

Die Daten der letzten Runde: 30km, 600 Hm, 14,5 km/h
Am Ende wurde es schon recht dunkel und ich habe mich auch noch einmal verfahren.


----------



## Sven7181 (27. August 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Super. Dann sind wir ja schon 3.
> Sonntag 12 Uhr KH? Bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter.
> 
> Gruß Torsten



Ich muß leider absagen, muß spontan nach Polen arbeiten


----------



## hoedsch (30. August 2009)

Ich bin am Dienstag nicht dabei, denn ich muss noch ein paar Details für den nächsten Urlaub mit den Mitreisenden planen.


----------



## peterbe (30. August 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich bin am Dienstag nicht dabei, denn ich muss noch ein paar Details für den nächsten Urlaub mit den Mitreisenden planen.



Ich bin dabei, pack meinen Single-Speeder ein und Licht und dem Wetter angemessen wird es wohl die erste Herbsttour werden. In der letzten Woche war die letzte halbe Stunde schon düster, also wird ab jetzt angemessenes Licht obligatorisch sein.


----------



## Trailbiker66 (30. August 2009)

Versuche am Di auch dabei zusein,mit Licht


----------



## de_reu (31. August 2009)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> Versuche am Di auch dabei zusein,mit Licht



Dann werde ich auch schon mal die Akkus laden...

Cu Di. De.


----------



## orangenblut (31. August 2009)

Jungs, damit ich künftig nicht wieder früher abbiegen muss - gebt mir mal eine ultimative aktuelle Kaufempfehlung für eine Lampe. Peters Wilma (7) hat mich ja sehr beindruckt, aber vielleicht geht es auch einen Tick günstiger. 
Dank und Grüße
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (31. August 2009)

orangenblut schrieb:


> Jungs, damit ich künftig nicht wieder früher abbiegen muss - gebt mir mal eine ultimative aktuelle Kaufempfehlung für eine Lampe. Peters Wilma (7) hat mich ja sehr beindruckt, aber vielleicht geht es auch einen Tick günstiger.
> Dank und Grüße
> Harry




Meiner Meinung sind die Lupines in Sachen Sicherheit und Zuverlässigkeit State of the Art. 

Es gibt von Lupine die Tesla, die ist fast genauso hell wie die Wilma, 

http://s209689433.online.de/shop/article_d505-001/Tesla-5.html?shop_param=cid=416&aid=d505-001&

Dann fahren manche mit einer Lampe von Hope, die gibt es mit 2 und 4 LEDs, die 2er ist meiner Meinung nach grade ausreichend, die 4er ist mit der Tesla vergleichbar, allerdings auch im Preis.

Wenn du selber bauen willst (man munkelt, man muss kein Ingenieur sein, um sie zu bauen, allerdings fallen bei Chemikern die Funzeln öfter aus...), frage rum, wer die beste Anleitung hat, allerdings ist das eine Weltanschauungssache, also nicht abschrecken lassen

Leuchtende Grüße, Peter


----------



## Kono (31. August 2009)

So ein Mist, jetzt verpasse ich tatsächlich den ersten Nightride der Saison. Habe mir gestern den Fuß verstaucht.
Bis nächste Woche.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## John Rico (1. September 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> So ein Mist, jetzt verpasse ich tatsächlich den ersten Nightride der Saison. Habe mir gestern den Fuß verstaucht.
> Bis nächste Woche.
> Gruß
> Arne



Du versuchst irgendwie krampfhaft, mir den Ruf als Dauer-Invalider abzuknüpfen, oder?! 
Gute Besserung!

Wenn ich heute mal rechtzeitig aus der Uni komme, bin ich auch mal wieder dabei. 
@Svenni: Fährst du heute auch und hast ggf. einen Platz auf deinem Dach frei?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## jan-bux (1. September 2009)

Moin Moin

ich binn heute auch wieder dabei. Licht ist natÃ¼rlich dabei!

Bis 18:30 dann !!

GruÃ

Jan

@ Harry: Ich habe mir die Sigma Power LED gekauft, und bin mit der Lichtleistung zufrieden. Die Lampenhalterung bei meinem Modell ist zu wackelig, es gibt aber eine verbesserte Version, die ich heute dann mal ausprobiere. Der Preis zum Vergleich zur Lupine ist supergÃ¼nstig! Um 120 â¬ !


----------



## hoedsch (1. September 2009)

Die für den Wald? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5209040&highlight=sigma#post5209040

Nein der Monitor ist nicht kaputt, die Ausleuchtungsbilder sind schwarz! Nur bevor da wieder ein Ahnungsloser in den Laden rennt. Nun genug OT, jeder möge dazu selbst den Lampenthread konsultieren.


----------



## de_reu (1. September 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Die für den Wald?
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5209040&highlight=sigma#post5209040
> 
> Nein der Monitor ist nicht kaputt, die Ausleuchtungsbilder sind schwarz! Nur bevor da wieder ein Ahnungsloser in den Laden rennt. Nun genug OT, jeder möge dazu selbst den Lampenthread konsultieren.



Moin, muss heute leider doch absagen:
Muskelkater und der Steuersatz von meinem Trek ist fest:
Innen und aussenring des Kugellagers lassen sich nicht gegen einander bewegen, obwohl eigentllich noch Fett drinn ist; habe ich noch nicht gesehen!

zu den Lampen:
http://picasaweb.google.de/Ghostdriver85/LeuchtvergleichMTBNews#

Mein Tipp: selberbauen, und du hast lebenslange Garantie auf alle Verarbeitungsmängel!

CU Delf


----------



## SvenniLiteville (1. September 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Du versuchst irgendwie krampfhaft, mir den Ruf als Dauer-Invalider abzuknüpfen, oder?!
> Gute Besserung!
> 
> Wenn ich heute mal rechtzeitig aus der Uni komme, bin ich auch mal wieder dabei.
> ...



Hi Sven,

ja kein Problem, wieder 17:45h?

LG Svenni


----------



## bugfrog (1. September 2009)

Mische mich auch mal kurz ein.
Kann nur die USE Exposure MaxxD empfehlen. Hatte die am Bike bei unserer Tour im Frühjahr durch ein Kalibergwerk. Das Teil ist so gigantisch! Die Salinen im Bergwerk waren hell erleuchtet. Also, wer n paar Taler mehr ausgeben will sollte sich das Teil gönnen. Die HOPE Vison mit 2 LED ist dagegen dunkel wie Kerzenlicht 
Guckst Du hier:
http://www.exposurelights.com/products/maxx_d/index.php
Greez
Bugfrog


----------



## LowRider4711 (2. September 2009)

orangenblut schrieb:


> Jungs, damit ich künftig nicht wieder früher abbiegen muss - gebt mir mal eine ultimative aktuelle Kaufempfehlung für eine Lampe. Peters Wilma (7) hat mich ja sehr beindruckt, aber vielleicht geht es auch einen Tick günstiger.
> Dank und Grüße
> Harry



Führe dir doch mal diesen Fred zu Gemüte: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=316914

Ich habe mich für dieses System entschieden und möchte nächste Woche bestellen. Falls dir diese Lampe(n) auch so gut gefallen, können wir uns zusammentun und so die Versandgebühren sparen ...
http://www.ayup-lights.com/news/uk-news/?cross_domain_login=19184|c1p0fryj


Was hälst du davon?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNZtXvUplTs"]YouTube - AY UP DUSK TILL DAWN 2009[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## climb (3. September 2009)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Führe dir doch mal diesen Fred zu Gemüte: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=316914
> 
> Ich habe mich für dieses System entschieden und möchte nächste Woche bestellen.
> 
> ...



Hallo!

Die haben Cree LEDs drin, wie ich gelesen habe-
das sind momentan die besten.
Die gleichen habe ich in meine Lämpchen hineingebaut. 
Und die Luxeons rausgebaut. Finger weg von Luxeon 
LEDs (Außer der Rebel, die ist aber zu klein).
Die sind technisch überholt.

Hermann

Bei irgendwelchen Wohnraumbeleuchtungen steht da häufig "mit 3 Watt LED". Aber 3 Watt ist eben nur die Leistungsaufnahme.
Und sagt noch lange nix darüber aus, wieviel Licht da rauskommt. Die Crees geben bei der gleichen Leistung ca. 2,5 mal so viel Licht wie die Luxeons ab.


----------



## orangenblut (3. September 2009)

hm, die ayup kommen mir irgendwie von zu weit her. Was machste, wenn da mal was kaputt geht? 
Bislang überzeugen mich eigentlich die am meisten: 

http://www2.hibike.de/produkt/7991df16970c40bb2c51fd11ad419b83/Exposure Lights MaXx-Daddy.html

Auch was den Preis angeht. 
Grüße
Harry


----------



## LowRider4711 (4. September 2009)

Sicherlich nicht verkehrt das Teil, hatte ich auch in der Auswahl nach dem Tipp von BugFrog weiter oben. Aber vergleich mal die Ausleuchtungsbilder unter http://www.terrengsykkel.no/index.php?id=2440 , die sprechen meiner Meinung nach klar für die Ayup ...

Gut, soll hier keine Dikussion werden, dafür gibts andere Unterforen. Ich bestell dat Dingens mal und dann können wir ja in den HaBes bei Gelegenheit vergleichen


----------



## climb (5. September 2009)

Hi(gh?) - habe gerade was entdeckt:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149
FÃ¼r 80 $, shipping free 
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=8681
90â¬
Mit Lithium-Zellen.
Preis-Leistungs-VerhÃ¤ltnis: 

Aus den Bildern sieht man 
(also ich- bitte mich nicht drauf festnageln!)
Die Befestigung sieht ein bisschen labbrig aus-
Da muss man sich was Ã¼berlegen. 

DAs GehÃ¤use scheint aus Metall mit Rippen zu sein
-zur KÃ¼hlung- gut!


Mit 'ner SSC P7 (Das ist faktisch die gleiche Diode wie die Cree MC-E,
nur ist die SSC fest verdrahtet).

900 Lumen sind das aber sicher nicht, laut Spec sind es "nur" 752 Lumen
http://www.leds.de/p612/High-Power_LEDs/Cree_LEDs/Cree_MC-E_752lm_M_weiss.html .
Aber das reicht, beim Autoscheinwerfer hat eine Birne nominal 
1150 Lumen, viele bringen es aber nur auf 1050.

So Ã¤hnliche Lichter gab es die ganze Zeit nur bei Ebay als "Hanlite" 
aus SÃ¼dkorea. 

GrÃ¼Ãe
Hermann

Nein, ich kriege keine Provision. Wenn ich von der TA zurÃ¼ck bin kÃ¶nnte ich mir ja noch so'n Ding zusÃ¤tzlich als Helmbeleuchtung holen. 

Adapter zum Laden nicht vergessen! 
die haben ein amerikanisches Netzteil 110-240 Volt.


----------



## Kono (6. September 2009)

Ich habe da mal eine Idee!
Am Dienstag soll das Wetter gut werden. Sonnenuntergang ist um 19:53Uhr. Da ich wegen meines noch leicht lädierten Knöchels nicht wieder so 110%ig in die Pedale treten kann, würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir Dienstag nicht so volle Pulle die Trails rauf heizen, dafür aber etwas länger fahren und mal schauen wer das schönste, hellste, beste und geilste Nightride-Licht hat  Dann können alle Nightride-Licht-Kaufentscheidungswilligen-und-Bastelkönige mal schauen wie sich die Licht-Lösungen so in der Praxis bewähren.
Also Di. 18:30 Uhr KH.
Gruß
Kono


----------



## climb (7. September 2009)

Du meinst 'nen KH-Bike-Light-Contest? 

Hermann

Mal gucken, wahrscheinlich bin ich vor Ort. 
Muss mir noch 'ne ICE-Transporttasche fürs Radl 
für die Transalp nächste Woche nähen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (7. September 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine Idee!
> Am Dienstag soll das Wetter gut werden. Sonnenuntergang ist um 19:53Uhr. Da ich wegen meines noch leicht lädierten Knöchels nicht wieder so 110%ig in die Pedale treten kann, würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir Dienstag nicht so volle Pulle die Trails rauf heizen, dafür aber etwas länger fahren und mal schauen wer das schönste, hellste, beste und geilste Nightride-Licht hat  Dann können alle Nightride-Licht-Kaufentscheidungswilligen-und-Bastelkönige mal schauen wie sich die Licht-Lösungen so in der Praxis bewähren.
> Also Di. 18:30 Uhr KH.
> Gruß
> Kono



Das klingt sehr verlockend und ich würde gern mal wieder auf's Bike, aber leider ist meine Beleuchtung noch nicht eingetroffen und außerdem bin ich noch nicht zu 100% rehabilitiert nach meiner Knie-Athroskopie ...

Gruz


----------



## Kono (7. September 2009)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> ... Knie-Athroskopie ...
> 
> Gruz



Diagnostisch oder Therapeutisch?. Egal. Komisch ist nur, dass ich gerade eben, 5 Minuten bevor ich dein Post gelesen habe, einen Artikel über unnütze Knie Arthroskopien gelesen habe. Zufälle gibt es...
Gruß
Kono


----------



## LowRider4711 (7. September 2009)

Bei mir leider nicht unnütz. Korbhenkelriss und daraus resultierender Knorpelschaden 2.-3. Grades. Live am Monitor gesehen. Mein armes Knie 

erschreckender Artikel übrigens


----------



## peterbe (7. September 2009)

climb schrieb:


> Du meinst 'nen KH-Bike-Light-Contest?
> 
> Hermann
> 
> ...



So richtig High-Tech, eine Tasche aus Kohlefasermatten genäht? Das wär doch mal was.


----------



## bugfrog (7. September 2009)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> Sicherlich nicht verkehrt das Teil, hatte ich auch in der Auswahl nach dem Tipp von BugFrog weiter oben. Aber vergleich mal die Ausleuchtungsbilder unter http://www.terrengsykkel.no/index.php?id=2440 , die sprechen meiner Meinung nach klar für die Ayup ...
> 
> Gut, soll hier keine Dikussion werden, dafür gibts andere Unterforen. Ich bestell dat Dingens mal und dann können wir ja in den HaBes bei Gelegenheit vergleichen



Will noch mal zum Schluss etwas zu diesem Thema abgeben. Also vorab, meine Exposure MaXX-D leuchtet definitif weiter als bei dem Test zu sehen. Dann hat die MaXX-D noch einen gravierenden Vorteil! Man kann zusätzlich an dem Ladeport der MaXX-D ein ebenfalls von USE erhältliches
rotes Rücklicht anschliessen. Dieses Rücklicht ist ebenfalls derart hell, dass man von anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern entsprechend früh wahrgenommen wird. Sollte man meiner Meinung nach bei einem Kauf auch berücksichtigen!
Greez
Bugfrog


----------



## climb (7. September 2009)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> erschreckender Artikel übrigens



Stimmt:
"..., wie der Chirurg den Meniskus am Bänderapparat des Knies festnäht."

Sind die bekloppt? 

Hermann


----------



## climb (7. September 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> So richtig High-Tech, eine Tasche aus Kohlefasermatten genäht? Das wär doch mal was.



 Nee- Baumarktplanen 2x3 m. 
Wiegt so 400g und man kann das Radl eben durch den Zug schleppen. 
War letztes Jahr aus der Not geboren, da 4 Wochen 
vorher die Züge mit Radabteil schon alle ausgebucht waren.
Im Schlafwagen genial zu transportieren, im ICE etwas Stress. 

Hermann


----------



## peterbe (7. September 2009)

bugfrog schrieb:


> Will noch mal zum Schluss etwas zu diesem Thema abgeben. Also vorab, meine Exposure MaXX-D leuchtet definitif weiter als bei dem Test zu sehen. Dann hat die MaXX-D noch einen gravierenden Vorteil! Man kann zusätzlich an dem Ladeport der MaXX-D ein ebenfalls von USE erhältliches
> rotes Rücklicht anschliessen. Dieses Rücklicht ist ebenfalls derart hell, dass man von anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern entsprechend früh wahrgenommen wird. Sollte man meiner Meinung nach bei einem Kauf auch berücksichtigen!
> Greez
> Bugfrog



Halte ich im Wald für quatsch: Ich finde, ein winziges LED-Rücklicht für 10 Euro ist für den Wald das richtige, alle fetten Rückleuchten nerven eher beim Hinterherfahren durch Blendung (Allein Arne darf die fette rote Laterne an der Satteltasche tragen...) - für den Straßenverkehr mag es anders aussehen. Und als Erweiterung zur Entscheidungsfindung: was nützt das leichteste,  hellste Maxx oder anderes Licht ohne externen fetten Akku, wenn nach zwei Stunden der Akku leer ist und so ein Nightride mit Anfahrt auch mal drei oder mehr Stunden dauert, im Winter bei Kälte die Akkuleistung rapide in den Keller geht; Abbiegen ist nicht jedermanns Sache, dann lieber mehr Geld ausgeben für einen zuverlässigen fetten Akku  die Debatte geht weiter.


----------



## Cyclon (7. September 2009)

Immer wieder nett, dass einer meint, den "abschließenden Kommentar" abgeben zu müssen.

Ist das selbstbeschränkend gemeint oder die Aufforderung an alle anderen, den eigenen Kram doch gefälligst als letztes Wort stehen zu lassen???
ts, ts, ts.

Wie auch immer, Tests hin oder her - morgen bin ich wieder mit von der Partie.


----------



## pinocchi0 (8. September 2009)

was ? letztes wort ? chepetto wollte es schon immer haben, aber ich konnte mich doch immer durchsetzen 

:-----------D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (8. September 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> ... Allein Arne darf die fette rote Laterne an der Satteltasche tragen...


 Wie charmant Du heute wieder bist 
Aber Spaß beiseite. Ein "kleines" rotes Rücklicht, das nicht blendet, nicht blinkt, sprich nicht nervt, finde ich für Nightrides eigentlich sogar ganz hilfreich. Manchmal zieht sich so eine Gruppe schon mal auseinander und dann sind so kleine Positionslichter gar nicht falsch.
Gruß
Kono


----------



## peterbe (8. September 2009)

Ich starte heute wieder direkt in Altona, wer mitmöchte und 2x11 km zusätzlich rollen möchte: 17.30 Anleger Övelgönne. Mit Rücklicht...


----------



## de_reu (8. September 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Wie charmant Du heute wieder bist
> Aber Spaß beiseite. Ein "kleines" rotes Rücklicht, das nicht blendet, nicht blinkt, sprich nicht nervt, finde ich für Nightrides eigentlich sogar ganz hilfreich. Manchmal zieht sich so eine Gruppe schon mal auseinander und dann sind so kleine Positionslichter gar nicht falsch.
> Gruß
> Kono



Kono, du bist der Beste.
bis heute abend!

Cu de


----------



## de_reu (8. September 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich starte heute wieder direkt in Altona, wer mitmöchte und 2x11 km zusätzlich rollen möchte: 17.30 Anleger Övelgönne. Mit Rücklicht...



Dann kucke ich mal ob ich mein Rücklicht finde; das wird ja nen Maximaltest für meinen Akku!

cu de


----------



## John Rico (8. September 2009)

Ich bin für heute leider raus, ich hab mir am WE irgendwo die Rüsselseuche eingefangen.
Aber ich bin ja nicht der einzige mit IRC-Selbstbau, der Vergleichstest ist also gesichert. 

Viel Spaß und bis zum nächsten Mal!

Gruß Sven


----------



## Cyclon (8. September 2009)

Harry, das ist die Lampe, über die wir gesprochen haben




climb schrieb:


> Hi(gh?) - habe gerade was entdeckt:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149
> Für 80 $, shipping free
> http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=8681
> ...


----------



## peterbe (9. September 2009)

Na gestrige Tour war hoffentlich nicht zu lang/schnell, mir allerdings taten die Beine schon weh gestern Abend, allerdings hatten Delf und ich noch eine längere Rückreise, da die Fähre von Finkenwerder ab 22 Uhr nicht mehr direkt nach Övelgönne fahrt, sondern mit der Linie 64 zusammengelegt wird, sprich über Airbus nach Teufelsbrück rübersetzt, so dass wir am Ende erst um 23.30 zu hause waren und einiges über 60 km auf der Uhr hatten...


----------



## orangenblut (11. September 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> Harry, das ist die Lampe, über die wir gesprochen haben



das Ding ist bestellt. Ich bin ja mal gespannt.  
Dank und Gruß
harry


----------



## climb (12. September 2009)

orangenblut schrieb:


> das Ding ist bestellt. Ich bin ja mal gespannt.



Auch sehen will!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailbiker66 (14. September 2009)

Hi,
wer ist denn morgen Abend an der KH am Start ? 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Kono (14. September 2009)

Ich.
18:30 Uhr wie immer. Licht nicht vergessen.


----------



## Trailbiker66 (14. September 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Ich.
> 18:30 Uhr wie immer. Licht nicht vergessen.


 
Sehr schön 

Hoffe ich kann morgen folgen und die Beine sind wieder frisch


----------



## jan-bux (14. September 2009)

ich bin auch wieder dabei!

Bis morgen 18:30 KH

Gruß 
Jan


----------



## peterbe (14. September 2009)

Ich bin dabei!

Peter


----------



## jan-bux (15. September 2009)

Hallo 

ich muss kurzfristig absagen!

wartet nicht auf mich.

Bis nächsten Dienstag oder auch gerne nochmal zwischen durch, Freitag bis Sonntag.

Gruß und eine schöne Tour heute !

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (15. September 2009)

So ne Sch...e! 

Da denk ich sogar mal dran, meine Lampe aufzuladen, und nun komme ich wieder nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Labor. 

Euch viel Spaß und hoffentlich bis zum nächsten Mal!
Gruß
Sven


----------



## Kono (16. September 2009)

Hab ich mir doch Gestern tatsächlich zwei Zecken eingefangen. Mistviecher! 
Kurz mal die Daten vom Tacho: 42km,650hm,16er Schnitt.
Wie man an den Höhenmetern sieht, sind wir gestern eine etwas "flachere", dafür leicht zügigere Runde gefahren. Von der KH aus ging es zum Eißendorfer Forst, genialer Sonnenuntergang beim überqueren des Eißendorfer Waldweges, Licht an und rüber zum Karlstein, Trail-Zick-Zack und übern Paul-Roth wieder zurück Richtung KH. Mir hat es Spass gemacht und meine Beine sind heute auch noch brauchbar.
Bis demnächst.
Kono


----------



## Cyclon (16. September 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Hab ich mir doch Gestern tatsächlich zwei Zecken eingefangen. Mistviecher!
> Kurz mal die Daten vom Tacho: 42km,650hm,16er Schnitt.
> Wie man an den Höhenmetern sieht, sind wir gestern eine etwas "flachere", dafür leicht zügigere Runde gefahren. Von der KH aus ging es zum Eißendorfer Forst, genialer Sonnenuntergang beim überqueren des Eißendorfer Waldweges, Licht an und rüber zum Karlstein, Trail-Zick-Zack und übern Paul-Roth wieder zurück Richtung KH. Mir hat es Spass gemacht und meine Beine sind heute auch noch brauchbar.
> Bis demnächst.
> Kono



das hört sich ja so ganz nach meinem Geschmack an!
so gesehen jedoch schade, dass ich diese Woche noch das schöne Wetter in Dänemark geniesse, nächste Woche und evtl. sogar übernächste Woche auch nicht kann .... 

Aber dann, ab Oktober...!!!


----------



## jan-bux (17. September 2009)

Moin. Moin,

ich wollte am Freitag den 18.09.2009 gegen 14:00 Uhr an der KH starten und ca 2- Std bei dem schönen Wetter durch die Habes fahren.

Wer ist mit dabei?

Gruß Jan


----------



## Kono (17. September 2009)

jan-bux schrieb:


> Moin. Moin,
> 
> ich wollte am Freitag den 18.09.2009 gegen 14:00 Uhr an der KH starten und ca 2- Std bei dem schönen Wetter durch die Habes fahren.
> 
> ...



Ginge auch 15:00 Uhr? So eine 2 Stunden Nachmittags-Gutes-Wetter-nutzen Runde käme mir ganz gelegen.


----------



## de_reu (17. September 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Ginge auch 15:00 Uhr? So eine 2 Stunden Nachmittags-Gutes-Wetter-nutzen Runde käme mir ganz gelegen.



ich wäre dabei!
CU de


----------



## de_reu (17. September 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> Harry, das ist die Lampe, Ã¼ber die wir gesprochen haben





			
				climb schrieb:
			
		

> Hi(gh?) - habe gerade was entdeckt:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149
> FÃ¼r 80 $, shipping free
> http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDeta...ProductId=8681
> 90â¬



Hat die schon einer, oder ne definitive Meinung dazu?

CU De


----------



## LowRider4711 (17. September 2009)

de_reu schrieb:


> Hat die schon einer, oder ne definitive Meinung dazu?
> 
> CU De



hier, Lesestoff 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=400020


----------



## jan-bux (17. September 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Ginge auch 15:00 Uhr? So eine 2 Stunden Nachmittags-Gutes-Wetter-nutzen Runde käme mir ganz gelegen.


 


15:00 Uhr ist auch 
bis morgen dann an der KH.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## gnss (17. September 2009)

de_reu schrieb:


> Hat die schon einer, oder ne definitive Meinung dazu?
> 
> CU De



Ich habe die Lampe bereits zu meiner Erstbefahrung einer DH-Strecke in den Alpen sowie für mir wohl bekannte Harzholpertrails der übelsten Sorte benutzt, das ging problemlos und war nicht schlechter als mit so einer IRC Halogenlampe. Falls es einem nicht reicht kann man bei dem Preis noch eine zweite ordern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailbiker66 (17. September 2009)

Hi,
wer hat denn Samstag gegen 13.00 Uhr Lust auf ne Runde Habes ab KH ? 

Gruß Michael


----------



## de_reu (18. September 2009)

jan-bux schrieb:


> 15:00 Uhr ist auch
> bis morgen dann an der KH.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



bin auchdabei; bis gleich

cu de


----------



## peterbe (18. September 2009)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wer hat denn Samstag gegen 13.00 Uhr Lust auf ne Runde Habes ab KH ?
> 
> Gruß Michael



Ich bin Samstag um 13 Uhr dabei!


----------



## Kono (21. September 2009)

Sonnenuntergang ist morgen (Dienstag 22.9.) um 19:13 Uhr und da es weiterhin trocken bleiben soll prophezeie ich mal, dass uns einer der staubigsten Nightrides der Saison bevor steht .
Kommt wer mit? Abfahrt 18:30 Uhr KH.
Gruß
Kono


----------



## hoedsch (21. September 2009)

Klar, bin dabei. Immer schön durch die Nagelbretter.


----------



## Kono (21. September 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Klar, bin dabei. Immer schön durch die Nagelbretter.


Hatte ich eigentlich Berichtet? Der schleichende Plattfuß an meinem VR vom vorletzten Dienstag war ein abgelöster Parktool-Flicken. Musste zum Glück nur einmal kräftig nachpumpen und habe es dann leidlich nach Hause geschafft. Jetzt Samstag habe ich mir auf dem Rückweg von der KH eine Krampe in den HR Reifen rein gefahren. Da hilft auch ein Double Defense Reifen nichts mehr. Aber ein Nagelbrett würde in die Serie gut rein passen, habe gerade Übung im Schlauch flicken .


----------



## peterbe (21. September 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Hatte ich eigentlich Berichtet? Der schleichende Plattfuß an meinem VR vom vorletzten Dienstag war ein abgelöster Parktool-Flicken. Musste zum Glück nur einmal kräftig nachpumpen und habe es dann leidlich nach Hause geschafft. Jetzt Samstag habe ich mir auf dem Rückweg von der KH eine Krampe in den HR Reifen rein gefahren. Da hilft auch ein Double Defense Reifen nichts mehr. Aber ein Nagelbrett würde in die Serie gut rein passen, habe gerade Übung im Schlauch flicken .



Bei einem Nagelbrett hilft auch keine Packung Park-Tool-Flicken mehr! Aber das sehen wir morgen und ich würde raten, wenn wir keine Metall-Detektoren mitnehmen wollen, sollten wir die Gegend hinter dem Panzertrail meiden. (Oder Nagelbrett-Idioten jagen).


----------



## LowRider4711 (21. September 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> ... dass uns einer der staubigsten Nightrides der Saison bevor steht  ...
> Gruß
> Kono


Hoffe, dass ich den nicht schlucken muß  Ich versuch 's aber mal


----------



## NoWayRo (21. September 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Kommt wer mit? Abfahrt 18:30 Uhr KH.
> Gruß
> Kono



Ich komme auch mit. Bin hier neu im Forum. Kono, Hoedsch und Peterbe kenne ich aus dem HBT Forum. Alle anderen freu ich mich am Di kennenzulernen.

Roland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailbiker66 (21. September 2009)

Bin auch dabei und hoffe ohne Sturz und Panne 

Gruß Michael


----------



## climb (22. September 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Klar, bin dabei. Immer schön durch die Nagelbretter.



Lag da irgendwo eines rum?
Bzw. weisst Du, wo da eines/dieses lag?

Die hunderten von Ästen, die quer über die Trails lagen, 
kennen wir ja. 

Hermann


----------



## Kono (22. September 2009)

climb schrieb:


> Lag da irgendwo eines rum?
> Bzw. weisst Du, wo da eines/dieses lag?


Guckst Du hier.


----------



## jan-bux (22. September 2009)

Moin ,

ich bin auch wieder dabei.

Bis 18:30 an der KH

Gruß

Jan


----------



## de_reu (22. September 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Hatte ich eigentlich Berichtet? Der schleichende Plattfuß an meinem VR vom vorletzten Dienstag war ein abgelöster Parktool-Flicken.... Aber ein Nagelbrett würde in die Serie gut rein passen, habe gerade Übung im Schlauch flicken .



Mir ist letztens auch nen 3 Wochen alter Parktool Flicken abgegangen, `Tip-Top´ ist halt doch was anderes 

bis heute abend

Cu de


----------



## NoWayRo (23. September 2009)

War eine sehr schöne Staubtour gestern. Dank an Clemens für's Giden und Arne fürs hinten fahren und überhaupt an alle Teilnehmer fürs mitfahren, es macht in der Gruppe richtig Spaß.

NoWayRo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (23. September 2009)

Super (staubige) Runde Gestern! 33km, 800hm, 14,5 Schnitt.
Die Ay Up Lights von Stephan haben sich als voll Nightride tauglich erwiesen. Für meinen Geschmack vielleicht eine Spur zu gebündelt, aber in Verbindung mit dem Helmlicht ein effektives und leichtes Nightride Licht.
Ach, macht das wieder Spaß Nachts durch den Wald zu heizen...
Bis demnächst
Kono


----------



## LowRider4711 (23. September 2009)

ja, staubig war es. Ich sah aus, wie ein Schornsteinfeger 
...und super lustig, bis auf die eine Abfahrt in Fischbek im Laub. Da habe ich nicht wirklich einen Weg gesehen


----------



## jan-bux (23. September 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Super (staubige) Runde Gestern! 33km, 800hm, 14,5 Schnitt.
> Die Ay Up Lights von Stephan haben sich als voll Nightride tauglich erwiesen. Für meinen Geschmack vielleicht eine Spur zu gebündelt, aber in Verbindung mit dem Helmlicht ein effektives und leichtes Nightride Licht.
> Ach, macht das wieder Spaß Nachts durch den Wald zu heizen...
> Bis demnächst
> Kono


 

Ja, eine schöne, staubige  Runde durch die HB´s war es. Als letzter oder auch mal vorvorletzter ist es besonders viel, so als Staubschlucker!
Bis nächsten Dienstag , hoffentlich mit weniger Staub,

Gruß

Jan


----------



## de_reu (24. September 2009)

Na super gestern habe ich die DX-lampe bestellt!
die wäre warscheinlich auch nicht schlecht gewesen...
http://www.mytinysun.de/

CU de


----------



## gnss (24. September 2009)

Sieht irgendwie gleich aus, für doppelt so viel Geld.


----------



## de_reu (24. September 2009)

gnss schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie gleich aus, für doppelt so viel Geld.



aber ließ mal das Datenblatt (Akku)
das is wie bei Akkuschraubern: Eigentlich sind die alle gleich; bis auf Akku und Ladegerät!
und da lohnt es sich auch die Kohle reinzustecken....


----------



## gnss (24. September 2009)

Der Akkus sieht gleich aus und leistet das Gleiche. Das Ladegerät ist anders, weil das originale von Magicshine nicht für unsere Steckdosen ist.


----------



## hoedsch (24. September 2009)

gnss schrieb:


> Der Akkus sieht gleich aus und leistet das Gleiche.


Das zwei Akkus mit gleichen unvollständigen technischen Daten das gleiche leisten ist mit Sicherheit ein Märchen.
Nicht alles, was auf Zellen aufgedruckt ist, kommt da auch wirklich raus. Bei höheren Strömen oder niedrigeren Temparaturen trennt sich schnell die Spreu vom Weizen.


----------



## Kono (24. September 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Bei höheren Strömen oder niedrigeren Temparaturen trennt sich schnell die Spreu vom Weizen.


Naja, die Temperaturen sind LiIonen Akkus relativ wurst.
Die Spreu vom Weizen trennt sich in der Qualität der Lade- und Entladekontrollelektronik. Ein weiterer wesentlicher Qualitätsaspekt sind die verwendeten Akkus als solche. LiIonen Akkus unterliegen einen gewissen Alterung, die je nach Qualität, schneller oder langsamer voran schreitet. So ist ein Typ 18650 2Ah Akku von Panasonic nicht gleich einem Typ 18650 2Ah Hajamoto-Watasibumpeng. Dummerweise ist diese Qualität von außen leider nur sehr schwer zu erkennen.


----------



## gnss (24. September 2009)

Ok er soll das gleiche leisten, in beiden Fällen sind es vier Zellen, wahrscheinlich von Hajamoto-Watasibumpeng statt von Panasonic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (24. September 2009)

*Merke: Der Markenname eines Billigakkus ist gleich der phonetischen Umschreibung jenes Geräusches, welches beim Ableben dieser Zelle auftritt.
*
Gruß
Hoedsch, der bereits Billig-Akkus von XINHUIPAI und TATUNG besaß.


----------



## peterbe (24. September 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> *Merke: Der Markenname eines Billigakkus ist gleich der phonetischen Umschreibung jenes Geräusches, welches beim Ableben dieser Zelle auftritt.
> *
> Gruß
> Hoedsch, der bereits Billig-Akkus von XINHUIPAI und TATUNG besaß.



Ihr alle mit euren Wurstpellenknackgeräuschemachenden Akkus, Lampen etc. Meine Lupine mach ich an, fahre mit viel Licht im Dunkeln, mache sie wieder aus, eine Woche später mache ich sie wieder an, fahre, mache sie wieder aus und stecke sie zu hause dann an das Ladegerät, das blinkt dann wie ein Mäusekino und will mir vermitteln, wie toll intelligent es ist, aber am nächsten Dienstag ist der Akku wieder voll. Und das jetzt die dritte Saison.
(Ok, es gibt auch menschliches Versagen, wenn ich zu grobmotorisch den Stecker auseinanderziehe und damit das Kabel aus dem Stecker reiße, aber das hat ja nichts mit der Lampe zu tun)

Übrigens gibt es diese Akkus auch als Ersatzteile für andere Lampenköpfe


----------



## climb (25. September 2009)

Hallo!

ich denke auch nicht, dass die da andere Akkus zupacken; Die kaufen das Ding irgendwo in Taiwan ein und machen ne  andere Schachtel rum.
Der Amerika-Lader von dealextreme ist übrigens für Good old Germany geeignet ; 110-240 V. Der Adapter kostet ca. 1,50 . 
Dazu sind die Dinger einfach zu gleich- soweit ich das beurteilen kann.

---
Die neue Generation LEDs ist da! 
www.luminus.com
SST-90 
Der Wirkungsgrad steigt nicht stark, aber es wird alles einfacher:
http://www.ledhilfe.de/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=6542

Bei 10 Watt hat man Typisch 1000 Lumen, betreibt man das Teil mit 
30 Watt (!!), gehen 2250 Lumen raus. 
Das ist genausoviel wie 2 normale Autoscheinwerfer. 
Soweit ich das Datenblatt richtig interpretiere. 
1 Chip mit 15 dies. Der völlige Irrsinn. 

----
Oben steht die Werbung von MyTynySun gerade- 
Made in Germany steht da  I don't believe....

Grüße
Hermann


----------



## Trailbiker66 (25. September 2009)

Hi,
wer hat denn Sonntag Zeit und Lust auf eine Runde Habes....so gegen

13.00 Uhr ab KH ? 

Gruß Michael


----------



## de_reu (26. September 2009)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wer hat denn Sonntag Zeit und Lust auf eine Runde Habes....so gegen
> 
> 13.00 Uhr ab KH ?
> ...



Moin, fahren morgen mit den Freeridern:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6367763&postcount=1842

cu de


----------



## norinofu (28. September 2009)

Hallo Michael, hab leider am WE nicht ins Forum geschaut. Kann aber sein, dass wir uns trotzdem gesehen haben. Ich war ab 1300h mit einem Kumpel ab S-Bahn Neuwiedental unterwegs.
Ein Zweiterteam kam uns zwei mal entgegen - das könntest du gewesen sein....


Für alle anderen: War ein tolles Bike-WE. Schöner schneller Boden.


Ralf


----------



## Trailbiker66 (28. September 2009)

Wie sieht es aus ? Morgen 18.30 KH  Night Ride oder wie ? 

Gruß  Michael ,Crashtestdummy


----------



## NoWayRo (28. September 2009)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus ? Morgen 18.30 KH  Night Ride oder wie ?
> 
> Gruß  Michael ,Crashtestdummy



Bin dabei.


----------



## peterbe (28. September 2009)

Ich  bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (28. September 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich  bin auch dabei



ich leider nicht; muss nach Kiel!
@Peter: wie sieht's am WE aus? Sa?

de


----------



## jan-bux (28. September 2009)

Moin,

ich bin auch wieder dabei!

Gruß
Jan


----------



## hoedsch (28. September 2009)

Ich auch.


----------



## LowRider4711 (29. September 2009)

ich bin auch dabei. Staubig ist wohl vorbei 

Gruz
Stephan


----------



## Kono (29. September 2009)

Der Regen soll sich bis heute Abend auch verzogen haben.
Bin dabei!


----------



## hoedsch (29. September 2009)

Die heutige Runde hatte leider einen größeren Sturz aufgrund eines technischen Defekts. Hoffen wir, dass die Verletzung nicht allzu schlimm ist.
Ansonsten sind wir 40km und 560 Hm gefahren, bei leicht rutschigem Boden.

Das herrenlose Schutzblech auf dem Parkplatz der KH habe ich an mich genommen und kann bei den nächsten Terminen in Empfang genommen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailbiker66 (29. September 2009)

ja Peter, von mir mal gute Besserung....auf das du bald wieder fit bist

Gruß Michael


----------



## peterbe (30. September 2009)

Na ja, ein zwei Wochen werde ich ausfallen: Rippe angebrochen und leichte Gerhirnerschütterung und eine derbe Schulterprellung - so gesehen habe ich eher Glück gehabt, dass nicht noch mehr in Dutt gegangen ist - ich war ganz schön schnell bei dem Sturz. Euch ganz vielen Dank für die Betreuung nach dem Sturz und einen Fluch auf den beschissenen Tune-Schnellspanner.


----------



## Kono (30. September 2009)

MACH DAS NIE WIEDER! Mensch, was für ein Schreck! Erhole Dich jetzt erstmal und lass Dich Gesund pflegen!


----------



## Hegi (30. September 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Na ja, ein zwei Wochen werde ich ausfallen: Rippe angebrochen und leichte Gerhirnerschütterung und eine derbe Schulterprellung - so gesehen habe ich eher Glück gehabt, dass nicht noch mehr in Dutt gegangen ist - ich war ganz schön schnell bei dem Sturz. Euch ganz vielen Dank für die Betreuung nach dem Sturz und einen Fluch auf den beschissenen Tune-Schnellspanner.



von mir auch gute besserung! was hat's denn mit den tune-schnellspannern auf sich? die fahre ich nämlich auch!


----------



## hoedsch (30. September 2009)

Eine kurze Analyse des Rades zeigte, dass der Schnellspanner wohl nicht ausreichend Haltekraft hatte und das Hinterrad freigab, welches sich dann irgendwie im Hinterbau verkeilte. Der Schnellspanner hatte sich bereits aber vorher schon einmal gelöst, da aber ohne Folgen.


----------



## LowRider4711 (30. September 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Na ja, ein zwei Wochen werde ich ausfallen: Rippe angebrochen und leichte Gerhirnerschütterung und eine derbe Schulterprellung - so gesehen habe ich eher Glück gehabt, dass nicht noch mehr in Dutt gegangen ist - ich war ganz schön schnell bei dem Sturz. Euch ganz vielen Dank für die Betreuung nach dem Sturz und einen Fluch auf den beschissenen Tune-Schnellspanner.



Für den Sturz zum Glück relativ harmlose Blessuren. Wünsche dir schnelle Besserung


----------



## peterbe (30. September 2009)

Ich dachte, ich pimpe mein Carbon-Rad mit den neuen DC-Schnellspannern von Tune mit carbon Hebel und Kugel-Excenter. Sind laut Tune-Webseite uneingeschränkt freigegeben
http://www.tune.de/index.php?option...17-und-skyline-mtb-spanner&Itemid=161&lang=de
Doch im Gegensatz zu den alten AC-Spannern haben die neuen Spanner keine Rillung/Fräsung mehr auf den kontaktstallen am Ausfallende, so dass mir gestern einmal ohne Folgen beim Berghochdrücken das Hinterrad aus den Ausfallenden gerutscht ist, ich dann den Hebel noch strammer festgezogen habe, 10 km später bei einem sehr schnellen Downhill mit einigen kleinen Drops muss sich der Schnellspanner noch einmal gelöst haben, was zu dem besagten Sturz geführt hat.

Vielleicht sind die Kontaktflächen auf meinem Rahmen (Wet-Klarlack auf Alu) zu glatt für eine richtig feste Klemmung.

Euch Danke für die Besserungswünsche, ich sitze auch schon wieder an meinem Schreibtisch...


----------



## NoWayRo (30. September 2009)

Auch von mir gute Besserung. 

Ich denke der Untergrund war gestern auch für mich recht anspruchsvoll, habe einen gewissen Gewöhnungsbedarf, für feuchte HaBe-Trails nach der relativ langen Trockenheit. 

Der Unfall hat mir jedenfalls einen gehörigen Schrecken eingejagt und auch wenn es jetzt nach einer technischen Ursache aussieht, werde ich es wohl auf den nächsten Rides schööön ruhisch angehen.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (30. September 2009)

Ja Peter, das war ja doch etwas mehr an Blessuren, als Du auf dem Parkplatz vermutet hatest aber nichts gebrochen und daher wird es schnell gehen (ich kenn mich da aus, hatte letzte Saison zwei Rippenbrüche).
GUTE BESEERUNG! 
LG Svenni

@ Clemens: Das Blech war meines, ich war 2 min später wieder auf den Parkplatz zurückgekehrt aber da war schon alles weg...


----------



## Thol (30. September 2009)

Mensch Peter, was machst du für Sachen!
Schnelle Genesungswünsche auch von meiner Seite und hoffentlich bald mal wieder im Wald.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (30. September 2009)

Oh mann Peter, du machst Sachen!

Seit wann hast du denn einen Carbon-Renner? Irgendwie bekomme ich nichts mehr mit, was bei meiner spärlichen Teilnahme aber eigentlich kein Wunder ist.
edit: Hab grad in dein Fotoalbum geschaut: Schick, schick, auch wenn ich mich mit Carbon nach wie vor nicht so richtig anfreunden kann. Ich hoffe nur, dass der edle Carbonrahmen den Sturz unbeschadet überstanden hat!

Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung, ich hoffe, dass es Fahrer und Bike bald wieder gut gehen!

Gruß 
Sven


----------



## de_reu (30. September 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Na ja, ein zwei Wochen werde ich ausfallen: ...so gesehen habe ich eher Glück gehabt, dass nicht noch mehr in Dutt gegangen ist ... und einen Fluch auf den beschissenen Tune-Schnellspanner.



Moin Peter,
auch von mir gute Besserung!

BTW: Hatten wir nicht letztes Mal noch diskutiert ob Steckachsen Vorteile haben...

Cu Delf


----------



## Putcho (30. September 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Na ja, ein zwei Wochen werde ich ausfallen: Rippe angebrochen und leichte Gerhirnerschütterung und eine derbe Schulterprellung - so gesehen habe ich eher Glück gehabt, dass nicht noch mehr in Dutt gegangen ist - ich war ganz schön schnell bei dem Sturz. Euch ganz vielen Dank für die Betreuung nach dem Sturz und einen Fluch auf den beschissenen Tune-Schnellspanner.



Mensch Peter da hat es dich auch erwischt, aber es ist ja alles reversibel.
Ich wünsche dir eine gute und schnelle Besserung.
Putcho


----------



## kroiterfee (30. September 2009)

wie lange habt ihr denn für die 40km gebraucht?


----------



## hoedsch (30. September 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wie lange habt ihr denn für die 40km gebraucht?


Ich war ca. 3:45 Stunden im Wald. Aber wir haben ja auch Pannen behoben, Verletze versorgt und die Räder geschoben.

Wofür ist die Zeit wichtig?


----------



## kroiterfee (30. September 2009)

damit ich weiss ob ich euch nicht zu sehr bremse auf meinem 17kg-hobel. 

aber ich habe eh keinerlei beleuchtung von daher fallen solche geschichten weg. war gestern vor euch im wald und hab die letzten 5 km auch geschoben da mich die dunkelheit überrascht hat und ich daraufhin in der dämmerung auch einen sturz hatte. hab eure autos stehen sehen. mein golf stand etwas abseits richtung hütte.


----------



## Kono (30. September 2009)

40km zu 3:45 Stunden wird nur noch von der Liste der gestrigen Defekte getoppt:
Ein Platten, eine Satteltasche, ein Helm und ein Peter.
Schlimmer kann es eigentlich nicht werden, also freue ich mich auf nächsten Dienstag.
Gruß
Arne


----------



## de_reu (30. September 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> 40km zu 3:45 Stunden wird nur noch von der Liste der gestrigen Defekte getoppt:
> Ein Platten, eine Satteltasche, ein Helm und ein Peter.
> Schlimmer kann es eigentlich nicht werden, also freue ich mich auf nächsten Dienstag.
> Gruß
> Arne



Ein Glück, dass ich nicht konnte; da hätte ich ja fast die Hälfte der Zeit im Dunkeln gestanden.....


----------



## de_reu (1. Oktober 2009)

Moin, 
jemand Bock auf ne Fr. After-Work-Runde?
vorr. das Wetter passt. 

Cu De


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chridsche (1. Oktober 2009)

Wann willste los?


----------



## jan-bux (1. Oktober 2009)

Moin Peter

auch von mir gut Besserung. Wie gut,dass nichts schlimmeres passiert ist.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## de_reu (2. Oktober 2009)

chridsche schrieb:


> Wann willste los?



Bin flexibel, wann kannste?


----------



## NoWayRo (5. Oktober 2009)

Morgen wieder zur üblichen Uhrzeit an der KH? Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Kono (6. Oktober 2009)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei, aber schauen wir heute Nachmittag nochmal.


----------



## hoedsch (6. Oktober 2009)

Wie immer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (6. Oktober 2009)

Tja, ich falle wegen akuter Rippenschmerzen und noch einigen inzwischen gelb-blau-schwarz-schimmernden Prellungen wohl noch eine oder zwei Woche aus (allerdings bleibe ich im Training; Slicks aufs Rad gebaut und Grundlage auf glattem Asphalt trainieren geht schon wieder), vielleicht habt ihr ja Lust, in der letzwochentlichen Sturzzone nachzuschauen, ob ihr meinen Helmschirm findet? Und inzwischen hat Herr Fahl eingeräumt, dass der Schnellspanner DC wohl nicht bei allen Ausfallenden so hält, wie wir es von Tune-Teilen gewohnt ist, ein Upgrade ist in Konstruktion, ob ich noch mal Testfahrer werde, weiß ich noch nicht...) Grüße, P


----------



## LowRider4711 (6. Oktober 2009)

[Mimosenmodus]wenn es nicht anfängt zu regnen komme ich auch mit[/Mimosenmodus]

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## hoedsch (6. Oktober 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> in der letzwochentlichen Sturzzone nachzuschauen, ob ihr meinen Helmschirm findet? Und inzwischen hat Herr Fahl eingeräumt, dass der Schnellspanner DC wohl nicht bei allen Ausfallenden so hält, wie wir es von Tune-Teilen gewohnt ist, ein Upgrade ist in Konstruktion, ob ich noch mal Testfahrer werde, weiß ich noch nicht...) Grüße, P



Wir werden mal Suchen.
Als Betatester einer Leichtbauschmiede sollte man Stahlknochen oder einen prozeßwütigen Anwalt haben.


----------



## Cyclon (6. Oktober 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Wie immer!



Wie (fast) immer


----------



## Kono (6. Oktober 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> ...sollte man Stahlknochen... ...haben.


Gott sei dank ist das bei Peter nicht der Fall. Sonst wäre er jetzt nicht nur kaputt, sondern auch noch verbogen!


----------



## John Rico (6. Oktober 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> ... Und inzwischen hat Herr Fahl eingeräumt, dass der Schnellspanner DC wohl nicht bei allen Ausfallenden so hält, wie wir es von Tune-Teilen gewohnt ist, ein Upgrade ist in Konstruktion, ob ich noch mal Testfahrer werde, weiß ich noch nicht...) Grüße, P



Da sieht man mal wieder, dass deutsche Wertarbeit leider doch nicht immer besser ist als Asia-Kram ... 
Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall weiterhin gute Besserung!!! 

Kann mal wieder nicht abschätzen, ob ich's schaffe, wartet also nicht auf mich (ansonsten meld ich mich hier nochmal).


----------



## Kono (6. Oktober 2009)

Das schaut doch ganz gut aus mit dem Wetter. Selbst wenn da was runter kommen sollte, viel kann es nicht sein.
Bin dabei.


----------



## Cyclon (6. Oktober 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> Wie (fast) immer



Verdammt! war gut geplant - nur schlecht realisiert!
Mein Auto ist mal wieder in der Werkstatt, und diesmal nicht rechtzeitig fertig geworden .... 

... und das nächste Mal werde ich auch die jetzt ins Telefonbuch übernommenen Nummern verwenden. Versprochen! ich hoffe ihr habt nicht auf mich gewartet.


----------



## hoedsch (6. Oktober 2009)

Wir sind pünktlich um 18:30 Uhr gestartet und haben dann später noch Sven eingesammelt, der auf der Veddel noch die Bombe entschärfen musste.

Die Daten der heutigen Runde: 33km, 800 Hm, 15,2 km/h
Keine besonderen Vorkommnisse, Peters Helmschild wurde geborgen.


----------



## climb (7. Oktober 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> .....Keine besonderen Vorkommnisse,....



Doch - irgendwas war doch mit der Migräne an der letzten Steigung 
(Ausser meinen Problemen danach, die meine ich nicht)

Hermann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (7. Oktober 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Keine besonderen Vorkommnisse





climb schrieb:


> Doch - irgendwas war doch mit der Migräne an der letzten Steigung


Nein, die ist normal an der Steigung .


----------



## LowRider4711 (7. Oktober 2009)

ich war 10 min zu spät und ihr leider schon weg. bei meinem alleinigen Streifzug durch die HaBe hat mich Oli eingesammelt. Wir sind auch noch ordentlich gefahren und waren pünktlich vor einsetzendem Regen wieder zu Hause


----------



## Trailbiker66 (8. Oktober 2009)

Hat Samstag jemand Lust auf ne Runde Habes so gegen 11.00 
ab KH ? 

Gruß Michael


----------



## pixelquantec (8. Oktober 2009)

Ja gerne.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=414843&page=6


----------



## Trailbiker66 (8. Oktober 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Ja gerne.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=414843&page=6


 
Fein 
Vielleicht sollte ich fürs WE auch mal woanders nachschauen


----------



## NoWayRo (12. Oktober 2009)

Kann leider morgen nicht mitfahren.Wünsche Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## peterbe (12. Oktober 2009)

Bin für eine Woche zur kompletten Rekonvalenz auf Amrum und werde erst nächste Woche wieder einsteigen. Euch viel Spaß, Peter


----------



## Cyclon (13. Oktober 2009)

fährt heute, außer mir, noch jemand mit?


----------



## hoedsch (13. Oktober 2009)

Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan-bux (13. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

ich bin auch dabei!

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Kono (13. Oktober 2009)

Dabei. Und zieht euch warm an, heute Nacht soll es den ersten Bodenfrost geben.


----------



## hoedsch (13. Oktober 2009)

Es fröstelte bereits letzte Nacht. Mit dem ersten Frost wird das daher nichts mehr.


----------



## Trailbiker66 (13. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

bin auch dabei 

Michael


----------



## hoedsch (14. Oktober 2009)

Die Daten der gestrigen Runde:
30 km, 690 Hm, 14 km/h


----------



## orangenblut (16. Oktober 2009)

Meine Wunderlampe aus Hongkong ist übrigens gestern angekommen und sie macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. 
Kommenden Dienstag kann sie sich in der Praxis aber noch nicht bewähren, denn meine Bremsen haben Luft geschluckt und ein Entlüftungsset für Formula bekommt man in Hamburg nicht...
Grüße!
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, Sonntag 13 Uhr KH entspannte Runde, jemand dabei? Mal sehen, was meine Rippe wieder mitmacht. Grüße, Peter


----------



## de_reu (17. Oktober 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Hallo, Sonntag 13 Uhr KH entspannte Runde, jemand dabei? Mal sehen, was meine Rippe wieder mitmacht. Grüße, Peter



 Jo. bin dabei! Cu de


----------



## de_reu (17. Oktober 2009)

orangenblut schrieb:


> Meine Wunderlampe aus Hongkong ist übrigens gestern angekommen und sie macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.
> Kommenden Dienstag kann sie sich in der Praxis aber noch nicht bewähren, denn meine Bremsen haben Luft geschluckt und ein Entlüftungsset für Formula bekommt man in Hamburg nicht...
> Grüße!
> Harry



Meine Lampen snd erst heut gekommen;erster Eindruck: der Akku is nen bischen klein, aber das gehört wohl so...
Cu Di. de


----------



## Trailbiker66 (18. Oktober 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Hallo, Sonntag 13 Uhr KH entspannte Runde, jemand dabei? Mal sehen, was meine Rippe wieder mitmacht. Grüße, Peter



bin dabei


----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (18. Oktober 2009)

Moin moin,

würde mich heute auch gern mal wieder anschließen.

Bis später,
Frank


----------



## Sanz (18. Oktober 2009)

orangenblut schrieb:


> Meine Wunderlampe aus Hongkong ist übrigens gestern angekommen und sie macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.
> Kommenden Dienstag kann sie sich in der Praxis aber noch nicht bewähren, denn meine Bremsen haben Luft geschluckt und ein Entlüftungsset für Formula bekommt man in Hamburg nicht...
> Grüße!
> Harry



Meine wäre einsatzbereit. Die Akkulaufzeit habe ich versuchstechnisch mit 3,5 Stunden bei größter Leuchtstärke ermittelt. Habe schon eine Zweite geordert. Bin am kommenden Dienstag bei einigermaßen Wetter auch mal dabei.

Gruß
Andre


----------



## John Rico (18. Oktober 2009)

Sanz schrieb:


> Meine wäre einsatzbereit. Die Akkulaufzeit habe ich versuchstechnisch mit 3,5 Stunden bei größter Leuchtstärke ermittelt. Habe schon eine Zweite geordert. Bin am kommenden Dienstag bei einigermaßen Wetter auch mal dabei.
> 
> Gruß
> Andre



Du und Nightride? Das ist ja was ganz neues, die letzten Jahre warst du im Dunkeln ja nicht aufs Bike zu bekommen. 
Wie kommt der Sinneswandel? Und was für ne Lampe hast du dir gegönnt?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Sanz (18. Oktober 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Du und Nightride? Das ist ja was ganz neues, die letzten Jahre warst du im Dunkeln ja nicht aufs Bike zu bekommen.
> Wie kommt der Sinneswandel? Und was für ne Lampe hast du dir gegönnt?
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



Zu Frage eins: Kontaktlinsen machen mir die Sache nun deutlich einfacher. 
Zu Frage zwei: Hongkongwunderlampe

Andre


----------



## Silvi (19. Oktober 2009)

Sanz schrieb:


> Zu Frage zwei: Hongkongwunderlampe
> 
> Andre



Die zweite Hongkongwunderlampe wird dann aber mir gehören 
Mal sehen wie mir das im Dunkeln gefällt, vermutlich wird es mir trotz guter Beleuchtung unheimlich werden...

Silvi


----------



## John Rico (19. Oktober 2009)

Der Hongkong-Strahler scheint ja im Moment der Tipp zu sein.
Noch ein Grund, dass ich mich auch mal wieder blicken lasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (19. Oktober 2009)

Huiuiui... Harry, Clemens, Andre, Peter... das wird ja eine Hochgeschwindigkeitsrunde morgen .


----------



## peterbe (19. Oktober 2009)

Na na na, wir machen doch Grundlage...


----------



## Trailbiker66 (19. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch dabei  ....aber nicht unbedingt im Renntempo


----------



## orangenblut (19. Oktober 2009)

ich kann ja morgen nicht. Das Entlüftungsset ist noch in der Post. 
Und mit dem Crosser hatte ich es Samstag mal wieder gemacht - es war nicht so dolle. 
Euch allen viel Spaß
Harry


----------



## NoWayRo (19. Oktober 2009)

bin auch wieder dabei morgen


----------



## Trailbiker66 (20. Oktober 2009)

Mist, bin raus wegen Erkältung


----------



## hoedsch (20. Oktober 2009)

Die Invasion der Hongkong-Tesla zeigte heute Wirkung und trieb 12 Biker in den Wald. So viele waren wir bisher noch nie auf einem Nightride.
34km und 680 Hm sind es geworden bei 15,2 km/h

Außer einem zerbeulten Rahmen gab es keine weiteren Vorfälle.


----------



## -iolaus- (21. Oktober 2009)

Schöööne Runde...

Wäre jemand so freundlich und würde den gestrigen GPS-track uppen oder per pm zusenden?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## g_mtb (21. Oktober 2009)

Hier die versprochenen GPS-Daten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -iolaus- (22. Oktober 2009)

...THX! 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Kono (26. Oktober 2009)

Morgen, Dienstag d. 27.10., Schlammschlacht Nightride im Feuchtbiotop Harburger Berge.
Treffen um 18:30 Uhr an der KH.


----------



## peterbe (26. Oktober 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Morgen, Dienstag d. 27.10., Schlammschlacht Nightride im Feuchtbiotop Harburger Berge.
> Treffen um 18:30 Uhr an der KH.



Der Schlamm von unserer gestrigen Tour ist noch nicht angetrocknet, aber ich werde freu mich, morgen dabei zu sein und dem Rad eine komplette Schlammschicht zu verpassen. und ich muss sagen: der hier vielverschmähte Mountain King ist eigentlich ein empfehlenswerter Schlamm-Reifen!


----------



## NoWayRo (26. Oktober 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Morgen, Dienstag d. 27.10., Schlammschlacht Nightride im Feuchtbiotop Harburger Berge.
> Treffen um 18:30 Uhr an der KH.



Prima. Bin dabei. Ich bringe mein altes Schlammbike mit.


----------



## LowRider4711 (26. Oktober 2009)

um die Zeit bin ich beim Laternenumzug


----------



## hoedsch (27. Oktober 2009)

Wie immer im Herbst und Winter, ist die Streckenwahl entscheidend. Wenn man anfangs gleich in die größten Drecksuhlen fährt, ist der Rest der Tour auch kein Vergnügen mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclon (27. Oktober 2009)

ich verlass mich auf hoedschs weise Streckenführung und gehe davon aus, dass so keine erhöhte Schlammresistenz erforderlich ist. Ich werde daher mein Element ggf. ergänzt um Schutzbleche zum Einsatz bringen.


----------



## Kono (27. Oktober 2009)

LowRider4711 schrieb:


> um die Zeit bin ich beim Laternenumzug


In gewisser Hinsicht sind wir das heute Abend auch, nur eben ohne Grill und Spielmanzug...


----------



## Kono (28. Oktober 2009)

Mir hat der Nightride - Laternenumzug gestern echt Spaß gemacht und ich wäre auch gerne noch länger gefahren, aber unsere Kinder-zu-Bett-bring Oma wollte um halb Zehn gerne abgelöst werden und so musste ich die Runde dann frühzeitig Richtung Heimat abkürzen.
Hat jemand mal die Daten der gestrigen Runde und sind Roland und Gerhard eigentlich wohlbehalten wieder aufgetaucht?


----------



## NoWayRo (28. Oktober 2009)

32 km und 700 hm sind es geworden. Gerhard und ich sind direttissima zur KH gerauscht, nachdem wir den Anschluss verloren hatten (Gerhards HK-Tesla leuchtete vor Schreck ganz hektisch rot dabei...)


----------



## LowRider4711 (28. Oktober 2009)

tja, geht eben nix über meinen selbst gepimpten hochleistungs-drei-Teelicht-Brenner. Gestern ausprobiert. Ausleuchtungsbilder spare ich mir aber hier


----------



## hoedsch (28. Oktober 2009)

Ja gestern waren wir insgesamt 8 Leute und sind schön über die Trails gerollt.
Anfangs haben wir sogar noch einer Fotosession für das Bike-Magazin teilgenommen, dessen Redakteur zum Thema Nightride unterwegs war.


----------



## Kono (28. Oktober 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ja gestern waren wir insgesamt 8 Leute und sind schön über die Trails gerollt.
> Anfangs haben wir sogar noch einer Fotosession für das Bike-Magazin teilgenommen, dessen Redakteur zum Thema Nightride unterwegs war.


Hat Henri eigentlich irgendwas gesagt, in welcher Ausgabe der Artikel erscheinen soll? Und die Bilder von der Fotostrecke hätte ich auch so schon gerne mal gesehen, selbst wenn sie nicht veröffentlicht werden. Mal schauen, vielleicht ruft er mich ja nochmal an und dann kann ich Ihn ja direkt mal fragen.


----------



## hoedsch (28. Oktober 2009)

Nee Erscheinungstermin hat er nicht gesagt. Er will aber noch Fakten über die HaBe abfragen und verarbeiten. Dann müssen wir halt jetzt immer mal am Kiosk schauen, ob schon was drinsteht.


----------



## Kono (30. Oktober 2009)

Hey, unser Svenni ist im Fernsehen! Guckst du hier.
Und für welches Modell hast Du dich jetzt entschieden?


----------



## hoedsch (30. Oktober 2009)

Der ist doch überhaupt nicht zu Wort gekommen, da die Typen rechts ständig gequasselt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (2. November 2009)

Morgen (Di. 3.11.) 18:30 Uhr geht's wieder los.
Der Wettervorhersage nach soll es, wenn überhaupt, nur leicht regnen.
Also: Akkus aufladen und Schmutzfänger angebaut.
Kono

P.S. Es ist Winterpokal! Und natürlich gilt wieder das altbewährte Motto: Bei mittleren Tempo möglichst lange langsam fahren, wir wollen ja viele WP-Punkte sammeln .


----------



## NoWayRo (2. November 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Morgen (Di. 3.11.) 18:30 Uhr geht's wieder los.
> Bei mittleren Tempo möglichst lange langsam fahren... .



Arne hat eine liebnswürdige Art, das Wort Schlammschlacht zu umschreiben. Bin dabei.


----------



## Trailbiker66 (2. November 2009)

ich versuche es auch zu schaffen


----------



## peterbe (3. November 2009)

Nach einem ersten Wochenende im Schnee jetz wieder aus dem Höhentrainingslager zurück im Matsch; ich bin dabei, Peter


----------



## de_reu (3. November 2009)

Bin heute morgen schon komplett nass geworden; wenn ich nachher nicht wieder nass werde bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## de_reu (3. November 2009)

bin dabei, bis gleich!


----------



## hoedsch (3. November 2009)

Heute ging es mal wieder zu Zwölft los, um die rutschigen Trails zu erkunden.
Ich habe am Anfang auch gleich den Boden getestet, da an einer Stelle ein Baum lag, wo sonst noch nie einer lag und der im Dunkeln auch noch schlecht zu sehen war.
Leider gab es dann noch einen weiteren Sturz, der hoffentlich ohne große Verletzungen geblieben ist. Ich drück die Daumen.

Insgesamt sind wir 34 km und 650 Hm gefahren.


----------



## Kono (4. November 2009)

Roland hat es aber auch böse gerissen. Ich wünsche und hoffe das nichts schlimmeres nach kommt und das es Ihm gut geht. Aber wenn an einem Abend erstmal der Wurm drinne ist...
Trotzdem fand ich die Runde gestern eigentlich ganz schön und der kurze Moonshine-Ride im Fischbektal war doch cool, oder? Und die heutige schwere in meinen Beinen, deutet auch darauf hin, dass wir nicht gerade langsam unterwegs waren.
Also bis hoffentlich nächsten Dienstag


----------



## NoWayRo (4. November 2009)

Also erstmal zum medizinischen Teil: Ich habe eine "Blockierung" im Rücken davongetragen (dem muss wohl eine Blockierung im Kopf gestern abend vorausgegangen sein). Konkret ist dass so, dass meine gesamte obere Rücken- und Nackenmuskulatur gezerrt wurde und so fühlt es sich auch an. Die Wirbelsäule hat nichts abgekriegt. Behandlung besteht aus einem einmaligen "Einrenken". Dabei werden Muskeln und Wirbel mit fühlbarem "Knack" wieder in Position gebracht. Dazu das klassische Allerwelts-Knochen-Muskelschmerzmittel Diclofenac.

Ich denke, dass ich eine Woche pausieren werde. Mal sehen wie es nächsten Dienstag aussieht.

Vielen Dank an Peter und Delf, die mich wingmanmäßig nach Hause begleitet haben. Arne, ich hoffe Du hast Deine Jacke aufgefunden, ich hatte Dich so verstanden, dass ich sie an der KH zurrücklassen sollte. Dank auch dafür und an alle anderen für die Erste Hilfe.

Roland.


Erwähnenswert ist noch, dass mein Helm bei dem Sturz gebrochen ist, was ich erst heute Morgen bemerkt habe. Meine Kopfschmerzen deuten ebenfalls daraufhin, dass es da einen Schlag aufs Dach gegeben haben muss, auf jeden Fall ist der Aufprall effektiv abgefangen worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (4. November 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> P.S. Es ist Winterpokal! Und natürlich gilt wieder das altbewährte Motto: Bei *mittleren Tempo* *möglichst lange langsam* fahren, wir wollen ja viele WP-Punkte sammeln .



Ich weiß, langsam fahren ist auch Auslegungssache . Gestern hat es mich schon des öfteren ... wie soll ich sagen ... aus eurem Windschatten gerissen 

@Roland: Gute Besserung und dass du alsbald wieder fit wirst


----------



## peterbe (4. November 2009)

Roland, gute Besserung, ich wÃ¼rde als Augenzeuge deines Sturzes sagen: trotz der Verletzungen GlÃ¼ck gehabt â das sah schon ganz schÃ¶n bÃ¶se aus...


----------



## SvenniLiteville (5. November 2009)

...ja auch von mir gute Besserung, ich war zwar nicht direkter Zeuge aber wenn Du rechts von der Hauptwurzelspur gefahren sein solltest, dann sah der riesen Versatz mit der Korkenzieherwurzel davor schon sehr sehr böse aus...

Ja der Moonshineride war wirklich andächtig bis romantisch, starker Mond! Clemens hatte letztens schon ganz richtig bemerkt: "Petrus muss wohl MT-Biker sein"...

@Clemens: Ich hatte immer versucht mich zu Wort zu melden... aber Kai ist als Radiologe eben der "Dauervortrag" in Person, hi, hi, hi...


----------



## hoedsch (9. November 2009)

Ich bin morgen leider nicht dabei aber ihr werdet den Weg schon finden.


----------



## peterbe (10. November 2009)

Auch ich habe zu viel Arbeit und kann nicht mit euch durch den Matsch,

bin aber am Samstag für jeden Spaß zu haben


----------



## Kono (10. November 2009)

Ich hätte zwar Zeit, aber ich habe irgendwie keine Lust mich heute Abend bei nass kaltem Wetter und Regen durch den Morast zu kämpfen.
Ich schlage mal den Donnerstag, als Ausweichtermin für die Dienstagsrunde, vor und schauen wir übermorgen nochmal auf das Wetter...
Kono


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (10. November 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Ich hätte zwar Zeit, aber ich habe irgendwie keine Lust mich heute Abend bei nass kaltem Wetter und Regen durch den Morast zu kämpfen.
> Ich schlage mal den Donnerstag, als Ausweichtermin für die Dienstagsrunde, vor und schauen wir übermorgen nochmal auf das Wetter...
> Kono



...das klingt gut der Donnerstag


----------



## de_reu (10. November 2009)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> ...das klingt gut der Donnerstag



Moin, irgendwie fühlte sich Petrus wohl genötigt, noch einmal klarmachen zu müssen, das er _kein_ Mountainbiker ist .
Schade, aber Do. kann ich nicht, aber Sa..

CU De


----------



## Cyclon (10. November 2009)

och nöö!

ich habe gestern noch die Kette gepflegt, Reifendruck geprüft und Luft nachgefüllt,  Trinkblase gefüllt, Gloria eingepackt, Akkufüllstand gecheckt und Akku, Schutzblech, Regensachen, Überschuhe und Klamotten eingepackt, Element auseinandergebaut und verstaut und jetzt wollt ihr mich verschaukeln?

Na gut, ihr könnt ja auch am Donnerstag fahren. Ich hoffe jedoch, dass, falls es tatsächlich regnet - und das ist ja auch nicht sicher (ihr wisst ja, Petrus ist MT-Biker!) - es sich in Grenzen hält. Dann wird's bestimmt auch heute Spaß machen. Kommt noch jemand mit? Falls nicht würde ich nämlich nicht so auf die Zeit achten und evtl auch früher oder erst später losfahren.


----------



## Cyclon (10. November 2009)

ohh, der post lag hier wohl schon etwas länger rum.

Delf, hast du im Zweifel auch Lust auf eine Regentour?


----------



## de_reu (10. November 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> ohh, der post lag hier wohl schon etwas länger rum.
> 
> Delf, hast du im Zweifel auch Lust auf eine Regentour?



Geht so, Bei dem Wetter würde ich lieber heute mein Auto wegbringen, bevor ich morgen ne h früher aufstehe 

Fr. könnte ich?!

CU


----------



## NoWayRo (10. November 2009)

Auch ich entschuldige mich für heute. Bin mental noch nicht wieder bereit für die HaBes


----------



## Cyclon (10. November 2009)

seit 6h trübt der Blick aus dem Fenster jetzt langsam aber sicher auch meine Lust da raus zu fahren. Also heute lass ich das dann auch! vielleicht geh ich später noch etwas laufen.
Do/Fr ist bei mir leider diese Woche nix.


----------



## Cyclon (10. November 2009)

NoWayRo schrieb:


> Auch ich entschuldige mich für heute. Bin mental noch nicht wieder bereit für die HaBes



hier stand Mist - tut mir Leid


----------



## Kono (10. November 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich würde ich die Entschuldigung ja heute von jedem annehmen. Aber: was ist denn das für ein Grund?!?


Hättest du Rolands Abflug gesehen und/oder miterlebt, wüsstest Du warum er noch nicht wieder bereit ist. Also ich kann es gut verstehen.


----------



## Cyclon (10. November 2009)

oha!
du hast recht - das hatte ich im Moment nicht mehr parat! Den Kommentar hätte ich mir besser gespart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (12. November 2009)

Eigentlich müsste das Regenband bis heute Abend 18:30 Uhr durchgezogen sein...
Ich wollte heute Abend nämlich mal versuchen eine kleine Runde durch den nassen Wald zu drehen.
Jemand mit dabei?


----------



## SvenniLiteville (12. November 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste das Regenband bis heute Abend 18:30 Uhr durchgezogen sein...
> Ich wollte heute Abend nämlich mal versuchen eine kleine Runde durch den nassen Wald zu drehen.
> Jemand mit dabei?



ab 16:00h soll es wieder "schütten"  

Mal sehen, ich hätte Bewegung dringend nötig...


----------



## peterbe (12. November 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste das Regenband bis heute Abend 18:30 Uhr durchgezogen sein...
> Ich wollte heute Abend nämlich mal versuchen eine kleine Runde durch den nassen Wald zu drehen.
> Jemand mit dabei?



Wenn du niemanden findest: wir fahren um 19 Uhr in Altona, pn oder call me, wenn du Interesse hast!


----------



## de_reu (12. November 2009)

Bin Do.'s beim Hockey; Sa. wieder! Später Vormittag? 

CU de


----------



## hoedsch (12. November 2009)

Ich wollte heute auch noch fahren. Schauen wir mal, was das Wetter sagt.


----------



## Kono (12. November 2009)

Wird zwar knapp, aber eigentlich müsste das Regenband bis 18:30-19:00 Uhr durch sein...


----------



## Kono (12. November 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Wird zwar knapp, aber eigentlich müsste das Regenband bis 18:30-19:00 Uhr durch sein...



Sag ich doch, also auf zur Schlammschlacht. Ich bin um 18:30 Uhr an der KH.
Bis gleich


----------



## hoedsch (13. November 2009)

Die gestrige Rutschpartie brachte 33km und 600 Hm zustande. Es waren auch endlich mal wieder die jahreszeittypischen Mahlgeräusche des Antriebs zu hören.


----------



## Kono (13. November 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Es waren auch endlich mal wieder die jahreszeittypischen Mahlgeräusche des Antriebs zu hören.


Klemmende Umwerfer und hakende Schaltwerke inklusive. Dabei friert es noch nicht einmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (13. November 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Klemmende Umwerfer und hakende Schaltwerke inklusive. Dabei friert es noch nicht einmal...



Da hatten wir im Hamburger Westen eher Glück: a) Dank Rohloff keine Schaltungsprobleme... b) weniger Schlamm (war trotzdem genug...), dafür aber c) Scherben, (die milchgefüllte Schlauchlosmäntel zerreißen...)


----------



## Kono (16. November 2009)

Und Petrus ist doch Mountainbiker. Es soll morgen, Dienstag d. 17.11., den ganzen Tag nicht regnen. Perfekte Voraussetzungen also, um den schönen Tag mit einen schönen DOD-Nightride abzuschließen. Also 18:30 Uhr, wie gehabt, Start an der KH.
Bis morgen.


----------



## hoedsch (16. November 2009)

Prima, dann müssen wir nur die Strecke gut wählen (ohne Schlamm!).


----------



## peterbe (16. November 2009)

Ich bin dabei und glaube an eure Streckenwahl!


----------



## Trailbiker66 (16. November 2009)

bin auch dabei und hoffentlich ohne monsoondusche wie vorhin auf dem Heimweg  

Michael


----------



## Cyclon (16. November 2009)

bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (17. November 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> bin dabei



ich auch!


----------



## John Rico (17. November 2009)

Ich werd auch kommen und testen, wie lange meine Lampe noch durchhält.


----------



## hoedsch (17. November 2009)

Die heutige Tour brachte tatsächlich 15 Biker an den Start! Schönen Dank an alle Teilnehmer fürs disziplinierte Fahren, denn sonst hätte das nicht so gut geklappt.
34 km, 700Hm bei 14,5 km/h sind es geworden.


----------



## flansch09 (18. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
die Tour "heute" hat echt Spaß gebracht und wir haben viele neue Wege kennen gelernt. Was das Kommunizieren Verlorengegangener angeht, müssen wir noch üben. 
Ihr hattet eine Tour am Donnerstag in Altona angesprochen. Betrifft das wirklich eine MTB-Runde? Ob wir es zeitlich schaffen können wir noch nicht sagen, aber Interesse ist geweckt. Wann und wo wär's denn? 
Gruß H und F


----------



## jab (23. November 2009)

Moin allerseits,

am Sonntag hat ein Kumpel von mir wohl zwischen Karlstein und Segelflugplatz ein (halbes) Steckblech verloren. Falls ihr das auf eurer nächsten Abendrunde finden solltet sagt mir doch Bescheid.

Der tiefe Schlamm auf dem X-Weg hat übrigens (noch mit Blech!) echt Spaß gemacht...

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Cyclon (23. November 2009)

jab schrieb:


> Moin allerseits,
> 
> am Sonntag hat ein Kumpel von mir wohl zwischen Karlstein und Segelflugplatz ein (halbes) Steckblech verloren. Falls ihr das auf eurer nächsten Abendrunde finden solltet sagt mir doch Bescheid.
> 
> ...



Ist das dein Vorschlag, uns morgen dort auch in den Schlamm zu stürzen???
Das muss ich mir aber noch etwas überlegen, ob ich da morgen Lust drauf habe ....


----------



## jab (23. November 2009)

Cyclon schrieb:


> Ist das dein Vorschlag, uns morgen dort auch in den Schlamm zu stürzen???
> Das muss ich mir aber noch etwas überlegen, ob ich da morgen Lust drauf habe ....



...keine Angst, ich bin morgen nicht dabei und werde daher auch keine dummen Vorschläge machen. Hätte aber was, wenn da ein paar Leute im Dunklen etwas versteuern und baden gehen würden.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (23. November 2009)

N'Abend Jungs,
es soll morgen ab 16:00h schütten, was haltet Ihr von den beiden trockenen Tagen Mi oder Do?

Gruß Svenni


----------



## peterbe (23. November 2009)

Falls es nicht aus Kübeln gießt, würde ich morgen mein Schutzblech anstecken und einen Nightride wagen. Donnerstag kann man ja zusätzlich fahren...


----------



## Cyclon (24. November 2009)

Mi+Do bin ich im Süden unterwegs - also nix mit DODen.
Für morgen bin ich aber gerüstet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (24. November 2009)

Heute kann ich nicht kommen, da mal wieder Punktspielsaison ist. Falls ihr fahrt, wünsche ich euch viel Spaß.


----------



## John Rico (24. November 2009)

Ich bin leider auch raus, da mein Snowboard-Ausflug am WE in einem bandagiertes Handgelenk endete ...


----------



## peterbe (24. November 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ich bin leider auch raus, da mein Snowboard-Ausflug am WE in einem bandagiertes Handgelenk endete ...



Gute Besserung, aber war es nicht so, dass dein letzter Ausflug in die Skihalle auch schon mit üblen Blessuren endete? Ich empfehle echten Schnee, der ist besonders frisch gefallen weicher!


----------



## John Rico (24. November 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, aber war es nicht so, dass dein letzter Ausflug in die Skihalle auch schon mit üblen Blessuren endete? Ich empfehle echten Schnee, der ist besonders frisch gefallen weicher!



Danke!
Da musst du was verwechseln, letztes Jahr in Bispingen war bis auf etwas Muskelkater alles gut.
Hauptsache ich muss nicht wieder 8 Wochen mit Gips rumlaufen, wie vor zwei Jahren ...


----------



## Cyclon (24. November 2009)

bin heute doch trotz aktueller Regenfreiheit raus ... 
Peter (sonst noch wer?): viel Spaß!


----------



## peterbe (24. November 2009)

Allein im Wald möchte ich heute nicht sein, also zieh ich mir meine Regensachen an und fahr ne kleine Runde Straße


----------



## de_reu (24. November 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Falls es nicht aus Kübeln gießt, würde ich morgen mein Schutzblech anstecken und einen Nightride wagen. Donnerstag kann man ja zusätzlich fahren...



Wenn Do. gutes Wetter ist, bin ich dabei; sonst beim Hockey

CU


----------



## Kono (24. November 2009)

Infl.A H1N1, oink oink.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sorry bin diese Woche raus. Könnte ggf. Samstag eine Rekonvaleszensrunde einschieben/gebrauchen


----------



## flansch09 (24. November 2009)

Moin, 
trotz des schlechten Wetters werd ich um 18:30 an der KH sein und eine Runde durch den Wald fahren. Es kommt noch einer, also wären wir schon zu zweit. 
Gruß, Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (25. November 2009)

...jemand heute Lust den Nightride nachzuholen?
Heute ist aktuel regenfreiheit angesagt, morgen wohl nun doch nicht, da wird es wieder ab 16:00h regnen...


----------



## helgeb (25. November 2009)

... ich bin dabei!


----------



## g_mtb (25. November 2009)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## flansch09 (25. November 2009)

Ich komme auch!


----------



## SvenniLiteville (25. November 2009)

...lso dann 18:30h wie immer an der KH?


----------



## Kono (30. November 2009)

Morgen soll sogar das Wetter mal wieder mitspielen, zumindest von oben her soll es ja trocken bleiben. 
Also 18:30 Uhr KH!
Gruß
Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (30. November 2009)

Und du bist wieder fit und mit dabei! Das freut mich, ich pack meinen Singlespeeder ein, auf dass du nicht zu steile Rampen aussuchst!


----------



## Kono (1. Dezember 2009)

Sechs Helden trotzten heute den minus Graden. Bei Temperaturen um die -1°C wurden 31km und 650hm gefahren. Wolkenloser Himmel, voller Mond, klare Luft; Bikerherz was willst du mehr. Obwohl die Daten es nicht so widerspiegeln, war es heute doch recht anstrengend. Zumindest bin ich ganz schön platt.


----------



## peterbe (1. Dezember 2009)

Dem kann ich wenig hinzufügen: meine Füße sind immer noch kalt und die Beine schwer.


----------



## Kono (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe morgen (Di. 8.12.) "Kinder-Zu-Bett-Bring-Dienst" und kann daher nicht mitfahren. Außerdem ist leichter Regen vorhergesagt.
Kann ich jemanden für einen Mittwochs Nightride begeistern ?


----------



## peterbe (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann Mittwoch nicht und würde morgen fahren. Leichter Regen sollte zur Zeit kein Hinderungsgrund sein...


----------



## Cyclon (7. Dezember 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich kann Mittwoch nicht und würde morgen fahren. Leichter Regen sollte zur Zeit kein Hinderungsgrund sein...


----------



## hoedsch (7. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt, der Schlamm steht heute schon so hoch, dass weiterer Regen am Dienstag auch nicht mehr schaden kann. Ich habe heute genug gewühlt und verzichte morgen.


----------



## Cyclon (7. Dezember 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Stimmt, der Schlamm steht heute schon so hoch, dass weiterer Regen am Dienstag auch nicht mehr schaden kann. Ich habe heute genug gewühlt und verzichte morgen.



Clemens, ich dachte, Schlammprobleme wären nur eine Frage weiser Streckenwahl?


----------



## hoedsch (8. Dezember 2009)

Ja, ich hatte nach ein paar neuen winterbefahrbaren Strecken gesucht, die nicht in der Fischbeker oder Neugrabener Heide liegen. Leider im Moment wenig zu machen, man versinkt in den Löchern.
Fazit: Alles meiden, was mit Rosen beginnt und mit Garten endet.


----------



## helgeb (8. Dezember 2009)

18:30 - KH - werde dort sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailbiker66 (8. Dezember 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Ich habe morgen (Di. 8.12.) "Kinder-Zu-Bett-Bring-Dienst" und kann daher nicht mitfahren. Außerdem ist leichter Regen vorhergesagt.
> Kann ich jemanden für einen Mittwochs Nightride begeistern ?



Hallo Arne,

ich würde mitfahren,wenn es nicht regnet 

Gruß Michael


----------



## hoedsch (8. Dezember 2009)

Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> ich würde mitfahren,wenn es nicht regnet


Dem schließe ich mich auch an. Hoffen wir aufs Wetter.


----------



## peterbe (8. Dezember 2009)

Wir hatten heute zu dritt einen schönen DOD-Nightride, erst durch die feuchte Haake, dann durch den nassen Wald beim Wildpark, hinauf durch den Schlamm auf den Hasselbröck (?), über Tempelberg mit einer kleinen Runde Paul Roth über schwere Böden zurück: 32 km, 600 hm und ca. 2:15. Dank Eingang keine Probleme mit zugebackenen Schaltungen... ganz schön schlammig der Wald.


----------



## Kono (9. Dezember 2009)

Hasselbrack!
Na, dann machen wir heute nochmal eine Kontrollfahrt .
Bis nachher


----------



## Trailbiker66 (9. Dezember 2009)

ich bin für heut abend raus , nutze jetzt schon die freie Zeit

Gruß Michael


----------



## Kono (9. Dezember 2009)

Kurz vor 20:00 Uhr setzte der Nieselregen ein. "Einweich-Programm" resümierte Svenni und recht hatte er. Das machte keinen Spaß. Schade eigentlich. Trotzdem sind 27km und 600hm zusammen gekommen.


----------



## hoedsch (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich fand das gut. Und nur mit wenig Schlamm!


----------



## Kono (14. Dezember 2009)

Morgen wieder bei minus Graden!
18:30 Uhr KH. Freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## peterbe (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin dabei und zieh mich mal wärmer an, habe mir Sonntag auf dem Land die Füße blau gefroren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailbiker66 (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich versuch es auch zu schaffen


----------



## Cyclon (15. Dezember 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> Kurz vor 20:00 Uhr setzte der Nieselregen ein. "Einweich-Programm" resümierte Svenni und recht hatte er. Das machte keinen Spaß. Schade eigentlich. Trotzdem sind 27km und 600hm zusammen gekommen.



wärt ihr besser Dienstag mitgekommen ...  (Kono, ich weiß, _du _hattest keine Wahl).

Morgen bin ich dabei


----------



## Kono (16. Dezember 2009)

Bei frostigen Temperaturen knapp unter dem Gefrierpunkt wurden gestern immerhin und schließlich 36km und 800hm zusammen gestrampelt.

Nächsten Dienstag (22.12.) wollten wir dann mal in den Stoof Mudders Kroog, auf ein Glühwein, ein Bier und/oder eine Schippe Bratkartoffeln, einkehren. Start vielleicht dann etwas frühen, z.B. 18:00 Uhr, so das wir gegen 20:00 - 20:30 Uhr einkehren können.
Schreibt doch mal kurz was Ihr davon halten und ob Ihr könnt, usw. usf...
Gruß
Kono


----------



## hoedsch (16. Dezember 2009)

Nee, so war das nicht geplant. Start ist, wie immer um 18:30 Uhr. Irgendwie fehlte mir auch schon, dass dieses Jahr noch keiner den Termin umlegen wollte.
Die zweite Bedingung war, dass das Wetter passabel ist und sich für eine Einkehr eignet, z.B. so wie gestern.
Drittens muss der Stoof Mudders Kroog an diesem Tag auch für das allgemeine Publikum geöffnet sein, da die mitunter geschlossene Veranstaltungen haben. Ich werde da mal anrufen und prüfen, ob der Laden am Dienstag überhaupt auf ist.


----------



## Kono (16. Dezember 2009)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlte mir auch schon, dass dieses Jahr noch keiner den Termin umlegen wollte.


War ja nur ein Vorschlag...


----------



## g_mtb (16. Dezember 2009)

Für warme Zehen:
https://www.boc24.de/p/AP1-HOT-POWER-toe-warmer____47536_11560__11512


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (16. Dezember 2009)

Interesantes Teil, das ja zu helfen scheint. D.h. aber auch, dass man auf jeder Tour 4 verheizt? MTB war halt noch nie billig.


----------



## g_mtb (17. Dezember 2009)

Es befinden sich immer zwei Pads in einer Packung. Insofern halten sich die Kosten in Höhe von 2  noch in Grenzen. Dafür sind die Zehen nach der Tour dann aber auch nicht blau gefroren... Eine Alternative könnten auch Füsslinge aus Neopren aus dem Surf- und Tauchsport (natürlich ohne Flossen ) sein.
Ich werde auf der nächten Tour mal meine 5mm Neopren Tauchhandschuhe ausprobieren...


----------



## hoedsch (17. Dezember 2009)

Bei den Bodenverhältnissen der letzten Woche sind doch die Flossen nicht schlecht. Also nicht abschneiden!


----------



## tora (17. Dezember 2009)

Moin!

Neopren kannst Du vergessen! Durch die Verdunstung an der Oberfläche wird das saukalt. Das funktioniert nur unter Wasser als Isolierschicht.
Ich hab das vor 30 Jahren mal mit ner Taucherjacke auf dem Mokick ausprobiert. Es ist mir bis heute in Erinnerung geblieben, weil ich gefroren habe wie ein Schneider. Funktionsfaser zum Abtransport der Feuchtigkeit von der Haut nach außen mit ner atmungsaktiven Folie oben drüber funktioniert meiner Erfahrung nach am besten.

Gruß,
Torsten


----------



## Kono (17. Dezember 2009)

tora schrieb:


> ...atmungsaktiven Folie oben drüber...


= perforierte Mülltüte?


----------



## tora (17. Dezember 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> = perforierte Mülltüte?



Falls Deine Mülltüten aus solchem Material (http://www.funktionstextilien.de/content/view/54/122/) bestehen, ja


----------



## g_mtb (17. Dezember 2009)

In Hemmoor schaffe ich es so ungefähr 30 Minuten bei 4 bis 8 Grad Celsius bis meine Hände erste Erfrierungserscheinungen zeigen. Ich probiere es trotzdem... meine Hände werden in einer warmen Flüssigkeit schwimmen


----------



## helgeb (21. Dezember 2009)

Morgen (Di.) - 18:30 Uhr - KH
F. und ich werden da sein.


----------



## g_mtb (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin morgen nicht dabei. Ich wünschen allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.
Gerhard


----------



## Kono (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin heute dabei. Aber warten wir erstmal ab, was uns das Wetter heute so bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich hoffe, ich werde es heute schaffen, rechtzeitig zu sein. Was ist mit Stoof Mutters Kroog?


----------



## Cyclon (22. Dezember 2009)

Ja, was ist mit Stoov Mudders Kroog?
und bleibt es bei 18:30?


----------



## hoedsch (22. Dezember 2009)

So, wir treffen uns heute zum Schneesport mit Rädern, den wir um 20:30 Uhr weihnachtlich ausklingen lassen. Tisch ist reserviert.
Bitte versucht pünktlich zu kommen, und kalkuliert die Anfahrtszeit großzügig. Start ist wie immer um 18:30 Uhr.


----------



## Cyclon (22. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Kono (22. Dezember 2009)




----------



## SvenniLiteville (22. Dezember 2009)

...bin 15:30h beim Zahnarzt, wenn der mich leben läßt, bin ich dabei!!!

LG Svenni


----------



## hoedsch (22. Dezember 2009)

Heute hatten wir endlich mal richtig viel Schnee, der das Treten sehr anstrengend machte. Trotzdem sind am Ende noch 26km bei 450 Hm zusammen gekommen, auch wenn es sich wie 1000 Hm angefühlt hat.
Einige Trails wurden von uns heute zuerst befahren, nur ein Hase hatte sich schon im Schnee verewigt. Andere Trails, die eigentlich nicht so steil sind, sind wir heute kaum rauf gekommen.
Zum Glück gab es dann noch Stärkung in Form einer Grünkohlplatte, die zum Ende der Tour im Stoof Mudders Kroog serviert wurde.


----------



## Cyclon (22. Dezember 2009)

ist Grünkohlessen nicht auch eine Alternativsportart? - ich bin sowas von platt ...


----------



## Kono (23. Dezember 2009)

Meine Beine sind auch total schwer. Ganz ohne Grünkohlessen. Das war schon eine sehr anstrengende Runde gestern, aber auch eine sehr schöne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jab (23. Dezember 2009)

Moin allerseits,

mich würde mal interessieren, wie die Schneeverhältnisse auf den Forstwegen in der Haake sind. Wenn die Spaziergänger die Wege gut präparieren, hat man da nämlich super Skatingloipen. Ist alles schön breit festgetreten oder gibt es eher schmale Pfade durch den Schnee? 

Grüße, Jan


----------



## peterbe (24. Dezember 2009)

Bin heute eine längere Runde gefahren, tollste Schneeverhältnisse zum Biken, allerdings nicht geeignet zum Skaten: schmale, festgetretene Pfade; wunderbar auch der Stufenwaldweg, den bin ich noch nie bei so guten Bedingungen gefahren. Euch ein schönes Fest und demnächst wieder tolle Touren!


----------



## Trailbiker66 (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr

Michael


----------



## John Rico (1. Januar 2010)

Auch von mir ein Frohes Neues Jahr! 

Sven


----------



## peterbe (5. Januar 2010)

Heute, 18.30 KH Schneesport. Fahren, bis die Füße weh tun vor Kälte...


----------



## mike-on-a-bike (5. Januar 2010)

Etwas OT, ich frage trotzdem mal: Wo sind denn die guten Rodelstrecken in den Habes? Wäre mit den Kindern jetzt mal ins Fischbektal gezogen, gibt's was geeigneteres? Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (5. Januar 2010)

Moin Jungs,

ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes, gesundes und verletzungsfreies, neues Jahr 2010!!!

Delf und ich sind wieder heil aus Flims zurück und ich werde versuchen nachher pünktlich an der KH zu sein. Hab zwei Kilo mehr mitgebracht, mal sehen, ob ich die wieder runter bekomme... 

Gruß Svenni


----------



## peterbe (5. Januar 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Heute, 18.30 KH Schneesport. Fahren, bis die Füße weh tun vor Kälte...


Tja, zu früh gefreut, muss leider absagen. Peter


----------



## flansch09 (5. Januar 2010)

Ich werde da sein.
Gruß, Felix


----------



## peterbe (9. Januar 2010)

Delf und ich werden morgen um 12.30 KH für 2h unsere Spuren in den Schnee fräsen


----------



## Superflyer (9. Januar 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Delf und ich werden morgen um 12.30 KH für 2h unsere Spuren in den Schnee fräsen



Ich werde morgen auch mal vorbei kommen. Den Phillip hab auch versucht an zufunken, meldet sich aber nicht. 
Dann bis Morgen 12.30 Kärtner Hütte. 


Gruß der Superflyer


----------



## Kono (11. Januar 2010)

Morgen (Di. 12.1.) 18:30 Uhr KH. Mal schauen was was uns Daisy so feines beschehrt hat .
Gruß Kono


----------



## peterbe (11. Januar 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Morgen (Di. 12.1.) 18:30 Uhr KH. Mal schauen was was uns Daisy so feines beschehrt hat .
> Gruß Kono



Da bin ich aber dabei, bei der Waldbeschauung!


----------



## Cyclon (12. Januar 2010)

bin heute leider nicht mit dabei


----------



## Kono (13. Januar 2010)

Gestern Abend waren Helge, Felix, Peter und meine Wenigkeit satte 2 Stunden unterwegs. 23km haben wir den z.T. sehr tief verschneiten Wegen  abgerungen. Selten so viel geschoben auf einer Dienstagsrunde und das auf gerader Strecke .
Gruß
Kono


----------



## peterbe (18. Januar 2010)

Dienstag, 18.30, KH, durch den schmelzenden Schnee quälen. Aber nur, wenn es nicht so gießt wie hier grade vor der Tür...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (19. Januar 2010)

Probieren kann man es ja mal, es ist zumindest "nur" mit leichtem Schneefall zu rechnen. Aber schauen wir nachher erst mal was die Wege so hergeben und wie weit wir kommen .
Bis gleich.


----------



## helgeb (19. Januar 2010)

ich werde kommen


----------



## flansch09 (19. Januar 2010)

ich bin auch dabei


----------



## peterbe (19. Januar 2010)

Immer diese Scheiss Jobtermine, ich bin raus für heute.


----------



## pixelquantec (19. Januar 2010)

Na da viel Spass.
Hab gerade im Niendorfer Gehege angetestet: No Way !! 10 cm tiefer Schneematsch und einfach kein vorankommen. Bin dann lieber auf feuchten Asphalt gerollt.


----------



## Kono (20. Januar 2010)

Auch das ist Dienstagsrunde: geschätzte 700m weit sind wir gefahren im 5-10cm tiefen Schneematsch. Fahrtechnik wie bei der Paris-Dakar auf den Sanddünen war angesagt, blos nicht langsamer werden, stehen bleiben oder irgendwelche Lenkbewegungen machen. Ansonsten sackt man sofort ein. Kein vorrankommen, absolut unfahrbar.


----------



## peterbe (20. Januar 2010)

Puh, Arne, da bin ich ja froh gewesen, im Jobtermin versackt zu sein... Euch Helden Respekt! Zum Glück habt ihr die Paris-Dakar nicht ganz kopiert und jubelnde Zuschauer totgefahren...


----------



## SvenniLiteville (20. Januar 2010)

Moin Jungs,

na das hört sich echt ätzend an! Ab morgen soll es wieder frieren, dann sind wohl Spikes angesagt?
Ich habe mir leider vorletzten Samstag beim Hockey einen Muskelfaserriss zugezogen und werde am WE mal vorsichtig aufs Ergometer steigen, um zu testen, ob schon was geht... :-(   Schade ich hatte so schön wenig Winterspeck angesetzt...

CU Svenni


----------



## Kono (20. Januar 2010)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> na das hört sich echt ätzend an! Ab morgen soll es wieder frieren, dann sind wohl Spikes angesagt?


Das war ätzend! Aber wenn das, was ich da gestern gesehen habe, so wieder fest friert... dann gute Nacht. Bleibt zu hoffen das möglichst viel, möglichst eben abschmilzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flansch09 (21. Januar 2010)

Moin,
hat jemand Lust (heute 18:30Uhr, KH) den Nightride vom Dienstag nachzuholen?


----------



## peterbe (23. Januar 2010)

Für die, die auch mal im hellen fahren wollen: Sonntag 11.30 KH Schneetour


----------



## Kono (23. Januar 2010)

Meine Frau "kränkelt" z.Zt. etwas. Versuche zu kommen, wartet aber nicht auf mich.
BTW. Zieht euch WARM an, es sind Temperaturen um die -10°C Vorhergesagt...


----------



## Kono (24. Januar 2010)

Ich melde mich für heute ab.
1. Ist es mir entschieden zu kalt  und
2. geht es mir heute nicht so richtig wirklich gut.
Hoffentlich wird es bald mal wieder wärmer und euch wünsche ich eine Sturz freie Runde.
Gruß
Kono


----------



## peterbe (24. Januar 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Ich melde mich für heute ab.
> 1. Ist es mir entschieden zu kalt



Ja Arne, da hattest du recht: es war heute entschieden zu kalt; nichts desto trotz war es eine schöne, anstrengende, sturzfreie Runde: fast 2:30h, ca 33 km und vielleicht 500 hm. Die meisten Wege waren toll griifig befahrbar, einzig Panzertrail und Heide waren eine Mischung aus Schneeverwehungen und Eis, dazu auf dem Segelflugplatz und in der Heide ein beschissen kalter Ostwind. Bis Dienstag soll das Wetter ein wenig wärmer werden, dann können wir noch einen schönen Nightride auf Schnee machen, dann soll es anfangen zu tauen


----------



## Kalles (24. Januar 2010)

Moin od. Malzeit 
Leider gibt es auch unter den Radlern noch einige , die meinen einen super Deal gemacht zu haben , indem sie einfach RÃ¤der klauen. Ich wage es zu bezweifeln, das man mit geklauten RÃ¤dern glÃ¼cklich wird u. beim Radeln vor Freude Pippi aus den Augen quillt.

Ich bin jetzt auf eure Hilfe angewiesen, denn man hat mir ein Stumpjumper FSR Pro Carbon Gr.XL u. ein Epic Fsr Marathon Carbon Gr.L, Farbe Carbon silver, geklaut. Der Stumpi hat die Farbe Carbon/schwarz mit goldene Streifen u. braune Felgen. Das Rad stammt aus dem Modelljahr 2009 u. trÃ¤gt die Rahmen Nr.STQ48C0021. Das Epic von 2009 hat die Rahmen Nr. STAB38C0737.
Der Verkaufspreis liegt jeweils bei 4799,-â¬.
Da der Stumpi ein sehr groÃes Rad ist, fÃ¼r Fahrer ab 1,9m GrÃ¶Ãe, mÃ¼Ãte es schnell auffallen, auch das Epic, welches in der Farbe u. AusfÃ¼hrung sehr selten ist.
Fotos von den RÃ¤dern sind auf Kalles Bikertreff zu sehen.
Sachdienliche Hinweise nehmen wir gerne entgegen, es wird nicht euer Schaden sein, also Augen auf. 

Meine Tel. Nr. 01753726047

GruÃ Kalles 
__________________


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loli.. (24. Januar 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ja Arne, da hattest du recht: es war heute entschieden zu kalt; nichts desto trotz war es eine schöne, anstrengende, sturzfreie Runde: fast 2:30h, ca 33 km und vielleicht 500 hm. Die meisten Wege waren toll griifig befahrbar, einzig Panzertrail und Heide waren eine Mischung aus Schneeverwehungen und Eis, dazu auf dem Segelflugplatz und in der Heide ein beschissen kalter Ostwind. Bis Dienstag soll das Wetter ein wenig wärmer werden, dann können wir noch einen schönen Nightride auf Schnee machen, dann soll es anfangen zu tauen



Ich war heute um 11:32 an der KH um mit zu fahren, aber irgendwie wart ihr wohl schon weg. Hab dann noch bis Viertel vor gewartet aber dann wurde mir langsam echt kalt. 
Naja, wäre eh kein großer Spaß gewesen, mir ist unterwegs die VR-Bremse ausgefallen, weil der Hebel sich in seine Einzelteile zerlegen musste wovon einige noch irgendwo draußen rumfliegen... 
Hab dann ein wenig gebastelt und bin dann Frontbremse only gefahren, was normalerweise ja kein Stress ist, bei dem Schnee war es aber grenzwertig.

Gruß, Lorenz

@Kalles Hab zwar nichts sachdienliches zu sagen, aber du hast mein Beileid!


----------



## Kono (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

wie Ihr sicherlich schon gemerkt habt, sind die Temperaturen draußen z.Zt. etwas im Keller. Länger als 2 Stunden auf dem Fahrrad sind eine echte Quälerei, besonders für die Füße .
Ich hätte da einen Alternativvorschlag für den Dienstag: Schlittschuhlaufen auf der Außenmühle bei Nacht.
Parkplatz und Treffpunkt: Hier
Ein paar LED-Lampen zum ausleuchten der Eisfläche müssten noch beigesteuert werden. Etwas Glühwein (Helge,Felix -> Kocher?) vielleicht auch noch und natürlich die eigenen Schlittschuhe. Da das Eis noch nicht von den Behörden zum Begehen freigegeben ist, wäre das Betreten des Eises natürlich auf eigene Gefahr.
Schreibt doch mal, was Ihr davon halten.
Gruß
Kono


----------



## Kalles (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

hier sind noch  Bilder der gestohlenen Fahrräder:


geklaute Bikes
Schon mal vielen Dank fürs Augen aufhalten.

www.radsport-schriewer.de

Kalle


----------



## peterbe (25. Januar 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wie Ihr sicherlich schon gemerkt habt, sind die Temperaturen draußen z.Zt. etwas im Keller. Länger als 2 Stunden auf dem Fahrrad sind eine echte Quälerei, besonders für die Füße .
> Ich hätte da einen Alternativvorschlag für den Dienstag: Schlittschuhlaufen auf der Außenmühle bei Nacht.
> ...



Es könnte sein, dass morgen der letzte eisige Schnee-Abend vor Tauwetter ist, und bei Tauwetter werden wir definitif ne Woche nicht in den Wald, wenn oben auf dem durchgefrorenen Boden das Wasser steht. (Clemens und ich haben es im letzten Jahr mal probiert und haben fast den ganzen Abend geschoben...) ich finde die Außenmühlen Schlittschuh-Aktion zwar ganz sympatisch, aber ich glaube, mich reizt der Wald mehr. (Vor allem, weil der Schnee zur Zeit so wunderbar griffig ist!)


----------



## flansch09 (25. Januar 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> ...Schlittschuhlaufen auf der Außenmühle bei Nacht. ...Da das Eis noch nicht von den Behörden zum Begehen freigegeben ist, wäre das Betreten des Eises natürlich auf eigene Gefahr.
> Kono


Moin,
die Idee mit dem Schlittschuhlaufen ist super! 
Allerdings waren die Zulaufteiche der Außenmühle vor kurzem noch eisfrei. Ich werde daher das Eis noch nicht betreten.
Wenn ichs schaff bin ich bei der Waldtour dabei.


----------



## Cyclon (25. Januar 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Es könnte sein, dass morgen der letzte eisige Schnee-Abend vor Tauwetter ist, und bei Tauwetter werden wir definitif ne Woche nicht in den Wald, wenn oben auf dem durchgefrorenen Boden das Wasser steht. (Clemens und ich haben es im letzten Jahr mal probiert und haben fast den ganzen Abend geschoben...) ich finde die Außenmühlen Schlittschuh-Aktion zwar ganz sympatisch, aber ich glaube, mich reizt der Wald mehr. (Vor allem, weil der Schnee zur Zeit so wunderbar griffig ist!)



Mich reizt der Wald auch mehr - zumal in Ermangelung von Schlittschuhen.
Bin morgen rechtzeitig (!!) abfahrtbereit.


----------



## Kono (26. Januar 2010)

War ja nur ein Vorschlag 
OK, dann Morgen 18:30 Uhr an der KH wie immer.


----------



## jab (26. Januar 2010)

Moin allerseits,

auch wenn ihr das Schlittschuhlaufen gerade abgesagt habt: Das Eis ist definitiv dick genug. Am Sonnabend habe ich an drei Stellen gemessen, davon zwei offensichtliche Schwachstellen, erst vor kurzem zugefrorene Löcher. Ergebnis: 13 cm, die dünnen Stellen 10 und 8 cm. Und durch diese ehemaligen Löcher würden nicht mal Kleinkinder passen wenn das Eis brechen sollte (was nur mit brutaler Gewalt zu bewerkstelligen wäre). Wer es darauf anlegt, kann allerdings direkt am Ufer an kleinen Zuflüssen nach wie vor nasse Füße bekommen.

Die von der Umweltbehörde vorgesehenen 20 cm sind absoluter Unsinn (bis vor kurzem waren es noch 14 cm, es hat da bestimmt viele Unfälle gegeben...). Das ist nicht einmal dann nötig, wenn Horden um Glühweinstände Polka tanzen, geschweige denn zum Schlittschulaufen! Aber Behörden arbeiten halt nach dem Hauptsache-es-kann-mir-keiner-was-Prinzip.

Die Eisoberfläche auf dem Teich ist allerdings etwas sturzgefährlich, besonders im Dunkeln, wenn man die vielen Unebenheiten nicht rechtzeitig sieht. Das liegt daran, dass die Oberfläche überwiegend aus gefrorenem Schneematsch besteht.

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Kono (26. Januar 2010)

jab schrieb:


> Die von der Umweltbehörde vorgesehenen 20 cm sind absoluter Unsinn (bis vor kurzem waren es noch 14 cm, es hat da bestimmt viele Unfälle gegeben...)


Nach dem Artikel in der harburg-aktuell.de sind es "nur" 15cm. Aber die 15cm beziehen sich auf die "mindest Kerneis dicke". Ist aber eigentlich völlig schnurz. Das Eis der Außenmühle ist längst dick genug für eine "normale" Anzahl Eisläufer und hat am Samstag die 15 Leute, inklusive meiner 100kg, locker und ohne knack Geräusche getragen. Die Behörden können natürlich dem Hornbacher keine Freigabe erteilen wenn man nicht 100%ig sicher ist. Dabei muß man natürlich bedenken, das so eine "Winterzauber" Feier gleich 10.000de von Leuten aufs Eis lockt und das ist natürlich eine ganz andere Belastung.


----------



## peterbe (26. Januar 2010)

Heute war es glaube ich der kälteste Nightride des Jahres ca. -11°. Die Trails waren teilweise schön griffig, auf den größeren Wegen allerdings sauglatte Rinnen. Bis auf einen kleinen Rutscher sind wir zu viert sturzfrei 23 km in 1:45 bei immerhin über 400 hm gefahren. Hat Spaß gemacht, war aber sau, sau, saukalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (27. Januar 2010)

Schönes Bild. War aber auch extrem kalt gestern.
Der eingefrorene Freilauf taut jetzt im Keller wieder auf. Da muß ich heute Abend erstmal rein schauen, wieso der blockiert ist.


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Heute war es glaube ich der kälteste Nightride des Jahres ca. -11°. Die Trails waren teilweise schön griffig, auf den größeren Wegen allerdings sauglatte Rinnen. Bis auf einen kleinen Rutscher sind wir zu viert sturzfrei 23 km in 1:45 bei immerhin über 400 hm gefahren. Hat Spaß gemacht, war aber sau, sau, saukalt.



Identische Bedingungen wie am Sonntag morgen nur mit anderer Belichtung!


----------



## D3KO (27. Januar 2010)

Moin!
Ich wohn direkt gegenüber der Außenmühle, da herrscht jetzt schon reger Betrieb tagsüber. Wenn ihr wollt schau ich morgen mal nach der Eidsdecke, damit auch jedem Skeptiker die Angst genommen wird 
LG


----------



## peterbe (2. Februar 2010)

Moin,

wollen wir uns heute durch Harburgisch-Sibirien quälen? 18.30 KH und mal sehen, was der Neuschnee mit den Trails gemacht hat.


----------



## hoedsch (2. Februar 2010)

Die platt getretenen Hauptwege sind durch den neuen Schneebelag wieder gut begehbar (wenn das jetzt nicht noch sehr viel höher wird). Abseits der Hauptwege sieht es aber eher abenteuerlich aus.
Ich teste die Wege täglich, leider nur zu Fuß.


----------



## helgeb (2. Februar 2010)

Bis jetzt liegen hier ca. 10cm Neuschnee. Und es schneit bei milden +1°c.


> heute durch Harburgisch-Sibirien quälen? 18.30 KH


... Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## flansch09 (2. Februar 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (2. Februar 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wollen wir uns heute durch Harburgisch-Sibirien quälen? 18.30 KH und mal sehen, was der Neuschnee mit den Trails gemacht hat.



also wenn Ihr meint das macht Sinn!
Ich bin Samstag 2,5std lang beinah wahnsinnig geworden und hatte danch dann 5std in den Beinen. War auch nicht ungefährlich und das im Hellen!

Na ich schau mal raus...


----------



## Cyclon (2. Februar 2010)

also...... - ich wäre ja gerne mitgekommen, habe auch alles schön eingepackt etc.... - 
aber bei dem Regen und dem daher zu erwartenden Matsch???
nein danke!!! ich fahr jetzt nachhause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (2. Februar 2010)

Ob ihr gut daran getan habt, nicht dabei zu sein, mögen andere entscheiden; wir hatten zu viert einen krassen Matschschneetrip durch 15 cm schweren Schnee, bergan viel geschoben, bergab Skigefahren, dennoch fast 1:45 unterwegs gewesen und Spaß gehabt! (Immerhin war es der wärmste Nightride in diesem Jahr!)


----------



## Deleted 15311 (2. Februar 2010)

Respekt,kann ich nachvollziehen...machtn Heidenspaß!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## SvenniLiteville (3. Februar 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ob ihr gut daran getan habt, nicht dabei zu sein, mögen andere entscheiden; wir hatten zu viert einen krassen Matschschneetrip durch 15 cm schweren Schnee, bergan viel geschoben, bergab Skigefahren, dennoch fast 1:45 unterwegs gewesen und Spaß gehabt! (Immerhin war es der wärmste Nightride in diesem Jahr!)



Hi Jungs,
großen Respekt auch von mir, ich war auf'm Weg zu Euch aber als ich um 18:30h man gerade die Elbbrücken erreicht hatte, bin ich Veddel umgedreht und hatte leider keine Eurer Handynummern dabei, sorry! Ich hoffe nicht, dass Ihr gewartet hattet...

Übrigens ich hab es nach über 5 Monaten endlich mal geschafft die Bilder von der Alta Rezia Tour von Delf und mir in ein Album zu stellen... 

CU Svenni


----------



## de_reu (3. Februar 2010)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> großen Respekt auch von mir, ich war auf'm Weg zu Euch aber als ich um 18:30h man gerade die Elbbrücken erreicht hatte, bin ich Veddel umgedreht und hatte leider keine Eurer Handynummern dabei, sorry! Ich hoffe nicht, dass Ihr gewartet hattet...
> 
> Übrigens ich hab es nach über 5 Monaten endlich mal geschafft die Bilder von der Alta Rezia Tour von Delf und mir in ein Album zu stellen...
> ...



Meine No. hättest du gehabt!


----------



## SvenniLiteville (4. Februar 2010)

de_reu schrieb:


> Meine No. hättest du gehabt!



sorry Delf nicht mal Deine! Hatte das kl. Nokia mit...  

Meld Dich morgen mal bei mir!

CU Svenni


----------



## peterbe (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo DOD-Jungs, wie sieht es mit morgen aus? Probieren wir einen Nightride oder ist das ohne Spikes sinnlos? Kann ich von hier schwer abschätzen. Habe allerdings bei Willy einen Bodenbericht abgefragt, der will morgen früh unterwegs sein

Grüße, Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (8. Februar 2010)

Auf Harburger Radwegen ist ohne Spikes faktisch kein vorran kommen. Fahrradfahrtechnisch ist der einzig sichere Ort z.Zt. die Straße, wenn die Autofahrer nicht wären .

Wir waren am Sonntag an der Außenmühle, alle Wege komplett vereist, selbst zu Fuss und mit Schlitten bewaffnet war das ein geradezu halsbrecherisches Vorhaben.
Kurz um:
1. Bei -9°C leidet der Spaßfaktor enorm.
2. Vereiste Wege und Nightride... weiss nicht, passt irgendwie nicht zusammen. (Gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer...)
3. Hat meine Frau mich gebeten nicht zu fahren.
Sorry, bin für Morgen raus.
Gruß
Arne

Damit dieser Spuk mit dem Eis ein möglichst schnelles Ende nimmt, habe ich Spikereifen bestellt. Wenn die da sind, taut das bestimmt!


----------



## flansch09 (9. Februar 2010)

Moin,
ich werde heute um 18:30 Uhr an der KH sein.


----------



## peterbe (9. Februar 2010)

Dann testen wir heut mal den Wald...


----------



## helgeb (9. Februar 2010)

Fahrt mit Spikes oder FAHRT NICHT ! ! !


----------



## SvenniLiteville (10. Februar 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Dann testen wir heut mal den Wald...



Felix, Helge und ich haben es heute auf fast 3,5(!) std "Kampf in Alaska" gebracht. der Schnee war gut fahrbar, auf den Eisplatten, die auch in der Fischbeker Heide reichlich vorhanden waren hatte es Helge (einiziger Fahrer ohne Spikes) leider 10 bis 12 Mal zerbrätselt selbst zu Fuß waren diese eisigen Trails nicht zu bewältigen. Auch wenn Helge jetzt von blauen Flecken übersäht ist, konnten wir mal im Vergleich sehen, dass man mit Spikes nicht mal die Eisplatten bemerkt.

Die Strecke war so ca. 28km u. ca. 550 hm

Gruss Svenni


----------



## orangenblut (12. Februar 2010)

Moin allerseits
ich würde ja gerne am WE fahren, habe aber keine Spikes... 
Ist jemand unterwegs? 
grüße
harry


----------



## helgeb (12. Februar 2010)

Für Wochenend-Tag-Fahrten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=414843&page=20


----------



## SvenniLiteville (14. Februar 2010)

N'Abend Jungs,

kann mal jemand sagen, wie die HaBe's fahrbar sind im Moment?

Gruss Svenni


----------



## flansch09 (14. Februar 2010)

Moin,
die meisten Wege waren grad eben erstaunlich gut befahrbar, vorausgesetzt es sind genug Leute dort gegangen. Aber auch kleine Trails lassen sich bezwingen. Nur die Heide sollte aufgrund vieler Schneeverwehungen gemieden werden.
Gruß, Felix


----------



## HamburgerBerg (15. Februar 2010)

nach einer geilen, und langen Tour in den Hamburger Bergen heute wurd mir verraten, dass ihr hier Nightrides in HH/ Umgebung macht ...
ich hab ne neue Helmlampe (siehe Album "diverses") und wäre sehr gerne für ne Testfahrt dabei.

 ich freu mich drauf, die neue Funzel mit euch auszuprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattsnacker (15. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> nach einer geilen, und langen Tour in den Hamburger Bergen heute wurd mir verraten, dass ihr hier Nightrides in HH/ Umgebung macht ...
> ich hab ne neue Helmlampe (siehe Album "diverses") und wäre sehr gerne für ne Testfahrt dabei.
> 
> ich freu mich drauf, die neue Funzel mit euch auszuprobieren



Hi HamburgerBerg,

deine Lampe darfst Du z.B. auch gern bei unserem 

** Nightride **

ausprobieren:

siehe "Norddeutschland" --> "Sachsenwaldpioniere" und LMB

Start immer Mittwoch 20 Uhr  an S-Bahn Reinbek

Strecken:
Geestkante, Sachsenwald, Bergedorfer Gehölz, Boberg, Vier- u. Marschlande etc.

Gruss
chrischan


----------



## peterbe (15. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> nach einer geilen, und langen Tour in den Hamburger Bergen heute wurd mir verraten, dass ihr hier Nightrides in HH/ Umgebung macht ...
> ich hab ne neue Helmlampe (siehe Album "diverses") und wäre sehr gerne für ne Testfahrt dabei.
> 
> ich freu mich drauf, die neue Funzel mit euch auszuprobieren



Mit der Lampe auf dem Helm kannste vielleicht auf dem Hamburger Berg dein Bier anleuchten, nachts auf den Trails wirst du damit im Dunkeln stehen>nutz mal die SUFU nach vernünftigem Licht.


----------



## LowRider4711 (15. Februar 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Mit der Lampe auf dem Helm kannste vielleicht auf dem Hamburger Berg dein Bier anleuchten, nachts auf den Trails wirst du damit im Dunkeln stehen>nutz mal die SUFU nach vernünftigem Licht.


Jetzt im Schnee sollte auch die die reichen. Da kann man ja fast schon ohne Licht fahren


----------



## Thol (15. Februar 2010)

@ Peter, ich glaube eine Fenix mit 225 Lumen ** http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=49 ** dürfe schon eine ganze Menge Licht ins Dunkle bringen . Wie gut der Reflektor bei dem Modell ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht. 

Es gibt genug Leute, die mit der LD20 nachts durch den Wald fahren und die hat nur 180 Lumen bei einer ganz passablen Ausleuchtung. Also gehen wird es.

Wenn ich an meine ganzen Licht Basteleien denke, bin ich mit weniger Licht auch immer durch die Nacht gekommen .

Also, ausprobieren


----------



## HamburgerBerg (15. Februar 2010)

mkay, ich melde mich dann morgen nochma, was mein Kalender sagt, aber ich plane, dabei zu sein 

bis denn


----------



## pixelquantec (15. Februar 2010)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> N'Abend Jungs,
> 
> kann mal jemand sagen, wie die HaBe's fahrbar sind im Moment?
> 
> Gruss Svenni


 
Also rund um die KH gehts ganz gut. Wir sind am Sonntag nochmal ne Runde gefahren. Richtung Karlstein wurde es dann unfahrbar. Genau wie X-Trail Richtung Tempelberg. 
Wir hatten sowas von die Faxen dicke. Teilweise 30 - 40 cm Schnee und nur eine schmale Trampelspur. Das war kein Spass mehr.


----------



## pixelquantec (15. Februar 2010)

Achso: So sahen die "Waldautobahnen" dort aus:


----------



## peterbe (16. Februar 2010)

Heute 18.30 KH: DOD Schneeride. Mal sehen, ob wir eine fahrbare Runde finden...


----------



## Kono (16. Februar 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob wir eine fahrbare Runde finden...


Runde oder Rinne? 
OK, hier mein Einlader:
Armer alter Mann, nach 3 Wochen MTB Entzug konditionell völlig am Ende, obendrein bös' Muskelkater geplagt, sucht gleichgesinnte für ein entspannten Nightride on Ice. 
18:30 Uhr KH.
Bis nachher
Kono


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (16. Februar 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Runde oder Rinne?
> OK, hier mein Einlader:
> Armer alter Mann, nach 3 Wochen MTB Entzug konditionell völlig am Ende, obendrein bös' Muskelkater geplagt, sucht gleichgesinnte für ein entspannten Nightride on Ice.
> 18:30 Uhr KH.
> ...



Na dann brauche ich mich ja nicht verstecken 

Letzten Dienstag hatten wir ein ganz lockes Tempo, (ging auch gar nicht anders) und haben gar nicht bemerkt dass wir weit über drei std. unterwegs waren, allerdings bei 15cm weniger Schneehöhe 

Bis nachher
CU Svenni


----------



## HamburgerBerg (16. Februar 2010)

heute geht bei mir nicht, aber morgen abend wird es gehn. 

 da frage ich mich nur, weil ich mein Auto nicht einsauen will, wie das mit Öffentlichen ist. Ich würde auch gerne nach ner netten Night-Ride tour wieder nach hause  kommt wer aus Bramfeld oder grob der region City Nord morgen auch mit HVV ?  dann müsst ich bitte wissen wo Treffpunkt, welche  Haltestelle und wann Schluss ist, damit ich auch zurück komm. 

 ich hab gestern rausgefunden,dass nach 3 Minuten meine Fenix von 225 Lumen "Turbo" auf etwas weniger runterschaltet zur Überhitzungsschutz. Diese funktion kotzt mich schon an, weil man laut Handbuch den "Turbo" (225 Lumen) sofort wieder anschalten kann, ohne Probleme/Gefahr, der LED Schaden zuzufügen. Warum dann diese Automatik ? völlig Sinnbefreit 
 ... demnach müsst ich mir alle 3 Minuten an die Lampe wegen der SChaltung ... aber keine Sorge, die geht dann auf 120 Lumen runter, was genug sein sollte - also der Test gestern Nacht hier vom Balkon in Garten war acuh dann noch seehr angenehm hell. 


Ihr fahrt doch nachts nicht gleich eine Bikepark-gleiche Strecke,oder ?

ich bin bis dato mit einer 25 lux LED Lampe am Lenker von meinem AM auch gut zurechtgekommen und habe Nachtfahrten durchgestanden. Ausprobieren will ich das auf jeden 

also, morgen kuck ich nochma rein, bis denn


----------



## Kono (16. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> Ihr fahrt doch nachts nicht gleich eine Bikepark-gleiche Strecke,oder ?


Immerhin schonmal ein Beitrag mit mehr Wörtern als Smileys.
Aber zurück zu deiner Frage: Nein, tun wir nicht.
Aber darum geht es ja auch gar nicht. In erster Linie fahren wir alle auf eigene Gefahr. Daher ist es ganz allein deine Entscheidung mit welcher Beleuchtung du an den Start gehst.
In zweiter Linie ist es aber unterlassene Hilfeleistung, wenn wir Dich verletzt im Wald zurück lassen würden. Machen wir natürlich nicht. Aber es hat auch keiner so richtig Lust, jemanden verletzt aus dem Wald zu tragen, nur weil er vorsätzlich unterbelichtet los fährt. Daher immer wieder die eindringliche Bitte an Nightride-Neulinge: Klemmt euch zum Zwecke geeignetes Licht ans Fahrrad. (Und BTW, 25 Lux ist ein Witz und auch diese 200 Lumen SehNix ist absolut unterste Schublade)


----------



## HamburgerBerg (16. Februar 2010)

@ kono: hast du oder wer hier sonst auch einen Integralhelm? Dafür möchte ich nämlich eine starke Lampe!
ich hätte gerne eine Lösung hierfür bzw. Vorschläge und Tipps. 

dass die maximale Leistung, dieser "Turbo", nur für 3 Minuten läuft und sich dann jedes Mal manual auslösen muss, wusste nicht einmal der Berater bei Globetrotter. Ich will es zumindest mal ausprobieren, bevor ich es murksch zurückgeb.


zuletzt mach mir bitte eine klare Ansage: willst du, dass ich mit der Lampe mitfahr oder willst du es nicht? Ich verstehe sehr gut was du meinst und respektiere jede Antwort. kann auch wer anderes sagen, hauptsache dass keiner Meckert, wenn ich da bin und jemand mit meiner Lampe nicht glücklich ist.


sonst mach ich das im Alstertal - da hab ich keinen Schmerz. Ich kenn mich da aus, da kenn ich mich so gut aus, könnt auch ohne fahren 
Wer will, ist herzlich eingeladen, von mir dort geführt zu werden.



peterbe schrieb:


> Mit der Lampe auf dem Helm kannste vielleicht auf dem Hamburger Berg dein Bier anleuchten, nachts auf den Trails wirst du damit im Dunkeln stehen>nutz mal die SUFU nach vernünftigem Licht.


Watt ist "SUFU"? naja, ich will was für einen Integral, da hab ich bisher nix an feedback bekomm 


danke und eventuell bis morgen


----------



## peterbe (16. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> @ kono: hast du oder wer hier sonst auch einen Integralhelm? Dafür möchte ich nämlich eine starke Lampe!
> ich hätte gerne eine Lösung hierfür bzw. Vorschläge und Tipps.
> 
> dass die maximale Leistung, dieser "Turbo", nur für 3 Minuten läuft und sich dann jedes Mal manual auslösen muss, wusste nicht einmal der Berater bei Globetrotter. Ich will es zumindest mal ausprobieren, bevor ich es murksch zurückgeb.
> ...



Morgen gibt es keinen DOD-Nightride, die fanden bisher immer Dienstags um 18.30 statt...

SUFU heißt Suchfunktion, damit ist umschrieben, das es bei  MTB_news kaum ein Thema gibt, was nicht schon mal diskutiert wurde und du mit der Suche finden wirst. Außer vielleicht die Kombi aus Integralhelm und Helmlampe, aber a) wärst du der Erste, der bei uns mit Integralhelm dabei wäre und b) mit Lampe drauf. Nichts desto trotz sei es dir mit und in deiner Verantwortung, ob du mit viel, wenig oder gar keinem Licht mitfahren willst, Da kann man Konos Anmerkung nichts hinzufügen.


----------



## Thol (16. Februar 2010)

Bin auf dem Weg ! Bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helgeb (16. Februar 2010)

Vornehmlich an HamburgerBerg, zugunsten der SUFU aber nicht per PM:
  Integralhelm und andere schwere RÃ¼stungen finde ich, nebenbei auch unter Konos Gesichtspunkten, sehr lÃ¶blich. Habe ich bisher aber nur an Leuten gesehen, die direkt die Notwendigkeit dafÃ¼r sogar in den HarburgerBergen erfahren haben. PrÃ¤ventiv sicher einige Ãberlegungen wert.
  Bei der Lampenbefestigung am Integralhelm erkenne ich nur das Problem, dass Ã¼bliche Helmhalterungen nicht geeignet sind. Du verwendest daher jetzt keine Helm-, sondern eine Stirnlampe(?). Viele Firmen bieten Stirnlampenhalter von gÃ¼nstig (Sigma) bis teuer (Lupine) an. Mit diesen nicht nur im Set zu erwerbenden Haltern wird quasi eine Lenkstange auf der Stirn simuliert. Ich vermute, dass sich diese auch an deinem Integralhelm befestigen lassen. Dann kannst du auf fast jeden handlichen âZeltstangenâ-Scheinwerfer (DX bis Lupine) zurÃ¼ckgreifen. Diese Angaben selbstverstÃ¤ndlich ohne GewÃ¤hr.
  Wie viel Licht man braucht? Soviel, dass man auch in unbekanntem(!) GelÃ¤nde sicher fahren kann. Je nach FÃ¤higkeit kann ein Nicht-Sehen (Wurzel, Schlagloch, Matsch, Baum, Ast, Stein, Eis, ...) natÃ¼rlich unterschiedlich gut abgefangen werden. Gegebenenfalls in bekanntem GelÃ¤nde mit diesem Hintergedanken mal ausprobieren!?!
  Wenn die AusrÃ¼stung fÃ¼r einen persÃ¶nlich voll ausreichend ist (Helm wird trotzdem gern gesehen), kann man auch in der Gruppe schÃ¶ne Touren fahren. Es gibt ja auch VerrÃ¼ckte  (mein erster Smiley!), die mit einem Fixie durch die Berge fahren. Wer mit weniger Licht so sicher fÃ¤hrt, wie andere mit einer Bremse zu wenig, muss sich wohl auÃer den Ã¼blichen, liebevollen LÃ¤stereien nicht viel anhÃ¶ren.
  (mein lÃ¤ngster Beitrag!)

PS: Heute hÃ¤tte man um 21:51 Uhr eine S3 (Neuwiedenthal) nehmen kÃ¶nnen. (www.hvv.de)


----------



## Cyclon (16. Februar 2010)

helgeb schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch Verrückte  (mein erster Smiley!),



jaja - ich komm auch!


----------



## SvenniLiteville (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo Jungs,
ich lebe noch, zwei geprellte Rippen und ne leichte Gehirnerschütterung, komme gerade aus dem AK Harburg, wenigstens die Ärztin war ganz süss  
Ich war bekloppt, zum warmfahren die vereisten Buckel zu reiten...

@ Felix: Ich denke es müßte morgen gehen, trotz Brummschädel, sonst smse ich noch.

Ich hoffe, dass der Rest heil gelandet ist.

CU Svenni


----------



## Kono (16. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> Ich verstehe sehr gut was du meinst und respektiere jede Antwort.


Nein, offensichtlich hast Du es nicht verstanden. Ansonsten hättest Du Dir das übrige geschwafel gespart...


----------



## peterbe (16. Februar 2010)

Da stand ja unser Nightride heute zu Beginn unter keinem guten Stern (trotz klarstem Sternen-Himmel, wunderbarem Sichelmond, top Sicht auf Hamburg), dir, Svenni erst mal alles Gute. Du hättest den Verweis von Hamburger Jung, ob wir Bikepark-Nightrides machen, nicht zu wörtlich nehmen sollen und im Reiherberg-Pumptrack nicht gleich Doubles springen sollen...., also gute Besserung. Für den Rest der Runde (4xSpikes, 1xFixie) wurde es dann mal wieder ein epischer Nightride, erst links und rechts die Northshores der Stadtscheide, dann kreuz und quer durch die Heide, dann ab zum neuen Monte Harvest, einem gefühlten 500hm Uphill auf den langen schmalen, wo Arne am 2m Kicker schlecht gelandet ist und sich komplett in einer Schneewehe wiederfand. Auf dem Rückweg testete Gerald dann noch die Seitenführungskräfte von Fat Alberts auf Eis, dann nach 30km, 2:30 und 550hm zurück an der KH. Uns schwante, das war der letzte Nightride bei top-Schneeverhältnissen in diesem Winter.


----------



## Kono (17. Februar 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> ...wo Arne am 2m Kicker schlecht gelandet ist und sich komplett in einer Schneewehe wiederfand.


Wohlgemerkt "in", nicht "auf" einer Schneewehe. Da kam echtes Lawinengefühl auf, überall Schnee um einen herum. Cool.
Togal, irgendwann schaffe ich den threesixty single summersault and der Stelle!
Aber Svennis jump attack auf dem vereisten Pumptrack war schon mutig. @Svenni: Keep on rockin'!
Kono


----------



## SvenniLiteville (17. Februar 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Aber Svennis jump attack auf dem vereisten Pumptrack war schon mutig. @Svenni: Keep on rockin'!
> Kono



Moin Jungs,
ich rocke wohl oder übel schon geistig am Schreibtisch, obwohl der Schädel sich eher anfühlt wie nach ner durchzechten Nacht mit 'ner abschließenden Schlägerei und die Denkprozesse sind alle ein bissi in Zeitlupe... 
Ich hoffe, dass ich nächste Woche in Flims-Laax wieder gut beieinander bin, sonst wär's schade drum... 

CU Svenni


----------



## helgeb (17. Februar 2010)

Heute außerplanmäßiger Nightride:
  Treffen uns um 19:15 Uhr an der Buskehre Heimfelder Str. (Haltestelle Vahrenwinkelweg), beziehungsweise ca. 19:00 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte.


----------



## flansch09 (17. Februar 2010)

Ich bin ab der Buskehre mit dabei...


----------



## Thol (17. Februar 2010)

@ Svenni - erstmal bin ich froh, dass es soweit harmlos ausgegangen ist und wünsche dir gute Bessserung.

@ alle anderen: schön war's .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HamburgerBerg (17. Februar 2010)

mal schauen, ob ich dann heute in meinem mir sehr gut bekannten Alstertal fahre ... wäre da wer dabei?

ps: ja, ich fahre mit einer Stirnlampe an meinem Integral!
so sieht das aus







  und





jeweils mit weiteren Bildern in meinem "Diverses" Fotoalbum.


----------



## g_mtb (17. Februar 2010)

Svenni, ich wünsche dir gute Besserung 
Helge: Bin heute ab Kärntner Hütte dabei.


----------



## peterbe (23. Februar 2010)

Und was denkt ihr, wollen wir heute dem wegschmelzenden Schnee zusehen und uns durch Cruscheis quälen? 18.30 KH.


----------



## flansch09 (23. Februar 2010)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## helgeb (23. Februar 2010)

Mir passen meine Schwimmflügel nicht mehr. Ich wäre heute aber trotzdem auch dabei. (~ 0,014 spc)


----------



## HamburgerBerg (23. Februar 2010)

wie dunkel is es in den HaBe's ?

weil meine Lampe nach 3 Min doch diese doofe "Runterschalten-Funktion" hat, im Alstertal war das lachs, da ist es aber schon so durch Restlicht der Großstadt "hell" ... und mir dem Schnee .... 

ich ruf mal bei Globetrotter an, ob ich die gegen ne andre Tausch ... oder ich bastel ma, dafür würd ich aber mal gerne ne Lösung von wem sehen, die für Integralhelm geeignet ist! 
bitte melde sich da wer bei mir, der mir da was zeigen kann - dann bastel ich mir da auch was 

bis denn


----------



## helgeb (23. Februar 2010)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> einen Integralhelm? Dafür möchte ich  nämlich eine starke Lampe! ich hätte gerne eine Lösung hierfür bzw.  Vorschläge und Tipps.





helgeb schrieb:


> Bei der Lampenbefestigung am Integralhelm erkenne  ich nur das Problem, dass übliche Helmhalterungen nicht geeignet sind.  Du verwendest daher jetzt keine Helm-, sondern eine Stirnlampe(?). Viele  Firmen bieten Stirnlampenhalter von günstig (Sigma) bis teuer (Lupine)  an. Mit diesen nicht nur im Set zu erwerbenden Haltern wird quasi eine  Lenkstange auf der Stirn simuliert. Ich vermute, dass sich diese auch an  deinem Integralhelm befestigen lassen. Dann kannst du auf fast jeden  handlichen Zeltstangen-Scheinwerfer (DX bis Lupine) zurückgreifen.  Diese Angaben selbstverständlich ohne Gewähr.





HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> dafür würd ich aber mal gerne ne Lösung von wem sehen, die für  Integralhelm geeignet ist! [...]
> bitte melde sich da wer bei mir, der mir da was zeigen kann - dann  bastel ich mir da auch was [...]






http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/stirnlampen/14-stirnlampe-tesla-x-lupine.html


HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> [...]  wie dunkel is es in den HaBe's ?





hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich habe am Anfang auch gleich den Boden  getestet, da an einer Stelle ein Baum lag, wo sonst noch nie einer lag  und der im Dunkeln auch noch schlecht zu sehen war.





HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> im Alstertal war das lachs, da ist es aber schon so durch Restlicht  der Großstadt "hell" ... und mir dem Schnee .... [...]





Kono schrieb:


> Moonshine-Ride im Fischbektal


----------



## Sven7181 (23. Februar 2010)

Helge trink mal weniger


----------



## frorider88 (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin zur Zeit geschäftlich in Hamburg und würde gerne mal bei euch mitfahren. Wann und wo trefft ihr euch denn immer? Ich kenne mich bisher im Hamburger Süden noch gar nicht aus und würde mit der Bahn von Wandsbek aus kommen.

Viele Grüße,
Ulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (23. Februar 2010)

Moin Frorider

Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz der Kärntner Hütte (hier). Nächste S-Bahn Haltestelle ist Neuwiedenthal. Von dort aus sind es dann noch ca. 10 Minuten an der B73 entlang. Die Dienstagsrunde trifft sich immer um 18:30 Uhr (=Abfahrtzeit). Es ist z.Zt. also Nightride angesagt mit der entsprechenden Beleuchtung.
Ansonsten trifft sich am Samstag noch die 11:00 Uhr Runde. Aber das wird im Thread: HAMBURG Harburger Berge besprochen.
Bis demnächst im Wald
Kono


----------



## Kono (23. Februar 2010)

Sven7181 schrieb:


> Helge trink mal weniger


Apropos trinken, hier mal ein Auszug aus deinem Footer:


Sven7181 schrieb:


> Biete: ....
> - Fax Talas 140mm 2007 (gebraucht)


Ich stell mir gerade vor wie aus deiner Talas ein Fax raus tickert... 
Aber lass mal, Helge und HamburgerBerg tragen zu einer erfreulichen Beheiterung der Leser dieses Threads bei. Also ich habe mich köstlich amüsiert. Weiter so Helge!


----------



## Sven7181 (23. Februar 2010)

kehr sowas ensteht wen man es nebenher macht

DANKE


damit ich auch was sinnvolles schreibe

also die Dayrider verabreden sich meistens hier Hamburg Harburger Berge wie Kono schon passend sagte


----------



## peterbe (23. Februar 2010)

Das wird noch einige Zeit dauern, bis wir wieder Erde unter den Stollen haben, trotz mehrerer Tauwettertage hat sich das weiße Gold kaum verflüchtigt, immer noch tief gefroren der Boden in den HBs, den wir heut zu viert beackert haben, wie in letzter Zeit häufiger mit Schiebeeinlagen. So kamen nach 2 Stunden grade 22 km zu Stande, Spaß hat es natürlich trotzdem gemacht!


----------



## frorider88 (24. Februar 2010)

Moin,
gestern war mir etwas zu knapp. Ich würde wenn es klappt kommende Woche Dienstag mitfahren. An den Wochenenden kann ich leider nicht fahren.
Bis nächste Woche.
Gruß,
Ulli


----------



## flansch09 (2. März 2010)

Wer hat heute Lust auf eine nächtliche Waldbeschauung nach dem ganzen Sturm? 18:30 KH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclon (2. März 2010)

Hatten wir Sturm?

Ich habe ja eher Bedenken wegen des aufgeweichten Untergrundes. Weiß jemand, ob wir in den HaBes was fahrbares finden können?


----------



## SvenniLiteville (2. März 2010)

Moin Jungs,

bin aus Flims heil zurück, dank Ibuprophen, war's auch ganz schön...

Ich bin aber diese Woche noch raus, da mir meine Rippen echt noch ordentlich zu schaffen machen.

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass heute und nicht ausrutschen 

CU Svenni


----------



## Sven7181 (2. März 2010)

Cyclon schrieb:


> Hatten wir Sturm?
> 
> Ich habe ja eher Bedenken wegen des aufgeweichten Untergrundes. Weiß jemand, ob wir in den HaBes was fahrbares finden können?



ich kann euch nur die Heide empfehlen, da liegt fast kein Schnee/Eis waren am Sonntag dort - durch den Sandboden sickert das Wasser auch gut ab

Viel Spaß und lasst mal hören wie es sowar


----------



## frorider88 (2. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich würde heute abend auch mitkommen. Wenn mit der Bahn alles klappt, müsste ich auch pünktlich sein. 
Grüße


----------



## Cyclon (2. März 2010)

ich bin heute raus und geh laufen


----------



## frorider88 (2. März 2010)

Ist dann heute abend überhaupt jemand am Start bei euch? Ich muss leider sehr früh los um rechtzeitig bei euch anzukommen. Daher werde ich wohl anderst wo fahren müssen. Da es mir nicht mehr pünktlich zu eurem Startzeitpunkt reicht.


----------



## flansch09 (2. März 2010)

Ich werde fahren.
@frorider: ab wann könntest du denn?


----------



## peterbe (2. März 2010)

Ole und ich werden dabei sein, es aber auch nicht pünktlich schaffen, sondern 10 min zu spät kommen.


----------



## frorider88 (2. März 2010)

Ich sitze noch im Büro und werde wohl nicht vor halb 7 hier raus kommen. Ich denke ich werde heute wohl gar nicht mehr aufs Rad kommen.


----------



## Kono (2. März 2010)

Ich mach heute auch mal den Phantombiker  Sorry Mädels, bin terminlich für heute raus.
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (2. März 2010)

Heute hatten wir zu dritt traumhafte Trails auf dem ersten Teil des Nightrides gefahren, leider sind wir zwischen Moisburger Stein und Anfang Panoramatrail in knietiefen Tauschnee geraten, der für nasse Füße gesorgt hat. So mussten wir auf wieder anfrierenden Trails die Heimreise antreten; ca 22 km und 1;45 gefahren. Und die Gewissheit: fast alles wieder wunderbar fahrbar.


----------



## pixelquantec (2. März 2010)

Schön zu höhren. Da kann man ja Samstag wieder ne schöne Runde drehen.


----------



## helgeb (4. März 2010)

Heute (Donnerstag) außerplanmäßiger Nightride:
  Treffen uns um 19:30 Uhr an der Buskehre Heimfelder Str. (Haltestelle  Vahrenwinkelweg), beziehungsweise - nach Absprache - ca. 19:15 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte.


----------



## frorider88 (4. März 2010)

Hallo,
diese Uhrzeit kommt mir entgegen. Ich habe allerdings noch um 17 Uhr einen Termin, daher kann ich noch nicht zu 100% sagen, ob es mir rechtzeitig reicht. Wenn ich nicht pünktlich da sein sollte einfach losfahren.


----------



## de_reu (8. März 2010)

moin, da komme ich gestern zurück nach HH, und hier ist immernaoch alles voller Schnee!
Wie is denn der Pistenzustand? Kann man ohne Spikes fahren, oder ist das nicht zu empfehlen?
CU De


----------



## Kono (9. März 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> buenos dias!
> komme gerade aus dem habes!
> dort wo menschen zu fuss schon waren, lässt sich super fahren. bin 2 runden über die haake gefahren. super gripp, sonnen scheint super luft, es war herlich!
> wenn das wetter bis samstag so bleibt, werden wir viel spass haben!
> Willy


Auch wenn Willys Maßstab für "Super Grip" meist deutlich von meiner Vorstellung abweicht, wollte ich heute Abend mal den vorsichtigen Versuch eines Nightrides unternehmen.
18:30 Uhr KH. Erstmal schauen was so fahrbar ist.
Natürlich habe ich mit dem Tauwetter der letzten Woche die Spikereifen wieder runtergenommen und das MTB klar für den Frühling gemacht.
Bis Nachher
Kono


----------



## Kono (9. März 2010)

Felix und ich haben heute eine kurze aber schöne Runde gedreht. 26km, 400hm im 14er Schnitt sind zusammen gekommen. Kalt war es. Zumindest fühlten sich die -2°C eher wie -8° an.
Auf dem festen Schnee hat man tatsächlich erstaunlich viel Grip. Nur leider ist das auf den meisten Wegen nur ein Waschlappen breiter Streifen und wehe dir du kommst von diesen Streifen ab... Gefährlich sind die stellen wo Fahrzeuge den Schnee zu Eis verfestigt haben. Hier sind Spikereifen ein echter Vorteil. Ansonsten ging es auch ohne schon recht gut. 
Samstag wird bestimmt lustig und ich versuche die 11:00 Uhr Runde mal wieder zu fahren.
Gruß
Kono


----------



## peterbe (15. März 2010)

Hallo DODler, nachdem ich im Höhentrainingslager noch mal ausgiebig Schnee hatte, würde ich gerne morgen mal wieder schneefreie Trails fahren: 18.30 KH


----------



## Kono (16. März 2010)

Ich versuche zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclon (16. März 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Hallo DODler, nachdem ich im Höhentrainingslager noch mal ausgiebig Schnee hatte, würde ich gerne morgen mal wieder schneefreie Trails fahren: 18.30 KH



Schneefreiheit?  
Tiefer Schlamm?   

ich geh heute lieber laufen als Tiefschlammfahren ...

Euch viel Spaß


----------



## µ_d (16. März 2010)

war gerade los. trails sind größtenteils frei, gut fahrbar und nur begrenzt matschig. auf den waldautobahnen ist unglaublich viel klebriger matsch und immernoch überraschend viel eis... spass hats trotzdem gemacht...


----------



## peterbe (16. März 2010)

Hallo, das war mal ein Nightride: zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr im Hellen losgefahren, nach 2 km in der Haake Ole mit Kettenriss zurÃ¼ckgelassen, dann noch fast 3 Stunden (ca. 36 km, fast 700 hm) Ã¼ber zwar feuchte und schlammige aber meist gut befahrbare Trails im EiÃendorfer Forst, kurz mal Ã¼ber die RosengartenstraÃe hinaus und dann Ã¼ber Schnee- und Eisreste an Schulenburgs Eiche zurÃ¼ck zur KH. Der Boden saugt Kraft, ist aber in weiten Teilen wieder gut fahrbar, die Eisreste werden wohl in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen wegtauen â beste Aussichten auf einen schÃ¶nen FrÃ¼hling... 

Dann noch mal zur Erinnerung: Der Winterpokal ist bald zu Ende, wollen wir noch eine Saisonabschlussfahrt machen?


----------



## de_reu (16. März 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Hallo, ... : Der Winterpokal ist bald zu Ende, wollen wir noch eine Saisonabschlussfahrt machen?



Ich hätte wahrscheinlich moirgen Zeit zu fahren!

CU De


----------



## Trailbiker66 (20. März 2010)

@ Peter

die Abschlußfahrt wäre ja eigentlich der Nightride am 30.03, aber abhängig vom Wetter wäre ich bei einer langen gemäßigten Tour am WE 27/28.03 mit dabei 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Kono (23. März 2010)

Das ist echt blöd. Meine Frau ist heute Abend nicht zu Hause, somit habe ich Kinder-zu-Bett-bring-und-Geschichte-vorlesen Dienst. Bedeutet aber auch, dass ich heute den Winterpokal-Abschluss-Nightride verpasse. Echt schade und das bei diesen Wetter.
Am WE sieht es bei mir terminlich nicht viel besser aus, zum Radfahren werde ich nicht viel kommen. Somit geht mir auch die Winterpokal Abschluss Tour durch die Lappen.
Na hoffentlich wird es nächste Woche ruhiger.
Bis demnächst im Wald
Kono


BTW


Trailbiker66 schrieb:


> die Abschlußfahrt wäre ja eigentlich der Nightride am 30.03, aber abhängig vom Wetter wäre ich bei einer langen gemäßigten Tour am WE 27/28.03 mit dabei


Der Winterpokal endet am 28.03.2010.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (23. März 2010)

Die Sonne scheint, die Trails können trocknen, so steht dem letzten Nightride der WP-Saison nichts mehr im Wege, außer einer mangelnden Teilnahme des DOD-WP-Teams...
Auf gehts, 18.30 KH


----------



## hoedsch (24. März 2010)

Gestern gab es bei tollen äußeren Bedingungen eine 5 Personen Runde. Durch die anwesenden Rekonvaleszenten wurde die Runde etwas kürzer und im gemächlichen Tempo absolviert. Aber ein toller Abschluss der WP-NR-Saison.


----------



## Kono (30. März 2010)

Wenn es nicht wie aus Eimern schüttet, kann man heute Abend ja mal eine Runde wagen. Aber da schau ich um 17:00 Uhr nochmal aufs Regenradar.
Dank der Zeitumstellung müssten wir die erste Stunde gut ohne Licht auskommen.


----------



## Cyclon (30. März 2010)

diesmal schon wieder ohne mich - heute habe ich Kinderdienst


----------



## peterbe (30. März 2010)

Hallo, ich wäre dabei, Arne, alter Wetterprophet, gib doch u 17 Uhr noch mal ne Prognose, ob es dann losgeht.


----------



## Kono (30. März 2010)

Prognose: Ich werde um 18:30 Uhr an der KH sein.


----------



## peterbe (30. März 2010)

metoo


----------



## hoedsch (31. März 2010)

War gestern wieder eine schöne Runde mit guten Bobenverhältnissen. Der sinnflutartige Regen kam dann zum Glück erst in der Nacht.
34 km und 580 Hm sind es geworden.


----------



## peterbe (6. April 2010)

Heho, heute 18.30 KH für einen schönen Hell-Dunkel-Ride. Hoffentlich bleibts trocken, oder was sagt der Prophet?


----------



## Kono (6. April 2010)

Könnte sogar staubig werden heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flensbernd (6. April 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Heho, heute 18.30 KH für einen schönen Hell-Dunkel-Ride. Hoffentlich bleibts trocken, oder was sagt der Prophet?



Moin Peter,

vieleicht wär ich heut dabei. Könntest du mich mitnehmen?
... ach so - kann ich eigentlich schon ohne Licht mit?

Viele Grüße
Bernd


----------



## hoedsch (6. April 2010)

Bei besten äußeren Bedingungen wurden heute auf einer großen Schleife durch den Rosengarten 39km und 700 Hm absolviert.
Herrlich!


----------



## jan-bux (13. April 2010)

Moin, Moin,

wer ist heute an der KH 18:30 ?

Ich bin dabei! 
Wer kann mir beim Dämpfersetup ein paar tipps geben?

Bis dann Gruß

Jan


----------



## peterbe (13. April 2010)

Ich werde heute da sein!


----------



## SvenniLiteville (13. April 2010)

jan-bux schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> wer ist heute an der KH 18:30 ?
> 
> ...



Ich bin dabei mit Dämpferpumpe und Setup-Tips...

BITE THE DUST JUNGS!


----------



## hoedsch (13. April 2010)

Ich heute nicht, da ich ein Gastspiel im Norden habe.


----------



## peterbe (13. April 2010)

Heute haben wir es zu fünft mal langsam angehen lassen, dafür aber fleißig Höhenmeter gesammelt und auf den ersten 19 km mit ca 600 hm so jeden Hügel mitgenommen. Dann zurück zur KH, zwei wollten nicht mehr, der Rest hat sich denselben dann noch auf weiteren 250 hm in weniger als einer Stunde gegeben. Doch wer steil hoch fährt, fährt steil runter, was heute zwei Überschläge bedeutete, beide zum Glück ohne Folgen (wenn man blaue Flecken nicht dazuzählt). Tolles Wetter, tolle Tour.


----------



## Kono (19. April 2010)

Ich habe morgen Abend das große Vergnügen an einen Elternabend in der Schule teilnehmen zu dürfen. Vorraussichtlich bin ich nächste Woche wieder mit dabei.
Gruß
Kono


----------



## peterbe (19. April 2010)

Schade, Kono, dass wir wieder mal auf dich verzichten müssen (es ist übrigens fast Sommer und kein WP mehr...) Aber ansonsten wie immer:
18.30 KH, Licht ist nunmehr nur noch ab fast 20.30 nötig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (19. April 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> (es ist übrigens fast Sommer und kein WP mehr...)


Ups, stimmt. Jetzt ist auch die Signatur auf Sommerzeit umgestellt.


----------



## hoedsch (19. April 2010)

Ich werde mir aber Mühe geben rechtzeitig zu erscheinen.

Edit: Das Wetter sollte auch noch besser werden.


----------



## de_reu (20. April 2010)

wie ist der Zwischenstand? hier regnet es !?
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## jan-bux (20. April 2010)

Moin,

das ist ja bisher nur leichter Regen. 
Ich werde an der KH sein, wenn es nicht mehr wird!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## peterbe (20. April 2010)

solange der Fieselregen nicht zu Schauer wird bin ich dabei


----------



## SvenniLiteville (20. April 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> solange der Fieselregen nicht zu Schauer wird bin ich dabei



...auf'm Radar solles das jetzt gewesen sein. ich bin nachher dann auch dabei

CU Svenni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (20. April 2010)

dann sehe ich zu, dass ich auch komme!


----------



## peterbe (20. April 2010)

Das war ja mal ne tolle Runde: 31 km, 800hm, 2:30 und schwere Beine...


----------



## hoedsch (27. April 2010)

Kramen wir doch den Thread mal wieder nach vorn.


----------



## Kono (27. April 2010)

Da packe ich doch auch mit an... Und nach oben mit dir!


----------



## peterbe (27. April 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Da packe ich doch auch mit an... Und nach oben mit dir!



Habt ihr den Thread nach oben gesetzt, weil ihr heute dabei seid oder wolltet ihr die Serverkapazitäten testen?

Also, heute 18.30 KH!


----------



## SvenniLiteville (27. April 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Da packe ich doch auch mit an... Und nach oben mit dir!



Also wenn meine Zusage auch dazu beiträgt, koppele ich was spassiges mit Informationsweitergabe... 

Also KH 18:30h 

@ Helge: Falls Du dabei sein solltest, denkst Du daran, dass ich Dir den neuen Dämpfer für Felix mitgebe?

CU Svenni


----------



## jan-bux (27. April 2010)

Moin,

ich bin auch wieder dabei!

18:30 KH

Gruß

Jan

Und wieder ein Stück nach oben!?


----------



## Kono (27. April 2010)

Rehe hetzender und heiser schreiender Werwolf, unter dem aufgehenden Vollmond am Hasselbrack,.. Manche Dienstagsrunden sind schon etwas schräg.
OK, 31km und 650hm sind zusammengekommen. Feine Runde.
Bis zum nächsten Dienstag


Hier noch die Anleitung zum Feintuning der Dämpfer- und Federelemente während der Ausfahrt:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUfUshe6B_o"]YouTube- Fahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tipps[/nomedia]


----------



## SvenniLiteville (28. April 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Rehe hetzender und heiser schreiender Werwolf, unter dem aufgehenden Vollmond am Hasselbrack,.. Manche Dienstagsrunden sind schon etwas schräg.
> OK, 31km und 650hm sind zusammengekommen. Feine Runde.
> Bis zum nächsten Dienstag
> 
> ...



....brülll, grins, lach
Gute Methode, wenn auch orthopädisch nicht so materialschonend...


----------



## SvenniLiteville (28. April 2010)

...hat heute jemand Lust auf'n kleinen Feierabendride, so gegen 19:00h?

CU Svenni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helgeb (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo ihr,
aus aktuellem Anlass - wenn auch in diesem Falle vergeblich - möchte ich  nocheinmal die Erstellung einer Telefonliste in Angriff nehmen.
Wer mag, möge sich gerne dort eintragen: http://www.helge-brunkhorst.de/mtb
Viele Grüße


----------



## Kono (3. Mai 2010)

Der Thread war schon wieder so weit unten...


----------



## peterbe (3. Mai 2010)

Na dann kommt er halt wieder nach oben...


----------



## Gothic70 (3. Mai 2010)

Ich bin Di 18.30 Uhr dabei wenn es nicht regnet.
Matthias


----------



## Kono (3. Mai 2010)

Gothic70 schrieb:


> ...wenn es nicht regnet.


Wird es nicht. Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:50 Uhr. Für die letzte dreiviertel Stunde bitte ausreichendes Licht mitbringen.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (3. Mai 2010)

Moin Jungs,
ich hab ja seit drei Wochen versucht mich an mein Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 zu gewÃ¶hnen aber irgendwie komme ich mit der Geometrie nicht klar, so dass ich mich jetzt nach vier Ausfahrten entschieden hab es wieder abzugeben. Falls von Euch jemand interesse hat, sagt mir gern Bescheid. Preislich wÃ¼rde ich in der Originalausstattung etwa 1.800â¬ haben wollen. Kleinere SonderwÃ¼nsche zur Ausstattung kann ich aus meinem Keller kramen...  http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/specs.html?b=1782
Ich werde es sonst Ende der Woche bei E-Bay einstellen.

Da ich im Moment beruflich in KÃ¶ln weile, werd ich morgen mal Fremd gehen, bin mal gespannt ob ich da mithalten kann.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7844

GruÃ Svenni


----------



## Kono (4. Mai 2010)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> ...Falls von Euch jemand interesse hat...


Rahmengröße war L, oder?


SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Da ich im Moment beruflich in Köln weile, werd ich morgen mal Fremd gehen, bin mal gespannt ob ich da mithalten kann.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7844


40-50km in 2-3 Stunden klingt aber sportlich . Bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht.


----------



## jan-bux (4. Mai 2010)

Moin,

wer ist heute mit dabei?

Ich bin 18:30 an der KH.

Wettermäßig ist es bisher ja nicht richtig schlecht und auch nicht besonders gut , die Trail sind sicherlich recht weich!

Bis dann 

Gruß
Jan


----------



## SvenniLiteville (4. Mai 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Rahmengröße war L, oder?
> 
> ja Rahmen war 'L', also etwa für ne Schrittlänge ab 85cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (4. Mai 2010)

war heute in Finkenwerder; bin also auch dabei!

CU De


----------



## Kono (4. Mai 2010)

Kurz mal die Tachodaten von Heute: 34km, 750hm.
Die ersten Kilometer ging es etwas stockend voran und Jan hatte dann auch mit sich und uns ein Einsehen und ist zur KH zurück gefahren. Danach ging es dann recht flockig noch am Wildparktrail entlang, rüber in die Fischbeker Heide, wo der Panzertrail durch die tief stehende Sonne, mehr auf Gehör als auf Sicht gefahren wurde. Überhaupt war das Wetter spitze, nur eben etwas kalt. Wir sind dann noch das Biest hoch und waren eigentlich schon auf dem Rückmarsch, als Delf der Defektteufel (schleichender Plattfuß) ereilte. Jetzt wurde es richtig Kalt, acht Biker bibberten auf dem Hasselbrack. 
Wieder an der KH angekommen, zeigte das Thermometer nur noch 4°C an. Schei**e war mir kalt und ich glaube meinen Mitfahrern ging es nicht besser.
Trotzdem war das heute ein ganz gelungene Runde, hat mir mal wieder Spaß gemacht.
Bis demnächst
Kono


----------



## g_mtb (5. Mai 2010)

Hi Mathias,

hier der versprochene Link zur Hongkong-Tesla:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489

Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## Gothic70 (5. Mai 2010)

Cool, danke dann werd ich mal bestellen.
Matthias
PS: 500g Jougurt verputzt,war ganz schön ausgehungert, aber nächsten Dienstag wieder.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (6. Mai 2010)

Moin Jungs,

also ich werde von allen Seiten mit Detailnachfragen zu meinen Bikes bombadiert, daher hier jetzt mal die ganze Wahrheit:

Das Canyon und das Liteville sind beide jetzt kurzfristig zu verkaufen. Das Canyon ist 4x bei Trockenheit gefahren worden. Das Liteville hat den neuen 130mm Hinterbau (mit sämtlichen Lagern) mit dem extrem ruhigen Gleitlager (1 Jahr alt) und ist ohne Beulen oder nennenswerte Kratzer. Das Liteville hat sehr wenig KM-Leistung, da es viel bei meiner EX in EF gestanden hat und alle paar Wochen benutzt wurde.

- Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 Mod.2010 'L' weiss: Fox TALAS 140 RL(neu, unbenutzt) mit ultraleichtem Laufradsatz von Specialized (3.650gr inkl. Reifen, Schläuchen, Schnellspannern) oder wahlweise TALAS 150 RLC FIT mit DT-Swiss M1800SL Laufradsatz (4.150gr), X9-Trigger, XO-Med-Cage Schaltwerk, XT-Umwerfer, Elixir CR 203/185, XT-Kurbel, P6-Alu-Sattelstütze, Selle SL, Easton MonkeyLite XC Carbon 68,5cm, Syntace F-149 90mm Vorbau, XTR-Kette, Preis: EUR 1.800,- (mit TALAS 150: EUR 1.900,-)

- Liteville MK4 + 130mm Hinterbau 'XL' silber: Fox TALAS 36 RC2 mit Bontrager Rythm comp Laufradsatz(neu, unbenutzt), NobbyNic, X9-Trigger (oder wahlweise XO-Drehshifter), XO-Med-Cage Schaltwerk, Formula K24 200/180 (+2xBeläge!), Syntace P6 Carbon, XTR-Umwerfer, XTR-Kurbel, Syntace Superforce Vorbau 90mm, Specialized Enduro Mid-Rise 40mm/245gr/67cm Lenker. (je nach dem wer zuerst zuschlägt könnte ich auch die TALAS 140 mit den ultraleichten Specialized Laufrädern ins Liteville einbauen)
Preis: EUR 2.500,- (egal mit welcher Gabel)

Gruß Svenni


----------



## peterbe (6. Mai 2010)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> also ich werde von allen Seiten mit Detailnachfragen zu meinen Bikes bombadiert, daher hier jetzt mal die ganze Wahrheit:
> 
> ...



Falscher Thread, dafür gibts den Bikemarkt... (sonst fang ich mal an hier im Thread meine Keller-Resterampe anzubieten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (11. Mai 2010)

Ich rutsch uns mal hoch, obwohl ich heut nicht dabei sein werde (musste deswegen gestern mal eine 70km Rennradrunde einlegen, ehrlich, MTB macht mehr Spaß...) euch heute viele trockenen Wege und nette Himmelfahrtsausflüge!


----------



## Kono (11. Mai 2010)

Für heute Abend ist Regen vorher gesagt. Lust und Zeit hätte ich zwar, aber das Wetter und die Temperaturen sind momentan nicht wirklich einladend. Wenn es dann auch noch regnet... Bäääh, ne.
Ich schaue um 17:00 Uhr aufs Wetterradar und melde mich nochmal, mal schauen was heute geht.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (11. Mai 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Für heute Abend ist Regen vorher gesagt. Lust und Zeit hätte ich zwar, aber das Wetter und die Temperaturen sind momentan nicht wirklich einladend. Wenn es dann auch noch regnet... Bäääh, ne.
> Ich schaue um 17:00 Uhr aufs Wetterradar und melde mich nochmal, mal schauen was heute geht.



...also der aktualisierte Forcast hat den einsetzenden Regen jetzt auf 23:00h datiert, das sollte doch passen, oder?  

P.S. das Canyon ist weg!


----------



## de_reu (11. Mai 2010)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> ...also der aktualisierte Forcast hat den einsetzenden Regen jetzt auf 23:00h datiert, das sollte doch passen, oder?



Also ich bin dabei! CU


----------



## jan-bux (11. Mai 2010)

Moin ,

ich bin leider noch von letzter Woche geschwächt, habe mir einen Infekt geholt, der mir ziehmlich auf den Lungen liegt!

Allen viel Spaß, bis nächste Woche.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## peterbe (11. Mai 2010)

jan-bux schrieb:


> Moin ,
> 
> ich bin leider noch von letzter Woche geschwächt, habe mir einen Infekt geholt, der mir ziehmlich auf den Lungen liegt!
> 
> ...



Na dann dir gute Besserung!


----------



## Kono (11. Mai 2010)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> ...also der aktualisierte Forcast hat den einsetzenden Regen jetzt auf 23:00h datiert, das sollte doch passen, oder?


Jo, das passt. Bis gleich.


----------



## hoedsch (11. Mai 2010)

Herrlich wars!
41km, knapp 900 Hm, 15,4 km/h
und alles bei trockenem Wetter absolviert.


----------



## Kono (12. Mai 2010)

Auch wenn ich es nur bis Kilometer 25 geschafft habe, schön war es doch . Meine Beine brauchen und bekommen jetzt mal ein paar Tage Ruhe. 
Bis übernächsten Dienstag


----------



## peterbe (18. Mai 2010)

hochgezogen. Also, heute 18.30 KH. Soll noch trocken sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (19. Mai 2010)

Trotz sibirischer Kälte eine Tour mit besten Bedingungen: 34 km, ca. 800 hm, 2:30. Zu fünft gestartet, zu dritt angekommen: Leider ein Sofaaustieg und ein abgerissenes Schaltwerk. Und im Hellen an der KH angekommen.


----------



## hoedsch (19. Mai 2010)

Jo, war wieder eine nette Runde. Und zum Wochenende soll es dann ja auch mal wärmer werden.


----------



## hoedsch (25. Mai 2010)

Ich kann heute leider nicht dabei sein, da ein Open Air Konzert ansteht.
Bis nächste Woche dann.


----------



## Kono (25. Mai 2010)

Aber ich kann heute. Erbitte aber Gnade vor Recht ergehen zu lassen, wenn ich meine urlaubs geschwängerte Wampe die Berge hoch quäle 
Bis nachher


----------



## peterbe (25. Mai 2010)

Ich werd dich wohl vor mir hertreiben....


----------



## de_reu (25. Mai 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich werd dich wohl vor mir hertreiben....



Werde von HL aus kommen! CU


----------



## peterbe (25. Mai 2010)

@orangenblut: wenn du mit dem Rad und der Fähre mitfahren möchtest: 17:41 Övelgönne


----------



## jan-bux (25. Mai 2010)

Moin,

ich bin auch wieder dabei!

Bis nachher dann!

Gruß
Jan


----------



## peterbe (25. Mai 2010)

Das war bis auf die Saukälte eine schöne Runde rund um den Hasselbrack: 33-38 km (?), ca 800 hm und als wir um 21.30 am Parkplatz zurück waren, war es grade dunkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (26. Mai 2010)

34km und 870hm standen bei mir auf der Uhr, aber der Ciclo zählt ja bekanntlich sehr optimistisch.
Schön fand ich, dass der Panoramatrail fahrbar war. Das quer liegende Gehölz am Eingang kann man die Tage ja mal beiseite räumen.
Im ganzen wieder mal eine schöne und erstaunlich trockene Runde, wenn man die Regenmengen vom Montag in Betracht zieht. Ein kleiner Abstecher ins Grüne von Svenni bliebe noch zu berichten, aber ansonsten sind alle wohlbehalten und am Stück wieder an der KH angekommen.
Bis demnächst


----------



## akkula (30. Mai 2010)

Hi.

Bin für 2 Wochen zu Besuch im hohen Norden ). 
Wann fahrt Ihr das nächste Mal ?
Gibst viel. zum einstimmen auch ne Tourenbeschreibung zum Download ?

Ein Nordhesse


----------



## Kono (31. Mai 2010)

Moin Moin und willkommen in Hamburg.

Für üblich (und der Threadname lässt es schon vermuten) fahren wir immer Dienstags. Abfahrt (!) ist um 18:30 Uhr hier.
Nach der momentanen Wettervorhersage bräuchten wir morgen aber eher Schlauchboote als Fahrräder.
Daher wollte ich mal die Frage in den Raum stellen, ob sich jemand mit der Idee anfreunden kann, statt Dienstags, lieber am Mittwoch zu fahren?
Gruß
Kono


----------



## Kono (31. Mai 2010)

Das ist ja mal wieder typisch ich. Meine Frau und Terminmanagerin hat mir eben mitgeteilt, dass ich am Mittwoch keine Zeit habe.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (31. Mai 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal wieder typisch ich. Meine Frau und Terminmanagerin hat mir eben mitgeteilt, dass ich am Mittwoch keine Zeit habe.



..das hätte ich sein können, mit all meinen privaten und beruflichen Terminen... 

Mein weather forecast behauptet ab heute 23:00h bis einschl. Sonntag heiter und KEIN Niederschlag 

CU Svenni


----------



## peterbe (31. Mai 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal wieder typisch ich. Meine Frau und Terminmanagerin hat mir eben mitgeteilt, dass ich am Mittwoch keine Zeit habe.



Finde ich auch besser, dass deine Frau sagt, dass du Mittwoch keine Zeit hast. Habe ich nämlich auch nicht, und morgen scheint die Sonne und wir fahren zusammen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (31. Mai 2010)

Meine Teilnahme am morgigen Dienstag hängt leider vom Funktionieren bestimmter Arbeitspakete ab. Mal schauen.


----------



## Gothic70 (31. Mai 2010)

Ich bin auch für den Dienstag, den habe ich mir jetzt freuschaufeln dürfen.
Bis morgen
Matthias


----------



## g_mtb (1. Juni 2010)

bin auch dabei


----------



## Kono (1. Juni 2010)

Um 21:30 Uhr wurde an der KH beschlossen, dass das Heute eine sehr anstrengende, aber auch eine sehr sehr schöne Tour war.
Ebenfalls wurden die Daten der Tour wie folgt beschlossen: 37,5km, 1000hm bei 14,2 km/h Schnitt.
Abschließend wurde die heutige Dienstagsrunde Runde für beendet erklärt und alle Teilnehmer zogen erschöpft, aber zufrieden von dannen.

Bis demnächst
Kono


----------



## peterbe (1. Juni 2010)

Heidewitzka, war das ein toller Ritt durch die Wälder! Dank an den Scout für die ausgewogen uphillastige Runde.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (2. Juni 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Heidewitzka, war das ein toller Ritt durch die Wälder! Dank an den Scout für die ausgewogen uphillastige Runde.



...ja das war wirklich sooooo geil!


----------



## LowRider4711 (2. Juni 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> ... 37,5km, 1000hm bei 14,2 km/h Schnitt...
> Bis demnächst
> Kono



Hat zufällig jemand den Track aufgezeichnet?


----------



## hoedsch (2. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube, wir hatten alle nur normale Tachos am Lenker.
Jetzt muss nur noch mal jemand mit 'ner Heckenschere durch den Wald und das Grünzeug im Zaum halten.


----------



## John Rico (2. Juni 2010)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir hatten alle nur normale Tachos am Lenker.
> Jetzt muss nur noch mal jemand mit 'ner Heckenschere durch den Wald und das Grünzeug im Zaum halten.



Du hast doch schon im letzten Jahr die Fußgänger mit deiner Machete erschreckt.


----------



## Gothic70 (2. Juni 2010)

Ich habe die Strecke als GPX-Datei.
Die Datei ist 290 kb klein, aber zu groß zum kopieren in diesem Forum oder ich kann es einfach nicht.
Schick mir deine E-Mail Adresse und ich kopiere den Track.
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan-bux (2. Juni 2010)

Moin,

eure Tour vom Dienstag hört sich echt gut an.
Leider wurde ich nach der Tour vom 25.05 wieder Krank.
Wieder die Mandeln, war wohl doch zu anstrengend.
Die nächsten drei Wochen werde ich auch nicht dabei sein können da  die Dinger raus müssen gehts dann kurzfristig ins Krankenhaus.
Euch viel Spass bei den nächsten Touren!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Kono (2. Juni 2010)

Das hab ich ja noch nie gehört, das eine Tonsillektomie aufgrund körperlicher Überanstrengung angezeigt wird. Sachen gibts...
Lass Dir das Eis schmecken und werde schnell wieder gesund.


----------



## hoedsch (3. Juni 2010)

Wieso? Übermäßige körperliche Anstrengung > Immunsystem geht in die Knie > Tonsillitis, wenn häufiger > Tonsillektomie

Na denn Jan, erhol dich gut und anschließend kommst du wieder kuriert in den Wald.


----------



## LowRider4711 (3. Juni 2010)

Und ich dachte Sport wäre gesund  
Auch von mir gute Genesung.

@Gothic70: Hast ne PN


----------



## Gothic70 (3. Juni 2010)

lass dich pflegen und gute besserung
Matthias


----------



## Cyclon (8. Juni 2010)

ist heute noch jemand mit am Start?
ich komme heute wieder mit!


----------



## Kono (8. Juni 2010)

Warum suchst Du Dir auch immer die Dienstage mit so instabilen Wetter aus .
Nach Wettervorhersage soll es heute Abend noch ein bisschen Regnen, aber nicht viel. Ich packe mir eine Regenjacke mit ein. Sollte es wider erwartend doch zu Nass werden, fahren wir eben wieder nach Hause. Ansonsten alles wie gehabt: 18:30 Uhr Abfahrt KH.


----------



## Cyclon (8. Juni 2010)

Arne, ob ich mitkomme oder nicht, hat doch nichts mit dem Wetter zu tun!

Letzte Woche fehlte mir z.b. Trikot und kurze Radhose! Die hatte ich zwar die ganze Zeit im Auto gehabt, aber eben dann doch am Wochenende vollgeschwitzt und nicht daran gedacht, dass ich sie mittlerweile gewaschen hatte ...

Aber wenn es tatsächlich so nass werden sollte, dass es keinen Spaß mehr macht, dann hören wir halt wieder auf



Kono schrieb:


> Warum suchst Du Dir auch immer die Dienstage mit so instabilen Wetter aus .
> Nach Wettervorhersage soll es heute Abend noch ein bisschen Regnen, aber nicht viel. Ich packe mir eine Regenjacke mit ein. Sollte es wider erwartend doch zu Nass werden, fahren wir eben wieder nach Hause. Ansonsten alles wie gehabt: 18:30 Uhr Abfahrt KH.


----------



## peterbe (8. Juni 2010)

Wenn es auf der Arbeit gut läuft, bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (8. Juni 2010)

Na da haben wir die Tour doch genau so hingezaubert, dass sich alles im Trockenen abspielte. Eine schöne Runde war das wieder.


----------



## Kono (9. Juni 2010)

Jau, Punktlandung. Eine halbe Stunde später kam dann der große Regen.
Für die Statistiker: 35km/800hm/14,9km/h Schnitt.
Nächsten Dienstag hat meine Frau Geburtstag. 
BTW, wo in Hamburg (außer bei Globetrotter) kann man eine größere Auswahl an Hiking-, Wander- und Trekkingschuhe anprobieren und kaufen?


----------



## John Rico (9. Juni 2010)

Hat heute richtig Spaß gemacht!
Werde mich bemühen, wieder häufiger mitzukommen.



Kono schrieb:


> BTW, wo in Hamburg (außer bei Globetrotter) kann man eine größere Auswahl an Hiking-, Wander- und Trekkingschuhe anprobieren und kaufen?



Sport Karstadt hat noch einiges, auch wenn die nicht an Globetrotter rankommen. Ansonsten könntest du nochmal bei Trekking König (Collonaden) gucken.


----------



## tequesta (9. Juni 2010)

*Extratour*
Schlankreye 73
20144 Hamburg
http://www.extra-tour.com

Gute Auswahl, alle Online-Artikel gibts auch im Laden.


----------



## Kono (9. Juni 2010)

Danke!


----------



## KingKongKuehnle (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo, ich war am Dienstag auch mit dabei und es war super. Danke nochmal fürs warten.
Kann ja nur noch besser werden! Komme nochmal mit.
Viele Grüße 
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackass1987 (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

brauch man eig noch Beleuchtung um mitzufahren ?

MfG Erik !


----------



## John Rico (13. Juni 2010)

Wir haben in gut einer Woche den längsten Tag des Jahres! 
Beleuchtung ist schon länger nicht mehr nötig, Dienstag waren wir glaube ich bis 21:20 Uhr unterwegs.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## John Rico (14. Juni 2010)

Wie sieht's mit morgen aus?
Ich weiß zwar noch nicht, ob ich nach meinem Abflug vom Samstag lange durchhalte. Aber bevor ich mich morgen früh Richtung Harburg aufmache, würde ich gerne wissen, ob überhaupt jemand fährt.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Cyclon (15. Juni 2010)

ja


----------



## peterbe (15. Juni 2010)

keine Zeit heute...


----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (15. Juni 2010)

Moin,

ich wäre heute mit dabei.
Frank


----------



## Kono (15. Juni 2010)

Bin nächste Woche wieder mit dabei.


----------



## John Rico (15. Juni 2010)

Verdammt, habe gerade beim Packen festgestellt, dass mein Bike am Samstag doch was abbekommen hat.
Muss also erstmal basteln und bin daher für heute leider raus. 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## de_reu (15. Juni 2010)

wenn ich's schaffe, komme ich!


----------



## KingKongKuehnle (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo, ich kann heute leider auch nicht kommen. 
Gruß Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (15. Juni 2010)

bin unterwegs...


----------



## hoedsch (16. Juni 2010)

Gestern gab es bei gutem Wetter mal wieder eine Runde zu neunt durch den Wald. Zwei Neueinsteiger hatten wir auch dabei.
Bis auf einen Platten und einer kurzen Suche nch einem Teilnehmer gab es keine besonderen Vorkommnisse. Rund 29km bei 620 Hm sind auf der Runde zusammen gekommen.


----------



## Kono (21. Juni 2010)

Sonnenuntergang ist morgen um 21:53 Uhr. Es ist also Zeit genug um eine schöne große Runde zu drehen. Wetter soll auch gut werden und die Temperaturen angenehme 18°C betragen. Geht es besser? Ich war schon lange nicht mehr am Karlstein und dem großen Trail-Zick-Zack. Ich freue mich auf morgen. Abfahrt ist wie immer um 18:30 Uhr.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (21. Juni 2010)

Moin Jungs,
ich schwächle immernoch, muss für diese Woche nochmal ein neues Antibiotikum nehmen und hoffen, dass das dann endlich anschlägt, damit ich in zwei Wochen mal wieder mit Stützrädern einen Neuanfang wagen kann...

Euch viel Spass morgen!

CU Svenni


----------



## Gothic70 (21. Juni 2010)

Ich bin bei den guten Aussichten von Kono dabei.
Bis Morgen
Matthias


----------



## g_mtb (21. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (21. Juni 2010)

Moin,

hab mich von der Samstagsrunde erholt und werde morgen auch da sein.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## de_reu (21. Juni 2010)

Ich werde auch mal versuchen zu kommen...

Cu de


----------



## peterbe (21. Juni 2010)

Na dann mach ich das halbe Dutzend voll...

Auf einen schönen Mittsommerride!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (22. Juni 2010)

Na denn.


----------



## Cyclon (22. Juni 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Sonnenuntergang ist morgen um 21:53 Uhr. Es ist also Zeit genug um eine schöne große Runde zu drehen. Wetter soll auch gut werden und die Temperaturen angenehme 18°C betragen. Geht es besser? Ich war schon lange nicht mehr am Karlstein und dem großen Trail-Zick-Zack. Ich freue mich auf morgen. Abfahrt ist wie immer um 18:30 Uhr.



ja wunderbar! bin auch wieder dabei - inkl. der ganzen ghostreader sind wir dann ja bestimmt zweistellig unterwegs ...


----------



## Kono (22. Juni 2010)

Dabei war mit "große Runde" eigentlich eher die Umsetzung des guten alten WP Themas "möglichst lange langsam fahren" gemeint


----------



## SvenniLiteville (22. Juni 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Dabei war mit "große Runde" eigentlich eher die Umsetzung des guten alten WP Themas "möglichst lange langsam fahren" gemeint



  

Ich wünsch Euch die kürzeste Nacht aller DoD-Runden


----------



## LowRider4711 (22. Juni 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Dabei war mit "große Runde" eigentlich eher die Umsetzung des guten alten WP Themas "möglichst lange langsam fahren" gemeint



Unter diesem Motto könnte ich mich auch zu einer Teilnahme durchringen


----------



## hoedsch (22. Juni 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> "möglichst lange langsam fahren"


Aha, ein Sprintrennen für Bahnradfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (22. Juni 2010)

sagt mal Jungs, fahren wir nicht immer gemütlich?


----------



## Cyclon (22. Juni 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> sagt mal Jungs, fahren wir nicht immer gemütlich?



ja, jetzt wo du's sagst. 

und .... "große Runde" heißt dann heute am besten: "lange langsam" und "große Teilnehmerzahl". Kono, einverstanden?


----------



## Kono (22. Juni 2010)

Einverstanden, bis gleich.


----------



## Kono (23. Juni 2010)

Boah... Da bin ich gestern gleich nach dem Duschen ins Bett gefallen. Vorher noch eine Zecke aus der Haut gezogen und dann gute Nacht .
Für die Statistiker: 41,5km, 1000hm und 2:45h Unterwegs. Die Höhenmeter sind wie immer von meinem etwas optimistisch zählenden Ciclo, aber so viel weniger hatten die anderen auch nicht auf der Uhr.
Das war eine schöne Runde und eine gelungene Umsetzung des WP Themas .
Bis demnächst!


----------



## hoedsch (25. Juni 2010)

Ich habe gestern noch eine schöne Runde durch Haake und Fischbeker Heide gedreht. Wunderschöne leere Trails und sonst kaum noch jemand im Wald.


----------



## KingKongKuehnle (26. Juni 2010)

Oh, ja ne Zecke hat sich auch an mir festgebissen. War ne gute Runde am Dienstag.
Hat Spass gemacht. Gruß Christoph


----------



## jan-bux (28. Juni 2010)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> ich schwächle immernoch, muss für diese Woche nochmal ein neues Antibiotikum nehmen und hoffen, dass das dann endlich anschlägt, damit ich in zwei Wochen mal wieder mit Stützrädern einen Neuanfang wagen kann...
> 
> Euch viel Spass morgen!
> ...



Hi Sven und auch an alle Anderen,

Dir alles Gute!!!

Ich bin auch noch auf dem Weg der Genesung. Die OP habe ich gut überstanden, aber Radfahren darf ich erst wieder Ende Juli.
Dann können wir uns ja mit Stützrädern zusammen auf den Weg machen.

Ich wünsche Euch weiterhin schöne Dienstagsrunden .

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Kono (28. Juni 2010)

Abfahrt 18:30 Uhr KH.
kono


----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (28. Juni 2010)

Bin dabei!
Bis morgen,

Gruß
Frank


----------



## peterbe (29. Juni 2010)

Ich bin heute raus, euch einen tollen Ritt durch den staubigen Sommer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (29. Juni 2010)

Bin auch dabei; bis gleich

de


----------



## Kono (29. Juni 2010)

Ein ganzes Dutzend Biker ging heute auf Dienstagsrunde. Und es sollte eine wirklich schöne Runde werden. Schön warm war es. Schön trocken war es auch und schön war es, als wir auch noch Svenni und Hoedsch trafen. Von hier aus gute Besserung, aber soooo krank habt Ihr beide nun wirklich nicht ausgesehen. Nicht so schön war der gebrochenen Rahmen von Gerald, der leider schon recht früh aus dem Dutzend eine illustere Elf machte. Später ist Frank dann mit seinem Kopf an einen tief hängenden Ast geprallt. Zum Glück war der Helm dazwischen, ansonsten wäre jetzt Franks Rübe kaputt und nicht der Helm. Diensterfüllung nennt man das dann wohl.
37km und 800hm sind am Ende zusammen gekommen und langsam waren wir auch nicht gerade wirklich. (Auf meinem Ciclo glänzte eine 16,2 und bei Gerhard eine 15,5, das ist schon ganz ordentlich )
Bis nächsten Dienstag
kono


----------



## gnss (29. Juni 2010)

Ist das Cinelli hin?


----------



## hoedsch (30. Juni 2010)

Nee soo krank war ich auch nicht. Wäre es aber vermutlich heute gewesen, wenn ich gestern die ganze Runde mitgefahren wäre. Da pausiere ich lieber ein Mal und fahre langsam durch den Wald. Aber bisher habe ich ja jede Seuche überlebt, die zuhause eingeschleppt wurde.

@Gerald: Wie hast Du denn das Stahlschwein kaputt bekommen?


----------



## KingKongKuehnle (30. Juni 2010)

Hossa, war das ein Ritt!! Voralledingen schön staubig. Hatte trotz intensivstem Duschen heute morgen noch Staub um die Augen herum und mal wieder eine mitgereiste Zecke entfernen müssen.
Bis zum nächsten mal 
Christoph


----------



## SvenniLiteville (30. Juni 2010)

Moin Jungs,

die "Zeitlupenreharunde" ist mir ganz gut bekommen, abwärts war ich schon fast wieder der Alte... 

Der Hals und die Lymphknoten sind allerdings immernoch ein bissi geschwollen, ich hoffe mal nach drei Wochen voller Behandlungsfehler morgen auf brauchbare Ergebnisse des großen Bluttests (inkl. Borreliosetest) und Erlaubnis wieder ein bissi Trainieren zu dürfen.

@ Christoph: Mach am Saisonende auch mal einen, besser isses...

@ Gerald: Och das schöne, gute, alte Stück... 

@ John-Rico: Schön, dass Du mal wieder dabei warst, Herr Nachbar... 

CU Svenni



hoedsch schrieb:


> Nee soo krank war ich auch nicht. Wäre es aber vermutlich heute gewesen, wenn ich gestern die ganze Runde mitgefahren wäre. Da pausiere ich lieber ein Mal und fahre langsam durch den Wald. Aber bisher habe ich ja jede Seuche überlebt, die zuhause eingeschleppt wurde.
> 
> @Gerald: Wie hast Du denn das Stahlschwein kaputt bekommen?


----------



## Cyclon (30. Juni 2010)

gnss schrieb:


> Ist das Cinelli hin?



ja, in der Tat 




hoedsch schrieb:


> @Gerald: Wie hast Du denn das Stahlschwein kaputt bekommen?




tja, so genau weiß ich das auch nicht. 
Relativ bald nach dem Start gestern viel mir ein neues Knacken auf. Es war immer bei stärkerem Antritt bergauf da und auch über den Lenker spürbar. So ähnlich wie früher bei einem schlecht gekonterten Innenlager oder wenn sich dort die Kugeln verabschiedeten - nur irgendwie ein bisschen anders. Das Knacken war im Tret-Takt, aber nicht, wenn die Kurbel vorne ist, sondern erst vielleicht 30° später. Tja, dann habe ich es gesehen: Zwischen Kettenstrebe rechts und Ausfallende ist es abgerissen! Das Knacken ist immer dann, wenn die Strebe nach einer Kraftspietze wieder zurück an ihren Platz springt.
Mein erster Gedanke war, dass vielleicht der fixe Betrieb dort eine besondere Belastung sei. Ab dem zweiten Gedanken leuchtet mir das aber nicht mehr ein: die übertragenen Bremsmomente scheinen mir deutlich kleiner als die Antriebsmomente zu sein. Und die sollten ja unabhängig von der Übersetzung sein. Wenn, dann sollte es doch bei größerer Übersetzung eher gleichmäßiger als bei kleinerer Übersetzung mit ihrem größeren Hebelverhältnis sein??? Bleibt also eher eine schlechte Schweißverbindung als Verdächtiger...

Stahl ist ja immerhin besser schweißbar als Plastik oder Alu... mal sehen.
Hat jemand ne Idee, wo man Stahlrahmen schweißen lassen könnte?

(ich werd die Tage mal ein Foto machen)


----------



## John Rico (30. Juni 2010)

SvenniLiteville schrieb:


> @ John-Rico: Schön, dass Du mal wieder dabei warst, Herr Nachbar...
> 
> CU Svenni



Ich will ja eigentlich schon länger wieder regelmäßig mitfahren, bisher passte es aber leider recht selten. Gestern musste ich mich nach knapp zwei Stunden schon wieder ausklinken, aber besser kurz als gar nicht. 

War auf jeden Fall lustig, euch gleich zwei Mal zu treffen! Hab ja schon fast damit gerechnet, dass wir uns an der KH nochmal sehen! 
Dir weiterhin gute Besserung!

Bis bald
Sven


----------



## Cyclon (30. Juni 2010)

Das ganze Desaster:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (30. Juni 2010)

Norwid rahmenbau werden das reparieren können. Ansonsten kenn ich einen tollen Rahmen für deine Zwecke: 41,5! viel Glück!


----------



## de_reu (1. Juli 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Norwid rahmenbau werden das reparieren können. Ansonsten kenn ich einen tollen Rahmen für deine Zwecke: 41,5! viel Glück!



Naja, das sieht aus als wen die Ausfallenden hartverlötet sind, wenn du da mir schweißen anfängst, wird dir eventuell das Lot weglaufen...

Is schon tricky, weiß ja auch keiner genau welches Material das Ausfallende ist.
An der Schweißnaht wird man sehen, ob es geklappt hat! Viel Erfolg!


----------



## climb (3. Juli 2010)

Hartlöten würde ich sagen.
Sonst bricht Dir das gleich wieder weg bei Deinem Old-School-Bike. 
Das Ausfallende selbst ist ja vermutlich ein Feinguss. 

Vermutlich am besten, wenn Dir die das mit einem hochfesten Nickellot 
machen, mit denen sonst die fillet-brazed Rahmen gelötet werden. 
(Wie der von meinem Mountain-Goat).
Da muss aber ein Profi ran - denn die Löttemperatur ist hoch und der 
Rahmen bei zu viel gleich kaputt. 
----------------------------------------------------

Ich habe hier übrigens einen Laden entdeckt, der Pulverbeschichtet.
Ich habe da auch Fahrradrahmen gesehen. 
In Bönningstedt - meine Alu-Autofelgen hat der neu  gemacht. 
Saubere Arbeit. 

Die gehen erst zum  Entlackungsservice Nord, 
dann werden die 
Teile Kugel- (Nicht Sand-!!!!) gestrahlt und dann beschichtet. 


Hermann


----------



## Kono (6. Juli 2010)

Das schöne am Sommer ist ja, das der Regen wärmer wird .
Also wie gehabt. Start, 18:30 Uhr KH.
Bis nachher.


----------



## orangenblut (6. Juli 2010)

Fährt jemand mit dem Auto ex Eimsbüttel, Altona, Ottensen? 
Die Ferien fangen ja leider erst morgen an. 
Grüße
Harry


----------



## John Rico (6. Juli 2010)

Könnte einer der Harburger gegen 17 Uhr nochmal ne aktuelle Wetterlage hier posten? Wäre wieder dabei, auf Biken bei Wolkenbruch (auch wenn der Regen warm ist) habe ich aber nicht wirklich Lust ...

@orangenblut: Ich leider nicht. Also entweder Fähre, oder du fährst Punkt 18 Uhr ab Hammerbrook mit der S3. Dann bist du pünktlich an der KH.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SvenniLiteville (6. Juli 2010)

nach dem aktuellen ragenradar ist nix zu sehen, der Forecast sagt aber, dass ab 17:00h die Regenwarscheinlichkeit von 35% auf 10% sinken wird und sternenklarer Himmel angesagt ist...

Viel Spass



John Rico schrieb:


> Könnte einer der Harburger gegen 17 Uhr nochmal ne aktuelle Wetterlage hier posten? Wäre wieder dabei, auf Biken bei Wolkenbruch (auch wenn der Regen warm ist) habe ich aber nicht wirklich Lust ...
> 
> @orangenblut: Ich leider nicht. Also entweder Fähre, oder du fährst Punkt 18 Uhr ab Hammerbrook mit der S3. Dann bist du pünktlich an der KH.
> 
> ...


----------



## John Rico (6. Juli 2010)

Eine kleine, feine Runde hat heute dem Fernseher getrotzt und wir hatten eine richtig schöne Tour!
Dabei sind 40 km, 725 Hm, ein sportlicher 15,9er Schnitt und ein neuer Trail rausgekommen. 

Hat mir wieder viel Spaß gemacht, bis zum nächsten Mal! 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Kono (7. Juli 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> ...und ein neuer Trail rausgekommen...



Ja, war ganz schön sportlich gestern, auch mein Tacho zeigte ein 15,6er Schnitt. Aber wo ist den der neue Trail gewesen?


----------



## John Rico (7. Juli 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Ja, war ganz schön sportlich gestern, auch mein Tacho zeigte ein 15,6er Schnitt. Aber wo ist den der neue Trail gewesen?



Hmm, wie soll ich das erklären??? 
Nach dem Straßenstück sind wir vom Parkplatz aus den Kamm hoch, am Ende den steilen Grashang runter und gleich rechts den Trail am Hang lang wieder hoch, dann durch den Wald weiter hoch und linksrum Richtung PRS. Da gabelt sich dann der Weg und wir sind nicht wie normalerweise rechts leicht berghoch weiter, sondern den linken Weg bergab, der sich dann durch den Wald schlängelte und auf dem sandigen breiten Weg endete. Und diesen Trail bin ich noch nie gefahren. Wir sind bisher höchstens vom Paule kommend besagten Trail rein, dann aber gleich links den Hang runter, so dass wir gegenüber des oben erwähnten steilen Hangs rausgekommen sind.

Kannst du das irgendwie nachvollziehen?


----------



## Kono (7. Juli 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Kannst du das irgendwie nachvollziehen?


Natürlich, aber der ist nicht wirklich neu 
Kono


----------



## John Rico (7. Juli 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Natürlich, aber der ist nicht wirklich neu
> Kono



Für mich schon! 
(oder ich kann mich einfach nicht mehr dran erinnern ... )

PS: Da wir uns gestern darüber unterhalten haben: Klick


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (8. Juli 2010)

Hi an alle,

Ich bin ab Samstag bis Samstag an der Nordsee (Friedrichskoog-Spitze) im Urlaub
und habe aber auf jeden Fall vor einen Abstecher in die Harbuger Berge zu machen.

Hat jemand Bock/Zeit Tagsüber oder Abends eine Traillastige-Runde zu fahren und mir die schönsten Trails bzw. Stellen zu zeigen ???

Oder gibt es einen festen Termin an dem gefahren wird ??? (Dienstag ??? Uhrzeit ???)

Ich bin einiges an Trails gewöhnt und auch die Kondition sollte ausreichen denke und hoffe ich !
=;O)

Auf der GPS-Seite habe ich mir auch schon eine Tour rausgesucht die ich im Notfall auch alleine fahren werde !

Siehe : http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.24336.html

Über eine Rückmeldung würde ich mich trotzdem freuen denn alleine fahren is doooooffff !
Auserdem geht doch nix über einen Local der sich im Gelände auskennt !

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Kono (8. Juli 2010)

Moin Klaus,

der Track, den du da raus gesucht hast, der ist schon knackig. Ansonsten fahren wir Dienstags Abends um 18:30 Uhr ab der Kärntner Hütte (hier).


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (8. Juli 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Moin Klaus,
> der Track, den du da raus gesucht hast, der ist schon knackig. Ansonsten fahren wir Dienstags Abends um 18:30 Uhr ab der Kärntner Hütte



Hi Kono,

Na das hört sich doch schon mal gut an !!! 

Sollte mir der Termin in die Urlaubsplanung passen bin ich natürlich dabei !

Möglichst hoher Trailanteil wäre schon Geil !? 

Was fährt ihr da so am Abend ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Kono (8. Juli 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Was fährt ihr da so am Abend ?


Wasserski natürlich!?!

Spaß bei Seite, Dienstags kommen meist so 30-35km zusammen und wir sind um ca. 21:30 Uhr wieder an der KH. Also alles ganz ruhig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big-Uphill-L (8. Juli 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Wasserski natürlich!?!
> Spaß bei Seite, Dienstags kommen meist so 30-35km zusammen und wir sind um ca. 21:30 Uhr wieder an der KH. Also alles ganz ruhig.



Shit, Wasserski kann ich gar nicht !!!
Nein ! Spaß auf keinen Fall auf die Seite !!!! 

Hört sich sehr gut an !

So wie es aussieht bin ich dabei !!!

Wäre schön wenn du mir deine Handynummer per PN schickst damit wir uns kurzfristig absprechen können !?
Für den Fall das es zu einer Verspätung o.ä. kommt !!!

Freu mich schon riesig auf die Trails in den HaBe's !!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## FalloutBoy (9. Juli 2010)

Cyclon schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Idee, wo man Stahlrahmen schweißen lassen könnte?



Oh Je, das gute Stück  Ich würd mal beim Pallesen (http://www.norwid.de) anfragen. Wenn das einer hinbekommt, dann er


----------



## Baelko (9. Juli 2010)

Richtig, Rudi fragen. Ist übrigens ein gelötetes Ausfallende.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (11. Juli 2010)

Hi nochmal an alle,

Was würdet ihr vorschlagen wo in den HaBe's sich meine Frau 
mit Hund während unserer Tour aufhalten könnte ???

Evtl. an oder nicht weit weg von der Kärtner Hütte zum schattigen Gassi gehen und einkehren !!!!!!!???????

Eine Info wäre Cooooolll !!!

Grüße Klaus


----------



## LowRider4711 (11. Juli 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Hi nochmal an alle,
> 
> Was würdet ihr vorschlagen wo in den HaBe's sich meine Frau
> mit Hund während unserer Tour aufhalten könnte ???
> ...



Die Cuxe ein Stück stadteinwärts in Höhe Maria-Hilf-Krankenhaus beginnt der Meyers-Park. Dort gibt es ein schön großes Freilaufgelände für die Hundis  Dort soll sie sich mal umsehen


----------



## John Rico (11. Juli 2010)

Meyer's Park hätte ich auch vorgeschlagen. Wäre vielleicht sogar sinnvoll, wenn ihr direkt da parkt und du das Stück mit dem Bike zur Kärntner Hütte fährst. Dazu einfach die Kuhtrift von Heimfeld ein Stück rein, dann ist auf der rechten Seite ein Sand-/Parkplatz für die Gassi-Geher.
Zum Einkehren fällt mir spontan nichts ein, an der Cuxe gibt es Mc'es und Burger King, oben in der nähe der Kuhtrift sind auch einige Restaurants u.ä. die ich aber alle nicht kenne.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (11. Juli 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Meyer's Park hätte ich auch vorgeschlagen. Wäre vielleicht sogar sinnvoll, wenn ihr direkt da parkt und du das Stück mit dem Bike zur Kärntner Hütte fährst. Dazu einfach die Kuhtrift von Heimfeld ein Stück rein, dann ist auf der rechten Seite ein Sand-/Parkplatz für die Gassi-Geher.
> Zum Einkehren fällt mir spontan nichts ein, an der Cuxe gibt es Mc'es und Burger King, oben in der nähe der Kuhtrift sind auch einige Restaurants u.ä. die ich aber alle nicht kenne.
> Gruß Sven



Hi Leute,

Danke für die Info's !
Kann man an der Kärntner Hütte nicht auch parken bzw. einkehren ???

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Kono (11. Juli 2010)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> parken bzw. einkehren ???


Parken ja, einkehren nein, weil Dienstags Ruhetag. -> http://kaerntner-huette.com/


----------



## Cyclon (11. Juli 2010)

FalloutBoy schrieb:


> Oh Je, das gute Stück  Ich würd mal beim Pallesen (http://www.norwid.de) anfragen. Wenn das einer hinbekommt, dann er



Ist schon passiert, er wird das machen!

Offen ist jedoch noch
- welches Ausfallende/Gabelende?
- welche Farbe drüber?
- wieviel Farbe über den Rahmen (nur Hinterbau oder mehr)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (12. Juli 2010)

Cyclon schrieb:


> - welche Farbe drüber?
> - wieviel Farbe über den Rahmen (nur Hinterbau oder mehr)?


-Hamarit
-dünn


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo nochmal an alle Mitfahrer vom Dienstag's Biketreff in den HaBe's,

Vielen Dank an den Guide und natürlich auch alle anderen Biker die mit mir 
diese geniale Runde in den HaBe's gefahren sind bzw. die mir diese tolle 
Location gezeigt haben.

Tolle Gruppe mit absolut vernünftigem Tempo Bergauf wie Bergab !!!

Die HaBe's sind wirklich sogar eine 120km bzw. 240km (Hin- und Zurück) lange Anfahrt wert !!!

Evtl. bis wieder mal denn meiner Frau und mir gefällt es hier oben an der 
Nordsee echt gut auch wenn ich die richtigen Berge (Alpen) etwas vermisse !

Ihr habt da echt eine super Alternative die auf "engstem" Raum alles bietet !!!

Grüße aus dem Vogelsberg (dem größten erloschenen Vulkan Mitteleuropas) mitten in Hessen

Klaus

Hier ein paar Info's über unseren Hausberg den Hoherodskopf :

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoherodskopf

und zum ehemaligen Vulkan Vogelsberg :

http://www.hoherodskopf.eu/menu_4827.html


----------



## helgeb (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo ihr,

ich darf meine Handflächen in Gelenknähe auf der  Seite der kleinen Finger an der Handkante in nächster Zeit nicht  belasten. (Schwer zu beschreiben: Siehe angehängte Grafik) Also darf ich  mich nicht aufstützen. Das ist zum Fahrradfahren nicht gut.

*Hat von euch jemand eine Idee, wie man die Hände  gegebenenfalls baulich entlasten kann?*
Meine Ideen bisher:
-          Erhöhter Vorbau, um eine weniger  sportliche Haltung zu bekommen.
-          (Ergon-Griffe, wobei diese zwar die  Auflagefläche und den Gelenkwinkel verbessern, allerdings die primäre  Auflagefläche dort ist/bleibt, wo ich keine Belastung haben darf.)
-          Kleine Lenker-Hörnchen fürs  Streckenfahren perfekt, da die Last nur auf Fingern und dem daumennahen  Ballen liegt. Aber wie bremsen?
-          Nicht aufstützen, sondern nur den Rücken  belasten. (Eher fürs Rennrad fahren.)
-          Hollandrad-Lenker, der mit den Enden  nach vorn-unten angebracht wird.
Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir irgendwie  (ggf. p. PN) weiterhelfen könntet, und ich nicht völlig aufs Radfahren  verzichten muss.

Viele Grüße
Helge


----------



## peterbe (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo DOD-Crew,

durch sehr viel Arbeit konnte ich die letzten DODs nicht mitfahren, nun allerdings liegt es nicht an der Arbeit, sondern an der Umgebung, dass ich euch um die Wärme beneide. Hier ist es zwar sonnig, allerdings grade mal durchschnittlich 18° und um 17 Uhr wirds dunkel. Doch die Trails machen Spaß, sind wie bei uns steil bergan und bergab, aber steiniger, allerdings hat die Gegend hier den Vorteil, dass wir mit einem Latte nach dem Biken den Surfboys beim Wellenreiten zusehen können. Euch viel Spaß in der tropischen Hitzehölle, Peter


----------



## Cyclon (15. Juli 2010)

helgeb schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> 
> ich darf meine Handflächen in Gelenknähe auf der  Seite der kleinen Finger an der Handkante in nächster Zeit nicht  belasten. (Schwer zu beschreiben: Siehe angehängte Grafik) Also darf ich  mich nicht aufstützen. Das ist zum Fahrradfahren nicht gut.
> 
> ...




Helge,
vielleicht mit einem Dropbar?






Da kommt es jetzt allerdings etwas drauf an, was für Bremsen du hast. Canti-Bremsen lassen sich ja sehr gut mit RR-Bremshebeln kombinieren.
V-Brakes müsste auch gehen, aber gibts dafür spezielle Griffe (für Crossräder vielleicht)?
Hydraulische? k.A.

Du könntest auch einen klassischen Hörnchenlenker (Zeitfahrlenker aka bullbar) nehmen. Nicht so leicht könnte es dann sein, den passenden Vorbau (Gabelschaftmaß und Lenkerklemmmaß) zu finden.

Aber du willst ja auch nur Anregungen ...


----------



## John Rico (16. Juli 2010)

Da einige den Track vom Dienstag gerne haben wollten: s.u.
Ich habe leider keine Ahnung, ob und wie ich Wegpunkte hochladen kann, sonst würde ich den vom Karlstein hier auch reinsetzen.

@Klaus: Schön, dass es dir gefallen hat! Und sei dir sicher, dass du noch längst nicht alle (schönen) Trails gesehen hast, es lohnt sich also, wiederzukommen!

@Peter: Wenn ich es am Dienstag nicht mitbekommen hätte, würde ich ja glatt fragen, an welchen geheimnisvollen Ort es dich verschlagen hat. 
Dir auch viel Spaß und lass dich bald mal wieder am Dienstag blicken! 

@Helge:
Ich denke, es kommt vor allem darauf an, was genau du hast. Denn egal was für einen Lenker / Griff du nehmen wirst, bei schwierigem Gelände oder brenzligen Situationen wirst du immer wieder auf deinen alten, gewohnten Griff zurückgreifen (was für ein Wortspiel ). Daher solltest du erstmal abwägen, ob - auch wenn's nervt - eine kurze Pause auf längere Sicht vielleicht doch besser ist als eine langwierige Geschichte wegen zu früher Belastung (s. Frank). Weiteres aber vielleicht besser per PN, das sprengt sonst den Rahmen. 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (20. Juli 2010)

Bin dabei, wer noch?
de


----------



## flansch09 (20. Juli 2010)

Ich komme auch.


----------



## SvenniLiteville (20. Juli 2010)

de_reu schrieb:


> Bin dabei, wer noch?
> de



Mein Zahn schwächelt nun doch, morgen ist OP, dann HOFENTLICH kommenden Di. wieder. 

Euch viel Spass Jungs
Svenni


----------



## John Rico (20. Juli 2010)

Ich werd's heute wohl nicht schaffen, euch viel Spaß!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Gothic70 (20. Juli 2010)

ich kommen auch


----------



## tora (22. Juli 2010)

Falls jemand demnächst von Norden her über Wilhelmsburg zur KH fahren möchte:
Die Klappbrücke über den Reiherstieg ist bis November gesperrt.
Also entweder westlich über Neuhof durch den Hafen, oder östlich über  die Harburger Elbbrücken, bzw. Kornweide/Hohe Schaar/Katwikbrücke  fahren.

Gruß, Torsten


----------



## Cyclon (27. Juli 2010)

heute jemand am Start?

(bei mir ist es nicht ganz sicher, da ich bis 18:00 noch einen Termin habe - wenn der nicht rechtzeitig zuende ist, wirds heute nichts für mich)


----------



## de_reu (27. Juli 2010)

Cyclon schrieb:


> heute jemand am Start?
> 
> (bei mir ist es nicht ganz sicher, da ich bis 18:00 noch einen Termin habe - wenn der nicht rechtzeitig zuende ist, wirds heute nichts für mich)



Ich bin dabei! hoffentlich right in time....


----------



## Rotwilderer_70 (27. Juli 2010)

Ich werde mit Christoph ebenfalls am Start sein.

bis später


----------



## SvenniLiteville (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo Jungs,
ich hab 'nen kleinen Rückfall oder Restschub meines Pfeifferschen Drüsenfiebers und werde heute chillen... Euch viel Spass...

@ Matthias: Kannst Du mir mal erzählen, wie das bei Dir war beim Abklingen? Wär nett (Tel. 0170/2223382)

CU Svenni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flansch09 (27. Juli 2010)

Heute gabs wieder eine schöne Runde mit 8 Leuten, 34km und 630Hm.
Die Dämmerung hat das Thema Lampen auf den Tisch gebracht, daher hier die Links zu den angesprochenen Lampen:
Tesla (Lupine)
Tesla-Klon

Gruß Felix


----------



## WhiteGiant (29. Juli 2010)

Heute wollte ich mit Sebastian eine Runde durch die HaBe`s fahren,leider sind wir nicht weit gekommen da Sebastian bei seinen Bulls  sich einen Rahmenbruch gehollt hat .Zum Glück ist Sebastian nichts passiert bis auf paar schürfwunden.Aber der Carbonrahmen ist hin!!!!! Bilder folgen noch

Gruß Arek


----------



## climb (30. Juli 2010)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Heute ... da Sebastian bei seinen Bulls  sich einen Rahmenbruch gehollt hat .... Aber der Carbonrahmen ist hin!!!
> Gruß Arek



Hallo!

Was ist denn da gebrochen?
Hört sich ja nach Kapitalschaden an...

Hermann


----------



## John Rico (30. Juli 2010)

Ich würde auch gerne mal ein Foto sehen!

Zum Glück ist dem Fahrer nichts ernstes passiert, auch wenn das natürlich sehr ärgerlich ist!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## WhiteGiant (31. Juli 2010)

Hier noch der Rahmen


----------



## WhiteGiant (31. Juli 2010)

Hier noch ein


----------



## shbiker (1. August 2010)

Hallo Nachbarn,

Sachenwald und Geesthang hier sind ja schon ein ganz tolles Revier, aber um die Harburger Berge beneide ich euch ja doch. Lieder schaffe ich es in der Woche nicht bis 18.00 Uhr zur KH. Allerdings habe ich ab nächster Woche Urlaub und verreise erst in der darauffolgende Woche, kurz gesagt, ich habe Zeit und Lust jetzt Dienstag einmal bei euch mitzufahren. Nehmt ihr mich mit und bleibt es bei 18.00 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte?

Viele Grüsse

Jörg
(Sachsenwaldpioniere)


----------



## hoedsch (1. August 2010)

Der Start ist immer um 18:30 Uhr.
Nächste Woche ist die Anreise aber kritisch, da die B73 gesperrt ist und sich auf den Strassen in der Umgebung wieder großflächige Staus bilden werden.


----------



## degloe (1. August 2010)

Moinmoin!

Wie ich schon im Parallelthread angekündigt hatte, würde ich gerne mal eine Tour bei euch mit meinem Crossrad mitfahren.
Da ich mein Rad jetzt wieder fit habe, kanns bei mir jetzt losgehen.

Wenns Wetter passt, würde ich jetzt am Dienstag gerne mitfahren.
Da ich nicht weiß, wie ich konditionell dastehe und euch nicht unnötig aufhalten möchte, schlage ich vor, dass die Runde die Fischbeker Heide mit einbezieht und ich dann dort aussteige.

Würde euch das so passen?

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shbiker (1. August 2010)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Der Start ist immer um 18:30 Uhr.
> Nächste Woche ist die Anreise aber kritisch, da die B73 gesperrt ist und sich auf den Strassen in der Umgebung wieder großflächige Staus bilden werden.


 

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich werde mir die Sache mal genauer auf der Karte ansehen und dann nach einer Lösung suchen.

Ist ja ein starkes Stück was die Straßenbauverwaltung da wieder mit uns macht

Danke 

Jörg


----------



## Cyclon (1. August 2010)

degloe schrieb:


> ... Crossrad ... jetzt wieder fit habe, kanns bei mir jetzt losgehen.
> 
> Da ich nicht weiß, wie ich konditionell dastehe




Hallo Dennis,

das sind gleich ein paar ungünstige Vorraussetzungen auf einmal.

Ich denke, folgendes Vorgehen wäre vielleicht sinnvoll:

1. du guckst dich mal auf eigene Faust ein bisschen in den Harburger Bergen, vielleicht auch der Fischbeker Heide um (fahr z.B. mal den Trail vom oberen Ende des Segelflugplatzes runter bis unten auf die Straße hinter der ehem. Kaserne; und, vom Parkplatz unten im Fischbektal, los auf dem X-Weg wieder hoch zum Ausgangspunkt). Dabei wirst sehen, ob dein Rad und deine Kondition zumindest für die Gegend geeignet sind.

2. fahr ruhig ein paarmal und verbessere deine Kondition, so dass du selbst dich schon etwas als Mountainbiker fühlst. Vielleicht schaffst du dann ja schon so ca. 1,5h bergauf und -ab.

3. dann kommst du mal Di mit und wirst selbst wesentlich mehr Spaß an unserem Fahren haben, als wenn du deine erste Rund gleich mit uns drehen möchtest. Solltest du dann keine 2,5h durchhalten - kein Problem, man kann eigentlich jederzeit aussteigen, weil es immer einen einfachen und kurzen Weg zurück gibt.

o.k.?


----------



## shbiker (2. August 2010)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Der Start ist immer um 18:30 Uhr.
> Nächste Woche ist die Anreise aber kritisch, da die B73 gesperrt ist und sich auf den Strassen in der Umgebung wieder großflächige Staus bilden werden.


 
Hallo Nachbarn,

ich habe mir die Sache in den Karten einmal genau angesehen. Ich werden das Auto schon in Harburg abstellen. Die Tour an der B 73  entlang wird sicher nicht die schönste werden, aber so bin ich wenigstens ein wenig warm gefahren. Ich werde dann um 18:30 an der KH sein

Bis dann 

Jörg


----------



## degloe (2. August 2010)

Moin Cyclon!



Cyclon schrieb:


> Hallo Dennis,
> 
> das sind gleich ein paar ungünstige Vorraussetzungen auf einmal.
> 
> ...



Njoa, wird wohl das vernünftigste sein.

Die Rad/Wanderkarte der Region hab ich ja, werd mich schon irgendwie zurechtfinden.

War wohl nach dem Beitrag im Parallelthread etwas zu optimistisch:



John Rico schrieb:


> Fazit: Komm mit, probier es aus, zur Not kannst du dich immer noch ausklinken. Und sollte es dir zu schwierig / ruppig werden (wovon ich an einigen Stellen ausgehe  ), wird dafür dann deine Entscheidung pro MTB deutlich leichter.
> 
> Falls du ein GPS hast [...]
> 
> ...




Oder liegt das evtl daran, dass ihr Dienstags generell schneller fahrt?

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## Kono (2. August 2010)

Die Dienstagsrunde zeichnet sich für üblich dadurch aus, dass auf die langsameren gewartet wird. Bis dato wurde keiner absichtlich im Wald alleine zurück gelassen. Es wird aber schon ein gewisses Tempo gefahren und man merkt recht schnell, ob man das Tempo mithalten kann oder nicht. Wenn es eben nicht geht, sollte man in gesunder Selbsteinschätzung sich rechtzeitig ausklinken. Ansonsten wird es schnell für alle mitfahrenden überaus frustrierend. Aber wenn es geht, ist ja gut . 
Ansonsten ist es so wie John Rico schon geschrieben hat, komm vorbei und probier es aus.
Gruß
Kono

P.S. Morgen werde ich mit meiner urlaubsgeschwängerten Wampe sowieso um Gnade winseln 

P.P.S.  Wenn es keine Pflichten gibt, aber ohne Helm fährt keiner mit.


----------



## John Rico (2. August 2010)

shbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Nachbarn,
> 
> ich habe mir die Sache in den Karten einmal genau angesehen. Ich werden das Auto schon in Harburg abstellen. Die Tour an der B 73  entlang wird sicher nicht die schönste werden, aber so bin ich wenigstens ein wenig warm gefahren. Ich werde dann um 18:30 an der KH sein
> 
> ...



Hi Jörg!

Eine gute Option (habe ich am Samstag selbst so gemacht) ist es, bis zur Kuhtrift zu fahren, das Auto dort abzustellen (antweder auf dem Parkstreifen oder auf dem Hundeparkplatz etwas die Kuhtrift rein) und dann mit dem Bike zur KH zu fahren. 

Ich werde wohl erst wieder ab dem 17.8. dabei sein, bis dahin muss ich fleißig Straße trainieren.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## degloe (2. August 2010)

Okay.

Dann werde ich morgen mittag mal ne Runde drehen.
Bin mal gespannt, wie ich mit dem Crossrad im weichen Boden zurechtkomme.
Helm ist sowieso klar.

Eure große Runde kann ich ja dann immer noch später mitfahren, dann wird nur das fehlende Licht irgendwann zum Problem.....

Naja passt schon, denn mal viel Spaß morgen!

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## Gothic70 (2. August 2010)

Ich hoffe das wird morgen nicht so wie heute der Verkehrsfunk war ja eine reine Katastrophe !!!!!!!!!!!
Ich plane ein wenig mehr Zeit ein für die Anreise. Halbe Std.Also von Pinneberg 1,5 Std das muss reichen.
Oder wie kann man sonst anreisen?
Ich würde Moorburg abfahren und mich im Stau hinten anstellen.
Matthias


----------



## John Rico (2. August 2010)

Wie gesagt, bei Chaos an der B73 bietet es sich an, Kuhtrift oder ein Stück weiter an dem Parkplatz direkt bei der Autobahnbrücke, über die wir häufig fahren, zu parken.
Wenn es auf der B73 richtig schlimm wird, könnte es sich sogar lohnen, von der A7 über den Moorburger Bogen nach Harburg und dann über die Eißendorfer Straße oder Schwarzenbergstraße / Heimfelder Straße zurück zur Kuhtrift zu fahren.


----------



## WhiteGiant (3. August 2010)

Ich werde auch versuchen zu kommen,also bis später.


Cu Arek


----------



## shbiker (3. August 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Hi Jörg!
> 
> Eine gute Option (habe ich am Samstag selbst so gemacht) ist es, bis zur Kuhtrift zu fahren, das Auto dort abzustellen (antweder auf dem Parkstreifen oder auf dem Hundeparkplatz etwas die Kuhtrift rein) und dann mit dem Bike zur KH zu fahren.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Sven,

danke für den Hinweis, aber ich werde aber wohl garnicht erst versuchen die B 73 zu fahren und bleibe gleich mit dem Auto in Harburg. Hab ja Urlaub und damit auch ein wenig Zeit. Und wer weiss, vieleicht gibt es ja doch was schönes zu entdecken Viel Spaß beim Straßentraining!

Bis dann ´mal 

Jörg


----------



## jan-bux (3. August 2010)

Moin,

ich komme heute auch zur KH.
18:30 wie immer!
Ist Licht schon wieder nötig ?

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Kono (3. August 2010)

jan-bux schrieb:


> Ist Licht schon wieder nötig ?


Nö, Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:15 Uhr und die letzte halbe Stunde fahren wir nach Gehör.


----------



## de_reu (3. August 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Nö, Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:15 Uhr und die letzte halbe Stunde fahren wir nach Gehör.



 bin auch dabei
de


----------



## shbiker (3. August 2010)

Hallo Nachbarn,

danke für diese starke Tour, hat irre Spaß gemacht. Wie eingangs vom mir schon gesagt: " ich beneide euch um euer Revier!"
Euer Einverständnis vorrausgesetzt werde ich mich wohl den einen oder anderen Samstag aufraffen und mal wieder mitfahren.

Danke für die freundliche Aufnahme bei Euch und bis dann 
Jörg


----------



## Gothic70 (10. August 2010)

wie ist denn die Anfahrt? immer noch so schlimm oder besser?ich komme auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (10. August 2010)

Die B73 ist wieder offen. Die Anfahrt sollte bis auf den normalen Wahnsinn wieder ok sein.


----------



## peterbe (10. August 2010)

Super, dann bin ich heute auch wieder dabei' und freu mich!


----------



## Sven7181 (10. August 2010)

Ich wollte mich heute auch mal anschliessen.

Das Wetter sollte man ausnutzen also bis nachher.


----------



## Sven7181 (11. August 2010)

Hier noch schnell die Daten von gestern:

- 30,16km
- 14,53 km/h im Schnitt
- 737Hm

Schöne Tour mit einer echten Neuheit für mich.

Bis demnächst


----------



## jan-bux (12. August 2010)

Moin, moin,

hat heute einer Lust und Zeit gegen 18:00 an der KH eine Runde durch die Hbes zu drehen? 
Bisher sieht das Wetter noch nicht so gut, soll aber heute Nachmittag aufklaren und die Sonne scheinen. Mal sehen !
Gruß

Jan


----------



## Sven7181 (12. August 2010)

Moin


wen das Wetter mitspielt wäre ich dabei - melde mich nochmal gegen 16:30 Uhr


----------



## Sven7181 (12. August 2010)

bin raus - hier schüttet es mal wieder


----------



## Däumchen (12. August 2010)

Moin moin, ich würde mich euch ganz gern mal nächste Woche Dienstag anschließen. Ich habe dieses Jahr bereits 4x im Sattel gesessen  und bin am Montag erst vom ebm in Seiffen zurückgekehrt. War definitiv schonmal fitter, aber wie ihr ja sagt, kann ich jederzeit aussteigen. Sollte ne Lampe dann schon dabei sein? Desweiteren kann ich nicht versprechen, 1830 da auf der Matte zu stehen, da ich bis 1800 arbeite - müsste dann sicherlich gleich von dort aus los.

Liebe Grüße,
Jan


----------



## hoedsch (13. August 2010)

Hallo Jan,

falls Du mitfahren möchtest, dann stehe bitte um 18:30 Uhr auf der Matte. Eine gewisse Grundkondition sollte schon vorhanden sein, dann macht das gemeinsame Fahren auch Spass.

Gruß
Hoedsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (13. August 2010)

Hi Jan,
um 18:30 Uhr ist Abfahrt, nicht treffen. Stehe um 18:30 Uhr also bitte entsprechend abfahrbereit auf der Matte . Noch ist das Fahren ohne Licht bis 21:00 Uhr gut möglich. Wenn Du ein GPS hast, oder dich in den HaBes auskennst, kannst Du dich ja jederzeit ausklinken.
Bis Dienstag
Kono


----------



## John Rico (13. August 2010)

Da ich mal wieder passend krank geworden bin, habe ich einen Startplatz für die Cyclassics (100 km) über, s. hier.
Etwas OT, aber vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Interesse.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## peterbe (13. August 2010)

Herman Löns, es brennt die Heide...

Wie gesagt, die Heide blüht und ich würde morgen gerne eine Runde auf den Wilseder Berg drehen. Starten gegen Mittag vom Bahnhof Sprötze, ca 60-70 km mit Kucheneinkehr in Wilsede. Interesse? Ich könnte auch noch im Auteo jemanden mitnehmen.

Grüße, Peter


----------



## de_reu (13. August 2010)

Moin Peter, welcome back, das klingt ja nach ner CC Runde..
Aber fahren wollte ich morgen eigentlich schon noch einmal...
Kuchen klingt eigentlich nicht verkehrt..

Cu Delf




peterbe schrieb:


> Herman Löns, es brennt die Heide...
> 
> Wie gesagt, die Heide blüht und ich würde morgen gerne eine Runde auf den Wilseder Berg drehen. Starten gegen Mittag vom Bahnhof Sprötze, ca 60-70 km mit Kucheneinkehr in Wilsede. Interesse? Ich könnte auch noch im Auteo jemanden mitnehmen.
> 
> Grüße, Peter


----------



## orangenblut (14. August 2010)

Hallo Peter 
bei dieser Tour will auch mal mit. 
Bitte unbedingt nochmal anbieten, ich kann derzeit nicht, es gab Nachwuchs. 
Grüße
Harry


----------



## peterbe (14. August 2010)

Erst mal Glückwunsch, dir Harry, zum Nachwuchs!

Dann zur Löns-Tour, unserer DOD-Heideclassics: Wir sind zu viert um 10 an der KH gestartet, dann über den Stufenwald ab nach Sprötze, rauf zum Brunsberg (136m), rüber ins Büsenbachtal auf den Pferdekopf (Hengsthope) mit 89 Metern über den X-Weg nach Handeloh auf einen der schönsten norddeutschen Trail, den Seeveweg. Dann durch den Naturpark Heide nach Niederhaverbek, durch das Haverbecketal (wunderbar) Richtung Wilseder Berg (169m), nicht ohne vorher den Stattberg mit 124m mitgenommen zu haben. Weiter in den Totengrund, um den ein 1a-Flow-Wurzeltrail führt mit einer größeren Schleife bergab durch die Heide nach Undeloh. Von dort über den Hingstberg (124m) hoch und runter zurück an die Seeve und ins Büsenbachtal, um erneut auf den Brunsberg zu klettern. Dann den Downhill durch die Höllenschlucht nach Buchholz, wo wir uns bis zurück in die Harburger Berge gegen den Wind über Asphalt quälen mussten. Nach 123 km und 1250hm haben waren wir um 20 Uhr zurück an der KH - coole Runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (15. August 2010)

Das hört sich nach einer schönen (wenn auch ziemlich langen) Tour an!
Hat einer von euch zufällig einen GPS-Track? Würde mir die Runde gerne mal ansehen.

Gruß
Sven
(der zu Hause auf der Couch sitzt und sich ärgert, dass er heute nicht aufs Bike konnte)


----------



## SvenniLiteville (16. August 2010)

Och menno! Schade Sven, dass Du krank geworden bist!

Hätte ich doch bloss Sa morgen nochmal meine Mails gecheckt, hätte super gerne mit meiner Freundin 'ne "entspannte" Runde über die 100km in 2std48min in ihrem Windschatten verbracht!

Gute Besserung mein Lieber! Bis denne.

Svenni



John Rico schrieb:


> Da ich mal wieder passend krank geworden bin, habe ich einen Startplatz für die Cyclassics (100 km) über, s. hier.
> Etwas OT, aber vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Interesse.
> 
> Gruß
> Sven


----------



## crasher-mike (16. August 2010)

Hallo, fährt morgen jemand ? Wie schauts mit Licht aus - wird das schon benötigt ?


----------



## Kono (16. August 2010)

Ja und Nein.
18:30 KH


----------



## WhiteGiant (17. August 2010)

Werde auch kommen und mich rechtzeitig ausklinken 

Gruß
Arek


----------



## crasher-mike (17. August 2010)

Klasse, dann bis später.


----------



## Kono (17. August 2010)

Heute könnte es eine gute Idee sein sich ein paar Regenklamotten mit in den Rucksack zu packen. Alleine damit es eben nicht regnet, ansonsten natürlich nur für den Fall der Fälle


----------



## peterbe (17. August 2010)

Regenzeug ist eingepackt!


----------



## Däumchen (17. August 2010)

hey leute, ich hoffe, ihr habt nicht unnötig auf mich gewartet. ich habe heute aber meinen freitag den dreizehnten nachgeholt und mir ma eben den daumennagel ausm nagelbett gerissen.  da wars mir wichtiger, beim arzt zu verweilen  ich hoffe, ihr habt dafür verständnis.

eine gewissen grundkondition ist vorhanden, aber ich kenne mich da unten absolut nicht aus. deshalb fragte ich ja, bei euch mitzufahren, um einfach mal ne bikestrecke hier kennenzulernen, da ich erst seit letztem we mein mtb hier habe.

liebe grüße
jan


----------



## hoedsch (18. August 2010)

Wieviel km haben wir denn gestern bei der schönen Runde geschafft? Hatte ja keinen Tacho dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (18. August 2010)

Hier nochmal der Track von unserer Wilseder Berg Runde.


----------



## Kono (18. August 2010)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Wieviel km haben wir denn gestern bei der schönen Runde geschafft? Hatte ja keinen Tacho dabei.


24km hat mein Tacho aufgezeichnet.


----------



## jan-bux (18. August 2010)

Kleine Ergänzung zur gestrigen Runde:
Aufstieg:475 m, Abstieg: 535 m
Durchschnitt 14,0 km/h

Das war gestern eine schöne Strecke mit alten und neuen Abschnitten.
Bis nächste Woche.
Gruß
Jan


----------



## hoedsch (18. August 2010)

jan-bux schrieb:


> Aufstieg:475 m, Abstieg: 535 m



Wo hast Du denn noch ein Loch gegraben?


----------



## peterbe (18. August 2010)

Wieso? Wir sind doch fast am Meer: Ebbe - Flut....


----------



## John Rico (18. August 2010)

Morgen jemand Lust auf spontane 2 - 2,5 Std. biken (keinen Regen vorrausgesetzt)?
Wenn jemand mitkommt, würde ich 18:30 Uhr KH starten. Aber nur, wenn sich jemand hier bis morgen 9 Uhr oder bis 17 Uhr übers Handy meldet, sonst fahre ich spontan (und ggf. nicht über KH) los.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Cyclon (19. August 2010)

Däumchen schrieb:


> ich habe heute aber meinen freitag den dreizehnten nachgeholt und mir ma eben den daumennagel ausm nagelbett gerissen.  da wars mir wichtiger, beim arzt zu verweilen  ich hoffe, ihr habt dafür verständnis.
> 
> 
> jan



ach du liebe Güte: Däumchen ohne Nagel!


----------



## Däumchen (19. August 2010)

Cyclon schrieb:


> ach du liebe Güte: Däumchen ohne Nagel!



na so ganz stimmt das ja nicht, ich hab zur not noch 19 andere  aber keine sorge, däumchens daumennagel ist noch da.. ist ja nur zur hälfte ab 

wenn es mir besser geht, dann wäre ich am dienstag aber gern dabei..


----------



## Kono (20. August 2010)

Immer Dienstags 18:30 Uhr ist Abfahrt (KH).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (20. August 2010)

Moin Peter!
Ich habe mir gerade deine KH-Wilseder Berg Tour angeschaut und werde die mal abfahren. Du scheinst ein paar Wege gefahren zu sein die ich noch nicht kenne.
 Letztes Jahr bin ich eine sehr geile Runde von Neugraben über Hittfeld zum Wilseder Berg gefahren. Wenn du willst und mir erklärst wie ich Dateien ins Forum einfüge stelle ich den Track auch mal hier rein.
Gruß
Sven


----------



## peterbe (20. August 2010)

Hallo Sven,

Danke, aber auch dein Weg über Hittfeld hört sich gut an, wir haben am Samstag länger überlegt, wie wir auf dem Rückweg von Undeloh eine Schleife über den unteren Seeveweg machen können, da das Stück auf unserem Track vom Ende Höllental über Buchholz/Dibbersen zurück in die HBs der unattraktivste Teil der Strecke war. Ansonsten ist bei der Heiderunde vor allem die Schleife durchs Heverbecketal wunderschön und die Totengrund-Runde.

Wie du Tracks hier hochlädst, kann dir am besten Arne erklären, oder du logst dich bei gps-tour.info ein, stellst den Track ein und gibst uns den Link.

Viel Spaß in der Heide! (Die grade blüht)


----------



## hoedsch (20. August 2010)

1.)Antworten, Knopf für Anhänge verwalten suchen und drücken.
2.) Durchsuchen, gpx-Datei auswählen, Hochladen drücken
Fertig.


----------



## WhiteGiant (20. August 2010)

Hat jemand lust Sonntags eine runde durch die HaBe`s zu fahren?

Gruß

Arek


----------



## gnss (20. August 2010)

Bin gerade die Wilsede-Runde ab Bucholz gefahren, einfach schön und bei den vielen vielversprechenden Wegen, die man kreuzt, sicher noch ausbaufähig.


----------



## peterbe (20. August 2010)

Hallo Martin, da hätten wir uns ja treffen können, ich bin von Hamburg übers Büsenbachtal ins Wintermoor nach Fintel gefahren, allerdings geht es dort nur gradeaus über Mullersand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (20. August 2010)

Und durch Felder, so wie es auf dem Satellitenbild ausschaut? Rechts von Schneverdingen scheint noch ein wenig Heide zu sein.


----------



## Kono (21. August 2010)

gnss schrieb:


> Und durch Felder, so wie es auf dem Satellitenbild ausschaut? Rechts von Schneverdingen scheint noch ein wenig Heide zu sein.



Aha, und wo? Eigentlich dachte ich, ich hätte alle unsere kleinen Donutkringel und Querfeldein-Direktverbindungen aus dem Track editiert.


----------



## gnss (21. August 2010)

Also ich bin nicht durch Felder, aber Peter wenn er nach Fintel ist, zumindest sieht es auf dem Satellitenbild so aus.
Kringel bin ich keine gefahren, der Track war wunderbar.


----------



## Kono (21. August 2010)

gnss schrieb:


> Also ich bin nicht durch Felder, aber Peter wenn er nach Fintel ist, zumindest sieht es auf dem Satellitenbild so aus.
> Kringel bin ich keine gefahren, der Track war wunderbar.


Ja, OK. Nach dem dritten mal Lesen, habe ich es jetzt auch verstanden.


----------



## peterbe (21. August 2010)

Was los Arne? Zuviel Erdinger Alkoholfrei?
Aber in Richtung Fintel ist es eher moorig als Heide. Trotzdem schöne Trails, aber im Prinzip eher langweilig.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (22. August 2010)

Moin Peter! 
Habe mittlerweile zwar die Upload-Funktion gefunden, aber eine Fehlermeldung bzgl. der Dateigröße bekommen (bei 842 KB?).

Hier nun der Link zur GPX Datei Neugraben-Hittfeld-Wilsede-Neugraben:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3DO7E97R

Gruß

Sven


----------



## John Rico (22. August 2010)

Hier die Bilder vom Rennen gestern:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/32818
Wenn noch jemand Fotos hat, wäre es super, wenn er/sie die ebenfalls einstellt, am besten im entsprechenden Thread.


Gruß
Sven


----------



## crasher-mike (23. August 2010)

crasher-mike schrieb:


> Hallo, fährt morgen jemand ? Wie schauts mit Licht aus - wird das schon benötigt ?



Selbe Frage - selbe Antwort  ?


----------



## Kono (23. August 2010)

Wenn es nicht wie aus Eimern regnet: Ja. Aber das werden wir Morgen sehen.


----------



## hoedsch (23. August 2010)

Und kein Licht. Das reicht noch so gerade bis 20:50 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crasher-mike (24. August 2010)

Ich werd es heute leider doch nicht schaffen. Viel Spaß.


----------



## Kono (24. August 2010)

Gerade nochmal die Wetterlage geprüft. Es könnte uns heute Abend durchaus der eine oder andere kurze Schauer erwischen. Ich packe mir vorsichtshalber die Regenklamotten mit ein. Hat letztes mal zwar auch nicht geklappt, aber normaler weise regnet es nicht wenn ich die mit habe .
Bis gleich.


----------



## John Rico (24. August 2010)

Ich werd's heute nicht schaffen. Euch viel Spaß!

@hoedsch: Wenn du das Tool noch vor dem Urlaub brauchst, meld dich einfach, dann kriegen wir das schon irgendwie hin.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Winter75 (24. August 2010)

Hallo, ich weiß nicht ob ihr die beiden Biker seit, die ich beim Joggen getroffen hatte und nach Mitfahrgelegenheit am Dienstag Abend gefragt hatte. Würde mich freuen, wenn ich an eure Tour anschließen könnte.
Würde mich freuen von euch zu hören.
Andreas


----------



## kona_steffen (24. August 2010)

Hallo ich bin Steffen, war heute das erste mal dabei. Hat mir viel Spass gemacht. Ich komme sicher mal wieder mit, habe aber fürs fahren mit Licht noch nicht die richtigen Lampen.


----------



## KingKongKuehnle (25. August 2010)

Hallo, hat gestern mal wieder Spass gemacht! Hier wie versprochen noch den Link zu dem tollen Hotel für Mountainbiker im Harz (Claustahl-Zellerfeld). Wir waren vor kurzen dort und sind von dort aus richtig gute Touren gefahren. Frank Tolle (Inhaber, Koch und Mensch für alles) bietet gute Singletrailtouren an, er kocht total lecker und das Haus ist total urig. Kann nich nur empfehlen.

http://www.untermuehle.eu/

Bis nächste Woche
Christoph


----------



## peterbe (26. August 2010)

Wie sieht's Sonntag mit Felix Trip aus? Ich bin dabei, wenn dasWetter nicht komplett ausfällt.


----------



## flansch09 (27. August 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wie sieht's Sonntag mit Felix Trip aus? Ich bin dabei, wenn dasWetter nicht komplett ausfällt.


 
Neues hierzu im Hamburg Harburger-Berge Thread.

Gruß, Felix


----------



## John Rico (31. August 2010)

Fährt heute jemand?
Das Wetter sieht mal wieder richtig gut aus, daher sollten wir uns das nicht entgehen lassen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (31. August 2010)

Keine Frage fahren wir, aber mit Licht!


----------



## pixelquantec (31. August 2010)

Wenn der Elbtunnel und der Arbeitgeber mitspielt komme ich auch mal mit. Falls ne HongKong-Tesla reicht.


----------



## KingKongKuehnle (31. August 2010)

Hallo ich komme auch,
aber leider ohne Licht! Ich versuche schon mal vorher ne Runde und komme dann um 18:15 zur KH! Steige dann so gg. 20:30 aus, bevor es dunkel wird. 

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Gothic70 (31. August 2010)

ich komme auch
Matthias


----------



## KingKongKuehnle (1. September 2010)

Moinsen, ich war gestern schon um 17:45 Uhr an der KH und bin dort auf Delf und Sven gestoßen. Wir sind dann zusammen bis 20:30 gefahren.
Ich hoffe ihr habt nicht auf mich gewartet! Ich hoffe ich bekomme schnell meine Lampen.
War ja noch ein schönes Wetterchen gestern abend!
Christoph


----------



## pixelquantec (6. September 2010)

Ist morgen jemand 18:30 Uhr an der K.H.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (6. September 2010)

Ja klar, mit Licht und los geht's!


----------



## Cyclon (7. September 2010)




----------



## Gothic70 (7. September 2010)

ich auch
Matthias


----------



## John Rico (7. September 2010)

Mach mich auch fertig und bin dabei.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## hoedsch (8. September 2010)

Bei der gestrigen Runde ist bereits in der Haake 1/3 des Feldes verschwunden und konnte trotz gefahrener Suchrunde nicht wieder aufgegriffen werden. Ich hoff, dass die 4 den Wald wieder heil verlassen haben, Ortskundige waren ja dabei.
Sonst sind wir schön in die Dunkelheit hinein über Haake, Neugrabener Heide, Tempelberg, Hasselbrack und Paul-Roth-Stein eine 35km Runde mit 800 Hm gefahren.


----------



## Kono (8. September 2010)

Das hintere Drittel konnte dem forcierten Tempo nicht ganz folgen und an der Kreuzung war dann auch weit und breit keiner mehr zu sehen. Wir sind dann weiter Richtung Wildparktrail. Dem HNF Pfad folgend habe ich trotz Suchschleife meine drei Hintermänner in der Höhe des Friedhofes verloren. Als ich in das kurze Stück bergab eingebogen bin, war Thorsten noch hinter mir. Unten links abgebogen habe ich langsam fahrend auf die anderen gewartet, aber da kam keiner!?! Umgedreht und wieder hinauf gefahren war immer noch keiner zu sehen. Wo auch immer Ihr lang gefahren seid, Ich hoffe das Jan, Matthias und Thorsten unbeschadet zurück zur Hütte gefunden haben.
Selber habe ich dann noch eine Runde durch die Heide, Wurzeltrail, Biest und Paul Roth gedreht und 40km und 950hm auf die Uhr gekurbelt.
Bis demnächst im Wald


----------



## John Rico (8. September 2010)

Wenn man mal Handy-Empfang braucht, hat man natürlich keinen...
An welcher Kreuzung war das denn? Oben an der Autobahnbrücke waren doch noch alle zusammen (oder nicht?) und nach dem (für mich neuen) Trail sind wir dann links rum Richtung Stadtscheide.

Wie schnell waren wir eigentlich? Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass wir recht zügig unterwegs waren und auch kaum Pausen gemacht haben.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Cyclon (8. September 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> ...
> Selber habe ich dann noch eine Runde durch die Heide, Wurzeltrail, Biest und Paul Roth gedreht und 40km und 950hm auf die Uhr gekurbelt.
> Bis demnächst im Wald



Wurzeltrail, Biest und Paul Roth haben wir auch noch besucht ... !



			
				hoedsch schrieb:
			
		

> Neugrabener Heide, Tempelberg, Hasselbrack



... da waren wir auch??? du liebe Güte!
Aber geil wars. Total platt aber glücklich.


----------



## Gothic70 (8. September 2010)

Nun mit 12 Mann gestartet, 8 verloren, noch 1 Mann verloren ??????????? was für eine Runde wir haben dann ganz entspannt den Paul Roth Stein angefahren und sind dann zurück,macht 30km nen par Höhenmeter und gegen 21 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte.
Matthias
PS: Alle 3 dann zusammen geblieben.


----------



## pixelquantec (8. September 2010)

Wobei es schwierig ist bei zwölf Mann den Anschluß zu halten. Bei vernünftigen Abstand zieht sich bergab das "Feld" schonmal ein paar hundert Meter auseinander. Wenn vor spontan rechts oder links abgebogen wird und man schaut gerade auf ne Wurzel hat man dann den "Faden verloren".

Nach dem langen Trail bergab nach der Autobahnbrücke gab es den Abriss. Kono fuhr rund 50 Meter vor mir und als der breite Weg kreuzte, kreiselte er schon mit dem Kopf, denn vom vorderen Feld war nichts zu sehen. An der Stelle gab es 3 oder 4 Möglichkeiten weiter zu fahren. Naja, eine davon haben wir dann genommen. War wohl die falsche. 30 min später ist uns dann auch noch Kono entwischt.

Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kono (8. September 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> ... 30 min später ist uns dann auch noch Kono entwischt.


Sorry, aber das ist mir immer noch Rätselhaft. Auf den einen oder anderen Weg hättet Ihr eigentlich am Friedhof rauspurzeln müssen. Aber Ihr ward wie vom Erdboden verschluckt.


----------



## pixelquantec (8. September 2010)

Auf der Abfahrt war ich hinter Dir. Immer so eine Kurve Abstand. Irgendwie war das wohl zuviel bei meiner "degressiven Fahrweise". Am Ende des Trails warst Du wech. Wir haben noch gerufen, aber ohne Antwort. Es ging dort in "Flowrichtung" halb rechts zum Friedhof oder die kantigere Variante links weg. Bei dem Tempo konnte es eigentlich nur die Variante in Richtung Friedhof sein. Den haben wir auch genommen und am Friedhof dann zur Straße und weiter Richtung Moisburger Stein. Der Rest ist Geschichte.

Torsten


----------



## Cyclon (14. September 2010)

Egal ob Regen oder keiner
der Tag heute ist nicht meiner


----------



## Kono (14. September 2010)

Habe mir zwar ein Leih-Bike organisiert, aber an das muss ich mich erst mal gewöhnen. Matsch, Modder und nasse Wurzeln sind dabei jetzt keine große Hilfe. Bin heute (auch) raus.


----------



## John Rico (14. September 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Habe mir zwar ein Leih-Bike organisiert, aber an das muss ich mich erst mal gewöhnen. Matsch, Modder und nasse Wurzeln sind dabei jetzt keine große Hilfe. Bin heute (auch) raus.



Leih-Bike? Ist dein Canyon jetzt endgültig hin oder hat nur das Dämpferauge komplett aufgegeben? Und wo in HH gibt's denn Leih-Bikes?

Ich bin heute auch Warmduscher und bleibe bei dem Nieselregen zu Hause.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Gothic70 (14. September 2010)

Fährt heute überhaupt jemand? und wie ist das Wetter in Harburh?
Matthias


----------



## Kono (14. September 2010)

Der obere Bolzen der Dämpferaufnahme ist gerissen und das erforderliche Ersatzteil hat leider eine etwas längere Lieferzeit . Auch dem Knartzer am Horstlink bin ich auf der Spur. Soweit bin ich eigentlich guter Dinge das XC wieder flott zu bekommen. Trotzdem konnte ich meine Finanzministerin von der Notwendigkeit eines Zweitfahrrades überzeugen. Praktischerweise ist ja gerade Sparbuch bei Canyon. Habe mir das AM 7.0 bestellt, aber selbst Expressbikes brauchen zwei Wochen. Nun gut. Für die Übergangszeit habe ich mir von einem Freund ein 2009er AM geliehen. So kann ich die nächsten Wochen das AM ausgiebig ausprobieren und sollte es wider erwartend partout nicht passen, gleich im Karton wieder zurück schicken. Davon gehe ich aber nicht aus.
Bis demnächst im Wald
Arne


----------



## Gothic70 (14. September 2010)

ich bleib auch zu hause 
Matthias


----------



## John Rico (14. September 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Habe mir das AM 7.0 bestellt, ...



Also noch einer, der in den Long-Travel-Bereich wechselt. 
So langsam komme ich mir am Dienstag mit meinen 100 mm richtig komisch vor! 

Wird's wieder schlicht schwarz oder hattest du Mut zur Farbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (14. September 2010)

Na dann fällt das heute halt aus, denn die nächste Regenfront ist schon auf dem Radar ersichtlich.


----------



## peterbe (14. September 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

das passt mir ganz gut mit der Regenfront, mir stecken noch die 4300hm vom Wochenende in den Knochen...









allerdings sollte man sich ja nie zu lange ausruhen...
Auch von mir, Arne, herzlichen zum neuen Bike, ist es dies hier?

Wie sieht es denn aus, hätte jemand Lust die DOD auf diese Woche mal auf Donnerstag zu verlegen?


----------



## hoedsch (15. September 2010)

Ja, schaun wir mal am Donnerstag.


----------



## Cyclon (15. September 2010)

4300hm runter?

Verschieben auf morgen hört sich für mich gut an.
Ich sage mal ja.


----------



## peterbe (15. September 2010)

Natürlich erst rauf, dann runter...


----------



## de_reu (16. September 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Natürlich erst rauf, dann runter...



Hey Peter,

Schicke Gabel! passt auch super zum Sattel!
BTW: Photoshop gib's jetzt auch für's iphone?! Adobe begeistert mich immer wieder!!
Gruß de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (16. September 2010)

Bleibt's denn bei morgen (bzw. heute)?
Dann packe ich morgen früh meine Sachen ein und versuche rechtzeitig Feierabend zu machen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## hoedsch (16. September 2010)

Prinzipiell ja, wenn das Wetter auch mitspielt. Im Moment sieht das ja noch nicht so aus.


----------



## Kono (16. September 2010)

1. Meine Frau ist auf einer Elternratrunde, somit darf ich die Kinder ins Bett bringen. Schade, wäre gerne mit gefahren.
2. @peter: An dem Schild war ich letztes Jahr auch . Wir haben dort ein Mittagspicknick gemacht und dann weiter ins Val Mora und rüber nach Italien. War wunderschön.
3. @peter: 2. Bild, 1200hm von Wo oben nach Wo unten zeigt denn das Bild?


----------



## John Rico (16. September 2010)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ja, wenn das Wetter auch mitspielt. Im Moment sieht das ja noch nicht so aus.



Ist die Vorhersage mal wieder besch... 
Sollte ich wirklich fahren, bin ich pünktlich, ihr braucht also nicht zu warten.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## peterbe (16. September 2010)

3. @peter: 2. Bild, 1200hm von Wo oben nach Wo unten zeigt denn das Bild?[/QUOTE]

Bernina/Alp Grüm hinab zum See von Poschiavo, ein gigantischer Trail, zu Hälfte ausschließlich für Mountainbiker. Der obere Teil ist auch von Wanderern frequentiert, extrem steil mit gemauerten Gefällebremsen.


----------



## hoedsch (16. September 2010)

Das Wetter überzeugt mich nicht, daher komme ich nicht. Außerdem wartet aktuell wieder ein Sack Arbeit auf mich.


----------



## peterbe (16. September 2010)

Ich zieh mir Regensachen an und werde da sein.


----------



## Cyclon (16. September 2010)

bin auch gleich da!

Sieht im Moment doch gar nicht nach Regensachen aus, oder?


----------



## peterbe (16. September 2010)

Das war heute eine Ersatzrunde mit Ausblick auf das Winterhalbjahr, von Oben zwar trocken, aber derbe matschige und rutschige Wege und glatte Wurzeln. Trotzdem sind wir zu viert 30 km mit 500 hm gefahren.


----------



## de_reu (17. September 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Das war heute eine Ersatzrunde mit Ausblick auf das Winterhalbjahr, von Oben zwar trocken, aber derbe matschige und rutschige Wege und glatte Wurzeln. Trotzdem sind wir zu viert 30 km mit 500 hm gefahren.



cool, bin hoffentlich am we wieder am Start...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (18. September 2010)

So, 12 Uhr KH DOD Sonntagsrunde.


----------



## g_mtb (18. September 2010)

bin dabei


----------



## Kono (19. September 2010)

12:00 Uhr? Passt gut. Versuche zu kommen.


----------



## peterbe (19. September 2010)

Da hat ja heute alles gepasst: gutes Wetter, tolle Gruppe, feine Trails â zusammengefasst 40km in drei Stunden bei 1000 hm. Keine StÃ¼rze, trotzdem gute Besserung an Delf.


----------



## Kono (19. September 2010)

Das war doch eine würdige Einführungsrunde für das "Grüne". Das Wetter hat uns ja auch nicht im Stich gelassen und so standen 43,5km und etwas über 1000 Höhenmeter am Ende auf meinem (optimistischen Cyclo) Tacho. Hat mir eine Menge Spaß gemacht mit der Erkenntnis des Tages: Viel Federweg finde ich viel gut .
Freue mich auf Dienstag!


----------



## DiabloPB (19. September 2010)

hallo, könnt ihr mir sagen wo das in den harbuger bergen genau ist? also per googel maps? wir sind da z.b. an der cuxhafener straße in den wald rein und irgendwie da immer nur im kreis auf der waldautobahn herumgeirrt. so richtig trails waren da irgendwie nicht. oder wir haben sie übersehen.


----------



## peterbe (19. September 2010)

Dies hier ist nicht der richtige Ort, um zu sagen, wo welcher Trail ist. Besser, ihr sucht euch mal einen GPS-Track zum nachfahren oder kommt mal zu einem der Treffpunkte und fahrt mit. Allerdings findet man die besten Trail, in dem man die Augen offen hält und Pfadfinder spielt.


----------



## pixelquantec (19. September 2010)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> hallo, könnt ihr mir sagen wo das in den harbuger bergen genau ist? also per googel maps? wir sind da z.b. an der cuxhafener straße in den wald rein und irgendwie da immer nur im kreis auf der waldautobahn herumgeirrt. so richtig trails waren da irgendwie nicht. oder wir haben sie übersehen.


 
Mal rechts und links schauen und dann die Waldautobahn einfach mal verlassen.......Es stehen auf jeden Fall keine Schilder: "Hier beginnt der Trail"


----------



## Kono (19. September 2010)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> hallo, könnt ihr mir sagen wo das in den harbuger bergen genau ist?


Links von der Waldautobahn, bzw. wenn man von oben kommt rechts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiabloPB (19. September 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Dies hier ist nicht der richtige Ort, um zu  sagen, wo welcher Trail ist. Besser, ihr sucht euch mal einen GPS-Track  zum nachfahren oder kommt mal zu einem der Treffpunkte und fahrt mit.  Allerdings findet man die besten Trail, in dem man die Augen offen hält  und Pfadfinder spielt.





pixelquantec schrieb:


> Mal rechts und links schauen und dann die  Waldautobahn einfach mal verlassen.......Es stehen auf jeden Fall keine  Schilder: "Hier beginnt der Trail"



super danke! hat uns schwer geholfen! 



Kono schrieb:


> Links von der Waldautobahn, bzw. wenn man von oben kommt rechts.



oh mensch und wir sind immer weiter gradeaus gefahren... jetzt wissen wir wo der fehler lag...


----------



## John Rico (19. September 2010)

Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum das so ewig lange gedauert hat, bis ihr an der KH aufgeschlagen seid. Kaum bin ich weg, macht ihr ne Filmsession, soll mir das irgendwas sagen? 

War ne nette Tour und sogar ein neuer Trail war dabei. Nur meine heutige Form und die Kiefer in der Kauleiste trübten den Spaß etwas.

Bis zum nächsten Mal. 
Sven


----------



## pixelquantec (19. September 2010)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> super danke! hat uns schwer geholfen!
> 
> 
> 
> oh mensch und wir sind immer weiter gradeaus gefahren... jetzt wissen wir wo der fehler lag...


 
Was hattest Du erwartet? Das gesamte Gebiet ist einfach übersäät mit Trails, Trails, Trails.. und du fragst wie man die findet.


----------



## DiabloPB (19. September 2010)

schon klar, aber es gibt ja wenn man von googel aus schaut die linke ucnd die rechte seite der harbruger berge. wir sind ie rechte seite gefahren und da waren halt übermässig waldautobahnen und weniger trails... klar haben wir da auch ein paar gefunden, aber wie gesagt zu 85% waldautobahn.


----------



## yako54 (19. September 2010)

Fand die Runde mit euch heute auch echt 
Bis zum nächsten Mal...
Lars


----------



## John Rico (19. September 2010)

DiabloPB schrieb:


> schon klar, aber es gibt ja wenn man von googel aus schaut die linke ucnd die rechte seite der harbruger berge. wir sind ie rechte seite gefahren und da waren halt übermässig waldautobahnen und weniger trails... klar haben wir da auch ein paar gefunden, aber wie gesagt zu 85% waldautobahn.



Besorg dir einfach ein GPS und fahr die zig Tracks nach, die hier überall kursieren. Oder druck dir eine Karte mit einem Track aus, so kannst du dich zumindest grob orientieren und solltest zumindest den einen oder anderen Trail finden. Es gibt / gab von Bike oder Mountainbike auch mal eine Tour, die aus Karte und Roadbook mit Abbiegehinweisen bestand. Musst du mal im Netz nach suchen, vielleicht findest du die noch.
Ansonsten einfach mal mitkommen, auch wenn das am Anfang ziemlich hart werden wird und du wahrscheinlich bei den ersten Malen irgendwo aussteigen wirst. Soll dir keine Angst machen, entspricht beim Leistungsstand der Truppe aber wohl der Realität.
Und dran denken: Erst Helm kaufen, denn ohne wird keiner mitgenommen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclon (20. September 2010)

So, morgen wirds wieder schön!

Kommt noch jemand mit? Peter, ich bringe einen Gang mit.


----------



## pixelquantec (20. September 2010)

Cyclon schrieb:


> So, morgen wirds wieder schön!.....


 
So sieht´s aus:


----------



## Kono (20. September 2010)

Na dann wie gehabt: Abfahrt 18:30 Uhr KH. Licht nicht vergessen!


----------



## hoedsch (20. September 2010)

Cyclon schrieb:


> So, morgen wirds wieder schön!


Herrlich!


----------



## Gothic70 (21. September 2010)

bin dabei
Matthias


----------



## peterbe (21. September 2010)

Ich komm auch


----------



## John Rico (21. September 2010)

Bis gleich!


----------



## flansch09 (22. September 2010)

Das war ein sehr schöner, wenn auch teils schön schlammiger Nightride. 37km und 850Hm sinds geworden.
Die Truppe vorm Einschalten der Beleuchtung:





Gruß Felix


----------



## hoedsch (22. September 2010)

flansch09 schrieb:


> Die Truppe vorm Einschalten der Beleuchtung:



Sieht da einer ein Bild? Ein Link ist ja da...

Schöne Runde und der Zeckentrail hat auch gleich wieder seine Tiere mit auf die Reise geschickt. Jetzt im Herbst sind sie besonders fett.


----------



## flansch09 (22. September 2010)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Sieht da einer ein Bild? Ein Link ist ja da...


 
merkwürdig, dann probier ichs mal so:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (22. September 2010)

Ich wusste doch, dass ich diese Farbe zu Ostern schon mal gesehen hatte...


----------



## Kono (22. September 2010)

Ich mag's leiden... 

Aber komisch, jetzt wo Du das mit Ostern sagst...


----------



## MaikTU (22. September 2010)

da hab ich ne N8ride verpasst  

Wann steigt denn die nächste Runde? Dienstag - richtig ? Dann werd ich das Thema hier mal abonieren  Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich mal dabei sein kann. Dem Wetter hier ist ja "momentan" nichts entgegen zu setzen...

Grüße, Maik


----------



## peterbe (22. September 2010)

Ob Porno-Titan-Silber oder Autoscooter-Grün: Nachts sind alle Katzen grau...


Mir hat der Nightride Spaß gemacht, allerdings nervt manchmal das Genöle über die Streckenwahl: a) können ja mal diejenigen eine 14 Personen große Gruppen guiden, die seit Jahren immer nur hinterherfahren und b) ist es nun mal so, dass jetzt die Schlammzeit anfängt. Oder wollt ihr eure Pussy-Räder immer nur über den sauberen Flugplatz tragen?

nun gut, war trotzdem ne schöne Runde!


----------



## John Rico (22. September 2010)

Och Peter, warum so empfindlich? Aber du hast schon recht, ständiges Genöle der Dauer-Hinterherfahrer kann manchmal nerven. Wobei wir gestern sehr zielsicher so ziemlich jedem Schlammloch einen Besuch abgestattet haben. 

Und auch wenn man auf dem Video nicht viel erkennen kann, weiß ich genau, wer ich war. Manchmal hat es auch Vorteile, eine "alte" Beleuchtung zu haben. 

Bis zum nächsten Mal!
Sven


----------



## DiabloPB (22. September 2010)

Den Grünen Helm und die blaue Jacke erkennt man auch im Stockdunkeln


----------



## Sven7181 (22. September 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH

ich hab die Lampen hier liegen. Warte nur auf neuen Helm und LRS. 

Nun meint mein Arbeitgeber noch ich sollte mal wieder nach Asien also wir so schnell nix aus meinem erstem Nightride.


----------



## pixelquantec (22. September 2010)

Ich glaub die Kommentare waren eher lustig gemeint. Kinder freuen sich doch, wenn es so richtig Dreck macht.
Das die Schlammsaison nun eingeläutet ist, weiß man doch. Wobei man auch deutliche, lautstarke Unmutsäußerungen vom "tetè de la course" vernehmen konnte. Wie Freudenschreie klang das jedenfalls nicht im Wald. Besonders an dem etwas größerem ( rund 400 Meter langen ) Schlammloch.

War aber trotzdem ne sehr schöne und am Ende etwas kühle Runde.

Torsten


----------



## Gothic70 (22. September 2010)

Also mir hat es richtig viel Spass gemacht und das Schlamm baden fand ich besonders cool.
War ein richtig geiler Nightride.
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteGiant (22. September 2010)

Hatte auch sehr viel Spass,war echt eine coole runde
mfg 
Arek


----------



## g_mtb (23. September 2010)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## Kono (23. September 2010)

Ja. 18:30 Uhr KH.


----------



## peterbe (23. September 2010)

Da in Elbien niemand fahren möchte, bin ich bei euch um 18.30 dabei.


----------



## Winter75 (23. September 2010)

Hi Arek,

ich bins der mit euch am Dienstag mitfahren wollte, jedoch aber mein Helm vergessen hatte:-(
 Du hattest doch gesagt, dass du deine Fahrradlampe bei ebay ersteigert hattest. Kannst du mir vielleicht mal den Typ oder einen link geben. Würde gerne am kommenden Dienstag mit euch fahren. 
Ah, wie ist denn so dein neus Bike?

Also bis dann
beste Grüße
Andi


----------



## Kono (23. September 2010)

Das war eine suuuuuuper Runde heute. Bei perfekten Wetter sind wir heute zu dritt (Peter, Felix und ich) mal Gerhard hinter her gefahren. Super Strecke und tolles Tempo! Auch wenn der Vollmond sich anfangs hinter einem leichten Wolkenschleier versteckte, sind wir das komplette Fischbektal erst runter und dann auf dem X-Weg wieder rauf komplett ohne Licht gefahren. Einfach herrlich! 32km und 650hm standen am Ende auf der Uhr.
Bis demnächst im Wald
Kono


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (23. September 2010)

IBC-Lampe, Lupine, My Tinisun war Nightride 1.0 â Nightride Lux Lunae ist Nightride 2.0.


----------



## WhiteGiant (23. September 2010)

Winter75 schrieb:


> Hi Arek,
> 
> ich bins der mit euch am Dienstag mitfahren wollte, jedoch aber mein Helm vergessen hatte:-(
> Du hattest doch gesagt, dass du deine Fahrradlampe bei ebay ersteigert hattest. Kannst du mir vielleicht mal den Typ oder einen link geben. Würde gerne am kommenden Dienstag mit euch fahren.
> ...




Hi Andy ,hier ist die Artikelnummer bie E-bay (Artikelnummer:320580526578 )
aber der versand dauert ziemlich lange ,meine wurde verschickt am 13.09 ist aber immer noch nicht da.Und mein neues Bike ist echt Suuuuper.

Mfg Arek


----------



## peterbe (23. September 2010)

Was hast du dir denn für ein Bike geschossen?


----------



## WhiteGiant (23. September 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Was hast du dir denn für ein Bike geschossen?




Specialized Enduro Expert SL


----------



## de_reu (24. September 2010)

nicht schlecht, am WE jemand am Start? hoffe ich bin wieder fit..

Cu de


----------



## WhiteGiant (24. September 2010)

de_reu schrieb:


> nicht schlecht, am WE jemand am Start? hoffe ich bin wieder fit..
> 
> Cu de




Wenn es die wetterlage zulässt  könnte man ne runde drehen
-----------------------------------------------------------
Live to ride,
ride to live​ 
                                                            mfg Arek


----------



## de_reu (25. September 2010)

WhiteGiant schrieb:


> Wenn es die wetterlage zulässt  könnte man ne runde drehen
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> Live to ride,
> ride to live​
> mfg Arek



Svenni und ich fahren spontan 14:45 ab KH


----------



## Cyclon (27. September 2010)

morgen Abend wirds schon wieder schön!
und schön kalt!

noch jemand dabei?


----------



## hoedsch (27. September 2010)

Cyclon schrieb:


> morgen Abend wirds schon wieder schön!


Ja klar, wenn deine Vorhersage gewährleistet ist.


----------



## peterbe (27. September 2010)

Ick bin oll do


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclon (27. September 2010)

hoedsch schrieb:


> Ja klar, wenn deine Vorhersage gewährleistet ist.



klar!
hat dir das Wetter letzten Dienstag etwa nicht gefallen?


----------



## pixelquantec (27. September 2010)

Laut Wetterbericht soll die Bewässerung morgen Nachmittag eingestellt werden. Bin auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Gothic70 (27. September 2010)

dank einer schönen Erkältung,total fertig und krank zu Hause am Do und Fr. bleibe ich lieber zu Hause und erhole mich und fahre nächste Woche wieder total frisch mit.
Matthias


----------



## Kono (27. September 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Laut Wetterbericht soll die Bewässerung morgen Nachmittag eingestellt werden.


Das wird schön matschig 
Komme auch.


----------



## peterbe (27. September 2010)

So eine ********, ich habe grade alle meine Räder geputzt.


----------



## hoedsch (27. September 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Das wird schön matschig


Hier wird schon wieder mit Rosengarten gedroht.


----------



## jan-bux (28. September 2010)

Moin,

ich komme auch !
Gruß Jan


----------



## Kono (28. September 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> So eine ********, ich habe grade alle meine Räder geputzt.





hoedsch schrieb:


> Hier wird schon wieder mit Rosengarten gedroht.


Rosengarten? Ach da waren wir ja gerade erst. Aber dabei fällt mir ein, wir waren schon lange nicht mehr im Eisendorfer Forst. Da lassen sich z.Zt. bestimmt auch ein paar schöne Moddergruben finden.


----------



## Kono (28. September 2010)

Was ich eigentlich schreiben wollte:
Bei Wetter.com ist mir aufgefallen, dass heute Abend einstellige Temperaturen um die 8°C erwartet werden. Schon fast wieder Zeit für die lange Radhose... Denkt bitte daran und zieht euch entsprechend (warm) an, könnte kalt werden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteGiant (28. September 2010)

Sebastian und ich wir sind auch dabei

MFG 
Arek


----------



## Cyclon (28. September 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Was ich eigentlich schreiben wollte:
> Bei Wetter.com ist mir aufgefallen, _dass heute Abend einstellige Temperaturen um die 8°C erwartet werden_. Schon fast wieder Zeit für die lange Radhose... Denkt bitte daran und zieht euch entsprechend (warm) an, könnte kalt werden .





das hatte ich eigentlich damit auch gemeint:



Cyclon schrieb:


> morgen Abend wirds schon wieder schön!
> _und schön kalt!_
> 
> noch jemand dabei?



Bis gleich!


----------



## de_reu (28. September 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> So eine ********, ich habe grade alle meine Räder geputzt.



Du hast Zeit für Sachen, dass gib's gar nicht!


----------



## Kono (28. September 2010)

Ein ganzes Dutzend Nightrider sind heute gestartet und haben 38,5km und ca. 900hm weggekurbelt. Mein Tacho zeigte am Ende eine Temperatur von 8°C an. Also warm ist was anderes, aber irgendwie war heute keinem wirklich kalt .
Bis demnächst


----------



## pixelquantec (28. September 2010)

Ja, scheeen wars.
Und nun gehts ab...um 5 klingelt der Wecker.


----------



## peterbe (29. September 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Mein Tacho zeigte am Ende eine Temperatur von 8°C an. Also warm ist was anderes, aber irgendwie war heute keinem wirklich kalt .
> Bis demnächst


Du hast uns auch ganz schön gescheucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (29. September 2010)

Eine herrliche Runde ohne schlammverseuchten Rosengarten.


----------



## trmk3 (29. September 2010)

Das war eine super Tour.
Leider hab ich nur alle 14 Tage Zeit.
Bis demnächst
Arne


----------



## flansch09 (30. September 2010)

So ein schönes Wetter muss genutzt werden.
18:30 Uhr an der KH.
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## flensbernd (30. September 2010)

Da ich kein Licht hab, würd ich gern schon um 17.30 fahren...


----------



## flansch09 (30. September 2010)

flensbernd schrieb:


> Da ich kein Licht hab, würd ich gern schon um 17.30 fahren...


 
Ich kann erst um 18:30 Uhr, eine Hongkong-Tesla kann ich dir leihen.


----------



## flensbernd (30. September 2010)

flansch09 schrieb:


> Ich kann erst um 18:30 Uhr, eine Hongkong-Tesla kann ich dir leihen.



cool. dann machen wir das so. danke. komme mit nem grauen vw-bus.

Gruss
Bernd


----------



## flensbernd (30. September 2010)

spontane Donnerstagsrunde mit 4 Nightridern:  2900 hm; 4,5 h; 96 km. Lange 30 min Trail-Downhills und herrliche Anstiege. So kann´s weitergehen.


----------



## pixelquantec (30. September 2010)

flensbernd schrieb:


> spontane Donnerstagsrunde mit 4 Nightridern: 2900 hm; 4,5 h; 96 km. Lange 30 min Trail-Downhills und herrliche Anstiege. So kann´s weitergehen.


 
Nette Diskussionsgrundlage............


----------



## Kono (30. September 2010)

Der neueste Trend aus den USA!!! Diese 29er Mädchenräder sind out, 36er müssen es jetzt sein! Guckst du hier:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYt6IqaHk_Q&feature=related"]YouTube        - 36er stair ride[/nomedia]


----------



## tequesta (30. September 2010)

flensbernd schrieb:


> spontane Donnerstagsrunde mit 4 Nightridern:  2900 hm; 4,5 h; 96 km. Lange 30 min Trail-Downhills und herrliche Anstiege. So kann´s weitergehen.



Ihr seid doch Fahrstuhl gefahren und habt dabei halluziniert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LowRider4711 (1. Oktober 2010)

flensbernd schrieb:


> spontane Donnerstagsrunde mit 4 Nightridern:  2900 hm; 4,5 h; 96 km. Lange 30 min Trail-Downhills und herrliche Anstiege. So kann´s weitergehen.



Wart ihr mit Motorrad unterwegs?


----------



## peterbe (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich tippe eher auf Halluzinogene Pilze


----------



## flensbernd (1. Oktober 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Der neueste Trend aus den USA!!! Diese 29er Mädchenräder sind out, 36er müssen es jetzt sein! Guckst du hier:
> YouTube        - 36er stair ride



Krass die Treppe, die der Typ hochfährt, hatte bestimmt 3000 Stufen. Is n bissl wie im Krieg - wer hat den größten Panzer hat, kann die großten Panzersperranlagen überrollen.


----------



## flensbernd (1. Oktober 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich tippe eher auf Halluzinogene Pilze



sprichst du aus Erfahrung, Peter?    Als wir beim alten Haus diese verdammte Steigung hoch sind, hätte ich mich über Geister- oder Hexenerscheinungen nicht gewundert... Fieses Teil.


----------



## Kono (1. Oktober 2010)

flensbernd schrieb:


> Als wir beim alten Haus diese verdammte Steigung hoch sind, hätte ich mich über Geister- oder Hexenerscheinungen nicht gewundert... Fieses Teil.


Aha, Ihr seid also den Falkenberg rauf . Nachts ist es da schon etwas gespenstisch und in der Tat gibt es eine alte (grusel) Geschichte, die sich um den Falkenberg rankt. LINK.


----------



## peterbe (1. Oktober 2010)

Hast du diese langweilige Geschichte deinen Kindern erzählt? Da klingen Drogenexperimente mit Fliegenpilzen doch aufregender...


----------



## flansch09 (1. Oktober 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Der neueste Trend aus den USA!!! Diese 29er Mädchenräder sind out, 36er müssen es jetzt sein! Guckst du hier:
> YouTube - 36er stair ride


 
Amerikaner sind großartig:
"Gouverneurskandidat Dan Maes aus Colorado bezeichnete die zunehmende Anlage von Fahrradwegen in US-Städten als Komplott der UN zur Schwächung Amerikas." (Quelle)

Dessen Gesicht möchte ich sehen, wenn er erfährt, dass sich die Amerikaner selbst infiltrieren und Treppen als Radwege nutzen.


----------



## Kono (1. Oktober 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> ... Da klingen Drogenexperimente mit Fliegenpilzen doch aufregender...



... schreibt der Moralist


----------



## peterbe (1. Oktober 2010)

Na gut, dann keine Pilze. Euch ein sonniges Wochenende, wir haben hier heut sch eine knackige Tour über die Alpkante gemacht. Bei 18Grad und Sonne. Herrlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (3. Oktober 2010)

Heute jemand am start (13:00 oder so); regnen soll's ja nicht...

Cu de


----------



## Kono (4. Oktober 2010)

Morgen, Dienstag d. 5.10.10, wie immer: Abfahrt 18:30 Uhr KH.
Es soll nicht nur trocken, sondern bei 13-15°C sogar angenehm "warm" bleiben.
Licht nicht vergessen!


----------



## +Paule+ (4. Oktober 2010)

Moin! Ich würde auch gerne mitkommen, darf ich?
MTB, Licht und Helm sind vorhanden. ;-)


----------



## Kono (4. Oktober 2010)

Wer sollte oder wollte es Dir verbieten . Helm ist obligatorisch und das Licht sollte nicht nur möglichst viel Nightride-Licht machen sondern auch für einen Nightride von bis zu 3 1/2 Stunden ausgelegt sein. Eine gewisse Grundkondition wäre auch nicht schlecht, aber dafür sitze ich zu sehr im Glashaus um hier mit Durchschnittswerten um mich zu werfen 
Bis Morgen.


----------



## pixelquantec (4. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch wieder dabei und hoffe, das meine Lampe diesmal etwas länger hält als letzte Woche, denn der Nachschub ist noch nicht eingetroffen. Ich hatte meine DX letzte Woche permanent auf Volllast und an der Stadtscheide war es dann etwas dunkel.

Torsten


----------



## peterbe (4. Oktober 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder dabei und hoffe, das meine Lampe diesmal etwas länger hält als letzte Woche, denn der Nachschub ist noch nicht eingetroffen. Ich hatte meine DX letzte Woche permanent auf Volllast und an der Stadtscheide war es dann etwas dunkel.
> 
> Torsten



Irgendwofür müssen sich ja die Mehrkosten einer Lupine rentieren, spätestens wenn ich nach dem 2. oder dritten Nightride mal dran denken muss, den Akku wieder aufzuladen... Aber für morgen sollte es noch reichen  ich bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_reu (4. Oktober 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Irgendwofür müssen sich ja die Mehrkosten einer Lupine rentieren, spätestens wenn ich nach dem 2. oder dritten Nightride mal dran denken muss, den Akku wieder aufzuladen... Aber für morgen sollte es noch reichen  ich bin dabei!



Du hast aber, glaube ich, auch schon rein volumen mäßig nen deutlich größeren Akku, oder?

@Pix: wie lange hällt denn dein Akku noch?

So bin morgen, wenn alles klappt, auch wieder mit am Start, termine sind velegt, der Akku ist geladen....

Cu de


----------



## pixelquantec (4. Oktober 2010)

So 2 bis 2,5h bei Volllast.
Werd morgen öfter mal runterdimmen.
Zweitlampe und Reserveakku sind unterwegs.


----------



## de_reu (4. Oktober 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> So 2 bis 2,5h bei Volllast.
> Werd morgen öfter mal runterdimmen.
> Zweitlampe und Reserveakku sind unterwegs.



Oh, dann stecke ich doch auch mal den Reserveakku ein... 

bis morgen
de


----------



## Cyclon (5. Oktober 2010)

+Paule+ schrieb:


> Moin! Ich würde auch gerne mitkommen, darf ich?
> MTB, Licht und Helm sind vorhanden. ;-)



dir ist aber schon klar, dass 29er nicht als MTB zählen, oder? zumal, wenn nicht mal Gänge dran sind ... ;-) wobei ... , da du ja Licht für ne ganze (Sommer-) Nacht hast, darfst du doch mitkommen.


----------



## trmk3 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auch wieder mit dabei 
Gruß Arne


----------



## Kono (5. Oktober 2010)

Sorry Jungs, ich muss für heute Abend leider Absagen.
Bin heute Morgen mit heftigen Schmerzen im Knie aufgewacht und es wird den ganzen Tag irgendwie nicht besser. Kann kaum laufen und an Radfahren ist überhaupt nicht zu denken. Hab mir für Heute Abend erst mal schnell einen Termin beim Orthopäden besorgt, mal schauen was der dazu sagt. Keine Ahnung was da los ist, Gestern war noch alles geschmeidig. Wetterwechsel, Sonne-Mond, Ebbe-Flut, oder ich werde einfach nur alt .
Habt Spaß!


----------



## peterbe (5. Oktober 2010)

Kono schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs, ich muss für heute Abend leider Absagen.
> Bin heute Morgen mit heftigen Schmerzen im Knie aufgewacht und es wird den ganzen Tag irgendwie nicht besser. Kann kaum laufen und an Radfahren ist überhaupt nicht zu denken. Hab mir für Heute Abend erst mal schnell einen Termin beim Orthopäden besorgt, mal schauen was der dazu sagt. Keine Ahnung was da los ist, Gestern war noch alles geschmeidig. Wetterwechsel, Sonne-Mond, Ebbe-Flut, oder ich werde einfach nur alt .
> Habt Spaß!



Na denn: gute Besserung. Aber lass dir beim Orthopäden nicht gleich ein neues Knie anschwatzen!


----------



## DiabloPB (5. Oktober 2010)

Warum, eins aus Metall hält wenigstens


----------



## hoedsch (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann heute trotz schönen Wetters auch nicht kommen. Nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## Kono (5. Oktober 2010)

Der Dok meint ich habe jetzt erst mal zwei Wochen Pause. Das Knie braucht Ruhe: Ãberlastungsarthritis oder auch âaktivierte Arthroseâ genannt. Sachen gibt's...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoedsch (5. Oktober 2010)

Also doch das Alter. Na denn gute Besserung.


----------



## pixelquantec (5. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir war es heute auch nix. Habe gerade Feierabend.....


----------



## peterbe (5. Oktober 2010)

Erst mal noch mal gute Besserung an Arne; dass du bald wieder dabei bist. Heute z.B. waren es ohne dich 36 km, 670 hm bei traumhaften Bedingungen: 16 Grad, trockene Böden und einen schlammfreien Karlsteinweg. So kann der Hebst kommen.


----------



## pixelquantec (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe heute Nachmittag die verpasste Dienstagsrunde nachgeholt. Bei idealen Temperaturen und Untergrund sind es 33 km und etwas über 800 Hm geworden. 
Das war wohl evtl. das letzte mal in kurz-kurz für dieses Jahr. Leider.


----------



## de_reu (6. Oktober 2010)

Wie sieht's denn so spontan morgen gegen 18:30 aus?
werde mal spontan das Rad einpacken...

Cu de


----------



## peterbe (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mich jetzt mal für eine Westrunde entschiedenn; 19Uhr Schweinske Bar enfeld p


----------



## de_reu (6. Oktober 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt mal für eine Westrunde entschiedenn; 19Uhr Schweinske Bar enfeld p



o.k. melde mich morgen noch mal...

de


----------



## John Rico (6. Oktober 2010)

de_reu schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn so spontan morgen gegen 18:30 aus?
> werde mal spontan das Rad einpacken...
> 
> Cu de



Ich würde gerne mitkommen. Es kann allerdings sein, dass ich es erst um 19 Uhr schaffe. Ich versuche dich morgen mal anzurufen, dann können wir das absprechen, ok?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## de_reu (6. Oktober 2010)

John Rico schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mitkommen. Es kann allerdings sein, dass ich es erst um 19 Uhr schaffe. Ich versuche dich morgen mal anzurufen, dann können wir das absprechen, ok?
> 
> Gruß
> Sven



o.k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (7. Oktober 2010)

Wollen wir nicht mal einen sportlichen Ausflug machen, um uns auf die Winterpokalsaison vorzubereiten?
Ich würde die 74km-Runde vorschlagen. Die Gegend ist traumhaft schön und die Runden mit relativ hohem Trailanteil.

Im übrigen gibt es dann noch die Idee, entweder am 16.10. oder am 23.10. einen Ausflug in den Deister zu machen. Ich würde den 16. präferieren.


----------



## flansch09 (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin heute um 18:30 Uhr an der KH. Falls ihr nicht da seid, dreh ich ne kleine Runde und bin um 19 Uhr nochmal da.
Felix


----------



## Sven7181 (7. Oktober 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Im übrigen gibt es dann noch die Idee, entweder am 16.10. oder am 23.10. einen Ausflug in den Deister zu machen. Ich würde den 16. präferieren.



Ich hoffe das mein neuer LRS bis dahin da ist, dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## John Rico (8. Oktober 2010)

Falls jemand nicht beide Threads liest:
Der Paul-Roth-Stein ist im moment komplett unpassierbar, näheres s. hier.

Und bevor ich es wieder vergesse:
Arne, wünsch dir gute Besserung! 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## WhiteGiant (10. Oktober 2010)

Sebastian und Ich haben wir heute das schöne Wetter genutzt und eine spontane "entspannte" Runde gedreht.Unterwegs traffen wir noch drei Biker aus Hamburg die mit uns gefahren sind(Jacob,Sebastian und Wolle).Hat echt Spaß gemacht.

Mfg 
Arek

*Biete*:
Clickpedale: *Crankbrothers Mallet*


----------



## hoedsch (10. Oktober 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Im übrigen gibt es dann noch die Idee, entweder am 16.10. oder am 23.10. einen Ausflug in den Deister zu machen. Ich würde den 16. präferieren.



Am 16. bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclon (10. Oktober 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Im übrigen gibt es dann noch die Idee, entweder am 16.10. oder am 23.10. einen Ausflug in den Deister zu machen. Ich würde den 16. präferieren.



und ich den 23. - da käme ich mit.
Am 16./17. kann ich nicht.


----------



## Cyclon (10. Oktober 2010)

alternativ bin ich dann eben am 24. in RZ dabei


----------



## peterbe (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke, dann lass uns am 16. in den Deister und am 24. ab nach RZ.

Ich freu mich!


----------



## pixelquantec (11. Oktober 2010)

Morgen Abend wieder ne Runde in die kühle Nacht?

Mein Licht sollte nun auch reichen. Ich kann meinen Reserveakku und die Zweitlampe morgen beim Zoll abholen und 19% abdrücken. Genau wie die erste Lampe vor einem Jahr.........Ich geb es ja gerne. Ist sicher für einen guten Zweck.

Torsten


----------



## Gothic70 (11. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch wieder dabei
Matthias


----------



## de_reu (11. Oktober 2010)

Cyclon schrieb:


> alternativ bin ich dann eben am 24. in RZ dabei



Nächstes WE kann ich nicht; für RZ müsste ich glaube ich nen 2. Kettenblatt an mein HT machen...  das ist mir glaube ich zu aufwendig.. ;P

Bis morgen...


----------



## Cyclon (12. Oktober 2010)

Cyclon schrieb:


> alternativ bin ich dann eben am 24. in RZ dabei



vor solchen Aussagen sollte ich wohl besser den Familienkalender konsultieren ... 
RZ am 24. ist dann doch auch ohne mich!

dafür bin ich aber heute Abend mit am Start.


----------



## Cyclon (12. Oktober 2010)

... und heute doch schon wieder raus ...


----------



## WhiteGiant (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich schaffe es heute leider auch nicht
Euch allen viell Spaß.
Mfg 
Arek


----------



## WhiteGiant (13. Oktober 2010)

Habe Heute mit Martin die runde von gestern so zu sagen "nachgehollt"
Es sind 32,86 km und 527 hm  geworden.
Mfg
Arek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (15. Oktober 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich denke, dann lass uns am 16. in den Deister und am 24. ab nach RZ.
> 
> Ich freu mich!



ich gehe davon aus, dass ihr morgen fährt! auch wenn en regnet. ich aus der samstags runde bin nicht so abgehärtet wie die von der d.o.d!
aber ich werde dieses mal meine regenjacke einpacken und würde gern mit kommen!
kann mich jemand mit nehmen?!


----------



## peterbe (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich komme mit Auto, habe aber nur einen 2-Sitzer. Regenjacke ist eingepackt.


----------



## Tracer (15. Oktober 2010)

so ein misst!
ich kann morgen nicht mirt kommen. habe ein wohnung besichtigung um 17 uhr und das wird alles zu knap!
wünsche euch denoch viel spass und gutes wetter!
willy


----------



## pixelquantec (15. Oktober 2010)

Wer noch eine bezahlbare Erleuchtung braucht und nicht 4 Wochen warten will: KLICK


----------



## hoedsch (15. Oktober 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich komme mit Auto, habe aber nur einen 2-Sitzer. Regenjacke ist eingepackt.


Wer kommt denn nun morgen alles mit?


----------



## peterbe (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin dabei, es soll ab dem Vormittag trockener sein.


----------



## John Rico (16. Oktober 2010)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Wer noch eine bezahlbare Erleuchtung braucht und nicht 4 Wochen warten will: KLICK



Zitat AGB:


> §6 Lieferfristen
> 
> (1) Die Lieferungen erfolgen binnen 6 Wochen wenn nicht anders angegeben. Sollte eine Lieferung in dieser Frist nicht möglich sein, so ergeht eine gesonderte Benachrichtigung mit der Bitte um entsprechende Bestätigung.



Meine DX war nach 15 Tagen da (incl. Abholung beim Zoll), also würde ich nicht darauf wetten, dass die AIM früher da ist.


----------



## pixelquantec (16. Oktober 2010)

Oh, hatte ich garnicht gelesen. Scheint wohl ein Händler ohne Lager zu sein. Leerverkäufe sozusagen.


----------



## peterbe (17. Oktober 2010)

Wer ist dabei?
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/78
Selbe Besetzung wie im letzten Jahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe im letzten Jahr zwar pausiert, aber vielleicht lasst ihr mich ja wieder mitmachen ...

BTT: Wer fährt am Dienstag?


----------



## crasher-mike (18. Oktober 2010)

Moin, kann mir jemand eine Lampe um die 100 Euro empfehlen ? Die Aim macht keinen schlechten Eindruck, was ist die DX für eine Lampe ?


----------



## Cyclon (18. Oktober 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wer ist dabei?
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/78
> Selbe Besetzung wie im letzten Jahr?



Aber sicher doch! 

Bin morgen dabei (wenn nicht wieder was dazwischen kommt...)


----------



## Maracuja10 (18. Oktober 2010)

crasher-mike schrieb:


> Moin, kann mir jemand eine Lampe um die 100 Euro empfehlen ? Die Aim macht keinen schlechten Eindruck, was ist die DX für eine Lampe ?




http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.44459

Das ist die DX. Habe ich mir am 09.10 auch bestellt. Mal schauen wann sie ankommt


----------



## Gothic70 (18. Oktober 2010)

ich bin dabei
Matthias


----------



## g_mtb (18. Oktober 2010)

ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (18. Oktober 2010)

Clemens, Arne, rein in die WP-Liste, damit das Team steht!
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/78
Natürlich bin ich morgen auch dabei!


----------



## Kono (18. Oktober 2010)

peterbe schrieb:


> Clemens, Arne, rein in die WP-Liste, damit das Team steht!
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/78
> Natürlich bin ich morgen auch dabei!



Ja ja ja, nur kein Stress. Mein Knie verlangt noch nach einer weiteren Woche Ruhe. Werde daher morgen leider nicht mit kommen können.


----------



## pixelquantec (18. Oktober 2010)

crasher-mike schrieb:


> Moin, kann mir jemand eine Lampe um die 100 Euro empfehlen ? Die Aim macht keinen schlechten Eindruck, was ist die DX für eine Lampe ?


 
Wenn Du Dir ne DX bestellst und länger als 2h im Dunkeln fahren willst, dann am besten gleich einen 2. Akku mitbestellen. 
Weil:
1. Kommst Du dann auch an die angepeilten 100.
2. Stehst Du nicht im Dunkeln da.
Die 4400mAh reichen bei Volllast nur etwas über 2h.

BTT: Bin auch dabei. 
Regenjacke wird auch eingepackt.
Torsten


----------



## hoedsch (18. Oktober 2010)

Ein Gedrängel hier...
Eingetragen habe ich mich jedenfalls schon.
Und jetzt beschwöre ich den Wettergott.


----------



## Pueppchen (19. Oktober 2010)

Moinsen!
Wann wird denn gefahren? Würd gern mal wieder mitkommen. Früher gabs irgendwo ne Termin. Wie sieht's denn heut so aus? Wann, wo, wie lang? Reicht die Ladung einer DX-Lampe?

Gruß, Ingo


----------



## hoedsch (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mal zum Spaß gezählt, wie oft die Abfahrtszeit von 18:30 Uhr in diesem Thread schon genannt wurde. Es sind 231 mal.
Die Ladung einer DX-Lampe könnte gerade reichen. Manche DX-Fahrer wechseln während der Tour den Akku.
Heute fahren wir erst rechts, dann links.


----------



## Pueppchen (19. Oktober 2010)

Eine Zeit, die sich offenbar über die Jahre gehalten hat  Dann versuch ich mal mein Bestes um das zu schaffen und bring zu Sicherheit noch mal ne Fenix mit. Zweiter Akku ist noch nicht am Start. Ich mach mal ne Bestellung bei DX.


----------



## hoedsch (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe, ihr konntet noch eine schöne Runde fahren, bei mir war gestern einfach der Akku leer, so dass ich nach Hause Richtung Sofa gefahren bin. Trotz Aufstehen um 3:30 Uhr ist nun alles gut.


----------



## Gothic70 (20. Oktober 2010)

moin Ingo 
ich brauch deine E-Mail Adresse der track ist zu groß um ihn hier anhängen zu können.
Matthias


----------



## Pueppchen (20. Oktober 2010)

War echt ziemlich nette Runde. Und spannend, mal wieder im Dunklen unterwegs zu sein.
Fänd's prima, wenn noch mal jemand den GPS-Track zu Verfügung stellen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixelquantec (25. Oktober 2010)

Morgen wieder 18:30 Uhr in die kühle Nacht rollern?


----------



## Thomas (25. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

